# '16 All things Heat thread



## Wade2Bosh

Off season is over. So its time to start this thread, just like we did last season. This thread is for smaller Heat and even non-Heat info that doesnt really need to be in a new thread.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: 2012 All things Heat thread*

A 2nd "Do not let go of the rope" shown on this "Into the fire" documentary :laugh:

Bosh, Wade and Lebron each scoring 30 points and each collecting 10 rebounds against the Rockets. Another thing I had forgotten.

Tim Reynolds tweeted this while watching this Heat documentary and now I see why. James Jones hit a lot of big 3's for this team last season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just finished "Into the fire". It was very well done by the Heat. Would have liked more behind the scenes footage though. 

Also, I had to fast forward through most of the ending for obvious reasons


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Big 3's as i n clutch 3's? I dont really remember. I also kinda forgot he played tonight until looking at the boxscore.

I know its one game, so I'm probably crazy, but I wouldn't be opposed to waiving he and House (know it'll never happen) for Harris and Byars. We all liked Byars back in the draft, and he appears to be the real deal both in this game and the scrimmage. And as much as this wreaks of a fan being enthralled by shiny new things, I was really hoping the younguns wouldn't play tonight, as I figured they'd all be long for the roster. In other words, I was hoping none would impress me, if that makes sense.

And yeah, I was just thinking about that 30-30-30 game the other day, for some reason it popped into my head. Totally forgot they all had dbl-digit boards too. Sweetness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> The Heat have waived Billy White and Jeremy Wise, reducing the camp roster to 17, with a cut needed to 15 by Sunday's opener.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*HEAT Inks Deal with Tsingtao*​


> MIAMI, December 19 – The Miami HEAT will formally announce that they have entered into a multi-year partnership with Tsingtao (pronounced CHING-DOW), a premiere Chinese beer company, during a press conference to be held at the AmericanAirlines Arena (lower bowl) on Tuesday, December 20 beginning at 12:30 p.m. Tsingtao beer, one of the best known beer brands in the world, is produced by the Tsingtao Brewery, which was founded in 1903. Tsingtao will have a strong in-game presence during Miami HEAT games, including teaming the most popular dance team in the NBA, the Miami HEAT Dancers, with the Tsingtao Passion Dancers, a squad that attracts over 100,000 aspirants in a nationwide, televised talent search—Tsingtao Passion Dancers Competition—the highest rated show in China.
> 
> “The Miami HEAT has evolved into a global brand appealing to fans all over the world,” said Eric Woolworth, President of The HEAT Group’s Business Operations. “Given that the HEAT attracts an enormous audience in China, this new partnership cements our status as an international team. We warmly welcome Tsingtao to the HEAT family.”
> 
> The press conference will be an interactive experience showcasing elements of The HEAT Experience and the Tsingtao brand. HEAT / Sun Sports Courtside Reporter Jason Jackson will emcee. In addition, Head Coach Erik Spoelstra as well as HEAT players LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh and Shane Battier are scheduled to make an appearance during the press conference.
> 
> The following representatives of the HEAT and Tsingtao will attend the event and participate in the press conference.
> 
> Miami HEAT
> Pat Riley, HEAT President
> Eric Woolworth, President of Business Operations
> Stephen Weber, EVP, Sales & Service
> Michael McCullough, EVP, Chief Marketing Officer
> 
> Tsingtao
> Mr. Sun Mingbo, President
> Mr. Wang Kai, Vice President, Brand Management
> Mr. Ma Ning, Vice President, Business Operations
> Ms. Sun Jing, Sr. Manager, Public Relations
> Mr. Sun Lihong, Legal Representative
> 
> The Tsingtao executive team will be joined by Chinese Central Television (CCTV), China’s major state television broadcaster, which will be chronicling the historic partnership.
> 
> The Miami HEAT is proud to have Assist-Card as the Presenting Sponsor for the 2011-12 season.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Does this mean the beers will be cheaper at the games? Probably not


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



















:laugh: 



> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Given this agreement with Tsingtao and the NBA's commitment to further growing the China market, I'm guessing a Heat trip there before long.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bron looks to be pleased with this deal...


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Shane Battier looks out of place LOL

I'm guessing he's up there because of his shoe deal with Peak?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Shane played with Yao. He's real popular over there.

Wade was interviewed last night during halftime of the Monday night football game..


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Getting on the plane as we speak for a Christmas vacation to Scotland. Merry Christmas guys and Let's Go Heat!!! Remember me


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Chris Bosh: "All-Star game starter, you know it bitches!"


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bron looks psyched to have some hot asian bitty's in attendance :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Smithian, have a pure and gritty Christmas, and enjoy the Energy Plane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> Getting on the plane as we speak for a Christmas vacation to Scotland. Merry Christmas guys and Let's Go Heat!!! Remember me


Merry Christmas :cheers:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Bron looks psyched to have some hot asian bitty's in attendance :laugh:


My thoughts exactly, he looks like a kid on xmas morning. "Are these all for me?! Really!?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra essentially says Eddy Curry has made roster. "The idea when we brought Eddy to camp was to think big picture."


No surprise here.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/story/_/id/7378111/nba-oregon-ducks-football-muse-erik-spoelstra-miami-heat



> After the Heat's Finals loss, Erik Spoelstra wanted to change things up. He found an answer in Oregon.
> 
> 
> Erik Spoelstra was on the sidelines when he had his moment of clarity.
> 
> Only, it came on a football field in Eugene, Ore., and with an Oregon Ducks logo, not a Miami Heat one, on his collared shirt.
> 
> On a sunny August morning, two months removed from watching his Heat team collapse against the Dallas Mavericks in the NBA Finals, Spoelstra stood on the sidelines at the Ducks' training camp, trying to absorb any insight into the contrarian mind of famed Ducks football coach Chip Kelly.
> 
> This was the first stop on what Spoelstra refers to as his lockout-induced sabbatical, a trip born of summer boredom. After six weeks of cathartic film marathons in his Miami office, Spoelstra finally had enough, so he mapped out a tour around the country to pick the brains of the collegiate coaching ranks.
> 
> "The No. 1 thing I was trying to do was learn," said Spoelstra, who is beginning his fourth season as the Heat's head coach. "I had a lot of time on my hands and I didn't just want to sit there."
> 
> As he saw it, the NBA's labor stalemate offered a rare opportunity to become a student again -- on a college campus, no less.
> 
> It's fitting that Spoelstra, an Oregon native, kicked off his tour in Eugene. For two coaches who shared similar success so early in their coaching careers, the meeting between Spoelstra and Kelly was long overdue. Not to mention that each has recently come excruciatingly close to winning his first championship.
> 
> Over the course of a two-hour conversation on the sidelines, Kelly explained in detail the thinking behind his wildly successful up-tempo spread offense. Spoelstra hung on Kelly's every word. Not just because he is a Ducks fan. But because it was all coming together. Finally.
> 
> As Kelly spoke, Spoelstra's mind was consumed with one idea:
> 
> "Could a no-huddle spread offense work in the NBA?"
> 
> 
> The reinvention of the Heat
> 
> 
> Explosive. Fast. Unpredictable.
> 
> 
> These are the words that Kelly used to describe the principles behind his signature spread offense that he rode to the BCS National Championship Game in 2011. They're also the same ones often used to describe a Heat team led by LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh.
> 
> At least, that's what the team is supposed to be. By most accounts, the Heat underachieved both competitively and aesthetically in the Big Three's debut season. Miami didn't smash the record books and played at one of the slowest paces in the NBA in 2010-11. As the one calling the shots, Spoelstra received much of the blame. But rather than deflect the responsibility, the Heat coach went back to the drawing board to find a better model. So he bought a plane ticket to go see Kelly and ask him a simple, yet vexing question:
> 
> How exactly do you turn a collection of world-class athletes into a merciless scoring machine?
> 
> Kelly's answer made all the sense in the world to Spoelstra. To leverage the team's blinding athleticism, Kelly told him, one must spread the floor, turn up the pace and let it fly. Pace and space are essential.
> 
> And so the mantra for the new Heat was born. Under the watch of Pat Riley, the steward of the "Showtime" Lakers in the 1980s, Spoelstra set out to design his very own attack built on speed, versatility and athleticism. But there was only one small problem:
> 
> Spoelstra didn't have any players to mold.
> 
> 
> An offseason in the classroom
> 
> 
> After leaving Eugene inspired, Spoelstra continued his summer tour, visiting college luminaries such as Mike Krzyzewski, Billy Donovan, John Calipari, Tom Crean and even talking shop over dinner with Urban Meyer. He also paid a follow-up visit to Kelly in Oregon. This time, Spoelstra brought his own coaching staff along for the ride while constantly keeping Riley in the loop with his ideas.
> 
> But upon returning from the trip around the country, Spoelstra realized he was in a bit of a bind. He had all these compelling ideas about how to deploy his players on the court, except he had no players to deploy thanks to the lockout. So Spoelstra walked into the Heat arena and told his coaching staff to lace up and get out on the practice court.
> 
> Spoelstra and his assistants decided to play a game of pretend: Be the Miami Heat.
> 
> Their coach? That would be Riley. For the first time in years, Riley assembled his own (pretend) staff, too: Heat CEO Nick Arison and assistant general manager Andy Elisburg.
> 
> "Once or twice a week," Riley recalled, "Erik would take all of his eight or nine coaches and they'd be out there running through offense, experimenting on things, and I'd come out with Andy and Nick and we'd watch it. Then I started to go out on the court and say, 'Why don't you do this? Why don't you do that?' I loved it, and I loved what [Erik] was doing."
> 
> For Spoelstra, the exercise allowed him to see what they were missing all last season.
> 
> What exactly does LeBron see in the pick-and-roll with Bosh at the top of the key? Which lanes open up for Wade when LeBron sets a screen at the elbow? What happens when they switch spots? What will the defense decide to do when Bosh goes to the perimeter while LeBron flies down the lane in transition?
> 
> Spoelstra's discoveries from his conversations with Kelly were reinforced during the role-playing exercise. Everything needed to be fast, instinctual and responsibly impulsive. That includes forgoing play calls every time down the court.
> 
> Spoelstra realized that the Heat's playing style and roster didn't need to be confined by convention. No, the traditional principles of coaching become obsolete when three superstars, two of whom are perennial MVP candidates, decide to play together. And the Heat's trio is largely interchangeable, especially with Bosh adding a 3-point shot and LeBron polishing his post game.
> 
> "The more that we've tried to think conventionally in terms of guys playing just a specific position, it restricted us a little bit," Spoelstra said. "We can put pressure on teams to adjust to us."
> 
> Spoelstra and Riley understood that a change of philosophy was in order. So they drew up a game plan. They'd sell the players and potential free agents on an offense built on a foundation similar to Riley's "Showtime." Once the lockout ended, the Heat added to their fleet of versatile wings by signing free agent Shane Battier as part of the team's vision to load up on players who could render positional lines obsolete.
> 
> With an up-tempo vision in place and a roster filled with players who could fill any of the positions from 1 to 4, the Heat want to be unconventional and deploy lineups that may not have a traditional center. Everything began to come into place. The elderly, lumbering centers of last season were gone. Bosh bulked up with a goal of averaging double-digit rebounds. The Heat's speedy draft pick Norris Cole took training camp by storm. LeBron and Dwyane stayed in sensational shape in the offseason.
> 
> All according to plan.
> 
> "We don't have Dwight Howard," Riley said. "We don't have an 18-rebound guy. We don't have a 7-foot-2-inch guy who's going to take care of that stuff. Playing bigger and thinking bigger is trying something new."
> 
> That sounds all well and good, but a challenge remained.
> 
> LeBron holds the key
> 
> 
> LeBron has carved out a fine career victimizing smaller opponents from the perimeter. This is his comfort zone. He has won two MVPs this way. But sliding to the power forward spot -- even if it's just a nominal title -- means more bruises and more physical exertion underneath for the 6-foot-8, 265-pounder with 5.2 percent body fat. When asked if he derives any enjoyment playing as a big man, LeBron maintains that he'll do whatever it takes to win, even if it means stepping out of that comfort zone from time to time.
> 
> "I was a perimeter guy my whole life," LeBron said with a hint of nostalgia.
> 
> LeBron may be the size of Karl Malone, but that doesn't mean he wants to play like him.
> 
> "I wouldn't say it's fun," he said. "It's never fun banging with big men. Nothing fun about it."
> 
> You can tell that LeBron doesn't like to be pigeonholed into one position. Be careful labeling him as a point guard. Be wary of calling him a power forward. While he may be the first to say that he could play any position if it truly came down to it, he doesn't want a single position to define him.
> 
> Wade sympathizes with him. As someone who plays taller than his listed height of 6-foot-4, Wade understands LeBron's reluctance to fully embrace being the Heat's second-largest guy on the court. But Wade also noted that LeBron has warmed up to the idea more since last season.
> 
> "He's a lot more comfortable now," Wade said. "But a guy like LeBron, he came in playing the 1, and to have him at the 4 is kind of like moving him down. You don't want to move that far down. You feel cool with the 1, 2, 3, but when you get to the 4, it's a different kind of ... look."
> 
> It may just be a matter of ease. When LeBron guards the Joakim Noahs and Amare Stoudemires of the league, the size advantage suddenly disappears and his job becomes a little tougher and a little more taxing. Picking on someone your own size is never the most convenient option.
> 
> But the Heat aren't looking for James to be a post-up machine on the low block. Far from it. While some might see LeBron's post game as a litmus test for all-time greatness, the Heat organization isn't concerned about LeBron's ranking next to Michael Jordan or Kobe Bryant. What some people might overlook is that Jordan and Kobe infused a post game into their attacks once they lost their quickness. At 26 years old, LeBron is entering his physical prime. And if all goes to plan, LeBron won't often be stationary on the low block this season. Any offseason tutelage with Hakeem Olajuwon is just icing on the cake.
> 
> Still, Miami does want to take advantage of his unique size. The Heat ran teams out of the gym when LeBron played the 4. Consider that the five most frequent Heat lineups with LeBron at power forward led to the their outscoring opponents by 39 points in about 100 minutes of action last season, which is the equivalent of winning by about 20 points in regulation. And some of those lineups included Joel Anthony at center, not Bosh.
> 
> Spoelstra inevitably came across these astounding numbers while doing his homework. Checking lineup data is something he routinely does during the season, but he decided to put his small-ball lineups under the microscope this offseason.
> 
> His takeaway? Small ball worked.
> 
> "Sometimes you think that if you're smaller, you don't rebound as well, or you might not defend as well," Spoelstra said. "But those were not true in our case."
> 
> However, as stunning as the results were, the implication is that success was achieved before LeBron became fully comfortable with his new role. In order to achieve that, Spoelstra had to switch hats from coach to salesman.
> 
> 
> The transaction of trust
> 
> 
> When the Heat's training camp finally opened after the five-month lockout, Spoelstra explained his new philosophy to his players by appealing to its offensive freedom. Inspired by Kelly's gridiron principles, Spoelstra laid out a simple offensive blueprint: spread the floor, maintain spacing and create controlled chaos.
> 
> By doing this, Spoelstra was essentially burning his playbook and relying on his players' basketball IQ to make decisions. The Heat coach had to think long and hard about taking his hands off the wheel. Ultimately, he decided that easing off might be a good thing with players of this basketball acumen.
> 
> There is, however, a fluid framework in place, with infused elements of Rick Adelman's elbow offense and a motion dribble-drive offense, something Spoelstra picked up from his trip to Lexington, Ky., to see Calipari. Spoelstra's pitch to his team involved a very simple transaction of trust:
> 
> Do what I want, then you can do what you want.
> 
> The concept isn't an entirely new one for the Heat. In the middle of last season, as something of a motivating technique, Spoelstra told his players that if they locked down the defensive end and created turnovers, they could run all they pleased. But that didn't seem to change much of anything. After all, it was midseason and habits are difficult to adjust on the fly.
> 
> But after a crushing Finals loss to Dallas, the Heat were ready for a fresh start. Now, the team seems fully on board with what they call "the triangle on steroids," and players have even adopted Spoelstra's "pace and space" terminology in their press conferences.
> 
> You could see it in action early in the first quarter of the team's first preseason game against Orlando. LeBron quickly dribbled up the court with Hedo Turkoglu defending and immediately fed the ball to Wade on the right block. Turkoglu turned his back for a moment and that was it -- James made the read, darted to the baseline off Wade's left shoulder, and by the time Turkoglu knew what was going on, Wade had already given the ball to LeBron on a handoff. LeBron soared to the basket and finished a reverse layup on the other side of the rim.
> 
> That wasn't a play call. It was a read.
> 
> "And that's the way we like to keep it," Spoelstra said, recalling the possession. "We want to continue to develop more actions where the two of them are involved and it's not necessarily scripted."
> 
> Spoelstra made a grand total of three play calls during the entire game. Yes, it was preseason, but the Heat won by 33 points.
> 
> What happens when the Heat lose three games in a row this winter? What happens when the Chicago Bulls go on an 8-0 run down the stretch of a crucial game? What happens when Spoelstra needs to take advantage of a hole in the opposing defense with sharp X's and O's?
> 
> It remains to be seen, but the potential benefits are hard to ignore, and the players seem happy with the tweaks. LeBron says he loves where the Heat's offense is right now. Wade believes Spoelstra has done "a great job."
> 
> And Bosh? He's gushing about Spoelstra's new groove for a different reason: You can't really scout it.
> 
> This is perhaps the greatest potential benefit of all. Opponents knew where LeBron, Wade and Bosh would be last season because they memorized Spoelstra's playbook. The Heat were predictable, and that's what made them beatable at times, especially in the playoffs.
> 
> Armed with a unique roster, Spoelstra is thinking outside the box and the plan seems to be working for now. With his own spin on "Showtime" in place, Spoelstra is hoping his moment of clarity in Oregon will lead to a moment of triumph for Miami.


Great article


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sounds really cool, but remains to be seen how well it works. Im sure its in its fledgling stages right now, but its produced what seems to be mostly jumpers for the guys. I like the concept a lot though, I'm sure it'll take some getting used to, and hopefully the "other" guys can play well off it.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Where can I watch the "Into the Fire" movie online? Anybody?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Behind the scenes of the new Miami Heat intro video...






Great song choice. That's gonna look great with all of the arena lights going neon like the music video for that song does.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> OFFICIAL: The @MiamiHEAT have requested waivers on Derrick Byars.





> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> The Heat have requested waivers on Derrick Byars. That still leaves 16 left. The guess here is Gladness stays, Harris goes.


..


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Gladness over Harris is an interesting choice but it makes sense given the perimeter depth. Gladness is at least tall and can rebound/block shots. More useful player in an emergency.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I thought the same thing during the second preseason game. He looked decent and the teams had a chub for him since last summer.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If Gladness stays, I can see it considering the need for Center depth...but Byars and Harris were pretty decent in the time they got. Would've been a hard choice.

Harris killed himself with that last game against the Magic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Curry is out a couple of weeks and Pittman is getting over that quad injury. Gonna probably need that extra big for at least practice purposes so it wouldnt surprise me if we kept Gladness.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Would be sad to see Harris go, but Gladness looked good enough in that second game to stay considering his size. Sad that's what it comes down to...but it does.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Apprently Harris and Gladness both made the roster so there is a veteran that got cut. Gonna guess it's House or Howard.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> For all the "Free Eddie House!" talk I don't think this is what anybody had in mind.





> The Heat have waived guard Eddie House.
> 
> The move was announced by the team Saturday and lowered Miami's roster to 15 players


Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/217782/Heat_Waive_Eddy_House#ixzz1hTXNAclO[


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, now that is a bit shocking. Gotta give Arison credit on this one. He was willing to eat up House's guaranteed contract and keep both Harris and Gladness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Watching Mike Miller shoot 3s. He just made about 35 in a row and made them look easy. I strongly dislike Mike Miller now.


..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow. They pulled the shocker. I dont think Harris should be punished for one bad game when by all accounts he's looked great in practice, too. The only question is, would he be able to hit the big shots House did? Might not be necessary considering we've added Battier, so JJ essentially fills that role.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If he really is out for another month then House was set to miss at least about 17 games to start the season. That's already 25% of the schedule. Then add on that you need a lot of bodies for practice in this shortened season and this cut makes a lot of sense. Again, credit to Arison for eating up nearly $1.5 million.

This should also be seen as a vote of confidence for Cole.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Just going up on ESPNDallas online: Mavs are latest team to extend offer to free-agent big man Kyrylo Fesenko, joining Raptors/Warriors/Heat


I know he's big but is he any decent?

Also, DX's Givony hating on our, and other, DLeague picks. 

(Read backwards)



> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> One year younger than Gustavo Ayon, who is 100X better. RT @TheRealAndrewM what other center could the Heat have signed? Gladness is young.
> 
> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> Why the disconnect between the NBA & Europe? Maybe some teams just don't give that much thought to the quality of the end of their roster?
> 
> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> I hate to "call guys out." Just thinking out loud how strange it is. One day you can't get a job in Iceland, but the next you're in the NBA.
> 
> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> Mickell Gladness was who we chose, because he was playing only 12 minutes a game. Wanted to hear what it was like: draftexpress.com/profile/Mickel…
> 
> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> Funny story about Mickell Gladness. At the 2010 D-League Showcase we decided to interview a guy who had NO chance of getting a NBA call-up.
> 
> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> Dennis Horner was cut by the worst team in Belgium, then was an average player on the worst team in Cyprus. Now he made the NJ Nets.
> 
> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> Mickell Gladness for example. Very nice guy, but let's not kid ourselves, he was cut in Holland & couldn't get off the bench in the D-League
> 
> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> But here they are, on a NBA opening day roster. I understand the challenges,but can't help but think some teams really sold themselves short
> 
> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> Some of the players that made NBA rosters are guys that simply weren't good enough to play even at the lowest levels of European basketball.
> 
> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> Two ways to look at final NBA roster cuts: Complete & utter cynicsm or acceptance of NBA lockout wackiness. Can't decide which one's for me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ayon had a $1.5 million buyout from his European team. No way they were gonna do that like the Hornets did.


And at this point it takes a buyout and maybe more than the minimum to sign players from Europe.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Plus it's not like Joel Anthony was some super stud when we got him. Our stock and trade is developing raw talent into the kind of players we want. Gladness has the raw tools to be what the Heat need. Plus I thought he played well enough to make the team in the preseason games.

The euro game isn't the NBA game, and sometimes players that don't fit over there, fit better over here. We needed a long 7 foot guy to block shots, rebound, and dunk the ball when he's wide open. Gladness seems to be that. Pretty good for our fourth string center.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I agree. Euro teams definitely have different needs.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cut Curry.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Im getting pretty tired of the Curry dance too. This injury keeps getting extended.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*






I know making shots like this is a norm for NBA players in shoot around, but damn, he only touched the rim once on 10 shots.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Especially for someone who is said to be a sub-par shooter. As someone who spends hours shooting around and considers himself to have a pretty decent jumper, its hard to get swishes that many shots in a row, even if you're in the zone. Any little subtle change in your shot will reflect on the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

2011-2012 Heat Intro


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ beat me to it. you're too quick man LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:laugh:

Mike Miller ahead of schedule..


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Spoelstra says Miller's workouts r being watched closely. Will go on the trip. Still no definite timetable, but ahead of sked.


That he's going on this road trip is a good sign.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Beat me to the MM news.

And the video is aight, not the greatest IMO. But then again, I never get much out of those anyway.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Miller Shooting Today (sideways, for some reason)


...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn, if Mike can get back to that level of shooting with us..


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> The @ShaneBattier double polo is the big hit of the new intro video in the Heat locker room.


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, that bugged me too. Doesn't help his "martini sipper" image Stugotz and Hoch were hammering him about.

LeBron looks pretty awkward throughout too.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I always hate our intro videos they are so cheesy. Except for 2008-2009 of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I think the new intro would look better in person with all the neon lights that they were gonna use.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, not feeling the video at all :/

Song is cool though


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good call PL. I also liked the XX season one, if not only because I love that Roots song.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

08-09 was sick!!!

Is it me or Joel looked shorter than James jones!?!?


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh I forgot this one from last year. I think they only used it in the preseason but it was awesome.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*






Great to see the Heat, the team, not just Bron or Wade, but the TEAM as the #1 top play of last night!

Great D, great PG play and great finish by Bosh!


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

From Twitter:

*LeBron's hairline isn't receding, it's just running from Norris Cole.*

He's the only player in the nba that can run the give and go by himself.

The NBA has changed it's motto from "Where Amazing Happens" to "Where Norris Cole Happens".

*When Chris Bosh cries in the locker room this season, it will be tears of joy because Norris Cole let him live.*

*Charles Barkley didn't lose 50 lbs from exercise & healthy eating, Norris Cole roundhouse kicked the fat off of his gut.*

If Norris Cole started an on court brawl, Norris Cole would fine David Stern just for the privilege of watching him fight.

Norris Cole doesn't just pound the boards, he makes them his bitch.

Norris Cole doesn't breathe, he holds air hostage.

Stuart Scott's eyes not lazy, he just stared at Norris Cole for too long

Norris Cole is the only person that ever beat Kim Jong il in a round of golf. The result -- heart attack.

When Norris Cole swoops in for a dunk, the basket kneels in awe.

*Norris Cole made moving from Cleveland to Miami cool again.*

Norris Cole doesn't need Twitter, he's already following you.

Norris Cole doesn't shoot baskets, he kills them.

Norris Cole counted to infinity - twice.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ohio can't catch a break. Saw this on reddit:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hahahaha


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Warriors are a very interesting team. Against the Clips they looked like they had no business hanging with them as long as they did, then the smacked down the Bulls, and now walloped the Knicks, without Steph Curry.

I love their starting 5 when healthy though: Curry/Ellis/Wright/Lee/Biedrins. Some nice players off the bench including Rush (playing out of his mind right now), Dominic McGuire, Udoh, Kwame, Ish Smith...Maybe Mark Jackson wasn't crazy declaring them a playoff team in the offseason.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> Ohio can't catch a break. Saw this on reddit:


LOL I'm stealing this


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Warriors do look good. As do the Nuggets. I thought the Nuggets were going to come down to earth this year but I guess not.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Not only D Wade, not only Lebron, not only Bosh, but all of the big 3 again, for the number 1 play of the night last night!






Team work baby!!!! 
I'm lovin this!


----------



## UD40

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Didn't catch the game last night, but wow...that pass from Bron was perfect.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I still cant figure out how he knew to go that way. Dude has freak-vision.

And with that, its time for another "Holy shit, we have LeBron James on our team."


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Need help from an ESPN Insider subscriber. Coach Thorpe has a piece ranking the rooks. Guess who is no. 1. His name rhymes with Porous Mole...

But yeah, if you could post that, that would be greaaat...


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> And with that, its time for another "Holy shit, we have LeBron James on our team."


Was watching the game at Sports Grill and my friend turned to me and said the same thing lol


----------



## UD40

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

You know what...I don't think it will EVER hit me. Like, yeah, Lebron James plays for us...but HOLY ****ING SHIT...it's Lebron James!

Probably won't hit me till I'm like 75 haha.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The times it hits are like during last night's game, where Lebron is killing it in the 3rd quarter, and comes out to take a breather and is replaced in the lineup by Wade. Definitely crazy to this day.

Some notes from today's optional practice in Minneapolis..



> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> [email protected] players walking to work! Getting some court work in even after a back-to-back! #Dedication pic.twitter.com/uq97ZeDA













> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Dwyane, Norris, James Jones, Shane and Mike Miller and Spo were not at optional practice today.





> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> LeBron said today that he has quit shooting three-pointers during his daily workouts. Neither LeBron nor Dwyane has yet to attempt a three.
> 
> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Of course, shortly after saying he's cut back on shooting 3sin practice, LeBron (with ice on his knees) threw one up for fun. Swish.





> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Dwyane, Norris, James Jones, Shane and Mike Miller and Spo were not at optional practice today.
> 
> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Eddy Curry was the last player on the practice court today, sweating his butt off while running through defensive drills.


Good to read that Curry is still working hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

And how much money do these 3 have all together?


> BRUCKHEIMERJB JERRY BRUCKHEIMER
> Just had a great day on the Queen Mary 2. pic.twitter.com/f0OBXplE


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I don't understand the last post...

I'm surprised to not see spo at the optional practice. 

You'd think that cole would be there... Dude is confident, I like it, I just hope he doesn't turn out too arrogant. 

Wade, battier and miller I understand but cole?

Whatever, I know I'm being picky. 

Great to hear that curry is working his ass off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Its Jerry Bruckheimer, Micky Arison, and Pat Riley. They were chillin on Micky's Queen Mary 2 ship. Those 3 could probably buy a handful of countries.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh, I didn't recognize pat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, the years are definitely starting to show on Pat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Need help from an ESPN Insider subscriber. Coach Thorpe has a piece ranking the rooks. Guess who is no. 1. His name rhymes with Porous Mole...
> 
> But yeah, if you could post that, that would be greaaat...


Here it is if you're still looking for it..


> With no summer league and a shortened training camp/preseason schedule, this season's rookies are faced with tougher challenges compared to most classes. But don't expect any sympathy. Either they make progress and build trust from their coaches, or they lose minutes and fall out of the rotation or go to the D-League. With just a few games under their belts, here's what I've seen from some of the members of this year's class.
> 
> ROOKIE 50 RANKINGS
> 
> We're keeping track of every NBA rook. Here are the latest Top 50 rankings.
> Rank Player Stock
> 1 Norris Cole
> 2 Kemba Walker
> 3 Tristan Thompson
> 4 Kyrie Irving
> 5 Brandon Knight
> 6 Ricky Rubio
> 7 Jimmer Fredette
> 8 Chris Singleton
> 9 Derrick Williams
> 10 Kawhi Leonard
> 
> • Click here for the complete rankings »
> 
> Norris Cole, Heat
> Every season is a reminder that talent alone is typically not enough to earn a rookie playing time. Especially late-first-round picks, who struggle for minutes on playoff teams. Getting them in the mix often requires a hole in the rotation and a coach who is an early adapter to players (many coaches need months before trusting a young player), not to mention the right personnel around the rookie.
> 
> For Cole, it's check, check and check. When Eddie House was waived -- thanks in no small part to Erik Spoelstra recognizing quickly that Cole is not your typical rookie -- the rotation hole opened up. And Cole filled that hole with confidence and delivered numerous big plays all game against Boston on Tuesday.
> 
> I love his feel for the game and his comfort in playing quickly but never in a hurry. But before we go too far in praising him, here's a reality check: A number of his makes were long 2s. In other words, he'll be more valuable if those shots become 3s, and less valuable if he misses as many long 2s over time as most guards do.
> 
> He reigns supreme in Week 1, however, because no other rookie has already been a hero in a win over a good team in a frenzied atmosphere on national TV. And no other rookie is playing alongside two superstars who are thanking Santa today for their young Christmas present from Cleveland State.
> 
> Rubio
> 
> Ricky Rubio, Timberwolves
> It's fair to question Rubio's talent for scoring; I, too, remain concerned that he's lost some of his ability (and confidence) to make shots and get buckets. But there is no way to question his ability to move the ball, push the pace and make astounding assists. Rubio is the definition of a point guard, as he can make people better by getting them the ball in position to make the easiest basket possible.
> 
> Of all the players I watched on tape this week, I enjoyed watching him the most. And we should consider this: In the new NBA, where players feel emboldened more than ever to pick their team without considering only salary, Rubio will be a magnet for free agents.
> 
> Knight
> 
> Brandon Knight, Pistons
> Though many of his stats came late in a blowout, Knight might have had the single-best game for a rookie in Week 1. He torched the Cavs with excellent long-range shooting, gorgeous floaters and some nice ball movement that ended up as assists.
> 
> However, only one of his six assists came from a paint bucket, and that happened after a defensive breakdown, not from dribble penetration from Knight. Seeing him make floaters is great, seeing him dish for buckets on hard drives would be even better. I've been high on him since I scouted him for our draft blog last year, and he's showing signs of real talent.
> 
> Irving
> 
> Kyrie Irving, Cavaliers
> Matched up against Brandon Knight in the Cavs' second game, Irving may have lost the individual stats battle but his team won and, more importantly, he showed off even more potential than Knight did.
> 
> Irving gave us glimpses of D-Wade's backboard jumper from the left angle, John Wall's racing to the rim, Rajon Rondo's deceleration move in transition, Steve Nash's one-legged floater and Russell Westbrook's interest in chasing down a rebound out of the area.
> 
> Thompson
> 
> Tristan Thompson, Cavaliers
> After watching TT's first game, my initial thought was: "He has no idea what he's doing, but he's terrific." That is the sign of true talent.
> 
> Thompson constantly ran to the front of the rim in his debut. He played to his size, length and explosiveness, rather than shrinking from it, and used his athletic gifts to earn free throw opportunities.
> 
> Morris
> 
> Marcus Morris, Rockets
> Thanks to a logjam on the wing and an injury to Patrick Patterson, Morris, whom the Rockets see as someone who can ultimately play both forward spots, got a few first-half minutes in Orlando as a backup power forward. Unfortunately, he launched two long shots in the game that I thought he would have been better off using a shot-fake attack move instead.
> 
> If Morris wants to follow Al-Farouq Aminu's path as a rookie last season, then he'll settle for long shots most of the time. But he'd be wiser to use his considerable skills to make plays attacking the rim.
> 
> Fredette
> 
> Jimmer Fredette, Kings
> Fredette fits right in with what the Kings are doing -- flying up and down the court, launching shots quickly and not passing often. He has the ability to make tough shots, obviously, but how often? I think he'd be better served being a little more patient and looking for a better shot for himself or a teammate.
> 
> Like a lot of rookies, he's also struggling to finish as the help defense arrives near the rim. Better players figure this part of the game out, so it's important for Jimmer to do the same. It's not about creating shots, it's about making them.
> 
> Williams
> 
> Derrick Williams, Timberwolves
> Williams beasts it every minute on the floor, but it's clear he's better off near the rim right now than away from it. Inside, he uses strength and feel to get a good look at the rim or a dunk. Outside, he's slow and methodical and easy to guard coming from a help position; he might lead the league in charges after two games.
> 
> Williams missed all of his perimeter shots in his first two games, each one off the front of the rim. I think he'll be a good shooter, but it may take a while to see this.
> 
> Kanter
> 
> Enes Kanter, Jazz
> It's great that he grabbed 11 rebounds in his first game, but the Jazz cannot be happy with what they saw from him. No, not because he only made one of his seven shot attempts. It was his lack of interest in going to the rim to rebound. If he was hanging around the basket area, then he'd rebound. But too often I saw him defending on the perimeter until a shot was taken, then stand and watch the game, hoping the Jazz would get the ball so he could run down and score.
> 
> Part of this might be conditioning issues, as he looked heavy to me. But the bottom line is he's got to be an eager rebounder after every shot.
> 
> Walker
> 
> Kemba Walker, Bobcats
> Lesson No. 1 for Kemba is simple: Never take a bad shot when there are more than six seconds left on the shot clock. This isn't college, and there are other guys on this team who can score.
> 
> Lesson No. 2: Rebounding from your position will always get you more minutes on the floor. He had seven boards in his rookie debut. And when he wasn't forcing up bad shots, he was taking good ones, while taking care of the ball as well. Kemba played under control while organizing the offense and was a big help in getting his team a big win over the Bucks on Monday.
> 
> Morris
> 
> Markieff Morris, Suns
> I liked what I saw from Morris when he got paint touches, because he played with strength and patience. That's important, as I know he'll be a guy who can stretch defenses -- he's an excellent shooter. But the game is still too fast for him as a defender, partially because he's too upright on that side of the floor.
> 
> He also learned a simple NBA rule when getting back on defense -- race to the rim first before guarding someone on the perimeter, or risk giving up an uncontested dunk. Which he did against Philadelphia on Wednesday.
> 
> Singleton
> 
> Chris Singleton, Wizards
> Singleton hasn't been special, but he's been solid amid lots of apathy in Washington. He looks huge for a small forward, even in the NBA, but moved his feet and used his size to make a difference on a bad defensive team.
> 
> His made 3-pointer is also something we'll see more of than you'd expect from someone that big and athletic. He looks great shooting the ball.
> 
> Leonard
> 
> Kawhi Leonard, Spurs
> Leonard has earned early playing time thanks to his natural feel for the game; he always seems to know where to be on the court. His decision-making, however, is another story. Shooting early-in-the-clock 3s, not swinging the ball to Matt Bonner for the 3 and shooting it himself, or hanging on the perimeter when he has a lane to cut to the rim for a dunk -- all mistakes, but correctable ones that will show up on film study.
> 
> On a positive note, his length on defense translated to some nice steals as a helper and his huge hands cradled rebounds in traffic.
> 
> Brooks
> 
> Marshon Brooks, Nets
> Two things jumped out at me watching Brooks play: (1) I loved his activity, especially on the offensive glass and on defense some, and (2) he was a ball stopper on offense.
> 
> The latter is never a good thing to be as a rookie. His first step was quick, but too often it came after he held the ball for a bit.
> 
> Thompson
> 
> Klay Thompson, Warriors
> Simply put, I thought Thompson looked lost when he was on the floor. Going into each game with a plan is smart, and it did not appear he had one in his first two appearances.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Thanks homie, was just about to call you out by name...lol. Youre the only one I remember posting them.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, the years are definitely starting to show on Pat.


Was thinking the same the other day. He's crossed over to old man officially, when people stop looking like themselves and just look like, "that old guy." I hope he stays here another many years, but I've noticed some signs of him, maybe, losing a bit of touch.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Thorpe makes a good point about the long 2's, which is also why I hope DW and LJ dont fall in love with long 2's in their quest to eliminate 3's. As we've heard many times, its the least efficient shot in bball. However, Cole's technique appears solid and already seems like its becoming steadier, and improved throughout college. He's also a very hard worker. Kind of reminds me of how DWright used to always step in and sink the 20-footers before finally becoming comfortable from three in 2010, and the following season leading the league in makes. I think Norris can make the same strides, especially once he adds NBA lower/upper body strength. For now, I'm fine with the long twos as long as he's sinking them, especially since he's a great off-the-dribble shooter.

And Deezy, I was also caught off guard by Norris taking the day off. Sounds out of character, but I'm sure he had a good reason. Might've been the coaches advice, as he just played the first back-to-back of his life. Shit, Spo didn't even go, and Spo sleeps at the AAA.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Spo doesn't have a family does he? Does he do anything besides think about basketball?


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> Spo doesn't have a family does he? Does he do anything besides think about basketball?


I met Spo when he visited the Philippines a few months ago. He was with some NBA officials, David Fizdale, Chad Kammerer, and this really stunning unidentifiable girl. 

That said, what they did here: visited basketball camps, watched a college game, and met the President.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

My friend saw him Monday outside the movie theater at CocoWalk sitting on a bench with someone of unspecified gender, I didnt bother to ask. TMZ!


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I used to see him out all the time, usually with a group of dudes at the Grove. Pretty sure he lives somewhere in that area.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Thorpe makes a good point about the long 2's, which is also why I hope DW and LJ dont fall in love with long 2's in their quest to eliminate 3's. As we've heard many times, its the least efficient shot in bball. However, Cole's technique appears solid and already seems like its becoming steadier, and improved throughout college. He's also a very hard worker. Kind of reminds me of how DWright used to always step in and sink the 20-footers before finally becoming comfortable from three in 2010, and the following season leading the league in makes. I think Norris can make the same strides, especially once he adds NBA lower/upper body strength. For now, I'm fine with the long twos as long as he's sinking them, especially since he's a great off-the-dribble shooter.
> 
> And Deezy, I was also caught off guard by Norris taking the day off. Sounds out of character, but I'm sure he had a good reason. Might've been the coaches advice, as he just played the first back-to-back of his life. Shit, Spo didn't even go, and Spo sleeps at the AAA.


Good point


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



sMaK said:


> I used to see him out all the time, usually with a group of dudes at the Grove. Pretty sure he lives somewhere in that area.


Mmmhmm...another buddy of mine saw him at Greenstreet when he was still an assistant, with his hair all spiked up, bro-style.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> Spo doesn't have a family does he? Does he do anything besides think about basketball?


Purity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If there wasnt the delay, i'd listen to all Heat games on the radio while watching it on TV..


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That is how I watch some Knicks games when I am not enjoying the announce team calling the game the delay does not hurt the viewing experience as badly as you would think it would, I just wish radio broadcasts were archived old games would be a nice thing to have on your ipod.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Mmmhmm...another buddy of mine saw him at Greenstreet when he was still an assistant, with his hair all spiked up, bro-style.


OOOOOOOooooooooooh!!!! Anybody got a pic of him with that hair!?!?!? I gotta see that! hahaha


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Since we're doing the Spo gossip thang...Surya saw him today on SoBe in a restaurant he was at with a blondy. GO SPO!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Eddy Curry looking not too fat from what we can see, about to party in his LeBrons.

Its one thing to see players rocking other players signature shoes on the court, but even funnier on the party scene.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> *@BrandonWeems10*
> Congrats to my brother @KingJames and the homie @SavannahRB on their engagement!! Love y'all...


PRENUP!!

Wow. I thought LBJ was playing it smart and keeping her at Baby Mama status. Oh well, I'm sure she let's him "party" around. Will be interesting to see if this affects him on the court. Its at least stability.

I guess Dwyane couldn't talk him out of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, he held out for a long time though :laugh:

I'm guessing Melo, Bosh and CP3 getting married in the past year or so probably put a whole bunch of pressure on him 

Here's hoping all the players dont spend too much time partying tonight.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










I always forget Rio has a kid. Does not compute in my mind. MC is still a frickin' kid. Not at all like Dwyane when he came in the league, who carried himself like a vet already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, Eddy Curry looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah thats the slimmest ive seen Curry since...maybe ever?

And agreed about Rio - thats trippy. Doesnt Beasley have like 3 kids?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL...I hope not, but now that you mention it, I think he might have at least one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Nas was at Lebron's NYE/Borthday/engagement party last night










Also read that Wade was holding onto the ring until Lebron proposed.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Nas was at Lebron's NYE/Borthday/engagement party last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also read that Wade was holding onto the ring until Lebron proposed.



I hope Nas preached the virtues of the prenup to Bron :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Mario deserves some early love (and lets be honest, he could have a bad 5 game stretch at any moment) 

Norris Cole is getting the pub, but Rio is quietly putting together an awesome 5 game stretch. 

9.4ppg on 65%(75% from 3), 4.2apg, 1.4rpg, 2spg in just 23mpg

Pretty Awesome numbers.

Another awesome stat, at 49%, Wade has the lowest FG% among the starting 5 

(Mario- 65%/Lebron- 60%/Bosh- 57%/Joel- 50%)

Again, this might not last long either


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Thats a pretty ridiculous stat re: FG% :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Chalmers has looked lost defensively. He's doing ok when matched up on the ball but otherwise he is running around looking confused. He also is due to flame out as a shooter.

Hopefully he keeps up the play and we can ship him to an NBA backwater like Milwaukee or Toronto.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL Smithi...

Hopefully he sustains the 3's for awhile, kinda like what Arroyo did last year. But I guess he flamed out eventually, too...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> Mickell Gladness will not be available vs. the Hawks. He is day-to-day with a left foot infection.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> LeBron named Eastern Conference player of the week.


..


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Does anyone else pity Spoelstra? Every time he looks at the court and sees Chalmers you can see in his eyes the vast despair that he has to coach Mario "They Signed Rafer Alston to Replace Me" Chalmers.

He then looks at the bench and sees Eddy Curry.

Ouch.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

And then he has to go to the media and talk about the great possibilities of each.

Cant feel all that sorry for him when he spent his first two seasons coaching Dwyane Wade, only to be joined by Chris Bosh and that other dude who wins MVPs.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The Big Three are awesome, which makes it really sad how bad Chalmers is.

I hope Spo never gets fired here. I can just see him pulling a Norton from the end of Shawshank Redemption with the last thought in his head being "How did Mario Chalmers get the best of me...." before he ends it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ Thats actually a hilarious image I now have in my head :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

MC wont be the end of him, there's now a cushion under him named Norris Cole.

Speaking of, I think Jax might be helping me get the Coltrane notes played after his buckets. Rio would be getting the Super Mario theme if he had Cole's...moxie.

Too bad Dwyane renounced his Flash nickmane. The "Flash...Ahah!" was cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, I almost forgot that they used to play that after he scored.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Goddamn start Curryman, Joel offers nothing to the team at ALL.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He provides some nice things, but he's way better suited off the bench. Curry doesnt have the defensive disposition we need in the starting line up, and Pitt is too fat still.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> Goddamn start Curryman, Joel offers nothing to the team at ALL.


:lol:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> He provides some nice things, but he's way better suited off the bench. Curry doesnt have the defensive disposition we need in the starting line up, and Pitt is too fat still.


He looks lost on defense to me. What exactly does he provide? A block a game? He's the worst starting C in the NBA.

Smithian you got that candy? you on some funny shit, let me get a piece.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> *He looks lost on defense to me.* What exactly does he provide? A block a game? He's the worst starting C in the NBA.


That's probably because he's been overhedghing on a lot of pick-and-rolls or over-rotating for some reason this year but last year he was one of the best rotating and pick-and-roll-defending centers in the league. Its probably more of a scheme thing from Spo that has left him overexposed a few times. Bosh called him the fastest C in the league, and that might be true. He fits our defense really well, and is the best we got there.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> *Q: Ira, so what are the chances that this Heat team gets the MVP award (LeBron James), Rookie of the Year (Norris Cole), Defensive Player of the Year (Dwyane Wade), Most Improved Player (Chris Bosh), Executive of the Year (Pat Riley) and Sixth Man Award winner (Udonis Haslem)? This sounds far-fetched but surely is a possibility.* -- Matt.
> 
> A: Two points: First, the only thing they want to "get" is the 2012 NBA championship. Beyond that, for all your far-fetched hopes, I find it curious you leave out Erik Spoelstra as a Coach of the Year option. Beyond LeBron and MVP, that might be the most likely individual award the Heat otherwise receive consideration for.
> 
> *Q: As bad as the Heat are doing, are they gonna make it to the playoffs?* -- Bud.
> 
> A: "Ask Ira," the official home of doom and gloom (and, of course, never-ending Michael Beasley questions).


Wow and wow.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Funny how much shit this fanbase gets for being uncaring. Isnt this one of the most active boards on this site? I know most of the ones I go to are ghost towns. We done been fanned up a long time ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

On this site, yes. I miss the days where this site was very active with all the Nets, Blazers, Lakers, Bulls, and other fan bases.

I also dont get why the Realgm forums are so active. The forum format sucks.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ This. That forum format really does suck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Change in format of Rookie/Sophomore game..



> The NBA Rising Stars Challenge provides fans with an opportunity to watch the brightest young stars.
> NBA personalities will serve as "general managers" for the game and pick their respective team from a pool of the best rookies and sophomores. Fans will have an opportunity to share their input with the team captains leading up to NBA All-Star via social media.


I hope this new change doesnt leave Cole out of the game. A lot of PG's in this rookie class (Irving, Knight, Cole. Walker, etc)


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn. I think the league would've been more likely to pick him.

Speaking of RealGM, would someone from there, preferably a Mod, PM me? I have a strange little issue I need help resolving.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> *@tomhaberstroh* _Tom Haberstroh_
> Shane Battier got some career advice this offseason from Coach K: "Go to Miami."












I knew I liked that guy.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*Forbes names Heat owner Micky Arison as one of 2011 Biggest Losers after he loses $1.3B in net worth*



> At the end of each year, Forbes Magazine publishes a list of the "Biggest Winners & Losers" based on total net worth. On the basketball front, Heat owner Micky Arison had a pretty amazing season. Sparked by the acquisitions of free agents' LeBron James & Chris Bosh, the Heat reached the 2011 NBA Finals and trended upward on all relevant business metrics. So where's the beef? The Arison family is the majority owner of Carnival Cruise Lines, whose share price decreased by 28 percent due to a lagging U.S. economy and high unemployment figure. According to the publication, Arison lost approximately $1.3 Billion in the 2011 calendar year due to the cruise business.


Uh oh.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> The Big Three are awesome, which makes it really sad how bad Chalmers is.
> 
> I hope Spo never gets fired here. I can just see him pulling a Norton from the end of Shawshank Redemption with the last thought in his head being "How did Mario Chalmers get the best of me...." before he ends it.


It's funny you say that considering Rio is worlds better player than Joel Anthony.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

One, currently at a bar at the Hilton Anatole in Dallas as my fellow Razorback Jerry Jones is getting smashed with the faithful no more than 15 feet from me. He loves him some college babes. Big game tomorrow at his house.

Two, THAT'S MY BOY MARIO!!! PROVE ME WRONG!!!

Three, BlackNRed... Your Joel hate is LOLtastic

Let's go Heat! More from my laptop later on... Saturday!


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I don't hate Joel, I just take him for what he is while you act like he's some superstar. I loved his hustle on D last year and was grateful as the next Heat fan, but the fact of the matter is he's just a poor ball player, with just average defensive capabilities. I want to see more Pittman and Curry.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Joel is better than Pittman as an overall player and he is not an average defender. He is actually a great one and no I am not saying that just because of his blocks.

His biggest disadvantage is his height. Even with his hands of stone, he would be such an asset if he was 6'10 with the same athleticism.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I was looking at all the threads I ever started on this website and all my old posts. I've been really stupid (rather, I was very stupid at 16). I've claimed that the only "sure thing" about Derrick Rose is he'll be as good as Antonio Daniels--that Ty Lawson would be better. I've said that Dwight Howard should have gone 3rd way back when, behind Okafor and Deng. But this, by luck, and perhaps by my blind devotion to the Miami heat, I got right. And I'm posting it since I thought I'd share a little nostalgia with you guys. Dated May 2004. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/94480-battle-2nd-place-wade-vs-anthony.html



> Dwyane Wade vs. Carmelo Anthony!
> 
> Who do you think will turn out better in the future? Honestly, I can't see Carmelo becoming a real superstar. I think he'll turn out to be a Jamal Mashburn or Glenn Robinson, but no superstar. On the other hand, I see Dwyane becoming a new breed of player, an all-star at that. Maybe I'm just biased, but hey what the heck..
> 
> So what do you guys think?


Isn't this when the turnaround that was happening in 2003 became apparent to the rest of the NBA? The start of the success we're enjoying now? I don't know. I just wanted to place it here. Good day to all of you.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

A little bit after.

Joel being undersized height-wise is overstated. Bball players dont play with the top of their heads, and his wingspan and standing reach put him up there with most centers at the end of the day. His biggest problem, as his hands and touch are improving, is his rebounding. Its crazy how many times I see him in position for the board and give it up as he floats away from the ball in the air. Its really like to south ends of magnets pushing against eachother. He's allergic to boards, for the most part. He'll grab a decent amount of offensive boards, only because teams aren't in position to box him out after Heat misses because they ignore him on offense. That's making lemonade with lemons.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Steve Nash - He still looks great. If he were to come available around the trade deadline, preferably in buyout form, are we interested. To better frame the scenario, imagine Norris is still improving/looking good, and Chalmers is shooting the 3-ball well, still, and has cut down on boneheadedness; in other words, our PG rotation is as solid as its been since Dwyane got here. Obviously Nash would still be a considerable upgrade, albeit only offensively, and could mentor the younguns, but it would also inhibit their growth and confidence, would it not? Not to mention, as silly as this sounds, it might not be long before Chalmers is actually more effective than Nash, overall (when including defense), once Rio becomes a more sound player and Nash really declines.

Thoughts? (And yes, we'd all obviously rather have a center.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I dont see why they'd buy him out though. But I think you'd have to go and try to get him if he was available as a rental for the rest of the year. We'll have a much better read on our PG's in a couple of weeks though. That rookie wall can hit at any time and Mario can turn into that inconsistent headache at any moment.

But for now, our PG play has been solid. Certainly much better than any of us could have expected..











Mario is averaging 50/40/90 from the field, a Nash specialty. He is over 50% from the field, over 40% from 3, and over 90% from the free throw line.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I am pretty pleased with Rio statistically but it is the bone headed moves aka facepalm moves that don't show up in the boxscore that worries me.

He just doesn't seem to have the right mental toughness. I hope that is not something that will follow him his whole career (read Josh Smith).


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I feel like he's very mentally tough, just doesn't often know his limitations, and has a lot of brainfarts still. He knows this is his make-or-break year, so let's give him a nice chunk of games to see how he responds.

Regarding Nash being bought out, it does seem silly. I forgot who it was on TV, though, that mentioned the possibility. Is he even in the final year of his deal?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, he is.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> I don't hate Joel, I just take him for what he is while you act like he's some superstar.


You need to realize 90% of my Joel Anthony worship is pure shtick.

I do believe he is the best starting center option we have on roster. I believe he has been our best option since the beginning of 2008 other than flashes of good play from JO. The guy looks awful out there at times, no lie. His rebounding is strange, offensively even though he's come a long way he can hurt the team, and he can be overwhelmed defensively when big guys go right at him.

He has positives. He has tons of energy. He is great on pick and roll defense. According to coaches, he's the best screener we have. Everyone from Heat coaches to other experts who study advanced NBA statistics would support my claims he is the Greek God of Team Defense. He's pure intangibles. We're quite simply a better team when he was on the court. We play better with him out there. Everyone last year had freak outs about Big Cat's physicality, Dampier's average-ness, and Z's offensive ability but when it comes down to it every time we stayed with Joel we were simply better.

We have a bunch of craptastic options at center looking back through 2008. Simple fact is everyone in the NBA wants a 7 footer who will park underneath the basket at both ends and anchor your team. Until we somehow find one of those guys, Joel is the best option we have.

I do think at some point Curry will get healthy. He will start. He will score. He will put up some decent rebound numbers. People on here will go crazy. Everyone on ESPN will freak out. Yet somehow we will slump, won't play as well overall, and defensively we won't click. Eventually Spoelstra will park his fat azz back at the end of the bench and our play will pick up as Heat fans go crazy saying, "It's time! We're playing well again, imagine us with Curry down low! Screw Joel!"

Purity. Energy. Defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Delonte West had a twitter meltdown last night after the news about him not being allowed to attend the white house. He went in on Brian Windhorst cause I guess that's who he blames for that story..

http://deadspin.com/5874054/

I wonder why he's making the league minimum :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Holy LOL Delonte - dude wonders why he's making league minimum. Career suicide.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

going from 800 to 370 is pretty huge though... that's crazy (I'm off topic, not defending the guy or anything, just an observation).


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah but he's not listing reasons that are all mandatory. Lawyer fees and divorce fees are his fault, primarily.

EPIC spelling btw.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dont forget tax (which everyone pays) and agents fees (maybe he should change agents...).

Bitch move by Delonte trying to blame things which are his own doing, like charging around on a 3 wheeler with 2 handguns and a shotgun trapped to your back (WTF!) on someone reporting on it.

If he wants to know whose fault it is that he's on the league minimum, look in the mirror. You got talent man, but your head is messed up.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Very true.

He is definitely talented. Very sad stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat will hold their very 1st full practice of the season on Monday in San Francisco. Pretty crazy. Big practice too with Mike Miller fully participating for the 1st time and a chance to see how Wade feels after going through the practice.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just a thought - if the Mavericks somehow manage to sign both Deron Williams and Dwight Howard to join with Dirk and create their own Big 3, does that make Mark Cuban one of the biggest hypocrites of all time?

He was very outspoken with respect to how we formed our Big 3, ran his mouth nonstop about it.

Sidenote: How the hell did Riles win co-Executive of the Year with Gar Forman (Bulls) last season? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Still dont get how Riley didnt win that award. Definitely some Heat bias on that vote.

Lebron James won Eastern Conference player of the week once again. No surprise. You cant average 30 on 60% and not win that. He's gotta be early favorite for MVP.



> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Neither Wade nor Chalmers practiced today. Miller practiced but will not play tomorrow.
> 
> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Curry and Miller practiced, Wade did not. But Spoelstra says Wade will try to go through shootaround tomorrow.


Still no Wade. That's not good.

Eddy Curry update:


> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> Eddy Curry, back practicing, tells me he hasn't "felt this good since high school."
> 
> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Eddy Curry says he felt great going thru full contact work. Hoping to get a shot on road trip, also understands patience. "Staff is great."





> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> LeBron running through post-up drills like he was Karl Malone. Giving Gladness and Dex tips, too.


So he goes from little to no post game, to giving the young guys pointers


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Just a thought - if the Mavericks somehow manage to sign both Deron Williams and Dwight Howard to join with Dirk and create their own Big 3, does that make Mark Cuban one of the biggest hypocrites of all time?
> 
> He was very outspoken with respect to how we formed our Big 3, ran his mouth nonstop about it.
> 
> Sidenote: How the hell did Riles win co-Executive of the Year with Gar Forman (Bulls) last season? Are you kidding me?


What exactly did Cuban say again? I thought I remembered it mostly being jabs at James, along the same "competitive" lines as Otis. I could be dead wrong, though, because I dont remember specifics. Its automatically hypocritical considering he went hard trying to work a sign-and-trade out for LeBron, and was probably the only team that was vying to get him that didn't make it far enough to get to present in front of the King.

And that co-exec of the year award was a joke. How do you compare Boozer/Korver to LeBron/Bosh/Miller, not to mention retaining Dwyane and making UD's money work? Silly.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

It's because Bulls improved from I don't know how many wins to first in the league. 

Only reason. 

I don't actually agree with it but that is best guess.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cuban also mentioned collusion possibly taking place and talked about the league possibly needing to look into it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> It's because Bulls improved from I don't know how many wins to first in the league.
> 
> Only reason.
> 
> I don't actually agree with it but that is best guess.


Sad how little insight is used. Hey writers, maybe their improvement had more to do with lucking into the exponentially-improving top pick, and not a couple of under-producing FA signings?

Ah yes. I guess Cuban hoped people had forgotten by then that he had tried to get in on the sweepstakes, too. Had to have known his case of sour grapes would be extremely obvious if that weren't the case.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Sad how little insight is used. Hey writers, maybe their improvement had more to do with lucking into the exponentially-improving top pick, and not a couple of under-producing FA signings?


Executives from the 30 teams vote on that award. Forman and Riley tied with 11 votes a piece, while 3 other team execs voted for John Paxson, the Bulls executive vice president of basketball operations. So in reality, the Bulls got more votes than Riley did. 

Defintely reeked of a little Heat backlash.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cuban also made various snide comments when we were struggling early last season, about how 'glorious' it was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Q&A with Lebron with question from some school kids from Liverpool. Some of the questions are pretty funny


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I wonder how LeBron feels with him being part of a club surrounded with so many racist allegations :whistling:

Some funny questions though, I always find it pretty cool to watch these sort of things. Although Bron wasn't actually there with the kids, nice to see him doing stuff like this. The best one is still the 5th grade interviewer who was at the Miami practice to interview players.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



ßen said:


> I wonder how LeBron feels with him being part of a club surrounded with so many racist allegations :whistling:
> 
> Some funny questions though, I always find it pretty cool to watch these sort of things. Although Bron wasn't actually there with the kids, nice to see him doing stuff like this. The best one is still the 5th grade interviewer who was at the Miami practice to interview players.


By "so many" racist allegations you mean two right? 

Besides, coming from a country where the word for a dark person is borrowed from Spanish, I know exactly where Suarez is coming from. And I support him as I would support the culture I was raised in. 

Anyhow, this isn't so valuable in a Heat thread is it.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



gian said:


> By "so many" racist allegations you mean two right?
> 
> Besides, coming from a country where the word for a dark person is borrowed from Spanish, I know exactly where Suarez is coming from. And I support him as I would support the culture I was raised in.
> 
> Anyhow, this isn't so valuable in a Heat thread is it.


The whistling face showed I was joking, sorry if you didn't get that.

However, Suarez has been in Europe/England long enough to know you can't go round calling black people negrito's, but yeah, this isn't the place for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

From zero post up game to this stat


> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> 25 players have as many post-up plays as LeBron so far. Ranking in FG%: 1. LeBron 65% 2. Landry 58% 3 Hibbert 55% 4. Bynum 55% 5. Boozer 55%


Wow.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Couper Moorhead did a nice write-up last year that LeBron, under the radar, was one of the better post players in the league. Yup, last year.

No question he looks way better there now, and the numbers reflect that.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



ßen said:


> The whistling face showed I was joking, sorry if you didn't get that.
> 
> However, Suarez has been in Europe/England long enough to know you can't go round calling black people negrito's, but yeah, this isn't the place for it.


Yeah, sorry I didn't get that. But you're right about Suarez. I just don't think he's as bad as everyone's made him out to be because of the racism allegations. 

Back on topic: I am particularly happy that LeBron's part owner of Liverpool. He's probably the Heatle that I haven't "gotten to know" as much as a fan should, and it really helps that he's helping my favorite football team with his profile.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

News from today's practice..


> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Spo says no timetable on Wade ankle. He is working downstairs today.
> 
> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Chris Bosh on Dwyane Wade: "He needs to chill out and get better. ... We'll hold it down."
> 
> WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
> Mike Miller going through intense 3-on-3 scrimmage w/Heat reserves. Today and tomorrow's work should finally clear way for return this week.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If Wade is out for a week or two, we need to get Mike Miller going. I'm all for giving him an extended look at that starting 2 spot to get him off to a good start. He just needs some confidence.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I say we start James Jones at the 2 for now and basically go to the Miami Cavaliers strategy; strong defense at one end and let LeBron go 1-on-5 at the other end and pound people.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

JJ starting at the 2 is what we did when Wade was out so no doubt we see that again.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL @ Bosh's comment. The reporters should stop interviewing him. His words seem so empty now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Talk about a horrible week for Micky Arison. His teams loses 3 straight, his star player goes down, and that cruise ship that capsized in Italy was a company owned by Micky's Carnival cruise line

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012...20120116?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&rpc=71


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn, that has got to hurt especially after that $1.6 billion he lost last year.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Any particular reason why Joel's blocks have fallen off the face of the earth this year?

He has averaged 1.3 per game for his career, currently sitting at 0.7 per game. He is grabbing a career high 4.2 rebounds per game though.

It does feel almost inevitable that Curry will usurp that starting C gig and shift Joel back to the bench.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I heard someone say he was blocking his usual shots all over the place, and I was like, wait...has he?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I bet it was Eric or Tony...sigh...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I don't mind seeing him improve and this is just a sign of a learning curve for him not to bite on every shots.

I expect his blocks to go back up. I hope that the rebounds too though...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> It does feel almost inevitable that Curry will usurp that starting C gig and shift Joel back to the bench.


I said before these losses that would probably happen.

And I predict we sink like a brick when it happens.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yep, Curry's not good.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> I bet it was Eric or Tony...sigh...


Pretty sure it was a journalist...Ira or Tim Reynolds.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> *Back in Black Player Introduction Sequence*
> 
> The team will debut a new player introduction video amid the backdrop of AC/DC's monster 1980's hit "Back In Black" and will feature a local duo, Sons of MyStro, adding live violins to the track. Sons of MyStro, brothers Malcolm and Umoja McNeish, ages 19 and 17, use their classical violin training and talents to play contemporary music. Sons of MyStro will perform live during the introduction sequence. The Back In Black video will air before each of the Back in Black games.


*Looks *like we're getting closer to the orchestra pit idea!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That sounds super epic!

Also, would like to give props to a fairly unheralded player around these parts. We all said that if Mario could get back to being a better version of his rookie self we'd all be happy.

Well, Rio's averages to date:

11.9 ppg
2.9 rpg
4.3 apg
1.8 spg
29.0 mpg

.546% fg
.434% 3fg
.778% ft

Only number I want him to reduce are his turnovers, currently at 2.6 per game. Other than that - very happy with how he (and Cole) has started this season.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Agreed. Bad Rio still rears its ugly head with the TO's, but that's (theoretically) easy to fix. A lot of players/teams are out of sorts right now, anyway.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh dont get me wrong, the Rio brain fades are frustrating - but its been years since he has played this well. His shot looks good and he is playing much more under control. Has added a nice floater and change of pace dribble move too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Notes from Wednesday practice..


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Spoelstra says Miller made it through first game OK. Wade still "day to day." Again, expect that day to a few days away.
> 
> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Spoelstra said "possibly" when asked if Eddy Curry plays tomorrow. If not tomorrow, "it's soon."
> 
> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Spoelstra said Mike Miller came out of Tuesday without incident.
> 
> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Also back at practice: @BigPitt45 .... Over the flu.





> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> Video: Eddy Curry stayed an hour after practice today running pick-and-roll drills







Good to hear Pitt was back at practice. Gonna need all the size possible against the Lakers. Probably why Spo isnt ruling Curry out.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

As you said, we need as much size as possible. Hopefully Kobe wants to chuck and doesn't feed Bynum, otherwise we're going to find it really tough.


----------



## myst

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wade's 30th birthday party

http://thehoopdoctors.com/online2/2012/01/video-dwyane-wades-30th-birthday-bash/


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Looking forward to seeing how Curry does. Will take him some time to get in the flow i'd imagine. He hasnt played in like....3-4 years...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The Lakers game should be a good pace for him. 

Just hoping that the ovation the fans give him is not a standing one. TNT and Twitter will kill Miami.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Meh - they already crap on Heat fans anyway, a little more won't hurt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

This schedule is weird. Its very condensed, yet I think we've only played against 1 team where we were off the night before and they were on the 2nd night of a back to back (New Jersey)

And it seems like, at least up to this point, that the Florida swing for teams has started off in Miami, then off to Orlando the next night.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Was thinking that tonight. Remember my "loosening" theory from a couple seasons ago? Didnt work for ORL tonight...SAS won in OT.

WC: very true. **** 'em.

BTW, Meshuggah is awesome, but have you listened to Mastadon? Their latest couple albums are a little harder to get into if you're breaking into them, but _Leviathan _(third to last album) is one of my all-time favorite albums, particularly on the heavier side of things. Their drummer is borderline Danny Carey-esque.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I have tried to get into them a few times, without much success. I actually liked Crack the Skye more than the others i've heard. I'll give Leviathan another go .


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah they are pretty eccentric, took a big step in that and a psychedelic direction with Crack, though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










Dwyane Rose. Whoa.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, i've seen that before. Creepy as hell.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

What the hell :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat will debut the white Floridians jersey on Saturday vs the Sixers.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The jersey with the orange/white headband....so sick, love it


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Patrick Beverly Named Eurocup Last 16, Game 1 MVP

Jan 19, 2012 10:23 AM EST
Patrick Beverly received Eurocup Last 16, Game 1 MVP honors. Beverley set season highs with 25 points and a performance index ranting of 27 to lead Spartak to a 57-65 road win at Buducnost Voli. 

Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...amed_Eurocup_Last_16_Game_1_MVP#ixzz1jwb7sntL

I think I know someone who will be excited about this :laugh:

Any news on Varnado?


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Couple of cool stats:



> #*HEATgame* Notes: @*KingJames* and @*ChrisBosh* each scored 30+pts on 1/17. It is 16th time in team history a duo scored 30+ in the same game.





> #*HEATgame* Notes: @*M33M* tied a @*MiamiHEAT* franchise record by making all 6 of his three-point field goals in the 2nd half.





> #*HEATgame* Notes: The @*MiamiHEAT* bench has improved their points per game (27.8 from 21.9) & rebounds per game (17.0 from 14.2) from last yr.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sorry but those Floridian jerseys are too gangsta.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I like the shooting shirts, they have that hipster/old man sweater vibe to them.










Best pic:










Close 2nd:










Though not quite double-popped collar status.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Those shooting shirts are pretty awesome. Where are you finding all these pics?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Here:

http://www.hothothoops.com/2012-art...allery-of-heat-roster-in-floridians-gear.html


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










Fantastic.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

W2B got it...same site has the black pics.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I don't know if you guys remember but I wanted to use our 2nd rounder on Chandler Parsons. He has been starting for Houston lately and he's averaging 8 pts and 6 boards on the season. Has been in the top 10 on Sportscenter a few times. Looks like a solid player.

Not to say I'm not happy with Cole.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I remember, and also remember liking him during the season. Very Riley-esque with his height/ballhandling. Oh well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Random observation I just stumbled upon while trying to verify Marc Spears calling Curry 6-10 in his article: Went on draftexpress to look at the measurement history (Curry measured 6-10.5 BAREFOOT, making him a legit 7-feet, BTW), and accidentally went to 2002 first, where I noticed UD's numbers. His wingspan is only a quarter-inch longer than Wade's. Says a lot about both players. Dwyane is a block machine, and UD is well below-average in that regard. Dwyane is a freak. Very impressive UD was able to lock up Dirk the way he did in '06 with those T-Rex arms.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He got nothing on JJ Barea for T-Rex arms though


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



ßen said:


> Fantastic.


:worthy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Dwyane Wade is on Heat practice court right now shooting FTs with LeBron. Draw no conclusions. But he does appear to be taped.





> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> Dwyane Wade and LeBron James shooting free throws after practice. Wade has typically sat out. pic.twitter.com/OWIMAIWH













> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Spo says Wade remains day to day. Also says I could not do conditioning Dwyane did before practice. I agree on both counts.





> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Dwyane Wade (ankle) was back on the court at practice today, listed as questionable for 76ers on Saturday. In other words, the usual.














> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> LeBron: Dwyane "doesn't have to rush to come back. He knows his jersey is waiting for him."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> *Mike Miller is fine (black eye, Spo says*). Eddy Curry says he felt great today. Spo raved about Sixers, deservedly. On to tomorrow.


And the bruising begins :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Interesting on Wade. Hope he gets back soon. If he misses tmrw, that's already as many games as he missed all of last season. And considering he'll sit out the last game of the year, consider him as already missing more than his 6 from last year.

NBATV is replaying the GSW game, to remind America how much the Heat suck. That said, we look amazing pre-collapse, so sad we gave this one away. Great steals/fastbreaks up to this point (7 mins left in 3rd). If I recall, this is right around when someone here (I believe BlackNRed) called the game a Heat win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, still cant believe we lost that game. We probably win a couple of those games if Mike Miller had been cleared to play after the San Francisco practice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> DwyaneWade Dwyane Wade
> It was projected to be a cold day outside but #WithoutWade the weather is quite amazing. L2MS
> 
> DwyaneWade Dwyane Wade
> @espn #WithoutWade segment everyday is quite funny. Shows there's new material needed
> 
> DwyaneWade Dwyane Wade
> I was watching my son shoot and he missed every shot but once I left #WithoutWade he didn't miss. That's what I was told. L2MS
> 
> DwyaneWade Dwyane Wade
> Sorry tebowRT @idelgado23: #WithoutWade Tim Tebow won games. With @DwyaneWade rooting for him, he lost to the Patriots.


:laugh: at the last one. He seems to be getting irritated by that idiotic talk of late.

Just hope he doesnt rush back to prove people wrong. Need him 150% over every injury before returning.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I got a kick out of that. Hopefully when he comes back he approaches it more like the way he played for Team USA, instead of trying to hijack the offense and prove how awesome he still is.

Gaby U got in on the fun:



> itsgabrielleu Gabrielle Union
> There'd be some blue flavored gatorade left in the fridge #withoutwade...seriously...does he not think the rest of us like the blue kind?
> 
> itsgabrielleu Gabrielle Union
> #withoutwade there would be no flushing of NON-FLUSHABLE babywipes!!!
> 
> itsgabrielleu Gabrielle Union
> #withoutwade all the tubes of toothpaste would have their tops screwed back on & squeezed properly from the bottom...


She's pretty funny.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Honestly, does anyone seriously think we'd be better without DWade?

Need their heads screwed on properly. DWade is an all-time great.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just noticed, looking at that picture up there, Bosh truly has Dinosaur posture.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn, NY and Boston continue to struggle. Knicks losing to the Bucks at home to give them their 1st road win, and the Celtics losing at home to the Suns.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I hope the Knicks do not win another game so you guys can Fear the Brow for the next decade.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh...Anthony Davis. Took me a second. Is this really what your season has dissolved to? Anythony Davis isnt saving that offense. And what do you do with Stoudemire?

And the Knicks loss is way worse than Boston's, who was without Rondo AND Keyon "I don't miss from 3" Dooling.

Also want to add, of course LA got blown out in Orlando. How silly was Mike Brown basically forfeiting that game to clean up the score of the game in Miami and "see if my guys will fight?" Dude, just silly. He's not long for that job. That hiring always made me scratch my head.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He's a scapegoat.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Oh...Anthony Davis. Took me a second. Is this really what your season has dissolved to? Anythony Davis isnt saving that offense. And what do you do with Stoudemire?


Yeah the Melo & Amare experiment is not going to work hopefully after a long losing streak this team gets blown up for draft picks and the Knicks can do a proper rebuild through the draft.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Why wont it work? New York was so excited about it. People on ESPN were calling it a better Big 2 than Miami's.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Why wont it work? New York was so excited about it. People on ESPN were calling it a better Big 2 than Miami's.


No one other then Skip Bayless said that and he his just a character for TV ratings.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

We have a lot of Knicks fans calling into local Miami radio saying things along those lines. If anyone listens to 790, you know "Dre." Haven't been listening the last couple weeks so I haven't heard him lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dre loves him some "Shump". Only listen to sports talk radio when Howard Stern is off, but the last time I listened live to Sedano, that's all he was talking about.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Shump is my favorite Knick right now has a bright future if he can work on his shot and finishing around the rim.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Dre loves him some "Shump". Only listen to sports talk radio when Howard Stern is off, but the last time I listened live to Sedano, that's all he was talking about.


Aw, man. I grew up with my dad playing Howard in the car on the way to kindergarten and on, saw Private Parts when I was 9, and become a nightly addict of the E! show before it went away. Havent listened to him since, especially after the Big 106 show went away. Is there a way to listen to him now without Sirius?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dont know if its allowed to be posted here or not so I just pm'd it to you.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Noice. 'Preciated.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Loving our bench this year. Such a good feeling knowing you have guys like Battier, Miller, UD and Cole ready to go should somebody be struggling. Gives Spo a ton of options and looks.

If Curry can get in rhythm, he'll be a good asset to the 2nd unit too. Particularly in those Lebron led ones when Bosh and Wade are sitting.

Looking forward to seeing DWade back in action soon too. He has struggled so far this year, so it'd be nice if we can get him back on track with a few big games.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I was thinking the same thing earlier. With Curry (hopefully playing well), and Wade back in the fold, I dont know if there's a more versatile team in the league.

When people talk about Miller they mention his shooting and rebounding, but seldom mention his ballhandling, and ability to breakdown the D and make passes or get to the hole. He's very capable of that.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Remember when Amare was going Heat Hunting this year..bnhahahaha


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I have a feeling they'll play well against us. They'll be hyped and Carmelo will have a big game.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I expect Curry to drop 20.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing earlier. *With Curry (hopefully playing well)*, and Wade back in the fold, I dont know if there's a more versatile team in the league.
> 
> When people talk about Miller they mention his shooting and rebounding, but seldom mention his ballhandling, and ability to breakdown the D and make passes or get to the hole. He's very capable of that.


:banghead:


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Last night's loss dropped us from #2 to #6 in the conference! Meaningless, but interesting how tight 2-6 is right now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Meh, I cant pay attention to standings this early.

Last year we went from 9-8 to 22-8.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Apparently we moved up to get Cole because Riley found out SA was going to take him. He would've made a great understudy to Parker, glad we made the move, of course. Also says a lot about Norris that San Antonio was deadset on him. Check Ethan Skolnick's column for the article.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Apparently we moved up to get Cole because Riley found out SA was going to take him. He would've made a great understudy to Parker, glad we made the move, of course. Also says a lot about Norris that San Antonio was deadset on him. Check Ethan Skolnick's column for the article.


Yup, read that the Spurs were looking really hard at Cole on a spurs forum.

I said it during the Spurs game. Cole needs to watch a ton of footage on Parker to see how best to utilize his speed like Parker does.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, Parker is the perfect vet for Cole to study.

If the Spurs wanted him, he must've been good


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cole had plenty in his favor. He had scored well in the Heat's complex statistical analysis - the team compared everything he did at Cleveland State with 25 other point guards. *He was determined to have "Heat DNA," an assessment of character factors the franchise deems essential.*

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/sports/heat/so-far-same-good-story-dedicated-rookie-norris-2120705.html

Alright Smithi, the gig is up. Time to out yourself as a Heat scout :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Was just thinking what our ideal lineup rotations should be.

PG - Chalmers (30) / Cole (10) / James (8)
SG - Wade (36) / Miller (12)
SF - James (24) / Battier (18) / Miller (6)
PF - Bosh (24) / Haslem (20) / James (4)
C - Anthony (21) / Bosh (12) / Haslem (2) / Curry (13)

Minutes per game

James - 37
Wade - 36
Bosh - 36
Chalmers - 30
Haslem - 22
Anthony - 21
Battier - 18
Miller - 18
Curry - 13
Cole - 10

Might be a bit harsh on Cole, but i'd be relatively happy with that.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yup, read that the Spurs were looking really hard at Cole on a spurs forum.
> 
> I said it during the Spurs game. Cole needs to watch a ton of footage on Parker to see how best to utilize his speed like Parker does.


Exactly, you're the one who really brought that to my eye in the Spurs game thread. Not only his speed, but they have similar shooting ability. Solid from mid-range (particularly off-the-bounce), streaky, at best, from 3. I remember hearing Tony's J was broken when he first came in, and someone taught him to shoot it like he shoots his floaters, in terms of hand placement; to which point he developed his money mid-range J. By that logic, I'd say Norris had a better J coming in, though I believe Tony was much younger. Norris is very capable of getting mid-range looks for his J (and shot better off-the-dribble in college than spotting up), but seems to have trouble knowing when best to look for it.

The game is definitely coming a little too fast for Norris right now. One of the things I liked about his scouting report from college was that scouts raved about his court vision and ability to see the whole floor while going full speed full court and half court. Ira pointed out he's not exactly doing that at the moment.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wouldn't make much of this, but Windhorst is apparently really spreading around this idea that LeBron wants to eventually return to Cleveland, and now this ridiculous article:

*
Cleveland return in LeBron's future?*

_Sam Amico
_


> Playing against the Cavaliers will always be special for Miami’s LeBron James, even if he ever tried to deny it. So far, he hasn’t done that — and that alone should really tell you something.
> 
> James just has too much history with his hometown franchise to treat Miami vs. Cleveland as just another game. That includes everything from his upbringing in nearby Akron to the Cavaliers selecting him with the No. 1 overall pick in 2003. You know the rest.It was all sunshine and roses for both James and Cavs fans and now James is said to feel largely unwelcome in Cleveland — and disappointed because of it. Those close to him say its affected him greatly on occasion. Even boos in other cities bugged him last year, and still do.
> 
> Now, there is talk that James is less-than-thrilled with certain aspects of the Heat organization. Sources in Miami say that while James still thoroughly enjoys playing alongside fellow stars Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh, he doesn’t particularly care for the heavy-handed and disciplined style of team president Pat Riley.
> 
> James can opt out of his contract at the end of the 2013-14 season, and speculation is he will strongly consider it if Riley remains in his current role. And the team James would be eyeballing most in free agency, say those close to the situation, would be the Cavs.
> 
> Of course, James has never indicated as much, and if he does feel that way, he is wise enough to not say a word. Anyone who saw the secretive manner in which he kept the Cavs guessing already knows that.
> 
> But if these sneaking suspicions are true, if James really does hope to make another free agent splash and return to Cleveland someday, he would have a lot of things to consider. First and foremost, of course, would be whether or not fans would be willing to welcome him back after so much time away.
> 
> For one, we’re only a few weeks into Kyrie Irving’s pro career, and it’s pretty clear the Cavs are likely to someday be his team, if they aren't already.
> 
> The Cavs also learned from some of the mistakes they made with James, and really admire their current batch of high-character guys. They plan to fill the roster with more within the next year or two, and in the words of one front-office official, “build things the right way.” That way, the official noted, you have “a culture in place like in San Antonio or Oklahoma City,” where the team doesn’t need a superstar considered worthy of hosting "Saturday Night Live" to be successful.
> 
> So even if James may not truly be done with the Cavs, it is clear Cavs fans are done with him — at least for now, anyway. And it would be hard to let go of the grudge they hold, because it is massive.
> 
> As for today, James will have to hang his hat on playing against the franchise he spurned, chasing the title with the Heat he promised would be a result of it, and accepting that he left his days as everyone’s favorite superstar behind him in Cleveland.
> 
> Then, it seems, the guessing about LeBron James will likely start all over again.


What does Riley's discipline style have to do with LeBron? He's in perfect shape, doesn't act up, and is said to ultimately appreciate the fact that they don't enable him like the Cavs did. Sounds like foolish people trying to stir up drama. This won't be the last we hear of this though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That article is absolutely retarded in every sense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He doesnt like the heavy-handed Riley, yet would go back to Cleveland to play under their crazy owner who spent over a year bashing him left and right? :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Going from Miami to Cleveland is like going from a mansion to a trailer. In other words, we'll be hanging his jersey in AAA, get over it Cleveland.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, even though LeBron said he could return in GQ shortly after the Decision, I dont see how he could play for Comic Sans Gilbert.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Alright Smithi, the gig is up. Time to out yourself as a Heat scout :laugh:


I won't lie.

I used to share an apartment with Spo when he was the video guy. I delivered Rothstein his early morning coffee and bagel for six or seven years. Every once in a while went clubbing with Shandon Anderson and Yakhouba Diawara. Showed Chris Quinn how to pimp. I am drinking buddies with Chad Kammerer. I _was_ a Heat scout.

Then they signed Eddy Curry. I resigned out of philosophical differences.

The Milwaukee Bucks and Spurs offered me a position as an honorary fan/scout, but I've gotten a tattoo and have been experimenting with this thing they call "chronic". Oddly the Phoenix Suns and Denver Nuggets have both offered me scout positions now.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hahahahahahahahahahahaaa!!!!!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*LeBron James might go back to Cleveland in 2014 because … oh, shut up*



> We hesitate even giving rumor-mongering like this a bigger forum, considering that this is clearly what the author was after all along, but it's a Wednesday and it's January and no player from Tuesday night's NBA action checked into a game wearing his shorts on backwards. So we're going to pass along the "report," from FOX Sports' Sam Amico, that LeBron James might consider re-joining the Cleveland Cavaliers someday.
> 
> Not as his career winds down, mind you. And not assuming nemesis and Cleveland owner Dan Gilbert sells the Cavaliers, or the young team puts together two or three more studs via the draft and free agency and starts spitting out 60 wins again. No, Amico is quoting unnamed sources and telling you that James (frustrated at the Pat Riley-ness of the Miami Heat) would consider going to Cleveland at age 29 when his contract runs out with the Heat. Because these sources know exactly what James will be considering some 30 months from now.
> 
> It's a delightful read. Here's a quote:
> 
> "Now, there is talk that James is less-than-thrilled with certain aspects of the Heat organization. Sources in Miami say that while James still thoroughly enjoys playing alongside fellow stars Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh, he doesn't particularly care for the heavy-handed and disciplined style of team president Pat Riley.
> 
> James can opt out of his contract at the end of the 2013-14 season, and speculation is he will strongly consider it if Riley remains in his current role. And the team James would be eyeballing most in free agency, say those close to the situation, would be the Cavs."
> 
> Who, exactly, is "close to the situation" here? Some former LeBron hanger-on, desperate to pretend he's peddling truth off the record? Some Cavalier employee who probably thinks he knows what's in James' head without actually talking to the guy? The same sort of people who were probably wrong in thinking he'd follow the money and sustain his pampered turn in Cleveland and re-sign with the Cavs back in 2010?
> 
> Cue the brick wall, give me a purple blazer and Seinfeld affectation -- who are these people?
> 
> There's no question that James does not like being held accountable for the same things that lesser humans have to be chided about. And there's no question that James wants nothing to do with the Riley-style practices Riles protégé Erik Spoelstra would love to put his team through when they're not traveling three or four days out of the week or playing at home that night. No player, down to Magic Johnson or the most strident of Riley's Knicks or Heat go-getters, enjoyed or even welcomed a Pat Riley-styled practice. James still has a lot of growing up to do in order to chase Michael Jordan down, but he's not rare in this regard.
> 
> But "those close to the situation?" Talking about James eyeballing anything in 2014 here in the first month of 2012, much less thinking about the Cavaliers? This isn't to take shots at Cleveland. The team is playing fine basketball, doing what it can to win while rebuilding, and they took in a well-deserved bit of luck with the Baron Davis deal -- mixing an unanticipated amnesty clause and some lottery ball chance into cap relief and an absolute stunner of a top pick in the fantastic Kyrie Irving.
> 
> No, this is to rip on these clearly Cleveland-area sources and the writer for writing about this as if anyone (including James) has any idea what the landscape and eventual destinations will look like in 2014. That's not even taking into account the perks that come with plying your trade as a millionaire in the city of Miami, championships or not. The fact that it would be Cleveland up for consideration, considering the enmity that remains in that city and within the organization, doesn't even add to what is already a column at its saturation point and soaked in wrong. Name any team -- LeBron might give up and jump at the drop of a hat in 2014 … but it's two-thousand freaking twelve!
> 
> And, again, this isn't musing as to whether or not James would want to end his career with Cleveland, as Pardon the Interruption's Michael Wilbon brought up last week. That's not nearly as far-fetched. This is Amico quoting what are obviously Cleveland-area sources "close to the situation" and telling you that LeBron James -- in his prime at age 29 -- "would be eyeballing" the Cavs most of all as a free agent in 2014 because Pat Riley is a big meanie.
> 
> You don't want to say "never" with any player, especially while anticipating the end of their particular run as an active athlete. Nostalgia can run rampant, and players can make strange choices when some hopeful GM suggests a charming bow to top off an exemplary career. Scottie Pippen retired as a Chicago Bull. Shaquille O'Neal, most closely identified as a Laker, finished off his career as a Boston Celtic. Tracy McGrady is playing out the string down in Georgia because, like someone settling into their southern retirement fantasy, it suits him. Great for all of them. Seriously.
> 
> So you don't want to slough off James, someday, moving back to the team that plays closest to his hometown in Akron. Owners -- or, at the very least, ownership stylings -- can change. A 38-year old LeBron will still be better than most 30-year olds in 2023, to say nothing of the storyline and eventual ticket sales and ratings attached. Assuming we still have TVs in 2023.
> 
> That's guesswork surrounding the end of a career, though. Not strange musings from an Ohio-based scribe whose stock in trade has always come in peddling rumors in the 2000-internet style.
> 
> The Miami Heat have 49 games left to play in this season. The team has yet to figure out if they can overcome a thin bench and inconsistent play from the point guard and center position. Dwyane Wade and LeBron James still have yet to mesh on the court. The group still has to figure out if it can win four rounds of playoff basketball, as it nearly did last year, with James and Wade taking turns instead of working off of each other naturally. There are so, so many storylines to gab about with this team.
> 
> This, and I don't care if you're working out of Ohio and writing straight to your core readership, is not one of them.
> 
> 2014. "Those close to the situation." Pat Riley's super-tough windsprints in a season that goes a month between practices featuring a team that Pat Riley doesn't actually coach. Dan Gilbert handing LeBron James a pen.
> 
> [Expletive deleted.] Gees


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cuban cheaped out on the rings. Didnt make them entirely out of diamonds.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










Save this for your next avatar, Smithian.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Anybody have Bosh avg for the past 5 games? He's been ballin


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

26 pts 6.8 rebs 2.6 asts


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

thx, I thought he had better numbers that that...


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Knicks4life said:


> 26 pts 6.8 rebs 2.6 asts


lol our tallest starter averages 6.8 rebs last 5 games yikes


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Tonight was the first time in franchise history we won a regular season game with 26 or less rebounds. No team has won since 07-08 with less than 26. We can't keep doing this. Our rebounding sucks. We don't have a true dominant rebounder, not UD (2 in 20 minutes tonight, same numbers as Cole), not LeBron. Curry clearly wont rebound well. Maybe it'll improve slightly with Dwyane back, but to rely on him to help it out is pathetic. UD for Reggie Evans!

Seriously though, UD's line tonight: 0-3 fg. 2 rbs. 0ast/3to. 3 fouls. blocked 3 times. 0 pts.

So by my math, all 3 of his FG attempts were blocked.

Can't stop playing him, and you know Spo wont, so he really needs to figure it out and turn this around. Even at his best, UD was never particularly adept at finishing under the rim amongst the trees, and he often had rebounds taken away by taller opponents, but he needs to get back to being able to finish on rolls to the hoop and hitting his J. Otherwise his pick-and-roll coverage and defensive rotations just aren't enough for him to be a valuable piece.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I know Spo won't stop playing him, and I don't want to just do this at the start of games, but if UD gets the chances he had last night, and keeps blowing them, I would rather Juwan get subbed in. He has savvy and experience that if he gets the ball down low, he'll be able to pull off a move that at least won't be blocked every time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

More Lebron at the 4 would be my choice. Havent seen much of that at all this season.

I hope we see a Wade/Miller/Battier/Lebron/Bosh lineup at some point. Probably wont this season though unless an injury happens to either Mario or Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*What happened to Udonis Haslem's shot?*


> Udonis Haslem is a warrior. That's how Heat coach Erik Spoelstra regularly refers to his power forward and it's plain to see why. As a generously-listed 6-foot-8, 235 pounder who routinely matches up against centers, he's often dwarfed by his opponent. Despite his stature, he ranks as one of the league's top rebounders, fighting and clawing to every potential board.
> 
> But he's also responsible for creating a lot of those potential rebounds. Haslem has supplied rebound opportunities by the bunches this season as he's been struggling mightily with his shot. He is shooting 40.4 percent from the field, which is easily the worst conversion rate of his career -- his next lowest percentage is 45.9 percent, during his rookie season eight years ago.
> 
> Thanks to Hoopdata.com, we can get a closer look at where his misfires are coming from. No, it's not pretty. Layups and dunks are classified as "at rim" shots and Haslem has actually been fine on these shots -- 61.4 percent which is right at league average. That's not the problem. The inaccuracy comes from shots outside the basket area.
> 
> Here are the gory details: Udonis Haslem is shooting 27.4 percent on shots away from the basket. If you look at just his shots taken from 3-to-15 feet from the basket, he's 3-for-19 (15.8 percent). That's about as bad as it gets. Overall, the 27.4 percent ranks as the eighth worst conversion rate among regulars with 50 shots inside the arc not at the rim.
> 
> It's still early, but the results are hard to ignore. You never want to rank 135th among 143 players in any statistic, much less one that is typically your strength. In Haslem's case, the jumper is one of his offensive gifts. He has been a headache for defenses over his entire career because he creeps into that pocket on the baseline and routinely drills a 15-footer. Here are his shooting percentages over the past six seasons from 3-to-23 feet: 41.9 percent, 41.0 percent, 43.5 percent, 43.8 percent, 48.5 percent and this season's 27.4 percent.
> 
> 
> What's the issue? Our own coach and scout David Thorpe might know.
> 
> Thorpe has actually worked with Haslem on his shot before. Thorpe runs the Pro Training Center in nearby Clearwater where NBA players come and go for training in the summer months, but Thorpe hasn't had any workouts with Haslem in recent years because the Heat forward has been nursing offseason injuries.
> 
> After watching some tape on Haslem, something caught Thorpe's eye right away: there's no follow-through on his shot anymore.
> 
> "Holding his follow-through and shooting with great balance are the two biggest keys we worked on when he first came to me years ago," Thorpe said. "But his follow-through is non-existent now. His balance is just OK, not great on every shot."


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> More Lebron at the 4 would be my choice. Havent seen much of that at all this season.
> 
> I hope we see a *Wade/Miller/Battier/Lebron/Bosh* lineup at some point. Probably wont this season though unless an injury happens to either Mario or Cole.


mg:

No true center? No PG?


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> mg:
> 
> No true center? No PG?


all 5 of those players can really Rebound...and Wade Miller and Lebron can pass very well too. great lineup, hope to see it against new york


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> mg:
> 
> No true center? No PG?


It obviously wont work against most teams :laugh:

But its more about seeing the 4 wing players playing together(Wade/Miller/Battier/Lebron) at some point when Wade gets back. It was talked about when Battier signed, but because of injuries we havent been able to use it.

With the emergence of Cole and strong play of Mario, its probably been pushed aside though as well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> More Lebron at the 4 would be my choice. Havent seen much of that at all this season.
> 
> I hope we see a Wade/Miller/Battier/Lebron/Bosh lineup at some point. Probably wont this season though unless an injury happens to either Mario or Cole.


We used it in crunch time last night, with Rio instead of Wade. I'd think we'd definitely see it when Wade's back.

Spo seems more inclined to force teams to matchup against us, as seen with the double-PG line-up that forced Gee to guard Rio.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Why not just play Joel?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I agree with Thorpe. UD looks like he's rushing his shot and not getting proper balance. The few he's hit have been when the team is already flowing and comfortably ahead, so its clear he's feeling pressure when he's missing. I havent noticed the follow through issue, but I recall Fiorentino constantly raving about Haslem's follow through and extension on his J over the years. I think he'll get it together, but its just tough to watch and surely must be tough to play him while he's so inept on just about every inch of the court.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> Why not just play Joel?


Good point!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> Why not just play Joel?


Instead of Haslem or in that line-up we were talking about? I'd rather see Joel out there. He's got a hook shot now!

And I'm probably alone on this one since very few paid attention during the XX season, but does anyone remember Joel flashing a surprisingly fairly consistent jumper when he was played at PF during his rookie season? There was at least a stretch where he hit it more often than not, showing a lot of potential in that area. Wish they kept exploring that, because he could even use it at C.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Since he cant get his 'rows back overnight (and I'd rather he not), I suggest UD get rid of the long socks that he suddenly started rocking when he came back from injury in the playoffs. The socks are killing his J, clearly.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Too much compression around his calves causing him not to be balanced 

I can see it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Must get itchy too once you start to sweat. You might be onto to something, Jace


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Gotta be it...

:thinking2: 

:wait: 

:whistling:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> And I'm probably alone on this one since very few paid attention during the XX season, but does anyone remember Joel flashing a surprisingly fairly consistent jumper when he was played at PF during his rookie season? *There was at least a stretch where he hit it more often than not, showing a lot of potential in that area.* Wish they kept exploring that, because he could even use it at C.




:jawdrop:

:drool:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*






Grit. Purity. Defensive disposition. Ice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He would be singing a Vanilla Ice song :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:rotf:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Przybilla update..


> * The Bucks have shown considerable interest in signing unrestricted free agent Joel Przybilla.
> Przybilla, a 7-1 center who finished last season with the Charlotte Bobcats, said before the season that he was receptive to signing with the Bucks.
> 
> Przybilla remains unsigned and his agent, Bill Duffy, said in a text message that his client probably wouldn't sign for a "few more weeks."
> 
> Several other teams are pursuing Przybilla and, according to some NBA officials, he may be leaning toward joining the Miami Heat.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.journaltimes.com/sports/...88e-11e1-b43d-0019bb2963f4.html#ixzz1khYXeeZ7


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Pryzbilla huh? interesting.

Noticed that Chris Kaman is also on the block with a $10M expiring deal. Not sure what we could give up for him, or what we would give up for him, but he'd be nice.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Anyone know how Kaman has been playing? The little I've witnessed or heard about has been shitty.

Pryz is intriguing if he still has anything.

UD jumper! Parade down Grand Ave!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Nasty dunk MANBEARPIG!!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Weird first quarter. Seemed like we played really well on offense, but only had 22. Defense was mostly shoddy, but it felt like we should've outscored them. Nice 6-0 run, though.

Can people drop the "James and Wade can't play together" thing now? They had some nice connections there.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wrong thread.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Chicago release Mike James. Pryzbilla maybe?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They now have 2 open roster spots. Weird. And James played well for them in Rose's absence. Sucks for him. Maybe we should waive Gladness and bring him in whenever we need a vet to calm things down.

Wouldnt Pryz prefer Miami? Chicago has Noah and Adam's Apple already. Also, we're supposedly interested in Kenyon Martin, which makes no sense to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

On February 10, contracts become guaranteed. We'll know then if they are planning on adding someone else if they decide to waive Harris or Gladness.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Another one linked to Chicago is Leon Powe.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Watching this Kings/Jazz game on NBATV, I decided to look up Tyreke Evans' measurements after I was reminded by the commentators of his 6-6 listing, which in term reminded me of Dwyane saying "he's definitely not 6-6" after facing him the first time. Well, he's taller than Dwyane, by a quarter-inch. Yup. They're basically the same height, and Tyreke is listed two inches taller. Hilarity. 

However, as freakishly long as Dwyane's wingspan is, Tyreke's is a half-inch longer than Dwyane's, giving him a net extra quarter-inch relative to height. I think Tyreke will eventually make the SG switch, too, as he hasn't been the best floor general so far. Can't help but wonder what OKC would've looked like with he and Westbrook in the starting backcourt (sexy on paper, at least), but with Harden really starting to show his stuff lately, and being a better shooter and more mature individual, I'm finally really believing they selected wisely.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Regarding Kaman: Forget his 12 million dollar contract, the reason we're not getting him rhymes with "Shavid Burn."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cole2LBJ GIF


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LeBron is just a ridiculous human being. That dunk yesterday didn't look real


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd love to know what that feels like...on LeBron's end, not Lucas.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Watching Beasley drop 34 off the bench today does bring a bit of a tear to the eye. Guy could be so good, just can't seem to stay healthy or stop himself from doing something stupid. So much talent.

Although watching him now, all I see is that diagram of Smithi's *jab step - pull up - drive = sprain ankle* hehe


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Watching Beasley drop 34 off the bench today does bring a bit of a tear to the eye. Guy could be so good, just can't seem to stay healthy or stop himself from doing something stupid. So much talent.
> 
> Although watching him now, all I see is that diagram of Smithi's *jab step - pull up - drive = sprain ankle* hehe


:lol:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Didnt watch any of it. Is that still the crux of his game?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah pretty much - but when it works for him, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Joel Pryzbilla will be deciding between the Heat and Bulls sometime this week. Would be a very nice addition if he's healthy and in shape. An all-Joel C rotation would be...something.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If he goes to the Bulls, then it's no massive loss, but I wouldn't mind him here at all. A 7 foot 1 dude who can rebound against their bigs would be useful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bulls have Noah, Boozer, Asik and Gibson. Seems like if it was up to playing time, he'd sign here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup, wondering what exactly the Bulls have to offer over here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I wonder why we havent heard any of the local beat writers following up on the Przybilla stuff.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Depends on how much Pryz has left. His knees are pretty wrecked, but he has good size.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bulls have open roster spots while we'd need to cut somebody to be able to sign him. Seeing as the deadline for contracts to become guaranteed is next week, I wonder if it was the Heat that gave him this deadline and is why he is now deciding this week? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

You can say bye bye to Mickell Gladness if thats the case.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Windhorst now reporting that the Heat have offers out to both Kenyon and Przybilla

*Heat eye Kenyon Martin, Joel Przybilla*


> MIAMI -- The Miami Heat, interested in any and all veteran big men who become available on the market, are in the race for two such players that could make their decisions by the end of the week.
> 
> The Heat have offered contracts to both Joel Przybilla and Kenyon Martin, their agents told ESPN.com. Przybilla is expected to make a choice between the Chicago Bulls and Heat, according to agent Bill Duffy. Martin is interested in several teams, with the Heat in the mix, according to agent Andy Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

And after I was wondering why no beat writers were talking about the Przybilla news, they all start 



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Word here tonight in Milwaukee is area resident Joel Przybilla is leaning toward signing with Heat, with choice down to Heat or Bulls.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If healthy, Pryz would all but kill Curry's chances, and send Pitt to the D-League. Not sure where Martin would fit, but we need rebounding in a bad way. I wonder if Riles would want both?


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Przybilla has had 3 knee surgeries in the last 2 years. He was set to retire and he's not even on a roster despite being 7 foot. Call me crazy but I don't think he can contribute anything.

Kenyon Martin got cut by a Chinese team.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

WOW!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Well, regarding China, Lawson was also terrible over there. Clearly guys didnt bring their best effort.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Well, regarding China, Lawson was also terrible over there. Clearly guys didnt bring their best effort.


But scouts who saw Kenyon all said he had no athleticism. He looked unathletic, against the competition over there. Couldn't rebound or put up any kind of numbers against that level of competition.

Honestly, he has been awful for a few years now but has gotten a pass for some reason.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I thought he was done a few years, and two microfractures ago. I've seen him be effective over the past couple of years to my surprise, but didn't watch him match last season and was surprised when people made a big deal out of his free agency.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Well, regarding China, Lawson was also terrible over there. Clearly guys didnt bring their best effort.


When did Lawson play in china? Or did he play in turkey or something and you meant "over there" as in overseas.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> When did Lawson play in china? Or did he play in turkey or something and you meant "over there" as in overseas.


You caught me. I wasnt sure and didnt feel like looking it up. Outside the US.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

How much money can Heat offer to Martin this season?

What is the chance to get Martin?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Veteran minimum and I doubt he signs here. I think he signs with the Clippers.

But Kenyon was cleared for immediate return to the NBA and will not have to sit out until his former Chinese team's season ends.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Huge surprise, Lebron and Wade named all star starters.










Nice to hear Barkley, Kenny and Webber giving props to Bosh as a guy who should be starting. Shaq, of course, still hating on Bosh.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^Who did he say should be starting ahead of Bosh? I bet he said Garnett.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bosh got shafted. Jerseys look nice though - I enjoy the simplistic look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> ^Who did he say should be starting ahead of Bosh? I bet he said Garnett.


Caught it late on the starters but he was defending Melo so I guess he would have kept it the same.

But then they all went over who should be the reserves and all but Shaq had Bosh on the reserves. But once the list went up he said that he changed his mind and that Bosh should be a reserve.

So he didnt have Bosh on his reserves list at 1st, but did have Amare :nonono:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh God, hope LeBron isn't watching TNT right now. He definitely is, though, and is probably crying. They're probably right, though. Either do whatever the hell Boozer did, or shave it.

And I'm glad I'm seeing lots of people on Twitter agree with me that Shaq is quite possibly the worst NBA analyst on television. Is he funny? Entertaining? Sometimes. Sometimes his shtick gets old. But he seems to have no idea what's going on in the league player-wise.

I'm not really feeling the jersey. The script under the numbers on the front isn't necessary, and I actually thought they're a little too busy. The gradient looks weird, also, coupled with the non-matching shorts. Picky, I know.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @NBA An #AllStar Thank You from @KingJames & @DwyaneWade of the @MiamiHEAT (via @NBAAllStar). twitvid.com/YY4J8


http://twitvid.com/YY4J8


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cool they do that every year.

Does anyone remember hearing anyone refer to LeBron as "the MVP" all of last year? Everyone's doing it with Rose, and I really dont remember hearing it with LeBron. I know its a stupid thing to harp on, but it seems like it was always "last year's MVP" if anything, and that's funny to me considering he had won the last two. Doesn't bother me, just think its a little strange. Is it because LeBron switched teams or Rose is the media darling and was somewhat of a surprise winner?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Crazy that 7 of 10 All-Star starters are from LA or Florida. Durant, Rose, and Melo are the odd-men out. Should be 8 out of 10.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They did refer to bron a lot as last year MVP or reigning MVP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> The Clippers and free-agent forward Kenyon Martin have agreed on a mini-midlevel deal that will be finalized as soon as Martin passes a physical, according to an NBA individual familiar with the negotiations.


Link

No surprise here.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm starting to dread that Clippers team. How sick would it be if we lost a championship to the LA Clippers? :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> I'm starting to dread that Clippers team. How sick would it be if we lost a championship to the LA Clippers? :laugh:


Im dreading Denver more, they have six players that average over 10ppg. and they just ran the Clips out of their own building.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Big Baby is doing a great job living up to his name. Thought he was done after the friend-punching/broken thumb incident. What a nutcase.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I pulled this from the A10 section of the forum. I know Jace will appreciate the old logo:










Makes me so happy to see LeBron embracing the true Heat logo.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I think I first saw him rocking Heat hats Summer of 2010, but figured it was just something to endear him to the new fans. He's kept it up, though (trip to Liverpool, interview with Rachel Nichols in Akron, etc.), and definitely cool to see him rock the Hardwood Classics one. I never once saw him wear a Cavaliers hat in Cleveland  . If anything, he was getting scrutinized for wearing Yankees hats at Indians games.

Is this from Milwaukee? He's wearing the same hat/glasses as he was at the Marquette game. Wonder what's up with his shoulder.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

And what's the A10 section?


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Atlantic 10 Conference. You really don't ever leave this board, huh?

I believe the pic is from Philly....at least according to the A-10 board.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Yeah I think I first saw him rocking Heat hats Summer of 2010, but figured it was just something to endear him to the new fans. He's kept it up, though (trip to Liverpool, interview with Rachel Nichols in Akron, etc.), and definitely cool to see him rock the Hardwood Classics one. I never once saw him wear a Cavaliers hat in Cleveland  . If anything, he was getting scrutinized for wearing Yankees hats at Indians games.
> 
> Is this from Milwaukee? He's wearing the same hat/glasses as he was at the Marquette game. Wonder what's up with his shoulder.


Practice in Philly.

I really wish we would change the logo a bit and I hope we make more uniform changes and make permanent some of the ones we implemented this year. It's really sad that we wore that generic Nike kit which several other teams all used (including the Lakers) except they change the colors and logos depending on the team. I didn't really like it when it was first invented with its fake little embroidered v neck collar but I was okay with a change for the sake of change. No uniform should be around for 10+ years even the early 90's ones which are the best we've had.



















See, same collar. Same location of the stripe on the side. Same generic jersey for a decade. Makes no sense to me.

Edit: other jersey was not an official. This one you can see the back of the collars between both jerseys is identical.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, that was from after their practice at Temple. Huge crowd was outside the team bus waiting for them.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Am I the only one who thought the old Lakers Heat jerseys looked just as similar as the current ones do.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Very similar except the side panels. Same number font obviously.

I guess LeBron suddenly needs glasses now. LOL.

Cant agree more on the uniform. I stopped watching basketball right before they happened (didnt know it was a Nike kit) and when I came back I noticed a bunch of other teams wearing almost exactly the same as what I thought was just a Heat look (obviously I'd see the jerseys around Miami.) Thought it was pretty lame that so many teams went with the same generic design, and always felt like the previous jerseys had a more timeless look (if you take out the drop shadows and a couple of other things.) Look at the Bulls, their jersey will always look cool and appropriate for the times. They'll never change it.

What uniform changes are you speaking of you'd like to see made permanent? The only ones I can think of over the last couple years was the moving of the logo to the left side of the shorts 09-10.

I think they should go back to a more updated version of the original unis, including a variation of the old logo. Take out the yellow and bring back the orange, too. We've gone longer than just about every team with only two sets of uniforms.

BTW, you should've posted the authentic Lakers jersey, Adam. The replica doesn't have the same back collar that you were speaking of.



King Joseus said:


> Atlantic 10 Conference. You really don't ever leave this board, huh?
> 
> I believe the pic is from Philly....at least according to the A-10 board.


Very rarely I check other boards, but I hardly follow college and actually searched around but couldn't find it.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, that was from after their practice at Temple. Huge crowd was outside the team bus waiting for them.


Yeah I saw a picture of them outside of the bus. Crazy. I can imagine any HS kids would be excited having LeBron and Wade and co. come to their school.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I never noticed that.

I think it comes from teams having the same equipment sponsor. They probably even keep the design for years after if they change sponsors. I hate that two teams would mirror each other. It's lazy.

I'm pretty sure the current one (which I've always hated) was originally designed by Nike. I think it came out when they first created their "dry fit" or whatever it's called. I remember them always harping about how advanced the technology is in these new jerseys and that they remove sweat faster.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

James Jones was going to bypass the 3-point-shootout championship defense to "spend more time with family." Because, he doesn't get to do that playing in his hometown or coming off an extended offseason...

However, through a DM from Ethan S. on Twitter he divulged (whilst telling me to keep between us  ), that money spoke in the matter. I wonder how much extra they get paid for that stuff.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The 3 point shootout used to be fun until they turned it into Kenny Smith's sandbox. He destroyed it.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Very rarely I check other boards, but I hardly follow college and actually searched around but couldn't find it.


Do you use the new posts feature at all? If not, then yeah, definitely wouldn't see it. Otherwise, though, they're one of the most active boards on here and I'd have guessed you'd have seen 'em.

No big deal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Another big surprise. Lebron named Eastern Conference Player of the Month.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



King Joseus said:


> Do you use the new posts feature at all? If not, then yeah, definitely wouldn't see it. Otherwise, though, they're one of the most active boards on here and I'd have guessed you'd have seen 'em.
> 
> No big deal.


I do whenever I end up on the main page, but usually when I begin to type in the URL I go straight to this board.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Very interesting:

*Intense meeting helps Heat rout Sixers*



> PHILADELPHIA -- The trainers, security and other support staffers were kicked out and doors slammed shut. For well over an hour the Miami Heat player and coaches met Thursday afternoon at the Philadephia 76ers practice facility. And, apparently, had it out with each other.
> 
> It was one of those meetings that happen periodically throughout any season in any sport. This one, though, apparently had some edge. There were some strong words used and some players singled out. Some star players, it sounds like.
> 
> The night before in Milwaukee the Heat had embarrassingly blown an 18-point lead in what turned out to be a chemistry-shaking loss. What looked like a healthy dose of swagger contributed to them becoming lethargic. Then, what looked like some borderline selfish -- or call it hero ball if that’s more politically correct -- offensive play from LeBron James and Dwyane Wade. Plus some lazy defensive play from everyone else down the stretch that killed any chance of surviving it.
> 
> The Heat had rolled into Philly at 16-6, a good record with a handful of nice victories already. But it had them in a pack of five teams at the top of the Eastern Conference, not where they thought they should be.
> 
> Sensing there were some issues -- there was some grumbling the previous night and it perhaps was growing worse -- Erik Spoelstra cleared the room and it was put-it-on-the-table time.
> 
> When it was over there weren’t tears or hugs, in fact the team had a businesslike and rather emotionless practice. Then everyone went to their separate corners to caucus. It wasn’t immediately clear if the exercise was going to have positive results on negative.
> 
> The answer revealed itself Friday night as the Heat played a strong team-oriented game and slammed the 76ers, 99-79. It was the end of a seven-game homestand for Philly and they’d been hot, winning five of those games including a trouncing of the Chicago Bulls Wednesday night. Overall, they’d been 12-2 at home.
> 
> But the Heat handed them their worst loss of the season as six different players scored 11 points or more. They had good focus throughout the game, turning it over just nine times, the fewest of the season. They got stronger as the game went along. Basically, they looked like a title-contending team.
> 
> Wade had 26 points and took only eight shots in the second half. James took just 16 for the game and was masterful playing point guard in the fourth quarter, racking up six assists. The Heat went to the strongest playoff lineup from a year ago with James, Wade and Chris Bosh plus Mike Miller and Udonis Haslem.
> 
> That group had barely played together this season but shut down the Sixers, holding them to 37 percent shooting, while going on a 15-0 run to close the door in the fourth.
> 
> How did this intense meeting lead to this? What was it all about? Let the players and Spoelstra tell it in their own words as they did afterward in the locker room.
> 
> Spoelstra: “Not all of all of our moments on this ride are going to be good. Yesterday was certainly a tough day. But everybody was pure about it. Everybody’s intention was to find a way to get better and correct some of the things that ailed us against Milwaukee. It was a long day and we improved. It was a very good team win against a team that was playing very well. We were there about two and a half or three hours. We had to speak the truth. We had to correct some things that we did wrong. Everybody was pure about it. It was a very important team win.”
> 
> James: “It was a little bit of everything. It was no holds barred, honestly. There were no tongues being held. If we are going to hold ourselves to a championship standard then we have to go out there and play like it. No one can take things personal if someone says something to him. You have to take constructive criticism. We have to go out there and play at the highest level we are capable of.”
> 
> Wade: “It was a very important day. Every team, especially good teams, you have to sit and reflect and see what you can do better. It was a wake up day for us. We came in and did what we talked about. The biggest thing was the lines of communication opening between players and coaches. It should be that way but sometimes you get lost and there’s a separation.”
> 
> “We opened up the lines of communication yesterday, which became greater today especially down in the stretch. We were able to communicate with coaches and they were able to communicate with us on what we feel comfortable with and what we wanted and what lineup we wanted in there as well. That is the kind of team we should be. Not saying we’re always going to play that way, not saying we’re always going to make the right decisions. But we should always been in control of our own destiny.”
> 
> Bosh: “It was extremely important. Just to get some feelings out there and talk about what was going on. We talked about the elephant in the room, which is we’re not giving the effort we’re capable of. We want to win a championship and in order to do that we have to take small steps in the regular season. We have to get better and we have to keep it up.”
> 
> “We took some huge strides today but that’s over now. We have to really keep it up. We showed what we can do when we really put our minds together. It was not about our record, it was about the way we were playing and the way we were giving up some leads. We should’ve been getting separation. But that is over now. We have to work on getting better and that is what the last two days have been about.”
> 
> Shane Battier: “The player meetings, they can go one of two ways. You can say things in those meetings that can be destructive or constructive. I thought it was good to just allow people to vent a little bit. In this game, communication is the most important thing. I don’t care how talented you are. If you don’t have that trust and can’t communicate that talent is going to go to waste. It was indicative of our season. If we communicate and we’re more together, we’re a really good team. We seem to struggle when we become individual.”
> 
> “If you polled the guys, they wouldn’t say we were playing at the highest level and that has been disappointing. We need to have these sort of efforts two or three times in a row.”


Sounds like the potential rift was between the players and the coaching staff, not amongst players, like the article seems to intimate early on.

I, for one, am very happy they nipped it in the bud early on, instead of waiting for a losing streak or a few losses over the course of too few games. I mean, the team could've easily brushed it off as one of two losses in 3 weeks, but instead looked at the issues and took it seriously. Great to hear, and even though there's still some things I saw I didn't love, there was definitely improvement, obviously particularly in the fourth.

I wonder what the lineups were the players said they wanted, and if that caused any awkwardness when they said "keep 'Rio on the bench late."


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










Dwyane's got the icy leg thing too...haha. I wonder if its a Heat thing. There's a "3" and Heat logo on either side.

LOL, after Beasley, I can't help but look in the background to see if there's anything...suspicious. Looks clear.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

After the Sixers game:


> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Spo just may have dropped the first "*pure*" in a postgame this season


Before the Raptor game:


> It was Raptors C Jamaal Magloire’s first time visiting Miami as an opponent since March 2008. The Toronto native had spent the past three seasons with the Heat and remains close to several former teammates. “He was about as *pure* as anybody we have ever had as a role player,” Spoelstra said.


Today at practice.. 1:12 in:






Spo in *pure* mid season form :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, Big Cat was with us for 3 seasons!?!? I can't believe he was with us that long...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Purity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> SuryaHeatNBA Surya Fernandez
> The rookies vs sophomores game will now be mixed together from a pool of players that will be announced tomorrow followed by a draft on 2/16


Much less chance Cole makes it now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

February 10 is the day guaranteed contracts become guaranteed, but those decisions have to be made by 6pm tonight. So an important day for Eddy Curry, Terrel Harris and Mickell Gladness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wade's numbers are rounding back into his regular averages. 










He's only played 15 games so those numbers will go up or down pretty quick. But over the last 3 he's averaging 25/5/4 on 51%.

One of these days Lebron (who is always on), Wade and Bosh will get it rolling together for a stretch. Still hasnt happened yet this season.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I was thinking last night, I feel we'd be a better team if our Big 3 (specifically the Top 2) considered the team less as G3 (Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, John Petrucci)...










...and more Radiohead...










For the non-music heads, basically as a collection of artists who let their talents/abilities shine together and display their respective brilliance naturally, as opposed to three soloists "playing" together. Deep analogy. 

Basically, I know this team will never have anywhere near Philly's balance, but I'd like to see a mindset closer to their's, where the ball flows where it naturally should instead of guys predetermining when they should take over the offense and score. It almost defeats the purpose of why they came together, which is to be a great TEAM.

Due to the top-heavy nature of the team, and Dwyane and LeBron's unreal natural abilities, they'll get their numbers either way, but I think it would help Bosh get his too, as well as instilling the kind of confidence we saw in the role players when Dwyane was out.

I dont know, maybe its a pipedream or I'm being nitpicky, but no matter how much this team may win I still see things that could be improved.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Much less chance Cole makes it now.





> GwashNBAGlobe gary washburn
> NBA announces rookie-sophomore game will now be with mixed teams with Charles Barkley and Shaquille O'Neal drafting 9-man teams #NBA


Dont get why theyre mixing them. Real dumb.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow that sounds like a terrible idea. WTF?


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They've had the rookie vs sophmore game for what, 10-15 years now? No need to change it, especially to that. Drafting the roster from a set 18 players too? If the coaches were just drafting a 9 man roster each, then I'd sort of understand it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Pretty cool story about Terrel Harris..


> Also guaranteed Tuesday by the Heat was Terrel Harris, with Spoelstra revealing Harris called for his camp tryout on his own, without an agent. "It really is a nice story,'' Spoelstra said.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm rooting for Terrel to stay. He has NBA talent on both ends.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

With all the talk of Spo potentially coaching the All-Star game, couldn't help but think about the likely scenario: Tom Thibodeau. LOL. I just can't picture him in that environment. Dude has no let up or sense of humor. He'll be busting the players balls and screaming at them for not getting back on D or fouling.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*Javale McGee never ceases to amaze.*

The article uses pictures and descriptions to show him running back on defense while his team still has the ball, its even funnier than I pictured after reading a tweet about it. Can anyone find video?


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/465817-just-sums-up-javale-mcgee.html


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Nice work KJ.



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> According to Erik Spoelstra, Udonis Haslem leads NBA in charges taken.





> CoupNBA Couper Moorhead
> @EthanJSkolnick Tied for fourth.


:rotf:

Gotta love Spo'. *Pure *fabrications.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Spo needs to fire his stat guy


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Maybe he meant pure charges. When it becomes an official stat, the boxscore will differentiate.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

UD takes real charges. Guys driving to the basket and being in the perfect spot to take the charge. There are some guys that flop on everything. Shane Battier is one of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

DQ and Dorell just traded 3's in this OKC-GSW game. DQ is 4-4 from 3.

Too bad we couldnt have kept one of them.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I really like DW but there was no place for either of them.

With JJ, Miller and Battier, behind Wade and Bron...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Several NBA players commented about the dunk on Twitter and in media interviews, but the only one that bothered Perkins was James.
> 
> Shortly after the dunk, James tweeted, “Dunk of the Year! @blakegriffin just dunked on Kendrick Perkins so hard!!! Wow! I guess I’m No. 2 now. Move over #6.” James was referring to his alley-oop dunk he threw down after jumping over Chicago Bulls guard John Lucas III a day earlier.
> 
> “You don’t see Kobe [Bryant] tweeting,” Perkins said. “You don’t see Michael Jordan tweeting. If you’re an elite player, plays like that don’t excite you. At the end of the day, the guys who are playing for the right reasons who are trying to win championships are not worrying about one play.
> 
> “They also are not tweeting about themselves talking about going down to No. 2. I just feel [James] is always looking for attention and he wants the world to like him.”


Link

Lebron is always being singled-out :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:lol:

Good to see Perkins hasn't dropped the li'l bitch act. You're really going to equate complimenting other player's plays with not being elite? C'mon man!



Wade2Bosh said:


> *UD takes real charges.* Guys driving to the basket and being in the perfect spot to take the charge. There are some guys that flop on everything. Shane Battier is one of them.


Reminds me of a play from tonight where UD was waiting in the lane like a statue and got run right into (I believe by Irving), right in front of the restricted area. It had all the makings of an undeniable, textbook charge, and that's not the biased Heat fan in me speaking. Instead of flopping, UD just stumbled back a bit, figuring that should be enough to get the call. He didnt, and you could see he was incredulous afterwards. Refs are so awful. They really encourage flopping, after we were fed all that bullshit about them penalizing guys for flops, its just as bad as ever, and guys are punished for not doing it. Really sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Joseph Goodman @MiamiHeraldHeat Close
> NBA assistants leave Norris Cole off rookie roster. Had some tough competition (Rubio, Irving, Knight, Brooks).


Guess playing important minutes on a contending team wasnt enough to overcome the numbers.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Shame. It was always going to be tough for Cole though, since the two best rookies this year have been point guards. Then you've got Kemba and Knight too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I dont think its arguable that Norris doesnt have as much upside as Knight or Kemba, but he definitely has an argument because of what he's done on a contending team, and in less minutes. But I understand wanting to have the lower tier teams represented.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup, Ethan cited that comparison in his blog, which was a bit of a surprise for me. I thought he had no case against those two, but in 2/3rd's of the minutes he's not putting up much lower numbers, and considering his recent stumblings that's pretty impressive. But this is an even about big names, and those two's were bigger even before playing a game in the NBA.

Back to Perkins. Two things strike me as hilarious about his quotes: 1) Michael Jordan didn't tweet, yes. That might have to do with Twitter not quite catching on by that point, and his only other example is Kobe, who is too old and stubborn to tweet. 2) @KDtrey5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, saw that Durant has over 20,000 tweets. Those are crazed Justin Bieber fan level numbers :laugh:

And Kobe doesnt have twitter, but he was just as amazed at the dunk...


> "Oh my God!" Kobe said following the game after walking away from the media scrum at his locker. "OH MY GOD!!" he repeated with a huge grin. "That was really something, wasn't it? That was one of the best plays I've seen him make — and he's made a lot of them.
> 
> "Did you see how he went up even higher once he (made contact) with Perkins? That was something else."


Link


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Joel is better than Perk. Not only intangibly and defensively but also has a higher PER this year. Smak didn't believe me two years ago when I first said it.


Rant:

I'm not a fan of our new big 5. I don't think it's our best lineup and I don't think it's our best lineup to close out games either. It doesn't have as good shotblocking or rebounding as our starting lineup and I prefer Rio over Mike Miller because of his ballhandling, Miller is always falling on his face, and I don't like Wade and LeBron running the point exclusively late in games.

When we beat the Bulls with that lineup I actually felt that it was a Pyrrhic victory because it would embolden Spo to use Haslem more. I wasn't surprised when Spo tried closing games in the Finals with a one-legged Haslem and I wasn't surprised either when Haslem was stealing last minute shots for no reason and bricking them.

My angst doesn't have to do with playstyle or effort or any of that. I just think that the players simply aren't good enough. Mike Miller is awkward and bumbling. Haslem is not a starting quality big man in this league. You can get by the Phillies and the Bostons and maybe even Chicago but at what point do you run out of luck? The lineup just isn't good enough.

They don't rebound well (Haslem and Bosh are both outmuscled constantly and outsized). I don't think it's good enough and I think we chopped Rio's balls off. I think he has played well enough this season to be out on the court in end of games and I at least haven't forgotten his contribution against Atlanta three years ago, against Boston two years ago, and against Dallas last year. He's better than Miller and he has proven that in the playoffs. End of rant.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good find guys. I had to compare KD's tweet level to Dwyane and LeBron to confirm its manic status. [email protected] And the Kobe comments: [email protected]

And the PER...L[email protected] Never would've thought that. I always thought Perkins was overrated. No question he's a better rebounder, but still not a particularly great one. He also has better post moves, but that's not saying much. Everything else Joel has him at.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Far out Perk is a mong. Great find with that Kobe quote. I would love more than anything for Lebron to teabag Perkins after a giant cram in his grill :laugh:.

Was just looking at Lebron and DWade's stats. Wade obviously has had a slow start to the season, and missed a fair bit of time. Over his past 5 though:

24.4ppg
4.4apg
4.8rpg
0.8bpg
1.4spg
1.8tpg (this is good)
32.6mpg

.518%fg
.857%ft (this is very good)

If DWade can keep the turnovers down, keep hitting his freebies at around 80% and get back to hitting his career mark of around 50%fg...watch out. Amazing numbers in just 32 minutes per right now. He's averaging only 33.9mpg for the season, so a conscious decision must've been made there to get his mins down.

Lebron though is otherwordly right now. 55%fg shooting on 29ppg? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> I'm not a fan of our new big 5. I don't think it's our best lineup and I don't think it's our best lineup to close out games either. It doesn't have as good shotblocking or rebounding as our starting lineup and I prefer Rio over Mike Miller because of his ballhandling, Miller is always falling on his face, and I don't like Wade and LeBron running the point exclusively late in games.
> 
> When we beat the Bulls with that lineup I actually felt that it was a Pyrrhic victory because it would embolden Spo to use Haslem more. I wasn't surprised when Spo tried closing games in the Finals with a one-legged Haslem and I wasn't surprised either when Haslem was stealing last minute shots for no reason and bricking them.
> 
> My angst doesn't have to do with playstyle or effort or any of that. I just think that the players simply aren't good enough. Mike Miller is awkward and bumbling. Haslem is not a starting quality big man in this league. You can get by the Phillies and the Bostons and maybe even Chicago but at what point do you run out of luck? The lineup just isn't good enough.
> 
> They don't rebound well (Haslem and Bosh are both outmuscled constantly and outsized). I don't think it's good enough and I think we chopped Rio's balls off. I think he has played well enough this season to be out on the court in end of games and I at least haven't forgotten his contribution against Atlanta three years ago, against Boston two years ago, and against Dallas last year. He's better than Miller and he has proven that in the playoffs. End of rant.


I hear ya, and definitely agree about the Haslem part (I'd probably prefer Joel out there), though the fact that UD's J is falling now helps. Also, regarding rebounding, Dwyane, LeBron, and Miller are of the best at their positions, in effect making up for the soft/small 2 up front. Miller is definitely bumbling, but I don't see it hurting us nearly as much as Mario's miscues.

If I had to choose between the two, I'd take Miller's clumsiness. Its better seeing him on his face than seeing the other team get the ball because Rio threw it to them or Serena Williams.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just a random thought - was that 1st rounder we gave back to the Raptors lottery protected? 

If not, i'm ****ing pissed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

It was lottery protected until 2015, so we probably werent getting it until 2015. Unless of course, the Raptors found a way to make the playoffs in that time.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hmmm...still annoyed we gave it up, but I guess we had no choice if we wanted Bosh to come.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> It's *lottery-protected*, essentially meaning the first time the Raptors make the playoffs after this season, their first-rounder goes to Miami. If Miami does not get that first-round pick in 2010, it will get an additional second-round pick that year.


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/david_aldridge/02/13/heatraptorstrade.20090213/index.html


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, it's lottery protected until 2014 then all protection disappears and we would have gotten the pick that year. It would have been a lottery pick because Toronto isn't making the playoffs. I called that years ago and it still pisses me off that we gave it away for nothing.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Come on Riles, I know you hate the draft, but jeezzzzz


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Very interesting:
> 
> *Intense meeting helps Heat rout Sixers*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the potential rift was between the players and the coaching staff, not amongst players, like the article seems to intimate early on.
> 
> I, for one, am very happy they nipped it in the bud early on, instead of waiting for a losing streak or a few losses over the course of too few games. I mean, the team could've easily brushed it off as one of two losses in 3 weeks, but instead looked at the issues and took it seriously. Great to hear, and even though there's still some things I saw I didn't love, there was definitely improvement, obviously particularly in the fourth.
> 
> I wonder what the lineups were the players said they wanted, and if that caused any awkwardness when they said "keep 'Rio on the bench late."


Quite possibly the event that kills our season. Player mutiny despite just going to the Finals. There's some lines you don't cross. You don't cross the line between player and coach.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I thought it was really odd, especially as it developed while they were winning. Most of what's wrong with the team is the fault of the players, so I'm a little scared right now...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Don't think there's a post to prove it, but just for the record, I wanted the Heat to pick up Jeremy Lin pre-draft, post-Warriors, and post-Rockets. Now I have to root against him.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Don't think there's a post to prove it, but just for the record, I wanted the Heat to pick up Jeremy Lin pre-draft, post-Warriors, and post-Rockets. Now I have to root against him.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I got this little guy in my head telling me not to panic.

It's so weird being a fan of a team that is literally championship or bust. Never really rooted for a team this good, with this much pressure.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I agree. Which is why I recently convinced myself (whether I believe it or not in actuality) that I'd be happy whether or not we see this team win a chip. Watching LeBron has been quite fun, especially to go along with Dwyane.

I was watching that game where Lin hit that three and showed off his blue stained tongue, presumably the product of Smurfette cunnilingus. That pimp.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










I don't remember Dwyane ever being this skinny with the Heat. Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, dont remember that either. 

This was also before he had a stylist as well :laugh:


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That's Dwyane?! Holy shit.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He replied to it saying he looked sick. Relatively, I agree. Lookin' all DWright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Yet every team - even Friday night's opponent, the Washington Wizards - has a handful of guys who can stroke a three. Some guys are stroking them against the Heat with alarming regularity.
> 
> It's sound basketball for Miami's opponents. After all, the three-point shot, in today's game, is an efficient play.
> 
> "A huge play," Denver coach George Karl said. "In our opinion, it's the second-most powerful play (to the dunk). A wide-open three is better than a tough 2, or an open 2."
> 
> Just do the simple arithmetic to calculate what's considered an advanced statistic. If you make one-third of the shots worth three points, it counts the same as making one-half of the shots worth two.
> 
> This season, NBA players are making 47 percent from inside the arc, equating to 0.94 points per shot. From beyond the arc, they are hitting at 34.5 percent, equating to 1.04 points per shot, or an effective field goal percentage of 51.8.
> 
> The Heat is allowing 45.3 percent on two-point attempts, or 0.91 points per shot, compared to 1.1 points per three-point shot.
> 
> Naturally, opposing coaches know those numbers. Naturally, they see the Heat's slippage. So, naturally, like mid-major coaches taking on titans in the NCAA Touranment, they will try to counter the Heat's clear advantages by trading twos for threes.
> 
> Miami's opponents are averaging 22.5 three-point attempts per game, more than any other team's opponents; the Bulls' opponents shoot the fewest, just 13.0 per contest.
> 
> The Knicks shot 43 against the Heat.
> 
> "If they are shooting 40 threes, they're comfortable," Bosh said. "And that means we are not running them off. Part of what we do is run teams off the three.
> 
> "It's very difficult, but winning a championship is difficult. So I think it's just more effort. If guys are popping us from the three, we have to make them miss, and get out there and run them off, make them pump-fake, make them dribble inside the three, do something else."
> 
> Udonis Haslem said the Heat too often looks "for the easy way out defensively."
> 
> "If we don't do it hard enough, it looks bad, and we get exposed," Haslem said. "In the second half (in Orlando), we played a lot harder defensively. We made things a lot harder on Ryan Anderson (5-of-11 on three-pointers).
> 
> "But by that time, you open the floodgates. When guys start making shots, even if you do play good defense, it becomes a domino effect."


Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Mr. Basketball @yourmansbarber
> 
> Kobe 599 fg attempts lebron 471 ....but yet Kobe has only made 11 more shots then lebron this year


Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat are gonna sign Gladness tomorrow to a 10 day contract.

Also, Shane is gonna be on NBAtv tonight since we dont play tonight and the NBAtv studio is in Atlanta.


> Shane Battier @ShaneBattier
> I ll be on NBAtv tonight @7:30 dropping knowledge (and auditioning for a post-hoops gig....). Talking HEAT, JLin, and life.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Im not seeing Shane. I'm seeing Nuggets @ Pacers. What gives? Its not like its close to halftime. End of 1st quarter.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> The Miami HEAT @MiamiHEAT
> 
> twHEAT fans, @ShaneBattier will appear on @NBATV's "NBA Game Time" after the Kings/Suns game tonight. Be sure to tune in!


Shane had bad information.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Anyone know the last pair of teammates to average 25+ points on 50%+ shooting like LeWade last year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Most clutch player this season: The Boshtrich 


> Tom Haberstroh @tomhaberstroh
> 18 players have taken at least 25 clutch-time shots this season. Top FG%? Chris Bosh, 57%. Lowest FG% Kobe Bryant, 28%.





Jace said:


> Anyone know the last pair of teammates to average 25+ points on 50%+ shooting like LeWade last year?


I'll look it up but I think it was Bird and McHale.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup, in 86-87, Bird and McHale did it. Bird averaged 28.1ppg on 52.5% and McHale averaged 26.1ppg on 60.4%.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn. Didnt know McHale was _that _good.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Neither did I actually. I thought he was more 16/10 kinda thing.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I nearly posted in here last night saying how I wish Dalembert signed here. Had 5 boards 2 or 3 blocks in the first quarter. Ended with 7 boards and 3 blocks. Meh.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lots of variables could've contributed to that. I'd heard of him playing well and really contributing and being key to their success earlier on. Dont know if that has since tapered off. No question he'd be a valuable asset to us here. But, regarding good stats in one game, let's not forget what Magloire did to Toronto last year...


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No doubt. I just found it funny how I was about to post here after the first quarter, and I was going to say he's about to have a huge game. I'm reading up online now, apparently Golden State went small ball and completely negated his effect.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Mario Chalmers (to my surprise) makes the 3-point shootout along with James Jones. I think he deserves it, but thought they'd look him over.

Is this the first time we've had 2 Heaters? Would be awesome to see him in the final round alongside JJ. Last year it was JJ battling two Celtics in the final.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I was shocked he made it too, but he definitely deserves it. 

Dont know how well he'll do since he's a much better catch and shoot 3pt shooter.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hey guys. I know you guys rarely use smilies, but I'm in the process of cutting and making a new big batch of custom ones for the forum. Just wondered if you guys had any specific pictures you'd want chopped up and turned into a smiley. It's player heads type stuff, here's one I made earlier:


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Anything with Joel Anthony. Also, Mike Miller grimacing. And something representing MAN.BEAR.PIG. would be nice.



Wade2Bosh said:


> I was shocked he made it too, but he definitely deserves it.
> 
> Dont know how well he'll do since he's a much better catch and shoot 3pt shooter.


Yeah, but pulling balls off the rack is closer to catching and shooting than pulling up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ben already made the Lin one. 










How about a Chris Quinn one?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Haha that Chris Quinn pic is so creepy. I prefer the swag one where he's got the hat and shit :laugh:


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










This will hopefully be :joel:. It should be Heat forum rules that any time Joel scores or blocks a shot, this smiley is used.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Haha that Chris Quinn pic is so creepy. I prefer the swag one where he's got the hat and shit :laugh:


The creep factor is why I chose this one :laugh:


The Joel one is pretty funny too


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So many Chris Bosh faces I can't pick one to single out


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> So many Chris Bosh faces I can't pick one to single out


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



ßen said:


> This will hopefully be :joel:. It should be Heat forum rules that any time Joel scores or blocks a shot, this smiley is used.


DONE!

Can we get a smiley for rolling on the floor laughing my ass out or something?

I like the one where the smiley is actually rolling from left to right (not the one that is barely turning on its back)

but I always forget the damn shortcut for it.

I'd be nice to have a better one for ROFLOL or ROFLMAO


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^The one you're taking about is just : lol: without the space. If I knew anything about animated pics I'd do something, but all I'm doing here is deleting the background around the head then resizing and making it transparent. No skill involved lol.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

God I love that Joel pic. There's no way you can get your mind to tell you he wasn't entirely dressed by someone else. Would've made more sense if they dressed them to fit their personas more. Whatever. This is funnier.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Not Heat-related, but vital for the forum:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:lol:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

no, that's not the one I was talking about... the one I am talking about is this one: :rotf:

but I always have to look it up because I always do :rofl: instead which isn't as good of a version as that one. (e.g. it sucks).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Here's another. The Tim Duncan foul call face


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Not Heat-related, but vital for the forum:


Vampire Nash...**** twilight, this ****** fo real


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Definitely need something involving Boozer's new shiny hairdoo :laugh:

I could also do with a Blake Ahearn or Luke Jackson pic, for when someone ****s up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sources: Heat hoping to land Kaman


> The thinking is the Heat’s best effort to get a center would be to sign Kaman — if his contract is bought out by New Orleans after the March 15 trade deadline.


Obviously we have nothing to give, but if they buy him out before the March 15 deadline, i'd obviously take him in a heartbeat.

Imagine having 4 of the top 6 picks from the 03 draft on the same team. That'd be pretty crazy.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Kaman is so underrated it's ridiculous. Would love to have him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> AlexKennedyNBA: I just spoke to J.R. Smith. He confirmed that he's nearing a deal with the New York Knicks


Better than with the Bulls. Still wish this notorious Heat killer would've gone out west.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, why is it that every time I see JR play he's jacking shots and bricking them, then when he plays us he's cash money?

The Jamal Crawford disease.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Norris just got added to the Rookie/Soph game. He can thank a guy in New York for that one. Balance.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Exactly WC. I was just thinking this today. JR kills us every time. I know he doesn't play that way against every other team, because there would be "Kobe vs. JR" debates.

And I love Kaman. I've been sweating him for the Heat for years, as anyone with a good memory here would attest. He'd be perfect here, even though he's probably declined a little. Who knows, maybe the injury time has kept him fresher.

And Shaq picks Norris Cole, saying he reminds him of Damon Jones, again. Wow, his basketball analysis is awful. Though good to see Cole picked over Brandon Knight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Congrats to Cole. 

Did they really change it up just to get Lin in the game?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Congrats to Cole.
> 
> Did they really change it up just to get Lin in the game?


Kenny said as commissioner he'd decided to add a player to each group, and first picked up the blank Rookie magnet and wrote 'Norris Cole', and it was obvious where things were going from there. So yeah, despite the real commissioner saying "no" when asked about adding Lin, they will now play 10-man rosters instead of 9, and there are a bunch of guards on each team.

That said, we're now sending 6 guys to Orlando. Pretty cool. Maybe Joel Anthony will be invited to the Skills Challenge due to his All Star snub. Hey, there's no catching.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Probably. 

Cole's our 6th player at the All-Star Weekend. :yep:


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Exactly WC. I was just thinking this today. JR kills us every time. I know he doesn't play that way against every other team, because there would be "Kobe vs. JR" debates.
> 
> And I love Kaman. I've been sweating him for the Heat for years, as anyone with a good memory here would attest. He'd be perfect here, even though he's probably declined a little. Who knows, maybe the injury time has kept him fresher.
> 
> And Shaq picks Norris Cole, saying he reminds him of Damon Jones, again. Wow, his basketball analysis is awful. Though good to see Cole picked over Brandon Knight.


What a terrible comparison. I can't think of one way they're similar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cant believe that Shaq is still comparing Damon Jones to Cole. Cant think of two more completely different players.


Oh well. Now there's a reason to watch that rookie game.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










^will be snubbed in the skills challenge, for sure. I'd make him our 3rd contestant in the 3pt contest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Shane a little late on the news :laugh:



> Shane Battier @ShaneBattier Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> I'm not very happy that my man @PG30_MIA, Norris Cole, did not make the rookie game. It was deserved. Heck of a talent.


Now he gets it right 



> Shane Battier @ShaneBattier Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Opps. I meant, congratulations to @PG30_MIA, my guy Norris Cole, on the rookie game. well deserved!!!! (I dont follow NBA hoops, sorry)


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hah, I was about to post that. Funny stuff.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



ßen said:


> ^will be snubbed in the skills challenge, for sure. I'd make him our 3rd contestant in the 3pt contest.


Too bad we don't have the Sol anymore. Can't be in that god awful Shooting Stars competition that no one watches. 

What about the HORSE game? I could see LeBron doing his thing at that. But that wouldn't give us an extra player, so I nominate Mike Miller for HORSE. The break your thumbs and nail a 3 shot will be unfollowable.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

HORSE is perfect for Joel! Whoever he's against will have trouble making more awkward looking shots than Joel's. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sportscenter doing a top dunkers not in the dunk contest list. They had Jeremy Lin at 10. This has gotten out of hand now.

Wade was at 4 and Lebron at 2.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Please tell me you're joking about Lin. He has had one NBA dunk. One.

Was Chalmers #9?

And I have no idea why they went with such an awful line-up for the dunk competition. They didn't even invite McGee or Jordan, absurd if you ask me. Budinger is only considered because people are surprised he _can _dunk. Shumpert is in to have Lin throw him the ball. Sad. They should've just folded it and had a 2-round, one-on-one challenge with young PGs/combo-guards (Irving, Wall, Walker, Knight, Lin of course, Fredette...to name some options).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Nope, its true. But i'm sure it was a joke by ESPN. Had the TV on mute so I missed what they said.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



ßen said:


> Hey guys. I know you guys rarely use smilies, but I'm in the process of cutting and making a new big batch of custom ones for the forum. Just wondered if you guys had any specific pictures you'd want chopped up and turned into a smiley. It's player heads type stuff, here's one I made earlier:


Can I have my whip smiley back?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

This came out of nowhere: Dwyane Wade has shot up to #2 in PER. What? And his usage rate is somehow higher than Durant's. Flippin' nuts.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Anyone know the last time a pair of teammates led the league in PER for a season?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dont know whether to believe or what to make of this, but I just heard the Bulls supposedly held discussions with Minny over Beasley. Not sure what they'd want to give up for him, especially while they're playing as well as anyone, but it would be pretty funny to see them end up with both.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

With Bulls losing Miami Heat is the #1 team in the league


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wade and Lebron received Cartoon Network awards for Best Male Athlete (Lebron) and Most stylish athlete (Wade)










Now, who even knew cartoon network gave out sports awards?


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Over here Cartoon Network just shows stuff like Dexter's Laboratory, Looney Tunes, Ed, Edd and Eddy etc. Is it different over there? 

Come to think of it, I haven't watched CN for a good 10-12 years. It could be different now. But I thought it was just cartoons.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Dont know whether to believe or what to make of this, but I just heard the Bulls supposedly held discussions with Minny over Beasley. Not sure what they'd want to give up for him, especially while they're playing as well as anyone, but it would be pretty funny to see them end up with both.


He would give their 2nd unit a pretty nice punch, but I don't think Chicago is a really good fit for Mike.

He doesnt appear long for Minnesota. Think Golden State or Phoenix would be smart to take a look though, somebody like that.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cartoon Network hasn't shown a lot of that for some time. Most of it's on Boomerang now.

They've still got cartoons, but they mix in a bunch of other stuff too (generally not for the best).


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn, was looking at Wade's last 5:

21.4ppg
5.0rpg
3.4apg
0.6spg
1.0bpg
26.2mpg
57%fg
100% 3fg joel
87.5%ft

INSANE.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Feeling lazy, what's the per36 on that?

And excellent usage of the Jor-El swag shot.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> His minutes have been down due to a combination of blowouts and caution, but Wade is averaging a league-high 37.8 points per 48 minutes this month. And what a surprise, LeBron is second with 34.8 points. Stunning numbers.


*3-on-3 Preview*

Damn, son.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Also, Rio and Dwyane are #2 and #3 in the league for guards fg percentage.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wade and LeBron are so darn ridiculous.

I sometimes don't like how our team plays, but LeBron and Wade are so amazing together I think we have a super good chance at a championship.

Sorry I haven't been active this year folks. I'm sure my insight is missed, haha. Been super busy without much time for sports and what little time is mostly focused on Razorback basketball. By playoff time I hope to be back in full swing on here. Love my Heat basketball.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

You do bring a different edge to conversations on here Smithi. Adam has been holding the JoRel love down in your abscence :joel:.

Didnt realise how bad Bosh has been struggling. February's numbers:

13.5ppg
9.3rpg
2.5apg
33.7mpg
40% fg
82.5% ft

Well down on January's numbers. He's getting opportunities, just not converting. Rebounds are nice though.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I wonder if he has been using this time to emphasize the underdeveloped aspects of his game. I'm not going to say he has been playing bad because his scoring is down. That's too simple. We're crushing teams, so maybe he is doing intangible things that he never did in the past? I think he has been a little tougher lately as well. Makes me wonder how he is grading out recently by the Heat metrics we keep. I can see how he might be evolving as a player.

And hell, if we need him to score 20 I think he could do it. That has never been my complaint with Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, I'd love to know his FG% inside the paint because he's had a lot of trouble finishing inside of late.

Great rebounding though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Exactly. The jumper will come and go, that's basketball. His inability to finish in the paint has me worried, though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Apparently the Nuggets are strongly showcasing The Birdman. Not sure on his contract size/length but he'd be a pretty decent fit down here. Averaging 5/4/1blk in 14mins so far this season. Nuggets are committed to Nene, Mozgov and Koufos at the 5.

He's a little crazy though, and dunno what we could offer.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Mentioning stats.

Am I the only person who thinks Spoelstra and his staff probably have a tendency to find obscure stats that tell them what they want to think? I'm a big believer the more advanced the stat the less it actually tells you.

I am a huge believer in some stats and I also like defensive metrics, but I think our staff makes odd decisions that just don't make sense sometimes.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Smithi was just critical of Spo and Heat staff?

*head explodes*

:willis:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

hahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I thought I was reading that wrong. Can't say for sure without knowing what stats they actually value, but no question they make questionable decisions.

In other team news, found it funny *these quotes* aren't plastered all over SC. In fact, they're nowhere to be found on ESPN TV-wise from what I've noticed:



> "Basketball is such an emotional game, you got to be able to have all of yourself in the game and invested in the game. We didn't have that," Bryant said after Gasol had 17 points and 12 rebounds against the Suns. "Pau, it's hard for Pau because of all this trade talk and all this other stuff, it's hard for him to kind of invest himself completely or immerse himself completely into games when he's hearing trade talk every other day. I wish management would come out and either trade him or not trade him."
> 
> Bryant made it clear that he prefers that the Lakers choose to not trade Gasol, the four-time All-Star who Bryant paired with to win consecutive championships in 2009 and 2010.
> 
> "I talked to (Gasol) a little bit about it," Bryant said. "It's just tough for a player to give his all when you don't know if you're going to be here tomorrow. I'd rather them not trade him at all. If they're going to do something, I wish they would just (expletive) do it. If they're not going to do it, come out and say you're not going to do it. This way he can be comfortable, he can go out, he can play and he can invest all of himself into the game."


Look, I get that he's coming to the defense of a struggling teammate, but in a sense he's putting extra unnecessary pressure on both the team and Pau. My real point, though, is: can you imagine if LeBron said something like this? Forget the Bosh/Pau analogy, because people would argue that LeBron chose to play with Bosh so that would be even more of a backstab, though Kobe makes it clear he'd prefer Pau to stay (surely that would get ignored in LeBron's case though). Even if you put LeBron directly in Kobe's position, I can't imagine him being able to say something like this, mostly in terms of criticizing and trying to push management, without getting ripped all over ESPN and other media outlets. The double standard is insane.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> If you believe in statistical omens, check this one out: Miami just won five straight games on the road by at least 10 points before Sunday's home cruise past Orlando. The only other team in league history to win five straight roadies by a double-digit margin: New York in its title-winning season of 1969-70.


*Stein Power Rankings*

:therock:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Really?

What an odd stat...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lebron named EC player of the week for the 4th time this season


> James led the HEAT to a perfect 4-0 record, averaging 27.8 points, 8.3 rebounds, 5.8 assists, 2.00 steals and 29.5 minutes while shooting 62.3 percent (43-of-69) from the field, 50 percent (6-of-12) from three-point range and 90.5 percent (19-of-21) from the foul line. He recorded one double-double while leading the team in scoring, rebounds, assists and minutes in three games each and in steals twice, while tallying 25 or more points three times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*












:fail:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaaa


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LeBron Brings the PAIN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn, Lebron loves basketball. He seems to watch every game on tv :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The kid shoulda gave up the dunk. And he needs a hair cut.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hahaha, great Yahoo.

You can tell he didnt even know he was running into kids when he sat there for a second.

And yeah, one thing I love about LeBron that I learned when he came here is he's a total basketball junkie.


----------



## Shaoxia

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, Lebron loves basketball. He seems to watch every game on tv :laugh:


What are you referring to? I wanna laugh with you.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I know he spelled "Monta" "Monte" while complimenting his game, and subsequently apologized, likely after a heavy bashing from fans that asshole King James can't spell the names of his basketball brethren; though it very well may've been an auto-correct issue.

I guess he got bored of the PO/LAL game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Shaoxia said:


> What are you referring to? I wanna laugh with you.


Its nothing funny. Just amazed at how much basketball he watches every night, judging by his nightly tweets. Whenever a big play happens or someone is going off, he tweets about it right away.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Regarding the new .gif faces: Should've requested Spo's furrowed brow, arching eyebrow angry look. A quick search did not yield any pictures of it. Maybe next round...

And while we're at it, Tony Fiorentino.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No Eric Reid one?

"kaboom"


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I wouldn't poopoo that. But if we can only have one broadcaster, gotta go with "yeah baby!" Tony just has...it.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If I remember, they'll be done tomorrow. :lebron:


----------



## Shaoxia

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wade's numbers in the 7 games since the loss against Orlando (per 40 minutes):

34.3ppg, 59%fg, 86%ft, 7.3rpg, 6.1apg, 2.1bpg, 1.7spg

He's gone completely unnoticed by the media though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He has been going absolutely bonkers lately.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

NoCo has been pretty consistent for a rook, his last 5 have been back to his best:

11.2 ppg
1.8 rpg
3.2 apg
23.6 mpg
50% fg
25% 3fg
100% ft


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

His just-inside-the-arc jumper has been pure gold lately. That's his shot. Along with burning past 3 defenders in the open court. He really reminds me of young Dwyane win terms of being automatic in the open court no matter how long multiple defenders have been back.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Its nice not having to worry about PG for once. We have 2 young competent guards that bring different things to the table, under 25 years of age.

Nice work.

How bout Rio too? back to his rookie year best.


----------



## Shaoxia

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Its nice not having to worry about PG for once. We have 2 young competent guards that bring different things to the table, under 25 years of age.
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> How bout Rio too? back to his rookie year best.


Rio has improved so much, he's way better than he was as a Rookie. He's now the perfect fit for our team. I can't believe it but I don't think I'd want any other point guard next to Wade and Lebron.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ How bout Deron Williams?


----------



## Shaoxia

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> ^ How bout Deron Williams?


No, Rio is used to playing without the ball in his hands and is one of the best spot-up shooters in the league now. He can't do what Deron Williams does, but I don't think Williams could fill Rio's role with the team without messing up our system.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

PG has gone from a position of weakness, to not being a worry anymore, and some would even call it a strength. All in one offseason.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If we're talking best fit, there is no better PG fit than Steph Curry for this team. 

Other than a Steph Curry with 2 working ankles.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Shaoxia said:


> Rio has improved so much, he's way better than he was as a Rookie. He's now the perfect fit for our team. I can't believe it but I don't think I'd want any other point guard next to Wade and Lebron.
















































A picture can say a thousand words. I hear a gif can say 10,000.

So, there you have it. My abridged 50,000 post response to that post.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

But he's right.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> If we're talking best fit, there is no better PG fit than Steph Curry for this team.
> 
> Other than a Steph Curry with 2 working ankles.


Yup, Curry, Williams (he's too talented and perfect a fit to not figure it out, he's a smart guy and LeWade respect him and would give him room to do his thing, he'd make them that much more dangerous), Nash (I know, I know...defense. Rio matadors it up frequently anyway, so it wouldn't be a major downgrade), would be interested in seeing what Lou Williams would look like in our system as a flat out scorer and shooter, even guys like CJ Watson, Kyle Lowry, and Mike Conley Jr. might have a case to argue. Shit, even end-of-prime guys like Jose Calderon and dare-I-say Mo Williams might look just as good or better than Mario in our system. Even outside of it, both have been balling this year. Not saying all of these guys are necessarily better fits, just saying I'm not quite ready to definitively buy into him being the ultimate PG for our team. Unimportant though, I'm happy with him and he's a homegrown Heatian.

Haven't seen anyone mention Norris' no turnovers tonight. If this kid can keep making strides and continue getting rid of the dumb stuff within this season, our PG rotation can really become a strength.



Wade County said:


> Its nice not having to worry about PG for once. We have 2 young competent guards that bring different things to the table, under 25 years of age.
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> How bout Rio too? back to his rookie year best.


Its weird, as damn-near-automatic has he's become, when I watch most of his misses, I see ways he's rushing his technique or shooting out of rhythm. In other words, I can see realistic room for improvement that could lead to him reaching near-HEAT-Kapono status. He even makes a lot at uncomfortable angles, long distances, or with unsteady mechanics that give me even more hope. You can see this coming with the way he played in last year's playoffs, hitting a couple of buzzer-beating near halfcourt jumpshots and being really hot behind the arc throughout, including that shot that almost kept game 2 of the Finals from being a losing meltdown.

So funny that people were ready to release him this year, and I haven't heard any complaints about his contract in months, despite the vitriol following his re-signing.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> NoCo has been pretty consistent for a rook, his last 5 have been back to his best:
> 
> 11.2 ppg
> 1.8 rpg
> 3.2 apg
> 23.6 mpg
> 50% fg
> 25% 3fg
> 100% ft


I am very happy, albeit surprised, with that production off the bench for him. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Jason Quick @jwquick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Talked to Joel Przybilla this morning. He has made his decision but is waiting for his agent to finalize deal before revealing his choice
> 
> My sense is Przybilla has chosen Portland but I dont know that for sure. He did tell me he checked in with Wesley Matthews this week.


..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Have fun, Joel. We're aiming bigger.

I'm not too excited about this Knicks game. We win: of course they should've won! We lose: NEW YORK KNICKS 2012-2023 CHAMPS! ITS OVER!


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^They're going to win 11 straight championships?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> But he's right.


Mario Chalmers everyone.

Mario. Chalmers.

The guy who got replaced by Arroyo, Rafer Alston, Arroyo again, then MIKE BIBBY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Mario Chalmers has the highest FG% of all starting PG's in the NBA. For what we ask of our PG play, and the limited amount of touches that they get, you cant ask for anything more than what he's given us.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^Damn, Gentry benched Nash? 



ßen said:


> ^They're going to win 11 straight championships?


Yup. Not a type-O. And for the record, its 12. Linsanity>Bill Russell.


----------



## Shaoxia

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> Mario Chalmers everyone.
> 
> Mario. Chalmers.
> 
> The guy who got replaced by Arroyo, Rafer Alston, Arroyo again, then MIKE BIBBY.


When he played like shit. He's been incredibly good this year. Have you even been watching the games? He's one of the best shooters in the league now. Would you rather have a PG who has to have the ball in his hands all the time to be effective? Mario is perfect for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> ^Damn, Gentry benched Nash?


Ok, 2nd highest FG% for a starting PG and HIGHEST 3pt FG% of any starting PG


----------



## Shaoxia

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

WOW, Wade's PER for last game was........


53.53!!! Yes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat chose not to resign Gladness to another 10 day contract.

Joel Przybilla has chosen to sign with his former team, Portland.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wise move, Pryz. No one will care if you're cooked over there. Milwaukee probably was his next choice (hometown), but with Bogut out and Drew "neckpatch" Gooden their next best option, Pryz may've been expected to contribute! :sheed:

How do we know Deron Williams and players of that ilk have to have the ball in their hands all the time to be effective just because they have had the ball in their hands all the time? DWill played well sharing the rock with CP3, Dwyane, LeBron, Kobe, etc. on Team USA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Mike Wells
> Also In Indiana Pacers
> Roy Hibbert said he's looking forward to talking to LeBron James, Chris Bosh and Dwayne Wade during All Star weekend because he likes how they approach the game on a nightly basis. “I want to pick their brains on how they bring it every night,” Hibbert said. “They bring it whether they’re playing one game with three days off or they’re playing back-to-back-to-back games. They have an incredible approach to games.”


..


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Shaoxia said:


> When he played like shit. He's been incredibly good this year. Have you even been watching the games? He's one of the best shooters in the league now. Would you rather have a PG who has to have the ball in his hands all the time to be effective? Mario is perfect for the Heat.


I expect regression from Mario. Late last season he played back to his expected level but then this season he is being ridiculous.

He'll regress. Mario Chalmers will again become Mario Chalmers.

:soapbox:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Random thought - but I tell you a guy who has 'Heat DNA' all over him and i'd like to see us acquire somehow?

Kenneth Faried.

Check these numbers:

7.1 ppg
5.9 rpg
1.2 bpg
16.2 mpg
54%fg
71%ft

He's like JoRel Haslem.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn son, he's beasting. And LOL at "HEAT DNA all over him."










"IT'S ECTOPLASM!"


Also...HIBBERT TO MIAMI 2014...or whenever his contract ends!


And Smithi, I'll hope that prediction goes just like your Curry prophecy.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hibbert is a RFA next year and will likely sign a 4 year deal that may have a player option on the 3rd year so he probably wont be a FA until 2015 or 2016.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That's fine. LeBron will be Dwyane's age. Hibbert will be prime. Maybe we can nab one of those 12 straight Knicks championships I predicted.

:bosh2:

GOOD SHIT


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:laugh: 11 championships?

I'll be happy with just one especially before next year when Dwight and Deron go to Dallas and the finals matchup almost every year for the next decade is Dallas vs Miami like LA vs Boston in the 80's.

It would be nice to swept all the major sports titles this year.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Chris Kaman beasting. 21 and 13 with 2 blocks tonight. 










Come to Butthead. Just let him go, Stern. Let him come home.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Javale is a special guy. On the replay you can see him clearly wait for the ball to be on its way down before pounding it out of bounds. Really wonder if he's mentally handicapped.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Randy Wittman was pissed :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Damn son, he's beasting. And LOL at "HEAT DNA all over him."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "IT'S ECTOPLASM!"
> 
> 
> Also...HIBBERT TO MIAMI 2014...or whenever his contract ends!
> 
> 
> And Smithi, I'll hope that prediction goes just like your Curry prophecy.


Kenneth been watching too much Brazilian fart porn :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

And I just read he's buried on the bench. 1) Pretty amazing stats for a guy who gets inconsistent minutes 2) Remember when Denver went hard after :ud: ? We'll take your hardly used rook off your hands for UD.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*NBA Star Chris Bosh Hauls Baby Mama to Court Hours After All-Star Game*



> Chris Bosh says his baby mama is doing everything she can to destroy his relationship with his daughter -- and the latest evidence is that she only wanted to let Chris see the child a grand total of 22 hours in February.
> 
> Bosh -- who is slated to play in the All-Star Game Sunday in Orlando -- will be in an Orlando family court first thing Monday morning, asking a judge to either force Allison Mathis to give him "meaningful time" with his 3-year-old daughter or hold Mathis in contempt for denying him that.
> 
> According to the docs, Mathis is supposed to hand the child over to Chris 12 days a month, but it hasn't happened ... not even close.
> 
> From one court to another ...


Didn't know he had a daughter. Wonder if that's the chick who made LeBron go off in Toronto a few years ago.

:lebron: "It's your fault!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Didnt know he had a daughter either. And yeah, its the same girl that was talking smack to Lebron.

Anyway, he should hire DWade's attorneys.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I could be his lawyer.

"Your honor, I submit to the court that Ms. Mathis has long carried herself irresponsibly and is wild and reckless in her nature, as evinced by Exhibit A:"







"I rest my case, your honor."


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn, didnt know about that game. LBJ gave that bitch 'da biznizz' :yep:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Its starting to feel...different...seeing LeBron in a Cavs jersey.

Next time Heat take the court it will have been over 3 weeks since their last loss.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:laugh: that LeBron vid.

I feel like we don't see many LeBron takeovers in a Heat jersey. Just amazing all game. I want him to suck, then hit 24 in the 4th for us.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> And Smithi, I'll hope that prediction goes just like your Curry prophecy.


Plenty of time for Eddy Curry to sink the USS Purity.

I'll be on my :soapbox: about Chalmers for a long time. As in he'll have to play out this season at a high level and not crap himself in the playoffs before I think he belongs. Unfair and hypocritical after the support I've given other players, but I just don't like the guy after he subjected me to watching Rafer Alston in person in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Patrick Beverly is never going to play for Miami (or any NBA team). Get over it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Haha...I saw Adam's post first and assumed Smithi was on the previous page discussing his hope for a PBev return. Patrick kind of fooled me too, because of draftexpress. Jon Givony is usually right, and they loved him over there.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*











hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:rotf:

Was just thinking, whatever our next loss is going to be, its really going to suck. Whether its a lowly team like the Nets that we shouldn't have lost to, or a contender who would be "making the statement" that they're better than us. My question, which would you rather have? A loss that is clearly just the product of the Heat not showing/getting up, or a loss to a team like Chicago/OKC that is expected to be able to win? I'd rather have the former and slaughter all the contenders. 

Feeling like that's a stupid question now, as much as it would also suck to lose to a Charlotte.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










I like the red knee pads...maybe next year. 

And he's rocking some LeBrons. :lebron:

OK...Norris has gotten the biggest cheers in the intros so far. His family must travel hard.

EDIT: OK, he ends in third in cheer size, behind teammates GriffLIN.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cole having a pretty nice game. He's hit a few threes (most of his misses from there were long heat checks), and he just picked up 3 assists in about 20 seconds, two on lobs to Fields. Outplaying Jeremy Lin two nights in a row.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lin barely played.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

According to the Heat twitter account, Cole finished with 18pts 6asts and 4stls. I only saw two of his baskets that werent 3's so the numbers dont add up. Could have sworn he hit about 5 3's in this game.

Kyrie Irving was impressive though. 8-8 from 3.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

NBA.com has him 4-11 on threes, 7-15 overall. Not bad numbers for a guy who only got added to balance Linsanity.

And its OK Knicks4Life, I was being tongue-in-cheek. Still though, Lin had opportunities to be aggressive, and Cole made an impact as soon as he got in the game. Not necessarily saying he's better, I know Knicks fans are sure Lin is, just saying. Its a meaningless game with no defense, so none of this matters anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Norris Cole: "I saw Mr. Arison and his family. Most important people to see."


Smart answer


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> hahahahahahahaha!!!!


Epic shoop.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Tony Fiorentino joining Twitter was the best thing to happen to Heat Nation since The Decision.



> TonyHEAT06 ‏ @TonyHEAT06
> 
> Was there 7 possessions when he had Nique in Atl?RT @johnhollinger: Fratello was coaching Team Chuck. We may only see 7 total possessions


Half of his tweets are him mowing down fools who tweet things he takes exception to. Heat color commentator coming to the defense of Heat color commentator.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I like Fake Tony better 


> Tony Fiorentino ‏ @FakeCorchTony
> Anothuh amazin victuwy tonight by the #MiamiHeat. Gweat way to head into the all-staw break, baby!


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL. Does he say "Mare-io ChAL-muhs"?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Ira Winderman
> Also In Miami Heat
> 
> The Jeremy Lin phenomenon figures to get far more interesting next season, when he's on the All-Star ballot and thereby almost guaranteed a starting role because of the fan balloting. So who goes then from the East starting lineup: Dwyane Wade or Derrick Rose? The irony is Wade or Rose just might be on the eve of one of their final All-Star starts.


This would be a disgrace to basketball. Stern should keep him off the ballot for this reason alone. Maybe he was tired, but he honestly didn't even look like he belonged in the Rising Star game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Meh, the all star game hasn't been about skills in a long time and if Lin avg 20/10 or 20/8, it's not a disgrace to have him in the all star game. I think some pgs have gotten in with less. 

Who cares if wade or rose doesn't start? They will get voted in anyway. It's not like they will not make the all star team. 

It's much more frustrating for players like rondo or dwill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> LOL. Does he say "Mare-io ChAL-muhs"?


"Chawmuhs" is how he writes it


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hmmm...an inaccuracy. 

My favorite Fiorentino mispronunciation is that he pronounces "Chal" like "Al," despite everyone around him pronouncing it correctly. 

I hear you, Deezy, but I still think it would be sad for a guy who would by that point at best be good for a little over a year (and not necessarily All-Star starter good) to be voted in to start over a proven all-time great still in his prime like Wade. I'm sure starting is an honor they take pride in. It would show how the Twitter, uber-media age could ruin something like All-Star voting.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










:mario: 'Rio 3-O

Heaters always wear red for these things. Only time I can remember otherwise was when Wade came back to defend his Skills Challenge victory in white after winning in red.

EDIT:









Jones is going the Dwyane Wade, returning champion route. I think Cook may've done the same. Kapono decided to defend his in a Raptors jersey. :drake:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just saw Heat are tied with the most Shootout victories (4) with Chicago and Boston. We have two horses in the race to take the all-time lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

We've won the skills challenge, 3pt shootout, slam dunk contest and all star mvp award. I wonder what other team, if any, have won all those awards?


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> We've won the skills challenge, 3pt shootout, slam dunk contest and all star mvp award. I wonder what other team, if any, have won all those awards?


Bulls


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh yeah, forgot Rose won the Skills Challenge.










How is Morrow wearing a random Nets throwback? I'd kind of understand if it was the 'New York' throwback they've been wearing this season...


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Drazen Petrovic


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Phoenix has also done it if you count Shaq/Kobe's co-MVP year. Might be others, but I think that's it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, totally forgot Shaq won an All Star MVP after we traded him. 

He played 11 mins, but had 17 and 5 on 8/9. Was that a gift co-MVP for the Kobe/Shaq storyline?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh yeah, forgot Rose won the skills comp.

Also forgot that Wade won it back to back. Just got reminded by Wade's tweet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Wow, totally forgot Shaq won an All Star MVP after we traded him.
> 
> He played 11 mins, but had 17 and 5 on 8/9. Was that a gift co-MVP for the Kobe/Shaq storyline?


Yes, and it was in Phoenix as well.

If Rondo wins this skills comp then they'd have also won all those awards.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Tony wins. Just us and the Bulls (screw that PHX one).

And yeah, I kinda forgot Wade won it again his second year, and didn't even try the third.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn, Mario sucked in the tie breaker and JJ only needed 17 to win, but could only get a 12.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup. Both choked. Rio would've won if he didn't step on the line. It was Jones' to win with just a decent round and he had one of the worst I've seen. Oh well, can't remember how Kapono shot after he won, but Cook and Jones lost their stroke when they did.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:lol: 

Anyone see Zaire "li'l Dwyane Wade" interrupt the TNT broadcast to meet the guys? That was hilarious and random.


----------



## vin3000

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRFtLFpnmKA&context=C3dd7a62ADOEgsToPDskIOQOI1vmySatcbJ7TypLNW

my first miami heat video please enjoy! LEts gO HEAT


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good job!

Welcome to BBF :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So the reason Miami hasnt hosted an NBA all star game in over 20 years is because it takes place on the same weekend as the Miami boat show.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:jigga: you serious they can't work around that somehow?

Still makes no sense how often it's been in TX and not the Garden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Not enough hotel rooms to go around I guess



> ### A sure sign that peers respect Heat rookie Norris Cole? Several have gone out of their way to approach him with praise. "Tony Parker said he loves my confidence," Cole said. "Lou Williams said I'm quicker than I look on tape.''
> 
> ### What arguably is the Heat's best lineup (Mike Miller and Udonis Haslem with the Big Three), has played only 15 minutes together all season, with Miami outscoring teams, 42-18, during that time. Of course, we would see more of that lineup to close games if the Heat actually played close games.... Before signing with Portland last week, center Joel Pryzbilla spent three days in South Florida being recruited by the Heat. "They were first class," he told The Oregonian. "It was a tough decision." Though Joel Anthony has been playing well, the Heat still remains open to adding a veteran center who has something significant to offer.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/sports-buzz/#storylink=cpy


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That will probably change in the future if Miami allows the casino I read about last year to be built.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Gooodd stuff on Cole W2B, and from two guys who I'd like Cole to take elements of their game from. "Quicker than you look on tape" feels like a backhanded compliment, but I know I didn't think he was as quick as the Heat were saying after seeing his college highlights. For some reason in the pros he's seemed a lot quicker. His burst in the open court is absurd. I was worried it wouldn't even be on par with average PGs in the NBA, let alone in the upper echelon. 






This is hilarious. Kid is trying to convince the world he's Dwyane Wade's ignored son, yet he says over and over he's 21, which based on the time of the video would make Dwyane barely 8, if that, at the time of conception. Well done.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

There's a great video cut from the Knicks game with quotes overlaying it showing Joel's great D. Crazy how active he is. Battier also explains some elements of the D during the video that help understand how the rotating and help is a little different and more difficult in their system.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Link?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL. Forgot to say its on heat.com. 
*
Here*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

David Stern and Adam Silver said yesterday that they are planning on sending teams to China again for preseason games. With the big Tsingtao sponsorship that the Heat signed, you'd expect us to be one of those teams.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup, not to mention the PEAK deal they signed this month. Call us the China Heat.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Get ready to see something...interesting...on LeBron's feet. The color makes no sense but Nike is doing it for most of their players for some reason. Its some sort of "galaxy" theme...not sure if there's a connection with Orlando there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damm that hurt watching them interview Wade and Rose together. That was our Miami Chicago backcourt of the future during the XX season. 1.7%. Stupid ping-pong balls.

And that's funny, looks like LeBron wants to whip out his real shoes last minute. He's supposed to wear these:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Now they're doing LeBron and Dwight. Two uber-athletic interview combos.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OK...Adidas guys wearing orange shoes too. What is this?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dwyane is looking slower than usual. I guess he's just taking it easy this time. Still scoring, though. He and LeBron have 17 of the East's 28.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

19, rather.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Yup, not to mention the PEAK deal they signed this month. Call us the China Heat.


Time to break out the yellow jerseys


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bosh calling glass :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wade played 17:32 in the 1st half. I dont think he's played that much in a 1st half all season :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Knicks4life said:


> Time to break out the yellow jerseys


LOL. I feel like those might look better if the red/black was switched on the side panels.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Paul Pierce, Luol Deng, and Roy Hibbert need to be waived from the All Star game. Dont look the part at all.

How lame was that TNT "Turning Point" technology? All they did was shift from sideview to aerial and try to make it look cool/special.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Watching this annoys me. 

LeBron can hit that 3 when he's hot. He never has the chance to get hot cos he never even takes his open 3s in proper games.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

See what I mean.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Reggie Miller sucks. How is it arguable that Wade and Kobe are the best two 2 guards in the game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, its those two and no one else is in their stratosphere. Its a really weak time for SG play with Roy retiring and Gordon being out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bosh is shooting himself back into a slump tonight.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hopefully LeBron gets confidence in that 3 after tonight (but not too much confidence)...he's been stroking it beautifully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lebron's been insane in this game.

Wade hasnt been too bad himself. A triple double.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn. LeBron scorching all game, opportunity to pull up to take the late lead, passes for a TO. Was that the Finals in a nutshell?

And now, 3 players in NBA history have gotten triple-doubles in an All-Star game: Michael, LeBron, and Dwyane. Three best perimeter players in NBA history (when considering FG% and floor game, along with scoring), sorry Kobe.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I THINK OUR BOYS DID GOOD I THINK WE DID REAL GOOD GOOD SHIT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wade and Lebron both committed the two biggest turnovers in the game :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I hate to care about an All-Star game, but the part that bothers me is no one in the world would've minded if LeBron pulled up for a 34-foot three. He was hot as hell and everyone wanted him to shoot, if he took another dribble to the right he would've had a great shot in rhythm. It misses, fine, at least he took it. I'm not going to read into any of the "scared to close" issues that I'm sure many people are right now, but it would've been fun to see if he could've made that.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade and Lebron both committed the two biggest turnovers in the game :laugh:


LOL, forgot about Wade's. That was as much of a "gimme" as you'll ever see. Clearly he thought shot before catch. 

Whatever, if it wasn't for them the East wouldn't have even been in the game.

And yeah, :bosh2: was his normal February self. :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Whatever, if it wasn't for them the East wouldn't have even been in the game.


Something you will hear very little about over the next day


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Watching the highlights, I think LeBron was going to shoot, but Dwyane was in the corner calling for the ball vigorously. Can't fully blame Dwyane since LeBron ultimately made the pass, but he should've let LeBron just shoot it. Dwyane hadn't hit a jumper all game. But, the best part, we have the two best players ON THE EAST ALL STARS on our team.

:dwade: :lebron:

Was funny and a little bit disheartening seeing Kobe telling LeBron angrily he should've shot it.

Paul Pierce wins the award for worst performance: 1-8 and wasn't deterred at all after any of his clunkers. LeBron shot no FTs, first time all season? Pretty sure the only close shots he shot were completely uncontested dunks anyway.

Good work by Brooks avoiding outside criticism by playing Durant 37 minutes. Whoa.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Really cool that 2 out of the 3 triple doubles in AllStar history came from Heaters, and back-to-back years.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I was at the bar and couldn't hear the game.

What was Howard yelling at Kobe during the second half? Howard even got intense and started twitching up and down.


----------



## myst

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I was at the game!!! That Wade turnover was heartbreaking, the crowd wanted it so bad.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Howard was yelling "This is what I wanted! This is what I wanted! C'Mon!"

Man, Dwyane and Kobe don't like each other, do they? Dwyane waited until Kobe was walking to the bench to get his nose cleaned up before he even asked if he was alright. Kobe barely acknowledged him, if at all. Funny how Shaq and Kobe seem to be on better terms than Dwyane and Kobe now. Wonder if its just the SG competition or if something happened.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Really? Never noticed a beef there.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Flea ‏ @flea333
> 
> wade flagrants kobe in the all star game cementing the fact he is a jerk and will never ever be half the player kobe is


Man, Flea is one of my all-time favorite musicians, both in terms of his bass playing and approach to life, but this is laughably foolish. First, calling Dwyane a jerk while praising Kobe is extremely ironic, for a litany of reasons. Second, it wasn't intentional, he was going for the ball. Third, how does this prove he'll never be as good as Kobe? Fourth, based on stats you can make the case Dwyane has been better, albeit in a small sample size.

I forgive him, on behalf of his excessively blatant homerism, but I still gave him the business.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Really? Never noticed a beef there.


In my observations, when they're not coldly ignoring each other they're talking trash, even in All-Star games. I've never seen them have the kind of moments Kobe has with Melo or, now, Rose. I don't know if it stemmed from Shaq coming here, maybe in conjunction with that block Wade had on Kobe that first Shaq year where Kobe fell on his ass and could do nothing but laugh. They definitely don't have a warm relationship. I don't think Kobe and LeBron like each other that much either.


----------



## myst

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Man, Flea is one of my all-time favorite musicians, both in terms of his bass playing and approach to life, but this is laughably foolish. First, calling Dwyane a jerk while praising Kobe is extremely ironic, for a litany of reasons. Second, it wasn't intentional, he was going for the ball. Third, how does this prove he'll never be as good as Kobe? Fourth, based on stats you can make the case Dwyane has been better, albeit in a small sample size.
> 
> I forgive him, on behalf of his excessively blatant homerism, but I still gave him the business.
> 
> 
> 
> In my observations, when they're not coldly ignoring each other they're talking trash, even in All-Star games. I've never seen them have the kind of moments Kobe has with Melo or, now, Rose. I don't know if it stemmed from Shaq coming here, maybe in conjunction with that block Wade had on Kobe that first Shaq year where Kobe fell on his ass and could do nothing but laugh. They definitely don't have a warm relationship. I don't think Kobe and LeBron like each other that much either.



That's funny, I finally unfollowed Flea because of that tweet a few minutes ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Read some of his replies. Some replying back he wont be the man Kobe is until he rapes a white girl :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:lol: :rotf: :lol:

*Chris Sheridan being a douche.* Complaining like a bitch that the All-Star game doesn't matter, while simultaneously ripping LeBron for not being clutch.



myst said:


> That's funny, I finally unfollowed Flea because of that tweet a few minutes ago.


I would if it weren't for his music tweets. His basketball ones get pretty annoying though, he only speaks well of the Lakers and shits on everything else, sort of contrary to his balanced views on everything else in life. At the same time, I find it cool that one of my favorite musicians is also passionate about one of my other favorite things.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just when people were calming down about Cough-gate...



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏ @WojYahooNBA
> 
> Kobe Bryant suffered a nasal fracture in tonight's game, Lakers say. Dwyane Wade hit him in the third quarter.


Here comes more "Heat are assholes" hysteria. He was definitely going for the ball and got him on the recoil. Oh well, Heat @ Lakers Sunday night. I know one guy who'll be fired up...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Its always something with this team :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just realized, with Jones winning the shootout last year, Dwyane winning ASG MVP the year before, and Cook winning in '09, 2008 was the last time before this weekend the Heat took home no hardware if I'm not mistaken. Nice three year run  . 2006 and '07 Wade won the Skills challenge, and Kapono shootout in '07, so 5/6 years. DJ should've been in the 3-point shootout in '05, but got snubbed even though I believe he was #2 in makes behind QRich.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Just when people were calming down about Cough-gate...
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes more "Heat are assholes" hysteria. He was definitely going for the ball and got him on the recoil. Oh well, Heat @ Lakers Sunday night. I know one guy who'll be fired up...


Good, the hate feeds my fire! :devil2:

I wonder who's more fragile now, Kobe or Wade? Anytime Wade gets touched i'm fearful of another injury.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Nan, no beef, it looked more like a friendly trash talk.

Howard was guarding Kobe on the baseline right of the basket. They even replayed the thing on inside trax or whatever the thing where you can hear what players and coaches say.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

NM, just found it.






hahahahaha @ Lebron huarding Kobe. LOOK AT THE RIM! LOOK AT THE RIM!!!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I had posted what he said on the previous page.

Kind of forgot Dwyane was out for the last game against the Lakers. Dwyane complained afterwards that Kobe fouled him twice on the previous possession, so Kobe is still up 1. I expect an interesting battle between the two Sunday.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

ooops, read too quick, missed it.

Thanks


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Marc J. Spears ‏ @SpearsNBAYahoo Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Heat sign center Michael Gladness to second 10-day contract.


Ira brought up a good point. Heat didnt resign him right away after his last 10 day contract expired because these days over all star weekend would have counted towards the 10 day contract.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Jerry Zgoda ‏ @JerryZgoda Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Kobe on Wade's hit in an All Star game: “He didn’t mean to do it, he’s not that type of player. He’s a nicer guy than I am, to be honest. "


Props to Kobe. Still think he;s going for 50 on Sunday im what should be a crazy environment.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Take that, Flea.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

hahaha @ Kobe's quote!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Spo named EC coach of the month for February.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo: :spo:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lebron named EC player of the month, for the 2nd month in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Mike Ryan ‏ @MikeRyan790 Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Rasheed Wallace worked out for the Miami Heat this week.
> 
> Mike Ryan ‏ @MikeRyan790 Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Hasn't... I've confirmed he worked out for Miami RT @MrShadM @MikeRyan790 I thought it was announced that he signed with the Lakers


Dont know how credible this is or why Lebatard's producer would have heard this and not one of the hundred beat writers that cover this team. 

A week ago I would have been really against this. But if he is in any kind of shape, he would help us more than Curry, Pitt, and Gladness can. Its more about wanting anyone but these 3, moreso than wanting Wallace.

Gladness' 2nd and last 10 day contract expires on Friday.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I laughed at this when it seemed like LAL was signing him, but he actually makes more sense down here. I still wouldn't love it, but it really all depends on how in shape he is.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo named EC coach of the month for February.


Gritty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Reason why Mario's been wearing Spalding's since the Knicks game...


> Surya Fernandez ‏ @SuryaHeatNBA Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Spalding announces Mario Chalmers, Jimmer Fredette and Chris Singleton as new brand ambassadors.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I thought those red shoes he wore at the Three-Point shoot-out and in LA weren't Jordans. Good for him, but I had no idea Spalding had shoes.

And...Chris Singleton? OK.










EDIT: Didnt realize Singleton is a rookie, must be thinking of the other Singleton. Is this one any decent?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sure hope Miami brings in the red Hexpads etc when we wear those red alternates. Looked badass on Norris in the rookie game.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh
> 
> Woah stat from @ESPNStatsInfo: Outside the Big 3, no Miami player has more than 11 pts on post-up plays this season. es.pn/yHWTLM














Wade County said:


> Sure hope Miami brings in the red Hexpads etc when we wear those red alternates. Looked badass on Norris in the rookie game.


:yes:

Probably next year, as we've made one to two minor uniform adjustments every season since '10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Look what Wade retweeted :laugh:


> Dwyane Wade ‏ @DwyaneWade This! RT @EthanJSkolnick: Even if Manning signs with Dolphins, Mario Chalmers will still consider himself the biggest star in South Florida.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I laughed at that. Funny as shit. Le Batard even brought it up on the show. Ah, Twitter.

*Miami Signing Rasheed Wallace?*



> During the All-Star break, rumors started circulating that Wallace was on the verge of signing with the Los Angeles Lakers. However, the two sides didn’t agree to a deal and, while the Lakers still have an open roster spot, no signing appears to be imminent.
> 
> The Miami Heat have expressed significant interest in Wallace and recently worked him out. Miami wants to add a big man to their roster and they view Wallace as a low-risk, high-reward signing. If the Heat aren’t able to trade for a big before the deadline or sign a bought-out center, they could decide to sign Wallace for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Boris Diaw has asked for a buyout. He's not a C, but i'd take him over any of the last 3 on our bench (Curry, Juwan, Gladness)


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

My brother is a die-hard, hyper-critical Bobcats fan (I don't know why he tortures himself), I'll ask him about Diaw.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd take Diaw. He's a massive unit, but atleast he's serviceable....


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I was expecting some quality amnesties or buyouts this season. Pretty lousy and quiet season for transactions.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Well, the buyouts wont come until after next week (trade deadline.) But yeah, the amnesty thing was vastly overstated prior to the season.



> @ESPNStatsInfo Kobe goes 9-for-31, missing 22 shots; tied for the most missed shots in an NBA game this season. He tied himself.


Everyone's hot new MVP candidate, folks.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If LeBron missed that many shots in a game.....

ESPN would just melt down.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They would add 4 rings to the necessary total for him to become a "winner."


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL @ he tied himself.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Kobe is 17-57 in the past two games. Nobody talks about it haha. Such a scam


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Can't understand how/why he shoots like that playing with those bigs.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

This is funny: Derrick Rose is playing so well because of...790 The Ticket.

*Muller: A ‘Thank You’ Letter To The Men Of 790 The Ticket In Miami*



> Dear Jon ‘Stugotz’ Weiner and Marc Hochman of 790 The Ticket in Miami :
> 
> I would personally like to take the time to thank you two idiots for your idiotic statements regarding reigning NBA MVP– and Chicago’s favorite son — Derrick Rose.
> 
> If it weren’t for you two buffoons, Bulls fans probably wouldn’t be seeing Chicago as the hottest team in the NBA right now riding a current eight-game winning streak. They probably wouldn’t currently own the best record in the NBA (for the second straight season), and that certain point guard you disrespected probably wouldn’t be on the tear that he is currently on.
> 
> Ever since you two decided to call out Mr. Rose as a “fraud,” complained that he wasn’t dancing and carrying on like an idiot at the all-star game in Orlando, and proclaimed him to be the worst MVP in the history of the league, all that kid from the South Side of Chicago has done is play like a man possessed.
> 
> And like it or not, if Derrick Rose continues on the torrid pace that he is on and the Bulls keep playing the way they are right now down the stretch, that same “fraud” just might win his second straight league MVP trophy.
> 
> One of my favorite things to tell people is, “Never poke a stick at a sleeping tiger, because eventually, that tiger is going to wake up. And once he does, you are not going to like the outcome.”
> 
> Congratulations, you two.
> 
> That sleeping tiger you decided to poke that plays his home games at the United Center in Chicago has risen from his slumber and he is taking out his anger on anyone and everyone in his path.
> 
> On the season, Derrick Rose is averaging 22.7 ppg, 7.8 apg, 3.4 rpg, and 0.9 spg.
> 
> In the six games he has played since your pre-pubescent remarks, Rose is averaging 26.3 ppg, 8.3 apg, 4.3 rpg, and 1.3 spg.
> 
> Since the two of you are probably incapable of basic math, let me help you out: His numbers are better across the board since you two decided to run your mouths.
> 
> The MVP award doesn’t always go to the player that scores the most points or averages the most rebounds or assists per game. It doesn’t always go to the “best player” either. If it did, Michael Jordan would have won the MVP every year he played in the league.
> 
> Instead, the award usually goes to the player that is the “most valuable” to his team.
> 
> Do either of you really think the Chicago Bulls would be 33-8 on the year without Derrick Rose running the show?
> 
> You are damn right they wouldn’t be, because a player like Rose is worth his weight in gold.
> 
> While he may not have the overall talent of a LeBron James or the scoring ability of a Kevin Durant or a Kobe Bryant, Derrick is just as important to his team as those players are to theirs.
> 
> To undervalue what he means to the Bulls is a joke, and the fact that people like you two can’t see that is an even bigger joke.
> 
> My advice to you is to never speak about any topic you have absolutely no clue about. It makes you look stupid, but more importantly, it makes you lose any and all credibility you may have had prior to opening your traps.
> 
> But like I said earlier: Thanks you two.
> 
> You may have done the Chicago Bulls and their fans a huge favor heading towards the playoffs.


Unreal.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So, Heat, missing a perennial All-Star and by far their only decent big man, lose in one of the toughest buildings to play, making the Lakers a true contender and Kobe Bryant a leading MVP candidate. The Bulls, with a better record, lose at home to the Magic, albeit missing CJ Watson and Richard Hamilton and on the 2nd night of a back-to-back. Will the Magic and Howard get the same, sudden-contender/MVP treatment given to the Lakers? I feel no. But that's really only a compliment to the Heat. On paper, the Magic's victory is much more impressive, IMO.

I don't even feel like the Magic played that well down the stretch, though I admit I missed most of the rest of the game, so I don't know how they played throughout. But they weren't really feeding Howard late, and when they did something went wrong every time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No, because the game isnt on ESPN for that awful halftime and post game show to overreact to.

btw, where is Ernie, Kenny and Barkley tonight?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good point Jace. Gotta love the bias, huh.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

True W2B, but ATH and PTI still harped on how the Lakers sent a "we're contenders" statement with the game.

And I was wondering the same about those three, I think Marv, Kerr, and Miller were off, too. I guess working once a week takes its toll, and they'd rather give all the big guns a vacation at once. 

Shaq: not a big gun. :shaq:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

NCAA tournament is coming up and they all do work on there. So they just got a week off.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

True that.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Didn't realize we have to pick in the 1st round this year, even if we secretly agree to trade it later. Maybe we don't need that #1 seed . Would be cool if we can nab a Norris-level impact kind of player. draftexpress.com currently has Tyshawn Taylor in our spot. I rarely watch college ball, but Rio's rookie year led me to become somewhat interested in the Jayhawks, and I still remember seeing Taylor the first time and coming away very impressed. I thought he'd be out of college by his sophomore season. Obviously, as a senior, he hasn't yet developed into the player I saw him having the potential to be, but he's having a great season and if we can see a 6-3 combo guard who can create his own shot fitting into the rotation (doubtful as Norris seems to be carving out that niche here), he'd be nice. With the trend to go small off the bench, I could see Norris and he forming a very quick, versatile backcourt off the bench. Sort of depends on Miller's future here, and what Harris can develop into. As far as Taylor, I'm really impressed with the improvement he's made from 3. Sounds like he's already ahead of Cole in that area, after starting college as a suspect shooter.

I think an athletic PF would probably be the best choice, but I don't see one in our range. Jon Givony of draftexpress has been hyping Kevin Jones a lot lately, as a Haslem-Carl Landry-Chuck Hayes type. Supposedly he doesn't possess much athleticism, but with UD seemingly nearing the cliff, could be intriguing. They have him slotted to go in the early 2nd round, and project him as a very good role player on a winning team.

Also, it appears LeBryan Nash from OSU might be available. He's frequented SportsCenter's top 10 this year because of his elite athleticism. At 6-7 and with his frame, he'd be an ideal SF on both ends, but there's a good deal of refinement needed on and off the court. Intriguing, but slightly risky.

And Festus Ezeli is a 6-11, 255-lb C from Vanderbilt who apparently has very good athleticism and mobility. DX has OKC taking him at 30, one spot after us. Despite current problems consistently rebounding, and not much of an offensive game, I think we'd be thrilled to take a guy like that. He's probably the one I'd be most interested in.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*






Festus working it. Would be a fun name to say here. FESTIVUS!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wait wait wait....

Draft discussion?

I knew there was something compelling me to log on to the Miami Heat forum this morning. I have a couple draft crushes this year but I'm hesitant to give them the Smithian seal of approval just yet.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Do share.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wade with his mom and Dad..










Just posting it because, even though he was raised by his dad, you almost never hear about or see him.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

For awhile I thought he didn't even know his dad, but then I think ESPN had a special on him where they showed an interview with D-Wade Sr. Surprised to see him with the mom, never seen that before. I guess they're cordial, at least now. Multi-millionaire, super-successful son probably helps dispose of some old baggage.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Do share.


There is a _small_ chance as of right now that Arnett Moultrie comes out. If he does I'll be  and :headbang: for him.

Past him.... It's a thin field since we don't have many needs.

I think Terrance Henry would be nice but Terrell Harris makes him almost repetitive.

Dee Bost would be a really good pickup. He's been in a dysfunctional system and is still a star. He'd be good enough to let us move either Cole or Chalmers.

I'll wait until a bit closer to the draft to announce an official draft crush.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

What's the story between Wade and his pop?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Off the top of my head: Sr. divorced Mama Wade when Jr. was very young, and went off to have a different family and raise a separate batch of kids, basically having no relationship with Dwyane, who stayed behind and was raised by his mother, grandmother, and sisters. Mama Wade's drug problems kept her from being able to handle raising the kids, and Dwyane's older sister Tragil took over the bulk of the responsibilities. Feeling that Dwyane needed some masculine influence in his life, and recognizing the burden on her mother, Tragil told young Dwyane (around 8, I believe) they were going on a trip and to pack his things. She brought him to his dad's house before telling him last minute he'd be staying there. This is when he finally got to know his dad, as well as his half brothers. They toughened him up both as a young man, as well as playing him extremely rough in driveway bball games despite him being the youngest/smallest. Dwyane credits this to his toughness on the court, ability to finish through contact and such.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

aaaaaaaaah, I thought he frew up not knowing him.

Thanks for the story.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, we're so frustrated with UD's sudden decline, but think about how NY fans feel about Stoudemire. He went from early season MVP candidate last year, to absolute rubbish this year. He's just...terrible. To think, people were freaking out about the Heat having chosen the wrong PF in 2010 last season. Nice to know that the decision was sound.

Man, the Knicks are awful. Chicago is good, yes, but its NY is shitting themselves here at the end, at least. Kept getting chance after chance to get back but blew it. Bulls 35-9.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

There's just something about Melo that doesnt mesh with the Knicks, He is just too one dimensional. The Knicks were cruising without him (when lin was on the rise), and with him back they are 2-8. They are literally shooting themselves out of the playoffs.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> The NBA on ESPN ‏ @NBAonESPN
> 
> NBA fines D-Rose $25K for ref criticism: "I've gotta be the only superstar in the league that's going through what I'm going through."


Looks like we'll be facing an angry Rose. He's losing his grip on the "humble" thing. I've heard non-partisan fans agree with my sentiments that he gets the most elite superstar calls. They've created a monster. I don't know what play(s) this is about, but his team won and I've seen him get the lightest of nick-nack calls regularly.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> I've heard non-partisan fans agree with my sentiments that he gets the most elite superstar calls.


Which is why he's behind John Wall, Rodney Stuckey, and James Harden for FTA. :sarcasm:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If you really believe that's a relevant way of deciphering how many/what kind of calls a player gets, we've got a lot of work to do.

Let's take a look:



Rose - 215 FTA - *34 games*

Wall - 263 FTA - 40 games

Stuckey - 236 FTA - 37 games

Harden - 255 FTA - 40 games



Just examining the initial, raw stats, yes Rose has the least amount of attempts in the group, but he's also played the least amount of games. Stuckey has only played 3 more games, but edges him by 21 attempts. Let's look a little further, though:



FTA Per Game / Per 36 mins:

Rose - 6.3 / 6.4

Wall - 6.6 / 6.4

Stuckey - 6.4 / 7.3

Harden - 6.4 / 7.2



Once again, Rose comes in last, or tied, this time. This would be a *more* accurate way of determining who gets more calls, but still other things need to be considered. Pace is an important factor here. Without looking up the numbers, I'd guess that the Bulls play at the slowest tempo of these four teams. I know they play slower than WAS/OKC, and can guess Detroit plays faster as well. Obviously, more possessions = more opportunities to get to the line. I'm not going to take the time to look into the really detailed statistics right now (usage rate, percentage of shots a player takes from where, etc.), but one thing to consider is the fact that Rose has been way more confident and willing to use his outside game this season. I'd think we'd all agree that more jumpshots = less attacking = less trips to the line. Let's look at 3-point-attempts per game/36:



Rose - 4.5 / 4.5

Wall - 0.6 / 0.5

Stuckey - 1.5 / 1.8

Harden - 4.7 / 5.3



Harden and Rose have a pretty sizable gap between them and the other two, so I think we can attribute their higher FT numbers to relentless attacking. One other thing to note, Rose has been playing hurt most of the year with his toe and back injuries. He had his first in-game dunk last night since early February. Surely this, along with his newfound faith in his jumpers, has kept him from attacking as much. Regarding the Rose/Harden comparison, Harden spends way less of his touches generating assists, another element that'll keep Rose from frequenting the FT line as much. His role is to attack, attack, attack, and of course take open threes. Doesn't surprise me that he averages more attempts from the line.

One more thing to consider, and this could be a reach, but Rose often finishes plays in which his defender is whistled for a foul, resulting in one less FTA then he would've gotten had he not made the basket. Don't know his and-1 numbers, so its hard to calculate how much this would lower his total, but it surely has an affect.

Alright, I'm getting tired of this and just want to concentrate on the game. There's much more info to bring to the table to have this discussion fully, but just wanted to simply show you that looking at the simplest stats the way you did is not only insufficient, but often deceptive. Ultimately, the best thing to do in this situation is watch the games, look at the calls he gets, and decide for yourself whether or not you think they're good calls. Its highly subjective, but that's the name of the game. It always bothered me when people merely looked at Wade's FTA's, particularly in the Finals, and said the refs give him special treatment just because he took a bunch. I don't understand how someone determines the legitimacy of foul calls based on amount of attempts. Its absurd.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I know it goes beyond just looking at attempts. Even mentioning the raw numbers is ridiculous. You could've saved yourself a heck of a lot of time by just cutting to the jumpshots/drives/etc. You aren't talking to a fool, and you shouldn't assume as much.

"It's highly subjective."

And there you go.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Figured I'd be thorough, just in case. Your first post made me question how much you really understood about the application of stats.

And if you agree its subjective, why'd you come with damn-near-irrelevant stats and a cute smilie?


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Figured I'd be thorough, just in case. Your first post made me question how much you really understood about the application of stats.


That's fair. There are some posters who don't seem to know or care much of anything beyond simple things they see in a statline.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Bruce Arthur ‏ @bruce_arthur Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> If Orlando doesn't trade Dwight now, they're the guy who thinks that stripper really likes them.


:laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

hahhahahahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Reading a SI article on 'Toine's current happenings, a little new (to me) info on the championship celebrations was thrown in:



> The high point? That was June 20, 2006, when Walker won his ring, with the Heat. In Game 6 he went for 14 points and 11 boards as Miami completed its comeback from an 0--2 Finals deficit against the Mavericks. Afterward, the Heat players partied in Dallas's American Airlines Center until they were kicked out. Then they partied at the Ritz-Carlton, where team president Pat Riley had rented out an entire ballroom. At 5 a.m. the team voted to fly back to Miami to party some more. It was, Walker says, "the moment you work your whole career for."


*link*

Dallas chose to stay in Miami and hit our club scene.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Looks like LAL is trading Blake for Beasley (3-way sending Blake to PO and Crawford to Minny). Interesting. Good trade for what they give up (though they get even worse at PG), but I see a lot of frustration face in Kobe's future. Mike still has a lot of the same issues in his game, and relying on him to fix the offense if a death sentence. Should be fun.

Happy for Mike, because he's always loved Kobe and the Lakers.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hopefully he gets more burn, and an opportunity to shine.

I still believe!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

David Kahn would trade for a PG :laugh:
.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL, didn't think about that. Good point. At least he has the excuse of Rubio going down. Still, Ridnour and Barea are there, too.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Hopefully he gets more burn, and an opportunity to shine.
> 
> I still believe!


Part that worries me is Brown's banal offensive system. We'll see how Beas looks in it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> LOL, didn't think about that. Good point. At least he has the excuse of Rubio going down. Still, Ridnour and Barea are there, too.


Yup, but then fter this season, Blake is still on contract for 2 more seasons.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^Blake's going to Portland, Kahn's getting Jamal Crawford. Which I really like for them. They needed to move Bease, and they get a good guy for the 2 guard spot. Rubio/Crawford/Williams/Love/Pekovic is nice when Ricky's back.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If Beasley goes to LA, Kobe will destroy him. He'll bitch slap him the first game. Kobe isn't nice like Wade.

Tread carefully Beasley.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If we dont trade for Kaman or another Big....im going to be pissed off. We wont make it past the second round.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

What!?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

We can't trade for Kaman, but I haven't heard anything about him being moved, meaning he might get bought out. Still need time for deals to be finalized, though. We'll see.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Anthony Carter has been waived. I'd take a look with our young PGs Tweedle-Dee/Tweedle-Dumb-ing out.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, I wonder if Nene would've taken less money to come here if he knew he'd get shipped to Wizard land.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The difference between what he got from Denver and the MLE is too great he probably would have went to the Rockets though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Also, the Rockets might buyout Derek Fisher, who I'm sure would love to get back at LA by winning a chip with the team who tried to steal him away from them a few years ago. One of the things I love about this CBA is he can't go back to LA until July. He'd be a pretty good 3rd-string option, and you know Riley would chomp.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So Beasley remains a Timberwolf. A bunch of Lakers guys were tweeting it was done last night. LOL.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Holy crap, we think we've been getting hosed by officials lately? Anyone watching this Syracuse game? There have been at least 3 vomit-inducing calls down the stretch against UNC-Asheville that have kept them from tying or taking the lead. Unbelievable. And I have no pony in this race. A goal-tending call which I missed, not sure which way it went, but according to Harland and Miller it was obviously wrong and went against UNC-A. Then a lane violation where the guard clearly entered the 3-point line after the ball was released. And probably the worst of all, down 3, UNC-A got a Syracuse player to clearly fumble the ball out of bounds (I mean, there wasn't a defensive hand anywhere near the ball) and somehow they called it out on UNC-A. This is sad.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm dissapointed for Mike that he didnt get dealt. He's clearly not in Minnys plans, with the logjam they have at the 3/4 spot, and it looks like they like Derrick Williams and are gonna try make it work.

Hoping he can find a home somewhere. I'm surprised somebody like the Wizards, his hometown, haven't come calling for him though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I think the Wizards consider there yard to be riddled with enough nutcases. As much as I'd think he'd like returning home, can't quite yet see that as a good environment for him.

PO will waive Oden. I think if the league lets us play him with crutches he might be better than all of our bench centers. DO IT RILES!


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wizards are trying to clean house of people with a rep like Beasley. Nene for McGee, Young to Clippers and trying to ship Blatche out for *anything* proves that.

Mike expires this offseason though, and he'll be at a new team no doubt. I doubt he'll even get too much money, so could go to a lot of teams. Magic if they get a bit of capspace?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I still think he's a legit starter. He's a 17/18 and 6/7 board per game guy in the right situation.

He'll probably only get like mid-level money from someone, and I doubt many people are going to want to give him a long term contract. Max 3 years i'd say.

Sidenote, Greg Oden just got waived. What does that say about what the Blazers think his future is like...still, we should be keeping huge tabs on that dude.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



ßen said:


> Wizards are trying to clean house of people with a rep like Beasley. Nene for McGee, Young to Clippers and trying to ship Blatche out for *anything* proves that.


Excellent moves on their part.

Grit, purity, and positive disposition is finding its way to DC.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

And a big contract for a 14/7 bigman. Maybe Nene can be more for that team, im not sure.

Look, they definitely needed to clear house. John Wall should look in the mirror too - his play and attitude has not exactly been exemplary.

I woke up in a cold sweat last night thinking about something. What would happen if Wade and James opt out after year 4 of the Big 3 era, and Bosh goes "I aint getting this kinda $$$ elsewhere" and stays?

We get stuck with Bosh as our marquee guy? FML that could be the most frustrating Heat era of all.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Sidenote, Greg Oden just got waived. What does that say about what the Blazers think his future is like...still, we should be keeping huge tabs on that dude.


Blazers are going FULL rebuild. They've got rid of coach, and half the team. I wouldn't say the Oden waiving is because he has no future, they just want no part of the roster they have no aside from LMA. 

I'm also not saying I have any hopes of Oden being anything more than a foul prone, injury prone big.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd take Oden's 6 fouls over Pittman's.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They had to get rid of Oden to make room for the moves they made.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Holy crap. Shattier has missed his last 11 treys....no wonder we've friggin lost.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Can we hire Phoenix's medical staff, sign Oden, and beast?

Please?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That staff would get Oden going by next Tuesday. :shaq:

Speaking of Shattier's incompetence and our inability to hit threes consistently (coupled with Miller's health concerns), a player we supposedly went after this offseason is about to shake loose: Shawne Williams. I know we're hte Miami wings already, but it might be worth a look if the threes dont start falling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hey WC, Ben or anyone else, not gonna be able to post game threads or post much at all for a weekn so im gonna need one of you to post the game threads. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

What gives?


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Hey WC, Ben or anyone else, not gonna be able to post game threads or post much at all for a weekn so im gonna need one of you to post the game threads. Thanks :cheers:


I should be able to hold down the fort. Starting when? Don't want to steal your thunder if you're still here for the next game.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Was just thinking about the Magic game. It occurred to me that perhaps Wade should've let LeBron go for the walk-off win. I know the thinking is that Wade hit one the last game, and I believe he was hot at the end of that game, but in theory him already having hit one recently lowers his chances of making another. LeBron is due for one of those shots to go in, and he could use the lift. Just a thought, but I doubt all of that factored into their thinking.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bosh is really starting to trouble me. Check out his March numbers...

15.4ppg
5.4rpg
1.2apg
0.6bpg
1.0spg
36.2mpg
42.9%fg
85.0%ft

5.4 boards in 36.2 minutes. Yep, this is happening.

WTF man!?

42.9% shooting? 15 points? 5 rebounds? WHO IS THIS GUY 

Not to mention this is coming off a lacklustre February where he went for 14 and 9 on 43%.

:bosh2::bosh2::bosh2:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Why should Dwyane's return lower his FG percentage? It makes no sense, has to be a mental thing. Even when they go to him consistently he mucks things up.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

DWade getting some hate for calling Dwight out on his "loyalty." 

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...017147.html;_ylt=Aqytm5o3R85.68xWaT4s91W8vLYF


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If Dwight is "too loyal", sign that 6 year extension big fella.

Way to "stand on your own 2" Jarret Jack also. How's that going for you in New Orleans? Winning?

FOH with these idiots.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I've seen people interpret that "loyalty hahahaha" tweet by Dwyane to be about: 1) Dwight 2) LA shipping out Fisher 3) OK. Forgot the third one, but it was also a legit possibility. Could've been Nene but I thought it was a more possible-seeming one. Wait, might've been the McMillan firing. In fact, could've been a general comment on all of the above, though that retarded Jack tweet is the clubhouse favorite.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lakers now have our 1st-rounder next year from the LeBron trade.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> I've seen people interpret that "loyalty hahahaha" tweet by Dwyane to be about: 1) Dwight 2) LA shipping out Fisher 3) OK. Forgot the third one, but it was also a legit possibility. Could've been Nene but I thought it was a more possible-seeming one. Wait, might've been the McMillan firing. In fact, could've been a general comment on all of the above, though that retarded Jack tweet is the clubhouse favorite.


Wade says it's not about Dwight. https://twitter.com/#!/DwyaneWade/status/180493760457736193

You're right. It's probably a general comment. People too quick to jump on our guys' backs, as usual.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The more I think about it the more I think its about Fisher. So much is made of LeBron being disloyal by ditching Cleveland, and thus making players in general out to be disloyal if they don't stick with the team that drafted them, indicating that as a poor character trait. However, it seems teams are morally exempt from this, as they are excused for doing whatever suits their situation, regardless of "backstabbing" players who've given a lot to them over the years. (On a side note, it was initially speculated the Lakers made the trades to avoid the luxury tax, but tweeters later realized the contracts they sent out would've expired before it kicked in.) It doesn't make sense that the owner/president/GM can do what suits them best, but not the player.

That's basically how I believe Dwyane meant to be interpreted.

:dwade:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










This photo Wade tweeted...I wonder if that dude on the right got his high five. :lol:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> “I didn’t anticipate being moved after all that whole situation before when they couldn’t find a trade, or a trade didn’t work out that they had. I just kept hearing that things were kind of dead,” (Chris) Kaman said. “I heard my name a couple of times the last couple of days, but mostly by you guys and some other people that I know in the media. I hadn’t really heard anything solid. So here I am to finish out the season with the Hornets.”
> 
> Kaman said he’s open to re-signing with the Hornets next season.
> 
> “Yes sir, certainly,” he said.
> 
> Demps said the club was amenable as well.


*link*

Doesn't sound like a guy who'll push for a buyout. Damnit Chris! Get mean!

So...Ronny Turiaf is going to be bought out...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Fisher looks like he'll be bought out.. I'd welcome him in Miami...Wade was def talking about the Lakers when he talked tweeted about loyalty


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If they buy him out, he'll probably retire and join the Laker staff. He won't come here. I don't want him here, veteran leadership or not.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I what world do you guys live in where you would want a 38 year old point guard?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He'd be third string. He'd come in when our top 2 are playing reckless or not hitting needed outside shots, something Fish can still do.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Eye on Basketball ‏ @EyeOnBasketball
> 
> Rockets to buy out Derek Fisher. http://cbsprt.co/A9w1wb


..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Apparently Oden is interested in joining the Pacers when he gets healthy. Figures. Join a team with an established C so there's no disappointment if injured again.

EDIT: He's lived in Indy since he was 9, my bad.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Kaman's loyalty to New Orleans makes me sad.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Meh, when was the last time LeBron took a game-ending shot? And its not like he hasnt had good fourth quarters this year.

Apparently JO is again telling people he wants to return to Miami. Rivers doesn't expect him to play basketball the rest of the year because he re-aggravated a left wrist injury before the AS break. Apparently, though, he could take a cortisone shot to play the rest of the year, instead of getting season ending surgery (shouldn't he call it quits after this year, anyway?) Even as a backup, I'd think I'd pass. Especially since he loves blocking shots with that left hand, and even with a cortisone shot his soft ass will be scared to.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, the Rockets have waived T-Will. Hard to tell how a guy has played based off of stat averages compiled in inconsistent minutes. I hated him with NJ as a rook because he just seemed like a punk-ass (did this result from a play where he did something to one of our guys, or is it just his face and 'tude?), but he definitely has intriguing skills and athleticism. His fg% is god awful in limited minutes, but he could still be a very good player if reigned in. Anyone watch him over the past couple of seasons enough to garner a legit analysis? A swingman is the farthest thing from a priority here, but he'd be an intriguing piece for next year, or maybe even insurance this year if Miller goes down and/or Bane keeps Shatting. 0.0024% chance it happens, still intriguing due to talent/potential.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Vanderbilt, featuring my C prospect to watch for our 1st-rounder, is on TNT right now. Looks alright.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Fab Melo anyone? 7-foot Brazillian who can defend.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm not big on drafting a center. I'm really high on Dexter Pittman. I think he needs to be who we sell out on.

I really want us to draft a wing player. Terrance Henry is high on my list and I think he slips to us.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Considering he's not even in DX's database, and nbadraft.net has nothing on him, I'd say he slips to us 

I'm becoming very high on Jae Crowder, whom I'd think you'd love Smithy. Marquette. Tough. Hustler. Defensive-minded. Guards all 5 positions in College in a game. Clutch. Developing an outside shot. His position is a little blurry, he plays mostly PF but is only 6-6, and while very long, does not have outstanding athleticism. Still a lot of things to love about him, and no doubt Pat already sees him soaked in Heat DNA.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Anybody else think we should not even start a PG? I think this line up would maximize our potential. Wade/Jones/James/Bosh/Anthony 2nd unit. Chalmers/Cole/Battier/Haslem/Pittman (obviously) we wouldn't play this unit as a whole. But I think Cole acts like more of a SG as it is. And we don't need a true PG in our starting lineup since Wade and James are both very capable passers/ball handlers. Uh yeah, food for thought. I know Spoelstra would never do this he's far to traditional and closed minded.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> Anybody else think we should not even start a PG?


No.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Considering he's not even in DX's database, and nbadraft.net has nothing on him, I'd say he slips to us
> 
> I'm becoming very high on Jae Crowder, whom I'd think you'd love Smithy. Marquette. Tough. Hustler. Defensive-minded. Guards all 5 positions in College in a game. Clutch. Developing an outside shot. His position is a little blurry, he plays mostly PF but is only 6-6, and while very long, does not have outstanding athleticism. Still a lot of things to love about him, and no doubt Pat already sees him soaked in Heat DNA.


I do like the guy. Watched him a bit this season. Seems like a good pickup. He, JaMychal Green, and Bernard James are decent defensive options at forward. Green has some attitude issues but is really athletic. Ricardo Ratliffe would be an awesome pickup for us and I think could eventually replace Haslem. Just depends whether or not he drops.

I don't want another project seven footer. I want wing players. I think Will Barton will end up turning pro, and I'd love to pick him up since I think he'll majorly slide. Doron Lamb would be a good pickup. Terrance Henry would be so versatile and such an excellent pickup. He is 6'9, has a little range, can defend, can rebound a bit, etc. Decent at everything, master at none. He'd be a good bench pickup.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sounds like Ratcliffe will be there when we pick. I think we'll have some decent prospects that could turn into rotation players within their first two seasons (as in, quicker than Pitt) to choose from. Pat's doing his scouting tour, not sure where he is right now but he was in Louisville recently. God knows we'll need cheap production with the new CBA.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Is it bad I still am a Battier fan?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

All we need is a C that can rebound and catch and finish inside of 5ft in the paint. There's gotta be a couple of players that fit that mold when we pick. Just has to be :laugh:

Young wings wont play on this team, and if they do, they wont when it'll matter most. So if I was Riles, I'd tell all my scouts to focus on all players over 6'9.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

My thoughts exactly. I don't understand why you guys want wings. Either a 3rd string pg or a 6'10 and bigger even.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Of course a big is the priority, but I think we should also keep an eye out for an athletic wing to groom to backup LeWade as Battier and Miller get older and older. I think it would surprise some how much this team would be well-served to add a somewhat-skilled athlete swingman to come off the bench. Someone in the mold of a Nic Batum (I know, I know, won't be able to get that kind of talent).



> Chris Towers ‏ @bobbob1313
> 
> @HPbasketball Kobe has attempted at least 20 shots in 38 games. LeBron has 18 such games. He averages 1.3 points less per game than Kobe.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Of course a big is the priority, but I think we should also keep an eye out for an athletic wing to groom to backup LeWade as Battier and Miller get older and older. I think it would surprise some how much this team would be well-served to add a somewhat-skilled athlete swingman to come off the bench. Someone in the mold of a Nic Batum (I know, I know, won't be able to get that kind of talent).


Terrel Harris?

This reminds me of the Dolphins always drafting defense back during the Wannstedt era. Drafting Eddie Moore in the 2nd round to backup Zach Thomas when we have no #1 receiver or left tackle. 

Do we really need to spend a draft pick on the most generic position to simply backup our best player? We have James Jones, Mike Miller, Shane Battier, and Terrel Harris for the swing positions. I think we're set. All we need is a damn 7 footer who can rebound and dunk a basketball.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

we dont need wings, we have LEbron wade miller james jones and battier....we need an athletic big..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏ @WojYahooNBA Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> JJ Hickson has completed a buyout with the Kings, league source tells Y!


Amazing how just a couple of seasons ago, the Cavs didnt want to trade him for Amare.

Anyway, i'd obviously take him here. He isnt a center, but it'd be nice insurance if UD or Bosh had to miss a game or two.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, not a C but still a decent back up big man.

I don't understand, what happened to him? I thought he had a bright future!?

I remember him having a Taj Gibson/Brandon Bass type of impact!?


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I like Hickson, he'd be great to have when UD isn't playing well. (19 out of 20 games)

Of course, that doesn't matter, because UD and Battier have got minutes all year long, when they've played like shit.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hickson would appear nice, but I haven't seen what he's done in SAC. It definitely triggers alarms that such a crappy team would buy him out, but that could've been through his and his agent's demands. I think he played some C at Cleveland, obviously there's the LeBron connection. So weird he's teamless now, after being so valued with the Cavs.



doctordrizzay said:


> we dont need wings, we have LEbron wade miller james jones and battier....we need an athletic big..


I'm not sure if people are reading my posts. BIGS ARE THE PRIORITY. However, if there is no big available that fits the bill, we could also use a backup wing TO GROOM FOR THE FUTURE. LeBron and Wade are fantastic. They're still in their prime. Battier is already starting to look like the crypt keeper, and what do we really expect from Miller within a year or two? James Jones is a fantastic shooter, but he's extremely limited. I like Harris' potential, but it remains to be seen if he's dynamic enough to provide what I'd like to see from a back up wing. Once again, I WANT A BIG (PF/C) MORE THAN ANYTHING.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I hear what you are saying but the only thing that comes to mind for me is: cook and wright...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL. Bulls get Heat night after getting beat by Magic in an OT game. Bulls tonight get Magic after a close game against Heat. Its unbelievable how many schedule breaks they've gotten this year, including the three west teams they play twice compared to the Heat's three.

So, once again, the Bulls are looking *better* without Rose, this time playing the team they lost to at home with Rose.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I hear what you are saying but the only thing that comes to mind for me is: cook and wright...


I hear ya, but this would be initially to supplement Miller/Battier's skill for young athleticism, and down the road to replace them altogether.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Free agent Ronny Turiaf to decide new team by Wed., agent Mark Bartelstein told ESPN. Celtics & Heat lead pack of teams interested


..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Both teams need a big badly. He'd probably get more burn with Boston though, so will be interesting to see where he goes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OKC and Miami are front runners for Fisher according to Marc Stein. Sounds like OKC may have the advantage since they'd have a chance at facing the Lakers.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7...-miami-heat-oklahoma-city-thunder-sources-say


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Also heard Chicago wants Turiaf, but that's even less playing time.

Anyone who thought Pat wouldn't go after Fisher doesn't know Pat. We have Juwan Howard on the roster.

:juwan:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Pat will go for him, no doubt.

Juwan...now there's a dude who Shattier's me off....


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:yao:

I was watching him on the bench last night, thinking to myself: "Does he have no shame? How do you collect a paycheck and take a spot on a contender's roster knowing your mere presence is hurting the team, by way of not allowing a better player to take your place? You really going to feel better about your career if the team wins you a ring? Sheesh!" 

Sorry, that was mean. But, on that note. It really bugs me that all of the speculation is we'll waive Harris if we sign two FAs. I suppose the thought is too many, hopefully raw, eggs have been put into the Curry basket. But Juwan? What the hell would be the point of keeping him if we signed Turiaf? He already serves no purpose. I love the way Pat operates, but at some point you have to draw the line and realize you're not running a "get vets you loved 10 years ago a ring" charity. Bah!


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

wouldnt mind turiof....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ryan Hollins now available. Guy is a headcase, but he is tall, long and athletic. So frustrating watching him because he should be putting up much better numbers than he does.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Turiaf would be amazing. My only problem is will he get minutes over UD?

If not, the signing will almost be useless....


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Turiaf would get C minutes over Haslem, hopefully eliminating the :bosh2:/ :ud: front court, at least against teams with size.

Hollins would be intriguing. I hate him and his annoying face, and his overzealous celebrations after his one-time-a-week good plays, but his tools would translate really well for us. Actually, he's had multiple good moments in games against us. How's his defense?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

How good is his rebounding? I know he is the type of player to kill us on the boards from opposing teams but I wonder how he does against other teams. Looked quickly at his stas, don't know what to make of.

Also, he is listed as 245, only 10lbs heavier than Bosh... is that enough?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I would also like to point out that I am not saying that he does not deserve minutes over UD. I think he should but will he get the minutes!?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd love to see Turiaf if just to take Juwan's minutes and give us a reason to cut Eddy Curry.



















He seems gritty and pure.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

And he is also made of glass, dude can't stay healthy long enough to play a key role on a team.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:rofl: Smitty!

"He seems gritty and pure" tugged extra hard at my funny bone that time for some reason. That was before watching the .gifs, mind you.

Not saying this because of your appearance Knicks4Life, was a coincidence you were the last post: Knicks are a funny team. Their luck is...odd. As soon as Lin's starts begin, they get a chicken soup stretch of games. D'Antoni gets axed, same thing. 4-0 now. THEY BEAT TORONTO...AGAIN!

Back to Turiaf, I just love his competitiveness. Would love to have that on the bench, I'm sure its contagious. Dude is nuts and insane about winning.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, another knee surgery for Josh Howard. Dude just cant stay healthy. Shame, he was so good in Dallas.



> Brandon Weems ‏ @BrandonWeems10
> 
> Rio hasn't played the same since he switched to Spalding #ImaBeHonest


That's LeBron's friend on Kentucky's coaching staff. I've been saying this for a week. Don't believe there's anything to it really, as it also directly coincided with the All-Star break.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I didn't know triad was so injury prone.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just read that Lebron's elbow is really bad. He's going for Xray's to see if it needs surgery.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Link?

Most recent article I found is from Windhorst 4 hours ago. Says nothing about being worried, x-rays, or surgery.

On that note, however, its funny how sensationalist Brian always is. In the article he claims that LeBron "still wears a padded sleeve to protect the elbow." I guess he knew he was going to hurt the elbow several years prior to the injury, even the night of the injury just before it happened, as he had been wearing the sleeve for awhile before that. He started wearing it last year to start off, but people kept asking him if it was because of the elbow injury, despite him having worn it for awhile before that. I think that's why he spent the rest of last season without it.

Does Wade wear a sleeve to protect his non-injured elbow? Does Windhorst really not recognize its a league-wide trend?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

wrong thread edit


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Tolliver is just like"....pause"


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> *Free agent Ronny Turiaf is finalizing an agreement with the Miami Heat, league sources told Yahoo! Sports on Wednesday.*
> 
> Turiaf, a 6-foot-10 forward, gives the Heat a strong rebounding and defensive presence as they fortify themselves for an NBA title run. Turiaf is another tough, experienced veteran who will help defend the Chicago Bulls and Orlando Magic in the Eastern Conference playoffs.
> *
> The deal will be announced later Wednesday, league sources said.
> 
> “We’re working hard to get it finished up,” Turiaf’s agent, Mark Bartelstein, told Yahoo! Sports.*


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_ronny_turiaf_miami_heat_032112

Sweet.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

We'll see how Turiaf is, I love his energy.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lets not get too excited here over Turiaf :laugh:

But nice pick up that will hopefully be an upgrade over Pittman. His energy should fit in nicely with our style of D. He has put up numbers freakishly similar to Joel...



> @tomhaberstroh: Ronny Turiaf last season: 6.5 rebounds and 2.3 blocks per 36 mins. Joel Anthony? 6.5 rebs and 2.3 blocks per 36 mins.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hopefully he can stay healthy and pick up our system soon. Also, he's barely played this season, so might not have a rhythm for awhile. I'm not expecting much. Also, thought it was funny that article called him a good rebounder. Mr. Haberstroh was adamant to let folks know he was 58th among 63 regular centers in rebounding last year. Joel-esque.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*59th


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So he's pretty much been Joel's basketball doppelganger :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Having 2 Joel on the same team?

drool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Micky makes it official..


> Micky Arison ‏ @MickyArison Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Ronny Turiaf has just joined the @MiamiHEAT family. Welcome aboard. #LetsGoHeat


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Solid addition. Guess the Eddy Curry era in Miami is over?

Either that or the Mickel Gladness era :laugh:

I thought Ronny was a better rebounder than that. Regardless, he's a big body, can block shots and catch and finish inside a little. Joel-esque, but i'm cool with that.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










is about to join










!!!

Just a warning everyone, if at some point this year we see Battier, Turiaf, and Joel on the court together, I may pass out.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Turiaf is Smitian-approved! Figures, mofo built, drives, and repairs the energy bus. Shit, he might BE the energy bus.

I want on the team just as a cheerleader alone. Swagadocious. He's also a great story, lest we forget, with his heart ailment/surgery he overcame.

We need a Turiaf head.










:joel: repping the Canada. Ronny repping the France. They can communicate in their secret, French language.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He also smells bad.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I actually wonder if Joel speaks French. He's from MTL but not the French neighbourhoods I think.

Somebody needs to start a Tumblr of Turriaf's reaction to all the Heat's alley oops and dunks.

Epic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Solid addition. Guess the Eddy Curry era in Miami is over?
> 
> Either that or the Mickel Gladness era :laugh:


Open roster spot, but this definitely means no more Gladness.

And with Turiaf getting the backup C minutes, it means that Pitt will play in junk time and not Curry. So Curry is effectively done as well.

What a waste of resources and time getting Curry back in shape. We have basically paid him to to participate in a season long fat camp.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

UD needs cornrows back now. Him and Turiaf next to each other >>>>>

Cole should grow his fade in the offseason too.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Turiaf is Smitian-approved! Figures, mofo built, drives, and repairs the energy bus. Shit, he might BE the energy bus.


Be prepared in a few games for me to begin calling for a lineup of NoCo-Battier-James-Turiaf-Joel everytime we're struggling. I'm a highly biased basketball fan. I'm convinced everytime things aren't going perfectly the answer to is to slow it down and get some more beef on the court. No problem admitting it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just got here and already making a team appearance



> Micky Arison ‏ @MickyArison Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Welcoming Ronnie to the @MiamiHEAT famie http://lockerz.com/s/194579504


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ben...take that picture of Joel and make it a head thingo, stat :laugh:

Holy shit man. Swag :joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Quotes about Turiaf from Heat peeps that Smithian will especially love 



> "We are very happy to be able to add an experienced veteran center at this stage of the season,'' Heat President Pat Riley said. "Ronny's *energy* will be a great addition and bolster our front line.''





> "Even going back to when he was drafted, he was high on our board,'' Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said. "We always liked the skill set that he brought. *He fits the Miami Heat fabric in terms of high motor, toughness, makes effort plays, makes multiple efforts as a defender*. But he has an offensive skill set and to be able to get someone of his caliber at this stage of the season, it's a little bit of a surprise.''





> "High energy, great character and gives us another body and another presence in the middle, which we're going to need going into these playoffs,'' Wade said. "*It fits a lot of the M.O. on our team*. I think he's going to fit right in. For us, it was a no-brainer. ... Once he gets into Miami Heat shape, gets those playoff legs ready, I think he's going to be a great fit for us.''





> Added James: "His energy fits what we do defensively. *His passion, he fits our DNA.* We're happy to have him onboard.''


*More here*


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Quotes about Turiaf from Heat peeps that Smithian will especially love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More here*


Multiple efforts?

Definitely adding that one to the dictionary.

Erik Spoelstra is the Sun Tzu of NBA coaches.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I expected the Randy Marsh jizz pic after reading those comments :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> I expected the Randy Marsh jizz pic after reading those comments :laugh:


I actually had it in there to use but I've been going all out on the gifs last few posts so I took it out. One of these days a mod will message me, "Smithian, please stop using 75% of BBF's bandwith single handedly on pics and gifs."

I'll be in OKC Sunday for the Heat game... Someone better use the Randy Marsh pic for me when one of those guys does something right.

By the way, we need to think up a name for Battier, Turiaf, and Anthony. Maybe the Hustle Three? Energy Three? Smitty's Three Kings? Spoelstra's Fav Three?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Smithi's Energy Tricycle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^The Energy Tricycle :laugh:

I'm sure most have seen it now, but if not, here's the Heat's 10-11 documentary "Into the Fire"


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Haslem isn't invited to that party? How about The Purithree?



Knicks4life said:


> He also smells bad.


Yeah one of our local radio hosts was talking about how many NBA players have come out and said he smells absolutely awful. Apparently a no deodorant thing. Frenchies.



Wade2Bosh said:


> What a waste of resources and time getting Curry back in shape. We have basically paid him to to participate in a season long fat camp.


And as soon as we're done with him he'll put back on 100 lbs before you can say "MANSLOTHPIG."



Wade2Bosh said:


> Just got here and already making a team appearance


Not sure how I feel about a man Micky's age using the word "famie," but it does look like he's leaning just a smidge to his right. Likely also breathing out of his mouth. Hopefully we teach him HEAT Hygiene, too.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Worth noting: For those still holding out hope for Kaman, he'd have to be waived by Friday to be playoff eligible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Ira Winderman
> 
> A day of small gains for the Heat: Joel Anthony (ankle) will be back in the starting lineup Friday in Detroit, Ronny Turiaf on the practice court today at AmericanAirlines Arena, LeBron James good to go after Tuesday's hard falls, but Mike Miller (ankle) will not travel on the three-game trip that continues Sunday in Oklahoma City and Monday in Indiana. Rodney Stuckey (toe) likely out for Detroit on Friday night, which means more 45-point Ben Gordon.


Link


----------



## sknydave

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

It's time to get Hyphy after a Wade - LeBron alley oop


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

youtube is full of Turiaf reactions after big plays or bad calls :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat to make strong run at Ray Allen next offseason? According to Marc Spears, they are


> Allen’s free-agent options are up in the air. The Miami Heat are expected to make a strong run at signing him this summer, one league source said.


Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Beat me W2B! He'd be great off the bench. JJ is probably the closest thing we have to a shooter who can hit off-balance, at odd angles, and with a man in his face, but Ray obviously does it way better and way more consistently. I'd welcome him, but have trouble seeing him leave Boston for a rival.

I will add, though, that since we were all wondering for what seemed like most of the season, Fesenko finally picked a team: Indiana. Based on the timing, I wonder if we told him we'd decide on him after buyout season.

Also, on Turiaf, was surprised to see he's only an inch taller than Beasley. BEZ - 6-7 barefoot, Ronny - 6-8. So despite being listed at 6-10, he's actually over two inches shorter than Bosh (6-10.25 barefoot). Food for thought. Maybe we should just start calling CB 7-feet?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Every potential champion needs at least one nutcase. We've found ours. I feel like it was Payton or Posey when we won it, maybe even J-Will. Eddie House fit the bill for me last year (if he played the whole series, Dirk would still be "can't win guy" ). With House gone, we needed a new one. Everyone in our rotation was too sane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Beat me W2B! He'd be great off the bench. JJ is probably the closest thing we have to a shooter who can hit off-balance, at odd angles, and with a man in his face, but Ray obviously does it way better and way more consistently. I'd welcome him, but have trouble seeing him leave Boston for a rival.


I think a lot will depend on how they do in the playoffs. They were already looking to trade Rondo and there was talk that they were also shopping Pierce. A bad playoff showing might mean the end of the road for the main core of that team. 

Its a tough spot for Ainge. Either keep them and let them rot on your team or trade them before no one else wants them.

Back to Allen, I also find it hard to imagine him winding up down here. I think he'd want a bigger role than he could get down here.


> I will add, though, that since we were all wondering for what seemed like most of the season, Fesenko finally picked a team: Indiana. Based on the timing, I wonder if we told him we'd decide on him after buyout season.


Yeah, it'll be interesting to follow how Fesenko does in Indy and how Hollins does with the C's compared to what we get out of Turiaf.


> Also, on Turiaf, was surprised to see he's only an inch taller than Beasley. BEZ - 6-7 barefoot, Ronny - 6-8. So despite being listed at 6-10, he's actually over two inches shorter than Bosh (6-10.25 barefoot). Food for thought. Maybe we should just start calling CB 7-feet?


How the hell did Bosh get listed at 6'11 if he was already 6'10 without shoes?


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> How the hell did Bosh get listed at 6'11 if he was already 6'10 without shoes?


Sometimes listed heights are actual lower then the actual heights like Garnett's and Noah's, both were at least 7' in shoes at the draft combine but are listed at 6'11".


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Was it KG who didnt wanna be listed at 7'0 because he didnt want to be looked at as a C?


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

And I usually see Noah listed at 7-feet, though strangely on NBA.com it says 6-11. Weird. Just checked, he is a quarter-inch taller than Bosh, so yeah, should be 7-feet. LOL, just looking at Noah's draft, Spencer Hawes measured EXACTLY the same barefoot, but is listed TWO inches taller at 7-1. I have no idea why they dont just use the barefoot listing and add an inch-and-a-half. Shits all over the place.

But with Bosh, the funny part is many have/had him listed at 6-10. When he joined the Heat I was mostly hearing/reading "6-10 PF."

With Garnett, to be more specific, I think I always heard he didn't want to be associated with some of the stigma that might come along with being viewed as a 7-footer: slow footed, inside player only, and yes, a center.

I know I bring this up all of the time, but one of the most egregious underlistings is Wade: 6 ft 3 & 3/4ths inces barefoot, so he's essentially listed as his barefoot height.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL. Tony Fiorentino on Twitter is such a glorious adventure. He retweeted NoCo saying his bracket is all messed up, referring to him as "Rio," despite the name being PG*30*_MIA. :rotf:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hey Ben, i'm back and able to make game threads again, but we've won 3 in a row with you starting them, so continue making them


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

A noble move.

Ira wrote an article about how none of our, now, 4 centers have a jumpshot. My memory and highlight mixes of Turiaf indicate he does indeed have a decent jumper. Am I wrong? Ira even goes as far as to set an over/under for shots made by our C's for the rest of the season at 7 ft. If I'm correct, Turiaf will have several over.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Ira wrote an article about how none of our, now, 4 centers have a jumpshot.


That's okay with me. I like my big men near the basket where they can get high percentage shots and rebound misses. Why should a center ever have to shoot a 7 foot jumpshot?

Pretty cool with this signing. If only he was 7 feet we would be set. Hope we can eventually acquire a 7 footer.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Hey Ben, i'm back and able to make game threads again, but we've won 3 in a row with you starting them, so continue making them


:laugh:

I'm busy today, so if we can scrape through with you making one vs. Pistons, I'll get us the win against the Thunder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^haha alright, I'll make it later today.



Adam said:


> That's okay with me. I like my big men near the basket where they can get high percentage shots and rebound misses. Why should a center ever have to shoot a 7 foot jumpshot?


Especially when you already have a good shooting PF. With how much attention Wade and Lebron draw on drives, a center who could just catch and finish around the rim or clean the glass and get tip ins would be perfect. Doesnt seem like much. Hopefully Riles and the front office are scouring the globe for a center. Hornets got a player in Gustavo Ayon, who could have fit nicely here. Props to Jon Givoni from Draft Express for calling that one.


Wade's gotta get a UF license plate since Marquette lost 


> Haslem, a University of Florida man, and Marquette University man Dwyane Wade had a minor wager over Thursday’s Sweet 16 NCAA Tournament game between their schools. Wade said a Marquette win would mean Haslem would have to talk to the media about the wonderfulness of Marquette. Haslem wanted Wade to put a UF license plate on his car if the Gators won, but Wade was resistant.
> 
> “I told him this morning I’ll do it if it happens,” Wade said Thursday.
> 
> “But it’s not going to happen, so it’s fine.”
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/23/2708901/ronny-turiaf-closer-to-home-after.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Florida Won


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat players take pic, supporting the "Million Hoodie March", which are people wanting justice in the case of Trayvon Martin, the Florida teen who was killed by a neighborhood watch volunteer. The volunteer, who doesnt have the same rights as an actual officer, has not been charged with any crime. Martin, who is from Miami and was up in Sanford visiting his dad, was unarmed and was walking back to his dad's after buying skittles and an ice tea. He was also wearing a hoodie at the time.



> LeBron James ‏ @KingJames #WeAreTrayvonMartin #Hoodies #Stereotyped #WeWantJustice http://campl.us/il4E












More about the Martin Case here


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Where is Mike Miller?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Knicks4life said:


> Where is Mike Miller?


He didnt make the road trip because of a sprained ankle.

I count 13 players in the pic though. So one player is missing.


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just saw that story, nice tribute by the Heat squad right there. Really nice to see the #HoodiesUp movement getting noticed and getting big, that guy needs to get arrested in my opinion and charged. @ K4L Mike Miller didn't travel with the team (picture was taken in Detroit)


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If Obama had a son he'd look like Trayvon. How heart warming... sike. I guess I'm the only person in the world who doesn't care about this case. 12,000 people are shot to death every year in the U.S.

Welcome to Miami Ronny Turiaf.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That pic is awesome. So glad the Heat did that. PTI gave them major props, but I'm sure there are plenty of assholes out there trying to put some kind of "Heat are assholes" spin on it, as unbelievable as that sounds. This story hit me hard as someone of partially black ethnicity. Whatever happens to Zimmerman, his life is ruined either way. I was pleasantly surprised to see the story become national, and now they're showing his picture everywhere. He's in protection right now, but I'm sure its not a pleasant experience. The recording of one of the several 911 calls placed by bystanders where you can hear Trayvon screaming for help before the gunshot goes off is chilling.

BlackNRed, no offense, but that was one of the most inane things I've ever read. Why are you bringing up Obama and mocking this? Obviously its not the worst situation in the world, but that doesn't mean its wrong to give it attention. I don't know if you know the details of the case, but the kid was hunted down and murdered, essentially. Just because he walked "too slow in the rain." I'm not the PC police, but there was really no place for that kind of comment. I don't even know how to interpret that Obama comment...



Wade2Bosh said:


> ^haha alright, I'll make it later today.
> 
> 
> Especially when you already have a good shooting PF. With how much attention Wade and Lebron draw on drives, a center who could just catch and finish around the rim or clean the glass and get tip ins would be perfect. Doesnt seem like much. Hopefully Riles and the front office are scouring the globe for a center. *Hornets got a player in Gustavo Ayon, who could have fit nicely here. Props to Jon Givoni from Draft Express for calling that one.
> *


Yeah, Jon ripped into the Heat for signing Mickell instead of Ayon, deservedly so. Gladness couldn't even get minutes in the D-League. It was to the point that DX did an interview with him to get in the head of someone who's trying to make the NBA in the D-League, but isnt even able to play much there. It was one thing to bring back Howard, but signing Gladness too just shows how we lack for international scouting.



Adam said:


> That's okay with me. I like my big men near the basket where they can get high percentage shots and rebound misses. Why should a center ever have to shoot a 7 foot jumpshot?
> 
> Pretty cool with this signing. If only he was 7 feet we would be set. Hope we can eventually acquire a 7 footer.


Amazing how much better we'd be if we can ever find a C or two who can rebound, play solid all-around D, and finish around the rim. THAT'S IT. Where are you?

But on our team, a C who can make pick-and-pop jumpers, or even simply spot up to stretch the D would be a huge plus. It would give the Big 3 more room to operate, no doubt. You guys may disagree, but there's no question in my eyes it would alleviate the offense immensely. Its not vital, but it would really, really kick things up a notch. This is one reason I really wanted Kaman.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

For those wondering, Battier is the other missing party. He's from Michigan and was with his family.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Amazing how much better we'd be if we can ever find a C or two who can rebound, play solid all-around D, and finish around the rim. THAT'S IT. Where are you?


They are out there they just cost $10+ million a year being a capable center in the NBA must be awesome, maybe the Heat take a chance on Greg Oden and get lucky.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Knicks4life said:


> They are out there they just cost $10+ million a year being a capably center in the NBA must be awesome, maybe the Heat take a chance on Greg Oden and get lucky.


With our system we don't need guys who put up points and rebounds and get paid big. Joel is like the perfect center for us except he can't catch and he's a couple inches short. A player like Darko would be absolutely perfect in our system. I would love for us to trade for Darko.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He'll probably be available after this breakout season by Nikola Pekovic.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So the Heat could be starting 4/5 of the 1st 5 picks of the 2003 NBA draft.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> With our system we don't need guys who put up points and rebounds and get paid big. Joel is like the perfect center for us except he can't catch and he's a couple inches short. A player like Darko would be absolutely perfect in our system. I would love for us to trade for Darko.


Joel can't catch OR finish. That's an important aspect as well. He'll have a game or two where it looks like he's finally gotten comfortable with his jump hook, only to come back down to earth (or, hell? let's go with purgatory) and start clunking them embarrassingly again. Like tonight, where he airballed one. He has no touch at all, and seldom is able to go up for a quick dunk before the defense closes in after receiving (and catching!) a great pass. He's ruined so many assists for LeBron. 

I also disagree about the rebounds. If we had a solid rebounding C...check that, we NEED a solid rebounding C.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just thinking about the draft, while I havent watched much College Ball this year - judging from Draft Express in the late 1st/early 2nd these guys look intruiging and could fill needs:

For the record, they have us taking Tyshawn Taylor, PG from Kansas. Looks pretty solid but I doubt we'll be looking for another PG. Center/PF/Combo guard should be priority.

- Festus Ezeli (Vanderbilt, C, 22yrs old - I know Jace already mentioned him)
- Fab Melo (Syracuse, C, 21yrs old - think Jace mentioned him too)
- Arnett Moultrie (Mississippi State, C, 21yrs old)
- Doron Lamb (Kentucky, PG/SG, 20yrs old)
- James McAdoo (North Carolina, PF/C, 19yrs old)

Some interesting prospects there. Doron Lamb intruiges me.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If McAdoo declares no way he falls out of the top 10 plus I doubt Bob McAdoo wants to coach his son in the pros, Kevin Jones from WV looks like a Pat Riley guy.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ DraftExpress have him ranked 28, which is why i put him on the list.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I don't know why they have him ranked that low, they have him going 3rd in their 2013 Mock and Chad Ford has him going 7th in his 2012 Mock.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ah right - I knew i'd heard a ton about him, but he hasn't got much PT behind Zeller and Henson. Next season he'll probably beast.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He's Bob's nephew, not son if I'm not mistaken. Bob's athletic kin is a tennis playing girl. I don't think he'd mind coaching him. Its not like he's the head coach. Assistants are buddy-buddy with players.

Lamb I also find intriguing, but like Tyshawn, he's a combo-guard.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Just thinking about the draft, while I havent watched much College Ball this year - judging from Draft Express in the late 1st/early 2nd these guys look intruiging and could fill needs:
> 
> For the record, they have us taking Tyshawn Taylor, PG from Kansas. Looks pretty solid but I doubt we'll be looking for another PG. Center/PF/Combo guard should be priority.
> 
> - Festus Ezeli (Vanderbilt, C, 22yrs old - I know Jace already mentioned him)
> - Fab Melo (Syracuse, C, 21yrs old - think Jace mentioned him too)
> - Arnett Moultrie (Mississippi State, C, 21yrs old)
> - Doron Lamb (Kentucky, PG/SG, 20yrs old)
> - James McAdoo (North Carolina, PF/C, 19yrs old)
> 
> Some interesting prospects there. Doron Lamb intruiges me.


Not big on Fab for some reason. Festus would be solid. I've mentioned Doron Lamb before. And Moultrie I love;



Smithian said:


> There is a _small_ chance as of right now that Arnett Moultrie comes out. If he does I'll be  and :headbang: for him.


Problem is if he comes out I think he'll slip up into the middle of the first round. If he doesn't I'd like to pick him up.

Another name I like is Will Barton. He is a very talented wing who I have a feeling will majorly slip. I'd love to pick him up and slowly develop him. I just have a feeling he'll have pretty good NBA success. He'd be the perfect swingman who would be coming into his own as Wade starts slowing down. He even rebounds a bit.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I like the little I've heard of Moultrie, but it sounds like he'll be gone when we pick.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> That's okay with me. I like my big men near the basket where they can get high percentage shots and rebound misses. Why should a center ever have to shoot a 7 foot jumpshot?
> 
> Pretty cool with this signing. If only he was 7 feet we would be set. Hope we can eventually acquire a 7 footer.


From now on, all references to the 7 footer we someday hope to acquire;


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> From now on, all references to the 7 footer we someday hope to acquire;


We will eventually get one. It's not that hard. It just seems like it now because we've been unlucky. I would do something like Norris Cole and James Jones for Darko in a heartbeat. Also wish Andris Biedrins would have gotten amnestied by Golden State because he's another guy who would be perfect for us. Former 10+ rbpg player, 7 feet, and good finisher. Somebody will shake loose. Also, there are enough international prospects that we should be drafting them like Minny did to get Pekovic. Obviously getting a talent like a Pekovic is unlikely but I would even settle for a Semeh Erden. Chicago also got Asik and I think he's actually better than Noah so I'm anxious to see what kind of contract he gets this summer. I would give him the full midlevel if we have it to give.

GM's are also idiots. I remember when Tyson Chandler was supposedly washed up and OKC was actually dumb enough to rescind a trade for him. We'll get one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Have not watched a second of his game since I rarely watch college basketball, but would Fab Melo really last until the late 20's? Seems like he would fit perfectly for us. Size, athleticism, shot blocker. Im guess he has no post up or face up game?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

How about KU's Jeff Withey?

Season averages of 9 and 6 with 3 blocks in 24 minutes....pinned 10 blocks tonight in KU's win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> How about KU's Jeff Withey?
> 
> Season averages of 9 and 6 with 3 blocks in 24 minutes....pinned 10 blocks tonight in KU's win.


More importantly, his Heat Head pic would be amazing :laugh:










Nash like

:nash:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That Nash pic is HILARIOUS. He looks like he has a flowing mullet right there :yep:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good find by yours truly 



Wade2Bosh said:


> Have not watched a second of his game since I rarely watch college basketball, but would Fab Melo really last until the late 20's? Seems like he would fit perfectly for us. Size, athleticism, shot blocker. Im guess he has no post up or face up game?


Every mock I've seen has him going second-round. Yeah, he's mostly just a defender at this stage. I guess he's similar to Festus, but Festus has a better wingspan and athleticism.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So..........















































































And just for you Smithian:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yes! Good choice!

:turiaf: :joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Turiaf looks like a sleazy magician :laugh:

Couple of cool gifs I just came across


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sick gifs, especially that first one.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Nice thanks for the Wade/Lebron gif. Are they practicing for a throw down in the playoffs? I'd love to see Wade knock Pierce the **** out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They do that before every game now. 

Damn, two nights in a row that a bad team could have helped us out and cant hold on. Last night the T-Wolves had a 5pt lead with 46 seconds left and couldnt hold on, and now the Raptors have a 2 pt lead over the Bulls with under a minute, and 4 chances to score under 30 seconds and cant get the winning basket, and will likely now lose in OT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Luck was on the Bulls side tonight. Toronto missed 3 straight free throws in the final seconds that could have put them up by 4. Instead its a 1 point lead with 6 seconds left. CJ Watson then drives, has no where to go so takes a shot, gets it blocked and it goes straight to Deng who quickly puts the hook up, and beats the clock by literally a millisecond.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Someone make a Heat-Thunder thread!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Alright, i'll get it up in a few minutes.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL, the Kings should be fined a draft pick for tanking for having newly-acquired Terrence Williams in at the end of a close game. They're down one and he idiotically turns the ball over in the open court with 15 seconds left. What a moron.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Somehow the Kings got it back down 1, Isaiah Thomas throws it away. This is pathetic.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL, if Skip Bayless saw that pre-game sparring thing, he'd criticize LeBron because his choreographed hits don't connect, while Dwyane's first two do. "If he was really KING JAMES he would've demanded he land some pretend blows in their routine, once again proving he's THE FROZEN ONE and Dwyane Wade is Batman."


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I wis The Heat would do a video like this: http://knicksnow.com/videos/894/courtside-view-ny-101-det-79

From the courtside perspective. It is so fast! With the Heat, it must be amazing to watch!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Here's a name i'm gonna put out there for us to take a good look at in Free Agency next season.

Kevin Garnett.

Still playing at a high level, has that automatic midrange J much like CB. Championship experience.

Yes he is 35, but i'd take him for a year or 2.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah he's had a surprisingly good season, and is now a bonafide center. Would be weird having him here, for all parties. He and Dwyane used to be good friends, KG took him under his wing his rookie season. I believe at some point that relationship went sour, could be wrong though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

In todays NBA, he's a PF/C, yup. He's mobile enough to cover the pick n roll the way we like too.

You have to respect his J too. He's money from 18 feet.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

After having a night to sleep on it, last night's loss seems even worse because the coaching staff knows LeBron has been struggling and they still didn't put the offense in Wade's hands.

There's no reason why when either Wade or LeBron is struggling you don't turn the entire offense over to the other one. But I've hated Spoo since season one so this is nothing new to me.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

You could handle Spo's poor offense when the defense was great, but now we're sort of meh at both.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Probably the "It has to turn around soon" theory Spo always buys into. Just looked at the boxscores, LeBron hasn't played well since Philly. Scary.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I remember last around this time we lost like 5 in a row...and then out of nowhere we dominated till the finals. We are at our best in playoffs


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

My issue is we're small ball driven and focused on our offense carrying us through. I also think we're trying to be too fancy on offense. Just lineup and lets kick some ass. Spo won 90 games his first two seasons with a bunch of scrubs who tried hard on defense. We played a complicated defense and an offense where everyone knew it would be (a) Wade iso (b) Wade curl for a mid range jumper or (c) Wade pick and roll with Haslem. We grinded out a decent offense. Now we'll go minutes without able to get it to LeBron or Wade in good spots.

It just sucks all the way around. Problem is instead of trying to stay with Heat ball this offseason we trashed our principles and now play small ball and try to play an open, unstructured offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Great article by Zach Lowe of SI, talking about our D, specifically our problem with defending the 3pt line. Says that since 1999, only two teams have allowed both an above-average number of three-point attempts per game and an above-average opponents’ three-point shooting percentage and made the conference finals. One of them being the 05-06 Suns...



> The Suns played at an insanely fast pace — the fastest in the league. Phoenix that season averaged about five more possessions per game than the typical NBA team. This season’s Heat team averages 91.8 possessions per game; the league average is 91.4, meaning Miami has slowed way down after sprinting out of the gate. In other words: Pace cannot explain the huge number of three-point shots Miami yields.


Much more Here

Although the Suns played much faster than us on offense, their D was nowhere near as heavily reliant on "multiple efforts" as Spo calls it. You add in the fast paced offense that we wanted to implement this season, and this crazy condensed schedule, and there's no way there isnt some correlation between our allowing such a high 3pt FG% and 3pt FG made, and how we're trying to play this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lebron may have dislocated a finger in yesterday's loss according to Broussard's sources...



> LeBron James injured the ring finger on his left hand during Miami's 105-90 loss at Indiana on Monday, according to league sources.
> 
> The severity of the injury is not known at this point, but sources indicated the finger might be dislocated. The Heat did not practice Tuesday and had no comment on James' injury.
> 
> The injury, which is to James' non-shooting hand, occurred in the first half and did not force James to leave the game. Instead, after having it taped by a Heat trainer, he went on to play 41 minutes, scoring 24 points with nine rebounds while making 9 of 21 shots. He then iced his finger after the game.
> 
> James already was playing through soreness in his elbow. He is shooting a career-high 53 percent from the field this season, but has made just 40 percent of his shots over the past five games.


http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...ron-james-dislocated-finger-non-shooting-hand


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Great article by Zach Lowe of SI, talking about our D, specifically our problem with defending the 3pt line. Says that since 1999, only two tames have allowed both an above-average number of three-point attempts per game and an above-average opponents’ three-point shooting percentage and made the conference finals. One of them being the 05-06 Suns...
> 
> 
> Much more Here
> 
> Although the Suns played much faster than us on offense, their D was nowhere near as heavily reliant on "multiple efforts" as Spo calls it. You add in the fast paced offense that we wanted to implement this season, and this crazy condensed schedule, and there's no way there isnt some correlation between our allowing such a high 3pt FG% and 3pt FG made, and how we're trying to play this season.


Spo is a stats guy...there's no way he can't read that and see there is a flaw in our defensive system there. We've all known it for a while, but that is damning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Some good news


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Mike Miller, at Battioke event, tells me he's ready to go. Out of cast. Just waiting on team to let him play.


Should be cleared for practice tomorrow.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, that article on the threes is depressing, but also somewhat uplifting. We've known for years there's something drastically wrong there, and its never looked worse than this season. Hopefully if Spo somehow hasn't come to the realization on his own, someone points him to the article. A complete overhaul at this point is out of the question, but the minor tweaks they tried to sell us on obviously haven't done enough. The scariest part is our pace is no longer an excuse for why we've allowed so many attempts, as we're about average now.

This worries me way more than LeBron's finger. Kobe had a broken finger on his shooting hand. LeBron should be OK.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh yeah, cue the "At least LeBron wasn't using his ring finger!" jokes. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

tone wone's post in the game thread last night.. 


tone wone said:


> On D,the whole league has figured them out. I blame Stan Vandy....its like the entire league adopts ORL's default offensive gameplan when playing MIA. Spread em out with high screen n rolls, place shooters on the wings, make the extra pass and let it fly. But now, teams are also crashing the offensive glass heavy. Which is making it even harder for this team run....and without those "spurts" it just makes the D sooo unrewarding.
> 
> I dont think there's another team that waste as much energy on D than MIA. The failing on D isn't the attacking/trapping style(when you have these athletes you should play that way)...its that they fell they can't fall back into a less aggressive/conventional style and still defend the paint.


Pretty much hit the nail on the head as well. Thought I replied to give you props for this post, but I guess I forgot. So props :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

More on Mike, Lebron's finger, and Battioke 


> Mike Miller felt he could have contributed on the Heat’s just-completed road trip.
> 
> So, certainly, he believes he can now.
> 
> Miller, who attended Shane Battier’s “Battioke” charity event at the Eden Roc on Tuesday night, said that he believes he can handle the minutes he was playing prior to his left high ankle sprain. He’s been out of his cast — which was put on simply to protect him from himself — for several days.
> 
> If Miller returns, he would take some of the minutes from his close friend James Jones, but also could cut into Norris Cole’s time. Cole was 1-of-12 on the road trip and, conceivably, LeBron James could assume the backup point guard role.
> 
> James, who “may have” dislocated his left ring finger in Tuesday’s first quarter — according to ESPN — did not address his injury Tuesday night. He did wear tape around the finger, which didn’t stop him from using the hand to put on a wig for his act. More on that, and Pat Riley’s rendition of “My Girl,” tomorrow.
> 
> The Heat will practice at 11 a.m. Wednesday, a practice time that was moved back an hour, likely due to a two-party night. The second party? A bash to belatedly celebrate Chris Bosh’s birthday, thrown by his wife Adrienne.


Link

Here's Riley singing "My Girl" at Battioke 

http://blogs.palmbeachpost.com/heatzone/files/2012/03/Riley-sings2.m4a


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh, Pat. You sexy, sensual man. Somehow, that lost to James Jones. JJ must've been good. Pat tried to offer to pay $10,000 to charity to not have to sing. Strangely, the media were all kicked out after the second performance, Pat's.

More on the 3's:



> Couper Moorhead ‏ @CoupNBA
> 
> Still think it's worth adding that Miami gives up 5th worst FG% on unguarded spot-ups. For comparison, Dallas is Top-5 in similar attempts.
> 
> Couper Moorhead ‏ @CoupNBA
> 
> That's the randomness that can skew things. Allowing 63% of spot-ups to be unguarded is too high, but can't control much from there.


So, we're not just allowing a ton of open attempts, but one of the five least lucky teams in terms of opponents converting those attempts. I have a feeling the four who are worse don't allow as many as we do, though.

I typically switch avatars after losses, but 1) allow exceptions in certain cases for sequential losses (not enough time to get the new one some face time) 2) as Wade County so succinctly put it: "dat ass."


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Jace: Never change it!!!

I think that stat has a little more meaning then we are unlucky. I think that the guys who we leave open are the guys who are the most likely to hit their shots (read Ray Allen for instance). I refuse to believe that it is all just bad luck.

We do a poor job defending the 3 pt line and that starts by making sure that the sharpshooters are covered more than the ones who are least likely to get them in.


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Here's LeBron singing Superfreak dressed as Rick James.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNOhgdgu1ao&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> From Christmas through March 1, Heat led NBA in scoring (103.8). Since then, they're 25th (93.1).


Damn, almost a full month of bad scoring.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Article from the Sun Sentinel: http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/blogs/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-chris-bosh-s032812,0,2317963.post



> It has been more than a month since Bosh had a double-digit rebounding game.
> 
> That was on Feb. 21 against visiting Sacramento, when he had 10.
> 
> Since then, there have been a pair of games with just two rebounds, including Monday's loss in Indiana.
> 
> There also has been a three-rebound game, a five-rebound game and a couple of six-rebound games.
> 
> For an already undersized team, that is a concern and more than just part of the overall problem.
> 
> But, again, the good part is Bosh is addressing the issue.
> 
> "I just got to get the ball, that's it," he said. "There's no science to it, man, just get the ball. You know, stop thinking about it."
> 
> Then he got a bit abstract.
> 
> "Been thinking about it too much," he said. "If you think about it, the ball won't come to you. If I don't think about it, it will."
> 
> Hmm, so he thinks he needs to do more on the boards, and therefore has to stop thinking about it?
> 
> "I just got to go get it, just got to go get it," he said.
> 
> He then turned to his media audience.
> 
> "Just like, you know, you got to get a good story," he said. "It ain't going to come to you, you got to go get it.
> 
> "You feel me now, right?"
> 
> Well, uh, not so much.
> 
> The goal was to get a story on why Chris Bosh thinks he has struggled on the boards.
> 
> Instead, well, we're still not sure.
> 
> But we do know that for the Heat to get better off the boards, Bosh has to get better off the boards.
> 
> Then we'll feel him just fine.



hahahahaha :rotf

I think this is a great proof of Bosh's mental weakness. Dude is just not focused.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Jesus, that made me feel worse about his rebounding than I did before. Once again, he's showing us he overthinks things. He told us at the start of the season he vowed to get double-digit boards, obviously that didn't happen. I'd rather he not talk about his game.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, almost a full month of bad scoring.


Wow, that's crazy. Down 10 pts in a pretty large sample size after two months of leading the league. Somesing wong.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



TheAnswer said:


> Here's LeBron singing Superfreak dressed as Rick James.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNOhgdgu1ao&feature=player_embedded#!


Good shit. I can't believe it took me this long to realize it was "Battioke" as in "karaoke"...I was pronouncing it like "egg yolk."

What was LeBron screaming about his nose at the end? Is that part of the song? Seems like he cut it off early, too. 

LEQUITTER! :lebroncry:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn, even against Spo, Cole can't score...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That's some tough defense though.

That type of defense, to its credit can probably guard (one time) against any guards in the league that can't create his shot easily.

I say one time and that is very important to keep in mind because doing that once is one thing but to do that repeatedly during 30-35 minutes a game and at the NBA pace is a whole different story.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

After reviewing the video a few time, Cole blew buy him but then stop rather than finished.

Perhaps they are practicing a specific thing.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I think so. It kind of looks like the double-pump thing Spo worked on with LeBron right after he was signed. Still, that J Cole got off (if you can even call it that), was pitiful.


----------



## tone wone

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

http://www.kirkgoldsberry.com/courtvision.htm


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Nash was asked by Dan Patrick if he would entertain joining the Heat if they came calling this summer..


> The hypothetical of LeBron James asking Nash to join up in Miami for one last push at a championship was brought up.
> 
> "I would listen," Nash said. "He's phenomenal. I love what they're doing there. A lot of people don't like them because they put all that talent there. But they're professional, they play hard, they play together. Their coaching staff has done a great job so I have a tremendous amount of respect for them.
> 
> "I would definitely listen."


Link


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Best news i've heard in what seems like ages.

Would love Stevie on this team.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wet dreams here until Nash re-signs with Phoenix. Everyone discounted him going into this season, (and astonishingly still at points this season) but he's still incredible. Aside from defense, he'd be perfect. More than perfect, so **** defense.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

One thing to keep in mind: Hard to see Nash answering that question any differently, no matter what he truly feels. Can't see him saying "Nope, no, wouldn't listen. I'm re-signing with Phoenix no matter what. Maybe Toronto."


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hey guys, help me out with this. Just read something Windhorst tweeted during the Thunder game. He said something to the effect of: Thunder have 2 players on their roster acquired via free agency (he cited Fisher and Ivey), while the Heat have 10. While that alone was surprising, I thought over the roster to see who the 10 were, and don't see how their can be 10 if there aren't 11. Check it:

-* Turiaf:* Automatically in, as he was acquired the same way as Fisher, whom BW cited as one of OKC's 2: post deadline buyout FA.

- *LeBron/Bosh:* Technically sign-and-trades, but ultimately free agents. If you exclude one, you must exclude the other.

- *Joel/UD/Harris:* All Undrafted FAs.

- *Battier/Miller/Jones/Curry/Howard:* All 5 were offseason FA signings.

That makes 11. Am I wrong?


Did get me thinking though: how many other teams have no players on their roster acquired via trade? Our other 4 were all drafted. 

I don't see a traded for player on the Bulls or Pistons, could be wrong. Pretty sure about the Bulls. Would make sense for Chicago to be the only other one, as both teams were the leading players in the cap clearing 2010 who came away with rosters they liked. Detroit? Perhaps its because they can't move those awful CV and BG contracts they extended their big FA year. Still, though, to be one of 3 teams out of 30 is pretty crazy. No one wants to trade with us since the Big 3 assembled, though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

You sure noone wants to swing a trade for Mike Miller, bro?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So after being in the teens in 3pt FG% for pretty much the entire season, Wade has gone 8-14 on his last 14 3pt shots, and has now raised his average to 30.4%.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yep, he has found that long range stroke just in time. 

I dont mind him taking them if he's in rhythm...but I hate the heat check ones.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Thought this was a good question and answer by Ira.

Q: Do you think the Heat will ever embrace the fact that they play their best when Chris Bosh is a focal point of the offense? That doesn't mean he's going to be the leading scorer, but the Heat are so much better on offense when Bosh is getting multiple touches and shot attempts. -- Filipe.

A: Agreed, which is why the Heat often look to feed Bosh in the post early. That said, there also are times when Bosh has to be a more active participant in his offense, with harder cuts and stronger post-ups for entry passes, as well as attacking the offensive glass. *Sometimes the Heat get passive going to Bosh because Bosh gets passive*. Friday was one of his better nights.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Yep, he has found that long range stroke just in time.
> 
> I dont mind him taking them if he's in rhythm...but I hate the heat check ones.


Pretty much. It didn't have to be extreme ends of the spectrum (100s of 3s, or no 3s at all), just play it smart.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> So after being in the teens in 3pt FG% for pretty much the entire season, Wade has gone 8-14 on his last 14 3pt shots, and has now raised his average to 30.4%.


If he takes more frequent "good shots" he's gonna find his stroke, which he has. At the beginning his % was so low not cause he was that terrible at 3s. But he shot so few that he had no feel for the shot.

Wade is not a bad 3 pt shooter like some people seem to believe.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He's not. Still wish he could find his '09 form/accuracy though. He was really solid that year, and shot it like he shoots normal jumpers (form-wise), which he's only starting to come around to again.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

2009? The year the team was focused and content playing defense, playing a clear offense, and the organization believed in defense? When a bunch of scrubs like Yakhouba Diawara, Chris Quinn, and Jamaal Magloire combined with lackluster starters such as Michael Beasley, Jamario Moon, Jermaine O'Neal, and Shawn Marion to have a massive increase in wins?

Amazing. You mean a player could thrive in that "boring" style? Nah, you must be mistaken. Stars only succeed when they're having fun.

This team is flawed and ain't winning crap in the playoffs unless they grow a pair and stop pussy footing around with small ball. Makes me sick to watch. A bunch of guys who want it to work out but don't play hard enough or defensively enough to make it work.

Did you all know that we start a center we refuse to play down a stretch? Start a PG who once was replaced by Rafer Alston and eventually got shoved to the bench in favor of Carlos Arroyo?

This season is sickening. Have a rough season last year at the end and instead of buckling downand continuing to play hard defensively and organized offensively we hit the PANIC BUTTON and immediately go small ball and offense first. Yup, we din't win the championships, we only went to the Finals. Definitely worth a complete over haul. Makes sense.

:rant:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The funny thing about that year is people forget we played much better pre-AS break with Marion, UD, and Joel starting in the front court, and of course Rio having his best season until now. It was .500 ball after the AS break.

I hate to play devil's advocate here, but in fairness, many stat-heads have pointed out that the Heat's best lineups last year were small ball ones. It hasn't worked nearly as well this year, though, yet Spoelstra keeps sticking with it.


----------



## tone wone

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, basically any lineup with 'Bron at PF crushed last season...especially offensively.

In a perfect world, Miami would have a legit center and whenever Bosh is having one his 3-12 3reb performances you could slid Bron to PF and run teams teams out of the building without losing anything defensively or on the boards. Last years team was much better on the boards.

I dont have the splits but it "feels" like his secondary role this year is more PG than PF


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ahhh the luxury of having Lebron James


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> TonyHEAT06 ‏ @TonyHEAT06
> 
> Congrats to @PG30_MIA Mario Chalmers - The Jayhawks for the national championship Mon. Great comeback!


Despite getting twitter-lynched last time, Tony still thinks Cole is Rio on twitter. I guess the picture and number aren't good enough. :lol:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

lol, **** me Tony what's wrong with you :bosh2:


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

My top off-season moves right now:

#1: Omer Asik. Give him whatever we can. I don't think Chicago can afford to keep him. Reinsdorf is a cheapskate. He would be our starting center. I don't know what is up with his past injuries but if he checks out then he's a steal.

#2: Use all our assets (cash, 1st round draft pick, Cole, James Jones, and UD) and either trade directly with Minnesota or find a third team with something they want and get Darko.

I'm not sure how the new CBA works and how much exception money we have this summer. If we have a full midlevel (even though we just had one last summer) then I want Asik.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Acquire Darko and unretire TJ Ford for Draft Class lols.

But seriously, i'd take Asik or Darko at this point. We need size - preferrably Asik, he's like a Euro-Varejao.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd look at Anthony Randolph too.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I would just trade Chris Bosh for a big that i know would produce...none of these Asik or Darko guys who can easily be a bust. Trade bosh for Al Jefferson or Millsap.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yes, we are desperate for a legit big man that can get on the glass. I'm feeling more and more that this season is headed 90 mph into a brick wall.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> I would just trade Chris Bosh for a big that i know would produce...none of these Asik or Darko guys who can easily be a bust. Trade bosh for Al Jefferson or Millsap.


Asik isn't a bust. He's a key piece on one of the best teams in the league and he's a good player. Darko isn't going to score or create anything offensively but he's a legit 7 footer who averaged 2 blocks a game when he played in Orlando and again last season in Minnesota. He's also very fluid and can finish strong and is the type of big man who flourishes in our system.

Trading Bosh is a radical move and you're not going to get equal value. Nobody even knows how good Al Jefferson is and it's a moot point because Utah isn't trading either of those guys for Bosh. Jefferson is a career loser who plays zero defense and has never played a meaningful game in his career. I'm not ready to write any of that off because he's winning games in a lockout shortened, compacted schedule season.

Edit: I didn't even realize Darko averaged 9 points a game last year in 25 mins with Luke Ridnour running the show. With LeBron and Wade he can easily get us 10 a game. I want that trade to happen even more now.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> Asik isn't a bust. He's a key piece on one of the best teams in the league and he's a good player. Darko isn't going to score or create anything offensively but he's a legit 7 footer who averaged 2 blocks a game when he played in Orlando and again last season in Minnesota. He's also very fluid and can finish strong and is the type of big man who flourishes in our system.
> 
> Trading Bosh is a radical move and you're not going to get equal value. Nobody even knows how good Al Jefferson is and it's a moot point because Utah isn't trading either of those guys for Bosh. Jefferson is a career loser who plays zero defense and has never played a meaningful game in his career. I'm not ready to write any of that off because he's winning games in a lockout shortened, compacted schedule season.
> 
> Edit: I didn't even realize Darko averaged 9 points a game last year in 25 mins with Luke Ridnour running the show. With LeBron and Wade he can easily get us 10 a game. I want that trade to happen even more now.


I dont even have to explain why i would want Al Jefferson over Darko and Asik....his career speaks for itself. a solid 20 and 10 guy who plays the inside, unlike bosh.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Couple of notes: 1) Pretty sure we have no MLE money. Not sure what we'll have, but it'll likely be quite low. 2) Just in case anyone isn't aware, we can't trade the draft pick until after its selected, not sure how long after. Though I'm sure Pat isn't opposed to working under the table.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> I dont even have to explain why i would want Al Jefferson over Darko and Asik....his career speaks for itself. a solid 20 and 10 guy who plays the inside, unlike bosh.


Yeah, you want to trade Bosh for Al Jefferson. That's a lateral move at best. Jefferson is a career loser. Every team he leaves gets better. 20 and 10? How many stats has he accumulated in the playoffs? ZERO. Ask any fan on this board whose team he has played on. The guy is a career loser, blackhole, and matador defender. 20 and 10? Bosh averaged 24 and 11. I don't give a **** about box scores. I warned everyone on this board about Bosh, but at least he is intelligent, we have made the finals with him, and he's somewhat proven. Why risk that on a lateral move at best?

This team needs a center. Darko and Asik are good pieces.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Agreed that Bosh for Big Al isn't the solution.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I've been wanting Darko for a few seasons now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Shandel Richardson @ ShandelRich Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Still no Mike Miller for the Heat, but he is close to returning.


Made of ****ing glass.


----------



## tone wone

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Am I the only one who starting to loathe this Defense? What started out as a swarming chaotic style whose purpose was to force mistakes and hurried possessions has now been scouted, and routinely picked apart.

They get so overextended now just aimlessly chasing the ball.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> Edit: I didn't even realize Darko averaged 9 points a game last year in 25 mins with Luke Ridnour running the show. With LeBron and Wade he can easily get us 10 a game. I want that trade to happen even more now.


Do we really need a C who can score points? I mean it would be nice if he could catch and finish point blank shots. But other than that just give me a guy who gets up to get tough physical rebounds every possession. As opposed to Bosh who just hopes the ball bounces directly to his soft ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bulls lose two games in a row 

OKC loses to Memphis. 

Heat can gain a game back on them tomorrow night.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Christ. I just hate looking at Bosh's face and the sound of his voice right now.



tone wone said:


> Am I the only one who starting to loathe this Defense? What started out as a swarming chaotic style whose purpose was to force mistakes and hurried possessions has now been scouted, and routinely picked apart.
> 
> They get so overextended now just aimlessly chasing the ball.


I think (hope) they just have gotten really complacent in executing it. It takes a lot of focus and effort, and not being sharp leads to overextension, as you said. I kind of hate it too, even with Pat it led to way too many wide-open 3s for my liking; 3s so open no one even tries to get over to the shooter while he waits to wind up because no one is even near enough to claim him as their man and likely doesn't want to be seen as having missed their assignment (Heatbeaters mentioned a lot of intersquad bickering in Boston). Sure good scouting can hurt it big time, but I believe with the personnel and some of the benefits of the schemes it can stop any offense when executed right. We haven't seen it executed correctly for even half a game this season. Its gotten worlds worse recently, with them allowing a lay up line for opposing bigs vs. Indy, OKC, and Boston. I hope its not an either or matter (open threes or open layups), but I'm still confident if they communicate well and hustle intelligently (no overextension, Bosh not overhedging on PnRs, limiting unnecessary traps/doubles) it can shut teams down. We'll see.

But yeah, I loathe the shit out of this defense most of the time. I'd almost rather we abandon it midseason and adopt something simpler. The two teams prior to the Big 3 needed a gamble defense to put themselves in position to compete with the best, I think its possible with the singular defensive ability we have to defend teams well without tricky schemes. I hate how much we "blue" ballhandlers to the baseline. I understand a lot of teams do it, but its more situational usually. So often I see a driver gladly take the lane the defender is forcing him into, only for the second line to have to rotate to stop him going baseline or turning the corner from the elbow, creating a wide open look under the basket for a big. Its sad and discouraging Spo doesn't adjust. I don't watch the Bulls closely enough to be familiar with their principals, but I'd have to think whatever system Thibodeau is using over there would be more reliable. It could be nearly identical, as he did fall off the Riley tree.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Bulls lose two games in a row
> 
> OKC loses to Memphis.
> 
> Heat can gain a game back on them tomorrow night.


Imagine if we beat OKC and Boston. Or even just Boston. Such dogshit.


----------



## Job

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Thibs was really upset after the game. Thibs said "we can't let go of the rope". After the game a reporter told Boozer that Thibs said that the team let go of the rope. Reporter asked Boozer if he thinks the Bulls let go of the rope. Kendall Gil was asked if he thinks the Bulls let go of the rope. Sports Radio in Chicago is talking about the Bulls letting go of the rope. I heard this somewear before? :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Spo-isms taking the country over, one city at a time


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Job said:


> Thibs was really upset after the game. Thibs said "we can't let go of the rope". After the game a reporter told Boozer that Thibs said that the team let go of the rope. Reporter asked Boozer if he thinks the Bulls let go of the rope. Kendall Gil was asked if he thinks the Bulls let go of the rope. Sports Radio in Chicago is talking about the Bulls letting go of the rope. I heard this somewear before? :lol:


A porno?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dammit, I came in here specifically to post that Thibs quote! :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

In a perfect world we'd trade Bosh for a PG like Devin Harris, and add a big C who can rebound the ball in traffic consistently.

Harris/Wade/Lebron/Haslem/Asik? I'll take it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I dont think Harris is a good fit for a number of reasons

1) he has fallen off a cliff in Utah
2) not the best shooter, although improved

I'd take Asik, but in addition to Bosh.

If you're dealing CB - you better be getting something of a similar calibre back. He's still a 28 year old multiple All-Star, regardless of how badly he chafes at times.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ There are other good PGs to consider attempting to trade for as well.

We can't afford Bosh's inconsistency in the playoffs. Plus he's soft as cotton. Unless he gets his shit together I'm personally not interested in having him on the team next season.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Benched Joel Anthony?

:lol:


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> Benched Joel Anthony?
> 
> :lol:


My post on that in the game thread.



Adam said:


> Okay, I just got home. I was going to post this in the huge Heat '12 thread but I'll post it here instead.
> 
> The Joel starting lineup was +121. I think that's the best net in the entire league. Why change that lineup? PLAY IT MORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I in the Twilight Zone? IS THIS REAL LIFE? WTF IS GOING ON?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to have some crazy, watershed moment before every single game against the 76ers? Why is this team so ****ing stupid! CRAZY PILLS!




My response:






Let's do this Pop, Tim, and Tony.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Spo's officially gone loco.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> Benched Joel Anthony?
> 
> :lol:


Wait for Curry to replace him in the rotation.

In all seriousness, I don't think its an indictment on him or he's even being scapegoated. The team's main issues have been defensive. Turiaf doesn't necessarily hurt or help that, by the numbers, but he definitely helps the offense flow more. This is more about Rio falling off a cliff, and the need to not play 3 on 5. Can't really replace Chalmers in the lineup.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL, Adam even has the logo down there. :lol:

If I ever jump ship that would be the team to go to, though. I love Pop, and they always find a way to be extremely competitive.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I live within driving distance of OKC. I could jump ship so damn easy. I could have jumped ship after we won FIFTEEN games. I stuck through.

This team makes me sick. I just don't believe they have the ability to go into the playoffs and "turn it on". You don't just "turn it on" in the playoffs.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I agree I don't want them trying to, but the '06 team pretty much did.

And you couldn't jump ship back then because Kevin Durant was playing for the Seattle Supersonics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> And you couldn't jump ship back then because Kevin Durant was playing for the Seattle Supersonics.


Actually, Durant was a senior in High School back then :smart:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I think not. Durant was drafted '07. Remember, the 15-win season led to drafting Beasley, who is one year behind.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm guessing you thought I meant '06 since I referred to it earlier in the post, but Smithian was talking about jumping ship after the 15-win season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^Nope, was trying to be a smartass and it came back to bite me :laugh:


Jace said:


> I think not. Durant was drafted '07. Remember, the 15-win season led to drafting Beasley, who is one year behind.


D'oh! :lebroncry:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

W2B got something wrong.

There's a glitch in the Matrix.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL. I read his post 50x because I couldn't believe it and thought I was misreading. Baffled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










:no:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The Joel Anthony news blew his mind.

Also, if you want a rough outline of my reaction after I saw the news about Joel, go to Youtube and search "Randy Marsh's Anger Issues (Deleted Scene)". Not safe for work but ole Randy describes my feelings to a T with his language.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> This shouldn’t happen over an extended stretch when your starting lineup features LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh, but consider: Entering Tuesday, the Heat’s starters, as a group, had been outscored by 12 points over the past 11 games. And this is hard to explain, too: The starting lineups of Phoenix (plus 208) and Indiana (plus 166) have outscored teams by much larger margins than Miami’s has.
> 
> For perspective, consider that three years ago, a Cleveland lineup of James, Ben Wallace, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Mo Williams and Delonte West outscored teams by 187 in 486 minutes. These Heat starters are plus 104 in 529, even though the Heat’s lineup seems clearly better, despite Joel Anthony’s limitations. Ronny Turiaf replaced Anthony as the starting center Tuesday against Philadelphia.





> Though impending free agent guards Steve Nash and Jason Terry expressed interest in the Heat last week, they stand to get far more elsewhere than Miami’s available $3 million exception. Same with big men Chris Kaman, Spencer Hawes, Kevin Garnett, Irsan Ilyasova and Kwame Brown. Among big men, perhaps Marcus Camby or Kenyon Martin are more realistic options, or the Heat could take a flier on injury-plagued Greg Oden.


Link


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Edit: forgot I'm a Spurs fan so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Crappity crap. Camby or Martin. Meh city.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm ready to consider letting Spoelstra go. My first call would be to a Mike Woodson or Jeff Van Gundy. I'd even consider a list of assistants like Maurice Cheeks, Brian Shawn, and Mike Budenholzer. Marc Iavaroni also seems like a good one. Why not Sam Mitchell? At this point of time the Heat need to realize our offense has failed. Last year it was overly rigid but ruggedly effective. This year it just seems like it is flawed. No one ever seems in rhythm. We need to hire a good defensive coach who can provide some good guidance offensively but overall let the guys play their game.

The problem with a lot of those guys is relating to players but I'd argue we along with the Spurs have have maybe the best off court situation of any NBA franchise. Heck, even the Thunder have to deal with Russell Westbrook. Any coach who comes in here will be in a solid environment geared towards success. Our issues are not selfishness and players not liking eachother, it is just it doesn't seem like they know what the heck they're doing on the court.

Also, I have a man crush on Randy Wittman, interim for the Wizards. Does this not sound like a less profane Smithian rant after losses? This guy bleeds pure, defensive basketball. After they got rid of all those brain dead punks at the trade deadline they've been playing darn good defensive basketball and have been competitive.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

A lot of good points, I even thought the offense looked ass tonight (at least what I saw of it). You're right about us having a great off court situation, but I still think there's a certain lack of respect for Spo that hurts the team and would haunt just about everyone you listed up there, except maybe JVG (but they'd get tired of him, probably find him "shrimpy," and may have lost respect for him for his commentating style), maybe Cheeks or Shaw because of their personality and playing careers, Woodson maybe, but I'd think getting fired from the Hawks would diminish their respect for him.

Not that Bosh really matters, but I also got the feeling based on the way he responded to Mitchell during a postgame NBATV interview, despite Mitchell praising him effusively, that he doesn't like him.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow! Sign me up on the randy wittman train!!!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> *Not that Bosh really matters*, but I also got the feeling based on the way he responded to Mitchell during a postgame NBATV interview, despite Mitchell praising him effusively, that he doesn't like him.


:lol:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Wow! Sign me up on the randy wittman train!!!


In all honesty I'd love to see him replace Rothstein on the bench if he retires, but I doubt Riley hires any coach who's been a head guy. Doesn't want anyone think he's undercutting Spoelsta.

That press conference? Definitely worth a 










Can we get a smiley for that pic?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I vote for a Randy smiley. Would make things easier. And a vote of confidence for Randy Wittman.

I'm feeling Randy.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Randy smiley. Do want.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Might not be for a couple of days, but I'll get it done :yep:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow. Dwight Howard is the biggest douchebag in the NBA. Yet LeBron will still be booed more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

UD on Perkins. Love this:


> ‘I don’t think he’s all that he shows out there on the court. I think anybody can be a tough guy with a thousand people watching on TV and referees who call fouls and stop the game and different things like that. I don’t seeing him being any tough guy that he puts on the show to be, at all … If we were playing at the park, I don’t think he’d be doing all that,’ Haslem said. While the Heat did not retaliate physically against the Thunder, Haslem spent the balance of the night giving Perkins an earful. ‘I voiced my opinion a little bit,’ Haslem said. ‘Not entitled to say what I said last night, but I got a little bit off my chest. Where I’m from, all the talking and playing like that, if some point it comes to a situation where you’ve got to back it up, he’s never had to back it up, because obviously referees always step in.’”


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^
AMEN!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Reasons like that it hurt to be so upset with Haslem for the majority of this season. Calling out the studio gangsters.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Wow. Dwight Howard is the biggest douchebag in the NBA. Yet LeBron will still be booed more.


What? I missed something here... Why is Dwight mentioned here?


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Probably cos he's trying to get SVG fired. (or he might have by now? I've been at work)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



ßen said:


> Probably cos he's trying to get SVG fired. (or he might have by now? I've been at work)


Yeah, SVG told the media that he was told by management that Dwight wanted him fired. A couple of minutes later, Dwight came over and hugged SVG not knowing what SVG had just said. Then it was Dwight's turn to speak to the media and was told about this and he said it wasnt true, then asked who the source was. He was then told it was SVG.

If you havent seen this, you got to. Its so awkward and hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dwight is a dickhead. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh snap, EJ asked Shaq if he likened this situation with SVG and Dwight with what happened in Miami. Shaq said he wont divulge info on that, which clearly shows that he had something to do with it, then said that Riley being the great motivator and coach that he is, saw that the team was listening to Stan anymore and took over, and as a result they won the championship.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I guess we can officially retire "family reasons." Wow, Shaq. No wonder, Dwight imitated/learned from the worst.



ßen said:


> Probably cos he's trying to get SVG fired. (or he might have by now? I've been at work)


He's been trying to get SVG fired forever, I was referring to the way he handled himself in SVG's media availability. Total non-class. So immature.

P.S. Thank you for using that Bosh photo. I tried changing it to my avatar when we lost to Boston, but it wouldn't let me change to anything that night. I've since decided to stick with the booty. I'm glad someone used it though. It says it all.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, SVG told the media that he was told by management that Dwight wanted him fired. A couple of minutes later, Dwight came over and hugged SVG not knowing what SVG had just said. Then it was Dwight's turn to speak to the media and was told about this and he said it wasnt true, then asked who the source was. He was then told it was SVG.
> 
> If you havent seen this, you got to. Its so awkward and hilarious :laugh:


This is what I was speaking of. Soooo awkward. Someone likened it to The Office, which is perfect. I love the way SVG exits: "Are you guys done with me now? Great. Now you can talk to _him_." Then the way Dwight responds to the reporters questions is quite jerky. He totally hijacked the session. :lol:



ßen said:


> Dwight is a dickhead. Wow.


:yes: Not saying they wont find a coach to replace him, but who the hell with credibility and a solid reputation would want to coach this idiot now? Its not like the front office has shown the ability to put talent around him, and even his teammates are anonymously saying he, and not SVG, is the problem on the team. He's sabotaging the whole franchise. They really should've shipped his out. They're doing him a favor if they don't trade him and let him take less money in free agency next summer, because then his new team keeps its assets. I used to not mind the guy even though I find it infinitely annoying he thinks he's exponentially funnier than he is (Shaq makes me laugh more...). Funny part is you'll see fans in, say, Memphis booing him like they do LeBron. I wonder if it really is all the Decision. That's the only remotely valid reason people could have to dislike LeBron enough to boo him like they do.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










I disagree that Dwight didn't know what SVG had just said. When Dwight walked over, you could tell he was aware by the way he put his arm around him and said "that's right, we ain't worried about that" in response to Stan saying he's not worried about whatever decision management makes. I don't see why he'd just parrot that line without knowing what Stand had just said. You could see by Stan's face that Dwight was already walking over when he was saying it. On top of that, without provocation, Dwight begins asking if the writer who "started this B.S." is "here today." No one had mentioned the rumors since Dwight entered the circle (in fact, the reporters hadn't even had a chance to speak yet), so that's indisputable proof he knew what was being discussed. So damn awkward, especially when he starts calling Jameer to look over after he put his arm around him. Clearly he was trying to get a cheap laugh from his teammate.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, I think they meant that Dwight didnt know that SVG confirmed that Dwight did say that he wanted him fired and not that a reporter brought up that rumor. 

Because Dwight brings up David Pingalore, who is a local reporter who broke that news.


> Then, in a supremely awkward moment, Howard, not realizing that Van Gundy had said what he had said, walked over to Van Gundy as Van Gundy still was talking to the media. Howard put his right arm around Van Gundy and started to dispute a WKMG report that Howard wants Van Gundy gone. Howard also tried to shift attention onto tonight's game against the New York Knicks.





> Marc Berman ‏ @NYPost_Berman Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Worst part of Stan Van Gundy throwing Howard under bus was Dwight walking into it and putting his arm around him unaware. Awkward.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That is probably the most awkward interview session i've ever seen. Hilarious.

Dwight looked more like 'The Master of Panic' there :laugh:

And Berman, GTFO about Stan throwing Howard under the bus. Howard has been throwing Stan under the bus the past few years, and this season obviously was the tipping point.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

lol at stan throwing howard under the bus. pretty ironic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good to see the Heat working on their problems today in practice...












> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> The Heat half court shot game earlier? Meet Thiago, a Make-A-Wish kid from Atlanta. His story coming soon. Neat day.


No news just yet. Hopefully Mike was able to go through the full practice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Shandel Richardson
> 
> So it appears Mike Miller will be back sooner than later Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said Miller (ankle) is hopeful for Sunday vs. Pistons. Depends on how he responds after today's workout.


..


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OT: Florida Panthers clinch their first division title tonight vs Carolina and will be in the playoffs for the first time in 10 years!

Congrats, and GO CATS GO. GO RATS GO.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Has it been since the Stanley Cup that the Panthers haven't been in the postseason?


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Has it been since the Stanley Cup that the Panthers haven't been in the postseason?


No, 2000, we got swept by the NJ Devils, the team we will be ironically matched up with this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Against their former coach too. Should be fun. Hope they put up a fight. The Devils have been playing very welll of late, and of course they still have Brodeur. 

Didnt know the Panthers had one of, if not the top farm systems in the NHL so hopefully this season is just a stepping stone for things to come.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I believe game 1 is Thursday according to Panthers coach Dineen. Hopefully the fans sell out the bank atlantic center.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

SOUTH FLOWDA MAKIN' DA NOISE ALL 'ROUND


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So the Marlins open up their new park after adding big free agents, the Heat are on their quest to a championship, the Panthers win their division and have a loaded farm system.....and then there are the Dolphins, rolling around in mediocrity, still no future QB insight, and season ticket sales have been on a steep decline. 

I hate Jeff Ireland.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

God I hope Miller can take a few of Battier's minutes.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Miller will save the franchise!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> Miller will save the franchise!


Yo, what's up with your football coach?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Eatin' that 25-year-old peach. Kudos.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> So the Marlins open up their new park after adding big free agents, the Heat are on their quest to a championship, the Panthers win their division and have a loaded farm system.....and then there are the Dolphins, rolling around in mediocrity, still no future QB insight, and season ticket sales have been on a steep decline.
> 
> I hate Jeff Ireland.


*Lolphins.

Why is Ireland still employed by this team. They just keep bringing in bad GM after bad GM, bad coach after bad coach, bad QB after bad QB, and we wonder why we haven't won a playoff game since 1999. SMH.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I don't follow them too closely, but based on all the 790 I listen to I've gathered that there's a Mr. Peterson (-sen?) whom Ross uses as his personnel adviser who is a close friend of Ireland. Therefor it is surmised that as long as Ross is around, Ireland will be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cool *behind the scenes* pics from the 1st Heat-Bulls game












> So LeBron James, Dwayne Wade, and I were there together hanging out and….well, there really isn’t going to be a time I get to say that again, so I’m going to take advantage now.
> 
> I was lucky enough to be part of the huge team that the fine folks at ESPN the Magazine put together for their latest One Day, One Game series. The point is to give fans a glimpse into everything that it takes for one single game to be put on with vignettes from every angle imaginable. It was one of my most fun shooting days ever, and I don’t think I can really go back to “normal” access after this. Of course I will, but now will at least have a hard time wondering why I can’t come back into the locker room and photograph a player in the ice bath.
> 
> Out of the many talented photographers they had covering this game versus the Chicago Bulls, my assignment was to be in the Miami Heat locker room with another talented shooter, John Loomis, which was a blessing to have a 1) room covered in red 2) insane access and 3) plenty of things happen I’ve never been witness to. Half the time it was just me and whatever superstar player happened to pop into the room. Very quiet, intimate, and subtle shooting – which is everything you would expect a NBA game to not be. The calm before the storm. I shared some tattoo war stories with a player here, a fist bump with another, but for the most part it was very much myself, some eye contact, and nods of approval before I shot.
> 
> Every photographer had a place, an assignment and it was truly a team effort between not only all the photographers, but the editors (thanks Jim!), reporters, assistants, and The Miami Heat staff and NBA that made it happen. Very cool to see it all come together in one great issue, which is on newsstands tomorrow – so go check it out! The ESPN the Mag online presentation has all sorts of online content from the other photographers as well. Definitely worth a look-see.


Here's the link to the ESPN story

*The Mistrial of Lebron James*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

ESPN the Mag cover


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I've had that article open in a tab for a few days now but haven't gotten past the bike riding part yet. On the to-do list. Looks good.

I definitely love that cover shot, but Cole shouldn't be repping us right now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










Shattier.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










Just saw this pic from AllStar weekend. Look who is in the background. Wonder if he was tempted to throw stuff at LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Well that probably wasnt awkward at all :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Who?


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Who?


Dan Gilbert


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Remember when the Heat used to run? They've averaged just 8.2 fast break points in their last five games.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> Remember when the Heat used to run? They've averaged just 8.2 fast break points in their last five games.


Either A. Miami Heat are gassed out Or B. there are saving the Offensive Onslaught for playoffs.

Spo seems to be a little tricky


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Knicks4life said:


> Dan Gilbert


Which one is he?


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Centered between the blurry women, next to the guy with his phone out.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

thx


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, naturally he's the guy in the background who seems to stick out the most. Not saying he's flamboyant, just the way the picture is focused/framed, he seems to stand out. Ironically being partially overlapped by LeBron and Dwyane holding hands (note: I realize they're not really holding hands, but looks like it.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Kind of shocked at how close those two are(not in that way). Just that sometimes when good friends play together, the opposite happens. These seems to have become inseparable.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup. They're closer than I was even hopeful they were around the time of the Decision. I mean, they're around each other all the time with the team, always sitting next to each other on the bus/flight and everything apparently, doing the podium thing last year together, yet they still hang out a lot outside of the team apparently. They always go to games with one another, and I've seen pictures of them together at social events, riding on boats together, concerts, etc.

You'd think they'd be getting tired of each other by now.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

We stink.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> We stink.


deodorant


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Shattier.


Shattier looks like he's taking a shat.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The media double standard really irks me. From Marc Stein:

"Should Miami finishing with the East's top seed -- in a season where Derrick Rose has missed almost a third of his team's games -- be a prerequisite for LeBron James to win the MVP trophy? Full disclosure: That's the way this voter is leaning as we enter the final two weeks and change before ballots are due to be turned in."

So who'se getting that MVP trophy then? Carlos Boozer or Tony Parker? 

Everyone needs to get over the notion that the MVP must be from the best team in the league. Its the Most Valuable Player award, not Most Valuable Team. The best player in the NBA should win the award.

Lebron has been the clear MVP this season. People try to make it a debate by adding Durant in, who has had a great year too, but LBJ all the way man.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd rather Lebron not get it, maybe it will light a fire under his ass to go win the important MVP trophy (the finals MVP)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sort of OT- Surprised to hear that Jorge Sedano has decided to leave 790.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heads up everyone, not sure if you heard about the situation down at Arkansas, but a press conference has been called tonight to update Razorback nation on the future of Petrino nation. The press conference is maybe a couple miles from me so there if I never post again.... It is due to my death in the resulting nuclear firestorm of whatever decision is announced. Pray for me. Going to be an ugly night in Fayetteville.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> I'd rather Lebron not get it, maybe it will light a fire under his ass to go win the important MVP trophy (the finals MVP)


I like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Petrino is such a slime ball, but he shouldnt get fired for cheating on his wife.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He got fired for paying his girlfriend with taxpayers' money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, I was focused on the Heat game. Didnt know they fired him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Damn, W2B beat me to 1,000


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No I didnt...

Congrats :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

haha i swear the thread count changed! yours previously said 1,000!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> haha i swear the thread count changed! yours previously said 1,000!


You're either going crazy or this last loss left you seeing things :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Haha nooooo

I posted saying "yay 1,000th" and my post said #1,001 :laugh:

So I edited it saying you stole it, and now it shows up as #1,000!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Whatever you say...:krazy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh, and I swear I didnt delete an old post just to mess with you either :grinning:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Someone needs to get to the bottom of this conspiracy. Michael Moore?



Wade2Bosh said:


> Sort of OT- Surprised to hear that Jorge Sedano has decided to leave 790.


I'm sorta bugged by this. I find myself disagreeing with him from time to time and think he's a bit much of a showman and is too stubbornly tied to his beliefs and past opinions, but I still like listening to him. I'm never awake before 6 but often stay up until then. Replacing the Sports Bros. with JJax was an obvious move that I predicted before it happened, but no idea who could possibly replace Jorge and come even close to the ratings. Good for Joe Rose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

More local sports talk news. Sid Rosenberg was fired by WQAM after his DUI last week.


> WQAM fired afternoon host Sid Rosenberg on Tuesday afternoon because of his arrest last week for DUI and driving with a suspended license. The station immediately hired former University of Miami defensive lineman Dan Sileo to replace him on the 3 to 7 p.m. show, beginning immediately.
> 
> Sileo was fired by a Tampa station last month after referring to three black players - Vincent Jackson, Jonathan Vilma and Cortland Finnegan - as "monkeys." Sileo generated high ratings during his time as a morning sports talk host in Tampa.
> 
> Rosenberg, who has spoken of his problems with addictions, declined to comment Tuesday. WQAM general manager Joe Bell declined to discuss Rosenberg's dismissal beyond calling him "a friend." But a source said the station simply lost patience with Rosenberg because of past indiscretions, and this was the last straw.
> 
> Of Sileo, Bell said, "I'm confident Dan will do a great job."
> 
> It was tumultuous day in local radio, with Jorge Sedano leaving 790 The Ticket to concentrate on his job doing a fantasy sports show for CBSSports.com. That show might move to CBS Sports Network.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...s-tidbits-guillen-reaction.html#storylink=cpy


So they replaced one jackass with another.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ho-ly Shit. I only ever listened to Sid during 790 commercial breaks, but I found him entertaining in his own way. He seems like a Miami radio staple, despite his strong NY ties. So weird.

And wow, great replacement. Officially boycotting WQAM. ****ing idiots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Someone needs to get to the bottom of this conspiracy. Michael Moore?


Wow, is it that hard to figure out what happened? :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sarcasm.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The Heat are awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> The Heat are awful.


How are things in razorback country? Everyone up in arms?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

What a week for Petrino. Loses his job. Loses his mistress. Maybe loses his wife. Whiplash or whatever.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

We play Chicago tomorrow. Should I even watch? **** this season sucks.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ :rofl:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Anyone know if Brandan Wright is a FA next season?

He has played real well for Dallas this year.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Anyone know if Brandan Wright is a FA next season?
> 
> He has played real well for Dallas this year.


He's unguaranteed next year, but I'd assume they'll be keeping him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ah, team option.

Yeah theyll hang onto him.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Took awhile, but Dallas turned him and his tiny hands into an NBA player.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

How much better do you feel the Miami Heat would be with a more competent coach at the helm? Is Spo just doing a bad job of micromanaging the game, or is he not doing a good job of hiding his rotations weaknesses/playing to their strengths?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ the problem is both areas.

Spo is not flexible enough to adapt to how a game is going. He has set rotations, and does not do a great job of reading the game. 

The rotations, particularly of late, have been horrific. I actually think he has lost it and is grasping at straws right now.

Spo - this is me letting go of the rope....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Was looking to change my avi to a heat dancer. When I searched for it on google, I saw a gossip piece from last year about Spo having possibly dated a former Heat dancer. This is the girl...











Major props to Spo.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That just makes me hate Spo even more.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Joseph Goodman tweeted seeing him in a bistro on Ocean Drive with a hot blonde recently. Could be her.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Forgot the article link. Here is the piece from Terez Owens


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow that Spo picture is precisely perfect.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

**** you Spo. Cant believe he's hitting that.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I can. Young, not unattractive coach of the Miami ****ing Heat. Surprised I haven't read a story about him walking around in just the upper pieces of a suit with Viagra in his system.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Haha yeah - well I mean it's not surprising, but damn...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Purity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> I can. Young, not unattractive coach of the Miami ****ing Heat. Surprised I haven't read a story about him walking around in just the upper pieces of a suit with Viagra in his system.


Yeah, seriously. I'm surprised we havent heard more about him out on the town.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bet he rides the energy bus all night long with that chick.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

She needs a strong defensive disposition to keep up with the Spo-bow all night.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Spo doesn't deserve that.

Give her to Riley and a bottle of viagra if he comes back to the bench.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hahahahhahahahahahahahaaa!!! You guys are cracking me up!

Go Spo!!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd love to be a freckle on his shmeckle just for a day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

We're Southeast division champs! You know what that means...Another useless banner in the AAA! :woot:


3 or 4 years ago we would have celebrated this, now its looked over :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Assuming that Chicago finishes with the 1rst seed and Miami with the 2nd seed...

What seed would Celtics need to be in order to face the Bulls in the 2nd round instead of us?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

4th seed, where they are now. Or 5th if they slip up and Atlanta catches them.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

id love to see Boston and chicago duke it out...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

My thoughts exactly, after last season, I'd love to see Bulls and Celts kill each other.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Orlando or Indy doesn't scare me one bit.

I'd rather face them than Celtics.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

bulls celtics series has 7 games writin all over it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

With the Celtics likely resting up the big 3 on road games, it seems like the top 4 are set. The race is the bottom 3.

Orlando is up 3 in the loss column on Philly, and they play each other tonight so that's a huge game. Orlando wins and they pretty much lock in up that 6 seed, and put Philly at 8. Orlando has a very hard schedule to end the season and they're without Dwight. New York is just 1 game behind Philly in the loss column. It's hard seeing them making up 4 games on Orlando so the 6th seed is probably a stretch for them.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So the bottom 3 seeds are pretty much between Orlando, Philly and NY?

I hope we get Orlando


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat Fan Viewers Guide 4/16:

#1 Chicago - (6 GL)
#2 Miami -3.5 (7 GL)
#3 Indiana -8 (6 GL)
#4 Boston -10.5 (5 GL)
#5 Atlanta -11 (6 GL)
#6 Orlando -11 (6 GL)
#7 Philly -14.5 (7 GL)
#8 New York -15 (6 GL)
#9 Milwaukee -17 (6 GL)

Miami @ New Jersey - (Miami -9) Go Heat!
Minnesota @ Indiana - (Indy -11) Go Pacers!
Philly @ Orlando - (Philly -5.5) Go Magic!
Washington @ Chicago - (Chicago -12.5) Go Wizards!
Atlanta @ Toronto - (Atlanta -5.5) Go Hawks!

Perfect Scenario:
#1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
#4 Boston vs. #5 Orlando
#3 Indiana vs. #6 Atlanta
#2 Miami vs. #7 Philly


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Why would going up against Philly the best scenario?

Orlando is Howard-less


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Why would going up against Philly the best scenario?
> 
> Orlando is Howard-less


He still may return, you don't know that for certain just yet. I'd probably still go against Philly than a Orlando team who can knock down 3 ball after 3 ball on us too.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Another vote for Philly here. They play into our game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup, 76ers play like cockroaches. They're in every game, but we just seem to have their number over the years. 11 straight wins over them, not including the 4 of 5 in playoffs.

Magic can win a series or make it interesting with their outside shooting around Dwight and the Knicks have a ton of talent hat can get hot for a series as well.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Do want Philly. Don't want Knicks or Bucks!


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



-33- said:


> Heat Fan Viewers Guide 4/16:
> 
> #1 Chicago - (6 GL)
> #2 Miami -3.5 (7 GL)
> #3 Indiana -8 (6 GL)
> #4 Boston -10.5 (5 GL)
> #5 Atlanta -11 (6 GL)
> #6 Orlando -11 (6 GL)
> #7 Philly -14.5 (7 GL)
> #8 New York -15 (6 GL)
> #9 Milwaukee -17 (6 GL)
> 
> *Miami @ New Jersey - (Miami -9) Go Heat! (WINNER!)
> Minnesota @ Indiana - (Indy -11) Go Pacers! (WINNER!)
> Philly @ Orlando - (Philly -5.5) Go Magic! (WINNER!)
> Washington @ Chicago - (Chicago -12.5) Go Wizards! (WINNER!)
> Atlanta @ Toronto - (Atlanta -5.5) Go Hawks! (WINNER!)*
> 
> Perfect Scenario:
> #1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
> #4 Boston vs. #5 Orlando
> #3 Indiana vs. #6 Atlanta
> #2 Miami vs. #7 Philly


*Heat Viewers Guide 4/17:*

Last Night: 5-0 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
#1 Chicago - (5 GL)
#2 Miami -2.5 (6 GL)
#3 Indiana -7 (5 GL)
#4 Boston -10 (5 GL)
#5 Atlanta -10 (5 GL)
#6 Orlando -10 (5 GL)
#7 New York -14.5 (6 GL)
#8 Philly -14.5 (6 GL)
#9 Milwaukee -16.5 (6 GL)

Games to Watch:
Pacers @ Sixers (Philly -3) GO SIXERS!
Celtics @ Knicks (NY -3) GO CELTICS!

Perfect Playoff Scenario:
#1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
#4 Boston vs. #5 Orlando
#3 Indiana vs. #6 Atlanta
#2 Miami vs. #7 Philly

:lebron::lebron::lebron:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Watching Steve Novak rain triples on the Celtics, wondering why we didn't attempt to sign him.

Sigh.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Novak never would have played in Miami all he does is shoot 3s, he is poor rebounder and defender and would gave been glued to the bench there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Knicks now up 1 game on Philly for the 7th seed.

And although Boston is locked into the 4th seed as division winners(if they win the division), they're now a .5 game behind the Hawks and would start on the road if the playoffs began today.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



-33- said:


> *Heat Viewers Guide 4/17:*
> 
> Last Night: 5-0 in games benefiting the Heat
> 
> Updated Standings:
> #1 Chicago - (5 GL)
> #2 Miami -2.5 (6 GL)
> #3 Indiana -7 (5 GL)
> #4 Boston -10 (5 GL)
> #5 Atlanta -10 (5 GL)
> #6 Orlando -10 (5 GL)
> #7 New York -14.5 (6 GL)
> #8 Philly -14.5 (6 GL)
> #9 Milwaukee -16.5 (6 GL)
> 
> Games to Watch:
> Pacers @ Sixers (Philly -3) GO SIXERS!
> Celtics @ Knicks (NY -3) GO CELTICS!
> 
> Perfect Playoff Scenario:
> #1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
> #4 Boston vs. #5 Orlando
> #3 Indiana vs. #6 Atlanta
> #2 Miami vs. #7 Philly
> 
> :lebron::lebron::lebron:


Negative night for the Heat.

Updated Standings:
#1 Chicago - (5 GL)
#2 Miami -2.5 (6 GL)
#3 Indiana -6.5 (4 GL)
#4 Boston -10.5 (4 GL)
#5 Atlanta -10 (5 GL)
#6 Orlando -10 (5 GL)
#7 New York -14 (5 GL)
#8 Philly -15 (5 GL)
#9 Milwaukee -16.5 (6 GL)

Tomorrow:
Raptors @ #2 Heat
#8 Sixers @ Cavs
#9 Bucks @ Wizards
#1 Bulls @ Bobcats
Pistons @ #5 Hawks
#7 Knicks @ Nets
#6 Magic @ #4 Celtics


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Thanks, -33-, that was quicker than I'd expected.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



-33- said:


> *Heat Viewers Guide 4/17:*
> 
> Last Night: 5-0 in games benefiting the Heat
> 
> Updated Standings:
> #1 Chicago - (5 GL)
> #2 Miami -2.5 (6 GL)
> #3 Indiana -7 (5 GL)
> #4 Boston -10 (5 GL)
> #5 Atlanta -10 (5 GL)
> #6 Orlando -10 (5 GL)
> #7 New York -14.5 (6 GL)
> #8 Philly -14.5 (6 GL)
> #9 Milwaukee -16.5 (6 GL)
> 
> Games to Watch:
> Pacers @ Sixers (Philly -3) GO SIXERS!
> Celtics @ Knicks (NY -3) GO CELTICS!
> 
> Perfect Playoff Scenario:
> #1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
> #4 Boston vs. #5 Orlando
> #3 Indiana vs. #6 Atlanta
> #2 Miami vs. #7 Philly
> 
> :lebron::lebron::lebron:


*Heat Viewers Guide 4/18:*

Through Two Days: 5-2 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
#1 Chicago - (5 GL)
#2 Miami -2.5 (6 GL)
#3 Indiana -6.5 (4 GL)
#4 Boston -10.5 (4 GL)
#5 Atlanta -10 (5 GL)
#6 Orlando -10 (5 GL)
#7 New York -14 (5 GL)
#8 Philly -15 (5 GL)
#9 Milwaukee -16.5 (6 GL)

Games to Watch:
Raptors @ #2 Heat (MIA -10) GO HEAT!
#8 Sixers @ Cavs (PHI -9.5) GO SIXERS!
#9 Bucks @ Wizards (MIL -8) GO BUCKS!
#1 Bulls @ Bobcats (CHI -12.5) GO CATS!
Pistons @ #5 Hawks (ATL -9) GO HAWKS!
#7 Knicks @ Nets (NY -8.5) GO NETS!
#6 Magic @ #4 Celtics (BOS -5.5) GO MAGIC!

Perfect Playoff Scenario:
#1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
#4 Boston vs. #5 Orlando
#3 Indiana vs. #6 Atlanta
#2 Miami vs. #7 Philly


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



-33- said:


> *Heat Viewers Guide 4/18:*
> 
> Through Two Days: 5-2 in games benefiting the Heat
> 
> Updated Standings:
> #1 Chicago - (5 GL)
> #2 Miami -2.5 (6 GL)
> #3 Indiana -6.5 (4 GL)
> #4 Boston -10.5 (4 GL)
> #5 Atlanta -10 (5 GL)
> #6 Orlando -10 (5 GL)
> #7 New York -14 (5 GL)
> #8 Philly -15 (5 GL)
> #9 Milwaukee -16.5 (6 GL)
> 
> Games to Watch:
> Raptors @ #2 Heat (MIA -10) GO HEAT! (WIN)
> #8 Sixers @ Cavs (PHI -9.5) GO SIXERS! (WIN)
> #9 Bucks @ Wizards (MIL -8) GO BUCKS! (LOSS)
> #1 Bulls @ Bobcats (CHI -12.5) GO CATS! (LOSS)
> Pistons @ #5 Hawks (ATL -9) GO HAWKS! (WIN)
> #7 Knicks @ Nets (NY -8.5) GO NETS! (LOSS)
> #6 Magic @ #4 Celtics (BOS -5.5) GO MAGIC! (LOSS)
> 
> Perfect Playoff Scenario:
> #1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
> #4 Boston vs. #5 Orlando
> #3 Indiana vs. #6 Atlanta
> #2 Miami vs. #7 Philly


*Heat Viewers Guide 4/19:*

Through Three Days: 8-6 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
#1 Chicago - (4 GL)
#2 Miami -2.5 (5 GL)
#3 Indiana -7 (4 GL)
#4 Boston -10.5 (3 GL)
#5 Atlanta -10 (4 GL)
#6 Orlando -11 (4 GL)
#7 New York -14 (4 GL)
#8 Philly -15 (4 GL)
#9 Milwaukee -17.5 (5 GL)

Tomorrow's Games to Watch:
#1 Chicago @ #2 Miami (Go Heat!)
#9 Milwaukee @ #3 Indiana (Go Pacers!)

*Updated* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
#1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta
#3 Indiana vs. #6 Orlando
#2 Miami vs. #7 Philly


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I looked at the remainder schedule for Heat and Bulls.

Hypothetically, if Bulls finish the season 1-3 (Lose to Heat, Dallas, Pacers and win vs Cavs)
And Heat go 4-1 (Win over Bulls, Washington x2 and Rockets, lose to Celtics).

Do we get the first seed? I forgot what is the split this season with them.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Mickell Gladness starting for the Warriors tonight against Gasol/Bynum....*gasp*


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Tiebreak would be win percentage against playoff teams in East, as I think we'd be tied for conference record. No idea what that looks like, offhand.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat are 16-8 against the East playoff teams. Doubt the Bulls have a worse record than that.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*Heat Viewers Guide 4/19:*

Through Three Days: 8-6 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
#1 Chicago - (4 GL)
#2 Miami -2.5 (5 GL)
#3 Indiana -7 (4 GL)
#4 Boston -10.5 (3 GL)
#5 Atlanta -10 (4 GL)
#6 Orlando -11 (4 GL)
#7 New York -14 (4 GL)
#8 Philly -15 (4 GL)
#9 Milwaukee -17.5 (5 GL)

Tonight's Games to Watch:
#1 Chicago @ #2 Miami (Go Heat!)
#9 Milwaukee @ #3 Indiana (Go Pacers!)

*Updated* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
#1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta
#3 Indiana vs. #6 Orlando
#2 Miami vs. #7 Philly


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Here's vids of when Wade popped in at a court in NY and played a quick pick up game with some kids


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

lol..."this is not a commercial"


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



-33- said:


> *Heat Viewers Guide 4/19:*
> 
> Through Three Days: 8-6 in games benefiting the Heat
> 
> Updated Standings:
> #1 Chicago - (4 GL)
> #2 Miami -2.5 (5 GL)
> #3 Indiana -7 (4 GL)
> #4 Boston -10.5 (3 GL)
> #5 Atlanta -10 (4 GL)
> #6 Orlando -11 (4 GL)
> #7 New York -14 (4 GL)
> #8 Philly -15 (4 GL)
> #9 Milwaukee -17.5 (5 GL)
> 
> Tonight's Games to Watch:
> #1 Chicago @ #2 Miami (Go Heat!) WINNER
> #9 Milwaukee @ #3 Indiana (Go Pacers!) WINNER
> 
> *Updated* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
> #1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
> #4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta
> #3 Indiana vs. #6 Orlando
> #2 Miami vs. #7 Philly


*Heat Viewers Guide 4/20:*

Through Four Days: 10-6 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
#1 Chicago - (DAL, @IND, CLE)
#2 Miami -1.5 (WAS, HOU, @BOS, @WAS)
#3 Indiana -6 (PHI, DET, CHI)
#4 Boston -10 (@ATL, MIA, MIL)
#5 Atlanta -9.5 (BOS, NYK, LAC, DAL)
#6 Orlando -10.5 (@UTA, @DEN, CHA, @MEM)
#7 New York -13.5 (@CLE, @ATL, LAC, @CHA)
#8 Philly -14.5 (@IND, @NJ, @MIL, @DET)
#9 Milwaukee -17.5 (NJ, TOR, PHI, @BOS)

Tonight's Games to Watch:
#4 Celtics @ #5 Hawks (ATL -10.5) GO HAWKS!
#7 Knicks @ Cavs (NYK -10) GO KNICKS!

*Updated v2* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
#1 Miami vs. #8 Philly
#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta
#3 Indiana vs. #6 Orlando
#2 Chicago vs. #7 New York

:lebron::rozay::spo::bosh2::dwade:


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



-33- said:


> *Heat Viewers Guide 4/20:*
> 
> Through Four Days: 10-6 in games benefiting the Heat
> 
> Updated Standings:
> #1 Chicago - (DAL, @IND, CLE)
> #2 Miami -1.5 (WAS, HOU, @BOS, @WAS)
> #3 Indiana -6 (PHI, DET, CHI)
> #4 Boston -10 (@ATL, MIA, MIL)
> #5 Atlanta -9.5 (BOS, NYK, LAC, DAL)
> #6 Orlando -10.5 (@UTA, @DEN, CHA, @MEM)
> #7 New York -13.5 (@CLE, @ATL, LAC, @CHA)
> #8 Philly -14.5 (@IND, @NJ, @MIL, @DET)
> #9 Milwaukee -17.5 (NJ, TOR, PHI, @BOS)
> 
> Tonight's Games to Watch:
> #4 Celtics @ #5 Hawks (ATL -10.5) GO HAWKS!
> #7 Knicks @ Cavs (NYK -10) GO KNICKS!
> 
> *Updated v2* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
> #1 Miami vs. #8 Philly
> #4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta
> #3 Indiana vs. #6 Orlando
> #2 Chicago vs. #7 New York
> 
> :lebron::rozay::spo::bosh2::dwade:


*Heat Viewers Guide 4/21:*

Through Five Days: 11-7 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
#1 Chicago - (DAL, @IND, CLE)
#2 Miami -1.5 (WAS, HOU, @BOS, @WAS)
#3 Indiana -6 (PHI, DET, CHI)
#4 Boston -10.5 (MIA, MIL)
#5 Atlanta -9 (NYK, LAC, DAL)
#6 Orlando -10.5 (@UTA, @DEN, CHA, @MEM)
#7 New York -14 (@ATL, LAC, @CHA)
#8 Philly -14.5 (@IND, @NJ, @MIL, @DET)
#9 Milwaukee -17.5 (NJ, TOR, PHI, @BOS)

Tonight's Games to Watch:
Wizards @ #2 Heat (MIA -11.5) GO HEAT!
#8 Sixers @ #3 Pacers (IND -4.5) GO PHILLY!
Mavericks @ #1 Bulls (DAL -8) GO MAVS!
Nets @ #9 Bucks (MIL -10.5) GO NETS!
#6 Magic @ Jazz (UTA -10) GO MAGIC!

*Updated v2* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
#1 Miami vs. #8 Philly
*#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta*
*#3 Indiana *vs. #6 Orlando
#2 Chicago vs. #7 New York

:turiaf::mario::ud::noco::joel:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

This team has driven me to shooting heroin.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ Pretty much. Do my head in on the regular.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



-33- said:


> *Heat Viewers Guide 4/21:*
> 
> Through Five Days: 11-7 in games benefiting the Heat
> 
> Updated Standings:
> #1 Chicago - (DAL, @IND, CLE)
> #2 Miami -1.5 (WAS, HOU, @BOS, @WAS)
> #3 Indiana -6 (PHI, DET, CHI)
> #4 Boston -10.5 (MIA, MIL)
> #5 Atlanta -9 (NYK, LAC, DAL)
> #6 Orlando -10.5 (@UTA, @DEN, CHA, @MEM)
> #7 New York -14 (@ATL, LAC, @CHA)
> #8 Philly -14.5 (@IND, @NJ, @MIL, @DET)
> #9 Milwaukee -17.5 (NJ, TOR, PHI, @BOS)
> 
> Tonight's Games to Watch:
> Wizards @ #2 Heat (MIA -11.5) GO HEAT! (LOSS)
> #8 Sixers @ #3 Pacers (IND -4.5) GO PHILLY! (WIN)
> Mavericks @ #1 Bulls (DAL -8) GO MAVS! (LOSS)
> Nets @ #9 Bucks (MIL -10.5) GO NETS! (LOSS)
> #6 Magic @ Jazz (UTA -10) GO MAGIC! (LOSS)
> 
> *Updated v2* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
> #1 Miami vs. #8 Philly
> *#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta*
> *#3 Indiana *vs. #6 Orlando
> #2 Chicago vs. #7 New York
> 
> :turiaf::mario::ud::noco::joel:


*Heat Viewers Guide 4/22:*

Through Six Days: 12-11 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
#1 Chicago - (@IND, CLE)
#2 Miami -2.5 (HOU, @BOS, @WAS)
#3 Indiana -7 (DET, CHI)
#4 Boston -11 (MIA, MIL)
#5 Atlanta -9.5 (NYK, LAC, DAL)
#6 Orlando -11.5 (@DEN, CHA, @MEM)
#7 New York -14.5 (@ATL, LAC, @CHA)
#8 Philly -14.5 (@NJ, @MIL, @DET)
#9 Milwaukee -17.5 (TOR, PHI, @BOS)

Today's Games to Watch:
Rockets @ Heat (MIA -5.5) GO HEAT!
Knicks @ Hawks (ATL -2) GO HAWKS!
Magic @ Nuggets (DEN -10.5) GO NUGGETS!
Thunder @ Lakers (OKC -1) GO LAKERS!
Cavs @ Spurs (SAN -14.5) GO CAVS!

*Updated v3* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
#1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
*#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta*
*#3 Indiana *vs. #6 Orlando
#2 Miami vs. #7 Philly

:spo::mario::battier::ud:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^^"Dwyane Wade missing a layup?" Guess the kid hasn't been catching many Heat games lately.

Another POTW for LeBron, his 6th this year. I think we may be taking for granted how great he is. I'd think he's just about wrapped up MVP #3.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Another POTW for LeBron, his 6th this year. I think we may be taking for granted how great he is. I'd think he's just about wrapped up MVP #3.


Think of how Dissapointed we are going to be when he retires...there is never going to be another one like him.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hopefully with the Heat.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



-33- said:


> *Heat Viewers Guide 4/22:*
> 
> Through Six Days: 12-11 in games benefiting the Heat
> 
> Updated Standings:
> #1 Chicago - (@IND, CLE)
> #2 Miami -2.5 (HOU, @BOS, @WAS)
> #3 Indiana -7 (DET, CHI)
> #4 Boston -11 (MIA, MIL)
> #5 Atlanta -9.5 (NYK, LAC, DAL)
> #6 Orlando -11.5 (@DEN, CHA, @MEM)
> #7 New York -14.5 (@ATL, LAC, @CHA)
> #8 Philly -14.5 (@NJ, @MIL, @DET)
> #9 Milwaukee -17.5 (TOR, PHI, @BOS)
> 
> Today's Games to Watch:
> Rockets @ Heat (MIA -5.5) GO HEAT! WIN
> Knicks @ Hawks (ATL -2) GO HAWKS! LOSS
> Magic @ Nuggets (DEN -10.5) GO NUGGETS! WIN
> Thunder @ Lakers (OKC -1) GO LAKERS! WIN
> Cavs @ Spurs (SAN -14.5) GO CAVS! LOSS
> 
> *Updated v3* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
> #1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
> *#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta*
> *#3 Indiana *vs. #6 Orlando
> #2 Miami vs. #7 Philly
> 
> :spo::mario::battier::ud:


*Heat Viewers Guide 4/23:*

Through Seven Days: 15-13 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
#1 Chicago - (@IND, CLE)
#2 Miami -2 (@BOS, @WAS)
#3 Indiana -7 (DET, CHI)
#4 Boston -11 (MIA, MIL)
#5 Atlanta -10 (LAC, DAL)
#6 Orlando -12 (CHA, @MEM)
#7 New York -14 (LAC, @CHA)
#8 Philly -14.5 (@NJ, @MIL, @DET)
#9 Milwaukee -17.5 (TOR, PHI, @BOS)

Today's Games to Watch:
Pistons @ Pacers (IND -7) GO PISTONS!
Sixers @ Nets (PHI -9.5) GO SIXERS!
Raptors @ Bucks (MIL -10) GO RAPTORS!

*Updated v3* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
#1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
*#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta*
*#3 Indiana *vs. #6 Orlando
#2 Miami vs. #7 Philly


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Doug Collins said after tonight's win that they will rest Brand, Iggy and most likely Lou Williams for the final couple of games.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

if only Knicks lost to atlanta....


knicks will probably lose to clippers and beat bobcates...so lets hope Philli can beat Bucks and Detroit...then we will have them first round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Of all the teams to rely on, in both scenarios it'll come down to the Bobcats. Whether it be the Magic losing out(which would be losing to the Bobcats on Wednesday) and the Knicks winning out, or the Knicks losing out (which would mean losing the Bobcats on Thursday) and the Sixers winning out.

But it seems pretty obvious that the Sixers want to avoid us like the plague, and for good reason too.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Not going to make the Bulls go easy on them. Not a wise move, but sorta catch 22, I suppose.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*Heat Viewers Guide 4/23:*

Through Eight Days: 16-15 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
#1 Chicago - (@IND, CLE)
#2 Miami -2 (@BOS, @WAS)
#3 Indiana -6.5 (CHI)
#4 Boston -11 (MIA, MIL)
#5 Atlanta -10 (LAC, DAL)
#6 Orlando -12 (CHA, @MEM)
#7 New York -14 (LAC, @CHA)
#8 Philly -14 (@MIL, @DET)

Today's Games to Watch:
Heat @ Celtics (BOS -7.5) GO HEAT!
Clippers @ Hawks (ATL -2) GO HAWKS!

*Updated v4* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
#1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
*#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta*
*#3 Indiana *vs. #6 Orlando
#2 Miami vs. #7 Philly


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Celtics radio broadcast says a Boston MVP voter acknowledged tonight having LeBron James third on his ballot. Voter was not named


:fail:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

WTF man...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Media wants a story. I think it will go to Durant.

Especially because Heat isn't #1 in the league.

Had we been, I don't think it would be been possible to question it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That's so sad. Such a flawed process when you put it in the hands of people with vendettas.

So Durant, and who? Tony Parker? Chris Paul? Maybe Paul George or Roy Hibbert?


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Who cares if Lebron gets MVP. Hell I'd rather him not get it, maybe it will fire him up for the playoffs.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> Who cares if Lebron gets MVP. Hell I'd rather him not get it, maybe it will fire him up for the playoffs.


If he does get it, he knows he'll have ALOT more to prove.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I think LeBron is the type to strive with a chip on his shoulder rather than under pressure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good news on Wade and the finger



> Ira Winderman
> Also In Basketball
> Dwyane Wade said after Wednesday's practice that his dislocated left index finger will not be a postseason issue, "Second day playing with the finger. So it felt a lot better today. So by the time we get on that court, playoff time, it will be fine."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

What we realized all season, was in fact true. Teams hit a big % of their open shots against us


> Couper Moorhead ‏ @CoupNBA Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> As it stands, three of the bottom 10 teams in allowed FG% on "unguarded" shots will make playoffs, while 8 of the top 10 are in.
> 
> In other words, Miami, Orlando and Denver have endured some bad luck this year, but most playoff teams have been on the opposite end.
> 
> DEN, MIA and DAL have all allowed above-average unguarded Catch-and-Shoot attempts this year, but Mavs remained steady in Top-5 FG% allowed.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dope! This is it guys....if we don't win it all this year. What do you think will happen?


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



-33- said:


> *Heat Viewers Guide 4/23:*
> 
> Through Eight Days: 16-15 in games benefiting the Heat
> 
> Updated Standings:
> #1 Chicago - (@IND, CLE)
> #2 Miami -2 (@BOS, @WAS)
> #3 Indiana -6.5 (CHI)
> #4 Boston -11 (MIA, MIL)
> #5 Atlanta -10 (LAC, DAL)
> #6 Orlando -12 (CHA, @MEM)
> #7 New York -14 (LAC, @CHA)
> #8 Philly -14 (@MIL, @DET)
> 
> Today's Games to Watch:
> Heat @ Celtics (BOS -7.5) GO HEAT! LOSS
> Clippers @ Hawks (ATL -2) GO HAWKS! WIN
> 
> *Updated v4* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
> #1 Chicago vs. #8 New York
> *#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta*
> *#3 Indiana *vs. #6 Orlando
> #2 Miami vs. #7 Philly


*Heat Viewers Guide 4/24:*

Through Nine Days: 17-16 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
*#1 Chicago - (@IND, CLE)
#2 Miami -2.5 (@WAS)
#3 Indiana -6.5 (CHI)
#4 Boston -10.5 (MIL)
#5 Atlanta -9.5 (DAL)*
#6 Orlando -12 (CHA, @MEM)
#7 New York -14 (LAC, @CHA)
#8 Philly -14 (@MIL, @DET)

Today's Games to Watch:
Bulls @ Pacers (CHI -2) GO PACERS!
Bobcats @ Magic (ORL -14.5) GO CATS!
Sixers @ Bucks (MIL -8) GO SIXERS!
Clippers @ Knicks (NYK -4) GO CLIPPERS!

*Updated v4* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
*#1 Chicago* vs. #8 New York
*#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta*
*#3 Indiana *vs. #6 Orlando
*#2 Miami* vs. #7 Philly

Some huge potential games for our seeding tonight - every Heat fan should be rooting for the Bobcats (could push Magic down to #7), Sixers (could push them up to #7), and Clippers (could push Knicks out of #7 and into 1st round matchup with Bulls).


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

come on clippers and philli!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Derrick Byars, who had a pretty impressive preseason with the Heat, signed for the rest of the season with the Spurs. They had a roster spot open and decided to fill it before the playoffs began.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, I kind of always pictured him with the Spurs. Weird.

That stat above shows you how great Dallas' D has become. Everyone wants to say it was Tyson Chandler who made them play D, despite the fact that they'd drastically improved their defense years prior, and they're still a solid team defensively (at times, at least).


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That stat is interesting but it is not the be all end all either. I have a feeling that as much as some no namers tend to hit big shots against us (wide open). We often let very good 3pt shooters take wide open shots. Like Kyle Korver.

Not only do they make their shots (which is what the stat suggests) we also let the big 3pt shooters get their shot I think. It is not all bad luck. We do need to defend them better still.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



-33- said:


> *Heat Viewers Guide 4/24:*
> 
> Through Nine Days: 17-16 in games benefiting the Heat
> 
> Updated Standings:
> *#1 Chicago - (@IND, CLE)
> #2 Miami -2.5 (@WAS)
> #3 Indiana -6.5 (CHI)
> #4 Boston -10.5 (MIL)
> #5 Atlanta -9.5 (DAL)*
> #6 Orlando -12 (CHA, @MEM)
> #7 New York -14 (LAC, @CHA)
> #8 Philly -14 (@MIL, @DET)
> 
> Today's Games to Watch:
> Bulls @ Pacers (CHI -2) GO PACERS! LOSS
> Bobcats @ Magic (ORL -14.5) GO CATS! LOSS
> Sixers @ Bucks (MIL -8) GO SIXERS! WIN
> Clippers @ Knicks (NYK -4) GO CLIPPERS! LOSS
> 
> *Updated v4* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
> *#1 Chicago* vs. #8 New York
> *#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta*
> *#3 Indiana *vs. #6 Orlando
> *#2 Miami* vs. #7 Philly
> 
> Some huge potential games for our seeding tonight - every Heat fan should be rooting for the Bobcats (could push Magic down to #7), Sixers (could push them up to #7), and Clippers (could push Knicks out of #7 and into 1st round matchup with Bulls).


*Heat Viewers Guide Final Edition:*

Through Ten Days: 18-19 in games benefiting the Heat

Updated Standings:
*#1 Chicago - (CLE)
#2 Miami -3 (@WAS)
#3 Indiana -7.5 (CHI)
#4 Boston -11 (MIL)
#5 Atlanta -10 (DAL)
#6 Orlando -12 (@MEM)*
#7 New York -14 (@CHA)
#8 Philly -14 (@DET)

Today's Games to Watch:
Heat @ Wizards (WAS -7) GO HEAT!
Mavs @ Hawks (ATL -5) GO HAWKS!
Bucks @ Celtics (BOS -9.5) GO BUCKS!
Cavs @ Bulls (CHI -15) GO CAVS!
Sixers @ Pistons (DET -9) GO SIXERS!
Magic @ Grizzlies (MEM -14.5) GO MAGIC!
Knicks @ Bobcats (NYK -5) GO CATS!

*Updated v4* Perfect Playoff Scenario:
*#1 Chicago* vs. #8 New York
*#4 Boston vs. #5 Atlanta*
*#3 Indiana vs. #6 Orlando*
*#2 Miami* vs. #7 Philly


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat-Knicks round one then if we win that we play the Pacers?


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> Heat-Knicks round one then if we win that we play the Pacers?


lol at if


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wuddup guys? Been gone for a minute..

Just wanted to chime in and say that I'm tired of a lot of these fans that want to avoid playing the Celtics. I want to humiliate them just like last season.

Ok, bye.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



sMaK said:


> Wuddup guys? Been gone for a minute..
> 
> Just wanted to chime in and say that I'm tired of a lot of these fans that want to avoid playing the Celtics. I want to humiliate them just like last season.
> 
> Ok, bye.


Hey bro. Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> Hey bro. Don't be such a stranger.


I know! I'm gonna try and post more. I do miss this place, just been busy. I understand the void that I leave when I go missing.

That was a lot of sentences starting with 'I'. Another reason why I should post more.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Chandler won Defensive Player of the Year, announced today, not LeBron. Chandler has been either my favorite or one of my favorite players for a decade but this is a joke. LeBron guards 5 positions. Watch Durant win MVP next. I seriously want it to happen. I hate that award so much and that would tarnish it even more.


----------



## Mightytoo

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LeBron has played great defense but I think Serge Ibaka deserved it over Chandler.. dont get me wrong chandler is tough in every aspect. 



Adam said:


> Chandler won Defensive Player of the Year, announced today, not LeBron. Chandler has been either my favorite or one of my favorite players for a decade but this is a joke. LeBron guards 5 positions. Watch Durant win MVP next. I seriously want it to happen. I hate that award so much and that would tarnish it even more.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I heard Chandler being suggested as the DPOY for the first time last week, and just figured it was someone being homerific. I wasn't sure LeBron deserved it over everyone else (Ibaka, for one), but him guarding 5 positions, shutting just about everyone he covers down, and his steals/blocks makes a great case. Also, the fact that he shut down "MVP" Derrick Rose in the playoffs last year (though it shouldn't technically be considered) no doubt plays into voters minds, or at least I thought.

Too lazy to look at Chandler's/Knicks' numbers right now. Is their a statistical case for this, or is it just: "Chandler went to NY and they became a decent defensive team, so he's the DPOY."


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

NY became a decent defensive team?

When I learned the news,the first thing that came to mind was, how did he win that? Knicks sucks on D.

I think the only time they played well on D was during Linsanity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

In terms of defensive efficiency rating, the Knicks went from 21st to 5th this season. They were also in the top 5 worst in FG% and 3rd worst in PPG last season, while this season they were 10th best in both.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> I heard Chandler being suggested as the DPOY for the first time last week, and just figured it was someone being homerific. I wasn't sure LeBron deserved it over everyone else (Ibaka, for one), but him guarding 5 positions, shutting just about everyone he covers down, and his steals/blocks makes a great case. Also, the fact that he shut down "MVP" Derrick Rose in the playoffs last year (though it shouldn't technically be considered) no doubt plays into voters minds, or at least I thought.
> 
> Too lazy to look at Chandler's/Knicks' numbers right now. Is their a statistical case for this, or is it just: "Chandler went to NY and they became a decent defensive team, so he's the DPOY."


Lebron got snubbed. Chandler is a great defender but he only can do one thing...protect the paint. Lebron guards PG to C on a daily basis and shuts opponents down...just ask Melo.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> In terms of defensive efficiency rating, the Knicks went from 21st to 5th this season. They were also in the top 5 worst in FG% and 3rd worst in PPG last season, while this season they were 10th best in both.


Interesting, I didn't notice that (then again, I didn't really watch them last year).


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> Lebron got snubbed. Chandler is a great defender but he only can do one thing...protect the paint. Lebron guards PG to C on a daily basis and shuts opponents down...just ask Melo.


Lebron should have won but Chandler is a BEAST on the boards.


----------



## JoeyJoJo

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> Lebron got snubbed. Chandler is a great defender but he only can do one thing...protect the paint. Lebron guards PG to C on a daily basis and shuts opponents down...just ask Melo.


This isn't true about Chandler. The best defensive centers are the ones who not only protect the paint, but also blow up the pick and roll. Chandler covers the entire floor even if he's not matched up one-on-one on non-bigs. And considering the defensive prowess of the guys he played with, he had to play a lot of help defense.

Best team defender: Chandler
Best one-on-one perimeter defender: Tony Allen

Note: I think Lebron can be a beast on defense when he wants to be and I think he's clearly the best player in the league, so don't take this as an anti-Lebron bias.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Tyson does also always matchup with the better opposing big, and he does a good job there as well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, Wade ended the season behind only LeBron and Paul in PER, ahead of Durant. Wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't a, somewhat, off year for Dwyane.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Well, when you look at it:

- He played fewest minutes per game of his career (33.2 per).
- Shot .497% from the field.
- Still was right up around his 5 assists and 5 boards per game average.
- Still was over a steal per game, and over a block per game.
- Lowest turnovers per game of his career (2.6 per).
- Equal 2nd lowest FGA per of his career (17.1 per).

He had a pretty solid year. This is what we should expect and hope for from DWade as he gets older, and the keys are handed over to Mr James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:rotf:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

niiiiiice


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: Rd 1: Game 4: Heat @ Knicks (5/6 3:30PM)*


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: Rd 1: Game 4: Heat @ Knicks (5/6 3:30PM)*


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: Rd 1: Game 4: Heat @ Knicks (5/6 3:30PM)*


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: Rd 1: Game 4: Heat @ Knicks (5/6 3:30PM)*


----------



## Jace

*Re: Rd 1: Game 4: Heat @ Knicks (5/6 3:30PM)*

doctordrizzay, check this out:






































I also was able to fit them all in one post...*ahem*

Also, the last two don't work, as you can see.

EDIT: Now that I'm past all that, I'm left to wonder: Why are you posting these here? As far as the two we can see, the first is from a different series (yes involving the team that beat us in the finals last year, but they're being whooped at home by the team we'll likely face if we make the Finals), and the second isn't even relevant anymore as Indy has won the two games since then. What's your angle?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Added drizzay's images in his posts and moved them to this thread since its got little to do with game 4.

I know the Bulls are beat up and Philly is taking advantage of that, but one reason I didnt want to play the Sixers, even though we have owned them, is that they never give up in a game. Dont know how many times we'd build nice leads on them, only to see them quickly cut the lead back down. They are like damn cockroaches. Again tonight, down 13 in the 4th and they come back to win.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/rattlehead666/lebronjameschrisbosh_hotfuzzheadslide.gif


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:chappelle:

Dr., just hit the button with the mountains on it pictured above the reply box, then paste the link to your image there. That's how people make images visible in their posts.










without the spaces =










Voila! Its easy!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Mavericks suffer the same fate as us after we won. 1st round swept.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

And just like our '07 team, they got old, fast.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They looked awful down the stretch tonight. Going to Marion in the post was not working at all like it worked last year. Losing Barea and Chandler definitely took a major toll, especially with Odom having his meltdown.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I kinda saw that happening.

Although I think it is a little different from us. OKC is a contender. We got swept by a team that I think didn't get passed the 2nd round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They werent, but that Bulls team won 49 games, and had a nice young core. Plus, they matched up well with us. BG always lit us up, Hinrich and Sefolosha gave Wade problems, and we had no matchup for Luol Deng, who killed us in the playoffs.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Deng was playing like a HOFer.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> John Hollinger ‏ @johnhollinger
> 
> LBJ had a case. Thought Chandler had a better one. In regular season anyway. RT @TonyHEAT06 I disagree on DPOY.


John Hollinger follows Tony? File that under "WTF."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heard Tony say last night during the game that his last season coaching was the last lockout season. We all know how that ended. I wonder if he was forced out by Riley? :thinking2:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wouldn't be surprised. Not an original Riley guy, smart basketball mind, sloppy delivery. The latter probably made him a difficult person for players to respect and listen to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Another funny Turiaf bench reaction from game 5 






Its funny watching the bench now. He's got everyone giving high 5's after baskets :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Anybody else think that we are witnessing the next stage of Bosh's career? I think he's going to permanently be a center. It was interesting last game how he kept trying to float short shots then on one play he finally just dribbled, gathered, and went up strong. There was nobody around him and he made the layup but he had been consistently missing wide open layups because he wasn't playing like a center.

Pretty good for Riles that Bosh has this next stage of his career while Amare's star is fading. The Bosh signing is tough to swallow because he hasn't been worth it all the time, but overall you see how it was the right decision.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If the other alternatives were Amare and Boozer, Bosh was clearly the right choice.

Look, CB may never be worth max money - but he really is crucial to this team's success. We are a much better team when he is rebounding and hitting that J. Just wish he was more consistent in both departments.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

David Lee was also a free agent that summer, but he was never a realistic option.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> If the other alternatives were Amare and Boozer, Bosh was clearly the right choice.
> 
> Look, CB may never be worth max money - but he really is crucial to this team's success. We are a much better team when he is rebounding and hitting that J. Just wish he was more consistent in both departments.


I blame the coaching staff for Bosh's struggles.

Every time Wade is out, Bosh goes off for ridiculous 30/10 games it seems. There has to be some way for the Heat to get him more involved when the big three are all playing.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Smithi, I really wanted to believe that for awhile, but watching the games, Bosh had several awful ones where he was getting steady touches, at least early, as well as great looks from inside and outside. Something about being the 3rd option seems to scramble his noodles. The man would be so much better here if he didn't have such a weird mental approach. He's kind of like a very different version of Beasley, if that makes sense. He's kind of our Antoine Walker in terms of consistency. Sometimes looks like the perfect 3rd option, sometimes makes you want to pour caustic chemicals in your eyes.



Adam said:


> Anybody else think that we are witnessing the next stage of Bosh's career? I think he's going to permanently be a center. It was interesting last game how he kept trying to float short shots then on one play he finally just dribbled, gathered, and went up strong. There was nobody around him and he made the layup but he had been consistently missing wide open layups because he wasn't playing like a center.
> 
> Pretty good for Riles that Bosh has this next stage of his career while Amare's star is fading. The Bosh signing is tough to swallow because he hasn't been worth it all the time, but overall you see how it was the right decision.


He might be forced there by team necessity. If by some grace of god via the draft or free agency we can get a truly competent, defending/rebounding center, I see him playing a lot of PF minutes still. Otherwise, yeah, he's going to be playing more and more, if not all, center here. And yeah, I remember people crying last year because Amare was playing so well and Bosh appeared to take a step back, but there's no question now Bosh was the right choice. Especially when you look at how big of an egg Boozer has laid in Chicago.

And as WC pointed out, when Bosh is on his game (which strangely looks extremely effortless when he is), everything else falls in place for this team. Its funny the only other major PF (besides, maybe, David Lee) from that free agency class that isn't playing pretty poorly is Dirk, who later that summer said if LeWade came knocking he would've given it serious thought. I'd wish he was a better rebounder and defender, but strictly offensively that's the best possible trio that hypothetically could've come together.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Can you imagine Dirk's money midrange game with Wade and Lebron pick and rolls? That just would've been absurd.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Can you imagine Dirk's money midrange game with Wade and Lebron pick and rolls? That just would've been absurd.


Tears are rolling down my face. Are you happy? Huh?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

It pains me to think about too...like a ****ing greek tragedy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hard for me to even imagine that as I never for a second thought Dirk would leave Dallas.

But yes, that would have been amazing to watch, obviously. Really, really amazing...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Kenny Smith just made a pretty decent point about Bosh and the Heat. The reason Bosh is in a lot of ways the toughest to lose of the big 3 is he creates more effective two man game ability with either James or Wade than the bigger two do with each other.

And how poetically judicial is it that the Celtics lose a home playoff game on a *called* moving screen by Garnett. Holy moly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Was checking to see how Jarvis Varnado was doing and I saw this article from last July about Varnado. Dont think it ever got posted here.


> My plan right now -- of course with the lockout -- is to kind of wait and see where that stands. Hopefully it doesn't last too long because Miami wants me to come to training camp with them when this lockout's over. If it lasts too long, my plan is to go back (overseas)."
> 
> Miami retained Varnado's rights, as well as those of former University of Memphis forward Robert Dozier, who was selected by the Heat in the second round of the 2009 draft and has spent the past two seasons in Greece.
> 
> "I wanted to get more comfortable with my offensive game and, of course, add on more weight, and I added 10 pounds," Varnado said.
> 
> "I accomplished all my goals (overseas). I got first-team (honors) over there."
> 
> Varnado's father, Winston, his former coach at Brownsville Haywood High, believes his son has a good chance of making the Heat roster if the lockout ends before the start of next season.
> 
> "If they cut the lockout short, I think he's got a chance to make it with Miami or some other team," said Winston, a 1980 graduate of Whitehaven High. "It just depends on that.
> 
> "But if the NBA is locked out for the whole year, he's got to make some money. So he'd end up going overseas for another year."


Link

He of course ended up signing in Israel before the lockout was over. But I also found out that he left that Israeli team and went back to Italy to finish out the season.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He averaged 6 rebs and 2 blks in 23 minutes in Italy for 14 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He should be in camp this summer and would definitely be a a better end of bench option than Curry and i'm sure this is likely Juwan's last season in the league (or at least with the Heat). If the Heat like his presence around the team so damn much, just make him an assistant coach.

Here are Varnado's stats from this season..










Dozier is a bit intriguing as well. Long, 6-9 with a nice offensive game. Both he and Varnado were working out with the Heat last summer before the lockout began so im sure both will be back again this summer.

Here is Dozier winning POTG for his team in France just last week...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Both those guys would add more than Juwan and Curry have this year. Should give them both a run in the offseason to see how they have been developing.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Kenny Smith just made a pretty decent point about Bosh and the Heat. The reason Bosh is in a lot of ways the toughest to lose of the big 3 is he creates more effective two man game ability with either James or Wade than the bigger two do with each other.
> 
> And how poetically judicial is it that the Celtics lose a home playoff game on a *called* moving screen by Garnett. Holy moly.


I don't buy that at all. I think he's the easiest to lose. He plays the role of a roleplayer while the other two play superstars, a more important role. He doesn't score in the post or rebound well. We can replace him with an actual roleplayer and end up losing nothing by gaining in rebounding and energy and hustle. Lebron and Wade can act as the two superstars, take a few more shots each, and this team can end up being better. I love Bosh but the flaws in his game are just too glaring. This season he hasn't even been able to catch the ball on the block he's so slight and his rebounding has been better of late but is still not sufficient.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I actually agree with you. I was more thinking of the improved flow when he's on his game, which is seemingly very seldom. I've also said on here many times I'd rather see a high-quality role player in his place. The way we played without Bosh definitely had an influence on my agreeing with Kenny, but that could just have been awful stretch of basketball regardless. We had them with Bosh too.

W2B: Glad you posted that. Was just thinking about Jarvis last week when there was a lady at my job with the last name Varnado. Thought about asking if she was related but decided I didn't care enough to know.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I don't understand why we don't use the PnR with Wade and James more often... Didn't we see it kill time and time again!?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I really wanted the Heat to keep their pick and draft Eric Bledsoe. We traded him for either Mike Miller or UD, your choice. Vomit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup, traded our 1st rd pick (which turned out to be Bledsoe)and Cook for the cap space to sign Mike Miller and then drafted Pittman at 32.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cook would give us exactly the same if not more than what Miller has given us, and Bledsoe....


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No question Cook would give us more than Miller. Perhaps not the rebounding and violent hustle, but better shooting and athleticism. This team has made some awful moves around the Big 3.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wish we kept Beasley. Not only for the lols, and because he's one of my favs, but because he could've provided OFFENSE off the bench. Such a foreign concept around these parts....


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I kind of miss the Beasley debates 

I was always a Beasley apologist, but I have trouble seeing him fit in that role. He's such an enigma I could see him having a lot of games where he just doesn't get enough touches to get going. We all know he was a mental mess so it wouldn't take many of those for him to start pressing, and Spo would quickly eliminate his minutes for Juwan Howard's instant offense.

That said, I'd take him in a heartbeat over UD, Battier, or Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Could probably swing a trade for him using those players. Doubt Riles would ever do that though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh Jesus, if we could just get Shattier off this team before the end of his deal.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

i want tony allen and mike conley...cant happen though


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bosh Miller and Shane battier for Randolph, Tony Allen, and mike conley.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Riley's fleeced Memphis once or twice but I'd imagine their management would rather eat their own dongs than agree to that.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

There is word that Eddy Curry has gained 20 pounds since February. Can't help but laugh.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Where'd you hear that? I thought he looked chubbier than we last saw him when the team walked on stage with LeBron. Pittman was substantially skinnier than him and it was the opposite at the start of the year.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> There is word that Eddy Curry has gained 20 pounds since February. Can't help but laugh.


I still at some level blame Eddy Curry for our struggles. His laziness is contagious.

Imagine if we signed P-Bev to chase around their points, Jarvis to guard West....... :clown:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Cole has played great D on Collison.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I wish I can read on lips...

Look at the end, NBA show the whole thing. http://www.nba.com/playoffs/2012/ea.../2012/05/17/0041100203_mia_ind_angry_wade.nba


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> 
> AND Clips pumped up Eric Bledsoe's trade value even higher than it was. "Everybody wants an athletic PG like that," said one admiring GM


Why, when you can have Mike Miller?

:banghead:


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Why, when you can have Mike Miller?
> 
> :banghead:


Meh. I'm happy with Chalmers. Even if Cole doesn't improve he's already one of the best defensive point guards we've had in forever. We need a 7 footer with a pulse.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah the only way its horrendous is if Cole winds up being a significantly worse player than Bledsoe. There's no question he'd be giving us significantly more right now, though. And we're win-now as ****. Not sure we could've gotten a 7-footer with that pick.

Y'all know how I feel about Whiteside though. I know he's playing in Sac and not getting any floor time, but there aren't a ton of C minutes available over there. The C role could be so simple down here, anyone with his physical gifts could get minutes. He has more of an offensive game than Joel, too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Our draft scouting should be pretty easy. Scout everyone 6'10 and up and forget about everyone else.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Our draft scouting should be pretty easy. Scout everyone 6'10 and up and forget about everyone else.


This


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I want that Vanderbilt kid, Festus Ezeli. He'd probably get off the plane our best center.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The Heat should give that really skinny 7 foot Brazilian a promise to take him in the first so that he would declare for the draft.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Fab Melo?


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No Lucas Nogueira, but never mind Lucas did not even thrown his name in the hat to pull out before the deadline this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*












> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Basically, that was the news of the day from Heatland today. James Jones' dunk escapades were the talk of the plane last night.
> 
> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> Wade said they watched James Jones' dunk try on the plane: "That was the funniest thing I've ever seen. He wasn't close"


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:rotf:

What was he thinking? He was too inspired by the Big 2 I suppose.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If he slides....

Give me Arnett Moultrie!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Have not watched a second of his game, but size wise, he seems to be a Bosh clone. I'd rather have a bigger bodied center.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bosh for Pau...would either team do it? Would you?

Pau has been heavily criticized this year, but playing next to a guy like Kobe has to be tough. By many accounts he's far from the best teammate, and is not keen on sharing the ball. Perhaps he could grasp the 3rd option role better than Chris, who has trouble even hitting his good looks when playing as the 3rd scorer. Pau shoots a better pct, rebounds better, and is a better passer, not to mention shotblocker (of course). He's closer to being a C than Bosh, and most importantly would bring some Latin flavor! All things considered, I find myself wondering if LA would do it. They'd have to simply be looking to shake things up for the sake of shaking things up.

This is completely hypothetical, without consideration for what may happen this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I've thought about this possibility as well, but I dont know if the Lakers would go for it. Seems like more of the same for them to me. 

If I were them, i'd look back to the Rockets and try to redo that Scola trade from them. And with how Dragic ended the season, try to get Lowry back as well. Hell, I'd try that with Bosh.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bosh for Scola/Lowry? I'd do that, but I'd be a little worried looking at Scola's numbers. They went down fairly significantly in just slightly less minutes, including FG%, this year. Could be circumstantial, I didn't see them much this year.

On second thought, we might want more of a dominant rebounder in exchange, though. The Lowry upgrade from our current PG situation may not be enough to offset that.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Rockets were hot for Bosh also during the 2010 FA frenzy.

I still find it unlikely Riles would trade one of the Big 3. If it would be any of them though, definitely would be CB. LBJ and Wade are too close to trade either of them.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I definitely have trouble seeing Riley trading either of them barring something major, whether more out of loyalty or pride. But yeah, definitely CB if anything. He's clearly the 3rd wheel in more ways than one.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

In a hypothetical world where Bosh would be traded (I don't believe there is anything that would get him trade barring anything huge), I don't like the scola trade. Scole/UD/Turiaf/Joel??? That would handicap us even more on the low block IMO.

I'd only consider a trade for Bosh if it nets a Tyson Chandler or another solid 5 with great rebounding in return.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @WojYahooNBA
> 
> The NBA will suspend Miami's Dexter Pittman for 3 games, league source tells Y!


...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Definitely thought it would be more.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

3 games!? I Didn't expect more than 1 but then again... it's not like he is playing. Only a bummer for him to not get paid, he already doesn't have a salary as high as the others.

I just hope UD doesn't get suspended.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @ESPNSteinLine
> 
> NBA announces that Miami's Udonis Haslem suspended for Game 6 and Dexter Pittman suspended for three games





> @WindhorstESPN
> 
> The Pacers' Tyler Hansbrough had his foul upgraded to a flagrant-2 but was not suspended.


...


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I didn't expect the Haslem suspension. And Pittman's is too short.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

This is bullshit. Right when UD starts playing well. Not surprised NBA is willing to risk the Heat not advancing in order to squeeze out one more game from this series. Very borderline call. It wasn't one that definitely had to be made, which surprises me they did it when considering the stakes. All of this could've been avoided if UD made it look a little less dirty. Way to go.

Once again, the Juwan Howard re-signing looks as dumb as it gets. Failure.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I just hope that it won't throw UD off his game. He has been back in 2006 form (finally).


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Must admit I was very wrong about something. I was adamant Boston would sweep Philly. Going 7 games now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow. Orlando interviewing Shaq for the GM spot...Crazy. I guess DeVos doesn't have TNT nor did he follow the Shaq/Chuck game.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Shaq as GM could be entertaining.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Kobe skipped the final media availability of the year after a frustrating end to the season. Another "imagine if LeBron did that" moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Heat going back to the Las Vegas summer league in July.


No summer league last season and the Heat decided to not go to any summer league the year before.

All these games are streamed online.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The Las Vegas one is way better than Orlando.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Quality wise, yes. More teams plus a lot of those games are also shown on NBAtv.

But I will miss Dante and Galante from the Orlando summer league games. They made some of those boring games pretty funny. The Magic even gave them their own show on sun sports this season


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL beat me to it on Dante and Galante. Those guys are the tits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Micky is on with LeBatard right now. One of the things they brought up was the decision, and how they were told the night before that Lebron had chosen the Heat, but when Lebron said he had made up his mind that morning, Micky, Riley and Wade, who were all together at a restuarant, all thought he had changed his mind on them :laugh:

Shows how tight lipped that organization is that it never came out until Lebron announced it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I thought he said "right before," like what LeBron claimed during and after The Decision. It sounded like he was lying when he said it, though, and subsequently saying they were nervous when LeBron said he made up his mind that morning reinforced that to me. You sure you heard "night?" That would be the first time I ever heard that version of the events.

And I think he said he talked to Wade afterwards and they recounted their similar reactions. There's video of Wade, I believe at Prime 112, reacting to the Decision, and Micky doesn't appear to be there.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Didn't a Heat fan have a source tell him about the Decision and him going to the Heat before the decision was even reported.

Also check out one the classic games of the day as a Rookie Dwyane leads the Heat past Kirilenko and the Jazz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> I thought he said "right before," like what LeBron claimed during and after The Decision. It sounded like he was lying when he said it, though, and subsequently saying they were nervous when LeBron said he made up his mind that morning reinforced that to me. You sure you heard "night?" That would be the first time I ever heard that version of the events.


I heard right but assumed he misspoke and meant night, since it would make no sense for Micky and Riley to be worried about Lebron making up his mind that morning, had they been told his decision right before the actual decision.


> And I think he said he talked to Wade afterwards and they recounted their similar reactions. There's video of Wade, I believe at Prime 112, reacting to the Decision, and Micky doesn't appear to be there.


Oh yeah, there is video of Wade at Prime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Ira Winderman
> 
> Erik Spoelstra fined $25,000 for comments Thursday morning about how games against Indiana had been officiated.


Damn, that's a big ass fine.


----------



## JoeyJoJo

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

$25k is standard for public referee criticism.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lol at Spo getting fined.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> I heard right but assumed he misspoke and meant night, since it would make no sense for Micky and Riley to be worried about Lebron making up his mind that morning, had they been told his decision right before the actual decision.
> 
> Oh yeah, there is video of Wade at Prime.


Hah, you assumed err in speech, I assumed conspiracy. I just knew there was no way either way they'd just found out right before LeBron went on air like we were led to believe. They knew before, and Micky let us know today it was at least prior to the morning of the Decision.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup, Wade was at a restaurant and for some reason I remember he was with Dave Fizdale?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^Yup










Pics and vids here


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Now the truth can be told, thanks to the freedom and relief that comes with winning. Hell, yes, Udonis Haslem meant to foul Tyler Hansbrough like that. Would do it again, too, if given the chance. He revealed as much after practice Saturday, stitches still on his face, right eye still dark red with blood. And damn if that wounded eye didn’t sting a little bit on this big, tough man from Miami’s meanest streets as he tried to articulate exactly what Dwyane Wade means to him. Ol’ Udonis isn’t going weak, not by a long shot, but age tends to bring perspective and appreciation, and those things can soften even a man as hard as Haslem.
> 
> “I can’t imagine anything I wouldn’t do for Dwyane,” he says.
> 
> Wade, bleeding, fell at Haslem’s feet after Hansbrough’s hard foul. The game and series were still close then, though Miami would outscore Indiana 86-58 immediately after Haslem’s retaliation on Hansbrough and would extinguish the Pacer season in Indiana the game after that, an angry Wade providing the 17-for-25 punctuation that will echo throughout Indiana’s offseason. Wade got on the team flight with game ball in hand after finishing Indiana with 41 points and 10 rebounds, and he asked his rowdy teammates to please quiet down as he handed that symbolic ball over to Haslem.
> 
> “For my brother,” Wade said for all to hear. “For his sacrifice. I don’t think we win this series without him.”
> 
> “Way to cook their asses,” Haslem told Wade.





> “Like having a big brother going with you to school,” Wade said Saturday. “No one is going to mess with you.”
> 
> Haslem’s thought as Wade landed at his feet?
> 
> “OK,” he says. “That’s how it is going to be tonight? OK. Let’s do that then.”
> 
> He laughs.
> 
> “It is all fun and games to beat up the Heat in the media, to say the Heat are soft,” he says. “But as soon as the Heat take a stand and hit back, it’s not funny anymore. Rabbit hunting is fun. But it ain’t funny when the rabbit has the gun.”





> “Game ball,” he says. “Most expensive basketball ever. That’s not going to be the ball the kids play with outside.”
> 
> He is asked which was the better feeling — hitting all those fourth-quarter jumpers in Game 4 or fouling Hansbrough in Game 5?
> 
> “Protecting my brother,” he says.
> 
> Haslem wasn’t paid for Game 6. That foul cost him more than $34,000 — or 1/110th of his annual salary (preseason and postseason included). Wade offered to pay half the fine, but Haslem refused, even though Wade earns a lot more than the $3.8 million Haslem does.
> 
> “No way,” says Haslem, proud and moved.
> 
> And then this so-rugged man from Miami’s meanest streets bows his head so you can no longer see that bloody, stitched eye or if it is stinging.
> 
> “That,” he says, “was out of love.”
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/05/27/2819429_p2/miami-heats-udonis-haslem-shares.html#storylink=cpy


:ud:

We finally saw the UD all Heat fans love in game 4 and 5. Hopefully that shot of his continues to fall. 

I do wonder if the change to have him pick and pop instead of pick and roll was really the big difference? And if it was, why it took so long to make that change?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Man, that almost brought a tear to my eye.

Really great to read that.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Haslem should always be pick n popping. He is a terrible roll man, but he made a career off that pop jumper.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That Haslem interview was great. I've been reminded why we've loved him for years. Now get the rows back UD!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Definitely needs the rows back.

Cole Train needs to bring back the flat top too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat have set up some draft prospect workouts


> While the focus of the Heat’s coaching staff remains squarely on the playoffs, a portion of the team’s front office is splitting its attention between this series and draft preparation.
> 
> The Heat, which has the 27th selection in the first round but no second-round pick, has begun summoning prospects to AmericanAirlines Arena for workouts, including Georgetown forward Hollis Thompson and Vanderbilt shooting guard John Jenkins.
> 
> Several other prospects are booked for upcoming auditions, including power forwards Drew Gordon (New Mexico), Andrew Nicholson (St. Bonaventure), John Shurna (Northwestern) and Miles Plumlee (Duke), Vanderbilt center Festus Ezeli and Gonzaga center Robert Sacre.
> 
> Heat officials will attend a predraft camp in Minneapolis beginning Thursday and the Chicago predraft camp next week.
> 
> Syracuse 7-0 center Fab Melo (7.8 points, 5.8 rebounds, 2.9 blocks as a freshman this past season) would be an intriguing possibility if he slips to 27th. A mock draft on hoopshype.com has Melo going 24th and the Heat taking Baylor forward Quincy Miller 27th, with Ezeli and Jenkins next.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/05/31/2825081/despite-playoffs-miami-heat-staff.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Festus!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Every time I read that name, I think of this...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Didn't see Fab Melo play but from everything that I have heard, it would be great to have him!


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

if we dont draft a center...i will staple Pat rileys nuts to a 7 foot pole.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Then again, why draft a C that won't play for us!? (Read: A shitty C)


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Then again, why draft a C that won't play for us!? (Read: A shitty C)


Exactly. Unless Festus drops, stay away from C's. Not that high on the guy but he is a solid prospect. Any prospect we draft down low this late will be unable to contibute early. I'd rather go all in developing Dexter Pittman.

I will say, if Arnett Moultrie drops to us and we pick him...... Joel Anthony and Patrick Beverley be damned, Arnett is my new super dooper man crush. I'd say even trade up for him if we could. The guy is going to be a beast in the NBA.

Other names I like; JaMychal Green(physical combo forward), Ricardo Ratliffe(Haslem potential), and Doron Lamb(natural shooter).

If he slips I'd love Will Barton. Has star potential IMO, even if it isn't day one. If the Heat take him and are willing to be patient I think he could be a 15 ppg player (if he were to get shots) by his 3rd season. He'd be a really good bench player as Wade starts showing age. He could be a leader when the day comes our current core requires a rebuild. I don't see the Heat taking a chance on him. Everything I read makes it look like the NBA just doesn't like him. I think he could turn into a slightly less explosive Rip Hamilton with better handles.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

combo forward? I would hate to have another one on our team.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I like what I'm reading about Barton. He still was just a sophomore and apparently has prototypical physical tools. Haven't read much yet, but so far he reminds me of a smaller Paul George.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Every time I read that name, I think of this...


Yup. I think when I first brought him up I said we'd have to call him Festivus.



doctordrizzay said:


> if we dont draft a center...i will staple Pat rileys nuts to a 7 foot pole.


With Riley's nuts, that 7-foot pole would play better than Curry.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, the Bobcats got new uniforms again. They look even worse than the last ones, which lasted, what...4 seasons? Mavericks meet Thunder meet Magic. www.uni-watch.com pointed out "That Nike-style wishbone collar looks sooooo dated. When’s the last time a team switched to that look?" The same one we're currently rocking but will surely move away from within a few seasons. Surprised a team has gone to it over a decade later.

Worst part: "CATS."


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Wow, the Bobcats got new uniforms again. They look even worse than the last ones, which lasted, what...4 seasons? Mavericks meet Thunder meet Magic. www.uni-watch.com pointed out "That Nike-style wishbone collar looks sooooo dated. When’s the last time a team switched to that look?" The same one we're currently rocking but will surely move away from within a few seasons. Surprised a team has gone to it over a decade later.
> 
> Worst part: "CATS."



I wouldnt mind if the Heat or if the rest of the NBA change their desgns more often. im so tired of the Heats design. In soccer, all over the world, teams at both National and Club level change their jerseys every 1-2 years. Teams make more money out of it, and fans can choose their favorite designs. Our current design is so outdated. 4 seasons since the last time Charlotte changed is nothing.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LeBatard paying his dues for last year's Finals bet with Barkley after game 4.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

nm



/


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I thought the bet was a pink thong. Still that's pretty brutal, expected worse, but that second one is turrible.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Rashard Lewis will likely be bought out...

Yeah, me neither...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The Wizards are building up a huge front line. Nene, Vesely, Booker, Seraphin, Blatche, and now Okafor.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, but Blatche can't be long for that roster and I've heard they may move Vesely too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No doubt. 6 bigs on a roster is a little too much. Dont see who would take on Blatche though.

Okafor was a possible target for us if he was bought out by NO so that's out the window it seems.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sorry for bringing this up a year later, when we're hopefully close to getting passed it, but just read something that reminded me of another hole in last year's 'good vs. evil' Finals narrative. Not only did Dallas have "trade me so I can be the man somewhere else" Marion to go along with the lovable DeShawn Stevenson, but I guess everyone, like me, forgot about Jason Kidd famously beating his wife earlier in his career.

Obviously we know there's never really credibility with "the narrative," but it still struck me as ridiculous when I read something that referenced that just now, especially in light of this year's theme echoing last year's, despite the Thunder's recent ugly departure from Seattle. We'll make anything out to be whatever we want it to be to fit our preconceived perceptions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

bump

May as well still use this thread..


Nets just cancelled tomorrow's game against the Knicks. 

Knicks still saying that as of now, their home opener against the Heat on Friday is a go.




> GREENBURGH, N.Y -- Knicks general manager Glen Grunwald got the word from the NBA that tomorrow's game against the defending champion Heat is on -- as of now.
> "We're good to go for Friday," Grunwald said.
> 
> Grunwald, speaking to reporters briefly in the parking lot of the Knicks' practice facility, said he spoke to NBA executive vice president of basketball operations Stu Jackson, who confirmed the plan to play Friday.
> 
> Tim Frank, the NBA's senior vice president of basketball communications, confirmed in an e-mail that Friday's game is on as scheduled.
> The Knicks' are scheduled to play Miami at Madison Square Garden Friday night at 8 p.m. -- presuming the Heat is able to fly into New York.


link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Even the significant others got rings. I guess the players were given the option to buy a ring for them


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I love how the guys are already out there stylin haha


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Looks like the 2006 ring. Not a bad thing, it looks good.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm surprised that spouses can get a ring.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> Looks like the 2006 ring. Not a bad thing, it looks good.


If Union is wearing the 06 ring, what the hell is Lebron's baby mama wearing!?


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dee-Zy don't ever change bro.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I gotcha, Deez...Its not the 2006 ring. Adam just means it resembles it.

All players were offered rings for the sig. others. Recall we were told Turiaf and Curry were sent ring-sizing kits for them and their ladies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Pretty generous move by the Heat. Even if it is the B ring and not the A ring that the players, coaches and execs get.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Okay, I'm watching this Warriors - Suns game and it has only been a couple of minutes but Festus Ezeli (the guy I wanted in the draft) looks good. Looks pretty damn good. He's really big, really physical, and he's playing very well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Would've been a great "body" guy to throw out there, at the least.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, its gonna suck keeping up with what Ezeli and PJ3 do all season.

Sixers look pretty good and dont have Bynum yet so the pick might only be a 3 or 4 spots higher in what looks like a very weak draft class.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Watchin Clippers-Grizzlies

These teams legitimitely don't like each other - fun to watch.

Zach Randolph's been uglyyy tho


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> I gotcha, Deez...Its not the 2006 ring. Adam just means it resembles it.
> 
> All players were offered rings for the sig. others. Recall we were told Turiaf and Curry were sent ring-sizing kits for them and their ladies.


Yeah, I said "IF".

I didn't know that it was already said that some players had ring sized for their wifey. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OK, well, if you read it again you can see why I thought you were essentially accepting it to be the 2006 ring.



Dee-Zy said:


> If Union is wearing the 06 ring, what the hell is Lebron's baby mama wearing!?


Sort of like, "If I have two apples, and you give me one, how many apples do I have now?"

Man, if UD sucks it up again, I'm really going to be mad at that Moultrie pass up. He gets compared to Taj Gibson a lot, who'd be a great backup here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Really like Lebron's Samsung commercial. Very well done


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup. Great music, he got all his people in it (even UD/MC!), and its got a cool vibe. Looks like he's marketable again.



> @blazersedge
> 
> "L.A. wasn't built in a day." -- Dwight Howard


Soooo much deja vu.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

New Heat intro






I give it a month before the players ask for a new one again.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah when I first heard they were using that song, that was my first thought. I kind of get it, since it randomly resurfaced in the past couple of years as a sports stadium anthem chant, but they should've consulted LeBron about it.  You know he already wants it changed. 'All of the Lights' or whatever didn't "pump" them up enough, I don't see how this will. Not sure what the '*****s in Paris' of this year is, but it will be that sooner or later.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Controversial conjecture coming down the pike...

Could our rotation be stronger with Harrellson instead of Haslem? Surely if UD doesn't make significant strides from last season. Will be interesting to see when and why Erik gives Jorts a try.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> OK, well, if you read it again you can see why I thought you were essentially accepting it to be the 2006 ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like, "If I have two apples, and you give me one, how many apples do I have now?"
> 
> Man, if UD sucks it up again, I'm really going to be mad at that Moultrie pass up. He gets compared to Taj Gibson a lot, who'd be a great backup here.


No stress bro.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Jorts getting more burn that UD?

:jr:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Controversial conjecture coming down the pike...
> 
> Could our rotation be stronger with Harrellson instead of Haslem? Surely if UD doesn't make significant strides from last season. Will be interesting to see when and why Erik gives Jorts a try.


Not on Defence I think.

Jorts can't defend the PnR for shit.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*






Awkward.

:2ti:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Controversial conjecture coming down the pike...
> 
> Could our rotation be stronger with Harrellson instead of Haslem? Surely if UD doesn't make significant strides from last season. Will be interesting to see when and why Erik gives Jorts a try.


My personal disgust of Harrellson aside...

You know there is no way that is possible.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @celtics
> 
> Doc on Wade's "punk play" comment: "Don't forget about Rondo's elbow injury (in 2011 playoffs)…that was created by Dwyane Wade."


Doc's losing it. Wade was trying to post up Rondo, who flopped to try and get a call, ****ing up his elbow while trying to brace his fall. Rondo clotheslined him with two hands. Very different.

Say what you will about Spo, but he's clearly already more mature than Doc. Can't imagine Erik playing the "well he did this that other time" game.

EDIT: Wade's response

*



"Rondo pulled me and I pulled him and we both fell," Wade said on ESPN radio. "That's how I was falling because Rondo pulled me on that play. I apologized to Rondo for that because I don't ever want to see anyone get injured. Just like I didn't mean to injure Kobe (Bryant) in the All-Star Game but things happen. But it wasn't 18 seconds left where the game was decided. That's what I was talking about when I called it a punk play. There's 18 seconds left, why are you going for my neck? You can do that early in the game, in competition, let's go."

Click to expand...

*

More quotes from Rondo and Doc in the link. So much unnecessary drama in this league. I get that it sells clicks, but I find it shameful reporters do the "did you hear what he said? What do you think about that?" back and forth thing. Its lame. I don't know why I'm even humoring it right now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Knicks forward Marcus Camby talked on Thursday about how close he was to becoming a member of the Heat this offseason. The Heat plays the Knicks at Madison Square Garden on Friday.
> 
> “I was going on the plane to Miami when Allan [Houston], Glen [Grunwald] and [Mike Woodson] came down to Houston,” Camby said. “That’s how close I was. I had a good talk with coach Riley on the phone. We talked for an extended period of time about them wanting me to come down there. In hindsight, I felt I was always a Knick at heart.”
> 
> Ironically, the Heat ended up with Josh Harrellson.
> 
> Read more: http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=11356#ixzz2B0wuBGd2


Feel like I should be upset about this, but I'm not. Surely Smithers is, since it was the move that led to Jorts in Miami.

He's definitely a Knick at heart, though, since they're assigning pacemakers to their big man rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ray wasnt lying when he said after the game that a few moments after he checked in, he and KG exchanged a dap










Surprised TNT missed it


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They didn't miss it, it just doesn't play into the preferred narrative. Good find.

Winderman from yesterday on Rio's game against Boston

*



The locker room still was packed. Dwyane Wade was finished speaking, LeBron James had just concluded his postgame session and now the media were waiting five deep by Ray Allen's locker.

On the opposite side of the Miami Heat locker room, Mario Chalmers sat alone.

On a night he had stood out.

To put Chalmers' 11 assists in Tuesday's season-opening 120-107 victory over the Boston Celtics into perspective, consider that Chalmers went all of last season without more than eight in a game.

Yet here was the fifth-year point guard finding Shane Battier for the tone-setting first basket of the season, a 3-pointer, as well as assisting on the Heat's final two baskets after the Celtics had trimmed a 19-point deficit to four.

Ultimately, the Heat's season opener was about Wade's 29 points in his return from offseason knee surgery, James' recurring leg cramps, Allen's performance against his former team.

But what Chalmers accomplished, the way he moved the ball when and where it needed to be moved, spoke volumes about the Heat's ultimate potential this season.

Particularly because of the way he finished last season, with strong closing efforts against the Oklahoma City Thunder in the NBA Finals.

"We know we've got a lot of weapons on the floor, so it's good to utilize everyone that's out there," Chalmers said. "I was just trying to pick my spots, find my teammates. They did a good job of knocking down shots."

The comments are pure Chalmers, basic, mundane, belying his uber confidence.

And yet the Chalmers on display Tuesday was similar to the Chalmers who helped push the Heat to last season's championship, when he began attacking the basket against the Thunder in those Finals. Tuesday was more than feeding the post; it was Chalmers getting into the paint, even if just to pass.

"I'm just going to keep going, keep trying to prove myself, keep trying to be the leader on this team," he said, the Heat now 4-0 over Chalmers' career when he records 10 or more assists.

In order for those rim assaults to draw defenders, Chalmers appreciates he has to show an ability to finish, with Tuesday's effort somewhat uneven in that respect.

"I've been working on that all summer, me and [assistant coach] Dan Craig," he said, "just working on my finishes, working on different things about the rim. It's paying off."

The greatest payoff this season, the reason some have forecast career assist totals for James, is the Heat's surfeit of shooters, from Allen to Battier to Rashard Lewis, who all connected from beyond the arc in the opener. As it was, two of Chalmers' Tuesday assists came on passes for James 3-pointers.

"We're putting them in a good position to get the ball, receive the ball, and they're doing a good job of finishing," Chalmers said. "So it goes hand in hand."

Chalmers said he won't be content until he is as respected for scoring in the lane as passing in the paint.

"I'm working on everything," he said, "using both hands, using my body to shut off the defense, working on the arc of my floater. Everything goes hand in hand.

"I try to pick and choose my moments. I don't want to force the game. I want to let it come to me, just play a solid game."

Tuesday, there was just that, a solid game. He might not have been the best point guard on the court, but this time there was no resounding advantage for Boston's Rajon Rondo, as typically had been the case in Heat-Celtics.

And yet after 11 assists and only one turnover, after a game-high three steals, there was Chalmers on Tuesday night, seated alone, not a camera, microphone or notepad turned in his direction.

"It doesn't bother me at all," he said. "I just go out there and play my game, don't worry about it. We've got four Hall of Famers on this team, so I'm just trying to leave my mark."

Click to expand...

*

Didn't realize his season-high was 8 assists last year. Seeing him start out the season with 11 and only 1 turnover is extremely encouraging. He looked so in control, and seemed to get into the paint fairly easily, making smart dishes. If we can get steady play from him for a full season, finally, it makes the team way more dangerous. He was the cherry on top that hurt teams during last year's postseason.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Confirming what we already believed, but Wade basically says he wants to average around 33 mpg.
*



1. Wade, 30, might be ahead of schedule in his return from knee surgery, but the Heat must watch his minutes carefully and not overextend him. He logged 35 against the Celtics due to James missing time because of his leg cramps. Spoelstra said he will look to slightly lessen Wade's minutes from that. "I think last year playing around 33 was good for me," Wade said. Wade said that before the Heat had so much talent there were nights when he "had to play 42 miutes and maybe I should have only played 37 because five of those mintues I was out there tired."

Click to expand...

*
From the same article, I know Smithi loves the Jorts quotes :laugh:

(Talking about playing at MSG)



> "I get a lot of love from the fans. They still tweet me and show me support. And so if I get in the game I think I'll get a good round of applause. I was a fan favorite, a lot of people liked me up there."


He does talk with a little more bravado than you'd think he should. At least this one isn't about "holding [his] own" against Dwight Howard.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, I'm a little surprised that he said that he was a fan favorite, whether he is/was or not isn't the issue, I'm surprised that he said it.

I thought he was more humbled and soft spoken than that...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Well he was a fan favorite, just like all the big, goofy white guys at the end of the bench are


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Helps he wasn't drafted over Brandon Jennings.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If you're into the X's and O's, Couper Moorhead has some great pieces already on heat.com. One is on the "Ray Allen Special," the play we beat Minny with last year, though now featuring Ray, who knows how to work the triggers much better. We ran it against NO at the end of the half. Though it resulted in a missed Lewis 3, it still got an open shot.

He then broke down the pace and space advantages this team now has after the Boston game. There's also a new one about Bosh in the early post that I haven't read yet.

Also, this guy will be doing film breakdowns throughout the season for different teams. Here's the one on the Celtics-Heat game.






One of the lazy defensive plays he calls Wade out for actually looked to be Rio's rotation. And he might want to ease up on the "Lee may be a Wade stopper" conjecture.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Nice! Good looking out, added to the watch later list!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh, it's bballbreakdown, I love that guy.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Forgot to share this from the pace and space article:



> It sounds simple, but it will take a great deal of discipline for Miami so sustain that kind of attack all season. This is as good of a start as you can have, though, and it’s even more encouraging than the HEAT’s high-flying rout of the Dallas Mavericks in last season’s opener (another performance, as against Boston, with an offensive efficiency of 125).
> 
> In that game, the average HEAT possession through three quarters – before the benches were cleared – lasted 11.5 seconds, but Miami also enjoyed 28 fast-break points and 20 transition possessions (as logged by Synergy) over that span. That the HEAT managed an average possession of 13 seconds against Boston while only using 12 fast-breaks all game, with just 10 fast-break points, indicates that the team is coming into this season not just with good intentions, but with the habits, pace and consistent spacing to keep the sweet music going for awhile.


Great sign. So despite the fact that we had way lower fastbreak numbers all around than the opening Dallas game last year, we still maintained a low possession length, time-wise. This is a strong indication we'll keep up the pace longer/more consistently than we did last year.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> If you're into the X's and O's, Couper Moorhead has some great pieces already on heat.com. One is on the "Ray Allen Special," the play we beat Minny with last year, though now featuring Ray, who knows how to work the triggers much better. We ran it against NO at the end of the half. Though it resulted in a missed Lewis 3, it still got an open shot.
> 
> He then broke down the pace and space advantages this team now has after the Boston game. There's also a new one about Bosh in the early post that I haven't read yet.
> 
> Also, this guy will be doing film breakdowns throughout the season for different teams. Here's the one on the Celtics-Heat game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the lazy defensive plays he calls Wade out for actually looked to be Rio's rotation. And he might want to ease up on the "Lee may be a Wade stopper" conjecture.


That clown made a video saying Nash would destroy Miami and the Lakers were clearly better than us, right? Don't even post his crap here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah was going to mention that, and that he's kind of a tool, but if you separate that bullshit from the analysis (not all of which I find to be correct), there are still a few good points here and there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The new Bobcats court is hideous.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh, its sooo bad. No idea what they're doing with their "identity."

Speaking of aesthetics, fashion update: After getting away with it for one last game vs. BOS. The NBA has finally apparently forced the Heat to conform and wear socks with NBA logos.










Robbing us of our uniqueness.

Also, I don't mind the other Li-Nings he's rocked, but those black/grey ones are hideous.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh, and this happened today:



> @SI_ChrisBallard
> 
> From starter to cut in half a week. Never say die, Eddy RT @ESefko Mavericks officially sign Troy Murphy, waive Eddy Curry


Wow.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Well, that makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lebron went full Jordan with that calf sleeve tonight.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL yeah, haven't seen one of those since Kevin Martin rocked a black/purple one since he was on Team Jordan. :laugh:

I remember as a kid I used to wear one black and one red sweatband on my calf to emulate it when I balled. Was the signature Jordan "look."


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/heat-blog/sfl-ira-nba-column-s110412,0,6193791.column


> *NUMBER*
> *10.* Seasons as teammates for Heat's Dwyane Wade and Udonis Haslem. The only longer active pairings involve the San Antonio Spurs (Tim Duncan and Tony Parker 12 seasons; Duncan, Parker, Ginobili, 11 seasons).


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/heat-blog/sfl-ira-nba-column-s110412,0,6193791.column
Neat. Hopefully UD can find a way to continue being effective, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Kenyon Martin is out there and is* shocked that no team wants him*. 



> "We don't win the Memphis series [without Martin] and we certainly wouldn't have finished as high as fifth in the Western Conference without Martin," Olshey said. "His ability to impact the game by guarding multiple positions, switching pick-and-rolls, blocking shots and protecting the rim was an element we really didn't have and it made us unique. I was thrilled with Kenyon in Los Angeles. He was a good teammate."


Sounds like things that would fit here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Didn't read the full article, but he's been holding out for more than the minimum, which he's not going to be able to get from a contender. If he wants to suck it up and play for 1.4 mil, he might be welcome. I also think the Heat are wary of bringing in that kind of personality.

EDIT:


> The NBA season is nearly a week old, and Kenyon Martin doesn't know why he still can't find a job in the league. He helped the Los Angeles Clippers during their playoff run last season. His knee issues of the past no longer seem to trouble him. And he's even willing to take a contract for the league minimum.


Oh...Hmmm...

I'd guess we're monitoring him, and figuring out what we can and can't do with what we have.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @*IraHeatBeat*  Jarvis Varnado, a late Heat camp cut, has been invited to camp with the Sioux Falls Skyforce, the Heat's D-League affiliate.


_









So you're telling me there's a chance?_


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

hahaha had forgotten about this Heat commercial


----------



## Luke

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I see that LeBron is no longer the villian of ESPN and he's back on top of the media world as well. Good for him.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So, I know he got minutes tonight, but any hope at all that we could send Philly's 1st (and maybe a pot sweetener) to SA for Blair? Most teams don't want to trade with us, but SA is pragmatic and has the same approach as Riles: Don't worry about anyone else, as long as you're getting better. On top of that, RC Buford and his cabinet are draft wizards. Would have to be later on in the season, preferably with Philly struggling just enough to look like a lower seed. Pipedreaming? 



Luke said:


> I see that LeBron is no longer the villian of ESPN and he's back on top of the media world as well. Good for him.


They're silly. Throughout last year they were teetering on it, but came just short of flat out saying "we can't fully embrace him until he wins the title." Now its OK. To me, that's foolish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

4 games is a really small sample size, but the offensive numbers our top 6 are putting up is pretty insane. Too insane to not post about before it might be too late..










Bosh is off to a phenominal start. And Lebron is putting up big numbers even though he hasnt had that big, eyeball catching game yet. Just shows how amazing he is










Our 2 SG are combining to average 35.5 ppg on around 55% shooting, 7 rebounds and 8 assists. That is crazy :laugh:










Two of the bigger surprises right here. Mario with his playmaking ability and Rashard with his efficiency, even though was a bit off against the Suns.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good stuff. Ray's been a surprise in a few areas. The 60% from 3, and all the top 4's overall FG% (and LBJ's matching his 3pt %), is awesome. Hopefully they stay committed to the ball movement all year, because then its feasible for all 4 to stay north of 50%.

Rashard is still obviously getting his shit straight, and Rio is also working into his rhythm. I expect MC to get those %'s way up soon, but hopefully he can keep the assist average around 6+. That would be awesome. If our pace keeps up, guys are going to be able to have some pretty high production all around.

With the way Bosh is playing right now, it really feels like he and LeBron are our two big horses. Dwyane and Ray partially platooning at SG is heavy support, especially if both can still have their occasional signature games, which is looking like a good bet.

Ira's take RE: K-Mart:



> *Q: Ira, Kenyon Martin has said he will come and try out for any team that calls now. Would the Heat be willing to buy out Joel Anthony's contract and bring in K-Mart, who is a good big, a great rebounder and shot blocker, and has an offensive game? -- Smitty, Tampa.*
> A: They tried to bring him in last season, but the deal fell apart. If they do bring him in, it wouldn't be by eating Joel's money, but more likely by cutting Terrel Harris or Josh Harrellson, both of whom are non-guaranteed. The gut feeling here is they want to see how much more they can get out of Udonis Haslem before looking in any other directions.


Makes sense to me. I don't remember us trying to acquire him last season, does anyone? I'm assuming they'd cut Harris (or maybe even Pitt?). UD would definitely feel hurt if we brought Kenyon in to take his role, but he's the only one who can make it unnecessary. Hopefully Martin isn't in _that _much of a hurry to get signed, because I think Spo will want to give it about 20 games before giving up on U.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

agreed and what kind of question is that to cut Joel?

pfffff.

I think Harris would get the boot before, even if he is groomed to be our 3rd pg in case of injuries. With Wade, Bron and Allen who can all handle the ball for spurts and make plays, a 3rd PG might be less important. I don't see Kenyon getting Jorts spot because Jorts spreads the floor, unless Lewis starts rebounding and playing D like a madman, that is the only way I see Jort would be expandable in the end of the bench rotation.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Kenyon Martin sucks. There's a reason he isn't even in the league.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I think he is not in the league because of the price tag that he wants.

He can definitely play in the NBA today I think.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I think he is not in the league because of the price tag that he wants.
> 
> He can definitely play in the NBA today I think.


He's not in the league because he sucks.

He can't get a single offer. Not even an unguaranteed deal. And on top of being bad, he's a thug and a moron. People don't need their 15th man on the roster sending goons into the stands to beat people up.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

DZ, Lewis can't play C, so it still wouldn't work.






Uh oh. Wario game coming.



> @*DannyMartinez4*  Of Mario Chalmers' 28 assists on the season, 19 of have resulted in layups, dunks or threes. That's impressive.


Guessing the other 9 were Bosh jumpers...

Imagine if he learned how to throw a lob.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> DZ, Lewis can't play C, so it still wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. Wario game coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing the other 9 were Bosh jumpers...
> 
> *Imagine if he learned how to throw a lob*.


yeah hes gonna injured lebron or wade one of these days


----------



## Luke

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> So, I know he got minutes tonight, but any hope at all that we could send Philly's 1st (and maybe a pot sweetener) to SA for Blair? Most teams don't want to trade with us, but SA is pragmatic and has the same approach as Riles: Don't worry about anyone else, as long as you're getting better. On top of that, RC Buford and his cabinet are draft wizards. Would have to be later on in the season, preferably with Philly struggling just enough to look like a lower seed. Pipedreaming?
> 
> 
> 
> They're silly. Throughout last year they were teetering on it, but came just short of flat out saying "we can't fully embrace him until he wins the title." Now its OK. To me, that's foolish.


Foolish? Sure. But it's a definite trend that's been well documented forever. Every great player starts out as the media darling, gets crucified for a few years (Kobe after Colorado, Tragic Johnson, Mike not winning initially, and LeBron since the LeBacle) and then regains their status at the top of the totem pole. It's going to happen to Durant to within the next three years if he doesn't win a ring.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

True. I do wonder, though, if Durant will need his "Decision" moment to serve as a catalyst or for false blame to be placed on for the disdain to begin. I don't mean him literally switching teams, just any event to paint him as less likeable. A lot of the criticism toward Jordan was based on the then conventional wisdom that scoring champs don't win titles, and he had already previously had a reputation as a ball-hog. KD, along with Rose, is the golden child of the league at the moment. The only criticism I heard of him post-Finals was that he was too unselfish and non-aggressive, and as long as Westbrook is on his team, particularly taking more FGA per game, a lot of the blame will still go that way.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I am absolutely shocked by the Wizards slow start. I blame injuries.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Ben said:


> Before I post this, I'll start by saying I am in no way on the trade Wade wagon, I love Wade and everything he's done for this franchise.
> 
> However, do you think the fact that Wade is such good friends with Bron/Bosh is going to hurt us in the long run? Dwyane is 30, LeBron 27, Bosh 28. Dwyane's the one who seems to have lost a bit of what he used to have.
> 
> I think Jace said it in a thread, Wade is far too proud to change his game and settle for a lesser role. And I just can't see with LeBron and Bosh here, that he'll change that. We all know what close friends do, they compete. Wade won't want to be seen as the lesser player from those 2, so will try and get his, which as we saw in the Grizzlies game, cost us a bit.
> 
> The way I see it now, with LeBron and Bosh playing as they are now, Wade is basically the x-factor to whether we win or lose. If he plays non-selfish, sensible ball, we can beat any team. If he plays his selfish, half-assed ball, it could be a frustrating season.


Dude, no one could have predicted Wade would want the spot light he isn't deserving of any more! You know, except most of us on this forum.



Smithian said:


> SG: *Wade* - I think he'll have a small step back this year with lots of awkwardness as LeBron continues to try to shine the light on an older, slower, less consistently hustling player. Wade likes being a superstar. He works his butt off, he is a top 5 or 6 player still. If not? We'll see.


Trade Wade for young players and cap breathing room!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I wouldn't care if we traded Wade, It's a business. What are we? 15-1 without him? We could pick up some real solid young pieces for him that would set up our future for a great long haul. Spurs like.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If you think Wade is going to be traded short of him making a request, you don't understand this franchise.

But yeah, until he accepts LeBosh currently butter our bread, we will suffer. Despite being extremely talented, he's never been the smoothest, most fundamentally sound player out there. His game has always been dependent on maximum, relentless effort, team-ball, and competitiveness. All of that has diminished with star status, and perhaps a degree of entitlement these days. Having two rings won't help that. I think this version of Wade (one who can shine like his prime self on any given night, but often won't, whether due to physical limitations or a greater desire to look like a superstar without doing the little things that got him to that level), is what we'll have to live with for the foreseeable future. 

Maybe Spo has him out there by himself in the rotation so he can get the junk shots out of the way while LeBosh are resting. Unfortunately he kept taking them with them on the floor last night.

On some nights, thinking totally pragmatically, its hard not to imagine what the team would look like with a better-shooting SG in his spot who knows his place on the totem pole. Don't watch him play much so I'm going more by reputation, but even fellow Marquette alum Wes Matthews might lead to smoother basketball for us. I'm sure there are Heat fans out there wishing we traded him for Harden, as unrealistic as that is. I wouldn't even consider trading Dwyane, though.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If Wade wants to still be relevant, he needs to start to develop a killer jumpshot. 

À la Kevin Martin or something.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wade will never be Kevin Martin on that long ball though Deez. He's 30 - while he's not past adding strings to his bow, I think us expecting Dwyane to become a jump shooting assassin is unrealistic.

Those thinking we could or should trade Dwyane are wrong though. Loyalty means a lot to this organisation, and we've proven that. It's part of the reason why we could assemble the Big 3 in the first place, and the 'family' atmosphere we portray is real. Riles will never trade Dwyane.

As far as his game goes, he's forcing it too much. He doesn't let the game come to him anymore, and he takes so many off balance, fading away awkward shots that it's amazing he shoots around 50% anyway. His post up game is his best asset these days, but he has games where he forces that too, and instead of trying to make the bucket flails around for a call that he isn't getting. 

Wade's game used to be predicated on an explosive first step, great balance and change of direction. His J used to be more reliable also, but he has shown flashes that his J is coming around. I think it was more 1 or 2 bad games, and he is going to have them. It's a different kind of world for Wade these days, he doesn't handle as much, and his O is more reliant on post ups and cuts than ever before. He doesn't get as many iso's at the top or side of the key anymore, which is where he used to do most of his damage.

This might be on Spo to try and construct ways to get Dwyane in more places on the floor where he's comfortable and can make more plays.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> I am absolutely shocked by the Wizards slow start. I blame injuries.


Randy Whittman is above injuries.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Randy Whittman is above injuries.


The team was built around John Wall making the offense run and then Nene and the rest of the team holding down the halfcourt defensively.

Both of them have yet to play a game and are out for a while.

I really like the makeup of this Wizards team so I hate to see them struggling with injuries.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I know, that was the crux of my joke. He can't make up for their injuries with his coaching. Still, they've been fairly competitive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OT- I just won by .16 this week in fantasy football :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> OT- I just won by .16 this week in fantasy football :laugh:


Gritty


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So I'm hearing talks of the Lakers targeting Lebron in 2014? Anybody worried about this? How worried should we be of him wanting to go to the left coast to pair up with Dwight? Also, Wade and Bosh will both be free agents a well. 2014 could be a disaster for the HEAT.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

You're about a month late on this one, but I'll bite:

No. He's not going to LA to replace Kobe. It was a story the Lakers floated out to get Dwight more interested in re-signing. There's a better chance he goes back to the Cavs if he ever leaves here. Anyway, since Kobe got wind of the story, he's since gotten off his "playing out my contract and retiring" stance and moved to "I might play until I'm 40."

Please don't worry about this stuff. Let's enjoy the moment.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> So I'm hearing talks of the Lakers targeting Lebron in 2014? Anybody worried about this? How worried should we be of him wanting to go to the left coast to pair up with Dwight? Also, Wade and Bosh will both be free agents a well. 2014 could be a disaster for the HEAT.


You mean LeBron may only stay 4 years? We may look back at this as the time period where a player zoomed in, won a couple championships, and left?

Hell, it will have been a good run. I'll be perfectly content rebuilding if the Big Three all bolt. Doubt it happens though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> For what it's worth, a source said during Monday's game that Heat have moved to top of Kenyon Martin's wish list.


Just saw this in Ira's postgame blog. I'm vacillating between indifferent and "pass." UD showing life makes it far from urgent.

There's also an element of "duh" to this "report." Kind of reminds me of Broussard's tweet over the weekend along the lines of, "Sources tell me if the Lakers called, Mike D'Antoni would be interested." NO SHIT BROUSSARD.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I can see it now, Lebron joins Heat to win a title or 2 or 3.

Then he flies to the Lakers to win other titles in his prime and drown his name among all other Lakers great...

**** making a legacy for yourself, that already went down in the crapper with him leaving Cleveland right?

I can see that happening!


----------



## UD40

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Just saw this in Ira's postgame blog. I'm vacillating between indifferent and "pass." UD showing life makes it far from urgent.
> 
> There's also an element of "duh" to this "report." Kind of reminds me of Broussard's tweet over the weekend along the lines of, "Sources tell me if the Lakers called, Mike D'Antoni would be interested." NO SHIT BROUSSARD.


Stephan A said something like, "Don't be surprised if the Lakers think of calling Phil Jackson."

These "insiders" are so damn insightful...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just saw this on the Heat's FB page.



> Coach Spo joins Pat Riley as the only other head coach in franchise history to win 200 games with the HEAT.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.405943314123.184340.284300559123&type=1

Crazy! I thought that SVG would of hit the 200, to have Spo and Riley to be the only ones to have 200 wins? I'm surprised!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

...SVG coached for a little over two seasons. He'd be by far the best coach ever in sports if he crammed 200 wins into even 2.25 seasons. Even if he coached 3 full seasons he'd have to go 67-15 each season.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @*IraHeatBeat*  Big Three, Ray Allen, Shane Battier on NBA All-Star ballot. Mario Chalmers not.


Rio has no chance, anyway, but putting Shane on instead of him is absurd. He's clearly our 4th or 5th best player. Surely this was done because of having too many guards and not enough front court players.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> So I'm hearing talks of the Lakers targeting Lebron in 2014? Anybody worried about this? How worried should we be of him wanting to go to the left coast to pair up with Dwight? Also, Wade and Bosh will both be free agents a well. 2014 could be a disaster for the HEAT.


When the big three's contracts are up they are going to take even less money the next time around to fit Chris Paul in who is Lebron's best friend.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Makes a ton of sense since Chris Paul won't be a FA then.



> @*ChrisMannixSI*  The Lakers have been dangling Steve Blake and Chris Duhon in trade talks, source said. Predictably, not a whole lot of interest.


Last night's PG performance almost temps me to desire a Miamian-for-Miamian James Jones swap, but no.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Nah, i'd rather keep JJ for a break seal if shooter needed. Blake and Duhon suck ass.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

We used to want Blake down here badly. The hell happened to him?

Duhon was never good.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Quick Fanstasy question:

Do I continue to try ride it out with Brandon Roy, or should I dump him for Alexey Shved, who looks to be getting minutes with a depleted Minny backcourt?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I steer clear of fantasy chatter, as I still haven't gotten sucked into that world, but DUMP DUMP DUMP.

Alexey is looking like a solid pickup for them, and Roy has been underwhelming even when healthy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

**** the Marlins. That is all.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> **** the Marlins. That is all.


Worst run franchise is sports, they make the Knicks look competent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Giancarlo Stanton ‏@Giancarlo818
> Alright, I'm pissed off!!! Plain & Simple


The one guy you dont wanna piss off. And they did just that.

Where's David Stern to step in when you need him?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Marlins are baseball?

What happened?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Marlins are baseball?
> 
> What happened?


Yeah, baseball.

Their 3rd fire sale in 15 years. They traded 5 players today, the 5 making the most money and 2 who they signed just a year ago, for a few prospects. 

They built a stadium, promised they wouldnt do this again, had a bad year, fired their manager, then today finished it off by trading anyone making money.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, baseball.
> 
> Their 3rd fire sale in 15 years. They traded 5 players today, the 5 making the most money and 2 who they signed just a year ago, for a few prospects.
> 
> *They built a stadium*, promised they wouldnt do this again, had a bad year, fired their manager, then today finished it off by trading anyone making money.


With taxpayers' money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ah yes, left off the most important detail.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> **** the Marlins. That is all.


So thankful I don't like baseball. I was a fan during the two title runs, but they lost me after that, and I every time I try to watch baseball now I get bored after 2 pitches. Such a shitty mess that franchise is. One very funny part: Jose Reyes cut his dreads to abide by a team rule. He lasted under a year.

And yeah, the city is on the hook for $2.4 billion. A possible brightside: It looks like they might be setting up a sale of the franchise. Mark Cuban is a name being tossed around a lot. How weird would that be?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

In happy news, the ASG ballots are out. You can vote a full ballot on NBA.com, tweet one player's first/last name and the reason for voting for him with #NBABALLOT, and by texting a player's last name to 69622. You can only vote once per day. For the latter two, everyone should vote for Bosh, since our two others are pretty much shoo-ins to start.

Would be pretty cool to be the first team since the Showtime Lakers to have 3 starters. Even if Bosh plays well throughout the voting process, fans may not take notice.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

How much of a shoein is Wade despite his recent play?

Rose is out, is Rondo the only other legit Guard up there?

Melo is a F...

I haven't looked up the ballot yet...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Derron Williams.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just saw the ballot now...

Wow, the West Frontcourt is stacked.

Durant should be a shoe-in but who will be the other 2 starters?

Howard?
Griffin?
Dirk?
Is Love even legitimate in the conversation?

I have a feeling it will be Howard and Griffin.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Howard and Griffen since they are alot more exciting than Dirk at an All Star game....Dirk also hasnt played yet


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*_shoo_-in - sorry, that one always bothers me.

Dirk? No. Durant, Griffin, Howard. Lock.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

thanks, always wondered how the **** that is spelled.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh, no. People Magazine just ruined us. They chose Rio as one of the *50 sexiest men alive*. Though, it should be noted that this time they decided to switch things up and choose one man from each state. He beat out Carlos Boozer for Alaska, I guess. :whoknows:

So, with Wade's previous recognition, I guess we have the sexiest back court in the NBA, according to People.

Rio wasn't confident enough.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Did anyone ever find out what the deal was with Boozer's hair that day!?


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Did anyone ever find out what the deal was with Boozer's hair that day!?


Probably somebody with some new hair product saw famous bald guy with access to huge audience and probably paid him a shitload of money to tout their product.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah...but....seriously? He looks like he got shoe polish and did a handstand


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

headstand?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Did anyone ever find out what the deal was with Boozer's hair that day!?


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> You mean LeBron may only stay 4 years? We may look back at this as the time period where a player zoomed in, won a couple championships, and left?
> 
> Hell, it will have been a good run. I'll be perfectly content rebuilding if the Big Three all bolt. Doubt it happens though.


That would suck in my opinion. Call me greedy or whatever but I want Lebron to retire in a Miami uni.

Anyway, my buddy who is a Lakers fan keeps talking about this scenario, it's rather annoying since I hate LA.

So you're ok with the possibility of Lebron skipping town to play with Dwight in LA while we rebuild from scratch? I'm not too content with that. We need to do whatever we can to sign Lebron to an extension.

Great franchises don't just "live in the now" and not prepare for the future. Franchises that are also looking to the future stay in contention. That's why the LA Lakers have been competitive since practically the beginning of time, they're always looking for the next big move. I think that is something Miami has been doing as well for a good while.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Look, even if LBJ or Wade or Bosh goes - I doubt Riles will sit and twiddle his thumbs. We're a proactive franchise, and will have a ton of cap space to go after plenty of quality players. I doubt we won't be competitive.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Im pretty sure Lebron will retire here. This is were he got the Ring...and probably more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Here's the newest Inside the Heat called "Championship Culture"


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Is Jannero Pargo's defense any good? We know he can hit shots. Reason I ask is it's pretty clear we could use a 3rd-string, vet PG, and the Wizzies just waived him.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh, and I wish we somehow could've gotten Andrei Kirilenko. I've been very surprised. I didn't know he had anything left in the tank (thought he was older than 31), let alone he'd be playing this well. He'd be a crazy-awesome forward to put next to LeBron. Oh well.

He's averaging 14/9/4/2/2 so far and is playing great D.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Those are amazing fantasy stats, I thought he was done, should of drafted him...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

For those keeping track, Andrew Bynum has had another setback, this time with his left knee (cartilage damage), that puts his return further in question. Earlier this week the team announced that the bone bruise on his right knee would keep him from playing in a game until mid-January-ish. Who knows when he'll be back now. I hate to spin this as a positive for the Heat, as I wish him the best of health, but this could have implications on our draft pick from them. Whether that means we wind up using it to select a better player, or it becomes a more attractive trade chip to other teams, it's something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good point Jace, hadnt considered that angle. 

Philly arent playing too bad without him though are they?

A top 20 pick would be nice though, we sure could use an influx of some sort of young talent.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They've been up and down without him. Might be like last year where they came out on fire, but it wasn't sustainable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Sixers fear Andrew Bynum has done additional damage to his knees by bowling recently, multiple sources told ESPN. Story link coming.
> 
> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> Sources tell @WindhorstESPN & myself that Andrew Bynum hurt his left knee a few days ago while bowling.












:laugh:

That pick looks like its getting better and better.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Stupid question: It's photoshopped right? His eyes aren't really that messed up?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, im pretty sure it is.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh:
> 
> That pick looks like its getting better and better.


I lost what little respect I had for Broussard after he misspelled "MEMPIS" on national television.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bowling?

If he ****s up his knee bowling, that guy's NBA career is toast.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Exactly. And yeah, it's a 'shop. The real pic is online somewhere.

But yeah, even though bowling is far from mopeding, he still shouldn't be doing anything that puts torque on those peanut brittle knees of his.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*






Cool stuff with Dwyane and Fiz. Part of a series being released one at a time.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

D-Wade "Part of my expectations of my self is to be better than I was last year"

He must be in a Deep deep depression then.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I just had a quick look at the standings. Wow, I knew the Bucks were doing well to start the season, but they're 6-2 and the 2nd seed?!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










All of the teams they've beaten have been pretty bad so far. Boston managing to beat them on the road is somewhat of a bad loss the way the Celtics have been playing, while their other loss is completely excusable against Memphis. Still, I wouldn't overlook a Skiles-coached team, especially considering how they've played us in the past.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Speaking of scheduling, our December schedule looks very favorable










Could get a little bit harder depending on John Wall, Nene and Dirk being healthy by the time we play Washington and Dallas.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Matt Moore, who is now stationed in Denver, has a nice write-up on Battier from interviewing him before and after the Denver game. (Click the quote for the rest)



> It's a Thursday afternoon, and for a man who trusts the process so much, Shane Battier looks like the process has been pretty rough on him. After facing the Clippers and Blake Griffin on an ESPN late-night game Wednesday (and taking a whupping), the Heat arrived in Denver at 4:30 a.m. Thursday to play a back-to-back in the altitude against a fast-paced Denver team.
> 
> The infamous "You know it's bad when the USA Today is on your doorstep before you check in" kind of game. The Heat are expected to get clobbered, as tired legs in the midst of a six-game West Coast road trip should do them in against a rested and hungry Nuggets team that played them close in Miami two weeks ago.
> 
> For his part, Battier's showing the effects of this exhaustion, in what he describes as the most physically taxing season of his career. The late arrival was rough, but in his twelfth season in the league, he's used to it. Worse, though, is his transition to frontcourt defender after the Heat decided to go to small-ball exclusively following their success in last year's playoffs. For his trouble, arguably the smartest player in the league spots a shiner from Zach Randolph ("ZBo got me with an elbow") and a body that is fresh off Blake Griffin, and headed straight towards Kenneth Faried Thursday night.
> 
> Battier says he doesn't mind the beating, though he acknowledges the challenge and the toll. It's what's working and he's determined to take the challenge on. But for a guy who has been credited so much with his mental approach to the game, he says this season is considerably easier on that end.
> 
> "Physically, yes," he says when I ask if this is hardest he's ever had to work in this league. But mentally?
> 
> "No, it's much tougher mentally guarding Kobe Bryant or Kevin Durant. There are high-usage guys in the post, but for the most part, guys who are big scorers in the block get a lot of points in transition and on offensive rebounds. That's just guys working their tails off, not so much the mental as guarding Kobe Bryant who will get 30 shots up in the game, and has the offense is designed around him, or Kevin Durant who will get so many touches on the perimeter."


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OT: Wow, Boston got blown out by Detroit. The worst part? Doc played Rondo 38 minutes in order to get him to 10 assists and continue the streak (no other Celtic even played 30 mins, while the highest Piston was 33). That's embarrassing. Shameful. Not sure if it's more embarrassing than all other Celtics combining for 2 assists, though (Barbosa and Green each had 1). I wonder if Doc still has that Game 7 playing on loop at the practice facility.

I really ****ed up my standings prediction. Guess I won't be winning that $500. Speaking of, I'm disappointed I didn't listen to my instincts and put Indiana even lower.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

As soon as Ray left I know Boston would be in serious trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Matt Moore, who is now stationed in Denver, has a nice write-up on Battier from interviewing him before and after the Denver game. (Click the quote for the rest)


Great article on Shane.

btw, never heard of Matt Moore? He used to cover the Heat?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No, pretty sure he was the founder of hardwoodparoxysm.com. He then started blogging and writing articles for NBC and CBS, and this season he began covering the Nuggets, not sure for whom specifically. He still writes for HP and CBS, though.

Quite possibly my favorite basketball follow on Twitter (warning: tweets A LOT): @HPbasketball


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Your @MiamiHEAT are back home and on the practice court! http://instagr.am/p/SOIF5REMtV/












I believe that's Wade in the back by Jorts, so it looks like he's back practicing.

Looks like it is


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Dwyane Wade putting in some extra work after today's practice http://instagr.am/p/SOLSK3EMvy/












And it was


> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> Dwyane Wade (foot) went through full practice today but wouldn't commit to Wed game. How'd he feel today? "Tired."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lebron named EC player of the week again. They should just name it after him. Probably will after his career is over.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I guess they had to give it to him this time around after having a clearly better than his pedestrian week before.

And yeah, I was surprised to see Wade went through a full practice. Was also surprised the team didn't get another day off.








White Hots are in


















Clean.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Kyrie Irving will have to miss us debuting those. He'll be out with a broken finger saturday. I guess Varejao will go for 50/30.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I know the Bobcats are improved, but the Bucks are about to go down to them. So, yeah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

NBA commericals featuring players wearing the monochrome jerseys. Wade is in it wearing the red ones


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good find. That X-Mas game will look interesting with the all-red vs. all-blue. Would be nice if we actually rock the red gear like the sleeve Dwyane's wearing. Guessing they go white if not.


















Love these.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Those white's look real nice. Fresh.

Not hating the red's as much as I thought, particularly if we rep the red sleeves too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Those whites are sick.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah the reds are growing on me. They're definitely one of the best of the BIG colors. Wish LA's weren't all-white, kinda stealing some of our White Hot shine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OT: These are insane even over a 5 game stretch, let alone 1 game









That's 2.7 shots per minute, How the ****? :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

WHOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

WTF, I was confused reading that post over and over thinking you meant it happened in five games. Holy shit. Missed the "1 game" part.

NBA teams don't normally put up that many shots in 8 more minutes, with shorter shotclocks. I need to see this game tape. Did anyone else on his team shoot?

EDIT: OK, no other teammate took more than 6. That sounds like more than Kobe's 81 game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> *WTF, I was confused reading that post over and over thinking you meant it happened in five games. Holy shit. Missed the "1 game" part.*
> 
> NBA teams don't normally put up that many shots in 8 more minutes, with shorter shotclocks. I need to see this game tape. Did anyone else on his team shoot?
> 
> EDIT: OK, no other teammate took more than 6. That sounds like more than Kobe's 81 game.


Same.

I also want to see the game tape but if no clip was shown on ESPN, I'm guessing there were none


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Pittman says he saw a clip. Someone wrote an article Woj tweeted out calling it a sham, gonna read it after the game.



> @*MiamiHeraldHeat*  Battier on #*JackTaylor*'s 138 points: "The only thing I can equate that to is Teen Wolf when the wolf came back and made all those shots."


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Woj's pussy ass deleted his tweet, probably because he called it a "disgrace." *Here*'s the link to the article.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Haters gonna hate. when you take 100+ shots at 49%, that's good enough, the more shots you take, the more your FG% is going to take a hit. As for the 3 pts, 38% is not great but at 70+ attempts, that's pretty good.

So what if it was made so that the team gives up empty lay ups at the other end? The point of basketball is to win games. The reason that they take so many 3s is to make up for the empty 2 that they had to give on the end of the floor. At the end of the day, you have to win games and this coach for a great way to score more points within the rules of the game.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Well, I'm only a couple paragraphs in, but it seems the point of the disdain from the writer is that their ultimate goal isn't based around winning games. It's based around garnering publicity by breaking records. I mean, passing up on wide open put backs to kick out to shooters isn't winning basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heard a clip of the coach being interviewed. Had a good point. Its DIII basketball for crying out loud. Let them have some fun playing that style.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Question: When does Kevin Love's contract expire? I know he signed a shortish extension with Minnesota...but one would have to think he would be on Riles' radar for when the Big 3's contracts expire.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

His 15-16 season is a player option.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Which he will likely decline to get the max i'd say.

Will we be a player in that FA period? When do the Big 3's contracts expire?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They have the opt out after next season.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

And then that gives them another 2 years right? Doesn't that coincide with Love's deal expiring?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yes, but its doubtful that they dont opt out after next season and re-sign for more years. In fact, with how high the luxury tax will be if they dont, im sure the Heat will ask them to opt out so that they can spread the money out a little better so the luxury tax hit isnt as steep.

That's of course, if they do wanna stay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Those are the syncopated sounds that probably keep opposing centers up at night. Bosh has been virtually automatic with his jumper this season. He's shooting a league-leading 67 percent from 16 to 23 feet, which is almost twice as efficient as the league average (38 percent), according to Hoopdata.com. If Bosh nestles inside the 3-point line by the right elbow for a shot, better start running the other way.


Link










Ray Allen left corner 3 and Bosh from the right elbow. Two of the most efficient shots in the league.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Question: When does Kevin Love's contract expire? I know he signed a shortish extension with Minnesota...but one would have to think he would be on Riles' radar for when the Big 3's contracts expire.


Lebron Bosh and Love Trio....drool.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^I was thinking about how good that sounded too, then I remembered, Bosh's D is nowhere near good enough to cover for Love's lack of it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

At least we'd give up way less second chance points, and gain a few with Love's rebounding. Uber-pipedream, though. And Wade is staying, so long as he wants to. I don't see him retiring in '14, so I guess the best hope is that he re-signs for way less, which isn't really realistic.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Well, I'm only a couple paragraphs in, but it seems the point of the disdain from the writer is that their ultimate goal isn't based around winning games. It's based around garnering publicity by breaking records. I mean, passing up on wide open put backs to kick out to shooters isn't winning basketball.


I think that is just pettiness.

Think about it, if you just gave away a wide open lay up, so you essentially gave the other team 2 points and the only way you win basketball game is by scoring more points than the other team, that means that to make up for the automatic 2 that you just gave, you HAVE to take a 3, other wise, you are just trading baskets and are putting pressure on winning games only based on turnovers.

By making 3s, you actually crush the other team's confidence because you still one up them despite them having scored.

If the other team doesn't have strong 3 point shooting, they are almost sure to lose unless they rebound the ball extremely well and break the press constantly.

This is not the type of ball that I personally like, but it is smart.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen left corner 3 and Bosh from the right elbow. Two of the most efficient shots in the league.


I'm surprised that Bosh is so strong on the right side, considering that he is a lefty? I thought that he would be killing it from the left side. It must be because of how Wade and Bron position themselves on offense and when Bosh gets the ball?

I'm a righty and my jumpshot is much better on the right elbow than on the left elbow, I actually have to practice my left side jumpshot exclusively just to bring it up to par.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That's weird-I'm a much stronger left side jump shooter than right side. CB seems to get a lot of his looks on that right side 45, where he can up fake and go through the middle if the key with his strong hand.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Great thing about Bosh is that he's nearly ambidextrous with his dribble, and shoots well from everywhere. He just gets most of his looks there in our system.



Dee-Zy said:


> I think that is just pettiness.
> 
> Think about it, if you just gave away a wide open lay up, so you essentially gave the other team 2 points and the only way you win basketball game is by scoring more points than the other team, that means that to make up for the automatic 2 that you just gave, you HAVE to take a 3, other wise, you are just trading baskets and are putting pressure on winning games only based on turnovers.
> 
> By making 3s, you actually crush the other team's confidence because you still one up them despite them having scored.
> 
> If the other team doesn't have strong 3 point shooting, they are almost sure to lose unless they rebound the ball extremely well and break the press constantly.
> 
> This is not the type of ball that I personally like, but it is smart.


They won by 75. Don't give up wide open layups then, right? It worked because the team they played isn't even in the NCAA. Please read the article, because I don't think you understand.


Dee-Zy said:


> I'm surprised that Bosh is so strong on the right side, considering that he is a lefty? I thought that he would be killing it from the left side. It must be because of how Wade and Bron position themselves on offense and when Bosh gets the ball?
> 
> I'm a righty and my jumpshot is much better on the right elbow than on the left elbow, I actually have to practice my left side jumpshot exclusively just to bring it up to par.


I don't think it's automatic based on your strong hand. I'll admit, I used to be a lot better shooting from the right angle (I'm a righty), but for some reason I've since becoming way-stronger left of center. A lot of factors go into it.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I did read the article.

but when you have so many possessions and for every 2 points that you make, the other team make 3, that adds up when you are scoring in the 150+ and that is without counting turn overs and how sometimes, the other team just don't get to make their 2. It's not as if they are getting 2s all the time, it is just that a lot of time, they rather give up a wide open lay up and counter attack quickly, rather than getting back on D.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Not sure if the game is on SunSports (which I personally wouldn't be able to watch anyway), but TNT is having Charles Barkley call the game against San Antonio. Pretty sure the last time he called a game was when we beat ATL without LeWade.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

You all know what would be awesome?

Defense.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

You and your pipe dreams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

3 days of practice coming up. No doubt that defense will be drilled over and over again. 

Our next opponent, the Spurs, kicked off their 4 game in 5 night stretch (all on the road) with a win in double OT. Probably the last thing they wanted.

Wish Barkley wasnt calling our game. Not as fun to listen to and laugh at when its during one of our games.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

According to Elias, that game was the most closely contested NBA game in the modern era. All of the first 5 periods of play were either a tie or within one point. 

Did they get Leonard back? Particularly with Jackson out, they'd be much better served having him to defend LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Looks like he wont play on this road trip.


> Jeff McDonald ‏@JMcDonald_SAEN
> Pregame in Indy, Pop re-asserts what's already been announced re: Kawhi Leonard. "No chance" he joins Spurs on current road trip.


Spurs beat guy also thinks Duncan and Parker will be sitting tomorrow in Washington since they played over 40 minutes in this game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Is WAS still winless?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, I just looked at the team stats on NBA.com

Heat are leading the league in:

FG%: .494
PPG: 104.8
and 3p%: .432

We are an offensive monster.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ The Ray Allen affect.

Sadly the defense is affected too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Is WAS still winless?


Yes, if you're still wondering.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yes, if you're still wondering.


That's awkward.

Grittiest 0-11 team ever.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Wow, I just looked at the team stats on NBA.com
> 
> Heat are leading the league in:
> 
> FG%: .494
> PPG: 104.8
> and 3p%: .432
> 
> We are an offensive monster.


This team is the :07 Second or Less Phoenix Suns.

uke:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Actually, pretty far from it. In terms of pace especially. Heat are just an efficient, half court scoring machine.

A little surprised looking at the Spurs/Wizards boxscore. Pop decided to not give the night off to Duncan or Parker.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So this will be 0-12? Didn't they have a similar start recently?

And yeah, we're definitely not 7 seconds or less. Again, our D has been very good until we roll out the ex-Sonics. That's probably why Spo dropped Lewis from the rotation the first opportunity he got.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*










:sheed:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OKC 79 CHA 25 with 7 to go in the 3rd quarter. That's 54 for the English majors.

We'd lose that lead.

EDIT: Snuck another in on me W2 :rotf:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> EDIT: Snuck another in on me W2 :rotf:


Even impressed myself on that one :laugh:

Pop seems to push the exact right buttons time after time. When most thought he'd sit Duncan and Parker, he instead plays them. And what happens? they get a blowout win and only have to play Duncan and Parker 23 minutes each.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> ‏@*tomhaberstroh*  You guys, Ben Gordon is a -30 in 11 minutes. -30. 11 minutes.


That's ****ing epic.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Even impressed myself on that one :laugh:
> 
> Pop seems to push the exact right buttons time after time. When most thought he'd sit Duncan and Parker, he instead plays them. And what happens? they get a blowout win and only have to play Duncan and Parker 23 minutes each.


He's a wizard. Or a witch. Greg Popawitch. 

Sorry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

MKG has the best +/- on the Bobcat starters at -21 . Crazy stats all over that boxscore.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @*tomhaberstroh*  Top 5 *toughest *schedules so far (by opponent WPct) according to @*bball_ref*: 1) LAC, 2) MEM, 3) MIA, 4) POR, 5) GSW.


3 of the league's best at the top.



> @*tomhaberstroh*  Top 5 *easiest *schedules so far (by opponent WPct) according to @*bball_ref*: 1) CHA, 2) WAS, 3) IND, 4) MIN, 5) MIL.


Sort of explains Charlotte's start. Weird seeing two struggling teams in WAS and IND there, though.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Washington and Detroit are dead franchises.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Top 5 easiest schedule and they are still winless? **** they are ****ed.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm not too confident in Wall and Nene saving the day for them, either.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Washington has a ton of bigs. Nene, Okafor, Seraphin, Vesely, Booker and of course the best of the bunch, Earl Barron. They should be active by the trade deadline. Doubt they'd trade Seraphin but all the others are probably available.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*






SIGN HIM RILES


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd be interested in Okafor/Seraphin/Booker/Vesely. Jan Vesely has been awful so far, but he looks like he could be a good defender in the right situation. Washington doesn't appear to be a good fit.

*SURPRISES AND DISSAPOINTMENTS SO FAR THIS SEASON FOR THE MIAMI HEAT*

Surprise: Shane Battier 

After Battier's shocking regular season with Miami where he shot a career low 38.7%, many wondered if we'd made a mistake giving him a 3yr deal. After his huge performances when Bosh went down in the playoffs though, we all knew where Shane's value stood. This year he is off to a great start, defending PF's much bigger than himself to spare Lebron the duty, and spacing the floor extremely well, averaging a career high 2.1 threes per game on a career high 45.8% clip. Great start, hopefully the knee sprain is minor.

Dissapointment: The Point Guard play

I had hoped Mario turned a corner with his 'come of age' play in the Finals. He was huge for us, and hit many timely shots. But so far this year Rio has taken a step back to the 2010-2011 season play. For a guy who gets THAT MANY open looks, he really can't shoot 41.0% from the floor and 33.3% from 3pt land. He is averaging under a three per game this season so far, which is a career worst. His assists are up, which is a plus, but I was hoping for more steady play from Rio.

Norris Cole has not exactly turned the corner either. Besides the one big trey in the Nuggets game, Norris has taken a step back also. Shooting just 33% from the floor and 23% from 3pt land is not getting the job done, and he is turning the ball over too often for a backup. If he doesn't pick it up, I can see Pat pushing for a Derek Fisher type near the trade deadline.

Surprise: Chris Bosh's jumper

Not sure if it's a surprise per se, as Chris has always had a solid jump shot, but he's been automatic this year. Doesn't matter if it's catch and shoot, posting up and fading away, or what...it's going down. Shooting at a career high 56% so far, he has been fantastic - and has helped soften the blow felt by a poor start by Wade.

Dissapointment: Dwyane Wade

I love D3, but his play has been very spotty. I hoped his Finals appearance was an abberation built mostly on his sore knee that required surgery than actual declining skill, but Dwyane hasn't exactly been setting the world on fire. Already banged up, and looking lost at times with his role in the offense, I hope Dwyane can get himself untracked and be back to the superstar 2 guard we know he is. 18.1 points, 4.3 rebounds and 4.7 assists aren't bad numbers, but they aren't Dwyane Wade numbers.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Very on point. Wade at least has the built in excuse of the knee surgery. He told us during training camp he doesn't expect to be at peak performance until much later in the season. Chalmers, and to a lesser extent Cole, have been the bigger disappointment for me. Rio has lost weight and supposedly worked hard on his game this summer, but looks worse (other than passing) than last season. Hoping water meets its level and he gives us an extended hot streak at some point from 3. We also haven't seen him create his offense as much as in the playoffs. Worst part is that his defense is as bad as ever, and in my opinion much of the reason we've struggled defensively as a team. He kindly invites opposing PGs to waltz into the lane and make plays, either at the rim or for open 3's after rotations. Cole has the excuse of having learned a whole lot this summer, and needs some time to learn how to properly apply it.

Vesely intrigued me a whole lot prior to his draft. Despite him being terrible so far, I'd still take a look. WAS has a way of making talent look awful, so I wouldn't be surprised if he thrived in a better environment.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bpbv9dp

A Wizards writer proposed it.... Do what the stats say, Riles


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bpbv9dp
> 
> A Wizards writer proposed it.... Do what the stats say, Riles


This is all anyone who doesnt like John Hollinger's advanced stats has to show people to get their point across.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

*LeBron jersey No. 1 in sales; Heat No. 2 to Knicks*


> The NBA this morning released jersey sales numbers, with LeBron James back atop the players' list and the Miami Heat ranking second in team sales only to the New York Knicks.
> 
> James, who last held the top spot in April 2011, climbed from No. 4, pushing ahead of previous leader Derrick Rose, with the sidelined Chicago Bulls guard falling to No. 5.
> 
> At No. 2 on the newly released list is Oklahoma City Thunder forward Kevin Durant, who, after making his NBA Finals debut in June, jumped from No. 8.
> 
> Rounding out the top five are Los Angeles Lakers guard Kobe Bryant at No. 3 and New York Knicks forward Carmelo Anthony at No. 4.
> 
> The list is based on sales at the NBA Store on Fifth Avenue in New York and on NBAStore.com from April 2012 through Nov. 26, 2012.
> 
> As far as team sales, the Knicks rose from No. 2 to No. 1, overtaking the top spot from the Bulls, who are at No. 4. The 2012 Heat came in at No. 2, with the Lakers at No. 3 and the Boston Celtics at No. 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Really cool Vid from Grantland, chronicling PTI and how their opinion on Lebron over the years.







Wilbon...yeesh. Someone at Grantland doesnt like him :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I've had that open in a tab for two days now. Need to get around to watching it.

As far as the jersey sales, we'd be no. 1 if NY hadn't gotten new unis. I wonder how many Ray-Ray jerseys sold country-wide.



Wade2Bosh said:


> This is all anyone who doesnt like John Hollinger's advanced stats has to show people to get their point across.


?

It has the Wizards adding 11 wins and us losing 11. Should it be more? Perhaps, but the other way around would be the argument against Holli.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ah, read it as the other way around :gunner:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*






Good to see Wade working on that floater. He's been way off with it for a while now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OT: Wow. Rondo's attempt to reach Stockton's streak ends because he started a fight with Kris Humphries and got ejected. How fitting is that? He played while getting blown out by the Pistons to desperately reach 10 with under a minute left recently.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

**** Rondo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Didnt even seem like much. Wonder if there was prior history there or if it was just Rondo being Rondo?

A little later, Joe Johnson made Paul Pierce look silly


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:rotf:

Tough week for PP.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> This is all anyone who doesnt like John Hollinger's advanced stats has to show people to get their point across.


I don't know -11 heat win's could happen...Washington probably would have more than 11 more win's though.


This is much better 

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bmyd7fo


http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=cjcynga


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Faried is an sf? Thought he was a pf/c


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just looked up the stats, he plays much bigger than his size. He's only 6'8


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Nets center Brook Lopez has a sprained foot and won't play Friday in Orlando or Saturday in Miami.


..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Ira keeps saying he thinks the next jersey going up in the stands is Shaq's. What do you guys think? I wasn't really thinking it was likely. Riley definitely has a thing for champions, and we only have 1 without Shaq, but he poured kerosene on just about every bridge and threw a match on it on the way out. Would be awkward. In the end, I'd like it, because it would be a good ending to the story, and another all-time great, HOF'er in our rafters. Also, even though my general feelings on Shaq are pretty much negative at this point, I still have a bit of a soft spot for him because I worked at his first gym in Miami and talked to him/been around him several times. In person, he's awesome.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hell ****ing no but if his jersey goes up in like 5 years, perhaps I wouldn't mind that much.

I think it really depends on how much of a douche he will be in the media about Miami.

Plus the way he talks about Riles in his book... He needs to be painting Miami in a really good light in the next 5 years for me to be ok with that.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Shaq's getting his Jersey up in the Laker town. Just leave it at that.

Give Shaq a rafter spot, might as well put up Antoine Walker and gary payton. lol


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd prefer to have Shimmy up there before Shaq.


----------



## Luke

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That's ridiculous. No Shaq in Miami equals no championship in 2006 which probably would have affected LeBron/Bosh's decision in the summer of 2010. He absolutely deserves to have his jersey hanging in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I can see Shaq's jersey hanging up in the rafters in a few years. Time heals all wounds.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*












> @*KingJames*  Bout to ride in this Critical Mass in Miami #*bikelife* #*crazy*


This man is crazy. I think a bill should be passed that allows cloning in the case of LeBron, for the purpose of experimenting on him, building an all-LeBron-NBA, or some sort of LeBron army.

Gotta be crazy showing up for that and seeing LeBron in the pack.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wade did this right before the game against the Celtics too. They ride about 12-18 miles according to their site. 

Read this on their site. Had no idea about this law


> No Headphones! While riding a bicycle it is illegal to wear a headset, headphone or other listening device, other than a hearing aid or instrument for the improvement of defective human hearing.


Mario was also out there. Is this a team sanctioned event?


> Mario Chalmers ‏@mchalmers15
> Had a great time ridding the bikes wit the critical Miami crew. Imma try to b there every time from now on. A lot of fun plus good workout


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

NBATV is replaying the SA game before they show Nets/Heat. Forgot to inform those who watched on SS that Barkley went on a tirade about how the Heat are a bad 3-point-shooting team. Reggie was incredulous, but Charles stood his ground. He also said, other than LeBron, Varejao was the best forward in the east. Dude doesn't even know guys' positions.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Random, but a few 'related video' clicks and I just found this:






I wonder if LeBron/Wade will ever leave and we'll see one more of those showdowns.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They had some sick ones. That always stands out in my mind as the best.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario was also out there. Is this a team sanctioned event?


Didn't see any mention from Wade about being there, but Gabby was there, so he might've been, too.

Guessing it's the last time Rio does it before a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, Wade told JJax during the post game interview that he was out there.






2 of Wade's bigger games, opener vs Boston and last night, came after he rode about 20 miles the night before.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Thought you all might enjoy this


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Thanks bud.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

100 plays? whoa, someone had a lot of time on their hands 

I'll check it out in a bit.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^16:08 is nice. A lot of the video is him abusing Paul George.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Pipedreamage, but JJ Redick would be awesome here in the post-Ray era. Would take over that role seamlessly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

13:38 Love that alley-oop.

Awesome vid.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Spo doesn't get much respect huh? 

Avery Johnson named coach of the month for November...why? We have the best record in the East?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Always been a "surprise record" award.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OT: Wade left Jordan just in time...Jordan "XX8"










If he stayed, they might've asked him to wear these, since his signature line was cancelled. Holy hell, what are they doing?

Have fun with that, Westbrook.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^Wow. I don't even know what to say about that.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yikes.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Definitely way early on this, but I told myself I'd pay attention more this year, especially having Philly's 1st-rounder that we might actually use this time (cheap labor). What kind of player would you guys hope to take in the 2013 draft? 

For me:

- PF or combo-forward
- Defensive-minded
- Rebounding machine
- Can stretch the floor out to 15-18+ feet, as a bonus

Doesn't need a low-post game, much of a face-up game, advanced perimeter skills, or out-of-the-gym athleticism.

Just quickly glancing at DX's mock draft, *Tony Mitchell* from North Texas and *Andre Roberson* from Colorado stand out. The latter is a combo forward who is a little undersized for PF (6-7, 6-9 wingspan), but the way they describe his motor and defense has me salivating (comparisons to Marion, Faried, and Kawhi in the writeup). He may actually be available (mocked at 28), while Mitchell is placed at 11 right now (based on prospect ranking, not team needs, obviously).

Here's a scouting video on Mitchell:






Both appear to be great athletes and rebounders. Mitchell may be more talented and possessing the more impressive physical traits, while Roberson has a better motor and is more polished defensively.

Anyone else I should keep an eye on?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OT: Watching Bobcats games here and the occasional stream of other teams, it amazes me how much more homerish other announcers are than Eric and Tony.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Is it the Blazers broadcast for that game? Mike and Mike are notorious homers.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No, Charlotte. When Gordon hit a 3 to put them up 7, the play-by-play guy exploded into a paroxysm of "YES!...YES!...YES!" Much more like a fan than a professional commentator.

But yeah, the PDX guys are two I had in mind while posting that. Didn't discover them until this season.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I too have been keeping an eye on that Philly pick, Jace. Mitchell will likely be a Top 10 pick though i'd say, but his abilities certaintly are intruiging.

Roberson is interesting. I think we really need a guy with a huge motor, like a Faried/Marion type hustle guy. As CB is really our Center, i'd like us to look for a backup 3/4 with athleticism, range, defensive ability and potential. Knowing us though, we like our rookies seasoned. We'll probably trade the pick though for a serviceable big.

This Michael Carter-Williams kid looks intruiging. 6'5" PG but slim as a rake. I think his lack of a jumper though looks a bit concerning, particularly playing with Lebron.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That's why I like Roberson. The high motor, defensive versatility/tenacity, and monster rebounding are something we could really use in a backup dual-forward. Seems like a better all-around version of what I hoped for from Dozier.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Definitely. Lets see what our resident Heat scout Smithi has to say though :laugh:

I like the sound of Roberson though, and looks likely he'd be available at our pick too.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah. As we see every year, though, so much will change between now and the end of the college season. Then, even more will change when workouts and deeper looks into the film and stats begin. Guys now in the top 10 could wind up as (near) 2nd-rounders (PJIII), while guys not even slated to be drafted could wind up near the lotto. One season, and subsequent advanced scouting, can change so much.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Gerald Wallace fined $5,000 for this flop against LeBron. Seems warranted. It's pretty bad.






No idea why they dated it 12/21/2012...Aflopalypse?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*











> @*DwyaneWade*  Great workout again today with my trainer eddowns1 @*proterf* #*NoDaysoff*













> @*DwyaneWade*  Coming off of knee surgery you have to work harder just to get back to where you were b4. If you wanna be be


Wish it were Grover, but at least he's still working/rehabbing hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lebron named EC player of the Month. Shocker.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That was a super egregious flop by Wallace.

Despite us berating Wade at times, his last 5:

24.6 ppg
3.6 rpg
4.6 apg
1.4 spg
0.4 bpg
1.6 tpg
34.4 mpg
9.4/18.4 fg = 51.1%
0.2/0.8 3fg = 25.0%
5.6/7.2 ft = 77.8%

Liking that the turnovers are down and the shooting efficiency is up. Hopefully the more he rehabs the better he'll be.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Whoah, just saw Varnado's stats in Sioux Falls.

15.7 points
9.3 rebounds
1.3 assists
5.7 BLOCKS

Dude showing way more than Pitt ever has. Swapsies?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd be down. I gave him shit after Summer League, but he was clearly playing hurt.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dat Jarvis. Bring it on.

Probably doesn't offer the offense, but gee we need some defensive help, and he's an elite shotblocker.

Then again, so is Joel.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Isaiah Thomas is currently the 3rd string PG in Sacramento....i'd be interested.

Not sure what it would take though.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> The Heat may have partied a little too hard the night before losing to the Wizards.
> According to a series of photos posted on Reddit, several members of the Heat were spotted at a nightclub just hours before their 105-101 loss to Washington on Tuesday night.
> 
> “A friend put these pics up of Heat players at the club late last night…probably why they they looked out of it in their loss to the Wizards," Reddit user riz_lemon posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos clearly show Miami stars Dwyane Wade, LeBron James and Ray Allen along with several other people. The trio of Allen, James and Wade combined for 61 points on 25-of-55 shooting. James added 11 assists and 13 rebounds to record his first triple-double of the season.
> 
> Outside of the Big Three, which includes Chris Bosh (26 points), Miami received zero points from starters Rashard Lewis and Mario Chalmers.
> 
> The win was only Washington’s second of the season, but the Wizards have now won three straight against Miami.


This shit pisses me off. Lazy ****ers go and get beat down by the SUCKY WIZARDS but can go party?

You pieces of shit are paid to win ball games, not do that.

Shit like this makes so much sense.

LeBron James was a pussy in Cleveland who didn't win until he had help and should have lost last year to the Pacers but Haslem and his pair of testacles turned the series around. How about instead of partying and making commercials you practice on your jumper and actually play in the post like a 6'8, 250 power house?

Dwyane Wade used to give a damn but hasn't been a good citizen since the end of the 2008-2009 season. Go back to nailing Star Jones you washed up piece of feces. Geez. Go to Chicago. LeBron is a wuss and I still prefer him to you.

And Ray Allen... Ray Allen. Go home to your weird mother and retire you old, no defense piece of shit.

Shocked Mario Chalmer's sucky self wasn't with them. He was probably outside smoking ganja with some of Michael Beasley's Washington DC bros.

Sad thing is this isn't uncommon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow :laugh:

And Mario and UD are the 2 sitting next to Wade in the pic.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Thought that was them but trusted the text.

Screw you Mario.

All cool Udonis.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I was waiting for a Smithi rant. **** yeah it didn't disappoint haha

Needed more whips though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The Star Jones part was the apex.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just to help get your mind off of us being the worst team since a peach basket was put up on a wall, *here's an article from SI *arguing we won't be able to afford LeBron and co. in 2014.

Haven't gotten too far into it, so I'll withhold comment.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sissies.

****ing sissies.

Look, I'll take a championship contender every day of the week, but this team is not enjoyable to watch. I don't think they want it. I hope to god they can "turn it on" in the playoffs or we're screwed.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @*tomhaberstroh*  This is so boring, but the Heat's D woes can basically be boiled down to a lack of effort. Not much else to say.



ESPN's Kevin Arnovitz *further elaborates*:




> Chris Bosh says it’s the frenetic pace. LeBron James says it’s about communication. Shane Battier says it’s all in the head. Erik Spoelstra says it’s execution.
> 
> However you diagnose the Miami Heat’s defensive meltdown against the New York Knicks and the champs’ general listlessness all season, they’re a disaster on that end of the floor.
> 
> There are no shortage of explanations, but Miami’s woes are especially bizarre because, with the exception of Ray Allen, the personnel is largely the same as last year’s championship team, which ranked No. 4 overall in defensive efficiency. Theoretically, most of the principles are the same, but somewhere between application and result, the defense is drifting off-course.
> 
> Occasionally when you look at a colossally bad defensive performance, a single, obvious flaw reveals itself. What’s notable about Thursday night’s train wreck is how diverse the lapses were.
> 
> The switch-outs that guided the Heat to success in the 2012 playoffs allowed Miami to respond quickly to opponent’s actions. Against the Knicks, those switches created confusion both at the point of attack and in the back-side rotation. The Heat have a lot of guys who can defend bigs, smalls and space, but right now that flexibility isn't producing results.
> 
> For the most part, the Heat got back in transition promptly on Thursday night, but virtually every Miami defender would backpedal to the middle of the floor to stop the ball with no one splaying out to the wings where the Knicks had been spotting up and blistering opponents all season.
> 
> On those rare occasions when the Heat accounted for perimeter shooters while Raymond Felton and Tyson Chandler ran a high pick-and-roll, there was nobody to bump (or “chuck”) Chandler off his course to the rim.
> 
> And the rotations behind the Heat’s traps of Felton (a questionable strategy in itself) made the Heat appear like a bunch of second-year players straight off the bus from their first training camp. When the Knicks have long-range threats like J.R. Smith, Steve Novak and Jason Kidd spread along the perimeter, it’s unconscionable to have a third guy drifting away from one of those shooters toward a trapped Felton at 27 feet, leaving the two remaining defenders to account for Chandler diving toward the rim along with three shooters primed for a catch-and-shoot.
> 
> James isn’t himself without blame. He’s an all-powerful defensive god when his antenna is up and he’s reading every movement, potential action and passing lane on the floor. When James is locked in, there isn’t a defender in the league who makes smarter risk-reward decisions like when to shoot the gap on a post feed and when to stay home; when to zone up on the two guys he’s covering on the weak side, and when to call, say, Mario Chalmers to fill his spot so he can meet a driver at the rim.
> 
> One of the great pleasures of Heat basketball is observing James play half-court defense in a big game. Try it sometime -- instead of watching the ball, focus solely on what James is doing. But had you done that last night, you wouldn’t have caught a glimpse of that sharpness. James was working -- primarily because he spent a ton of time on the ball -- but those secondary decisions weren’t made with a lot of precision. Even on a bad night, James is still a plus-defender. But if you’re looking for a reason why a No. 4-ranked defense falls to No. 23, decision-making by principal defenders is a contributing factor because, tempting as it might be, you can’t blame Allen for everything.
> 
> It’s an empirical fact that the Heat are playing horrific defense, but we’re also pretty certain they feature the personnel to play elite defense. There's actual evidence of this somewhere in a glass case inside AmericanAirlines Arena. So how manageable are these issues? Are they merely coasting rather than playing on a string, which is how the Heat characterize their defensive proficiency when everyone is where they’re supposed to be and all five guys moves as one unit in the half court? Would a healthy Battier and a few more minutes of Joel Anthony do the trick?
> 
> This time last season, the defense wasn’t exactly locking opponents down defensively. The Heat weren’t running shooters off the 3-point line and they were gambling more loosely than Floyd Mayweather. Miami took some lumps early but privately understood that Spoelstra was engaged in some experimentation. The Heat were trying to figure out if they could morph a fairly conventional scheme into one that could maximize speed and instincts without sacrificing the integrity of the entire defense. It took a while, but the strategy bore a Larry O’Brien Trophy.
> 
> Is that what’s going on here in the early going? Is an outing like Thursday night just a symptom of a team that’s futzing around in the laboratory trying to come up with new solutions?
> 
> Chalking up bad defense to systematic failures (_Defenders aren’t pushing guards down on the pick-and-roll; Nobody is sinking to the level of the ball when it goes inside_; etc.) is usually more satisfying than attributing them to generalities like energy motivation, but there’s something that rings true in the postgame statements from James and Bosh about the Heat’s lack of urgency. The game tape looks like a snuff film, but even watching all the Heat’s tactical errors on defense, you find yourself saying, “They know better than this.”
> 
> The knowing part is simple, as are the basic adjustments required to fix what’s broken. This isn’t about buying into a system -- that sale was made a year ago. It’s not about hiding older, poorer defenders, abandoning a pick-and-roll coverage that isn’t working or modulating the pace.
> 
> This new project is about fully appreciating that immortality doesn’t exist in sports. You never know demise until it’s too late.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

If our coach wanted, could we go back to playing Bosh at PF and Joel at C and return to being the #1 defense in the league? I don't think this style we play now is better for winning and it's probably going to get Bosh and/or Wade injured.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Also, it needs to be said that the Heat offense is better without Haslem on the court by 4.8 points per 100 possessions. That Bosh + UD lineup is still not working and it's still being used. It's never going to work because they're too small.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OT: Forget Lebron's hairline, turn on SNL and look at Jamie Foxx's hairline


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Of course when I switch to it he's wearing a dread wig. I can't watch more than 5 minutes of SNL now. 

Is it too much?










Or too little?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It's like the 1st but the hairline is now higher than it is in that pic. 

edit- saw this on twitter










http://instagram.com/p/TAMU3finKU


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

We don't play defense and show shitty effort.

More Joel, Spo. Stop sitting around wishing you were riding Pacquiao's gooch and start playing the right guys clown.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

HEY SPOELSTRA LOOKS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DON'T PLAY DEFENSE!!! YOU MAY DOMINATE BUT THEN YOU MAY GET KNOCKED THE **** OUT IF YOU DON'T BLOCK PUNCHES!!!!

PLAY DEFENSE!!!!!

Just sayin'


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That hairline doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Smithi going up against Spo these days has my world turned upside down.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wish we never gave the Raptors back their pick....


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, they've been sucky sucky


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Smithi going up against Spo these days has my world turned upside down.


This whole team makes me sick.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Random thought:

Would we have any interest in Derrick Williams? Seems to be well and truly on the outer in Minnesota, and hard to see a real position for him there with Kevin Love around. Probably better suited for the 4 position.

Hard to see the Wolves demanding too much in compensation considering he's getting DNP's at the moment. Would our 1st rounder suffice? Would we have to give up Philly's 1st instead?

He'd probably be a pretty good fit as a stretch 4 with athleticism here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'd be intrigued. I do worry about what he's best at though. From the little I know, I don't think he's as good a floor-stretcher as folks hoped coming out of college, and fear he'd try too hard to be the stretch-4 here, instead of playing the game that best suits him. That's what coaching is for, though, and I'm sure he could use a fresh start.

Would think it would take the Philly first.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ Couldn't they do a 2nd rounder like we did for Beas 

But yeah, probably would take the Philly 1st.

Would be interesting though, Lebron/Williams/Bosh is a fairly athletic 3/4/5 lineup.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

You'd think so, and Kahn kinda owes us one for letting M-Buckets go so easily (despite it not quite working out over there), but no one wants to help us. We still haven't seen a trade in this era, so it's hard to really say how balanced a deal we could get, but I see us having to sweeten the pot a little more than usual in order to trade for desired pieces.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
Chalmers-Wade-LeBron-Bosh with Battier: +13.9 per 48 minutes. With Lewis? -3.6. With Haslem? -25.7 #thegoodthebadtheugly


Does Spo ever like ever look at these stats? -25.7 with Haslem, that's ****ed up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

..


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*







The whole video at once...none of that round 1/2/3/4 bullshit


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Much better. Embedded it for you.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Marcin Gortat is unhappy in PHX. TAKE HIM RILES.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

What is the protection on that Raptors 2013 1st rounder that OKC owns....?

Petrified of them getting ANOTHER young stud now


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Get gortat, and get Haslem off this ****ing team. Loyalty isn't always the best option...This is a business and team we can make better. Haslem is a nightmare and does nothing good for this team.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hardly think Phoenix would go 'you want Gortat? SURE! We'll take Udonis if that's cool?'.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Hardly think Phoenix would go 'you want Gortat? SURE! We'll take Udonis if that's cool?'.


I didnt say Gortat for Haslem...I just want Gortat here and haslem gone.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> What is the protection on that Raptors 2013 1st rounder that OKC owns....?
> 
> Petrified of them getting ANOTHER young stud now


Top 3 protected


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

So OKC will have it if it's a pick #4 and out.

Fark - that's golden for them.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> I didnt say Gortat for Haslem...I just want Gortat here and haslem gone.


How do we get Gortat?

We give them Pittman?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No. Probably a pick or two, and...who knows who, if they'd even want a player. That's probably not even realistic, actually.

Speaking of the Suns, poor Beasters isn't working out already:



> @*Powell2daPeople*   Suns source: Michael Beasley is "toxic," team in tailspin, could lead to major shakeup.





> The truly problematic part, according to a person close to the situation who spoke with USA TODAY Sports on the condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the subject, is that Beasley is hardly hiding his frustrations with the fact that his role isn't what he thought it would be. Beasley, who has shared his frustrations publicly recently as well, could find himself changing teams for the third time in five seasons if the situation doesn't improve leading up to the Feb. 21 trade deadline.
> 
> The numbers indicate that he's hurting more than helping. For the season, there is – according to stats provided by the NBA - a 20.8-point swing toward the negative on average when Beasley is on the floor compared to when he's not (a negative-14.4 plus-minus rating with him on the floor and a plus-6.4 rating with him off it). He's clearly not helping them on the defensive end, either, as the team's defensive rating (points allowed per 100 possessions) is 96.2 when he's on the bench and 114.9 when he's on the court.
> 
> Making matters worse, the numbers say that the Suns are better as a offensively when he isn't playing. With Beasley on the floor, their offensive rating (points per 100 possessions) is 100.1 while it's 101.5 with him on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

That was a weird signing to begin with. Dont know who would take on that contract now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup. I thought he'd have trouble getting signed, let alone something over the minimum.

Random Thought: When LeBron's career is over, John Hollinger should change "Player Efficiency Rating (PER)" to "LeBron James Rating (LJR)." He tops the list in his sleep. It's like it was made for his game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just looking at the contracts. Mario has a team option next year at $4 million. He very likely wont be traded, but he along with that Sixers pick are probably our best tradeable assets.

Its too bad that Riles was in such a giving mood the summer of 2010. Could have at least made the final year of UD and Joel's contracts a team option instead of a player option. Would have made them much better trade chips.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The thing I don't like about Gortat is he's a transient possession. He's got one year left on his deal after this one, and then because of the way the salary cap is structured we will lose him because we can't match opposing team offers.  The only way we can re-sign him after a year is if he is a complete bust and awful player and nobody else in the league wants him.

Would rather keep and use Philly's pick than trade it. Imagine the position we would be in today if we never traded that Raptors pick which is going to be a lottery pick some day. Riley has always been bad with the draft (Kaman over Wade?), it's his one fault.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I was sarcastic for Pittman for Gortat.......


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Like the guys said, Mario and that Philly 1st are really our only trade assets. Guys like Miller, Haslem and Joel are worth more to us than other teams in all likelihood - and we'd get nothing for them.

Like W2 said though - wish those Joel and UD contracts were team options, but we likely would've lost them otherwise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Anyone slightly concerned that CB is getting worn down playing Center?

Last 5 have been very pedestrian: 13 and 7 on 44%.

Just a bad shooting patch?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

In related news, after a very poor November, DWade is rounding into form in December.

Last 5:

24.6 ppg
2.4 rpg
3.4 apg
0.8 spg
2.2 tpg
33.4 mpg

*59.7% fg
42.9% 3fg
82.4% ft*

Looks like rumours of his demise may have been exaggerated.

Insteresting to note that lack of steals and blocks for Dwyane so far this season though, usually a staple of his game. He's at 0.6 and 1.1 blocks and steals per game respectively, career wise he averages 1 block and 1.6 steals.

Looking at his shot attempts also, he's down to 15.3 per game on average this season. That's the lowest since his rookie year.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Anyone slightly concerned that CB is getting worn down playing Center?
> 
> Last 5 have been very pedestrian: 13 and 7 on 44%.
> 
> Just a bad shooting patch?


Not surprised.

Expected.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> In related news, after a very poor November, DWade is rounding into form in December.
> 
> Last 5:
> 
> 24.6 ppg
> 2.4 rpg
> 3.4 apg
> 0.8 spg
> 2.2 tpg
> 33.4 mpg
> 
> *59.7% fg
> 42.9% 3fg
> 82.4% ft*
> 
> Looks like rumours of his demise may have been exaggerated.
> 
> Insteresting to note that lack of steals and blocks for Dwyane so far this season though, usually a staple of his game. He's at 0.6 and 1.1 blocks and steals per game respectively, career wise he averages 1 block and 1.6 steals.
> 
> Looking at his shot attempts also, he's down to 15.3 per game on average this season. That's the lowest since his rookie year.



Real glad he is taking less shots, what I want to know if how many less forced shots is he taking? His good 3pt% is awesome though. How many attempts per game?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

What about shot attempts per minute? Too lazy to calculate right now.

As far as Bosh, for now, I'll just say he's in a cold streak. We've seen it every season.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> The whole video at once...none of that round 1/2/3/4 bullshit


LOL, I have the top comment on youtube.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Let's see Wade do something in the playoffs if we play the Pacers again. Only reason he pissed a drop last year in the Finals is everyone freaked out trying to guard LeBron. Dwyane Wade should change his name out of respect for young Dwyane Wade and 2008-2009 Dwyane Wade.

As far as Bosh, wait until he realizes he has to play center in the playoffs when we play teams like the Knicks, Nets, and Bulls :lol: I actually want the Lakers to pick it up and make the playoffs and get to the Finals to see if the Heat still are screaming "POSITIONLESS" if the opposing posts are Gasol and Howard instead of Ibaka and Perkins :lol:

The 2012-2013 Miami Heat = Let's Pray The Mayans Were Right

:rotf:


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

^ The Lakers suck ass, That old ass team couldn't keep up with their shadows. Nets and Bulls? gtfo those teams won't do **** all in playoffs.

Knicks probably the only team I fear, Can't believe im saying that. It's like the Dallas team all over again, cept Melo is dirk and JR Smith is Terry.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Starting to wonder if Bosh may be better served health-wise playing at PF. He's looking a little wobbly in the legs. I don't, however, want to hear anything about that being the case for Shane against PF's. UD fell on his leg. Freak injury, not wear and tear. Wondering if starting UD is an attempt to get Bosh off the center occasionally.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Starting to wonder if Bosh may be better served health-wise playing at PF. He's looking a little wobbly in the legs.


Uh, yeah


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No More John Hollinger stats. Unless you work for the Grizzlies that is, as they have hired him to join their front office


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oh shit. When I read tweets about it I thought he was going to cover the Grizzlies. :laugh: That made no sense.

Good for him. Crazy, though. Never saw that coming.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Watched Lakers play New York tonight. Seems the way to beat New York's style is to slow the pace down and play halfcourt. Sad that we don't do that anymore. I called New York a gimmicky team that isn't for real, but we're also a gimmicky team so that makes them a real threat.

We might not be able to beat them playing our Spo'toni system.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> Watched Lakers play New York tonight. Seems the way to beat New York's style is to slow the pace down and play halfcourt. Sad that we don't do that anymore. I called New York a gimmicky team that isn't for real, but we're also a gimmicky team so that makes them a real threat.
> 
> We might not be able to beat them playing our Spo'toni system.


#ThatMomentWhen Everyone comes around to my line of thinking.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

This LA Slam mag writer was going on a twitter rant about how Kobe > Shaq, and I couldn't help but respond to one tweet:



> What has Shaq done? Benefitted from the worst officiated Finals ever and was on the worst defending champ ever.





> "Worst officiated Finals" is an opinion, and the Heat weren't the "worst defending champ ever." Are you thinking about 08-09?





> Worst defending champ ever is a fact, smart guy. Worst opening loss for a champ and only champ to get swept out in first round.





> Oh...So we're going by the parameters you chose? Shouldn't win % be the decider? & Dallas was swept out of the 1st round last yr


Of course, he didn't respond to that. Call me "smart guy" and you don't even have your facts right? Shameful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yoou should've ended your last tweet with "smart guy".


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:laugh: I tried, but ran out of characters.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> This LA Slam mag writer was going on a twitter rant about how Kobe > Shaq, and I couldn't help but respond to one tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, he didn't respond to that. Call me "smart guy" and you don't even have your facts right? Shameful.


Cool background picture


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Thanks


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OT: The Rockets are again doing to the Knicks what the Knicks have done to us, minus all of the 3's, this time at MSG, where it looks like NY will take it's first L of the season.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Any chance we could pry Jason Thompson from Sac? That team is such a mess, and they need to carve out more minutes for T-Rob. Not sure what player we'd attach to it, but is the Philly 1st tempting enough? That's a team that doesn't have to worry about making us better. Thompson would be sick for us at PF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Maybe if he had the contract he did last season.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

He got extended?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

5yrs $34 million this past offseason

Not all that bad, but I dont think the Heat want to take on any money that goes past 13-14, just like they didnt the couple of years prior to the 2010 offseason.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sucks. It was one thing to not bring in $ when all we had was Dwyane and...Dwyane, and we knew we wouldn't be contending, but we're in a limited championship window right now, before Wade breaks down and LeBosh *potentially* leave.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Speaking of the Philly 1st (which I will henceforth refer to as "the Phirst"), Philly continues to lose. Now 12-14. Get that 8th spot, 6ers. Or, at least, stay in the lower playoff picture. It may not matter where they finish since we might trade it before the deadline, though I'd like to keep it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @*DannyMartinez4*  FWIW, the HEAT have the 4th best efficiency differential against the 4th toughest schedule.


Really good sign, especially amidst all of the terrible D we've played.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The last few games of good D has placed the Heat in the top half of the league in PPG allowed (15th) and more importantly, FG% allowed (11th).

Wade credits what we all thought


> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> DWYANE WADE: "We kind of got behind the eight ball because we were doing what worked for us in The Finals and late in the playoffs..."
> 
> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> WADE (cont.): "...but I think this is right what we need now—bigger lineup, as conventional as we can go.”


----------



## tone wone

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/story/_/page/PerDiem-121220/nba-happened-miami-heat-defense

What happened to Heat's title D?

Maybe the Miami Heat's defense thinks the season kicks off on Christmas Day again, as was the case last season because of the lockout.

After two seasons ranked in the top five in defensive efficiency, the Heat find themselves 14th on that end of the floor. The defending champs have the league's fifth-best record at 16-6 and the sixth-best point differential (5.3 points).

This defensive lapse doesn't make much sense on paper. The Heat's star trio of LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh are back in the fold. The rotation members from last season -- Shane Battier, Mario Chalmers, Udonis Haslem, Joel Anthony, Mike Miller and Norris Cole -- are still with the Heat. Everybody from the front office to the coaching staff to Burnie the team mascot all returned for the quest to repeat as champions.

Actually, the roster continuity is almost unprecedented. Dig into the numbers and you'll see that the Heat have a staggering 96.7 percent retention rate of the total minutes played by last season's roster. In fact, it's the highest for any championship team in 15 years. (The 1997-98 Bulls reeled in 97.2 percent of the roster from the previous season's title-winning team for their last hurrah, and another crown.) It's also a stark contrast to the 2011 champion Dallas Mavericks, who brought back only 66.2 percent of their roster after letting Tyson Chandler, J.J. Barea and DeShawn Stevenson head elsewhere.

Highest retention rate for champions, past 20 seasons
Title Team Pct. of Mins Repeat? 
1996 Bulls 97.6 Yes 
1997 Bulls 97.2 Yes 
2012 Heat 96.7 ??? 
1999 Spurs 95.3 No 
2007 Spurs 93.2 No 
Average 79.7 pct 

Yet despite having everyone back, Miami has seemingly lost its most prized possession: its defensive identity. Look no further than the fact that the Heat's defense has been worse than the 3-20 Washington Wizards. That, my friends, is not a typo -- the woeful Wizards are tied for 12th in defensive efficiency along with the Golden State Warriors, another team that previously had no business defending better than the champs.

So with everyone back, why have the Heat stumbled out of the gate? It has to be a case of post-championship complacency, right?

Big Three at fault?

On the surface, the theory that the Heat are simply resting on their laurels seems to check out. You could point to Wade's nonexistent transition defense or the fact that he hasn't blocked a shot in 12 of his past 14 games, a stunning development for a player who averaged 1.3 rejections per game last season. Bosh hasn't been sharp, either, and he sometimes functions as a stepladder for opposing teams to recover their misses. In Tuesday's win against the Timberwolves, he didn't collect a single defensive rebound.

And James? He isn't immune to the finger-pointing, as he's been caught napping on defense more than a few times this season.

But all of this screams confirmation bias, the nasty trick our mind plays on us when we really want to see something that may not be there. We know the Heat have struggled defensively this season, so the everyday mistakes by the Heat's stars seem like major issues. Because they are coming off a title and getting paid a gazillion dollars, it's tempting to assume that the star trio is just coasting in second gear and preserving defensive energy for April and beyond. The evidence, however, points to a far different conclusion. When it comes down to it, the Heat may have already found the cure for their championship hangover:

They exchanged Rashard Lewis for Joel Anthony in the rotation.

The rise of 'Avatar'

We've acted as if the 2012-13 Heat are a carbon copy of the title team from last season, but that's not exactly true. While the Heat have almost all their players returning, that doesn't mean coach Erik Spoelstra had been playing them. Like many coaches, Spoelstra has spent the opening months of the season in a lineup laboratory experimenting how to use his newcomers, in this case Ray Allen and Lewis.

After several weeks of hemorrhaging points to the opponent, Spoelstra put a stop to the bleeding recently. He simply removed Lewis from the rotation and inserted Anthony, who makes a living by detonating opposing pick-and-rolls. Anthony used to be called "Avatar" by his Heat teammates for his sweeping length and mobility. It's no secret that Spoelstra, who once helped build the Heat's advanced statistic database for former Heat coach Stan Van Gundy, is a fan of plus/minus data -- and the latest trend has certainly reflected his close attention to the hard numbers.

And the numbers are indeed alarming. According to NBA.com's advanced stats tool, the Heat have allowed a disastrous 111.2 points per 100 possessions with Lewis on the floor, a rate that would easily put the team dead last in defensive efficiency. Remember the Heat's infamous near loss to the junior varsity Spurs and the embarrassing defeat at the hands of the Wizards? It's no coincidence that Lewis started those games.

Heat efficiency rankings 
Off Eff Rk Def Eff Rk 
Through Dec. 6 109.3 3rd 104.0 23rd 
Since Dec. 6 109.7 3rd 95.3 5th 
Source: NBA.com stats

The Heat received a hair-raising wake-up call with back-to-back losses against the Wizards and the Carmelo-less Knicks, dropping Miami to a 23rd ranking in defensive efficiency. But since then, Spoelstra has handed Lewis' minutes to Joel Anthony and the swap may have kick-started the Heat's season. In the five games since that loss to the Knicks, in which Miami went 4-1, Anthony played more minutes (75) than in the previous 17 games combined (73) while Lewis has received three DNPs.

The Heat's defensive ranking since the Knicks game two weeks ago? Fifth. How about on offense? Still third. Now that's more like it.

Room to grow

Two weeks does not make a season, but it's clear that the Heat have rediscovered the formula that helped them attain a top-five defense the past two seasons: a heavy dose of Anthony. Though Lewis has been lights-out from downtown, that alone hasn't been nearly enough to make up for his defensive deficiencies that sometimes make him look like the Tin Man searching for oil.

Nowadays, Anthony has been handcuffed to Allen in the second unit, and the balance has paid off in a big way. Allen and Lewis used to be a fixture off the bench, but among the Heat's 27 player pairs that have played together for at least 150 minutes, the Allen-Lewis tandem was by far the worst in on-court defensive efficiency (109.6 points allowed per 100 possessions). Spoelstra has since bagged it. The Allen-Anthony tandem, however? They've allowed 97.3 points per 100 possessions together in the early going.

Anthony's ascension and Battier's demotion from the starting lineup doesn't mean that small ball is dead in Miami. When Spoelstra promoted Haslem to the starting five, he insisted that it's probably a temporary move to improve a second unit that was as airtight as a fishing net. It's not hard to see that getting minutes for Anthony was a big part of that. And the Heat are back to smothering opponents with their rabid athleticism, causing the Wizards and Timberwolves to cough up the ball 21 and 19 times, respectively, over the past week.

This is a potentially frightening development for the rest of the league. The Heat's defensive woes may indeed be fixed with a simple tweak in the rotation, and there are signs that they aren't yet playing at full tilt on the offensive end. James' free throw attempts per game are down from 10.2 per game in his last season in Cleveland to 8.1 last season to a career-low 6.0 this season. Wade has dealt with a series of flat tires in the early going that have curbed his at-rim attempts, but he's getting back into shape. And after looking like Rajon Rondo to start the season, Chalmers has more turnovers than assists in his past six games.

But the so-called championship hangover looks to be healed ahead of Thursday's matchup against the Mavericks. And as the Christmas Day rematch of the 2012 Finals against the Oklahoma City Thunder draws nearer, it appears the Heat's "defending" champs label may no longer be a misnomer.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

OT: Jason Terry went 1-15 tonight. Remember when Boston fans, and even more head-scratchingly non-partisan NBA followers, were saying how much of an improvement he was over Ray? Not sure it's worked out that way. I'm sure they're still on course for world domination when Bradley's healthy, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I wonder if Doc still brings up Miami everyday to his team?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Probably just Milwaukee now, since they're looking up at them in the conference and can't seem to beat them.

So, DET beat WAS by 32 tonight. HOW THE **** DID WE LOSE TO WASHINGTON?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The Wizards are bad to begin with. Now look at all the injuries they have. No Wall, Beal, Nene, Price, Ariza, and Booker.

Like I said in the last Wizards game thread, Nene seems to be in Rashard Lewis Wizards mode. Any small ailment and he aint playing.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, Beal is out now? Didn't know Nene was still down (again, wow). Also figured at least Ariza OR Booker would be back now.

They should just get Nene out of there. Too bad they got him on a fresh contract.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

They are tanking.

Great article about Joel factor btw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

While a couple of ex-Heaters were cut yesterday, 2 other ex-Heaters will be getting their shot


> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> Word is Wizards lining up Garrett Temple (formerly of Rockets, Kings, Spurs, Bucks and Bobcats) for D-League call-up along w/Shelvin Mack





> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo
> Rockets expected to sign G Patrick Beverley to multi-year deal after Xmas,a source tells Y! Sports. The Ex-Heat draftee was 2012 EuroCup MVP


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Multi-year? What the ****, Morey? Isn't Toney Douglas already a good defender? Beverley is that without any offense. No passing, shooting, or getting to the rim. Perhaps they're thin at the point.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Multi-year? What the ****, Morey? Isn't Toney Douglas already a good defender? Beverley is that without any offense. No passing, shooting, or getting to the rim. Perhaps they're thin at the point.


A trade could be coming.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

TELL US WHAT YOU KNOW

Cousins would be a disaster in Houston.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @*WojYahooNBA*  The Boston Celtics are signing forward Jarvis Varnado of Sioux Falls in the D-League, league source tells Y! Sports.


BASSSS - TAAAAAARRRDS


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, so 3 ex- Heat players getting picked up. Interested to see how he does.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Sucks we kinda have to root against him. 



> @*MySportsLegion*  The Heat are "possibly interested" in inquiring Kings big man DeMarcus Cousins, would likely need to be a three-team deal. (ESPN)


If this is just a tweet based off of Stein's from yesterday, that's horrible tweeting.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

My left and right nut for Cousins. That's the rumor.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I think SAC could do more with a plate of Riley's feces. Extract the DNA. Clone him. Wait a few decades. VOILA! Someone who knows how to run a team, maybe. (Would really put the nature vs. nurture debate to rest)



> @*MySportsLegion*  Team that are potentially interested in DeMarcus *Cousins* include the Rockets, Suns, Mavericks, Cavs, Bucks and *Heat*.


Aside from us, I can only see Dallas being a good spot for him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Varnado. If he breaks out with the Celtics I will hang dexter Pittman by his excess skin folds. 

PBev! Smithi just became a Rockets man


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

LOL oh yeah, Smithi's 2 boys about to be signed. Yakhouba Diawara shouldnt be too far behind :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wait, Varnado to the Celtics?

Beverley to the Rockets?

Tough day in the Smithian household. Lots of touch choices.... Ah **** it

GO ROCKETS!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> [email protected] has been named the @NBA Eastern Conference Player of the Week! Congrats, LeBron!


I'm telling you. They're naming this award after him when he retires.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Averaged 25/8/8. Seems so mundane for him. It's like, unless some other east player has a transcendent week, they automatically give it to LeBron.


----------



## Luke

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Well, to be fair, the second best player in the conference (Dwight) moved out west and the third best player in the conference (Rose) hasn't played a game yet. So aside from 'Melo it's not like he's battling Kobe/Durant/Dwight/Paul/Westbrook every single week. That being said he's the best player in the world so it's fair to assume that he should get it every week.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wow, your reality check really puts in perspective how weak the East is.

Even the hotter rookies are out West (Anthony Davis and Lillard).


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

It's true, though the East does have guys who can string together high-stat games any given week, like Rondo, Smoove, Irving, Varejao, Anthony, Turner, Monroe, etc.


----------



## Luke

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> It's true, though the East does have guys who can string together high-stat games any given week, like Rondo, Smoove, Irving, Varejao, Anthony, Turner, Monroe, etc.


That list more than proves my point.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wasn't trying to counter your point, just pointing out that it's a weekly award and the conference definitely has players who can put up big numbers over the course of 3-4 consecutive games.

Besides, W2's post about re-naming the award was based on the fact it seemed like he was getting it every other week even when Dwight and Rose were playing in the east.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, I wasnt talking about only this year. Lebron has won that player of the week award more times than anyone in history already and he will only build on that from now to however long it is that he plays for.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The East is stronger than the west this year.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Just about as disagreeable as anything you've ever said.

Anyway, yeah. Even when Dwyane was playing out of his mind while LeBron was in Cleveland, James still racked them up. I think I remember them alternating a lot.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Just about as disagreeable as anything you've ever said.
> 
> Anyway, yeah. Even when Dwyane was playing out of his mind while LeBron was in Cleveland, James still racked them up. I think I remember them alternating a lot.


Its not an opinion its a fact.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Substantiate it. I'd love to hear your reasoning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Not that we were gonna go after him if he cleared waivers, but..


> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo
> The Cavaliers have claimed guard Shaun Livingston off waivers from the Wizards and waived guard Donald Sloan.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Let's sign Donald Sloan.










Sick helicopter. Am I correct that that was the first flop warning handed out? It may've been tied with Barea or something. He's a piece of NBA history.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Both of them were warned the same day

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2012/11/05/barea-and-sloan-are-first-official-floppers/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Dexter Pittman has been assigned to the @SFSkyforce of the @NBADLeague





> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> The Heat have sent Dexter Pittman to their Sioux Falls affialiate in the D-League. Spoelstra said Pittman will spend several weeks there.
> 
> @EthanJSkolnick
> Spoelstra says Pittman's Sioux Falls stint will likely last 2-3 weeks. Team wants to get him in some rhythm.


Get in some rhythm? So that he can sit on the bench again when he gets back? 

Not opposed to this, but I dont get it.

Anyway, he's replacing Varnado in Sioux Falls, so a good chance to compare the numbers between the two.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, really weird move. I guess good for Jorts, though. Pitt's been in the league longer, and despite being apparently ahead of Jorts in the depth chart, the former gets the "demotion" instead. Weird stuff. Not like he'll be in the rotation when he gets back, and he's already proved he can put up numbers in the D-League.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Spo's reason made a little bit more sense (little practice/wanna see if he can translate his good practice play to games), though it still is pretty weird. Even if one of our bigs got hurt, I see us going smaller, not bigger.

Here are Varnado's stats with Sioux Falls. We'll see what Pitt can do


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Interesting D-League season debut tonight for Dexter Pittman in Sioux Falls, going against Maine and Celtics first-rounder Fab Melo.


Another interesting thing that I just learned. Arnett Moultrie, who some of us wanted the Heat to draft(or keep) is also on Sioux Falls.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hah. That's fun.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Also on that Sioux Falls team. Hassan Whiteside.

Pitt came off the bench and played 18 minutes. 9pts on 3-5, 10 rebounds, 4 turnovers, 1 stl, 1blk, and 4 fouls.

http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20121228/MNESXF/gameinfo.html?ls=gt2hp2021200094


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

4 TOs and 4 Fouls in 18min!? In the D-League!?

Damn... off the bench too...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Shit, Pitt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Happy Birthday to :manbearpig:



Pitt lit it up again last night. 6 points, 6 rebounds on 2-8 shooting in 17 minutes. Commited 3 fouls and had 3 of his shots blocked.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I said on draft night he was a waste of a pick. Another example of our team trying to make lemonade out of shit.

The guy physically never could play fullcourt basketball in his entire life, so expecting him to compete at the NBA level is very wishful thinking.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Still happy we drafted a longhorn.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm just happy Whiteside hasn't gotten it together either.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
Word is that Miami Heat and Sacremento are working on a deal that will send Lewis and Miller to the Kings for DeMarcus Cousins. Third team may be involved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

You bored and just felt like making something up?

Pitt played his 3rd game tonight

30 minutes played
15 points on 5-12 (5-7 from the line)
14 rebounds (8 offensive)
2 blocks
3 steals
2 turnovers
3 fouls


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

DOMINANT DEX! Bring him back Riley. It's time to unleash him.



doctordrizzay said:


> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Word is that Miami Heat and Sacremento are working on a deal that will send Lewis and Miller to the Kings for DeMarcus Cousins. Third team may be involved.


Too bad your phrasing gave it away within the first 5 words, then you dropped the ball with spelling.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Dex, the answer to our rebounding and defensive woes!!!!


Sarcasm. 
Still like him though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Better, Dex. Although get that FG% up you scrub.

God we need a big man...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Starting center for the team Pitt played was Mickell Gladness. He played 24 minutes, had 8 points on 4-6, 6 rebounds, 4 blocks a steal and 5 fouls.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat could probably get Mozgov from the Nuggets for the Philly 1st.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

:laugh: Didn't notice the 5-12. C'mon, son. The boards were the part I liked the best though.

Not sure if Mozgov isn't a Turiaf. He's at least bigger though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Even with how thin they are at C, I dont think he fits what the Heat would look for in a big. 

I wonder if Toronto would do any deals? They got a ton of bigs, but it seems like Bargnani is the likeliest, if any, to be dealt. A guy like Amir Johnson would be a nice fit though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Would want a nicer big than Mozgov for a mid 1st rounder, but not sure who.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

It's crazy how you look around the league and probably the majority of quality/starting centers were taken outside the lottery. Guys like Jordan, Pekovic, Varejao, Asik, and Gortat were all second round picks.

I just pray we don't do something stupid like send that Phirst rounder next year for something terrible like Samuel Dalembert (31, told to go away by another team). As I already said, you can get a quality starting center with a mid-round pick.

Kinda ridiculous we still don't have a center after all these years and all these chances. Ezeli should be here this season.

I think most of our trouble defensively and rebounding is because we aren't getting to the free throw line. I honestly don't understand what is going on with the refs and Miami this year but we're not getting any free throws and it's really starting to worry me. On top of that, I look around the league and see some other players and teams getting outrageous numbers of free throws so I don't understand it. I know the league likes to send out instructions and train their officials to make certain calls, maybe we were the subject of some of these instructions? We seem to be receiving targeted and singular treatment, different from other "superstar" teams. I'll post some free throw stats later, too tired to look them up now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

All of those C's were unknowns or projects or both. We need Riley to look beyond how many years a guy spent in college and choose a guy who appears to have some sort of truly harvest-able/malleable talent.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good to see you guys finally recognize we need a true rebounding big.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> Good to see you guys finally recognize we need a true rebounding big.


We recognized that a while ago. Doesn't mean we consider trading Wade for Marcin Gortat.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wasn't there mass outrage over here when we passed on Moultrie/Festivus? Always felt we needed a real rebounder. That doesn't mean he'll be one of our Final Five. As was stated, a 20-25 minute big would be nice. We'd still be at our best with Bosh and LeBron at C/PF.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I hope no one here has ever experienced the blue balls I did when we drafted and then traded Arnett Moultrie. It was like I had a dream where I was about to be with Kate Upton and then woke up.

He'd have fit in here so, so well as a rebounding big.

In the mean time we must play Joel Anthony more minutes. We're inexcusably bad rebounding and teams are figuring us out. We need to play bigger more physical lineups. Joel Anthony would be a huge shot in the arm for this team as a starter.


----------



## Jace

> @tomhaberstroh: On-ball D has been nice, but can't ignore this: Norris Cole's 5.2 PER ranks dead-last among 222 qualified players.


Ugh.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

While I don't necessarily disagree with the more Joel side of the coin, it's not like he's a great rebounder. In fact, he's an awful rebounder for a Center. But he defends the pick and roll very well, and would atleast add a bigger body down low that would allow CB or Lebron to clear the glass.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Shit Norris, really?

What happened to the kid who had ice veins


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, his offense has been really bad. That J he worked on this off season hasnt been consistent at all and he still hasnt realized that he cant make layups in traffic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Lebron adds one more trophy to his collection



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Congratulations to LeBron James on being named the USA Basketball Male Athlete of the Year! http://instagr.am/p/T_78TGEMlo/


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I don't understand how Joel can be such a bad rebounder...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I don't understand how Joel can be such a bad rebounder...


Very bad hands for one.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Very bad hands for one.


His penis must hate him.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> We recognized that a while ago. Doesn't mean we consider trading Wade for Marcin Gortat.


You should really speak for yourself.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> @*IraHeatBeat*  Dexter Pittman with 18 points, five rebounds in Sioux Falls D-League win tonight in 26 minutes. But a rebounding answer?


Adept rebounding is one of the most attainable skills in the league, and yet it's like the Holy Grail for us. Even most of our stop-gap bigs have been average at best on the boards. It's weird.

Clearly the answer isn't currently in the rotation. I'm sure some of it can be attributed to effort, but it's no doubt more than that at this point. Maybe a legitimate, extended look needs to be given to Harrellson. On paper he's our second-best rebounder. It shouldn't be too hard to play defense on par with Udonis' current contribution, so if he can do that and rebound, any offense he'd provide would be damn-near superfluous.

Beyond that, we need to be actively looking into FA's and possible trade scenarios. In the end, it's probably good this team has given Riley a reason to keep an aggressive eye out for improving this roster. He seems to be one who'll ride with what's been successful til the last second, in the name of loyalty and perseverance. It's clear we still haven't figured out our rebounding woes of last season and need to start looking outside the roster.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Jort can't defend the PnR, that is the main reason.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

UD has gotten pretty terrible at it himself.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Remember everyone, Spoelstra is a trained professional and small ball is the answer! Sit back and enjoy it


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Are there any big men options out there? There's gotta be something. I know Dalembert has been told to go away by Milwaukee but I can't think of anything they would want from us to match salaries (although I don't know how matching salaries works anymore under the new CBA).


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Philadelphia has a young big guy who is struggling to crack a spot in their rotation but is a rebounding machine. I think his name is like Walnut Moldtree.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I don't care who we sign as long as he can rebound consistently. We need a hard nosed big who isn't afraid to mix it up down low. Basically, we need a Joel Anthony that can rebound.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Arnett Moultrie would be so perfect on this team. I won't let that one go for a while. It's like when JJ Barea and other small guards shredded us after we let Beverley go (but Norris helped fix that).


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

James Jones and Miller for P. Gasol


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

The insult to injury is going to be when Philly misses the playoffs (looking very likely) and we have no first round pick this year.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Wish we could somehow swindle a big from Memphis. Someone like Speights or Arthur would be a godsend here.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

We should sign Jarvis V-daddy in Terrell Harris's spot. He's been in camp here twice so wouldn't be a tough transition. Maybe he gives us something, if not nothing lost.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Didnt know Varnado was cut. Looks like it was the same reason why Harris was.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm sure they're considering JarVar


----------



## Ben

@MiamiHEAT: The @MiamiHEAT requests waivers for Josh Harrellson.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Another non-guaranteed contract that was about to become guaranteed. 

Heat working out Chris "birdman" Andersen


> In its exploration to sign a big man, the Miami Heat will work out ex-Denver Nuggets center Chris Andersen, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Andersen, famously known as "The Birdman," arrived in Miami on Monday for a physical and workouts over the next two days with the defending NBA champions, sources said.
> 
> Heat president Pat Riley has been scouring the landscape to bolster a foundering frontcourt bench and appears to be intrigued with the possibility of discovering how much Andersen, 34, has left in his game.
> 
> The Heat released center Josh Harrellson on Monday and now have two open roster spots
> 
> At his best, Andersen, who is 6-foot-10, was one of the NBA's most active and relentless bench contributors. His array of tattoos – covering him head to toe – helped make him one of the league's most popular characters.
> 
> Andersen played 32 games for the Nuggets last season, and ultimately was waived in July using the NBA's amnesty clause. He's played parts of 10 seasons with Denver, New Orleans/Oklahoma City.


Link


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Seems like every team in the league has a backup big or two who "rebounds but nothing else". How in the world can we not find one rebounding big? I'm to the point I miss Jamal Magloire.

The fact we have a team that starts LeBron James and Chris Bosh yet still gets killed on the boards is really embarrassing.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

At least we're active.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hmmm the Birdman eh?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Interesting. I'm not averse to The Birdman, despite the ugliness of it all, but he hasn't played a game this season and only 32 games in 2011-2012. I guess he should be fresh...?

Assuming he hasn't gone on a meth binge that is.

He did average 5 points, 5 boards and a block in 15 minutes last season though, so i'd take that. He doesn't have an offensive touch outside of a dunk though.

What's with our team turning competent rebounders into shmucks though? Remember when we had JO and he was grabbing like 6 boards per game? Beasley's rebounding didn't seem to translate to the NBA for whatever reason - not our fault, but Bosh has turned from a 9-11 to a 7-8 per game guy. Gotta be our defensive schemes where we double the ball handler on the pick and roll yeah? Keeping our bigs too far away from the basket.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah that's always been the reasoning provided, especially when guys like JO were coming midseason and learning the rotations. Spo would say he was out of position because he was getting used to their demanding rotations. We also hear the "boxing out for teammates" excuse a lot, but that doesn't seem to really work out in our favor. It's sad that UD has been our best rebounder for awhile. He's no dominant presence on the boards.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Birdman is a good rebounder from what I remember right? I know he is athletic, but I seem to remember that he was an above average rebounder. I know he is a good shot blocker.


How is his D and his hands? Can he replace Joel in the rotation? Good enough D, same shot blocking but better finisher and better rebounder?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

No one knows where his game is right now, but he was once an above average defender, yes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, who knows what shape he's in right now.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Interesting. I'm not averse to The Birdman, despite the ugliness of it all, but he hasn't played a game this season and only 32 games in 2011-2012. I guess he should be fresh...?
> 
> Assuming he hasn't gone on a meth binge that is.
> 
> He did average 5 points, 5 boards and a block in 15 minutes last season though, so i'd take that. He doesn't have an offensive touch outside of a dunk though.
> 
> What's with our team turning competent rebounders into shmucks though? Remember when we had JO and he was grabbing like 6 boards per game? Beasley's rebounding didn't seem to translate to the NBA for whatever reason - not our fault, but Bosh has turned from a 9-11 to a 7-8 per game guy. Gotta be our defensive schemes where we double the ball handler on the pick and roll yeah? Keeping our bigs too far away from the basket.


Bosh also didnt have wing player's eating at boards in toronto. Lebron is averaging 8.5 so it has to take from someone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Bucks fans are probably rejoicing that Skiles isnt coaching them anymore, but so am I. His system has always given ours trouble.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yup. Gotta imagine he'll re-emerge somewhere. His style might grate on players, but it's effective.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I think he'll be in Brook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Smithi should be happy. Dropping Jorts and now looking like we'll sign Varnado


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Y! Sources: Upon clearing waivers today, the Miami Heat likely to sign Jarvis Varnado to a 10-day contract. http://tinyurl.com/a8fzgpn


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I think he'll be in Brook.












Not sure Skiles has the game for that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Andy Roddick, you lucky bastard.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Yeah....yeah...sorry, lost my train of thought there...

Smithi will be yizzing once we sign the V-daddy. I wanna see him get a little burn, see if he's worth hanging on to. 

Sign Birdman too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> For those asking about Jarvis Varnado, his 10-day clock would start the day he signs, so it might make sense for the Heat to wait.





> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> Maalik Wayns and Jarvis Varnardo just cleared waivers and will be signing 10-day contracts with Philly and Miami, respectively


Now to see if we sign him now or wait until after the road trip where we'll get more practice days to take a closer look at him, though you gotta expect that they know enough about Varnado already.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Good signing. Said we should do it a few days ago. Won't have any issues transitioning due to his time in camps here.

At this point, we're desperate for a guy who will compete in the post defensively and rebound his position. I don't think Jarvis can rebound well enough to stick, but hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I would say we'll sign him now, can always use the additional size particularly as we head out West.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Not sure Skiles has the game for that.


DAMN!!!!

What's her full name?


----------



## 29380

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> DAMN!!!!
> 
> What's her full name?


 Brooklyn Decker


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> DAMN!!!!
> 
> What's her full name?


You really never seen Brooklyn Decker before?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Name rings a bell but I don't really know. I'm not very good with the modelling scene. I don't have a TV and I don't watch a lot of movies. I just watch the same TV shows (HIMYM, Parks and Rec, Big Bang Theory, CSI, ...) all the time so if it doesn't fall into my Facebook Newsfeed or on this forum, I kind of live under a rock.

I only discovered Candice Swanepoel like a month ago and Kate Upton like a month before that dougie dance video.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Varnado officially signed his 10 day contract


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Heat sign forward Jarvis Varnado to 10-day contract http://sunsent.nl/13hSX7j bringing roster to 14.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

See if he gets in the game at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> The Daily Dexter: Dexter Pittman with 16 points, 12 rebounds, 5 blocks in 36 minutes for Sioux Falls in Wednesday 101-73 D-League loss.


More numbers. 6-10 shooting, 3 fouls, 3 turnovers, 6 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Not bad Dex. Looks like he's doing OK.

Varnado averaged 14/11/4 in the DLeague, so his offense might not be Joel-esque. Any insights there Smithi?

Honestly, the way UD is playing lately i'd give Jarvis a shot. He can atleast rebound and block shots, and has huge wingspan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> The Heat put on the pads for practice. Now LeBron is screaming at players to run sprints.


Awesome


----------



## Adam

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I really hope they recall Dex and sign Birdman. Also agree that a change has to be made with Haslem. He's giving us nothing. He's worse than a guy like Ryan Bowen, just runs around "hustling."

Our staff is so against compromising on their defensive rotations to allow a young guy to learn. Meanwhile, Festus Ezeli is still starting and playing well at center for the #2 rebounding team in the league.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Varnado averaged 14/11/4 in the DLeague, so his offense might not be Joel-esque. Any insights there Smithi?


He caught some alley oops back at Miss State and did a good job finishing against smaller players. He won't fumble an open pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat re-sign Josh Harrellson to 10-day contract as well. Roster now at 15 for the time being. So no birdman.

Also..


> It’s no surprise that DeJuan Blair may be moved prior to the trade deadline on February 21. The San Antonio Spurs have been shopping him for quite some time, and nearly traded him in June. In the days leading up to the 2012 NBA Draft, the Spurs spoke to a number of teams about the 23-year-old big man. *They nearly sent Blair to the Miami Heat, but the deal fell apart.*
> 
> Now, San Antonio is once again shopping Blair and seeing what teams are willing to offer.
> 
> Blair becomes an unrestricted free agent after this season and it’s unlikely that he re-signs with the Spurs since his role has decreased significantly.


Link

We've talked about Blair for a while. We'll see if the Heat try to get back in on him now


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

i like Blair, he'd actually fit in well. Undersized, but can board and catch. Not sure what his jumper is like though?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Read that earlier and wondered when that was, and which side dropped out. He'd be great here. Birdman would be a worthy gamble, but ideally we'd get someone younger and fresher. Interesting twist bringing back Jorts instead of Andersen.

I'd be content to let Pitt hang out in the D-League and put up numbers for awhile. He's had a few chances already. I'd rather give all of his reps to Varnado, who's presumably now healthy finally.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Man we have enough "undersized" for days. Can we get a legit 7 footer for cryin out loud. Enough of these 6'9" scrubs. Our tallest guy is Chris Bosh and he's soft as a feather.

It' time to call up "Z" and ask him to come back to the team.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Oden wants back in the NBA.

I'd sign him right now and tell him he is shutdown this whole season and that we will see him again in training camp. The risk/reward is on one hand we lose the potential to keep Jarvis/Jorts on the bench (sad, I know) but imagine if Oden turned into a rotation piece. A 7 foot defensive big man who can rebound? On this team!?

I'm still convinced that guy can become a solid defensive big man. Crazier things have happened.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I'm 100% with that plan. Stashing him for the rest of the season also means that he has less chance of injuring himself and more time to 'heal'.

I'd be stoked if he could even be a 7-8th man that can play limited minutes but can board and block shots. Don't need much more.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Hey, I post that and all of a sudden ESPN is reporting we're interested.

Hire me, Riley


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Definitely in favor of signing Oden and monitoring his rehab.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Haha, I thought about your idea when I got a push notif from ESPN about it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

What we need to do is this:

- Sign Oden to cheap, multiyear deal with low amounts of guarantees.
- Kidnap Phoenix's medical staff and use their voodoo magic on him.
- Profit


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Agree with the Oden thing, not really anything to lose there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Nope. We ran a fat camp for Eddy Curry. Might as well work as a rehab center for Oden.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

How clutch would Arnett Moultrie be right now? A young big who rebounds very well while also competing defensively.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Heat interested in Cook, not Oden.



> Greg Oden may be interested in playing for the Miami Heat.
> According to Brian Windhorst and Marc Stein of ESPN.com, the feeling was apparently mutual.
> A day later, Oden's agent Mike Conley Sr. is now telling Joseph Goodman of the Miami Herald that the Miami Heat "never asked about Greg." But they did show interest in former Heat player Daequan Cook before he ended up signing with the Chicago Bulls after being recently released by the Houston Rockets.
> "They have never made a single call about him," Conley said. "It's strange this story [comes out] because I spoke to them this week about Daequan Cook before he signed with Chicago. They never asked about Greg."


Weird that the report apparently came out of nowhere. Weirder that we were interested in Cook, who would eat Ray's minutes.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

another wing? That's Exactly what we needed! right on!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

2 insiders, who are usually pretty spot on with their info, were both wrong? hmmm :thinking2:

Either they want to keep the talks private or the agent leaked the news to garner more interest in his client.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

A photographer snapped a pic of Lebron from his 1st NBA game in Sacramento, then the same guy snapped this shot from our last game there. Pretty freaking cool


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

Saw on twitter earlier LBJ had retweeted it. Badass. That Heat uni looks os much better. 



Wade2Bosh said:


> 2 insiders, who are usually pretty spot on with their info, were both wrong? hmmm :thinking2:
> 
> Either they want to keep the talks private or the agent leaked the news to garner more interest in his client.


Don't see why he'd deny it later, then. My first thought was it was leaked to promote him, but then why would the agent deny it?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*

I think it's time to graduate this thread to "'13..." 



> @*christomasson*  A big man is available that #*Heat* could pursue. #*Nuggets* center Timofey Mozgov is on the trading block.





> An intriguing big man has emerged on the trading block that the Miami Heat could go after.
> League sources said the Denver Nuggets are looking to deal center Timofey Mozgov, who has been unable to get much playing time on a deep team and has an expiring contract. Mozgov is aware he could be moved by the Feb. 21 trade deadline.
> 
> “It think it’s logical, you can see that, trading me,’’ Mozgov said in an interview with FOX Sports Florida. “I’m in my contract year. So if they can get something for me… I don’t think it would be a surprise for me (to be traded).’’
> 
> Miami is looking for a big man. It remains to be seen if the Heat could come up with an offer to entice the Nuggets for the 7-foot-1 Mozgov, making $2.79 million.
> 
> The Heat don’t have a lot of assets that they would trade. They have young point guard Norris Cole, who makes $1.11 million and would be hard to give up. The Nuggets are set at point guard with Ty Lawson and Andre Miller, but multi-team deals are always possible.
> 
> The Heat also could dangle a first-round draft pick they are due from Philadelphia that is lottery protected. It would go to Miami as soon as next June if the 76ers don’t make the playoffs.
> 
> “I heard Miami is trying to find a big guy,’’ Mozgov said when asked about the Heat, who have had rebounding problems all season. “We’ll see. I don’t know (what might happen).’’
> 
> Mozgov, 26, is averaging just 2.7 points and 3.0 rebounds over 10.0 minutes. He averaged 5.4 points and 4.1 rebounds last season over 15.6 minutes.
> 
> “I feel bad for him because he’s good enough to be on an NBA court,’’ said Nuggets coach George Karl. “But I got four (post players) and I don’t think if we divided it by four, that is the smart thing to do.’’
> 
> The Nuggets rely on centers Kosta Koufos and JaVale McGee and power forward Kenneth Faried. That leaves little time for Mozgov.
> 
> “It’s not easy,’’ said Mozgov, who played well in the Olympics last summer for his native Russia while winning a bronze medal. “Last season, I played… But I still work hard in practice.’’


Moved from uninterested to indifferent on this one. I've viewed him as another in the line of the Dampiers, Turiafs, and Magloires, but at least he's young. Might even be a better option than former Heat fan hopefuls Fesenko and Darko.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '12 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> I think it's time to graduate this thread to "'13..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved from uninterested to indifferent on this one. I've viewed him as another in the line of the Dampiers, Turiafs, and Magloires, but at least he's young. Might even be a better option than former Heat fan hopefuls Fesenko and Darko.


He is 7-1 though. play's 10 min a game and is 26. That's Omar Asik esqe. Not saying that he could be an Omar but he could be an Omar.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Gonna need more evidence than height, age, and playing time to buy into that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bigs who cant move their feet to play our style of D, look awkward and out of place in our system.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Is Spoo a good coach if he ends up with one championship in three years? I sure wish Riley had not given away all those draft picks, wasted others, and decided not to sign a center in what will soon be a decade.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He's certainly still a sub-par game manager.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Apparently, Bynum actually shot jumpers today for the first time in Philadelphia (and by jumpers I don't mean his feet likely ever left the ground). He still didn't even practice. Maybe there's a 1 in 10 chance Philly can make up the 4 games back from Milwaukee and get us a first rounder. If we're without a draft pick this year we're gonna be in a really bad place.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He's been cleared to run and said his pain in both knees is minimal. Don't remember if they gave a timetable for court work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Great news from the Miller family


> Jennifer Miller ‏@MillerJkeener14
> Proud to say Jaelyn's heart is hole free! Your prayers helped close all 5 of her holes! Thanks for the prayers @m33m pic.twitter.com/UczGOo1P
> 
> Mike Miller ‏@m33m
> My BABY is HEALTHY!! Thanks to everyone for there thoughts and prayers miracles do happen all 5 holes closed #blessed pic.twitter.com/S14yCqJb


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

5 holes!?

shit!

Glad to hear that everything is good.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Congrats Mike. Glad your kid is ok, now maybe you can play some better ball.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Still think we should try make a deal with San Antonio for DeJuan Blair. Doesn't help our size issue per se, but he's a space eater and rebounder with a soft touch inside and good hands. I think he'd fit well.

San Antonio are a fair team to deal with, he's not playing much as they've gone with Splitter/Diaw, so I think he could be had for pretty cheap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hear recalled Pitt from the D league. He'll be back with the team for Thursday's team in LA.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Still think we should try make a deal with San Antonio for DeJuan Blair. Doesn't help our size issue per se, but he's a space eater and rebounder with a soft touch inside and good hands. I think he'd fit well.
> 
> San Antonio are a fair team to deal with, he's not playing much as they've gone with Splitter/Diaw, so I think he could be had for pretty cheap.


We should have done it back on draft night for our 1st rounder. Now, we don't have the pieces to make the deal and it's late in the season to work him into the lineup.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Man, seeing how Amir Johnson was rebounding for the raps against the bulls tonight made me wish that we had him. With his athleticism, he might be undersize but he could fit very well here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'd take Johnson to replace UD in the rotation. I look at him as a not-as-good-but-still-useful Jordan Hill.



Wade County said:


> Still think we should try make a deal with San Antonio for DeJuan Blair. *Doesn't help our size issue per se*, but he's a space eater and rebounder with a soft touch inside and good hands. I think he'd fit well.
> 
> San Antonio are a fair team to deal with, he's not playing much as they've gone with Splitter/Diaw, so I think he could be had for pretty cheap.


For me, that doesn't matter. I'm more worried about playing style and production than inches. Mark Blount was 7 feet and rebounded like Early Boykins. Bosh is 6-11+ and has been getting 4.5 reb/gm lately.

And yeah, SA seems like one of the few teams pragmatic enough to deal with us fairly. I hope we get something done.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

wrong thread


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Man, seeing how Amir Johnson was rebounding for the raps against the bulls tonight made me wish that we had him. With his athleticism, he might be undersize but he could fit very well here.


Think I brought him up earlier. He'd be a great fit. Dont know how the Raps view him though. They have a lot of bigs, and he and Ed Davis seem to be one in the same.

Dont know if we have anything they'd want though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Happy 31st Birthday to D-Wade

Time flies.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

31? shiiiit. Still remember way back in his rookie year when he was humble :laugh:

So weird.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Also, read this - it's about Ed Downs and Wade/Bosh working with him...

Bosh gave a testimonial statement after working with Downs on the trainer’s proterf.com website.

*“It has given me a strong base that I need playing down low as a center versus a power forward,” said Bosh. “I feel I have a more solid post-up game and presence for offensive and defensive rebounding."*

:laugh:

Might want to take that one off your website, Ed. Somebody post a gif of Landry ripping that board out of CB's hand.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Pittman joined the Heat because team was worried about Anthony's ankle. Back to Sioux Falls after.


..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That Bosh quote is a joke. Ed's results haven't been stellar. I wonder if LeBron went back to him.

Speaking of Bosh, I'm not at all upset he didn't make the AS starting lineup. He's no doubt had a better season than Garnett, but he didn't play well enough to make it obvious. You have to really convince the casual fan you're worthy when they're given another option who has the bigger name cache, regardless of how well he's playing. Chandler or Noah may've deserved it over him anyway. Bosh hasn't even really played well enough to satisfy me, let alone well enough to impact voters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> miamiheat
> We're about to enjoy @DwyaneWade's birthday cake from Hublot on the team flight back to Miami!













Holy shit, what a cake :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Alvin Gentry fired in Houston. Personally think he's a good coach who has been in a bunch of situations with terrible rosters.

If Rothstein retires, he'd be an awesome replacement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Pittman sent back to Sioux Falls, as expected. With no Heat games this weekend, team wanted him to get a couple more starts in.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Here's a little gift Wade got for his 31st birthday from one of his sponsors...











A freaking McLaren.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Houston coach fired? WTF? They are overachieving!?

Almost nobody had them as a playoff team before the season started!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He hasn't made the Lin/harden combo work yet though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Phoenix Suns coach Alvin Gentry was fired. Smithi just mis-typed on the Houston thing.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I've liked Gentry too. Apparently the split was mutual.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Man I feel dumb. McHale is the Rox coach, there was stories about him taking a leave of absence after his daughter's tragedy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> ### This can’t continue: Chris Bosh averaged just 4.6 rebounds on the six-game road trip.
> 
> ### Nor can this: Shane Battier shot 0 for 10 on the road trip (he played in only three games due to an earlier injury) and is now 0 for his last 15, 1 for his last 21 and 4 for his last 33.
> 
> http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...be-credits-heat-psychopath.html#storylink=cpy


:whatever:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Holy shit ShaBosh! 

That's awful. I feel like Shane is missing on purpose because he's convinced himself it's time to regress to the mean.

JarVar and Jorts' 10-days expired today. No word on Jar, but Jorts is exploring other options for more playing time. Really weird he was never tried. Must've sucked in practice.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Prolly couldn't keep up on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Heat sign Chris Andersen to 10 day contract. They also re-signed Varnado to a 2nd 10-day contract. 

Birdman practiced today.


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Spo on Andersen: We've always liked him. It's always good to get a guy of his caliber at this point in the season. It's a good opportunity.
> 
> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Spo: He's a good fit. He's a good rebounder, shot blocker, & high energy player. His skill set fits the style of basketball we like to play.
> 
> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Andersen after practice: I'm grateful the @MiamiHEAT gave me this opportunity. I'm ecstatic to be here in Miami.
> 
> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Andersen: I'm here to give them everything I've got. Blocking shots and diving on the floor, everything that the Birdman brings.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm excited to see how he will fit.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Good signing. If we liked him this much though, it's surprising that we wouldn't have brought him in from the start...

I'm not ever going to complain about signing an athletic 7 footer who hustles, even if he refers to himself in 3rd person :laugh:

Now it's on Spo to bring him in to the rotation and see where he fits. Ideally, you'd play him and CB together wouldn't you think?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He had his knee scoped in August so he probably wasnt ready to start the season.



> ''That ain't gonna keep the Birdman from flyin' and getting in there and getting some rebounds and bangin' and playin' hard,'' Andersen said. ''As you can see, I'm pretty much accustomed to pain. But it ain't gonna stop me from coming out here and assisting these champions and trying to help them win another championship.''


The 3rd person thing is hilarious


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wait, does he ALWAYS refer to himself in the 3rd person?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*CHRIS ANDERSEN ...*

CHRIS ANDERSEN

I really like this signing and have always liked Chris.

He will give the Heat what UD was once able to do.

I hope this works out.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron/UD/Birdman = Most tatt'ed front court in NBA history?

Will be interesting to see what he has left in the tank. His athleticism was important to him, and he hasn't played in a little while. Will also be interesting to see if he eventually usurps Joel's spot in the rotation, or is relegated to Turiaf's eventual role in last year's playoffs. BM's complete lack of offensive game might make it difficult to play both he and Joel over the course of games.

Wondering how the hell he got a hold of one of those USA headbands.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Werent those were given out to be worn for a game earlier this season? Always figured every team was stocked with tons and tons of league sanctioned apparel.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, Veterans Day. Just figured they would've been discarded by now. My initial thought was that he liked Spencer Hawes' look so much that he requested a box of them be sent to him.












Maaaaan...we have one more win than Denver. We've really sucked it up lately.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

This Sonics move is coming a year too late. Would've been cool to bring Ray and Rashard back there and see the response they get. I have trouble seeing both back here next season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Cant believe we still have another 2 nights off. Already feels like forever since our last game.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

True that, it's a long wait.

The free throw discrepancy between Lebron and Durant is pretty amazing. Try and tell me Bron doesnt attack the hole more than KD, or take more hits...it's ridiculous. 

6 free throws per game for Lebron James. He has been over 8 per the past 2 years in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Nice turnout for "Battioke". Looks like all players, Spo, Riles and Micky are there.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Even Birdman is there :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

JJ and Pat getting down with a Cee Lo Green song









Lebron and Wade doing a Boyz II Men song










The two white guys on the team, predictably doing a Vanilla Ice song :laugh:











Even Christian Slater got in on the action


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Birdman and M33M did "Ice, Ice, Baby" together.

For some reason, Christian Slater was there, and performed "The Heat is on." Anyone have an explanation for this?



Wade County said:


> True that, it's a long wait.
> 
> The free throw discrepancy between Lebron and Durant is pretty amazing. Try and tell me Bron doesnt attack the hole more than KD, or take more hits...it's ridiculous.
> 
> 6 free throws per game for Lebron James. He has been over 8 per the past 2 years in Miami.


Was just thinking this yesterday, then today read Durant is the first player in history to make 20 FTs in consecutive games. I understand his handle has improved drastically since the start of last season, and is therefore attacking more, but his bread and butter is still his jumper, which is obviously LeBron's biggest weakness. James has had stretches of games where he's looked as, or more, passive than ever, either literally looking to pass, or preferring pull-ups instead of attacking the hole. Still, though, he's usually the be-all, end-all to our offense, so he hasn't been able to get away with doing that a whole lot. 

Watching the games, it's abundantly clear he's more often than not sustaining contact that just last year was a foul (and still is for other players, including rookies we've played against) and not getting the call. Never seen him as incredulous to non-whistles as he's been this year, which is funny considering the pressure that had been on him the last two years. There's no question he's been officiated atrociously this season, and I can say with confidence that that is the truth even going beyond my personal biases.

Hard for me to believe the numbers wouldn't back me up. Anyone want to take a moment to compare his close-range attempts per game this season and last? Juxtaposing that with the FT numbers would give us an idea how egregious it is; essentially, FT's taken per FGA within however many feet.



> @*EthanJSkolnick*  Thought I saw him at practice. RT @*James_Bondman*: Norris Cole is not impressed pic.twitter.com/FhCwhQje












:eek8:

:rotf:

THERE ARE TWO NORRIS COLES!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Maaaaan...we have one more win than Denver. We've really sucked it up lately.


They've played 5 more games than us. Our schedule is really back loaded it seems.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I know, just irrationally bugs me still thinking about it. And yeah, I think we get a lot of easier opponents, but with less days off, later in the season. "Easier" opponents are often our nemesis, though.



Wade County said:


> Even Birdman is there :laugh:


According to Skolnick, 'Shard's his only buddy on the team, hence them sitting next to each other.










Never looked closely at his tatts. Ridiculous. :laugh:

Would love to hear Riley's thoughts as he looks him over.

Zaslow on the The Ticket claimed this morning it's still a mystery what recreational drug he was suspended for. I'd always heard it was methamphetamines. Was this just speculation by reporters? Zas could've been wrong, as he erroneously stated he'd been suspended "a couple of years." It was only one full season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bosh won Battioke doing Barry White


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Reading tweets about it at work, the highlight for me was UD going up on stage with a dread wig, saying "This has nothing to do with my 2011 conviction," and doing "(I'm in love with) Mary Jane" by Rick James. Love it. That earned him 10 more egregious pump fake bites for me.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

hahahaha that's classic by udonis :ud:

bet he smokes a gritty joint


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Not surprising, but it looks like birdman will be staying for the rest of the season, judging by what Spo said after yesterdays practice


> “He has a lean, live body, so I think in the next three or four weeks you’ll see that change even more," Spoelstra said. "He’ll get in better shape as the weeks go by. We have plenty of time left in the season.
> 
> "This is an early acquisition. Sometimes we’ve made our acquisition a little later, so we feel very comfortable with the timeline right now. And since he kept his weight and body fat down, he’s pretty close to his target levels already just because he keeps himself naturally somewhat fit, physically fit even if it’s not basketball fit. That helps.”
> 
> Read more here: http://blogs.herald.com/miami_heat/#storylink=cpy


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Good to hear.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm wait and see on him.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Is spo even gonna play him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Saw this pic and thought it was Bosh. Pitt's really got himself into great shape out of nowhere it seems


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Pitt does look in good shape. Still can't play basketball though, and unlikely to ever get a chance too here anymore with Bosh/UD/Birdman/Joel infront of him.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I wonder how long will UD be in front of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Vids from Battioke. 

JJax took a shot at Lebron's hairline :laugh:











Mike Miller looks like he'd rather be anywhere else 






JJ wasnt too bad :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> The White House has invited the Heat to visit Monday.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*











:rotf:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I feel like I've seen him wear that mustache somewhere before, but can't quite remember.

And yeah, JJ apparently can actually sing. He was good last year too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*











Great day for Miami sports fans. The NCAA got egg on their face over their investigation on the University of Miami, then the Canes BBall team play their biggest game in years and not only beat the #1 ranked team in the country, but embarrassed them for 40 minutes. Then the Heat cap it off with a win.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hah! Was just thinking that. Was pissed I missed both games. Only the second time LeBron has gone 30+/10+/10+ with us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Big honor for Mario. Kansas will retire his jersey on February 16th. Congrats to Mario.



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> My favorite #Heat quote of the day. Did @MChalmers15 ever think Kansas would retire his jersey? "Um, knowing me, yeah."


:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

****ing Mario hahahaha - congrats to him, I love that he even knows he is ridiculously overconfident.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Chris Bosh is an All Star! Yeah! That was a close one.

OT: Aldridge over Curry is egregious


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Congrats to Bosh.

Yeah, Curry got screwed. The need for positions to be filled got him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Congrats to CB, he got a little lucky, but well done.

Steph Curry just dominated Westbrook last night. The positions thing should be irrelevant. Go positionless :spo:


----------



## Luke

Bosh is a reach but it's not a travesty or anything. I agree that curry should absolutely be in the game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Best news is at the moment I don't think we'll have an entry in the shootout. They always come back with broken j's. 

Ray would be the closest with an argument, but he's far away from being considerable. He'd much rather have the weekend off anyway.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Nike going all Raptors with LeBron's ASG shoes











> *LeBron James*, *Kobe Bryant* and *Kevin Durant* receive special shoes commemorating Houston’s deep tie to space exploration. This includes a special edition of the *Nike LeBron X*. An indestructible force originating from fictional Nike Space Program (NSP) planet NSP-LJ6, LeBron James’ dominance was born from the volcanic surface in the planet’s mantle. He is rumored to have journeyed to earth on a meteor made of the galaxy’s hardest substance – black diamonds. The *LeBron X All-Star* will be released on *February 15th*.


OK, then.









I will say, though I don't love the actual jerseys, adidas at least took a step in the right direction by going back to mixing blue/red on each jersey, instead of the blue/silver vs. red/gold thing they've been doing lately.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I like the jerseys. They are nice. 

Off the top of my head, I don't remember the other years exactly but I remember them being ugly lately. 

This year's are nice!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Riley flew home due to flu like symptoms. Or, he was passive-aggressively protesting Barack (he donated to Romney).


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Riley donnated to Romney? Damn... Glad to see that political views doesn't seem to put a strain in the Heat fam. I think Arison was an Obama supporter?

Anyway, Bosh making it in Mashable: http://mashable.com/2013/01/28/nba-white-house-photobomb/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

*Jeff Goodman of CBS sports* says that Greg Oden is leaning toward signing with either Cleveland or Miami


> The Cleveland Cavaliers and the Miami Heat have emerged as the leaders to land former No. 1 pick Greg Oden.
> 
> The 7-foot Oden, who hasn't played since Dec. 5, 2009 due to multiple knee injuries, is hoping to take a visit down to Miami to meet with Pat Riley and the Heat in the next week, a source told CBSSports.com.
> 
> Miami would likely offer a deal for minimum salary while the Cavs could pay up to nearly $4 million. The Boston Celtics are another team that has expressed interest, but the source said that Oden is leaning towards making a comeback with either Cleveland or Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

More on Oden, including his agent confirming that he will meet with Riley soon


> Center Greg Oden, who hasn't played in an NBA game since December of 2009 because of knee injuries, is expected to travel to Miami to meet with Heat president Pat Riley in the next week or so, his agent Mike Conley said today.
> 
> Conley told me Heat president Pat Riley indicated he is "very interested" in Oden, who doesn't plan to resume his career until the start of next season. He might undergo medical tests during the visit to Miami but won't do any on-court work, Conley said.
> 
> The visit is not yet booked but will happen very soon, the agent confirmed. "It will involve talking to Pat and the medical staff to see where Greg is," Conley said.
> 
> Conley said the Heat hadn't called him to express interest in Oden until the past couple of weeks. He said the 7-foot Oden is considering four teams and has said several times in the past year that Oden would love to play for the Heat. CBSSports.com reported earlier Tuesday that the Heat and Cleveland are front-runners.
> 
> Oden, the No. 1 overall pick of the 2007 draft, has played in only 82 games, producing averages of 9.4 points, 7.3 rebounds and 1.4 blocks. He has had multiple knee surgeries, including a microfracture procedure last February.
> 
> "Greg can run, shoot, dunk, but we're not allowing him to do certain things," Conley said. "He's taking it slower than in the past. The biggest challenge is not doing too much too soon. In past rehabs, it was a little sore. Now he feels he can do anything. We're telling him not to [do too much]."
> 
> Oden is splitting time between Indianapolis and Columbus, Ohio, while doing his rehab. "The goal is to start next season" on an NBA roster, Conley said.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...ecruiting-heatwhite-house-.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Sign him Riley. Now.

And don't Eddy Curry him. Give him Joel type minutes initially, then slowly build up to around 20 per game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Basically, he wants a roster spot on the heat this season to get a ring sitting on a bench and get paid now but will only contribute next year?

Bullshit. 

I also don't know how much I can trust somebody doing rehabs for 4 years. When was his last surgery? It feels like if after a year of rehab is not working, it will never work. 

I have no medical knowledge though so if anybody can confirm or deny this logic?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

^ It's basically what Pitt is doing anyway, so why is it any different for Oden?

I'd rather have Oden, who despite his myriad of injuries, has the POTENTIAL to seriously help us down the road - even if he only ends up playing 18-24 minutes per night one day, as opposed to Pitt who will never amount to anything in this league.

If he's getting healthy, worth a look. I'm sure an interview with Riley, plus a phone call from Lebron and DWade will be enough to sway him to Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Its not for this season. Oden would be for next season for obvious reasons. Money.

Heat are about to be out of spots anyway


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> The Miami Heat are finalizing a contract with forward Jarvis Varnado for the remainder of the season, league sources tell Y! Sports.


Figure the same to be the case for birdman when his 10 day runs out. That would put us at 15.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, but I guess it still doesn't stop us from eating the contract and cutting him if Oden came here?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Only matters to Micky's wallet.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

You're right about Pittman, but he gets a pass because

1. He's been drafted by the Heat and has been here since day 1.
2. Was there last season and worked his ass off, we can see he dropped a ton of weight.
3. He's a Longhorn.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hell Yeah Jarvis!!!!

Greg Oden who?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Why couldn't Earl Clark have landed in our lap? He's looked good in LA.

Jarvis must be doing some nice stuff behind the scenes. It seems a little odd to lock him up for the rest of the season already. I know we couldn't 10-day him again, and he'd probably go somewhere else if we hesitated. Micky must be feeling thick in the pocket. 

:cosby:



Oden thing doesn't surprise me, even though the agent shot down the last rumor (he fears Riley). I like it. The mere thought of him in a suit on our bench gives me abundant hope. I don't care about the impossible dream of getting him to reach his original ceiling. Keeping him healthy and giving us a solid 20-25 mpg would be a godsend. Allot him minutes as if he's the age he looks. **** it. Vet min, no risk.

Kinda odd that in the "past couple of weeks" Pat has gone from never having discussed Oden with him (despite multiple rumors over the past couple of seasons, one even confirmed by the agent if memory serves) to "very interested." 



Dee-Zy said:


> Basically, he wants a roster spot on the heat this season to get a ring sitting on a bench and get paid now but will only contribute next year?
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> I also don't know how much I can trust somebody doing rehabs for 4 years. When was his last surgery? It feels like if after a year of rehab is not working, it will never work.
> 
> I have no medical knowledge though so if anybody can confirm or deny this logic?


As W2 said, we don't intend to have him on the roster this season. I'd imagine we'd just try to Curry him and nestle him under our wing and say "if Gilbert comes at you with a contract, call us first." Just keep him working out in our facilities for the rest of the season. He's a little hotter of a commodity than Curry, so we may have to actually sign him to keep him around long enough to reap some benefits. Screw a boss like Riles and you're fertilizer, though, so I doubt that's a concern.

I'm pretty sure his last surgery was early last year, like February. Microfracture. That takes a year, minimum, to rehab from for most athletes. I'm no doctor, but for Greg I'd do 1.5 at least. Basically I wouldn't debut him in a game until close to 2014. It's worth waiting nearly two years after the procedure to be safe. We'd only have one try at it.

I think he's been messing around with that German shit, too, so we'll see if that has a positive effect. 



Dee-Zy said:


> You're right about Pittman, but he gets a pass because
> 
> 1. He's been drafted by the Heat and has been here since day 1.
> 2. Was there last season and worked his ass off, we can see he dropped a ton of weight.
> 3. He's a Longhorn.


All that's negated by his profound suck.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

*This is from last April*, but it's an interesting read on an assessment done after his first surgery.



> The Portland Trail Blazers have dealt with an endless series of injuries in recent years and, hand in hand, an endless series of questions from fan and media critics who assert the team's players have not received proper medical attention.
> 
> But they've never dealt with anyone quite like Larry Wayne "Zig" Ziegler.
> 
> *Who Is Zig Ziegler?*
> 
> Ziegler is not Zig Ziglar, a well-known motivational sales speaker with a similar name. Ziegler is a sports kinesiologist, currently based in Arizona, who ran a fitness assessment company called Motion DNA for more than a decade. Ziegler has worked with athletes at the high school, college and professional levels as well as with amateurs. Ziegler's company uses motion-tracking technology to identify movement deficiencies caused by problems with an athlete's form. His technology has also been used to assess athletes as they recover from injuries. Ziegler is also an aspiring fitness reality television show host.
> 
> In Dec. 2011, the Blazers used their amnesty clause on All-Star guard Brandon Roy when knee problems forced him into retirement. In March, Portland released center Greg Oden after he underwent five knee surgeries during his five seasons with the team.
> 
> In response to those injuries and roster moves, Ziegler published an extensive and explosive account of his professional relationship with the Blazers, which dates back to August 2008, on his blog last week. In the post, Ziegler wrote that he was contacted by then Blazers assistant GM Tom Penn and contracted to perform biomechanical evaluations of Oden in Los Angeles in an attempt to determine whether he was ready to return to the court for the 2008-2009 season. Ziegler wrote that he later performed similar tests on the Blazers in Portland and that his recommendations were "laughed at" by Portland's medical staff.





> Oden's results on the biomechanical testing "fell short" of average, Ziegler said, because the muscles around his right knee were not strong enough to provide proper balance and weight distribution. As a result, Oden's left knee was overcompensating, taking on an undue amount of stress and force, even during the simple walking portion of the test. At that point, Oden's left knee had not yet been operated on during his time with the Blazers.
> 
> "We looked at his left leg, which was considered healthy, and his right leg was doing nowhere near the same range of motion or accepting the same amount of work load and transferring that up to the rest of his body," Ziegler said.





> The tests revealed, in Ziegler's opinion, that a particular series of strength-building exercises were needed before Oden should return to the court. He passed along those findings to Portland's staff during a dinner meeting and phone conversations. In those exchanges, Ziegler characterized Blazers trainer Jay Jensen as "defensive" and worried that perhaps his job was on the line because of the results of the initial test.





> In fact, Ziegler argues that Oden's left patellar fracture, suffered on a non-contact play in a Dec. 2009 game against the Houston Rockets, was linked to his failure to properly rehabilitate from the microfracture surgery on his right knee. The injury, Ziegler claims, was foreshadowed by other issues, such as reported tendonitis and pain in his left knee.





> Ziegler agreed with a Beaverton kinesiologist's view that Oden's left leg was a "ticking time bomb" because of the strength imbalance in the muscles surrounding his right knee.


It's pretty long, and then there's also the article by the Ziegler guy to read, but if you're interested in knowing more about Oden's knees and what may've caused his situation, it's insightful. Unfortunately for him he'll never be hired by an NBA team because apparently his company was involved in some fraudulent activity.

It's safe to say Oden isn't the most durable dude in the world, but it seems some of the blame is on POR's staff.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I had a sneaking suspicion Greg had operations on both knees around the same time. I was right it was Feb of last year. Arthroscopic on the right (same surgery Dwyane had last summer), and the micro on the left.



> *What Does Zig Ziegler Advise Now?*
> 
> After the patella fracture, Oden underwent a microfracture surgery on his left knee in Nov. 2010 after another non-contact incident during his rehabilitation process. In Feb. 2012, Oden underwent arthroscopic knee surgery on his right knee and, finally, another microfracture knee surgery on his left knee. He also developed blood clots in his left ankle that delayed his fifth knee surgery.
> 
> Despite that injury history, Ziegler said that Portland made the wrong decision in releasing Oden at the Mar. 15 trade deadline.
> 
> "If I were the Portland Trail Blazers, I wouldn't have cut him," he said. "I would not have cut him. What I would have done is figured out exactly what his issues are and began to address those issues. Even if it took me another year.... I would have kept him, I would have hired someone to work one-on-one with him. I know we see this in professional sports, where you hire someone to go out with the athlete on the weekends and to stay with them in a social setting. I would have hired someone to make sure that Greg Oden was doing exactly what he needed to do, eight hours a day for a year if I had to. I would get my investment back."
> 
> With years to reflect on his experiences with the Blazers, Ziegler sounded disappointed. In particular, he found Portland's refusal to provide additional one-on-one medical attention and what he perceived as its insistence on treating Oden like any other player to be confusing.
> 
> "Literally, I'm scratching my head as you're talking," Ziegler said. "Greg Oden's injuries are preventable and have been preventable from Day One. Unfortunately in Greg's case, which is the case with many athletes, you get stuck in following protocols, so to speak. By that I mean, if you tear an ACL, every insurance company, every doctor, every physical therapist has certain protocols they want you to follow. None of those protocols focus on addressing what might have contributed to the injury like a muscular imbalance. Right now, we try to do things with athletes in physical therapy and the medical setting, generically. And you can't. Especially when it comes to an athlete or a sports-related injury, you have to get more specific and start to try to figure out the root cause of the problem instead of following protocols."
> 
> Further, Ziegler suggested that Blazers owner Paul Allen did not commit sufficient resources and staff to Oden during his recovery period and that the Blazers were -- like many professional organizations -- in a position where staff members feared being catalysts of change.
> 
> "I know Portland's medical staff is doing the best they can with the situation and cards that they are dealt," he said. "This is more about a change to the industry that is needed. A change in particular to professional sports. This is more about that than making them look bad. I know they did the best that they can and I know in many cases, when I've dealt with official athletic trainers, the last thing they want to do is be the guy who tried to implement a change and screw something up... Maybe that means the Jay Jensens of the world and other athletic trainers out there who are tasked with trying to keep multimillion dollar athletes on the court or on the field, maybe that means they need more help, maybe they need a bigger staff. Maybe they need more support from ownership and management. That's probably what it really comes down to."
> 
> He said on Wednesday that he did not communicate with anyone besides Penn in Portland's management and that he wasn't sure how far up the chain of command his recommendations were reaching.
> 
> *Where Do We Go From Here?*
> 
> One model to follow, Ziegler suggested, is the one established by the well-regarded Phoenix Suns staff.
> 
> "The Phoenix Suns brought in Mike Clark and the National Academy of Sports Medicine. They rocked the boat, they shook things up. They've also kept athletes healthier."
> 
> After 45 minutes of conversation last week, Ziegler closed his account by acknowledging that he expected the Blazers would respond to his lengthy, detailed statements.
> 
> "They're going to say, 'We brought the guy in,' and hopefully they are going to say they paid attention and did everything they could," he predicted. "Hopefully they'll say that. I hate to think of them saying, 'We brought him in and we didn't buy that.' I would hate to hear them say that because everything in [my reports] has come true."
> 
> Instead, despite multiple requests, the Blazers have yet to officially say anything in response to questions about Ziegler.
> 
> Informed on Wednesday of their stance, Ziegler said that the silence didn't bother him. "My expectation is only that they are going to say what they feel is in their best interest," he said.
> 
> The question now: Is the silent treatment still in the organization's best interest?


Ray's comments about the Heat having way more trainers to provide individual attention during workouts, weightlifting, stretching, etc. than he's ever seen generates optimism for me. It's not unprecedented for players with chronic injuries early in their careers to get past it and remain mostly healthy later on (Big Z, Grant Hill, K-Mart, just off the top of my head right now). Definitely worth seeing Oden in a new environment, with a new staff, before closing the book on his career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wonder if a team will take a gamble on him and offer him more than the minimum?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

http://mashable.com/2013/01/29/lebron-james-dunk-contest-million/

Would Lebron James enter the dunk contest for 1 million dollars? I don't really care much for him in a dunk contest because I agree that he is an in game dunker but it would be great to see all these people getting together for something and have Lebron recognize it.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Why couldn't Earl Clark have landed in our lap? He's looked good in LA.
> 
> Jarvis must be doing some nice stuff behind the scenes. It seems a little odd to lock him up for the rest of the season already. I know we couldn't 10-day him again, and he'd probably go somewhere else if we hesitated. Micky must be feeling thick in the pocket.
> 
> :cosby:
> 
> 
> 
> Oden thing doesn't surprise me, even though the agent shot down the last rumor (he fears Riley). I like it. The mere thought of him in a suit on our bench gives me abundant hope. I don't care about the impossible dream of getting him to reach his original ceiling. Keeping him healthy and giving us a solid 20-25 mpg would be a godsend. Allot him minutes as if he's the age he looks. **** it. Vet min, no risk.
> 
> Kinda odd that in the "past couple of weeks" Pat has gone from never having discussed Oden with him (despite multiple rumors over the past couple of seasons, one even confirmed by the agent if memory serves) to "very interested."
> 
> 
> 
> As W2 said, we don't intend to have him on the roster this season. I'd imagine we'd just try to Curry him and nestle him under our wing and say "if Gilbert comes at you with a contract, call us first." Just keep him working out in our facilities for the rest of the season. He's a little hotter of a commodity than Curry, so we may have to actually sign him to keep him around long enough to reap some benefits. Screw a boss like Riles and you're fertilizer, though, so I doubt that's a concern.
> 
> I'm pretty sure his last surgery was early last year, like February. Microfracture. That takes a year, minimum, to rehab from for most athletes. I'm no doctor, but for Greg I'd do 1.5 at least. Basically I wouldn't debut him in a game until close to 2014. It's worth waiting nearly two years after the procedure to be safe. We'd only have one try at it.
> 
> I think he's been messing around with that German shit, too, so we'll see if that has a positive effect.
> 
> 
> 
> All that's negated by his profound suck.



To be clear, my argument is only against Oden riding the pine the whole season knowing that he can't play until at least next season.

I don't have a problem dropping Pittman for Oden next year if there is a chance for Oden to be serviceable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Sunday's game in Toronto just got more interesting


> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> Going online now: ESPN sources say Grizzlies and Raps have deal in place to swap Rudy Gay and Hamed Haddadi for Ed Davis and Jose Calderon


This game is at 2pm meaning that the team will be on a plane and will miss the super bowl. Talk about awful scheduling.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Whoah, interesting.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LBJ is pissed about missing the SB. "How disgusting is that?" He said if DAL was playing he'd stay in TOR and watch.

I don't get that trade for TOR...trade a nice young big for frickin' Gay? Gay makes little to no sense on that roster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I knew they'd trade one of their many bigs. Thought it'd be Bargs to go 1st, but they obviously havent found anyone willing to take him on. I'd brought up Johnson for us, but that aint happening anymore obviously. 

Lowry
DeRozan
Gay
Johnson
Valanciumas

Pretty good group. Dont see why they cant fight for that 8th spot.

Memphis got a great deal though. They trade Speights a couple of days ago and replace him with Davis, and get Prince to replace Gay. Prince isnt the same player he was a few years ago, but he's still solid.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I like moving Lowry into the starter spot since I believe he's a better all-around player than Caldy, but DeRozan/Gay screams the shits to me if I were a Raptors fan. They'll have games where they look tremendous, but on the whole I think they'll be an awful duo.

And yeah, it looked like Memphis would have a major hole at the wing when these rumors were getting intense. Getting Prince helps a lot. Davis is also a great replacement for Speights. Did they get Daye too or is he going to TOR? Either way, way to go Holly!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Also happy to see Prince get a chance on a contender before he fizzles out completely. He was always the Piston I hated the least. What the hell is Detroit going to do with Calderon?

Oh, and I can't wait to see the video of East All-Star practice, while Spo is imploring all the guys to find their "truth" and play with a "positive disposition."

He's so starting Jrue Holiday over Kyrie. I'm serious. Everyone wants to see Kyrie start, but Jrue is the longer-tenured player (and is averaging around 4.5 more assists IIRC), which is so Spo. If he doesn't do that, he'll throw CB a bone and move LBJ to the back court. 

LeBron
Wade
Melo
Bosh
KG

Garnett really mucks it up. Worst East starter in a while.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I think Bosh will be coming off the bench.

I see your logic and I agree with it, my guts says that Kyrie will end up starting anyway.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Why did they sign Jarvis for the rest of the season, yet he gets no minutes.

But they sign Birdman to just a 10 day contract, and he gets minutes.


I guess they want to see what bird can bring before they do that?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

My guess is to save money. 

We had already signed Varnado to two 10 day contracts. Rules state you either have to sign them up for the year after that, or let them go elsewhere. Obviously we like Jarvis and decided to keep him around. 

With Birdman, I believe if we signed him to a years contract now he would receive a pro-rated minimum salary, where as by buying more time with a ten sayer, when he does sign the minimum year contract it'll be lower...atleast that's my reasoning and thoughts?


----------



## Jace

At the least it's a smart way to protect yourself in case he happens to get hurt early in the deal. Also buys time in case someone better comes loose. Can't hurt.










Looks like we're popping out the 90s jerseys early. We're not supposed to wear them until we play CLE a week from monday.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That's interesting. Usually with this team, they alternate road jersey after losses and keep the same unis after wins. Guess they're both red though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, quite strange, but still - it's gonna look awesome


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I think Bosh will be coming off the bench.
> 
> I see your logic and I agree with it, my guts says that Kyrie will end up starting anyway.


I just have trouble seeing Spo of all people rationalizing the decision to start a younger player simply because there's more hype around him at the moment. Jrue even has the better record, to go along with more PGian stats.

He'll play the "respect" card. I'd bet he'd even mention our playoff series.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:spo: Jrue is too pure with a positive defensive disposition. He doesn't just ride the energy bus. He drives it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:spo:_ Find your Jruth._

Spo wants to be mini-Pop, who'll be coaching the West. What do you think Pop would do? Reward the sophomore on the awful team or the guy who started on back to back playoff teams? SpoPop would take into consideration that Kyrie will start next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Kyrie will start next year? Not with Rose back.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Occurred to me after I sent it. Those two will be on Wade's heels soon though.

Even so, I'm hearing a lot of people saying they'd take Irving over a healthy Rose. The Bulls being more in the spotlight will probably give him the edge for voters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Irving is a beast.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Irving will start in 3-4 years when Wade will be in KG land


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I'm hoping fans continue giving him the respect of the vote, instead of falling in love with the new flavor.

Micky dropping hints?



> @MickyArison: How many times have 3 team mates started in an @NBA ALL-STAR game?


Private mandate for Spo to start the Boshtrich.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Who were the last teams to start 3 players in the all star game?

Did Boston start the big three?

I remember Pistons doing it

Outside of that, I don't know...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

*Wade and CP3 named captains for the East and West All star teams*. All part of the new format to All star Saturday night.



> HANG TIME, Texas — If all goes according to plan, this might just be an advance preview for June when Dwyane Wade and Chris Paul could captain lineups with another championship on the line.
> 
> If they meet in four months in the NBA Finals, they’ll have the Larry O’Brien Trophy up for grabs. For now, it will be strictly for bragging rights as the All-Star guards for the Heat and Clippers square off in leading a first-ever overall team format on All-Star Saturday Night.
> 
> Miami’s Wade will lead the Eastern Conference and L.A.’s Paul the Western Conference in a night of competition that will raise money for charity. The selections were made by the NBA and the National Basketball Players Association. The captains were chosen, in part, for the leadership they have shown in supporting charitable causes.
> 
> As part of the new format, points earned by each conference throughout the four All-Star Skills Competitions will determine the conference that earns the title of 2013 State Farm All-Star Saturday Night Champion.
> 
> In addition, NBA Cares and State Farm will make a joint donation of $500,000 as part of the event, with $350,000 going to the winning conference’s charities and $150,000 to the runner-up conference’s charities. All of the charities will be selected by the conference captains, the NBA, and State Farm.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Irving is more entertaining than Rose


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I like the idea of adding up points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade said today that he tried to convince Lebron to take part in the dunk contest but Lebron said no. Also said no to entering the 3pt contest. Ray also said he wanted the time off so he wont be in the 3pt contest either.

Wade said Steve Novak will take part in the 3pt contest and James White would be in the dunk contest. Also said he wants Terrence Ross and JR Smith in the dunk contest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Amazing acting in this new Kids Foot Locker commercial featuring Bosh and Ray


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I love the Kris Humphries one the best. Where Maurice is like "I see a guy a cool guy"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4BbAwRiy7k


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> If Spoelstra gets the gig, he will be entrusted with the decision of replacing the injured Rajon Rondo on his roster.
> 
> And he has an option on his East bench: Chris Bosh.
> 
> “That’d be cool, but if it doesn’t happen, it’s no biggie,” Bosh said, smiling. “So it’s a big deal if I do make it. But if I don’t, it’s no biggie. Know what I’m saying.”


Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron hints he may take another paycut.

The Bosh-Ray commercial is meh. The kid eating the icebath ice is funny though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just wanna point out that I was being sarcastic. That was an awful commercial.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Heat are 23-2 this season when they score at least 100 points. They are 6-11 when they score fewer than 100 points.


Says a lot about our D this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lebron named Eastern conference player of the month for January. He has now won the award every month so far this season.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron named Eastern conference player of the month for January. He has now won the award every month so far this season.


I swear if they don't give him MVP this year.


----------



## Jace

Way too early to call, but the kid has a chance.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

How many time have KD or CP3 won it this season?

I can see CP3 winning MVP if they finish with the best record in the league. 

Same with KD. 

Otherwise, it is Lebron's to lose but I don't see him winning it unless we finish with a top 2 record in the league.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I hope I am wrong.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron has been in the NBA for 43 Months. And he has won the Player of the Month 23 Times.

23/43 = 53%

Most in NBA History.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

If those numbers are right, that's crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Back to South Dakota for Pitt


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Dexter Pittman has been re-assigned to the @SFSkyforce of the @nbadleague.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> After a slow start, Dwyane Wade's back to being Dwyane Wade. PER leaders at SG: Wade 23.5, Harden 23.1, Kobe 22.9.


..


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

^ Good, although Harden is something else though. He can ball.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Compared Dwyane's numbers to Harden's last night, once by age and once by NBA experience. No matter how you compare, Dwyane's numbers blow Harden's away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bosh is on one of the East shooting stars teams for the All Star Saturday.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Our loss in Boston is starting to look a little less awful.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah 6 straight wins without Rondo...makes you think about Rondo's value to the team now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Seeing DQ in a Bulls jersey is really weird. Also got me thinking how funny it is he was able to immediately garner playing time as a rookie while Dorell spent pretty much all but his last year here barely getting a lick, yet upon leaving Heat nation the same summer Wright has established himself more firmly as a player.

To be fair, the competitive climate around their respective teams at tantamount stages of development was pretty disparate. That said, Dorell did ride the pine for a lot of the '09 season, which was the worst team Wade's been on while being healthy the vast majority of the year. That was Cook's best season here, and it seemed like he was just the better all-around player. Wright's knee may've been bothering him that whole season, though.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Never been a Dorell Wright fan. Mentally weak player who plays for loser teams. Never was a big contributor on a winning Heat team. I remember him more for being the defender on big shots by the other team than ever making big plays. Paid too much. Not a loss. Probably would rather be paid and start than win.

Daequan Cook has been on winning teams every year but his rookie year. Does his job. Remember him playing lots of minutes in 4th quarter. Huge fan. Would take him today in our wing rotation. Wish him the best.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yah Dorell Wright...didnt know he was still in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

No surprise here


> @MiamiHEAT: OFFICIAL: The @MiamiHEAT have signed Chris Andersen for the remainder of the season


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I feel a lot better about our chances now that we've picked up some size and with the way he has played lately.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> Never been a Dorell Wright fan. Mentally weak player who plays for loser teams. Never was a big contributor on a winning Heat team. I remember him more for being the defender on big shots by the other team than ever making big plays. Paid too much. Not a loss. Probably would rather be paid and start than win.
> 
> Daequan Cook has been on winning teams every year but his rookie year. Does his job. Remember him playing lots of minutes in 4th quarter. Huge fan. Would take him today in our wing rotation. Wish him the best.


Dorell played more than Cook their last year here, and that team won 4 more games than the previous. Not sure either were the difference between a team being a winner or a loser.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

NBA Uploaded their top 10 Dwyane Wade plays of his career


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lebron, Wade, and JJ just showed up at the UNC/Miami game. Crowd gave them a standing ovation.







Football-centric South Florida, the center of the basketball world. Who would have thought it?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Football-centric South Florida, the center of the basketball world. Who would have thought it?


Sucking at football does that to you.

Mentioning football, your all's old guy Randy Shannon looks great in the picture I got with him. Arkansas gear looks perfect on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> Sucking at football does that to you.
> 
> Mentioning football, your all's old guy Randy Shannon looks great in the picture I got with him. Arkansas gear looks perfect on him.


**** Arkansas, Randy Shannon, and Alex Collins! :gunner:


Nope, not bitter :meditate:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lebron's historic 5 game stretch is being talked about everywhere and rightfully so, but Wade's putting up some great numbers in the last 5 games as well...

24.8ppg on 51.7%, 6rpg, 5.8apg, 3spg, 1.2bpg

He's just getting better and better as this season goes on.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> **** Arkansas, Randy Shannon, and Alex Collins! :gunner:
> 
> 
> Nope, not bitter :meditate:


Don't forget about Denver Kirkland and a couple other midlevel prospects.

I don't remember the last time Arkansas recruited a Florida kid south of Tallahassee. Bret Bielema comes in and in less than two months pulls 4 kids out of south Florida. If Arkansas sets up a pipeline in south Florida that will be one of the strangest story lines in college recruiting.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Did Miami bow out of the Greg Oden talks? With Andersen contributing I would cut Jarvis or Pittman and let him sit on the bench until next season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> Don't forget about Denver Kirkland and a couple other midlevel prospects.
> 
> I don't remember the last time Arkansas recruited a Florida kid south of Tallahassee. Bret Bielema comes in and in less than two months pulls 4 kids out of south Florida. If Arkansas sets up a pipeline in south Florida that will be one of the strangest story lines in college recruiting.


Kirkland's scholly was pulled, then when it became a big issue locally, they left a scholly open for him. If not for the 1st scholarship pull, coaches at Booker T thought he'd wind up at Miami.

The Collins story still makes me shake my head. Seems like his high school coach played a bigger part in this than his own family. Especially when you hear about how close a friend he is with Bielema. The kid lied to his whole family, who all thought he was gonna sign with Miami lol.

Kid is a great RB though. And if you havent yet seen it, go on youtube and watch the clip of him playing lacrosse. Its hilarious to watch 



Smithian said:


> Did Miami bow out of the Greg Oden talks? With Andersen contributing *I would cut Jarvis* or Pittman and let him sit on the bench until next season.




The Oden stuff was always just a check up for next season. Might not get to that point if the reports of the Cavs offering a 3 year deal are true.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Shocking news. Lebron named Eastern Conference player of the week.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

What are the odds he wins East Player of the Month again.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Not sure how many players have won the first 4 awards in their conference.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Burnie, WTF? :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:cosby:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Zach Lowe --



> At the end of the 2010-11 season, LeBron James and Dwight Howard were the two best players in the NBA. James was the clear top dog, and it wasn't all that close, but Howard had established himself as a legitimate MVP candidate and a monstrous two-way force with an increasingly polished post game. Howard was still very good last season, though not quite as dominant on defense, and the embarrassing way he handled his on-again, off-again, on-again departure from Orlando infected the Magic locker room and ultimately doomed a very good team. Then Howard suffered a back injury and semi-engineered a monster four-team trade that sent him to Los Angeles, where he would team with three future Hall of Famers to theoretically form a juggernaut.
> 
> That, of course, has not happened. Howard remains an efficient offensive player, though one that is a bit lost in the Lakers' ever-changing offensive "system." He has been listless, complaining about touches and expressing a desire to work as an old-school post-up beast rather than the Tyson Chandler–style pick-and-roll force he was for much of his tenure under Stan Van Gundy in Orlando. And he has been a shell of himself defensively, unable to blow up opposing pick-and-rolls or muster two hard cuts/jumps on the same possession.
> That 2010-11 season ended with the greatest humiliation of James's career. He melted down in the Finals, delighting fans who wished for his failure and raising serious questions about how he would respond.
> Not even two years have passed since that Dallas championship, but it somehow seems so long ago that, at the time, James-Howard looked as if it might be the No. 1-vs. No. 2 rivalry that would determine several NBA championships going forward. Kevin Durant has left Howard in the dust in the race for that No. 2 slot behind LeBron, and Howard's effort this season has put the debate over his place in the league on hold as the NBA tries to figure him out — physically and mentally — again. James, meanwhile, has gone berserk. His PER is over the historic 30.0 marker for the second straight season. He's shooting an unthinkable 56 percent, including 42 percent from deep on a healthy number of attempts. He's a fantastic rebounder, and a terror on defense when he's motivated, capable of guarding every position and flying all over the place within Miami's controlled chaos scheme. He's playing at a level that few players, if any, have ever reached. Howard, meanwhile, is a temporary punchline whose father speaks up for him in the press.
> All of this crystallized in one moment during Miami's emphatic win over the Lakers on Sunday. (And forgive me if someone has already highlighted this play; I was traveling for much of Sunday and Monday, and I'm a bit behind in my reading). It was an inconsequential thing in the scheme of the game, since neither star recorded a statistic on the play, and it resulted in a run-of-the-mill defensive rebound for Miami. But it made me leap from my couch when I was watching. Focus on the left block as Earl Clark attempts his jumper, and just watch what James does to Howard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's normally silly to attach much symbolic importance to any one thing among the hundreds that happen in an NBA game, but it's irresistible here. Dwight Howard, once the league's greatest defender and rebounder, wants absolutely no part of the fight LeBron James takes to him. Howard hopes to earn the rebound by simply planting himself below the hoop under the assumption that this alone will be enough. James darts right around him for inside position, and he doesn't stop once there. He rams his back into Howard's chest, uprooting the man whose official Web site once boasted "resembles a 6-11 bronze statue of Apollo," and follows it up with two hard elbows to Howard's chest. And Howard just accepts all of this before meekly retreating on defense.
> Howard's duty here is to get back on defense once he realizes the odds of an offensive rebound are against him, so some of his submission is justifiable under normal NBA strategy. And Howard has a painful shoulder injury on top of his recovery from back surgery. But it's hard to watch this and not think about how one player has emerged from a difficult storm as a stronger all-around force, while the other has quaked under similar pressures, some of which he created himself.
> And this LeBron — the one darting all over the place at the end of the Lakers game, pre-rotating into the right spots with a terrifying force for steals, rebounds, and disruptive bumps? This is the guy who will show up for every meaningful moment in May and June.



Heard Jonathan Zaslow say LeBron looked bigger than Dwight in person, and on this play you can see how that could be plausible. LeBron just sons him.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The Thunder, our next opponent, going down big in Utah tonight. They'll be hungry Thurs.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Listening to Zach Harper and Matt Moore's CBS "Eye On Basketball" podcast, Moore brought up that Melo leads the league in percentage of points scored for his team while he's on the floor. He then mentioned that in 4 games/12 minutes, Dexter Mother****ing Pittman is 6th. Obviously that's because he's playing with the James Jones crew, but funny nevertheless.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just saw NBATV's top 10 LeBron/Wade plays. Wade's is pretty awesome, and I called the Bulls steal/buzzerbeater being number 1, but it's egregiously missing the buzzerbeater in MSG. Definitely one of his top 10 plays, especially considering it was only his second season, and at the Mecca.

Must say I love hearing Jordan say Kobe is still ahead of LeBron, because of championships. Even better that LeBron was forced to respond to it. Keep the lion hungry. Of course Jordan is going to keep saying it's Kobe until LeBron matches the count. Title count (+Finals MVP count) is what keeps Jordan's tangible distance from Kobe (as well as from LeBron, for the time being), so he's going to use it as the parameter to measure Kobe vs. LeBron. On top of that there's no question he sees more of himself in Bryant.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I know, I know, be careful what you wish for, but does anyone else kinda wanna see the Spurs in the Finals? I'm happy if we win it all no matter who against, but with all the rhetoric that SA would've beaten us last year, and they're our Achilles heel, so on and so forth, would make it a fun matchup and fulfilling victory should we attain it. On top of that, you have the narrative of LeBron having the chance to "redeem" himself for getting swept in 2007, just at the end of the Spurs Duncan-Parker-Ginobili window. I'd think it would be a fun Finals, particularly with the offensive style SA has developed. It's funny, everyone thinks they'd kill us because of their size, but really, their insane ball-movement around the perimeter is our Achilles. That system. Those shooters. Tony Parker. Scaaaary. It remains to be seen if Duncan/Ginobili can make it that far into the season in prime form at this stage in their careers, but if they do it would be a really tough matchup for us. The best want the best, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Some Heat notes from the Herald


> What's more, LeBron is now 13-3 all time against Kevin Durant....
> 
> LeBron is hardly the only one shooting brilliantly. Chris Bosh is 23 for 30 in the past two games after shooting 10 for 14 Thursday on a 20-point night. And he has double-doubles in three straight games, corraling 11, 11 and 12 rebounds in those contests. Good to see him snap out of his rebounding malaise....
> 
> The Heat is 9-1 since Erik Spoelstra held the team's last non-game day practice. That's not entirely a coincidence; players say the rest has kept them fresh for games...
> 
> How rare was it for Dwyane Wade to foul out? He has done it only seven times in 10 seasons, the most recent in March 2012.
> 
> ### Whereas Ray Allen said he hasn’t decided whether to opt out of his Heat contract this summer, Rashard Lewis said he’s “pretty sure” he will not opt out of his two-year, $2.8 million deal.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...heat-news-fins-free-agency.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Whoa, didn't realize the stranded ship was a Carnival one. Micky keeps taking hits there. At least no loss of life this time.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> I know, I know, be careful what you wish for, but does anyone else kinda wanna see the Spurs in the Finals? I'm happy if we win it all no matter who against, but with all the rhetoric that SA would've beaten us last year, and they're our Achilles heel, so on and so forth, would make it a fun matchup and fulfilling victory should we attain it. On top of that, you have the narrative of LeBron having the chance to "redeem" himself for getting swept in 2007, just at the end of the Spurs Duncan-Parker-Ginobili window. I'd think it would be a fun Finals, particularly with the offensive style SA has developed. It's funny, everyone thinks they'd kill us because of their size, but really, their insane ball-movement around the perimeter is our Achilles. That system. Those shooters. Tony Parker. Scaaaary. It remains to be seen if Duncan/Ginobili can make it that far into the season in prime form at this stage in their careers, but if they do it would be a really tough matchup for us. The best want the best, though.


On one hand, I know what you mean, on the other, whoever we face in the finals that is the easiest to beat, I will take it. It's not like the west is full of scrubs anyway.

As much as I would love to see Durant make it to the finals again because he is my man, it would be nice to see Heat stomp different teams in the finals year in, year out. In a way, it makes the titles more legit, I feel.

As for the redemption narrative, I get it but 6 years is a long time. I would feel that it is a tired narrative. Spurs were an old team, they are 6 years older, Lebron was young and now in his prime. It's like the little kid that couldn't play with the big boys and then once the big boys are old and crippled and the little kid is a man, he bullies them. too different for me.

I wouldn't be surprised if the narrative would still be that though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

In a not so surprising move, Spo has officially said that Chris Bosh will start in place of Rondo for the all star game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Congrats to Tim Hardaway, Gary Payton, and Ft. Laderdales' Mitch Richmond on being named finalists for the Basketball Hall of Fame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr
> Are you the best mid-range shooter in the game? "Yes, I am," Chris Bosh said.


And he's not lying


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr
> Statistically, Chris Bosh is the best mid-range shooter from 16-23 feet in the NBA, and it's really not even that close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

NBA.com added a ton of new advanced stats numbers. Pretty cool. *Here's the LINK*


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Damn, you beat me to the punch!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @*KingJames*  From major knee injury to MVP! What's my excuse? All Day AP & KingJames #*itsjustdifferent* http://instagr.am/p/V0gbSUiTKg/












So much MANBEARPIG in this pic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Talk about two genetic freaks.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Oh yeah, speaking of LeBron...This is more NBA than Heat-specific, but he played a big role apparently:



> @*WojYahooNBA*  Player reps voted in decisive manner to oust Hunter, sources tell Y! LeBron James spoke in meeting, insisting the union needed overhaul.
> 
> LeBron and Jerry Stackhouse were two of most vocal players in union rep meeting, sources say. Stack directed ire at president Derek Fisher.
> 
> Says one official in NBPA meeting: "LeBron really stepped up, led the charge. His voice was heard. It was great, and it was important."


Pretty awesome he's decided to make his voice heard in the union. A lot of guys say they wish they would've gotten more involved when they were playing. Great to see the best player in the league being the loudest voice in the room.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Must have been inspired by Wade after what he did during the lockout meeting with David Stern.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Must have been inspired by Wade after what he did during the lockout meeting with David Stern.


What's the story? I have no idea what you are talking about...?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> What's the story? I have no idea what you are talking about...?





> It seemed like things took a turn for the worse on Friday during a meeting between the NBA brass and the players. According to multiple reports from ESPN, Miami Heat star Dwyane Wade flipped out at commissioner David Stern.
> 
> According to Chris Broussard, the meeting became "incredibly heated," especially when Wade made "pointed remarks" at Stern.
> 
> Fellow ESPN reporter Ric Bucher tweeted that a source informed him that Stern had been pointing his finger at the players while speaking. That is apparently when Wade shouted, "You're not pointing your finger at me. I'm not your child."
> 
> Broussard reported that Wade and the other superstars "nearly stormed out of the hotel." Union chief Billy Hunter was said to have calmed the players down. Not surprisingly, Broussard tweeted that the owners were "stunned" by the players' resolve.
> 
> Yahoo! Sports reporters Adrian Wojnarowski and Marc J. Spears confirmed the confrontation and wrote that Wade had "referred to Stern as 'David' twice during the exchange."


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/01/dwyane-wade-david-stern-yelled-labor-meeting_n_990329.html


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Personalized warmups with accolades this year.



















Double GOAT.

First time they met MJ was still in the league:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Burnie is quickly becoming one of the more creepier mascots...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Whoa...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

So LeBron misses 11 shots in 18 attempts in the ASG after going 74 for his last 104.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lebron and Bosh both had games to forget. 

Wade was great and was looking like the MVP had the East pulled it off.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bahhaha Burnie!

Seedy ****er


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

By all indications, we're not at all active pre-deadline, but if we are, this could have some implications:



> The San Antonio Spurs will likely move forward DeJuan Blair close to the deadline, ultimately accepting the best final offer for him, sources said. Blair has wanted a trade for more than a year, and clearly will not re-sign with the Spurs as a free agent this summer.
> 
> The Spurs had tried to canvass the market for a first-round pick, but have relented on that demand. The Spurs could get a second-round pick, or perhaps a player on an expiring deal in return. …The Charlotte Bobcats are offering guard Gerald Henderson to teams for a first-round pick. …Several teams are inquiring about Washington Wizards guard Jordan Crawford.


Would you give them the Phirst?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

OT: Miami Basketball is streaking hard. These last two 'Canes games have been wild.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

It would probably take JJ and the Phirst to get Blair. Dont see us making anymore moves. It would be nice though to have another big body to play at the 4 in case of injury.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Pacers pushing guard D.J. Augustin. Warriors still trying to unload bench players to get out of luxury tax. Heat offering Dexter Pittman.
> 
> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Miami has expressed interest with Denver center Timofey Mozgov, sources tell Y!, but hard to see a path to a deal there.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Holy shit. This is insane. Check out these stats from *NBA.com*. Clutch stats with 5 minutes to go in games, with the score being within 5 points

+/- in "clutch" situations (score within 5 with 5 to play):

James +89 in 120 min
Bosh +88 in 114 min
Wade +80 in 106 min
Allen +75 in 114 min
Battier +62 in 56 min

That's the Heat closing 5...Individually, they are the top 5 in the entire league when it comes to this stat mg:


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

^Nice to see.



> Heat offering Dexter Pittman.


Okay so Pittman (1 ring) for Biyombo (0 rings), right? MJ?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @IraHeatBeat: So in order to unload the guarantee Heat made to Pittman in June they now have to offer second-rounder to sweeten deal? It's Varnado's time.


Ah hell yeah!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He's still behind Birdman and Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, Varnado's time will come this summer. Hopefully he stays healthy this time.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Awesome clutch stats. I knew we were good in the clutch this year, but damn.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @EthanJSkolnick: The one negative for Heat, which some has mentioned, is that stronger Bucks and intact Hawks mean that Sixers more likely to miss playoffs.


We're happy Redick didn't go to the Pacers or Spurs, but this is a good point. Damn 6ers sucking soiled the allure of the Phirst.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @christomasson: A source close to free-agent big man Lou Amundson said he would have interest in the #Heat. "He'd love that,'' said the source.
> 
> @christomasson: Pat Riley always has liked Lou Amundson. Heat offered him guaranteed money when he was undrafted in 2006 out of UNLV but went to Sacramento.


No thanks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, Birdman is basically a bigger version of him.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hello everyone!  I am a big fan of LeBron James and Miami Heat. I also like players such as Bosh and Wade.

My first post will be posting the following piece, which I found interesting.



> “That team, when they go to LeBron as a four, is impossible to guard,” Collins said. “You can’t guard them. They have a big rolling, setting screens, and they have 3-point shooters spreading you out. They’ve got Wade isolated in the post. They are so good when they’ve got their smaller unit out there. I looked at our coaches and I said, ‘What do you take away from them?’”
> 
> http://delcotimes.com/articles/2013/02/23/sports/doc51299cc4966d0764079933.txt?viewmode=default


Here is the video but it does not work for me. Maybe it works for you or maybe the thing is you have to pay to watch.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Battier is a weird dude.

January numbers: 20.9 minutes, 2.2 points, 1.7 rebounds, 17.9%fg, 18.8%3fg, 0.6 made threes per.

February numbers: 26.3 minutes, 9.1 points, 2.0 rebounds, 52.9%fg, 53.2% 3fg, 2.8 made threes per.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

You'd think that rooks would be inconsistent, not so much the vets...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Like Wade, there seems to be no middle for Shane. Its either really good or really bad. The difference being that Wade doesnt have those extended streaks of bad games in a row whereas Shane does. 

But when he is on, my goodness.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I just really hope the shane from last years playoffs shows up again this year. He was retarded with the 3


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Shane seems to really condense his extremes into prolonged streaks. It was like all of last season was one awful streak, with a few really hot games sprinkled in, followed by a really hot postseason. This season he started out ridiculously hot, cooled off immensely, and seems to be on his way back to hotness. Hopefully it lasts through the postseason, or he squeezes in a quick cold stretch right before it.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Allen and Shane are big time playoff players. Glad we got them both.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm not so worried about Shane come the Postseason. He proved a shitload last year, playing big and delivering. His Finals series was so, so good. He was ON FIRE.

Hilarious that Mike Miller, the game 5 hero, is a 'break seal when needed' guy these days. I feel like I havent seen MM in weeks :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

the best thing about all this is that we need our role players to step up more on O than on D and for the O, we have a rotation of anybody between MM, Shane, Ray Allen, Lewis, or JJ to step up to make 3s.

And that is assuming that Chalmers or Cole is shooting like they should. If they are not, we need any two of the above mentioned.

It's a luxury to be able to have a line up of

Wade
Allen/MM
Shane/JJ/Lewis
Lebron
Bosh

if push comes to shove and both our PGs are in the funk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Memphis was down 20 something points to Dallas in the 3rd, but end the quarter up 6.

That game on Friday looks like it'll feature two teams on long winning streaks. 

And I just realized they added Austin Daye as well. One of the more scrubbier players that seems to put up nice games against us on a continual basis.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

We're also now tied for best overall record with SA in the loss column after they lost at home to PHX in OT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Still dont get how we've now gone a month and have still played 4 less games than the Spurs, even after just having played 5 games in 7 nights.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

They had an action-packed November (or was it October?). We had the sparsest pre-AS break schedule.

Just to note, we'd have to go 20-7 to tie the franchise's best record of 61-21. Certainly feasible, but not likely when considering the likely maintenance plan toward the end of the season once we clinch the East. Perhaps if we're neck and neck with SA or OKC for best-overall we may push toward it. Would have to maintain this high level of play through the playoffs pretty much though. Might be too much to ask for.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, Birdman is basically a bigger version of him.


Because he's white! LOL

Honestly though, you're right..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> ‏@*ESPNSteinLine*  Just going online now: ESPN sources say Bulls in talks to sign Louis Amundson. Decision on veteran power forward expected Friday


WELP...We will not be adding a 3rd caucasian in Amundson. Chris Tomasson tweeted earlier that we were one of four teams in the running, but Louis said we may not be the best fit. I think missing out on Troy Murphy was more disappointing,


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The best part about my new avy is Horsetronaut Shane and Boogie Joel flanking LeBron's head in the background.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just noticed that :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson
> LeBron James' award for Eastern Conference Player of the Month will be announced on ESPN's pre-game show Erik Spoelsta is Coach of the Month


Lebron sweeping the POTM awards. Congrats to Spo as well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

So...Oct+Nov/Dec/Jan/Feb...4 straight. Nice.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @*WojYahooNBA*  Y! sources (w/ @*SpearsNBAYahoo*): Miami Heat strongly considering re-signing 40 year old Juwan Howard. http://tinyurl.com/atpd2wc


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! WHYYYYYY??????!!!

Honestly, what the hell do they think he has to offer? He gave us next to nothing in '11, less in '12, and would be even worse and less of a fit now. There are so many other players we can sign instead that could actually offer _something_. I'd rather scour the D-League. It's just using the 15th roster spot on an extra "coach."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*











That's what I picture Juwan would've done in the harlem shake vid had he been on the team by that point :laugh:

At this point im fine with it. No one we add right now will crack the playoff roster anyway, so adding a respected locker room guy cant hurt.

They should've just added him to the coaching staff prior to the season. Its seems like he's been at every Heat function and dinner. He's always pictured with Micky or Pat or the players so it already seems like he's on the team. Plus his wife is always with the big 3's girls as well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah my first thought went to what he would've done in the Shake video. Good find. :laugh:

And actually most of my anger about this had dissipated by the time I hit send on that post. The more I think it over the more I realize if we need to go to our 15th man at any point in the postseason, we're already ****ed. The players obviously like having him around, and the coaching staff/front office value his presence. You could've made the case they brought him back last year to simply earn him a ring for his career cap, but this year that argument's gone.

And yeah, every time they show Zo at the AAA now, you see Juwan next to him. Something 'bout dat Heat life. It's one thing for Tim Bug and Zo to become perma-Heaters post-career, but Juwan didn't get here until his twilight years.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron keeps going on...



> *Another Milestone For James*
> 
> From Elias: LeBron James scored 18 points in Miami's victory over the Grizzlies as he eclipsed 1500 points for the season. James has scored at least that many points in each of his ten NBA seasons, including the abbreviated 2011-2012 season, when he played only 62 games (and scored 1683 points). Only four other players scored 1500 or more points in each of their first ten or more seasons in the league: Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (his first 17 seasons), Elvin Hayes (12), Oscar Robertson (11) and Wilt Chamberlain (10).


Source: http://espn.go.com/nba/player/_/id/1966/lebron-james.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Tony Parker out at least 4 weeks following the sprained ankle he sustained last night


> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Heat have easiest remaining schedule in NBA & Spurs dealing with significant injury issues. Could play role in No. 1 overall seed.


Parker has been amazing this season, but the Spurs are a machine.


----------



## Luke

That sucks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Its now official


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr
> Heat sign Juwan Howard to 10-day contract.


..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Oh for ****s sake. Not Juwan!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The Heat are one extremely loyal franchise.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Still think we'd be better off bringing in someone like Garrett Temple, even. Oh well.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Tony Parker out at least 4 weeks following the sprained ankle he sustained last night
> 
> Parker has been amazing this season, but the Spurs are a machine.


I really think they'll still be a very good team without him. I see them faring at least as well as the Rose-less Bulls have. Not quite on the same level defensively, but they have that NE Patriots "Next man up" thing going on because of their depth and strong system. Tony's been ridiculous, but as we saw earlier this season, that offense almost runs itself. As long as Manu and Tim stay healthy they'll probably come close to sustaining pace.



WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> LeBron keeps going on...
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://espn.go.com/nba/player/_/id/1966/lebron-james.


As much an indicator of durability as ability.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I wonder what kind of draft spot Kenny Kadji is playing himself into. He reminds me of a poor-man's version of what Derrick Williams was in college. Would be intrigued by him on the Heat. Athletic stretch-4. One problem: He's older than Kevin Durant. Not a lot of ceiling there.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just realized we swapped the Lance Stevenson clothesliner for the Lance Stevenson shootaround confronter. Needed one on the roster I suppose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Look how high Lebron got on that play where he slightly injured his knee...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Jesus H Christ...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I think MBP used his "Grow Arm Extra Inches" power on that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade's numbers over his last 24 games 

24.5 ppg on 54% 5apg 5rpg 2spg 1bpg


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

MBP = Inspector Gadget


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade's numbers over his last 24 games
> 
> 24.5 ppg on 54% 5apg 5rpg 2spg 1bpg


Damn, I knew he had been good...didn't realise he has been that good. The steals and blocks are key, that's when you know Wade is at his best.

54%...far out


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade's numbers over his last 24 games
> 
> 24.5 ppg on 54% 5apg 5rpg 2spg 1bpg


Tempted to call those "mini" LeBron numbers, but that would be a disservice. Loving his production and rediscovered spring.

Speaking of Wade:



> @*KingJames*  So explain to me the difference? My teammate gets a 1 game suspension and 150k+ taking away from him for his groin altercation #*strangetome*


So true. Ibaka was fined 1/6th of that amount for clearly, blatantly chopping at Blake's nuts with his hand. I was pretty hard on Wade for the kick, and ultimately believe it wasn't innocent, but Ibaka's strike had clearer intent. This league is shameful in it's officiating/punishment.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Where Are They Now?



> @*LaGuerradelBSN*  @*BigJorts55* Welcome to the Puerto Rican BSN professional basket league!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Damn, quite the drop. Probably pay more than the D league though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Tempted to call those "mini" LeBron numbers, but that would be a disservice. Loving his production and rediscovered spring.
> 
> Speaking of Wade:
> 
> So true. Ibaka was fined 1/6th of that amount for clearly, blatantly chopping at Blake's nuts with his hand. I was pretty hard on Wade for the kick, and ultimately believe it wasn't innocent, but Ibaka's strike had clearer intent. This league is shameful in it's officiating/punishment.





> Way of WADE ‏@DwyaneWade
> All I can say is WoW....no pun intended but really....and I get suspended and lose 200 grand... #someexplainingtodo


It is crazy. Ibaka's was definitely premeditated while Wade's was questionable.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I think Wade will definitely lodge a grievance through the Players Union for that one.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Ira is convinced he'll get his money back. I don't see why not. The Union will no doubt fight for it, and they clearly have a case.

I've been keeping track of guys who could fill in nicely in the future at the PF spot, whether starter or backup. (BTW, Doug Collins has been nearly inciting riots with his reluctance to play Moultrie, who outplays Hawes and LaVoy Allen every time he gets a smidgeon of minutes. Worth noting ) Anyway, poor Patrick Patterson got traded from HOU to SAC where he's in a terrible situation not conducive to improvement, and getting less minutes than he did in HOU. He's adjusted his game to become a quality, starting, stretch-4 who plays great D. Not an impressive rebounder, but LeBron makes up for that already. He'd be a great heir to Shane's spot.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Miami Heat Steals Top Social TV Spots This Week
http://mashable.com/2013/03/05/social-tv-nba/



> In a mid-winter week with no big awards shows, sports programs took the trophy as the most-discussed programs on both cable and broadcast.
> 
> In particular, NBA games were the hot topic on social media this week. Sports programs made up 42% of all social activity from cable, with 32% of online chatter focused on basketball.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I was curious so I Googled...

Might as well share.

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/3/5/4066312/how-much-longer-can-the-miami-heats-streak-last

If we can get passed Magic, Philly, and Pacers, it can get quite interesting. Hopefully it won't be Boston stoping us.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm surprised that a 70-12 Bulls team did not snap a 20 win streak record.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I'm surprised that a 70-12 Bulls team did not snap a 20 win streak record.


72-10


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Right.


----------



## Luke

Didn't realize wade had been playing that well. Good for him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

*Greg Oden was being considered for the last roster spot*. Ultimately both sides decided it would be best to wait until the summer. Signs point toward Greg preferring us (He's been gushing to Mike Conley Jr. and others about playing with the Heat), and Riley still seems very interested. Man, if this could work out just to the point of getting/keeping him healthy while he's fairly productive (close to his peak NBA production we've seen), he could be a major piece in keeping LeBron confident he can compete for titles here. And I really only hope for 18 or so mpg from him. That alone would be monstrous.

And here's an awesome article: *How LeBron James blanketed Carmelo Anthony*. Pretty self-explanatory. Great to see the nuances in how LeBron shut out Melo down the stretch. Talks about ridiculous it is that on top of LeBron's absurd production, he does all this stuff that doesn't show up in the box score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Did Oden do the blood treatment in Germany like Kobe and others?

Anyway, I guess those Cavs reports werent true? Seemed strange to me since they already have Varejao, Thompson, Zeller and Speights.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I don't think they're listed as one of the teams there. And yeah, he had the platelet-rich treatment after his last surgeries to aid healing.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Oden could be Odin here.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Getting a 18mpg player is what would solidify Lebron in MIA?

hahahhaa


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

At the position/role we're weakest at on a team with few holes? Yes my friend. At least, "yes" to what I actually said, which *was not* that he would be "what would solidify LeBron in Miami." I'll let you go back and read it though.

A 9-minute stretch each half from a player who rebounds and defends the rim at an elite level, compared to what we've had in the Big 3 era (the complete opposite), would be a big help. If you can't see that, you're not watching the games (which you've already admitted to, so...yeah).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Getting a 18mpg player is what would solidify Lebron in MIA?
> 
> hahahhaa


Well if he returned to the player he was becoming in Portland, then yes.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I haven't had a chance to watch all the games but I do watch enough games to know what the weaknesses of the Heat are.

Especially when you have players like Vucevic going 20/20 on us every time. All I am saying is that I don't think that any player getting only 18mpg is going to tip the scale for Lebron to stay or leave.

And if Oden gets back to a level where we need him to be, I don't see him playing 18mpg either. He would start and would be playing closer to 30mpg (between 25 and 32 let's say?). If he is playing 18mpg, that is because he isn't able to give us what we need.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I haven't had a chance to watch all the games but I do watch enough games to know what the weaknesses of the Heat are.
> 
> Especially when you have players like Vucevic going 20/20 on us every time. All I am saying is that I don't think that any player getting only 18mpg is going to tip the scale for Lebron to stay or leave.
> 
> And if Oden gets back to a level where we need him to be, I don't see him playing 18mpg either. He would start and *would be playing closer to 30mpg* (between 25 and 32 let's say?). If he is playing 18mpg, that is because he isn't able to give us what we need.


I highly doubt a player that hasn't played in 3-4 years will come in start playing 30min a game. It will be awhile for him to do that if anything. 

But Having Oden is huge improvment on rebounding and post D. 

It will be funny if he signs to us that when they show the pictures of the lineups on TV, he'll look like Lebron's dad haha.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @EthanJSkolnick: It's Wade, not LeBron or Bosh, who has become Heat's barometer. He's shooting 55.0 percent in 42 wins, and 41.8 percent in 13 losses.


..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wow, that's quite a difference.

Wadeometer.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Weird stat: Lebron is averaging a career low FGA's this year.

It's weird, you look at his stats since he's been in Miami and they're fantastic, but his Cavs stats are more impressive...yet I don't think he has ever played as well as he has the past 12-18 months.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Efficiency.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Weird stat: Lebron is averaging a career low FGA's this year.


Yet the 10.2 FG made a game are the 3rd highest in his career.

The weirdest Lebron stat for me continues to be the Free throw attempts per game.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Weird stat: Lebron is averaging a career low FGA's this year.
> 
> It's weird, you look at his stats since he's been in Miami and they're fantastic, but his Cavs stats are more impressive...yet I don't think he has ever played as well as he has the past 12-18 months.


It is a little odd. His usage rate hasn't been this low since his 2nd season. As far as the numbers being more impressive, aside from scoring/assisting (understandable sharing the ball with Wade), it's not really the case when you look at per36 and advanced stats. Career-high rebound % (and rebounds/gm). Career-high offensive rating. Obviously career-high FG%. Ultimately, though, I think a lot of knowing he's having his best season is the eye test. Cleveland was much more conducive to him racking up statistical production.

As far as FTA/gm, I really think that has to do with a new initiative the officiating committee is working on. I think they want to consider guy's size a little more when calling them for fouls/being fouled. It can't last too much longer. LeBron has gotten whacked too egregiously throughout the year without a call for something not to get stirred. It's gotten better as the season has gone on.

Back to the FGA/gm, it's weird, Wade's FGA/36m and usage rate has also gone down from last year. Perhaps the addition of a playmaking-hungry Ray, and the presence of a more confident Rio and an older Norris with more handling responsibilities, have taken a sliver from LeBron's power pie. 

Looking through the numbers, it looks like everyone's FGA/36m and usage rate have gone down. Norris is taking over THREE LESS shots per36! I can't find anyone whose numbers have gone up in either category from last year to this. 



SACRIFICE. :spo:



P.S. Of course Bosh's rebound % continues to plummet every year here. He's now at 13%. Which is .2 higher than his career-low from his rookie season.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

hahahaha


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Heat practiced today for only the 3rd time since January 29th. Morally losing at home to the Magic will incite that.

Does any team in the league have our combination of roster continuity and veteran makeup? Certainly a luxury. Ira's been harping on how much eliminating practice helps limit season-long tread on players, allowing for more game minutes.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Only 3 practices since?

Woah, crazy, I thought they had practice 1 to 2 times a week depending on how many games they play in the week.

Great to see that they don't need to practice that much and that helps them stay healthy.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

What is our record since Jarvis Varnado signed for the season (not the 10 day)? I see some definite correlation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

17-1 since the Varnado Signing for the remainder for the season.

13-0 since signing Birdman for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> 17-1 since the Varnado Signing for the remainder for the season.
> 
> 13-0 since signing Birdman for the remainder of the season.


Smaller Sample Size for Andersen.

Jarvis Varnado wins.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

hahaha


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron's stats during this win streak:



> *James Is Miami's Mr. Everything During Long Winning Streak*
> 
> From Elias: The Heat extended their winning streak to 17 games with a 102-93 victory over the 76ers. LeBron James led Miami in points (25), rebounds (10), and assists (5). James has averaged 28.0/7.8/7.5 in those categories during the Heat's winning streak. No player in NBA history has posted averages of at least 25.0 points, 5.0 rebounds, and 5.0 assists during a team winning streak of 15 games or longer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Man, they find stats for everything :laugh:


Heat practiced again today.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I kinda like that one though. Not too random.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

agreed.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

They can even make up the stat 27.5/7.5/7.5


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The lower you make it the better it looks, though. It gives a better indication of the separation between the the previous high and his current production.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBatard did a *20 questions article with Ray Allen.* Dont know if he was on the radio with him. Didnt see it listed on their site. Always a good read.



> 11) Does anyone call you by your real name — Walter?
> 
> “My college friends do. And now Chris Bosh, for some reason.”


:laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Chris Bosh is hilarious he clowns everyone. They need to make a chris bosh show


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> LeBatard did a *20 questions article with Ray Allen.* Dont know if he was on the radio with him. Didnt see it listed on their site. Always a good read.
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Ignant questions but does this basically say that everybody is calling him Jesus all the time?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> LeBatard did a *20 questions article with Ray Allen.* Dont know if he was on the radio with him. Didnt see it listed on their site. Always a good read.
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Legit LOL. The "for some reason" really made it. I love Bosh. :lol: :bosh2: :lol:

Ray should start calling him Wesson. It's an even funnier name.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hahaha, I love Bosh. My favourite one of the big 3 off the court. :lol:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Oh, I didn't understand that his first name is Walter.

Man, that's funny!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

List of National Basketball Association longest winning streaks is an interesting list. We will be in the top 3 (tied) if we win just two more games.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I think we can challenge Houston's. We just have to not slack off against weaker teams.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @MiamiHEAT: Congratulations to our very own @DwyaneWade on being named @Kia @NBA Eastern Conference Player of the Week!


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Over 4 wins last week, Dwyane averaged 25.3pts (60.6 FG%, 88.2 FT%) 5asts 4.3rebs & 3.5stls.


He's just been killing it. Even from the free throw line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Round of :clap: for Spo...


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade deserved it well done.


----------



## Jace

> @SunSportsHEAT: Another game,another record! Last nights #HEAT game pulled in a stratospheric 11.1 HH RTG = highest rated game ever regular season, playoffs


..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wow, they're just going up and up.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Is that the same ex-cheerleader? 

Damn she's fine.

I'm surprised that Wade got it over Bron. I know Wade has been playing well, I don't know Bron's stats though. The best stat for me is his FT%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, same girl.

Lebron wasnt as great as he's been, yet put up numbers last week only a few could dream of. 23/8/5/2/1 on 53%.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Spo must be loving life.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Best Gif Ever


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I must be really biased because I feel like the 33 game record is doable. I've seen two championships but I think a 34 game win streak would be the best thing in Heat history. Wouldn't be the case without a championship but with one in the books I can say that.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

J-Ho signed to another 10 day contract.

I don't understand why they don't just sign him for the remainder of the season? Does it become cheaper this way?


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I suspect the streak will end on the upcoming 5 game road trip. My guess is eather @ Bucks @ Raptors or @ Celtics. Toronto and Boston is a back to back also.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Dz...using up all the 10-days keeps options open in case of injury or other new circumstances.

Here's the thing: I'm hearing/reading all sorts of people saying they've looked at the schedule and they can see the Heat pushing it to the high-20s. If the team really wanted to, they probably could. I don't see them pushing hard enough though. It's kinda like looking at the full sched at the start of the season and declaring they could go 82-0. We've gotten almost all of the tough games out of the way, but we know we struggle less with tough teams than we do with easy opponents to look over.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

In that Walter interview, Dan asks him 3 things about teammates most don't know. He said he's known Rio since he was a little kid since their dads served together in the millitary. Funny, since Chalmers was the one Heater that had a tiff with Ray last playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Way of WADE ‏@DwyaneWade
> Thanks to @KingJames for letting me borrow the Lebron James player of the week award... I promise ill keep it safe..


Just now saw this tweet on the Heat pregame. :laugh: i've been saying all season that this award would be named after him when he's done playing.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I think he's actually had more POTM's.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Getting 60+ wins shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Great article by Ben Golliver:



> With less than a quarter of the season remaining for most teams, here are my picks for the league’s top performers. (All stats and records are through Monday.)
> 
> MVP
> 
> 1. LeBron James, Heat
> 2. Kevin Durant, Thunder
> 3. Chris Paul, Clippers
> 4. Tony Parker, Spurs
> 5. Kobe Bryant, Lakers
> 
> James has spent the last two months methodically squashing any and all arguments against him winning his fourth MVP award in five years. Though I selected Durant as MVP at both the first-quarter and midseason marks, James has swallowed whole the possibility of such dissenting opinions.
> 
> For starters, the Heat have re-established their supremacy. They are an NBA-best 47-14, own a nine-game lead in the Eastern Conference and have won a franchise-record 18 consecutive games. Arguments for the best player on a team with a better record — a la Derrick Rose in 2011 and Durant earlier this season — have been neutered.
> 
> Judged solely on a player-to-player basis, no one can compare to James — not even Durant, who is in the midst of an impeccable season himself. James is averaging 26.7 points, 8.1 rebounds, 7.1 assists and 1.7 steals. He has a 31.2 Player Efficiency Rating (PER), the sixth straight season he’s topped the NBA in this metric. He’s shooting career highs of 56.2 percent from the field and 40.2 percent from three-point range. His string of six consecutive games last month with at least 30 points and 60 percent shooting was sensational, but it wasn’t all that far away from his day-to-day standard.
> 
> One can’t help but marvel at James’ incremental improvements — shot selection, post game, comfort level in defending anyone on the court — and wish more of his peers took the pursuit of perfection as seriously as he does. According to NBA.com, the Heat are five points per 100 possessions better on defense and 11.4 points per 100 possessions better on offense when James in on the court compared to when he sits. He does it on offense, he does it on defense, he does it every night (he hasn’t missed a game) and he does it for the league’s premier team. Voting for James again is boring, but he’s forced everyone’s hand.
> 
> Durant headlines a strong list of candidates for second place. The sixth-year forward is heading for his fourth scoring title in a row and, even more remarkably, is still tracking toward the 50/40/90 shooting club while on pace to launch more than 1,400 shots. Continuing at that volume from the field and accuracy with his two-point shooting (50.5 percent), three-point shooting (41.4) and free-throw shooting (91) would put Durant in a club with only one other man: Larry Bird, who did it in 1986-87 and ’87-88. Durant’s Thunder join the Heat and the Spurs as consensus title favorites, and he ranks second to James in PER with a career-best 28.6.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wow, Lebron leads the league by almost 3 points more than the second guy. 

I think that barring OKC going undefeated the rest of the season, Bron is getting the MVP.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just keep our streak alive and all will be good.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Even with the games he's missed, Shane leads the league in corner 3's made. He has 72. Next is Danny Green with 59. It and the layup are the best shots in basketball.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> "@MikeRyan790: WoW RT @ESPN_Numbers D-Wade has 20+ points & 50+ FG pct in 10 straight games. That's the longest such streak by a guard since Michael Jordan"


Go Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Another stat I just heard on the TBJ podcast. Over his last 10 games, UD is shooting 58% from 16-23 feet.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That is encouraging news!

It didn't feel that way when I was watching the past few games.

Or maybe be was hitting at a higher clip in 06.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Pretty good at figuring out acronyms, so I'm going to venture to guess TBJ = The Basketball Jones. Never seen it, who's on it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Pretty good at figuring out acronyms, so I'm going to venture to guess TBJ = The Basketball Jones. Never seen it, who's on it?


Yup. Its the best basketball podcast/blog, imo. Its *J.E Skeets* and *Tas Melas* and a couple of others. They used to run the Yahoo basketball blog, until they switched over to The Score, a Canadian site. They do a podcast every Monday-Friday.

Here's *the podcast* and *here's the blog *


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The Basketball Jones! watch it everyday. It good because they don't filter their talk.

You can *watch* them live here for today's podcast

http://www.thescore.com/home/articles/572425-tbj-ep-944-the-bottom-line


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Thanks


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

sry, wrong thread


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bad second half by us. Too many turnovers and allowing to many threes.

20 wins now.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The Basketball Jones...rocking a pretty sweet Lebron shirt

http://www.thescore.com/home/articles/573321-tbj-ep-945-the-ankle


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

^What time do they show it live again?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Oh yeah, I've seen these guys have segments on NBATV. I recall the heavy Candian flair.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Whole lot of Wade stats from this season. 


> So let’s see if we have this straight: In two months, Dwyane Wade has gone from Charles Barkley claiming he was lost his “athletic ability” and “talent”; to a national web site (Bleacher Report) publishing a story asking whether he’s underrated, to quietly doing something that only two Hall of Fame guards ever accomplished.
> 
> You all know how well Wade is playing. But here’s some perspective on how historically good Wade has been:
> 
> ### Largely overshadowed by Miami’s 20-game winning streak is the fact Wade is the first guard to shoot at least 50 percent and score at least 20 points in 11 games in a row since Michael Jordan in 1995-96.
> 
> ### Only two shooting guards in the Hall of Fame have done in a season what Wade is on pace to do – average at least 20 points and shoot better than 52 percent. Those would be Jordan, who did it six times, and George Gervin, who did it four times (twice as a starting two-guard, twice at small forward). And the 6-4 Wade, who’s averaging 21.8 points and shooting 52.3 percent, is three inches shorter than Gervin and two inches shorter than Jordan.
> 
> Among the great shooting guards of all time, Kobe Bryant never shot higher than his 46.9 this season, Pete Maravich never higher than 44.6. Clyde Drexler’s career high was 50.6, Earl Monroe 51.7, Reggie Miller and Jerry West 51.4 each.
> 
> What’s more, in the past 30 years, a Herald study shows only three shooting guards other than Jordan have done, over a full season, what Wade is doing (at least 20 points per game while shooting at least 52 percent): Monta Ellis (2007-08), Rolando Blackman and Andrew Toney (both 1983-84).
> 
> “Five years ago, he had to shoulder the entire burden and a lot of times was put in situations where he had to take bad shots,” James Jones said. “Now he doesn’t have to take bad shots. His jump shot has gotten better, his finishes have gotten better.”
> 
> A few points to consider:
> 
> ### Wade is shooting a career-high 43 percent from 16 to 23 feet (he was 37 the past two years), and 43 percent from 10 to 15 feet (he was 38 two years ago). “His mid-range game is better,” Chris Bosh said.
> 
> ### He’s shooting 75 percent at the rim, compared with 66 or 67 each of the past six years.
> 
> ### He’s shooting at least 50 percent on post ups (51 for 100) for the first time ever. “He has reinvented himself,” Udonis Haslem said.
> 
> ### Perhaps the biggest key to Wade shooting a career high: He’s on pace to take only 86 three-pointers. He shot 278 and 206 in the previous two non-lockout seasons. (Wade is shooting only 25.8 percent on threes, but because he has taken so few compared with past years, it hasn't been very damaging to his overall shooting percentage.)
> 
> He’s shooting above 54 percent during the streak, aided by the fact he’s averaging five dunks or layups per game. Overall this season, Wade ranks behind only James, Kevin Durant and Chris Paul in the NBA’s efficiency rating.
> 
> This would mark the fourth time in five years that Wade has led all shooting guards in shooting percentage – he was edged out by Wilson Chandler in 2009-10 – and he’s doing it in a year he’s averaging fewer points than any time since his rookie season. And, by the way, he’s first among all shooting guards in blocks per game, second in steals (his 23-game streak ended Wednesday) and fourth in rebounds and assists.
> 
> “I just got to understand, for me, especially when I'm healthy, that I'm one of the best in this game," Wade said, noting he feels better than any time since 2010. "When you’re doubted, you want to, what’s the phrase, shove it up their? My role is just different, you know? When I’m not healthy, people can say things about me. But when I’m healthy, there’s not much you can say.”
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/sports-buzz/#storylink=cpy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Cool pic on NBA.com


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hah...been looking for that one since I saw it in a vid. Might have to archive it for the av reserve.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Was just thinking of Wade throwing up that last second shot and not breaking Jordan's record, and it got me thinking about his career. His numbers will never be up there with most SG's because of all the games he's missed, but if the Heat make it to the ECF, he'd have made it that far in 5 of the 10 years he's been in the league, and that's including those 2 consecutive seasons where he missed a combined 62 games. So really, when healthy, his teams could have made it to at least a conference final in 5 of the 8 seasons he's played.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @ShandelRich: Shane Battier gave a speech on Super Bowl Sunday, but no one is saying what was said: http://t.co/9V4MdowdEB


Nice article on a catalyst for the streak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I remember Wade tweeting about that speech Battier gave on the bus after the game and talking about what a great teammate Battier is.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Battier started rolling after the superbowl too. Found some inner Zen.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Missed that tweet...












> Shane battier speech to the team after the game haaaa. ...love this guy.... one of the greatest teammates EVER


Wonder if they were allowed to have a beer each, and Shane just went all bromantic on everyone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> ### After preliminary discussions with the Heat, Greg Oden’s agent said he will resume talks with Pat Riley this summer about Oden possibly joining Miami to start next season. Five teams are in the mix, with Cleveland and Miami having as good a shot as anybody. “Miami is high on his list, and Pat is still excited about him,” agent Mike Conley Sr. said.


..


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*










Spotted this while roaming about the other day. I think there's six teams they have cans for, but I've only seen these and the Thunder ones.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Awesome. They've really kicked it into high gear in China. Heat have a partnership with Tsingtao and PEAK. When they went there this summer, I believe they had another beer with Heat logos on it. LeBron might surpass Kobe there soon enough.

Good to hear on Oden. After the first 3-4 reports kind of went back and forth, the last few have consistently indicated strong interest on both sides. Man. Him healthy in a Heat uni would be bonerfide.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

OT: Hah. UMiami and Marquette are a 2 and 3, respectively, in the same region. That would be a fun matchup should both make it to that point. Wade should trade allegiances.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Come to the dark side, Greg.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Through 65 games we've gone 51-14, which would've clinched overall homecourt over last season's 66-game schedule. CHI and SAS both won 50. Really puts the streak into perspective after all of the disappointing losses earlier. Respect to those two teams though, both dealt with health issues all season.


----------



## shaliq

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

22 straight:


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

It's pretty cool that they're chasing a record held by a team Pat Riley played for. I'd love to see how he jokes to them if they get to 33. "LeBron, you're suspended. Sit this next one out."


----------



## Luke

Incredible run y'all. You guys look like more of a lock for the finals than ever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> OT: Hah. UMiami and Marquette are a 2 and 3, respectively, in the same region. That would be a fun matchup should both make it to that point. Wade should trade allegiances.


And Indiana (Crean) would be the opponent in the final 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Shane Battier has been involved in a 32 game streak at Duke and 2 22 game win streaks in the pros. That is pretty crazy.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

If we can extend this thing another 5 or so games, we may've clinched the East by then. Can't see the team pushing simply for the record, as much as they might like it. Not sure I've seen an 11.5 game lead for 1st at this point in a season recently.

I believe I also heard Battier had a crazy streak in HS, which isn't as unusual for NBA players, especially 4-time Mr. Michigan basketball or whatever. Still further backs up Morey's claim that teams he's on just win more. Look what that Memphis team did after re-acquiring him two years ago.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

You guys have won more games in the last 43 days than the Bobcats have won in the last 705 days. :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Basel said:


> You guys have won more games in the last 43 days than the Bobcats have won in the last 705 days. :laugh:


That's pretty messed up


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

With T-Mac saying today their streak was harder, that may be the case, but it should be noted our 22nd came in 6 or so fewer days.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Next 4 are against Cavs, Pistons, Bobcats and Magic.

Next 6 after that are:

@ Chicago
@ New Orleans
@ San Antonio
v New York
@ Charlotte
v Philly

If we win all those (HUGE if), we'll be going for the record:
v Milwaukee


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Quicken Loans is going to be just as loud as TD was tonight. Cavs have still played OK without Irving.

Alonzo Gee is already annoying me.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Speights will be a thorn in our ass again.


----------



## shaliq

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

So surreal that that insane streak is the only one ahead of us. Never would I have imagined...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

T-Mac said that? I'm disappointed.

He's like one of my favorite players of all time. Just lost some points there...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Poor T-Mac. Guy had all the talent in the world, put up some insane numbers, yet never made it out of the 1st round of the playoffs. So I cant be mad at him for his comments about that streak. Its probably one of his bigger accomplishments in his career.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Poor T-Mac. Guy had all the talent in the world, put up some insane numbers, yet never made it out of the 1st round of the playoffs. So I cant be mad at him for his comments about that streak. Its probably one of his bigger accomplishments in his career.


This. I always find myself giving him a pass because I feel bad for him.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Quicken Loans is going to be just as loud as TD was tonight. Cavs have still played OK without Irving.
> 
> Alonzo Gee is already annoying me.


Cavs just announced that Waiters is out a week as well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @WindhorstESPN: Already decimated by injuries, Cavs announce rookie Dion Waiters out for a week with knee injury as doctors decide if he needs surgery


Sheesh.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @christomasson: RT @RidicUpside: BREAKING: Sources tell http://t.co/fhm3VmmxbT that #NBADL guard Chris Quinn will sign in the #NBA with #Cavaliers.


:eek8:

GILBEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRT


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

wait what?? Chris Quinn??? no way.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Quinn was in the NBADL?

I didn't think he was THAT bad...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Couper Moorhead ‏@CoupNBA 20m
> Miami and OKC are currently in the running for Top-50 offenses of All-Time, per @bball_ref. Both have a Top-6 defense among those Top 50.
> 
> Couper Moorhead ‏@CoupNBA 16m
> The Heat are also just .003 behind the 84-85 Lakers for the best Effective Field-Goal Percentage in league history (.551).


..


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Amazing.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

SVG is on LeBatard's radio show today, and just dropped this stat in his "hot nuggets" segment: There are only two players in the league averaging 20/5/5 on 50% this season. The Heat have both.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

SVG must not round up. KD is at 4.5 apg.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Haha...Thought to check KD, but I remembered him being around 4.3 last time I looked. Gotta let Kev in.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Very interesting read:



> *LeBron James against the world
> Pitting LeBron against the field for 2013 MVP, best NBA player ever, more*
> 
> It's LeBron's world. Now we stack him up against it.
> 
> Just like last year, we put James up against the field for some of the NBA's biggest honors, for this season and beyond.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/page/5-on-5-130320/nba-lebron-james-world


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Four more wins locks up the East. Wonder how hard we'll push for top overall after that.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> SVG is on LeBatard's radio show today, and just dropped this stat in his "hot nuggets" segment: There are only two players in the league averaging 20/5/5 on 50% this season. The Heat have both.


Just checked, KD is at 4.5 apg.

20/5/5, there are 6

Bron
Wade
KD
Harden
Russell
Kobe

but on 50% FG, only Wade and Bron (pure 20/5/5) rounded up, KD makes the cut...

crazy

I'm also surprised that there are only 10 players avg 20ppg.
11 if you round up for Ellis.

no 20/10 players either... weird year.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

In past 15 years, teams trailing by 27 in 2nd half are 6-2013.


What year is it? 2013. What's Lebron's number? 6.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

*Tim Grover wrote in his book* about flying in to work with Wade during the last Finals. Good stuff.

OT:


> @*WindhorstESPN*  Hoping to see a special performance from Pacific today pic.twitter.com/82gq2pgN6n


This guy is now trolling Heat fans in NCAA hoops. Son of a bitch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I believe his wife's cousin plays for Pacific so he gets a pass for this one.

Canes kicked their ass though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:laugh:

Figured there was a connection, just wanted to take an ignorant jab. 

I was watching while listening to LeBatard, and when the guy who hit all the 3's for Pacific came in, they started clowning him saying he was bald and looked like Hochman or Zaslow. He then hit his first 3, followed by another, and another, etc. Would've been so much worse an ass kicking if it weren't for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> *Tim Grover wrote in his book* about flying in to work with Wade during the last Finals. Good stuff.


Will never understand how Wade could have so much success working with Grover, then decide not to work with him again until that point.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Grove speculates it's because he wanted to workout next to LeBron in the new era, but I don't think James worked with Downs this past offseason.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Tony Parker is back, so there does remain at least one supremely interesting game on the schedule, streak aside.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> "@Orlando_Magic: Magic SG @arronafflalo has been diagnosed with a right hamstring strain. He will be treated with rest and therapy & will miss final 12 games"


We play in Orlando Monday. Vucevic has missed the last two games with a concussion. Not certain if he'll be available or not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

So you're saying Monday should be another close game then?




> Way of WADE ‏@DwyaneWade 1h
> @KingJames I'm on my way to the lab to fix my throwing arm. I was throwing like most Bears quarterbacks b4 jay cutler arrived. Where u?
> Expand
> 
> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 8m
> @DwyaneWade yes sir homie. U was outside the strike zone all night! Lol. Let's go man!


I was confused when Wade 1st tweeted that. Then I remembered all his bad passes to Lebron last night :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Obviously there isnt much to complain about or 2nd guess when you're on a 25 game win streak, but Kenyon Martin is playing really well for the Knicks right now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yup. I feel like that happens to us a lot. I'd rather have the ornithologist, though.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm happy with Birdman so far


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Anyone else watching this Miami-Illinois game? I'm pretty impressed by this Brandon Paul kid on Illinois. 6-4 and really athletic, has had a couple of really nice slams off the dribble. Also has had a few nice threes that didn't hit rim, a couple off the dribble. Nice handle. Draftexpress only has him at 53rd right now, but I can see him being a really nice bench sparkplug. Seems like he'd have the skillset to take over Ray's role in time.

Damn...Gamble just nailed another perfect Video Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

His athleticism surprised me. Dont know how he is defensively though. Could be why he's only in the 50's.

Congrats to the Canes. That Larkin 3 was cold blooded. He's only 5-11, but there's no doubt in my mind he could play in the NBA. Want him to come back for his junior year, but they lose pretty much the entire rotation to graduation so his stock might plummet if he did. Still though, money shouldnt be a factor with him so who knows.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah initially he said he was coming back, but has been hedging since. No doubt someone has gotten in his ear telling him his stock can't get higher. At first I thought he'd be lucky to be drafted because of his height/length. A lot of great college guards with NBA-level athleticism have been passed on by the league. I know scouts heavily consider length when evaluating players, but it looks like his defense is good enough regardless. He's not an overwhelming scorer in college, so he'll have to focus on playmaking and knocking down jumpers. I think he can be a JJ Barea-type spark plug with a better J. He certainly has the It factor. He's hit some big shots.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Gambles bomb.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:laugh: he's always perfectly in frame


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LBJ player of the week. His stats were ridiculous this week wow.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> Gambles bomb.


:drums:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

John Wall goes 47-7-8 tonight in a win over Grizzlies. The Wizards are 21-16 with John Wall and 5-28 without him.

I knew the Wizards could be good, just didn't anticipate them to be without Wall and Nene at start of season.

John Wall is going to be a SUPERSTAR next season. If Beal blossoms as expected and they find a long term big (Emeka and Nene a good interim combo) then the Wizards will probably be kicking our ass as LeBron and Wade are in their twilight. After two or three championships, I won't care.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Still a loooong way to go and a lot has to happen to reach this point, but if the Canes make it to the final 4, they will be playing on the same night as the Heat go for win #33.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah they've been going crazy about that on The Ticket.

I've always believed in Wall, but some still doubt his basketball IQ, and less importantly, his jumper. It's worth noting that all but two of his FG's came on jumpers tonight. Sounds more like an aberrational hot game than a breakthrough. I do think his health has been a major catalyst for WAS's improvement though.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Who would have thought Florida would be at the center of the basketball universe? Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Here's a great article by Zach Lowe on Grantland breaking down the Heat's awesome offense


*The Miami Juggernaut*


> The Heat have almost totally reinvented their offense over those three seasons, and in the process they've done something very rare: taken a good offense and transformed it into something almost historically great. The Heat ranked eighth in points per 100 possessions last season, sporting a mark about two points above the league's overall average, per Basketball-Reference.com.2 They're no. 1 this season, a full seven points over the league's overall average — a huge five-point year-over-year jump in comparison to the NBA's general scoring output.
> 
> How rare is that? Only 51 teams since 1953-54 have made such a large jump, relative to league average, from one season to the next, per research Basketball-Reference's Neil Paine performed for Grantland. Not surprisingly, most of the teams on this list were very bad in Year 1 and made some sort of massive (and positive) offseason change before Year 2.3 Only four teams have ever improved this much on offense in Year 2 after having merely an above-average offense in Year 1; the Heat will be the fifth such team.


Much more in the link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Remember when the Heat were .500 on the road for a large chunk of the season? Well after this streak, they now have the best road record in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Cool KD and Wade Gatorade commercial


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Spoelstra > You


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Very nice commercial, I like it. 

Never noticed that KD had a lazy eye until now though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

New White Hot logo looks pretty cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

speaking of new logos, the new Dolphins logo...










...looks like a whale..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

THANK YOU. My first thought. The stripes make it look like a whale.

It's not horrible, but it's a complete downgrade. You don't change an iconic logo unless it's egregiously outdated. It's just too bland and boring. Needs the helmet or a football or Ace Ventura riding it or something. Hopefully Nike sets us up with some nice new unis.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Listening to CBS's Eye On Basketball *podcast* from today with Matt Moore and Zach Harper. They spend a lot of time on last night's officiating and later praise Spo effusively and discuss him as a COTY candidate. Great listen for Heat fans. 

Should warn Smithi though, just after the Spo praise, Harper launches a spear at Randy Whittman. Might be like getting attacked by a lion while having sex in a bush for ya.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

DJ Porter made a streak mix if you haven't seen it. Sucks that this came out the day the steak ended, but still awesome and cool that it sums up the whole thing ultimately.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Windhorst truly can't right an article without taking every shot possible at the Heat. Go cover Kyrie Irving.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Could watch this dudes videos all day. I forgot about half these plays.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

So 17 wins in March, but not quite as dominant a month for LBJ as Feb. Another POTM?

EDIT: Just checked his numbers for March. Not sure anyone in the East is beating 26/8/7 on 53%, especially with record considered.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @MySportsLegion: Kevin Durant and LeBron James named NBA Players of the Month.


Going for the sweep in April.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Spo named coach of the month. 2nd month in a row for him.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He's getting a lot of COTY talk. Last night definitely didn't hurt.

No one else has tweeted on POTM. That guy might be premature.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Gonna be hard to beat out George Karl.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I dont want Spo to win COTY. its a jinx.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> I dont want Spo to win COTY. its a jinx.


Agreed.

But why would George Carl be in the lead? Because of the number of wins without star players?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The teams that usually surpise people the most are usually what wins coach of the year. Its why Karl and Woodson are probably the top 2 candidates.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Coach Spo, always had your back bro.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Except for the time you turned your back on him. 

Spurs lose at the buzzer again, this time to a Mike Conley Jr. layup with .6 to put Memphis up 2. We're now +3.5 games for top-overall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 21s
> Heat magic number for home-court throughout playoffs: 5, after Spurs lose to Grizz tonight.


Spurs now just 1 game ahead of the Thunder, who they play on Thursday. Spurs lead the series 2-1, but if the Thunder win, they'll have the tie breaker over them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Celtics also lost. They are just 1 game ahead of the Bucks in the loss column and the Bucks have the tie breaker.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Boston will tank to face us. They know they'll have a hard time seeing us in the ECF, and their entire season has been built toward trying to beat us.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bring those weakazz douchnozzles on so we can pound that green rear


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I dont know about celtics tanking but itll will oh so sweet to beat them first round.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bosh's house was robbed. Over $340k worth in rings, watches, purses. That sucks. Adding insult to injury, it happened while he was out celebrating his birthday.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bosh is having a rough year off court. At least no one was hurt. His kids were home. No forced entry. Inside job.



> @ByTimReynolds: Heat do not anticipate James, Wade, Chalmers or now Allen (ankle) playing tomorrow. No final decisions yet.


ESPN dropped OKC/IND for this. ****ing morons. Well, LeBron's getting more rest than ever this time of year. 

Probably means all out for Saturday vs. Philly.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Assuming LeBron misses Sat, it'll be ten days off for him. Longest break since the couple weeks between Olympics and training camp. Great for Wade too. Wonder when Bosh's turn will be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade always has an extra pep in his step when he has an extended break so this will definitely help him. Have no idea what it will do for Lebron since he rarely gets this much time off.

Hopefully Ray's ankle isnt too bad. I know he said he didnt want any games off but hopefully this rest is a positive for him, even though he's been playing pretty well of late.

Hopefully Bosh and Battier get time off as well at some point.


Speaking of Bosh, yeah, hell of an off the court year for him. Someone dies in his home, the stuff about his wife, and now this. Yeesh. At least one positive thing took place in the birth of his son.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Bosh is having a rough year off court. At least no one was hurt. His kids were home. No forced entry. Inside job.
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN dropped OKC/IND for this. ****ing morons. Well, LeBron's getting more rest than ever this time of year.
> 
> Probably means all out for Saturday vs. Philly.


His kids were home?? wouldn't someone be watching them??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 2m
> Police report says value of items lost in Bosh robbery now up to at least $479,000.


Damn.

At least he had a sweet Birthday cake last night


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Tim later tweeted that that number may go down as some of the purses may be overvalued at the moment.

Yes Dr. There were also two house attendants home. I presume they'll be looked at thoroughly as co-conspirators.

In other news, Boston may shut down Pierce until the playoffs, meaning they'll probably sink to 8th.

This will be LeBron's longest rest during a season since he sat out 4 in a row going into the 2010 playoffs.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @*KingJames*  6m Kicks&Sock swag for this flight to Charlotte #*ZoomAir* #*Nike* #*Stance* #*Heatles* #*itsjustdifferent* http://instagram.com/p/Xsa-sSCTL0/











NO WAY HE LEAVES IN 2014 AFTER INVESTING IN ALL THESE HEAT SOCKS/HATS

Seriously though, I want a pair of those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

They're on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Stance-Miami-...=1365104576&sr=1-13&keywords=miami+heat+socks


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Nice find.



> @ByTimReynolds: Police say the value of cash/items taken from Bosh home was in fact around $340,000. The purses were overvalued (a typo) in police report.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

God I want to crush Boston so bad. That would be delicious.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Someone died in Bosh's house? I don't remember that. Who again?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

A Masseuse suddenly died while at his house. This happened last June.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Man, Bosh's place must be cursed or something.

Did we ever learn what was the C.O.D.?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @*AKuperstein*  8m Pat Riley gets paid BIG $$ for speeches. He finished tonight's at Jewish Federation fundraiser by tearing up the check they gave him! #*boss*


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Damn, all of a sudden, these ACL injuries are happening a ton in the NBA. Now its Danilo Gallinari. 

Although its still rare, it makes sitting out Lebron and Wade make that much more sense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Tim Hardaway did not get the votes needed to enter the Hall of Fame.

Meanwhile, Gary Payton did make it to the Hall of Fame, so congrats to the glove, who becomes the 1st former Heat player (according to Ira) to make it to the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Well, at least we had a guy with his jersey retired in the HOF before Payton got in...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*






I'm surprised Battier didn't get them all (spoiler)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

In not very surprising news, Lebron once again named player of the month, for the month of March












> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> LeBron becomes the first player ever to win five consecutive Player of the Month awards in the same season.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Apparently the guy whose tweet I quoted on Monday got it from a premature ESPN tweet. Forgone conclusion anyway.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @EthanJSkolnick: Again, my best guess on playoff rotation is 15-3-6-31-1 with 34-11-13 ... 40 and 30 with spot roles.


Chalmers
Wade
LeBron
Battier
Bosh
---
Ray
Miller
Bird

Cole and UD/Joel on the outskirts. I like this a lot. UD starting in the regular season saved Battier from so much banging, but it's proven to be our better lineup with Battier. Mike in and UD out puts our best guys out there.

Question is, would Spo risk shaking up lockerroom chemistry by benching a team captain? UD would definitely be pissed. We did win 27 in a row with him starting. I predict Spo stays the course.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I might be a fool here but I'm thinking that UD is a bigger team player than ego driven player. 

The problem is that without UD, we have one less good rebounder. We are better defensively though and can spread the floor on O on the other hand. I hope to see some Joel love in the playoffs though. I think he can help a lot in certain specific cases. 

I think we will see a lot more cole than what was said.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Not a huge dropoff in rebounding from UD to Mike. Don't think it would be very noticeable.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Id take Miller over UD anyday.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

25 points in 29 minutes.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hey...remember when we wanted Marcus Camby really, really bad and some Heat fans (not sure if any here) were upset we used the exception on Ray instead of Camby? Well he's barely played in NY, and call me crazy, but I think I'd rather have Bird over Camby at this point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, he's been injured and out of the rotation up there the whole year. 

Like Lebron said last night, we stole Bird. He just fit our style of play perfectly.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

When we got him I didn't even think much of him in the pick-and-roll. That's been an awesome surprise. Even Cole's getting him dunks.










LBJ at Family Fest today. Said the hammy was a bit sore when he woke up, but he feels good. Wade says he has no idea when he'll be back.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Apparently Pat Riley is on Twitter. @2620pr

No tweets though.

:laugh: He follows the fake Pat Riley account. God I hope this is really him.

Pat's favorite tweets!










Love the Spo/Jordan ones. Guessing the Duhon one was an accident. Happens to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Weird twitter name if so.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

It's definitely him. I'm going through the discovery backwards. Mike Wallace tweeted this:



> @*WallaceNBA_ESPN*  1h Biggest news development from Heat Fam Fest: Pat Riley is on Twitter y'all. Seriously. Declined to disclose handle, tho.


Then Brendan Tobin from the Ticket did some detective work and found an account with Riley's initials being followed by Mickey that doesn't tweet and follows all the Heat players + writers. Oh, and his son James (who I've played guitar with!) follows him, too. CASE. CLOSED. THE DON IS ON TWITTER.

Now what the **** is "2620"?


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Anyone rooting for boston in the first two rounds? It just wouldn't be a playoffs without playing them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Could care less who we play, but i'm really looking forward to a Knicks/Celtics series.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Same. Hoping CHI slides down to 6 too. IND/CHI would be ugly, but a hell of a rock fight. On top of that, BRO-ATL would be the 4/5. Neither team is all that exciting, but at least you get the Joe vs. former team thing going there. That would also mean we'd face one of those two in the 2nd round, both of whom seem more like a 1st-round matchup for us.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade's injury seems pretty serious. He might be out till playoffs. hopefully it's not like last year and it's just something that will go away.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Damn, Jarvis is going HAM in the D-League right now. Past 4 games:

24.2 points per
11.8 boards per
0.8 assists per
3.0 blocks per
2.4 steals per
35.2 minutes per
67% from the field
53.5% from the line

:yep:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Hey...remember when we wanted Marcus Camby really, really bad and some Heat fans (not sure if any here) were upset we used the exception on Ray instead of Camby? Well he's barely played in NY, and call me crazy, but I think I'd rather have Bird over Camby at this point.


Damn, I hope it wasn't me...

I know I really wanted Camby and I thought that getting help on the wing was the last thing we needed but I do remember being happy that we got Allen though...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Damn, Jarvis is going HAM in the D-League right now. Past 4 games:
> 
> 24.2 points per
> 11.8 boards per
> 0.8 assists per
> 3.0 blocks per
> 2.4 steals per
> 35.2 minutes per
> 67% from the field
> 53.5% from the line
> 
> :yep:


Saw he put up a 23/20/3/2 on 10-13 shooting in his last game 

These numbers never really speak to much, but unlike with Pitt, at least Varnado is putting up dominant stats in that league, on the same team and against the same comp that Pitt was going up against. 

Anyway, Sioux Falls are done with the season and didnt make the playoffs, so Jarvis should be back with the Heat already. No doubt he'll get playing time in the final couple of games.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yep, thats basically what I took from it too W2B. Pitt didnt ever really put his foot down and dominate the competition. Varnado is starting to do that. I remember Ira saying that he was surprised by Varnado's offensive game after we signed him to the 10 dayers. Good to see it is coming around.

Jarvis should get some decent PT over the last few games, so looking forward to seeing if he can transfer his great play of late to the big leagues.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah he was recalled on Sunday. Hoping he gets some minutes the last 2-3 games. Pitt's stats in the D-League were always borderline encouraging, and essentially what you'd hope he'd put up in the NBA at worst. Good to see Varnado put up star stats in the D-League. Awesome he's finally healthy. He could be the heir apparent to the Birdman.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Well...look who's videobombing now.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Awww cute the celtcis want to be like us.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Damn, Jarvis is going HAM in the D-League right now. Past 4 games:
> 
> 24.2 points per
> 11.8 boards per
> 0.8 assists per
> 3.0 blocks per
> 2.4 steals per
> 35.2 minutes per
> 67% from the field
> 53.5% from the line
> 
> :yep:





Wade2Bosh said:


> Saw he put up a 23/20/3/2 on 10-13 shooting in his last game
> 
> These numbers never really speak to much, but unlike with Pitt, at least Varnado is putting up dominant stats in that league, on the same team and against the same comp that Pitt was going up against.
> 
> Anyway, Sioux Falls are done with the season and didnt make the playoffs, so Jarvis should be back with the Heat already. No doubt he'll get playing time in the final couple of games.





Jace said:


> Yeah he was recalled on Sunday. Hoping he gets some minutes the last 2-3 games. Pitt's stats in the D-League were always borderline encouraging, and essentially what you'd hope he'd put up in the NBA at worst. Good to see Varnado put up star stats in the D-League. Awesome he's finally healthy. He could be the heir apparent to the Birdman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Juwan made the trip to Atlanta to along with the rest of the fab 5, to watch the National championship game


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Someone spotted Cole on the flight with Juwan today. No idea what his connection is. Maybe he knows Burke from Ohio?

Seeing Heat fans on twitter pining to draft Hardaway. Would be fun, but might create some awkward tension PT-wise with Sr. in the org. We're likely only going to have the Mr. Irrelevant pick, but we could easily buy a 2nd-rounder to nab him.

OT: DX now has Larkin in the 1st round after having him out of the draft all year.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Man, Juwan looks so happy, like he just won a 2nd chip or something.

It was funny to see him grab Rose like a little kid on the jumbotron. He looks like a kid again, that's great!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

NBA has announced it will give one MVP vote to the fans, via Twitter, effectively giving Kobe Bryant a plus-one vote handicap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

So ****ing dumb.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I don't see the point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 3m
> Shane Battier named winner of Magic Johnson Award for excellence on the court combined with cooperation with the media and fans.


Well deserved.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Didn't know that existed. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

So the Bucks are now pretty much locked into that 8th spot and our 1st rd opponent, but 5-7 is still far from decided.

Bulls lost to the Raptors tonight and are just one game ahead of the Hawks. Bulls are also battling even more injury issues of late. Meanwhile, Boston is just one game behind the Hawks in the loss column as well. 

Bulls and Celtics both own the tiebreaker over the Hawks. And if it ends tied between the Celtics and the Bulls, the Bulls own the tie breaker.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I coudln't resist, usually, these things are petty but this is too damn hilarious!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> So the Bucks are now pretty much locked into that 8th spot and our 1st rd opponent, but 5-7 is still far from decided.
> 
> Bulls lost to the Raptors tonight and are just one game ahead of the Hawks. Bulls are also battling even more injury issues of late. Meanwhile, Boston is just one game behind the Hawks in the loss column as well.
> 
> Bulls and Celtics both own the tiebreaker over the Hawks. And if it ends tied between the Celtics and the Bulls, the Bulls own the tie breaker.


Kill Them All


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

SVG thinks the Knicks would beat the Heat in a series if Wade and JR Smith were swapped. I...disagree.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I wouldn't bet against current LeBron in 99% of situations, but JR Smith is a tricky one. If he bought into playing next to LeBron it'd be lethal, but he's the kind of player who can single handedly lose you games too.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Product placement!


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

HAHAHAHA birdman...that was the funniest bomb yet. someone needs to gif that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

8 minutes of Wade and Lebron alley-oops. Fun watch. They got most of them them from the past 3 years through about halfway through this season


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

You all are too happy this year. I miss the bitchy days.

Good God, we still have enemies to destroy! In the Eastern playoffs alone we have to deal with the.... Uh... Hm. Well. Nevermind.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> You all are too happy this year. I miss the bitchy days.
> 
> Good God, we still have enemies to destroy! In the Eastern playoffs alone we have to deal with the.... Uh... Hm. Well. Nevermind.


hahahahahaha


This is the first year I am confident that we will reach the Finals in a cakewalk. I just hope we don't get any injuries.

You never know in the Finals though. I gotta say that if a healthy MIA loses against any teams in 7, they deserve to lose because they are head and shoulders better than everybody else, it would be a huge choking job and with everything that has happened in the 2 years, I can't believe that can happen. I think the boys learned their lesson in the first year.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

No KG/Pierce tomorrow. Reading between lines, there seems to be a chance UD/Wade play. Weird for the league to schedule potential big draw games like BOS/CHI/CLE this late in the season.

A Boston win tomorrow would lock them into 7th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Saw Doc say after their loss last night that they were keeping track of the Bucks because, although they do wanna face Miami, they dont wanna face Miami in the 1st round. So the Bucks losing last night, makes their decision to rest their older players much easier.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron apparently "murdered" the weight room today, and posted an after picture in yoga pants. :laugh: Good to see he's still working hard behind scenes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He's the guy I least worry about on the team. 

I'm guessing everyone goes tomorrow night of Bosh is over the flu.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade plans on playing. Describes what he sat out with as a bone bruise around the right knee


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 4m
> Dwyane Wade plans to play Friday against Boston, after missing six games with bone bruises around right kneecap.
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 1m
> Wade to AP: "I'm feeling good. ... To have a setback with something like bruises, it was tough." (He hopes to play Sunday as well.)


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wonder how important rhythm is to the team, whether or not Spo will try to get them all playing at least limited minutes the last couple of games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Dont see it. Especially since Monday is the 2nd night of a back to back, so I cant see Wade or Lebron playing in that one.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Since it's a back-to-back they can skip the back end and play them the last one. Pretty much like consecutive playoff games anyway.

This article is a few days old, but I was just able to find it (ESPN Insider). It's from one of my favorite, often controversially progressive-minded, bball writers Ethan Strauss, who's been on a crusade to defend Bosh throughout his Heat tenure. He does a good job of putting into perspective why Bosh should still be considered a superstar.



> _Why Chris Bosh is a superstar_
> 
> *
> Bosh's role among the Miami SuperFriends obscures his true quality*
> Chris Bosh beat the Spurs with a 3-pointer, but is that really what a big man is supposed to do?
> Obviously, the Miami Heat must retain you-know-who in 2014, when he can become a free agent, as he's not yet 30 years old, he's at the top of his game, and he's coveted the league over.
> 
> The man's certainly proven himself worthy of such high-level, pull-out-all-stops wooing. After we saw him at his weakest moment in the 2011 Finals, he swam through an unrelenting media bile flood, persevered, and came out a champion on the other end. In the most nervy, high-leverage drama, he pulled Miami back from the brink with big shot after big shot. Let the skewering subside, because this is his time.
> 
> Those two paragraphs could describe LeBron James, but the above sentences also fit quite snugly around the game and reputation of a gawky, brilliant center. He is Chris Bosh, a big man hiding in plain sight, a superstar obscured while playing for the most visible team, and a winner facing the kind of unabated public mockery that greets losers.
> 
> Bosh is better than ever, though he's had a difficult time convincing folks of this while plying his trade as a supposed third wheel. He's made sacrifices for victories, and such sacrifices have resulted in withheld praise as the wins pile up. It's principally why he's the most maligned Big Three member, despite last year's playoffs proving Miami's stark need for his presence. It's principally why, with Dwight Howard still not 100 percent, Bosh has a claim to the "best big man" title, a designation usually reserved for guys who live near the rim.
> 
> *The rebounding problem*
> When Bosh's rebounding numbers took a dive from his Toronto days, so too did his reputation. There are certain expectations for a big man, and we haven't completely moved on from the era in which a big man's role was quite specific. The assumption is that if you aren't pulling down at least 10 boards, you aren't doing your job.
> 
> When power forwards and centers miss that threshold, they're ridiculed as "soft" or worse. To some, Bosh is "just a jump-shooter," as though being an elite marksman were a problem for a basketball player. Though the frontcourt positions have evolved, the criticisms of these big men remain rather Neanderthal. It's far more common to merely cite raw rebounding totals than look into how rebounds relate to role.
> 
> At less than seven boards per his average 33 minutes, Bosh probably should grab more rebounds. But his relative lack of boards is mostly a function of a job well adhered to. As Couper Moorhead of Heat.com has pointed out, Bosh's boards have declined sharply alongside LeBron, as Bosh's job is to seal off an opponent and serve as fullback to James' rebound rushing attack. This epitomizes how Bosh's role with Miami has gone: He mustn't go for his own numbers but instead fit his game to the overall Heat approach.
> 
> *Shooting star*
> Bosh's floor placement is another example of how he's subsumed his game into the team concept. Bosh exists far from the hoop so that LeBron can live close to it. Back in 2009-10 with the Raptors, more than half of CB4's shots were close to the rim. Today, less than 40 percent of his tries are near the bucket. Usually, such a stat would indicate decline. Not so in Bosh's case, as he's transitioned from a penetrating offensive focal point to a guy who better serves his team as a shooter.
> 
> If Bosh is a perimeter decoy, mainly positioned so as to free up the paint for LeBron and Wade, then few decoys are as deadly. This year, Miami's big man is hitting more than half of his long 2-pointers, defying that shot's foreboding status as the worst in hoops. He's become, by some measures, the game's best in the midrange (shooting better than 50 percent on long 2s, and being especially deadly near the right elbow, as this Kirk Goldsberry piece illustrates), and fueled his team's unstoppable pick-and-roll attack in the process.
> 
> Bosh's shot can be a decoy within a decoy, as he has one of the most effective shot-fakes in basketball. As he pretends to hoist, his right foot lurches a step back by which to launch his dribble toward the rim. Defenders can't see this, as they must leap at the shot (fake) and watch helplessly as a supposed big man demonstrates guard skills by driving towards the hoop. It's an ability you associate more with perimeter guards than with a center listed at 6-foot-11. It's an ability that few similarly sized players have the ability to stop.
> 
> The Heat greatly benefit from their center's propensity to play as a guard would. The problem for Bosh is, we generally judge players based on how much they imitate what we've come to expect from their position. Just as Westbrook is too much of a scorer to be a "true" point guard in the public's estimation, Bosh's rep takes a hit because he doesn't act like a center or even his former position of power forward. To be the rare tall guy with little guy skills is to be derided for not acting your height. This, despite the obvious advantages to being as skilled as you are tall.
> 
> *A different kind of efficiency*
> Bosh also suffers reputation-wise from a lower usage rate and fewer minutes. As Kevin Pelton has elucidated, using more possessions can boost a guy's advanced statistics.
> 
> How can a player with barely a 20 PER be a superstar? Well, Bosh can't be involved in as many possessions, given that he shares those possessions with two other superstars, so his PER is far lower in Miami than it was with relatively talentless Toronto (it was 25.1 in his final season there). Despite taking more long jumpers than ever, Bosh has a spectacular true shooting percentage of 59.0 (just 0.2 off his career high). In short, he's become a more efficient scorer while subsisting on the most difficult of shots.
> 
> Ask yourself: Is Chris Bosh playing any less hard than the days where he averaged 24 and 11? Is he any less effective? Close observation would prompt a "no" to each question, and closer observation would actually reveal improvement. He shoots better than before, he defends better than before, and he uses his right hand with increasing facility.
> 
> With Dwight Howard diminished, Toronto's version of Bosh would be held in higher regard than any other big man in basketball, on the offensive end at the very least. Well, the Toronto version (and then some) still exists. He's just such a chameleon that it eluded your eyes. He's just so camouflaged to his team's offensive and defensive needs that his adaptability was mistaken for a vanishing act.
> 
> On the whole, Bosh is a good defender. He is quick and long and adheres to his responsibilities on pick-and-roll defense. He's also absolutely crucial to this particular team. In last year's playoffs, Kevin Garnett and Rajon Rondo abused Miami's Boshless D until the Heat got a full complement of their big man in Games 6 and 7. We can quibble over whether Bosh is an elite defender, but Miami's defense has a vital need for what he does against taller opponents.
> 
> *A winning player, and a superstar*
> Save for winning a championship, Bosh is in the perfect storm for getting underrated. He plays against prototype for his position, sacrifices his numbers to help his team win, appears next to two more famous superstars, and plays fewer minutes than similarly talented peers. It's enough to make people forget about a shot to win a Finals game, and a 3-pointer flurry that sank the Celtics in Game 7 of the East finals. It's enough to make us eventually forget about his latest clutch game-winner against San Antonio, because we aren't exactly compiling a dossier on Chris Bosh: The Winner.
> 
> But Bosh is a winning player, and an improved one. Even better than that, he's a superstar. The poor guy just happens to be trapped under a lot of teammate possessions and a lot of misguided perceptions.
> 
> In 2013, the best center can be someone who doesn't dominate the paint. In 2013, the best center can even be the third best player on his team. And in 2014, he's a big man that other teams should want.


Not sure about him being the best center in the league with Gasol and Duncan playing the way they are, but he's certainly underrated.

And for dessert, some LeBron Phantom Cam best of:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> "I'm feeling good," Wade said. "The toughest part is mentally more so than physically. I played two weeks with it and eventually I felt it getting a little worse and I said, 'OK, I've got to shut it down.'"
> 
> Wade has also dealt with a twisted ankle in the past couple weeks, but the knee was the bigger concern. Doctors eventually found three separate bone bruises that essentially surrounded his kneecap, and Wade said rest and treatment has largely taken care of the problem.





> Wade's latest knee issue started March 6, when he took a hit in a game against the Orlando Magic. Another blow to the knee came on March 18 in Boston, resulting in another bruise. Wade said he isn't sure how the third bruise happened.
> 
> Those hits came during what became Miami's 27-game winning streak, the second-longest in NBA history that was snapped six games shy of the Heat matching the record 33-game run by the Los Angeles Lakers in the 1971-72 season.
> 
> "I think that winning streak played a role in me playing a little too long," Wade said.
> 
> Wade played March 27 against Chicago, twisting his ankle in that game, the one that snapped the 27-game streak. He started two nights later in New Orleans and logged 33 minutes, then hasn't appeared since.
> 
> He expects his minutes to be somewhat limited on Friday as he works his way back, tuning up for the playoffs.
> 
> "I'm sure my lungs will need that," he said.


*More*

Sounds like he wants to play out, though I'm sure he and all the other stars will be held out of the Cleveland game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Amazing article, thanks for the share!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Only road game left is @CLE. We should only send Rio/Cole/Miller/Jones/Rashard/Bird/Joel/Varnado/Juwan. 

Even if Spo really did want to go that barebones, I wonder if LeBron would ask to travel so he could hit Akron up again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Between the Gallinari injury and now the Kobe injury, it makes the Heat maintenance program look that much better, and it should shut the people up who have a problem with it (very few do, but still). The playoffs are a grind and Lebron having cramping issues in the finals just shows how much of a grind they are. 

Anyway, tough blow for Kobe and the Lakers. Really wanted them to get in and give the 1 seed a run for their money.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

am I the only one that thinks without Kobe Lakers now have a better chance to win games in playoffs. They play alot better without him and move the ball well. It's a chance that Pau and Dwight can really be offensive threats and they are alot more efficiant than Kobe.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I think they'll still get in the playoffs, they'll just test the 1 a whole lot less.

Supposedly Achilles injuries aren't the result of wear, and can simply happen any time.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

MIL loses to CHA with Jennings (Achilles) and Sanders (back) out, setting Heat-Bucks in stone for the 1st round. I'm just tired of seeing the damn Celtics. Four years in a row would've been too much KG and PP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Monte Ellis have it all. Surprised he couldnt win in Charlotte without Jennings and Sanders. 

Just thankful they fired Skiles. They are much different against us without him.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah Couper Moorhead broke that down during the streak. If Skiles could figure out a way to not wear on his players, he could be similar to Thibodeau.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> Milwaukee it is! One week away. I can't wait!!! #playoffs


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Quick! Someone stick a microphone in Brandon Jennings' face and ask him Heat questions!


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Quick! Someone stick a microphone in Brandon Jennings' face and ask him Heat questions!


"Uhh I liked our chances last week...but uh...that was all figurative and stuff. You know, we're just here to uh...have fun."


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I hope that the Lakers miss the playoffs. With all the 72-10 talks in the pre-season...

I hate that Kobe got such a severe injury though. I never wish injuries on anybody. Especially that severe.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I hope that the Lakers miss the playoffs. With all the 72-10 talks in the pre-season...
> 
> I hate that Kobe got such a severe injury though. I never wish injuries on anybody. Especially that severe.


It was 73-9 that they predicted to go. "At the very least"

And If games were officiated properly (Lakers barely winning shooting 36 more freethrows than GS) they wouldn't make it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Pretty cool, we only lost five games to Western teams this season: @MEM, @LAC, vs. GSW, @UTA, and @POR. Three of those games we had a good chance to win late. And they say we beat up on the "Leastern" Conference.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Toronto up 19 on the Nets at the half. Loss by the Nets would lock in the Pacers at 3 and Nets at 4. Pacers down 7 at the half in New York.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @MiamiHEAT: Shane Battier, Udonis Haslem and Dwyane Wade are not traveling with the team to Cleveland. They will not play in tomorrow night's #HEATgame.


LeBron says he'll only play if asked. Can't see Spo doing that to him on a b2b.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Kyle Veazey ‏@kyleveazey 7m
> Grizzlies announce they've waived Dexter Pittman.


..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @JoeGoodmanJr: RT @kyleveazey: Grizzlies announce they've waived Dexter Pittman.


Welp.

Edit: Shoulda known the Dex news was too hot to be 1st on. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Nets lose. Pacers get the 3 seed. Nets 4th.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @HPbasketball: Of the top seven players in minutes vs. Miami for Milwaukee, only two had positive net ratings. Dunleavy +3.5 and LRMAM +19.1


LRMAM has always played us well.



> Noteworthy: Chris Andersen had 15 points and seven rebounds in just 15 minutes, and on only four shots. Miami is now 37-3 in games he has played. “You know, the organization allows me to be the player that I am,” Andersen said. With that said, Andersen insisted he hasn’t thought about anything beyond this season, after which his contract expires.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Can't emphasize enough how great that Birdman signing was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> The Heat bench went into hysterics in the second quarter, when a young boy who was drawn up to look like Andersen - replete with the multi-colored neck tattoos - was shown on scoreboard screens


Spent a few minutes looking for a pic of the kid and couldnt find one. Then go on twitter and Ethan retweeted a pic of him. 










Hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah during the game Ethan retweeted someone who saw the kid and took a picture of him. Then after the game the kid's mom tweeted Ethan pics.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

^:laugh:

Birdman is my favourite player on this roster. I've always had a real respect for those all hustle not much skill kind of players, but the fact he has that hustle and combines it with the ability to catch a ball? It's so refreshing from a Miami Heat big.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> "@TonyHEAT2xWC: Miami is 37-3 in Gs Chris Anderson has played in this season. Personal win % of .925.Highest win % of any player ever in NBA w/40+ Gs played"


..


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

MVP


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just noticed Wade is the same height as Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

No way. To me that pic clearly shows Bosh the tallest, followed by Lewis, Lebron, and Ray and Wade are nearly the same height.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Doc...too many Crown & gingers tonight? :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Larry Sanders is struggling with a bulging disc.



> Larry Sanders traveled to Chicago Tuesday to get a second opinion on his back injury.
> Sanders has been bothered by his back since early February and he's going through a flare-up right now. He's scheduled to rejoin the team in Oklahoma City on Wednesday, but we'd be absolutely shocked if he suited up for that one as the Bucks are locked into the East's No. 8 seed. That means impressive rookie John Henson, who has averaged 11.7 points, 14.7 rebounds and 3.5 blocks over the last four games, will draw another start. Sanders' status for the first-round playoff series against the Heat is unclear.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Henson is annoying as hell with those long ass arms. Its too bad their coach started playing him again.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> Just noticed Wade is the same height as Lebron


Wtf, Wade looks huge in this pic, not just height but mass. Looks altered/photo shopped. Wade and Bron definitely aren't the same height or build.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

^Made the big ass pics smaller.


Broussard told Sedano that Spo is his coach of the year vote. Bill Simmons said on a podcast last week that Spo was his choice as well. Homer Tony Fiorentino is voting Spo and Ethan last night said Spo had his vote. He likely wont win, but Spo's got a few votes for him.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

ATL deploying tank lineups against TOR. Down 18 almost at halftime.

Looks like CHI will be in our side of the bracket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

If the Hawks are throwing these lineups out there tonight, then tomorrow will be even more of the same.

Bulls won 3 of 4 against the Nets. Hawks and Pacers split the season series at 2, with both holding court at home.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

And the Knicks can keep CHI (who swept them this season) out of their bracket by beating ATL tomorrow. A win for both.

Some moderately good draft news for the Heat. OK State guard Marcus Smart, a lotto pick, is shockingly staying for his sophomore year. That would've set us a player back if we got the Phirst this year. Will make next year's draft even deeper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Do we even have a 2nd round pick this year?


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Made the big ass pics smaller.


Hmm, sorry about that.

I don't know how you win 65 or 66 games and don't get COTY, Lebron or not.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> Hmm, sorry about that.
> 
> I don't know how you win 65 or 66 games and don't get COTY, Lebron or not.


Its funny because when Lebron and Bosh joined Miami everyone said Lebron will never win MVP again and Spo would never win COTY.

And now there is a very strong chance that they will when both in the same year.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

We only have the Mr. Irrelevant pick this year. Last I looked, DX had us taking our boy Kenny Kadji.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

With Sheed retiring, the Knicks on the verge of signing...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Question that I've been pondering for awhile now:

I know we're all sick of playing Boston, but let's put entertainment value aside for a second. Who scares you the most in the Conference Finals (if we get there) between the Celtics and Knicks?

Aka, who are you cheering on to win that series so we can avoid them?

I think we can beat both of them, but I'm curious to see who you guys would want to play if you could choose. I also realize there are other teams, like Indiana, that should be mentioned. Just focusing on these 2 right now though.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

^

I don't want to avoid anybody, my fire is still burning from the 90s for the Knicks knocking us out so many times.

Obviously it's not the same players or the same team, but it's the same damn ugly colors and organization.

Not to mention I think they've beat us every game this year?

I want to go through the Knicks.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'd love to see the Knicks not make a 2nd round again, but it would e fun to shut their fans up. Their shooting makes them more of a danger than Boston for us.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I guess I feel the same. I have an admiration for Doc Rivers despite how I feel about some of the Celtic players, so I feel a lot more hate towards the Knicks. Because of that, I would love to go through them even though they worry me more.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> ^
> 
> I don't want to avoid anybody, my fire is still burning from the 90s for the Knicks knocking us out so many times.
> 
> Obviously it's not the same players or the same team, but it's the same damn ugly colors and organization.
> 
> Not to mention I think they've beat us every game this year?
> 
> I want to go through the Knicks.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

^ Totally forgot we beat them during the streak. Memory fail again.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Rather see Knicks and prove our dominance on the second best team in the east this season.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @CoupNBA: Heat-Bucks Game 1 will be 7:00 pm Sunday. Game 2 7:30 Tuesday on NBA TV. Game 3 7:00 pm Thursday on TNT. Game 4 is 3:30 pm Sunday on ABC.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Good. Did not want that afternoon opener on Sunday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

NBA TV will air a special on Friday at 7:30pm ET called "Miami Heat: A Run at History".


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*










Hahahaha, she's still on Chris Bosh's case. It is so funny. She tweeted this after she tried to pull a Kanye. 

Did the story ever come up why she is doing this whole bosh thing or has bosh ever said anything?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Million dollar question :laugh: It is hilarious.


Miami New Times picked up on it and has some older tweets she made mentioning Bosh :laugh:

*Aubrey Plaza Has a Chris Bosh Obsession*


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Byron Scott fired. Can't wait to read Windhorst spin whomever they hire as a win for the LBJ2Cleveland campaign.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Tim Reynolds was just on the Ticket's Heat show talking about playoff stuff. Seems all the beat writers are convinced Battier will start. Unlike Skolnick he thinks UD will still be a rotation regular though.

Chalmers
Wade
LeBron
Battier
Bosh
--
Ray
Bird

Will be the definite 7. I could see everyone else being situational beyond that. Miller, Cole, UD, and Rashard fight for scraps.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:laugh:

When asked about ATL tanking to avoid our bracket side, Wade brought up Yak Diarrhea banking in a 3 late in the last game of the season to match us with Boston. Everyone was cheering while he was thinking "Noooo!" Forgot who we would've played had he gotten his way, but he said he knew it was the better matchup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Heat would have been the 6th seed and would have faced Atlanta. We won 3 of 4 against them that season. So yeah, that 3 point bank shot was really bad in the long run.

Heat were on fire to end that season. They went 12-1 over the last 13 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Michael Wallace ‏@WallaceNBA_ESPN 10m
> As vacancies grow, don't be stunned if Heat assist Dave Fizdale's name circulates. Scouts say he's on 'next up' radar.
> 
> Michael Wallace ‏@WallaceNBA_ESPN 9m
> Fizdale drew modest interest last year, but felt time wasn't right w/Heat at top of its game. Case may be same now.


Definitely only a a matter of time until Coach Fiz gets his shot. Very good coach and the players seem to love him as well.

But I can see why he's in no rush to leave.

http://instagram.com/natasha_sen/

It pays to be a coach on the heat :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Ah yes. That's who she is. I follow her on Twitter and couldn't remember why. Yeah I hope Fiz stays. The players love him.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I thought Fiz was one of the unlikely Assistants to leave the Heat organization?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Tim Reynolds was just on the Ticket's Heat show talking about playoff stuff. Seems all the beat writers are convinced Battier will start. Unlike Skolnick he thinks UD will still be a rotation regular though.
> 
> Chalmers
> Wade
> LeBron
> Battier
> Bosh
> --
> Ray
> Bird
> 
> Will be the definite 7. I could see everyone else being situational beyond that. Miller, Cole, UD, and Rashard fight for scraps.


As much as I think they are the only ones to be a lock, I wouldn't be surprise to see Spo going with a 8-9 man deep rotation on a nightly basis.

I think Cole will be the 8th man with UD and MM sharing the 9th role depending on situations and match ups.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Million dollar question :laugh: It is hilarious.
> 
> 
> Miami New Times picked up on it and has some older tweets she made mentioning Bosh :laugh:
> 
> *Aubrey Plaza Has a Chris Bosh Obsession*


The funniest one is def Boshhhhhh stop ignoring meeeeeee

I watch P&R so I can totally hear it in my head. hahahhaa


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @*Bucks*: We’re Gonna Win In Six. - Brandon Jennings on #*BucksPlayoffs*


:stephena2:

Was going to post the LeBron stare "SOON" .gif, but this isn't even worth it.



> @*mySynergySports*  1m LeBron James ends the year shooting 77% in transition, 69% on put backs, and 53% on spot-up jump shots. Wild numbers.


53% spotting up. :eek8:



> @*mySynergySports*  10m In 2012, Kevin Durant and LeBron James finished 22nd and 23rd in overall scoring efficiency. This season they ranked 11th and 10th.


Weird.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Who the hell was in front of them?


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just saw the Brandon Jennings quote on facebook. Always hated that guy ever since the draft. Anyone remember how he was naming off rookies that he thought he was better than? Smh.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> :stephena2:
> 
> Was going to post the LeBron stare "SOON" .gif, but this isn't even worth it.
> 
> 53% spotting up. :eek8:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird.


Thanks for the Jennings quote, I needed a sig quote update.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lebron interviewed on Sportscenter 







*Spo on with Jorge Sedano* 

*Spo and Riley* on with Lebatard, Stu and Max Kellerman


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

What a world of a difference getting the 1st seed does. Heat will have an even easier trip to the finals this year. We will only have to face one of Boston, Knicks, or pacers. Pretty much the 3 teams that can give us the most trouble. We let them tire each other out and will only have to face one of them. 

We might face bulls but without Rose and with the shaky health that they have, I would take them over Boston, New York or Indiana any day this year in terms of who is the easiest.


----------



## Drizzy

Dee-Zy said:


> What a world of a difference getting the 1st seed does. Heat will have an even easier trip to the finals this year. We will only have to face one of Boston, Knicks, or pacers. Pretty much the 3 teams that can give us the most trouble. We let them tire each other out and will only have to face one of them.
> 
> We might face bulls but without Rose and with the shaky health that they have, I would take them over Boston, New York or Indiana any day this year in terms of who is the easiest.


I'll admit, I followed the standings all year hoping those exact 3 ended up on the other side.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> What a world of a difference getting the 1st seed does. Heat will have an even easier trip to the finals this year. We will only have to face one of Boston, Knicks, or pacers. Pretty much the 3 teams that can give us the most trouble. We let them tire each other out and will only have to face one of them.
> 
> We might face bulls but without Rose and with the shaky health that they have, I would take them over Boston, New York or Indiana any day this year in terms of who is the easiest.


Knicks lose to boston, Brook loses to Bulls.

Bullston. This years motherphukers. And WE WILL DESTROY. 16-0 I SWEAR.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> "@KingJames: Zero Dark Thirty-6 Activated! I'm gone"


Apparently his way of announcing a Playoff Twitter silence again. Stealth I guess?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I don't see the banged up Bulls getting past BKN


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I wrote up a bracket for fun the other day and picked them. Just couldn't sell myself on BRO. Missed the game, but people always erroneously overreact to game 1's. It's the feel out game. Playoff basketball is defined by adjustments, which really come in the subsequent games. I am tempted to dive off of the CHI wagon though. Did Noah play?

Funny how LeBron tweeted that just before midnight. It's like the postseason is Yom Kippur and he can't tweet.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I predicted Bosh would have his first season over 20 PER with the Heat this year, which he did, but was way off on him averaging over 20 pts. The latter was a silly prediction though, all things considered. Pretty cool having 3 guys over 20 PER.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I was really hoping Bosh to avg 20ppg on the Heat and have 3 players avg 20ppg. I think there are enough points to go around, but the way MIA plays, I don't see it happening. :/


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I think the important thing is that they are efficient. It's crazy to see that each of the big 3 avg above 52FG% on the season.

Just looked up the stats, Bosh avg less ppg this season but on a much higher FG% so that's good, up in blocks but in his 3 seasons with The Heat, his rebounds have been steadily declining...

No matter how you slice it, 6.8rpg from your starting C is wtf. The important is that we win games but that is ****ed up.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Meh, Brook Lopez only averaged 6.9 rebounds a game. And he is pretty much considered the best C. And it's not like he has a Wade or Lebron flying around grabbing boards either


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I give Bosh a little break because of how his teammates rebound. Marc Gasol only grabs one more per game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm so primed for the playoffs.

I have been waiting for this since January.

I want to have a nice Miami Heat picture as a Facebook Profile Pic but can't figure something out. The last one I used was:









I want a nice pic... anybody has any idea?


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

me too i want something that portrays pure evil.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> me too i want something that portrays pure evil.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

This is my wallpaper for the playoffs, they look pretty evil to me.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I like this pic, I'm just gonna put it here with the defending champions.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> This is my wallpaper for the playoffs, they look pretty evil to me.


Says east champs on their shirts though. not a fan of that. Plus i was thinking something more like Darth Vaders mask on lebron...that type of evil. Saw some already...but they were horribly done.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I didn't want to go evil actually. Het don't have and don't need to have that bad guys sticker anymore. 

I also wanted something that represents the team more than just Bron or wade and Bron.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I didn't want to go evil actually. Het don't have and don't need to have that bad guys sticker anymore.
> 
> I also wanted something that represents the team more than just Bron or wade and Bron.


Yeah im more of a total domination guy that wants opponents to receive no mercy. That's just me though.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lol. Why even waste the money?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

THAT JERSEY OMG WTF


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*










Big 3 in the top 20 in FG%. Two of only three perimeters.



> @tomhaberstroh: Elias: LeBron has posted the game-high PTS, REB, and AST in a playoff game more times (8) than the next 3 guys combined (Bird 3, MJ/Shaq 2).


Damn.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Big 3 all in top 20 FG% and the only other perimeter guy is Parker, another aberration.

Wow! These guys are putting up Big men efficiency playing near the rim.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron just smoked Rio-Ray in around the world, even lapping Ray. He made them do pushups afterward. So I guess he's our best shooter now too?


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> LeBron just smoked Rio-Ray in around the world, even lapping Ray. He made them do pushups afterward. So I guess he's our best shooter now too?


His confidence is at it's pinnacle, He know's he can beat anyone at anything on the b-ball court. 

Remember when people thought he was better with the Cavs, I don't think it's even a debate now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*






:laugh:

So nonchalant about it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He's not human.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Oh. My. God.






Apparently this was done by Limp Bizkit guitarist Wes Borland and some other people, but Bosh wasn't happy about them using his identity. 

This season has had so much crazy. Worth watching the whole thing. Tells the secret story behind Bosh's ab injury.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I could only watch one minute of that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I got 4 minutes in. You gotta be on some type of acid to not only make that, but to make it through 11 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Shane Battier mentioned a superstition he had during the 27 game winning streak.


> *“Nope,” Battier said. “Well, I try to drink the same beer – Bud Light – but that’s about it. You never know. I don’t want to chance luck and switch up brands, so I’m staying loyal to Bud Light.”*


People at Bud Light heard about it, so because he stayed loyal to their beer, they decided to reward him. They surprised him with a truck load of free bud light. In total, about 1100 cases :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

And the rich get richer :laugh:

Guys with heaps of cash get shit for free.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lol in the youtube description. 

"The wording of our original caption made a wrong implication. Shane does not drink any alcohol beverages before playing, and we apologize for our mistake."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> And the rich get richer :laugh:
> 
> Guys with heaps of cash get shit for free.


Extacly the 1st thing I thought when I heard about this. As the saying goes, it pays to be rich.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The beginning of the Bosh video is hard to get through, but it gets better as it goes and starts to tie in reality.

And Shane did say he drinks a Bud Light on game day during the day. He didn't actually keep those, obviously.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

OT:










Love the way the logo looks on the helmet. These would look fantastic with more orange. No idea why the facemask is white and they removed so much orange from the stripes. I blame the Marlins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I like them too. Some say too plain. But I'd rather have them be too plain, then what the Jaguars have done.

I agree about the orange, but that camera seems to have flushed the orange out pretty good. Might be able to make out the orange a little bit better.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Exactly. Was hoping for erring on the side of too plain. The Dolphins are closer to a Celtic/Bulls-type of identity than a Heat one. Gotta keep the sets simple and close to classic. The Jags' look hideous. They can never get their unis right.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The rest of the NBA needs to sit back and







while the Heat







their butts.

Just give up. I don't smoke but I imagine it's more fun than being pounded by LeBron.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

When is Steph Curry's contract up? And how good is his little bro compared to him. 

Riley has some recruiting to do.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Haha, I was also pipedreaming of a LBJ/Curry combo earlier. They'd love each other.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I hate the new Dolphins logo. =/

I don't know how that is "classic." The classic pose of the Dolphin jumping in front of the sunburst was destroyed.

I call the new Dolphin humpy the whale.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Haha, I was also pipedreaming of a LBJ/Curry combo earlier. They'd love each other.


I can see James, Wade and Bosh surrounding little boy Curry in a shadowed environment "Come to the dark side steph"

But really he would be amazing as our starting PG when Allen retires. Wade would be around 33-34 and have Chalmers as the sixth man?

Now that I think of it, most of our team will be really old loll. I guarantee Lebron has or will be talking to Curry.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Would almost definitely not be financially possible.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Would almost definitely not be financially possible.


Obviously, Curry is young and want's that money. But you never know.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Better chance of having Dell Curry here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just to give doctor a modicum of hope: Curry is one of the few superstars to grow up wealthy.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

OT: PBev looking nice in Houston. I think Cole will be better for us, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

P-Bev was just here at the wrong time. If we had the shooters back then that we have now, his J wouldnt have been as big an issue. 

Very happy with Cole as well though.


----------



## -33-

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> OT: PBev looking nice in Houston. I think Cole will be better for us, though.





Wade2Bosh said:


> P-Bev was just here at the wrong time. If we had the shooters back then that we have now, his J wouldnt have been as big an issue.
> 
> Very happy with Cole as well though.


I thought of the same thing watching the game, had to stop in here...

I'm not sure if Norris or Beverley is better for us. But damn Beverley is filling up the stat sheet tonight.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> OT: PBev looking nice in Houston.





Wade2Bosh said:


> P-Bev was just here at the wrong time.





-33- said:


> I thought of the same thing watching the game, had to stop in here...
> 
> I'm not sure if Norris or Beverley is better for us. But damn Beverley is filling up the stat sheet tonight.


I TOLD ALL OF YOU

ALL OF YOU

YOU ALL DIDN'T WANT HIM!

PAT RILEY NEEDS TO _ALWAYS_ LISTEN TO ME

I LIKE JOEL, HE GETS CONTRACT EXTENSION AND WE WIN CHAMPIONSHIP :guitar:

I LIKE JARVIS, HE GETS SIGNED TO BENCH ROLE AND WE GO ON WINNING STREAK :meditate:

I LIKE ARNETT MOULTRIE SO WE DRAFT HIM, GIVE ME A SEIZURE, AND TRADE HIM! :wtf:

AND NOW... NOW. PATRICK BEVERLEY GETS AN OPPORTUNITY AND PWNS RUSSELL WESTBROOK! I WILL MINDFACT IF WE KEEP HIM INSTEAD OF SIGNING SUCKY JERRY STACKHOUSE THEN WE ARE GOING FOR 3-PEAT woot! WHY YOU NO ALWAYS LISTEN TO YO BOY SMITTY? :frenchy:


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

^ Yup no stackhouse + no bibby. Chalmers P-Bev combo


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Beverley probably needed those extra years overseas though. He couldn't even do anything off the dribble then. Always went nowhere. He was Joel the PG.

Henry Abbott from ESPN True Hoop was on Dan LeBatard's radio show and basically said Riley's done a bad job surrounding the Big 3, save for a few pieces, and that it could've been much easier on the stars with younger and even some foreign players. Can't disagree. Riley's really tied to proven vets, passing up guys who'd help us like Moultrie. Might have to start looking at foreign guys and draft picks for cheap labor.

They were also saying one of Mike, Joel, or UD will be amnestied this offseason. Obviously completely speculatory. Guessing Mike if it saves some lux tax burden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Speaking of young players, Justin Hamilton, remember him? Here are his stats over in Europe 

http://basketball.eurobasket.com/player/Justin_Hamilton/VEF_Riga/163527

Surprised at the very little 3pt Attempts. Could be a system thing though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Not bad at all. Had some monster games in the Latvian league (35/11, 23/14), and averaged 22/10 over 5 games. With his high motor maybe he could be like a grounded, skilled Birdman.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Beverley probably needed those extra years overseas though. He couldn't even do anything off the dribble then. Always went nowhere. He was Joel the PG.
> 
> Henry Abbott from ESPN True Hoop was on Dan LeBatard's radio show and basically said Riley's done a bad job surrounding the Big 3, save for a few pieces, and that it could've been much easier on the stars with younger and even some foreign players. Can't disagree. Riley's really tied to proven vets, passing up guys who'd help us like Moultrie. Might have to start looking at foreign guys and draft picks for cheap labor.
> 
> They were also saying one of Mike, Joel, or UD will be amnestied this offseason. Obviously completely speculatory. Guessing Mike if it saves some lux tax burden.


Our record and recent championship denies that Riley's done a bad job. But I'm all for younger players, It would be nice to have a kennith faried on our team. If only Birdman was ten years younger.

But looking at our future, we have like a 3 year window for about 6 players to retire.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Perhaps bad was the wrong word. He could've done a noticeably better job.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Steph Curry is a no way, but his bro might be possible. I'd take a shot.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hell yeah. I've had my eye on him for awhile but he'd always been slotted out of our range. Just checked, and both DX and NBADraft.net have him going undrafted. It turns out we actually owe the last pick to MEM, so we have no picks at all. I could see a team falling in love with him and his genes and taking him as early as the first round. Not likely, though. Wouldn't mind seeing us buy a 2nd-rounder to nab him. He could be a Redick-type, or maybe even be insurance in case Rio leaves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

New Dolphins uniforms were officially unveiled tonight










That aqua pops.

The newest Dolphin, Dion Jordan, holding up the new Dolphins Jersey


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hey where did you find that cool color coordinated playoff wins tallier for all teams.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I have no idea why the Dolphins traded up for Dion Jordan, people say he was the best pass rusher in the draft, but he only recorded 12 sacks in his college career?

Those unis are decent but the helmet stinks. Even the stripe on top. They totally burned the orange out of the color scheme except for the sunburst and very thin line around the numbers. We're basically aqua and white now.

I fail to see how that helmet/logo is an improvement over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> I have no idea why the Dolphins traded up for Dion Jordan, people say he was the best pass rusher in the draft, but he only recorded 12 sacks in his college career?]


I find Mike Mayock to be one of the best draft analyst. Here's what he said


> "This young man, I think he's got the potential to be the player that I compare him to, which is Jason Taylor, who ironically played for the Miami Dolphins. I also think he looks like an Aldon Smith, and if he puts on 20 pounds on that 6-foot-7 frame, one day he might be as good as a DeMarcus Ware." -- Mike Mayock


Here's him at sports science. He is a freak.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Looked like Wades knee was coming good after his aerial show in game 2, but he struggled badly tonight. It's positive that atleast he could affect the game in other ways though, and tht we had Thray to pick up the offensive slack. Still waiting for an MBP game-it'll come.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Looked like Wades knee was coming good after his aerial show in game 2, but he struggled badly tonight. It's positive that atleast he could affect the game in other ways though, and tht we had Thray to pick up the offensive slack. Still waiting for an MBP game-it'll come.


MBP game might only come unless we need it. Like last year against Boston. Lebron's pretty avid on teammates getting involved especially this year, I wouldn't expect a 35+ night unless it has to come to that.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Patrick Beverley has ended Russell Westbrook's season.

I am asking myself, did Pat Riley intentionally send P-Bev to Houston some how with directions to injure Western Conference stars? Mickey Arison could still be paying him.

Would that surprise anyone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Seeing how we match up with OKC, I doubt that 

That's awful news though. 



> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 8m
> Dwyane Wade over at Marquette again for treatment. Erik Spoelstra insists no structural damage to right knee, just a bone bruise.


Pretty funny how last year he had IU to go up to to talk with coach Crean when he struggled in game 3, and now he's back in Milwaukee and has Marquette to go and help him out. 

Its good that we have 2 days instead of the regular one day off between games here. Need to get this sweep. nothing helps heal a bruise more than rest and having a week off would help Wade a ton.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> Patrick Beverley has ended Russell Westbrook's season.
> 
> I am asking myself, did Pat Riley intentionally send P-Bev to Houston some how with directions to injure Western Conference stars? Mickey Arison could still be paying him.
> 
> Would that surprise anyone?


You were the first person I thought of when I read the news. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:laugh: Ditto, PL. Sucks. Unlike Metta, this could keep him out through the postseason.



> @CoupNBA: Norris Cole has the 3rd-highest on-court net-rating for Miami in the playoffs (+22.3). Ahead of LeBron, and DRTG trailing only Andersen.


Our bench has carried us.

Would prefer Wade just sits out Sunday. Don't think we need him to beat the Bucks.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Seeing how we match up with OKC, I doubt that
> 
> That's awful news though.
> 
> 
> Pretty funny how last year he had IU to go up to to talk with coach Crean when he struggled in game 3, and now he's back in Milwaukee and has Marquette to go and help him out.
> 
> Its good that we have 2 days instead of the regular one day off between games here. Need to get this sweep. nothing helps heal a bruise more than rest and having a week off would help Wade a ton.


If only Wade had a 3 point shot in his arsenal, He wouldn't have so many injuries.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Should be noted Wade didn't struggle last night because of a lack of explosiveness. He got into the lane at will, just wasn't finishing or making the right play.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Should be noted Wade didn't struggle last night because of a lack of explosiveness. He got into the lane at will, just wasn't finishing or making the right play.


That to me is even more alarming, why does Wade like to have career worst games in playoffs? Must be the pressure...because he was great this season.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Not the pressure. If you'd been with us a bit longer you'd know he normally raises his game for the postseason. I'm sure the knee discomfort played a role in his frustrating night, just wanted to point out that the it didn't seem to be affecting him the same way as the left knee last year. This injury also has a hope of healing.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Back to the new Phins: the lack of orange is egregious, but I've heard there will at least be an orange jersey. Also, most who dislike the logo will eventually prefer it to the old one.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Funny. We're 40-2 in our last 42, and the two teams we lost to are the ones we'll likely have to go through to get to the big stage.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bulls and Knicks?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yup. We were without LeBron/Wade/Rio for NY though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I remember how badly I wanted to meet the Bulls in the playoffs after Boozer clinched the streak-ending loss with that and-1 putback and screamed in LeBron's face. I'm sure LeBron already hated him after the way he ditched on the Cavs. 










On one hand it would seem in our best interest if the Nets and the Bulls dragged that series out for 7 games, but Mike Wallace made a good point on 560 after the game: The quicker we know our opponent, the quicker we can definitively prepare for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That works both ways. They cant prepare for us either in the middle of another playoff round. So i'd rather have as much rest as possible at the moment.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Very true. And the more games Noah has to drag that foot through the better. 

:laugh: Not sure how I let Wallace sell me on something. Usually disagree with his views.

And apparently Derrick Rose's brother is now floating the idea he could return for this series. The guy's an ass.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Woof. Did not see this one until today.










I like how they snuck Artest in there.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I like how Nash looks like a zombie. Appropriate.

And yeah...P-Bev...we kinda ****ed up there


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He looks good. Still think Cole will be just as good.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> And yeah...P-Bev...we kinda ****ed up there


I want to fist bump you, but my fist hasn't figured out how to travel through the interwebz


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

At least we took a chance with Beverley. We gave him a shot and he didn't impress. There was nothing more we could do. The only teams that dropped the ball were the ones that didn't see if he would fit in their system.

I still wish we had drafted Chandler Parsons. That's the one that hurts me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Heat returned to practice today. They just focused on conditioning. Wade sat out most of it, but did do some things. 

Rest of the news out of practice was obviously Jason Collins related.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

@JoeGoodmanJr: Second round for the Heat will begin on Monday, the NBA announced.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Interesting that they announced it this early. Guess they think having the focus on the ending of the 1st round matchups during the weekend would be better for ratings? :whoknows:

Anway, Wade gets about 10 in between games. Hopefully that's more than enough time for the bruises around his knee to go away.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Ten days off for Wade. A week for the Heat. If Nets/Bulls goes 7, winner only gets one day off.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I doubt the bruises go away completely. Hopefully they get to a point where they can plateau at a certain level of healed and not get worse.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wouldn't those giant knee pads he wears protect him from these things? 

And yeah, Parsons was one I wanted around draft time too. Rockets did well there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 3m
> NBA announced Heat series vs. Bulls/Nets will begin Monday. Decent guess LeBron will be named MVP over weekend, receive trophy that night.


Forgot about this. Probably why they announced the start of this series so early.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I was intrigued by Parsons too. Pipedreamed about him here during the regular season. He defends pretty well too. Did a decent job on LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> mchalmers15 Lil different type of workout while waitin for the next round. We still workin












Practice full of conditioning yet they still go get another work out in tonight.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hell yeah. Bosh looks like he went hard.

:bosh1::bosh1::bosh1:








:bosh1::bosh1::bosh1:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Practice full of conditioning yet they still go get another work out in tonight.


Good.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*










Shane Battier's new look. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:laugh: Shane is the best


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> @christomasson: Sources tell FOX LeBron got all 3 1st-place votes of OKC media, increasing chances of unanimous MVP Battier had speculated OKC might vote KD


..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*










Riley approves.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Longest gif ever. Funny though.

Seeing the Knicks do this ridiculously silly all-black "funeral" attire thing, lose, and K-Mart subsequently snapping at a reporter for asking about it post-game really makes me appreciate the maturity and personalities on our team...and choosing Bird over Martin.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I agree, although saying how mature our team is and then scrolling up to see Battier with a handle bar mo and Bosh's harlem shake vid beg to differ :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

What should we talk about? This "we're going to win the championship because we're amazing and everyone else sucks" storyline is boring. Too true, too predictable.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Some of you all are going to be in for a rude awakening when this team hits adversity this postseason. I understand this team has put up some historically dominant numbers, but it's so rare you see a team do what that LAL team did, only losing G1 of the Finals. Maybe I'm just discouraged by how awful we played Milwaukee, but I'm anticipating some drama.

Very true WC. :laugh: They know exactly when to **** around though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Looks like the people at Heat.com had the day off. No uploads of the interviews from after practice today. Was looking forward to the Battier vid 

For those that havent seen it yet, here's the NBA TV special on the Heat's streak called "Miami Heat: A Run at History"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

League sets Game 1 and Game 2 of our next series at 7pm ET.


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 40m
> NBA announces Heat second-rounder opener set for Monday at 7, with second game of that series, also at home, on Wednesday at 7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Here are some interviews from the past couple of days. 

*Ray* was on with LeBatard on Tuesday and *Micky* was on yesterday.

And *Bosh* was on with Hochman and Zaslow this morning


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The Micky interview was good. They prod him a bit on whether he'll do what it takes to keep the Big 3 together. Said everyone will have to sacrifice again.

Also said the revenue sharing really kills them, and the franchise isn't making money because of it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Nets win. Our next opponent will have one day of rest. Will be a fun game 7 to watch.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Nets win. Our next opponent will have one day of rest. Will be a fun game 7 to watch.


Nets are such chumps. Only solace if Bulls lose is getting to watch Heat murder those bums.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Still trying to figure out how the Nets won. Neither team played winning basketball. Was surprised by some of Chicago's defensive lapses.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lol everything is rolling in our favour. Watch Williams or Noah get really injured Saturday. Before the winner play's us.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm really hoping to see Nets. I'm tired of seeing Bulls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade returned to full practice today. Still day to day, according to Spo


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 2h
> [email protected] on practicing today: It felt good to get back on the court with the guys. It's a step in the right direction.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2h
> Dwyane Wade (knee) returned to full practice today for the Heat. Still somewhat of a day-by-day process, but encouraging. Nothing Rose-like.


Lebron's next thing he wants to accomplish


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h
> LeBron says the next target for improvement is his free throw shooting: "I want to be in the 80s."





> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h
> Battier: "This has been the most gift-centric team I've been on. I am reaping the benefits of playing w global icons. I love capitalism."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h
> Battier says his 2-year-old daughter Eliose shied away when he tried to kiss her. "So the mustache is going bye bye."


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He looks Latino.

Hector Battiero!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The craziest thing is that I don't think James is nearly done getting better. I don't know how much higher his FG% can go, but I think he can even hit nearly 90% on FT% and I think he can hit a higher volume of 3 on 40%.

I don't think his apg or rpg would increase that much more because of the way we play, but I think he could get even more efficient.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

NBA announced that game 3 of our next series is set for Friday at 8pm on ESPN. 

Wade went through another full practice today. Spo sent they went all out today

Biggest news from todays practice was that Battier shaved the stache :no:



> LeBron said he talked to his little brother yesterday about winning his fourth MVP and “it’s kind of crazy.’’
> 
> “I talked to my little brother yesterday,’’ James said. “We just talked about how crazy it is and where I’m at right now in my life of being kids from Akron, Ohio, and watching so many players growing up. And just basically playing the game of basketball because we love to do it. It was fun. Just to see what the game has brought me, it’s kind of crazy to me.’’


He's got a little brother?



> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 18m
> Chris Bosh on how banged up the Bulls are now: "If I had a heart, I'd feel for them.''


:laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hahahaha Bosh. That's exactly what I want to hear from him.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> He's got a little brother?


News to me too


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

When Lebron came to Miami he threw out the MVP for ever.

In 3 years. He has won 2 MVP's a ring and finals MVP, 27 win streak etc. 

7 years in Cleveland he won 2 MVP's.

No one can ever question him coming to Miami.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron has someone he mysteriously refers to as his "little brother." Not sure if anyone knows exactly who he is or what the relation is. At best it's Gloria's son from another pop.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> LeBron has someone he mysteriously refers to as his "little brother." Not sure if anyone knows exactly who he is or what the relation is. At best it's Gloria's son from another pop.


Chalmers. kidding though. 

But nah he's talking about Frankie Walker...Knew it right away


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> miamiheat
> Coming soon... to the exterior of AmericanAirlines Arena...












Wonder what they're putting up?


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Wonder what they're putting up?


This.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

****ing Bulls...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Well who the eff is Frankie Walker? (I think I follow him on Twitter :laugh

EDIT: He's the son of LeBron's Pop Warner coach. I believe the family took LeBron in when he was really young and his mom was hardly around.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bored of playing the Bulls now.


----------



## Drizzy

**** the "streakbusters"...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm glad we're playing them. I bet LeBron drops 40/20/15 in Game 1 and throws in a couple dunks on Nate Robinson for good measure.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> *Way of WADE* ‏@*DwyaneWade*  3m Me and ray chilling w the Big 3... #*LJMVPswag* http://instagram.com/p/Y8OZB5lCG3/












:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just saw that :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 26s
> Game 4 in Chicago will be Monday at 7pm Eastern


So its Monday, Wednesday, Friday, then two days off before Game 4. The Blackhawks will host a possible game 7 on Sunday, which is why the 2 day break.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Wonder what they're putting up?


Just saw it on the news. Not done yet putting it up, but will be up by game time tomorrow. Its a pic of lebron that will say "2013 MVP""Witness Greatness"


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

jadande J.A. Adande
Carmelo missed 18 shots today. LeBron missed 22 shots in the entire first round.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Nike and Heat extending their cooperation beyond giveaway shirts I guess. Nike tweeted this today:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yes, that's the one that will hang outside the AAA.

Ira also just tweeted that Nike will be the sponsors for the white tshirts tomorrow. Gonna guess "witness history" will be on them.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I think Reynolds tweeted they'd say that.

That banner's going to look gnarly.

EDIT:


> @*ByTimReynolds*  3h Nike T-shirts are the giveaway at the Heat game tomorrow, and the halftime entertainment is a Birdman tribute video.


Nevermind. I guess after seeing the picture I assumed they'd say it. 

Was "WITNESS MIAMI" last time, which is kinda...lacking inspiration. Still cool to see LeBron's career-long campaign slogan juxtaposed with our city though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*










EDIT: Better view:


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Amazing hahaha


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

You may've noticed LeBron unveil a new FT motion last night. As I'd hoped would happen, Ray's been helping him out behind the scenes since the beginning of the season, but he's just breaking it out now.



> “That’s what we’ve been working on, trying not to get him to dip” said Allen, a career 89.4 percent shooter. “That dip is what puts the ball in a weird position. It’s interesting because his mechanics, if you watch them when he misses – I’ve studied him shooting them a lot – that dip puts him in a bad position to where he starts trying to move the ball in different places and he ends up missing in different places. We’ve talked about it. He understands it. I just watch him and try to give him information and he seems like he has better confidence.


*more*

Wonder if this will last. I liked the results yesterday, it looked good. Reminds me of when he started doing that lean-in/step-in thing after the release, but stopped after a few games.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah definitely noticed the different FT stroke last night. Was very reminiscent of Ray Ray's action.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Took me a few trips to see it because I've gotten in the habit of turning away (toward my computer) when he or Wade shoot FTs.

Couple things I notice:

1) One thing I've always found funny about LeBron, going back to his Cleveland days, was the fact that he spends all this energy bending his knees, bouncing, and sprouting up, only to pause once upright before the release, negating the momentum from the knee bend. Now he's doing the Ray tippy-toe bounce and timing it with his release. Got him some nice swishes last night.

2) Ray noted that the knee bend and extra stuff causes him to move the ball side-to-side, which causes the ball to move erratically in either direction when released. I've noticed for awhile his ball-path isn't straight, and he often misses laterally, unlike most NBA'ers who usually miss depth-wise. If he stopped straying laterally as much, I could see a noticeable spike in his %.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah - when he and Wade are at the line I expect a 1 for.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wish he didnt wait this long to implement it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, I could understand him not feeling comfortable with it until now, but it's gotta be weird working on one form while using another. May be why he shot poorly at the line.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Watching the way Durant gets calls grinds my gears. 

Also weird - check out Wade and Bosh's numbers so far this post-season. Yikes.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Been pretty disappointed by Bosh. He usually picks his game up in the postseason. We need him now. He looks like he's somewhere else. Some of the stuff he was doing around the rim last night was embarrassing.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> You may've noticed LeBron unveil a new FT motion last night. As I'd hoped would happen, Ray's been helping him out behind the scenes since the beginning of the season, but he's just breaking it out now.
> 
> 
> 
> *more*
> 
> Wonder if this will last. I liked the results yesterday, it looked good. Reminds me of when he started doing that lean-in/step-in thing after the release, but stopped after a few games.


I don't understand the dip. How does he dip?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The deep knee bend.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

http://nba.si.com/2013/05/07/michael-beasley-sexual-assault-investigation-phoenix-suns/

Only alleged right now, and we need details, but man has he effed up since coming in the league. Amazing we're in the position we're in after getting nothing from a #2 overall pick.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah....look i've been a Beas supporter since day 1, but if that is true, well...catchya later Mike.

As a baller though he has been very dissapointing. Still think we screwed his trajectory a bit by how we played him when he entered the league, but you have to be mentally tough in this league and Beas just ain't there.


----------



## Luke

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Watching the way Durant gets calls grinds my gears.
> 
> Also weird - check out Wade and Bosh's numbers so far this post-season. Yikes.


Your name is Wade county and you're annoyed by how another superstar is treated by the refs? Okay.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Check the FT attempts of Durant, then check the FT attempts of Lebron and Wade. Then get back to me.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Would be interested in comparing Durant this season to whatever Wade's peak year was in FTA per FGA or possession. Still need to mix that with the eye test. The thing people ignored when Wade gleaned the D-Whistle monicker was that he garnered all of those FT's by relentlessly attacking the hoop. Add to that he's an undersized SG. Durant is a physical freak, with SG skills and C height. Add to that he's mainly a jumpshooter. Then you see some of the calls Durant gets and it becomes all the more absurd. Whenever he does forgo a jumper to attack to the rim, you can't be near him if he misses, because the assumption by the refs seems to be he must've been fouled. LeBron doesn't even get that benefit, and there you can check the present day numbers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Mario Chalmers: Forever the Heat's little brother who gets picked on


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Damn, even by Juwan? 

That's cold.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That's what he's here for, knocking Wario in the head until he turns back to Mario.









_
Hey Bird! Come here...You've got something in your soulpatch._

Coach of the Year.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Spo looks like an evangelist praying at the altar of bird right there :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

_NOW SPEAK IN TONGUES
_
:spo: CA-CAW! CA-! CA-CAAAAWWWW!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

As we know, LeBron is disappointed with not being voted as Defensive Player of the Year and he was asked about it after the game. They also talked about the NBA All-Defensive First Team and he was happy that he got voted to the All-Defensive First Team and he thanked the coaches who voted for him.

http://www.nba.com/2013/news/05/13/all-defensive-team-official-release/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

There is a new Bosh under way.  Congratz to our Chris!


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Baby name pool? Going all in on "Richardson." I think he should continue the last name theme.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wiggins is a Jayhawk, I wonder if Mario is happy.

I don't know how much you guys care, as a fellow Canadian Heat fan, it would of been nice to see him go to FSU, for once I would cheer for a floridian college team.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Guess I just became a one year Jayhawks fan. (Canadian as well).


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Drizzy said:


> Guess I just became a one year Jayhawks fan. (Canadian as well).


Same


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The way ESPN postures themselves to cover their ass is amazing. All year long, they've paraded us around as the champs and basically dubbed us the champs right when the season started.

Now they have Wilbon questioning if we can even get by the Pacers if Wade is hobbled...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

It was always hedged as "if healthy."


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Very cool video on Bosh. Seems like a great guy in real life. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RSf-bYicwHE


----------



## Basel

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Why are white people so in love with Birdman but they hate seeing black guys with baggy clothes and tats?

And it's not even his play. I remember when he was a fan favorite back when he barely got in the game.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Dan Le Batard was talking about how much easier it is to be the fan favorite, energy guy off the bench when you're white.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Dan Le Batard was talking about how much easier it is to be the fan favorite, energy guy off the bench when you're white.


The "Rudy" factor, even if said white player is talented.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Or even if they never play (Scalabrine, Madsen, etc.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Or even if they never play (Scalabrine, Madsen, etc.)


Or even if they're Asian..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:rotf:

WAAAAAAANG


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Knicks win so the Eastern Conference Finals are now set to begin on Wednesday at 8:30PM. TNT has the ECF this year.

Heat get a week off. Again.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Watching Knicks vs Pacers, barring injuries, I don't see Heat winning in more than 5.

Pacers had a lot of mental lapse and Knicks are just not that good. They will steal a game but I don't think they will get it to go 6.

Wade's play will be key here. If he plays like shit, it might go to 6.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

How rusty will we be this time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Coaches at least now have a bit of a blueprint for the week. Though I dont know if there is anything you can do to prevent rust.

Here's the ECF schedule


Code:


Game 1 - Wed May 22 New York/OR/Indiana at Miami 8:30PM TNT

Game 2 - Fri May 24 New York/OR/Indiana at Miami 8:30PM TNT

Game 3 - Sun May 26 Miami at New York/OR/Indiana 8:30PM TNT

Game 4 - Tue May 28 Miami at New York/OR/Indiana 8:30PM TNT

Game 5 * Thu May 30 New York/OR/Indiana at Miami 8:30PM TNT

Game 6 * Sat June 1 Miami at New York/OR/Indiana 8:30PM TNT

Game 7 * Mon June 3 New York/OR/Indiana at Miami 8:30PM TNT


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Nice, 8:30pm game means that I can play ball, jog, swim, work, or do some yoga before tip off!


----------



## Ben

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Right, game 2 I'm going to drink a load of coffee and stay up to join you guys for my 1st postseason game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

This girl went on youtube asking Wade to go to her prom.






Wade surprised her tonight by showing up. Story and video *in this link*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Totally assumed she'd be ugly. Would've been better PR, Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

:laugh: yeah, the sympathetic side to this story goes away a bit when you she how pretty the girl is.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade doesn't **** with them ug mugs haha


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Woah, that's pretty big. Especially during playoffs.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Indiana it is. Bring that tukas.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Nothing too difficult up until now. Next round will be a huge step up from Chicago. Hopefully we learned something from dropping game 1 last time around, no reason to make things tough on ourselves again by coming out flat to begin with.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

90's nostalgia right here


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Used to sing that song as a little kid back when I was a Bulls fan even. Takes me back hardcore. So much better than the "We Already Won" anthems.

Heat practiced on the main court. Spo said his staff has been brainstorming ways to prevent the rust in G1 last round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Was wondering why they did media on the main court today.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Trying not to think about the WCF and who I would rather play. These off-days give me too much time to think.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Missed the game today, but was surprised how easily SA seemed to handle MEM. Wondering if their offense is returning to earth.

I think we'd have an easier time scoring on SA, but they'd also be harder to stop, but maybe not that much harder than MEM with the way they've been playing. Against my better judgement, I might still lean toward SA. Gasol and Randolph have been beasts, and Conley works us. He might as well be Parker with a 3 against us.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

From the little I saw, the Spurs were zeroed in and couldn't miss.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I rather play the spurs, Memphis has 2011 written all over it.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

"Her date Laurent Chaumin was a good sport about the whole thing and joked with Wade."

ho, lol.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Vogel: “It’s exciting, but this is not about getting back at Miami. If you’re in the final four you’re competing for a championship. And they’re just the next team that’s in our way. That’s how we’re approaching it.”

Lebron responds: “We’re not just another team. I don’t understand what he’s saying. But we’re not just another team. That’s not true. He said we’re just another team in their way. We’re a great team. If we’re just another team, you really don’t prepare for just another team. You have to prepare for us.”


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I missed that. What spurred all that talk?


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



UD40 said:


> Vogel: “It’s exciting, but this is not about getting back at Miami. If you’re in the final four you’re competing for a championship. And they’re just the next team that’s in our way. That’s how we’re approaching it.”
> 
> Lebron responds: “We’re not just another team. I don’t understand what he’s saying. But we’re not just another team. That’s not true. He said we’re just another team in their way. We’re a great team. If we’re just another team, you really don’t prepare for just another team. You have to prepare for us.”


What Vogel said wasn't meant to piss off Lebron or the Heat he was simply stating that Heat are just another obstacle in their way. Media took it way out of context when they told Lebron.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Sounds like typical coaches talk. /shrug


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Someone should invent a tiny GoPro camera that would fit in a players Headband. It would be awesome watching the game from Lebron's point of view


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Thats google glasses though, and not Lebron.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> What Vogel said wasn't meant to piss off Lebron or the Heat he was simply stating that Heat are just another obstacle in their way. Media took it way out of context when they told Lebron.


You don't talk about the defending champions like that. Unacceptable Vogel!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> Thats google glasses though, and not Lebron.


I was insinuating that rather than using a GoPro, Google Glass could actually make this quite possible.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Vogel said nothing wrong. The reporter (guessing Chris Tomasson? Didn't hear the question in the soundbyte) intentionally misquoted and misrepresented Vogel's statement to LeBron, like a jackass.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Night training session with LeBron and Dwade before Game 1 of Eastern Conference Finals tomorrow. Eight more wins to go. No rest. We are focused! Let's go....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hopefully this is a good sign on Wade's knee that he's able to get in a workout the night before the game.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Back in the regular season they partied night before game.

Now they're working out.

I can handle it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Tissues in da club.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I forgot about that haha. Freakin idiots.

Can't stay mad now though. We are 45-3 since like, February...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

JJ plans to opt in and come back next season


> MIAMI — James Jones talked about retiring after last season. But there are no such thoughts now.
> 
> The Miami shooting guard plans to pick up his $1.5 million player option for next season and return to the Heat.
> 
> “Unless something crazy happens, I’ll be back,’’ Jones said Wednesday in an interview with FOX Sports Florida.
> 
> Jones said after the Heat won the championship last season he “most definitely’’ was thinking about retiring. But he returned this season and now says he’s not considering retirement.
> 
> “Not at all,’’ Jones said. “Those stories get blown up.’’
> 
> Jones, 32, is making $1.76 million this season, although he has a total take of $3.35 million when one considers buyout money he got from the Heat in the summer of 2010. After making $1.5 million next season, Jones then plans to evaluate his situation.
> 
> “I got one more year, and we’ll see where it goes from there,’’ Jones said of what he might do after next season.
> 
> The 10-year veteran played in just 38 regular-season games this season and averaged 1.6 points. It’s not out of the question, though, he could play a bigger role for the Heat next year.


link


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Tomasson with the major scoop!

JAMES TO OPT IN!! HE'S STAYING!! SUCK ON THAT GILBERT!!!!

(They could use a shooter in Cleveland...)


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I got excited until I read back a page


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Oh shit it wound up on the next page. Too perfect. :laugh:

Sorry...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

You asshole Jace :laugh:

I knew in my heart of hearts he won't opt in  

Hopefully he resigns anyway though, for a 6 year deal...


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ plans to opt in and come back next season
> 
> link


It was only two years ago Jones dropped 25 points in game 1 against the Celtics.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Which is another reason it's a shame Spo doesn't roll out shooters like ninjas when Battibricks and the anti-Jesus are going to work.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Is it fair to call him Judas when he's way off like he has been of late?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*










Bane Shattier and Judas Buttlesworth

:rotf:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bane and Judas. Definitely works :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron's preference to beat teams from outside rather than attacking/posting: More him trying to fortify/disprove the weakest part of his game (outside shooting) or part of a plan to stay healthy and avoid receiving hard fouls?


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> LeBron's preference to beat teams from outside rather than attacking/posting: More him trying to fortify/disprove the weakest part of his game (outside shooting) or part of a plan to stay healthy and avoid receiving hard fouls?


From today

RT @WallaceNBA_ESPN: LBJ on post-ups: "I'm much better than I was 2-3 yrs ago. If I have to spend all day, all game in post I can do that."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> From today
> 
> RT @WallaceNBA_ESPN: LBJ on post-ups: "I'm much better than I was 2-3 yrs ago. If I have to spend all day, all game in post I can do that."


Doesn't really answer my question. Just validates my belief he'd prefer not to be down there. I'm also talking about drives though, where he's prone to hard fouls from their bigs.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

So Spurs sweep Grizzlies. I think they would be a better matchup than Pacers is for us.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> So Spurs sweep Grizzlies. I think they would be a better matchup than Pacers is for us.


I would say so, but they have Coach Pop...Their most lethal weapon.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Tony Parker concerns me very much...but let's get past the Pacers first.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

^Yup.

They'll be facing the rust issue that we did. 9 days is a long time to wait.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Yup.
> 
> They'll be facing the rust issue that we did. 9 days is a long time to wait.


I don't think that will be the case for the Spurs lol


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

via Twitter:
@RealSkipBayless:



> The San Antonio Spurs will beat the Miami Heat in the NBA Finals. Pass it on.


Wasn't he picking the Heat all year?


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Drizzy said:


> via Twitter:
> @RealSkipBayless:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he picking the Heat all year?


Yeah and he picked Lakers to beat spurs and Golden State to beat the them as well. It's Skip everything he says the exact opposite happens lol. So let's be happy he picked the Spurs.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

James Jones needs to play tonight if Ray Allen and Battier aren't hitting. Don't care who he defends. Give him a shot.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Miller or Jones, yeah. We have too many shooters to stick with Bane and Judas if they're not providing the floor spacing we need. That's the whole point. Hell, give Lewis a shot if that's not working - atleast he's 6'10".


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Battier finally got a 3 to fall last game...hopefully some of that carries over and we get more Shane and less Bane.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I am so angry at Ray right now. I was thrilled with the signing but he gets destroyed on D. He is too slow to keep up with anybody so his man always gets fouled or blows by him and the D has to rotate. He is such a liability on defence.

When he doesn't make it up on the other end as a legitimate 3 point threat, it's like we are playing 4 on 5 out there.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He's been OK on George, but his D on Hill has been Foul City.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I hope we can get Oden.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

We are in the finals, baby!


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

is Dan Le Batard going to have a rant??


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He deemed the first two rounds non-rantable, understandably, but this went 7. Gotta rant.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> He deemed the first two rounds non-rantable, understandably, but this went 7. Gotta rant.


Yeah I love them


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

What can you say about Indiana though? He's gonna have to get creative.

Lot of Hibbert jokes, that's for sure.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> What can you say about Indiana though? He's gonna have to get creative.
> 
> Lot of Hibbert jokes, that's for sure.


Come on if He can make fun of Boston Chicago and Oklahoma City.

Indiana should be the easiest....It's Indiana...so easy


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Glad that is over with.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> Come on if He can make fun of Boston Chicago and Oklahoma City.
> 
> Indiana should be the easiest....It's Indiana...so easy


You missunderstood me I guess. Boston and Chicago are storied cities with bigger stars and more flamboyant characters on the teams. OKC was mostly exciting because it followed a Championship.

I'm saying there's not much common knowledge regarding Indiana nationally, so it's hard to pick something to clown on. On top of that, their team doesn't really have any compelling personalities or megastar players. He'll find a way to make it fun though. End of the day, I'm glad we played IND over NY, as they're the bigger test and better prep for SA, but that would've been a much more fun rant.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

If we win this, I'd think it'll have to be at home again. Tough to see ending this in 5.



> @*flasportsbuzz*  2m Last night's game was watched by an incredible 37.1 percent of Dade/Broward homes with TV sets. It was 21.9 percent in Indy.


Tell us again how awful our fans are Pacer radio guy.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> If we win this, I'd think it'll have to be at home again. Tough to see ending this in 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again how awful our fans are Pacer radio guy.


Isn't Indiana a "basketball" town?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBatard opens the show doing another rant


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Pretty solid. Don't know if he'll ever get me like the "Mo Cheeks" line last year.



doctordrizzay said:


> Isn't Indiana a "basketball" town?


College. They rejected this team after the brawl and still haven't completely come back around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

*Here's the beginning* of Lebatard's show. He opens the show with the rant


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Is it 3 or 4 techs LeBron has left? League will look horrible if he gets suspended in the Finals; especially after that one he got during a quiet conversation with a ref.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Forget the bandwagon Heat Fans, how about the bandwagon Heat haters?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The Spurs were dreadfully boring until they face the Heat. All the talk about the hate subsiding due to winning was obviously premature, knew it at the time. People won't stop hating this team irrationally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Karl Malone is a big Lebron fan. Dan Patrick asked him who he'd rather have as a teammate between MJ and Lebron and he said Lebron. He also agreed with Dan when Dan said that Lebron was the most talented player he's ever seen.

You can listen to it here


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wonder how much that has to do with his relationship/perception of Jordan. At the same time, you'd think he'd prefer to talk up the guy who kept him from a ring twice.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

With the Karl firing (COTY!) Spo is now the 3rd-longest tenured coach in the league, behind Pop and Doc. WUT.


----------



## tone wone

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Great article on Bosh

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/9345828/the-career-chris-bosh-miami-heat-third-banana


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lebron is on the cover of NBA 2K14


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Haha, sick.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Its about ****ing time he's on the cover.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That's a cool cover.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Who are some NBA Draft targets? Where's Smithi? He always gets this shit right.

Currently we have no picks, but i'd say we will probably jump in at some point in the 2nd round if there's a player of interest.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm a fan of Erik Murphy, a 4 from Florida.

Mainly because I played against him as a kid.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Drizzy said:


> LeBron James NBA Finals Press Conference: Handling Criticism - YouTube


That's Lebron he's always been like that. The notion that Lebron is some egotistical asshole is hilarious


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just realized that we have a representative on this team from every Finals since '06. LeBron in '07, Ray in '08, Rashard in '09, Ray again in '10.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH. 

WE ARE NBA CHAMPIONS 2012-13.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Back-to-back titles! I am so happy for everyone.


----------



## DWade06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

YEAHHHH, All time great season by Miami. Back to back!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LONG LIVE THE KING


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bahaha that trollbron meme is ridiculous.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Andersen has been a great signing.


----------



## DWade06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade needs to go too Germany.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

And actually get a shooting coach this time. Get a corner 3. Would've helped a ton this series.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lebron said he's going to rest his body this summer.

Do you guys think he can be even better next year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He needs to work on his post game. Specifically going middle and making a hook shot in the paint.

As for Wade, he said he doesnt think he needs surgery and is hoping he wont. So it sounds like no Germany for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

haha, never saw this


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The Heat won 82 games this season; 82-23


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Germany procedure isn't exactly the kind of surgery he was being asked about. Might still help him.

Yeah W2 LeBatard was talking about that and I saw it while rewatching the game yesterday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hope he reconsiders. Or at least Riley and Micky get him to consider it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Ben

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That crossover is nasty! :laugh:


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> haha, never saw this
> 
> Get those mother******* ropes out of here - YouTube


Nice one.

This comment about Allen was great:

Traitor?? Mother****er. Boston tried trading him twice and definitely would﻿ have been traded to the Clippers in part of that trade for Rivers instead he's hitting game savers in the finals. Get a ****ing life​


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

...I'm STILL trying to figure out how Ray hit that shot!


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Guys, we won title #2 on June 21st, 2012...and won title #3 on June 20th, 2013.

Two rings in 364 days...not too shabby!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Germany procedure isn't exactly the kind of surgery he was being asked about. Might still help him.
> 
> Yeah W2 LeBatard was talking about that and I saw it while rewatching the game yesterday.


Your profile pic is a sick picture! Where did you get it?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Saw it on nikelebron.net



> @*YourManDevine*  6h Erik Spoelstra's now one of just 13 coaches with 2 NBA titles. One more + he joins Pop, Kundla, Riley, Red + Phil as the only three-timers.


Wow.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I want to watch the Press Conference. Couldn't watch the live one.

Anybody know where I can get my hands on them?

There are only clips in the video section of nba.com

I want to hear Pop, TD, and Spo.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

NM, just found them.

Did Bosh speak?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nFQy-qmyotc#t=36s


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

A must watch: 



.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> A must watch: Skip Devastated By Spurs' Loss - YouTube.


What a ****ing douchebag.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Skip is still an idiot.

Lebron didn't win this title, the Spurs lost it?

Shut up.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Was starting to hate Skip less more for backing off in recent months but he just blew it all with those idiotic statements.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Well Im glad Skip experienced that devastation


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Greg Oden still interested *in Heat*


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Let's go get him.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Game 6 is on NBAtv right now. Coming up on 1 minute to go.

AHHH, this still kills me watching this!


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

How in the hell did we win game 6!?

Oh my.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Last year before I'd even gone to sleep Windhorst was on Mike and Mike talking about how he expected Ray to sign with us. Was hoping for something like that this time. I'll take Oden.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Last I knew, a few months ago, his list was Miami, Boston and the Cavs.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Is there a link to the rant anywhere?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Thanks W2B.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

"Duncan's from the Virgin Islands...when LeBron is done it'll just be called...Islands"

:laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Justin Vernardo!

The NoCo/Russell part was the funniest in my opinion.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Agreed on the Cole/Russell stuff. Had me rolling.

Man, I grew up a huge Bulls/Jordan fan. Watched all 6 of their championship runs,, passionately in my dozen+ Jordan jerseys. Of course the first two Heat title runs as well. This was no doubt my favorite NBA season. The streak + 66 wins + the way the run ended, against the franchise outside of Miami I respect the most. First time we've beaten a team with a championship pedigree. If I'm not mistaken, the version of the Lakers Jordan beat never won a title.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

"Not 1...not 2...not 3...not 4; now that doesn't sound so much like a joke anymore, more like an m'fing THREAT!"

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Le Batard said that last year too, but makes more sense this time.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Agreed on the Cole/Russell stuff. Had me rolling.
> 
> Man, I grew up a huge Bulls/Jordan fan. Watched all 6 of their championship runs,, passionately in my dozen+ Jordan jerseys. Of course the first two Heat title runs as well. This was no doubt my favorite NBA season. The streak + 66 wins + the way the run ended, against the franchise outside of Miami I respect the most. *First time we've beaten a team with a championship pedigree.* If I'm not mistaken, the version of the Lakers Jordan beat never won a title.


This was key for me as well. Not sure who saw Windhorst on First Take today but this whole thing has really come full circle. In 07 the Spurs killed LeBron by daring him to shoot outside. Those 5 threes, countless midrange jumpers, and the big dagger with 27 seconds left represented 6 years of work to make the exact same franchise pay for trying to take advantage of the same weakness.

Means so much more to me personally than the win against OKC. That one got the ball rolling, but this one was just on another level for LeBron personally and for the group as a whole.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, the OKC win was awesome, in pushing down the challenger, whom many wanted to put ahead of LeBron. It was an explosive series in terms of young star power and excitement. This was a man's series.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I find it interesting how national media like to not use parts of people's quotes. 

Lebron said this last night:

“This team is amazing, and the vision that I had when I decided to come here is all coming true,” James said. “Through adversity, through everything we’ve been through, we’ve been able to persevere and to win back-to-back championships. It’s an unbelievable feeling. I’m happy to be part of such a first-class organization.”

Don't believe ESPN mentioned anything about Lebron being happy to be part of such a first-class organization...probably because it doesnt tie in with their 'Will he opt out?' 'break up the big 3' storylines they're already working on.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Stephen A said that he thinks it;s a 50/50 that we keep Bosh going into next season.

Am I the only one here who thinks it's a certainty? Why would we break up a winning formula?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Would have to be a great deal for Pat to want to do it. He's so loyal. 

Re: LeBatard Rant...The Boris Diaw "Remember the Alamo"/"Remember the a la mode" part is another highlight. For those who don't know, it means "with icecream."


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hypothetical situation.

If Sacramento, for whatever reason, offered DeMarcus Cousins and pick #7 for CB...would you do it?


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade County said:


> Hypothetical situation.
> 
> If Sacramento, for whatever reason, offered DeMarcus Cousins and pick #7 for CB...would you do it?


I would have probably before this championship. But right now I wouldn't want to mess up the formula and chemistry. Bosh Lebron and Wade are all great friends.

Marcus is a bone head and doesn't have the jumper Bosh has. Plus I dunno if he can get along with everyone. 

But he is young can rebound and has talent. 

I just don't think its worth it. Rather just pull for Oden.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Extremely tempting, but we know Bosh plays our brand of D, has the best release valve mid-range J in the league, a great relationship with our other players, and so much more. Cousins would give us better inside scoring and rebounding, but we'd lose much more in other places, on and off the court. Call me crazy, but I still believe Bosh is yet to play his best Heat basketball. His game will age nicely, and with the right tinkering, he could become a great second option. I think by "tinkering" I mean Wade becoming a spot-up shooter. 

I'd like to see what Bosh would look like with a Moultrie-type at PF. 

Let's trade 2-time champ Joel Anthony for Joakim Noah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Joel Anthony has the same amount of rings as Wilt Chamberlain. Joel=Wilt.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

A one...













A two...













A three...















And that doesn't cover his epic '09. Been a fun ride with Dwyane. Can't take it for granted, despite some of his irritating traits.

I remember during the '08 season a poster on the Heat realgm board (ironically named 'Mike Miller'), who professed to be a Heat fan, claimed Wade was a ring away from being Vince Carter. Well, now he's 3 rings away. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

In his 10 years here, we've been to 4 NBA Finals and 5 ECF's. That's all you gotta say.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hah...and forgot how close were are to 5 Finals. Our whole starting lineup was playing injured by G7 in 05.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hey Gio(if you're still around), just noticed Falcao right behind Ray Allen


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade reveals he had knee drained* before game 7 of the Finals*


> MIAMI (AP) — Dwyane Wade's knee problems were more troublesome during the playoffs than he ever acknowledged.
> 
> In an interview with The Associated Press, Wade revealed Saturday that his right knee pained him so much that he contemplated asking to play limited minutes in Game 7 of the Eastern Conference finals, and that his left knee was drained and required about eight hours of game-day therapy just so he could play in Game 7 of the NBA Finals.





> Following the MRI that was done late in the Indiana series, Wade said the team's athletic trainers amended his treatment plan slightly, and he started seeing immediate improvement. He scored 21 points in the East-clincher against the Pacers, then scored a total of 57 points — by far his best two-game stretch of the playoffs — in Games 4 and 5 of the NBA Finals against the San Antonio Spurs.
> 
> But early in Game 6 of the title series, Wade's collided with the Spurs' Manu Ginobili. Before long, Wade's surgically repaired left knee, which kept him out of last summer's London Olympics, had swollen up "like a coconut."
> 
> He needed treatment during the game, even missing the start of the second half. Wade got a large amount of fluid drained from the knee on Wednesday, then got more than three hours of treatment at the arena Thursday morning and about 4½ more hours of work done in the afternoon, going almost all the way up to the moment the Heat took the floor to warm up for Game 7.





> Wade said the right knee pain was at times the second-worst thing he's dealt with, injury-wise, in his 10-year career, behind only the shoulder he dislocated in 2007 in an awkward collision with then-Houston forward and current Heat teammate Shane Battier.
> 
> "The toughest part of it is, you work all season to get healthy coming off of knee surgery," Wade said. "And when I finally got the way, everybody saw in my play that I was playing great, some of the best basketball in the role I have on this team. Then I get the bone bruises, and something I worked hard for was getting taken away, and I dealt with it for three months. It was disappointing, frustrating. It hurt. I was able to mask it some nights. Some nights, not."


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm almost tempted to have Wade rest as many games in the beginning of the season, shit, until December or the All Star break if need be so that he can be as close to 100% as possible. We are not winning much without him I think.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Sounds like great effort on his part, but now I'm even more worried about him moving forwards.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I'm almost tempted to have Wade rest as many games in the beginning of the season, shit, until December or the All Star break if need be so that he can be as close to 100% as possible. *We are not winning much without him I think.*


We have a great record without him and having another 3 point shooter instead of him is such a deadly lineup. Playoffs are probably another story....but we can't sit here and pretend that the Wadeless lineup with those 3 point shooters wasn't the best line up.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I Know that statistically it is but without wade on the floor, Bron wouldn't have gotten that second chance at a 3. Wade is a star for a reason. Long term, I think that. Need him more than just having Bron with 4 shooters.


----------



## Ben

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron surrounded by shooters sounds exactly like something they tried in Cleveland...


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

It didn't work out too bad this year.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

ESPN is doing a 10 year flashback segment on the 2003 draft.

What was once an amazing night for me, is even better knowing how three of the five picks played out.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

This is a very good piece by Rob Mahoney about Bosh:



> Armchair GMs will float the notion that Bosh should or could be traded, particularly in light of his scoreless performance in Game 7 against San Antonio. That line of thinking is ridiculous. While the thought of trading Bosh isn’t inconceivable, most casual observers seem to misunderstand just how valuable he is in the context of the Heat’s incredibly demanding defensive scheme, to say nothing of his ability to space the floor with mid-range shooting.
> 
> In order to cover pick-and-rolls (and rotate in general) the way Miami does, the center needs to be able to cover ground quickly, cut off driving angles and ward off passes to the interior. Bosh does most of those things about as well as one could reasonably ask. He had trouble with Tim Duncan’s post work in the Finals, just as he was bullied by the far bigger Roy Hibbert in the Eastern Conference finals. But those one-on-one situations aren’t remotely representative of his defensive contributions on the whole. Spoelstra has installed a frenzied defensive system in part because of the disruptive abilities of James and Wade, but the whole operation hinges on Bosh’s ability to stream through a flurry of responsibilities while closing up every gap he can. He can’t cover them all, but to find a big man capable of handling so much on D is a rare thing, and to find it in a player who is also so useful offensively even rarer still.
> 
> Spoelstra and his staff could well consider tweaking Miami’s system to alleviate some of its risks and demands, perhaps making Bosh more expendable in the process. That shift could even be nudged along by what stands to be a considerable tax hit, as the hefty salaries on the books for Miami have started to take their toll. But as it stands, Bosh provides far too great a value to a team of such unconventional design to be dealt without considerable return, even if he isn’t as reliable a scorer or rebounder as one might like.
> 
> http://nba.si.com/2013/06/21/miami-heat-offseason/


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Hey Gio(if you're still around), just noticed Falcao right behind Ray Allen


Hehe.

Didier Drogba was also watching that game.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

With Doc going to LAC, Spo is now the 2nd-longest tenured coach in the league. Nutty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The 4th or 5th youngest coach has the 2nd longest tenure. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Two longest-tenured coaches in the Finals. I'm sure the Van Gundys will bring that up in interviews.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Finallly watched the Z-Wade highlights. Wouldn't be surprised if he's better than his pops at that age. His J might be better now. 

Between Zaire, LBJ Jr., and Trey Mourning, we have a nice, young Big 3 developing. Jackson Bosh and Tim Jr. are too far out of the age range.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Baltimore Ravens think they are funny.

They could need a reality check...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> This is a very good piece by Rob Mahoney about Bosh:


Great to see some people show love to Bosh. I think he is probably the one who has made the most sacrifice in the big 3. He is doing a lot that does not show up in the boxscore.

He does need to rebound more though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just noticed LeBron's mom and his HS buddy in that pic of Ray shooting. Pretty cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*







WC, you watching him play over there? He comes to your city next week.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

NBDL is a good league, but the fans there must think Ennis is so great that it's unfair he belongs to us. Apparently he's projected as an MVP candidate. :laugh:

In fairness I really think he's a steal for the 50th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

They must not see many dunks judging by the constant questions about it :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Ethan's been impressed with Beasley so far



> @EthanJSkolnick 7h
> 
> Michael Beasley again spending a lot of time after practice with David Fizdale, and doing a lot of nodding.





> @EthanJSkolnick 21h
> 
> Talked to Michael Beasley for a bit at Dwyane Wade's GQ Hennessy event tonight. Impressed with his attitude about his opportunity.
> 
> When you keep saying things like, "I'm just happy somebody still wanted me," that's a promising sign that you get it.




*Here's an article* he posted today on him



> MIAMI — His nickname is B-Easy.
> 
> His Twitter handle is @easyst0.
> 
> There's nothing easy, though, about Michael Beasley's situation with the Miami Heat. There's nothing easy about asking for another chance from the same people who provided the initial opportunity you squandered. There's nothing easy about trying to fit in with a returning champion, and to do so on a contract with no guarantee. There's nothing easy about acknowledging mistakes.
> 
> There's nothing easy about trying to do this in public, with the media eager to recall—and demanding you relive—your previous failings.
> 
> So, say this much for Beasley through the first two weeks of his second go-round with Miami: He's handling all these hard parts surprisingly well so far, showing a vulnerability and maturity that appears authentic.
> 
> "My first time around, I was a knucklehead," Beasley acknowledged after Sunday's practice. "Just that guy, coming from nothing, into a lot of money that just thought he knew everything. This time around, I'm just going to try to be more part of the team and more part of the community and more part of Miami Heat culture. And it takes effort."
> 
> That was evident Saturday night after a road trip in which he efficiently scored 22 points in 28 minutes over two games, as he was the only other Heat player to appear at Dwyane Wade's GQ/Hennessy event on South Beach.
> 
> Wade arrived fashionably late, and when he did, they hugged and took photos together. Just like old times, when they were the team's primary scorers. Only now Wade has won two more championships, and Beasley is returning after falling out of favor with two other organizations.
> 
> "It takes me taking an extra step, doing things like I did last night, charity events. I plan to do a toy drive, or I know (Udonis Haslem) does a toy drive, so I plan to help him with that toy drive," Beasley said. "Just being more a part of the culture and being more hands-on."
> 
> Even if his hands sometimes shake.
> 
> Beasley has said repeatedly, and did again Sunday, that he was edgy about re-entering the Heat environment.
> 
> "I kind of came in with an eerie feeling, kind of scared and nervous, as to how they were going to accept me," Beasley said. "But everybody from D-Wade to UD to Mario (Chalmers) to Joel (Anthony) and even LeBron (James), everybody's just taken me in as their little brother. It just feels good to be wanted. To actually be somewhere where they want to have you."
> 
> And that, he says, has extended outside the facility.
> 
> "I'm actually scared to go in public sometimes, because [of] that same eerie feeling I had coming into the locker room," Beasley said. "You don't know. But walking around downtown, and just going to the event last night, everybody loves me. All I get is 'Welcome back.' 'Happy to have you.' 'Let's get a threepeat.'
> 
> "Just to have that type of love, walking around the city outside of the arena, it's the cherries on top."
> 
> That's actually an apt description of his potential role on this roster. Beasley stated Sunday that "he's ready for more" opportunities than he's gotten so far. Still, he has shown the necessary recognition of the circumstances, that he's not a go-to scorer on this roster, that he needs to focus on the so-called effort areas.
> 
> "Everything I've done on offense the past two games has honestly been an accident," Beasley said. "I'm just trying to play hard on defense, trying to rebound the ball a little better than I have been."
> 
> Here's the reality: If he does those things at merely an adequate level, he's a serious threat to crack a stacked rotation.
> 
> That's because he can do something that no one else in the reserve corps can, other than Norris Cole. He can create a shot. That ability could make Erik Spoelstra feel more comfortable resting two of the Big Three more often.
> 
> Wade, even while labeling Beasley a "raw talent," acknowledged that Beasley's skill at getting "his shot for himself" has the chance to "become another dynamic that we didn't [have] the past couple of years on the second unit."
> 
> And could Beasley work his way into a bigger role later on?
> 
> "I'm not that smart to look that far," Beasley said, smiling. "I'm just trying to take it day by day."
> 
> He's doing so with a smile, resisting reporters' repeated attempts to get him to bash the Minnesota Timberwolves or Phoenix Suns and turning the conversation back to the present.
> 
> He said Heat culture "means everything to me."
> 
> What is that?
> 
> "It's the way they live, the way they play," Beasley noted. "It's just doing things the right way, doing them in good faith, and doing them all hard."
> 
> The critics will say that Beasley didn't do enough of those things during his first exposure to Heat culture. They'll say there's no reason to believe he'll conform this time, especially if the minutes are so scarce that he believes he's receiving little reward for his compliance. They may be right.
> 
> But there's also plenty of examples of players who had some trouble elsewhere, from Anthony Mason to Rod Strickland to Lamar Odom, who responded well to the Heat's structure.
> 
> "It's a mindset, I guess," Shane Battier explained. "When you come to work, you are expected to work. You are expected to focus and concentrate. That sounds like a basic tenet for an NBA player, but that's not always the case... Every team has its own culture, but the Heat [have] sort of branded it, and they talk about and extol its virtues, so it's a more tangible thing than other places."
> 
> And longtime Heat coaches and officials will tell you the organization has never had a more professional core of players.
> 
> "I always think that the strongest force on a team is peer pressure," Battier said. "No one wants to be the outlier and look like an idiot. And if you come here and you act like an idiot, you're really on the outside. It goes back to culture. Guys want to fit in. And when you see everyone come to work, be professional, do their jobs, play hard, have a good time, you buy in. That's the strength of this group."
> 
> Is it strong enough to help reform a self-proclaimed knucklehead?
> 
> It just might be.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Basketball is not all that big in Australia, it's not even on regular TV over here, so I think they try and ramp up the dunking comments because its entertaining. Having said that, it's also because Ennis is probably one of the most athletic guys to come down here, so his hops look amplified compared to all the Aussie guys out there. 

Ennis will dominate this league, I'm not sure ill get the chance to see him in melbourne unfortunately, but ill keep tabs on him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Also great article on Beas. He's saying and doing all the right things so far...it's still very early though, but I hope he can keep this up. Would love to see this as a great redemption story.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

High hopes on Beasley, only 24 year's old so he can hopefully become a solid 6th man or even starter in the future.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

hahahaha I just seen this video I don't know if anybody else seen it.

[EXPLICIT LANGUAGE]


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, seen them before. There's one with Bosh that's hilarious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 55m
> Yes it's still Heatles La Familia, Says alot about u if u ain't feeling us!


Wonder what prompted this tweet?

Mike retweeted it as well


> Michael Beasley ‏@easyst0 53m
> “@KingJames: Yes it's still Heatles La Familia, Says alot about u if u ain't feeling us!” A FAMILY THING!! If u don't get, just don't get it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Could these be the ring night jerseys?










http://store.nba.com/Miami_Heat_Jer...Trophy_Banner_Fashion_Swingman_Jersey_-_White


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Doubtful. We were fooled by something similar popping up in the Heat store last year.

I thought that LeBron tweet was a twist on a lyric. :whoknows:

Weird that he and Wade keep tweeting about Beasley in tandem, today each tweeting to follow their "lil bro/homie" within a few minutes of each other.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

So weird. He must nag them like crazy to do it lol

And yeah, just checked. Its a line from Jay-Z on a Drake track


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Ric Bucher ‏@RicBucher 1h
> “@hoops_fan: Do you still think Rose is better than Lebron? #AskRic” LeBron has come a long way and I admire him for it. I'd still go w/DR.


:cosby:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wooooooooooooow


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

*ESPN's Michael Wallace 1-on-1 video with Michael Beasley*

His eyes light up when asked about being around LeBron. "Y'all don't know the LeBron we know...he's just an amazing guy."

Good little interview.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Watching Griffin get some burn last night and do some nice things (as well as jumping over Mason Plumlee after he pumpfaked) got me encouraged about our suddenly decent crop of youth. Ira seems to believe the Heat are holding Eric back in preseason so as to keep him a secret once he's stashed in Sioux Falls. But if we keep him and Oden gets right, we have a nice young five waiting in the wings to come in and potentially fill roles next year.

Cole (25)
Ennis (23)
Griffin (23)
Beasley (24)
Oden (25)

Pretty athletic everywhere but the 5. A nice blend of skill and hustle. Been really eager to see what our rotation would look like with a youthful/athletic injection that guys like Ennis/Griffin/Beasley would add.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Ennis had 27 in his 2nd game and made this great all around play. Block on one end, and1 dunk on the other


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

How long you think until Ennis makes the Heat Roster ?


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

It's really not a given he ever makes the roster, especially given how Miami's brass prefers low-cost vets over rookies.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> It's really not a given he ever makes the roster, especially given how Miami's brass prefers low-cost vets over rookies.


Ya that's true


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I really hope we smash the nets and LeBron puts up 50 points. Garnett and Pierce make me sick


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Or better yet, Allen scores 50 points


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wouldn't be surprised if we never see LeBron break 50 again.

Ennis will probably be on the roster next year, though the Heat can call him back any time.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yea wish Lebron would just go selfish for one game and go for the 100 point record


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade got braces on his lower teeth. That's gotta take some time to get used to. Wonder how long ago he got them?

http://instagram.com/p/fsU8IRlCOf/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

A minute after the Dolphins once again shit the bed and have everyone is South Florida pissed off, the Heat post this :laugh:



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 26m
> We're now only 9 days away from #HEAT2013OpeningNight! http://gohe.at/1c7xpll


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade got braces on his lower teeth. That's gotta take some time to get used to. Wonder how long ago he got them?
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/fsU8IRlCOf/


Noticed this during yesterday's post-game interview. His bottom teeth have always been jacked, but you've made it this far. Seems unnecessary, but hey, his body.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Beasley in and wearing a headband. Something not allowed the last time he was here.


Seems he only wears it when he has his dreads loose, as opposed to cornrowed. He and Bird look perfect together with the tats, wild hair, and headbands.

Bird looks weird with the calf sleeves instead of the knee-high socks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wade did a twitter q&a. He was asked about Windhorst writing that Lebron and him were "Friendly" but not exactly friends.


> THREE ‏@DwyaneWade 7h
> “@beca_arocha: @DwyaneWade how close are u and @KingJames ? Windhorst wrote that you aren't friends just friendly?”(shows how much he knws)


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just Friendly?

That looks so weird. Haven't we been reading for years that they are almost best friends?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yes. Windhorst is out for blood when it comes to anything Wade. I didn't read the article, but someone on the realgm board posted this excerpt:



> In December, as James spoke after it was announced that he'd been named Sports Illustrated's Sportsman of the Year, Wade lingered in the background, jumping up and down like a child trying to get attention. He later tweeted congratulations to James -- along with a photo of his Sportsman of the Year cover from 2006, just in case anyone had forgotten that he'd earned the honor first.


He attacks Dwyane any time he gets the chance.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I'm going to enjoy a laugh on the day LeBron selects somebody not Windhorst to write his biography.


----------



## UD40

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Windhorst is a joke.

They had him on ESPN a lot last year as a "Heat insider" and pretty much denounced everyone but Lebron and touted how he's followed him since HS.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

*Here's an article* on why James Ennis might be the most important NBL player ever, or something.

Some previously unposted highlights of Ennis in here







Seems to be a fastbreak machine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

No surprise. Heat release Varnado, Drew II, and Westbrook. 

Roster now at 17. Heat keeping Hamilton and Griffin a while longer.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> No surprise. Heat release Varnado, Drew II, and Westbrook.
> 
> Roster now at 17. Heat keeping Hamilton and Griffin a while longer.


It was fun while it last, Jarvis. We had a good run. Go on strong from this moment henceforth. I'll never forget you.

:boohoo2:


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Windhorst is fat


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

quick vid from today's practice

http://instagram.com/p/fyBUE-kMtz/

feel like when we see Mike working out, its usually Juwan who is working him out.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> quick vid from today's practice
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/fyBUE-kMtz/
> 
> feel like when we see Mike working out, its usually Juwan who is working him out.


That's a good thing


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

No doubt.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Beat me to it. Like seeing him work on that corner 3. Great weapon for him here. Never even thought about the Juwan angle with Mike. He already has Zo/UD on his ass. Mike grew up in Washington, so I'm sure he has a fondness for Juwan.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I feel bad for you folks getting hopes up for Beasley.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Smithian said:


> I feel bad for you folks getting hopes up for Beasley.


He's too talented not to have high hopes for, same with Oden


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I don't know if I'd categorize my feelings toward it as getting my hopes up, as I wouldn't be shockingly devastated if things don't work out. As a passionate Heat fan, though, I'm optimistic, particularly considering the history there.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

These are my hopes, Beasley ends up becoming our 2nd man off the bench and sometimes even starting over Haslem and Oden is our starting Center by the end of the year and we move Bosh back to PF


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Now that's a little lofty for both. I don't see Oden ever starting at any point this season, including the playoffs, but really none of us have enough information to know what can happen. Ray, Bird, and Cole will be our 3 prominent bench players. I think Beasley would have to at least pull even with Battier depth chart-wise to even be a rotation regular, and even that would be kind of crowded. As far as him occasionally starting, his biggest value to us will be his ability to tide over the offense as Big 3 members sit. That's kind of negated as a starter, though I wouldn't mind seeing it a couple of times as an experiment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Micky Arison ‏@MickyArison 4m
> What your @MiamiHEAT will wear for pregame ring ceremony on Oct 29& r available at @MiamiHEATstore pic.twitter.com/ozP4wsRt8U


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Dumbest question ever...


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Ennis the Menace dropped 29 on New Zealand today. Most notably: He got to the line 14 times, getting fouled 11. Might be a sign he's improving his handle and attacking ability. 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, and a block to go along with the 29. 8-16 fgs


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Ennis is beasting. Good to see.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Here are some Ennis highlights from yesterday







Seeing some new stuff from James. Couple of nice post moves (never saw him in the post in SL), and a nice transition move to get to a lefty finish.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Greg's trying to play on opening night. Spo: "Yeah, we'll see."



> Despite Oden's ambition to get back on the court as soon as possible, Spoelstra revealed Friday that the Heat's trainers and doctors are working from an established schedule that balances days Oden works with needed recovery time. For example, because Oden played Wednesday and then completed consecutive days of practice or conditioning work, the schedule calls for a break in action to see how his knees respond. Oden said there were no complications or unexpected discomfort after three extensive days of work.





> Spoelstra said there is very little consultation with Oden when it comes to adhering to the strict rehab program.
> 
> "We have a specific amount of days he goes in a row," Spoelstra said. "But it's not based on how he feels. If I just go off how he feels, he probably would have played in five games already. And he would have probably participated in 70 percent of the practices."


*more*

Very good sign it doesn't sound like he responded poorly to the game action.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

You would think he'd respond OK to 5 minutes of competitive play though, his workouts would have to be more exhaustive on his knees than that little stint?

Still, any news for Zoden that doesnt include swelling or additional surgery on those wheels is great news.

I really have no idea how this whole process is going to go with Greg, but im excited about the possibility.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Griffin was waived today. Hopefully he signs with the Skyforce. Wonder why Hamilton wasn't waived.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I have no idea. Maybe they have to come to some sort of injury settlement because of his broken nose?


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Griffin was waived today. Hopefully he signs with the Skyforce. Wonder why Hamilton wasn't waived.


Has good size and nice skillset and he probably grades highly on the private team measurements.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hamilton waived.

Beasley and Mason JR make the roster, no surprise. Still on unguaranteed deals until January. If a guy like Okafor gets bought out after he becomes healthy, you'd figure we'd be interested. So those two need to prove their worth before then.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Man...adding Okafor could be huge. Some questions, though,
(neck injury, would Micky pay the MMLE+tax, would he push to start), even if he is bought out. Hearing he might not be back until the AS break.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The Heat, on their own volition, put in a request to the league to put "Jr." on Roger Mason's jersey, despite it being against league rules. It apparently means a lot to him and his family. *Great story*











> moneymase8
> 2 days ago
> Back to that high school and college 21! Special thanks to the @Miamiheat for adding the Jr to my jersey. I know RM Sr. would be proud! Let's go Heat! #heatnation


Seriously...best team. 15th man and non-guaranteed and they go out of their way to ask allowance to break a rule without him even requesting it.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron will shoot 59% this year and flirt with 60%


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

If Lebron shoots 60% this year....I don't even know


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> If Lebron shoots 60% this year....I don't even know


I do. 5th MVP


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

New Lebron Nike commercial. Like with his Samsung commercial, Miami is the backdrop


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> The Heat, on their own volition, put in a request to the league to put "Jr." on Roger Mason's jersey, despite it being against league rules. It apparently means a lot to him and his family. *Great story*


Such a weird rule to being with.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> kingjamesHappy Halloween folks from the Heatles!! #TrickOrTreat #BewareOfYourCandyBags












So Michael Myers is Lebron. Battier is Batman :laugh:

Cant tell the rest.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Bease is Freddy


Guesses:

- Birdman = Gorilla
- Hellboy = Chalmers
- Silver mask/fedora = Cole
- Joker = Bosh


No Wade












> D&G for Halloween... #NYcityflow


EDIT: thought he might not be in NY until I noticed the hashtag :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

How did you figure out who each were?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just guesses, but Hellboy looks relatively short and has a physique very reminiscent of Rio. (Bease announced his on Twitter, and even before that I could tell he was Freddy) The fedora one I thought was Ray at first, but upon closer inspection is almost definitely Norris. (I actually now think Scary Movie villain might be Ray) The Joker and the Gorilla both look like bigmen. The Gorilla seems white (actually the first indication to me it was Bird), and the Joker seems to have Bosh-y hands.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Other fun thing is to figure out who is missing aside from Wade. I count 12 in the pic, so 2 more un-accounted for (one taking the pic?).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Oh, skipped over that you said guesses 

From Roger Mason Jr - http://instagram.com/p/gJ6FaLE9g9/

From that, Hellboy is JJ and to Lebron's right is RMJr.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hah...thought I followed Mase on instagram.

JJ was actually my other thought for Hellboy since he has similar proportions to Rio. Hard to really tell size because of the varying perspective. Was also thinking he looked too much bigger than the one I think is NoCo.

Thinking right below Jr. might be Rio now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Sixers now 3-0. Love it. Keep winning, Sixers!


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wait don't we get a lottery pick if they play well?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

If they somehow finished 8th...that'd be epic. We get their 1st rounder if they make the playoffs, if they miss we get 2 2nd rounders I believe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, its lottery protected until 2015. After that, if they still havent made the playoffs, then it turns into the 2nd round picks.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hoping MCW keeps this up. Loved that their best player, Thad Young, was the worst performer against us. He's the guy they'll likely trade to seal the tankage.

They already have 1/5th of our '08 win total.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Was thinking about the chatter surrounding Eric Bledsoe potentially earning a max deal this season, the fact that we traded that pick, and that we got nothing for it, reminding me (don't think it's been mentioned here) that we traded Varnado's DLeague rights for more DLeague draft picks, so that era's probably more officially over than when he was a Celtic. He more or less proved he's not really NBA material by this point.

Then again I couldn't see PBev as an NBA'er when he was here, as much as I wanted to. Didn't seem to make sense to have a PG who couldn't create, score, or shoot, as great as his D always was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

oooh kill 'em  (google it if you dont know)


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Would always see pics of it as a meme, but didn't know until last night it came from a vine series. Friggin' internet, man. Read a funny tweet about him last night...something like, "Can Terio really be 6? He always has a serious expression on his face, like he has grown man problems." :laugh:

So funny that Wade and LeBron both wear their signature shoes off the court, too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Chris Bosh ‏@chrisbosh 27m
> I feel like I'm 10 ft. Tall right now! Very happy to welcome another child to the world!
> #proudfather
> #BoshFamily http://say.ly/lgU78zZ


Congrats to Chris and his wife. 

Also, good news that it happened with plenty of time to get to Toronto.

Edit: Or maybe not


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m
> Chris Bosh did not travel with Heat to Toronto, making it doubtful he would be available for Tuesday's game against the Raptors.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah I think he skips the trip to Toronto. Congrats to him, though. Didn't know Adrienne was that far along.

Dylan Skye Bosh (hopefully he's a high flyer)

EDIT: *SHE!*










Guess both names are unisex? :whoknows:

Should've known it'd be a girl. His last was a boy and I'm sure he can afford in vitro gender customization.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Didn't even know she was prego!


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Didn't even know she was prego!


It's Lil waynes kid


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Christmas sleeved jerseys seemed to have leaked











I hate sleeves, but could be worse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Christmas sleeved jerseys seemed to have leaked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate sleeves, *but could be worse.*


Debatable.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Adidas is just...stupid.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That flower headband is covering that poor child's entire face.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Was watching "the starters"(TBJ) on NBATV and one of their highlights of the Clippers game was Michael Beasley and how excited he was on the bench after some Heat baskets. The one after Rashard hit the 4 point play was hilarious. For some reason he got on his toes :laugh:

Its nice to see him so into these games even if he isnt playing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Commercial with the Christmas day uniforms.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Mike has another interview with The Ticket's morning show. I'm only a couple minutes in and it's already gold. www.theticketmiami.com Funny and insightful.

Ethan Skolnick, who has become my favorite Heatbeater over the years, has made it a point to emphasize on all of his platforms this season how Beasley has been the best and most honest interview in the Heat lockerroom. You can hear Mike's a lot smarter and more aware than people give him credit for. The early dividends have been promising so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I think Sony gave every player on the team personalized ps4's. 

Mario posted this 


> mchalmers15
> 6 hours ago
> #picstitch it's about to go down.












And now Lebron posted this


> kingjames
> 11 minutes ago
> First of all HUGE S/O to PlayStation for the generous gift! Amazing and extremely excited to play. I've always been on the other side for the longest but I gone see what this is all about. We'll c #Gamer #PlayStation4


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lee Jenkins has written a great article: My Sportsman: Miami Heat's LeBron James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

*Dwyane Wade Comedy Sold to Fox*


> Mike Tollin, Wade and Sony Pictures Television has sold halfhour comedy project “Three the Hard Way” to Fox, based on Wade’s life as a single dad.
> 
> Wade (whose Twitter account is headed by the word “Three”) will exec produce with Tollin and Mandalay Sports Media, as well as Justin Lin, Danielle Woodrow and Troy Craig Poon of Perfect Storm Entertainment.
> 
> Fellow exec producer Ben Watkins (“Burn Notice”) is writing the pilot script, which will tell the story of an NBA superstar named Daryl Wade and his eccentric entourage, who find themselves parenting by committee when the lead gets full custody of his two young sons.


Sounds amazingly corny, but congrats to Wade nonetheless.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Honestly. I wasn't anything near excited to hear about this. Doesn't bother me, but...meh.

Was surprised a major network like FOX is picking it up. Will also be surprised if more than THREE episodes air. It's gonna be *BAD*.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Great article on interesting Miami stats at the beginning of the season: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...g-statistics-of-the-miami-heats-season-so-far


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Philly just won a ridiculous game after looking dead in the water after a Caron Butler 3 with 8 seconds left put them down 4. Spencer Hawes hit a nutty 3 to send it to OT eventually. It's destiny. We're getting that MF'ing Phirst this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

After seeing Parker, Smart, Wiggins, Gordon and Randle, I can see teams shutting players down by the all start game hoping for a high lottery pick. Hoping Philly isnt one of them.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

If we actually get the phirst ill laugh so hard. Not gonna happen though. They'll trade Turner and Young and tank like gangsters by the all star break.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Like gangsters. Hahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 34m
> Just finished a great dinner with Carlos Slim and his family! Wonderful folks. See u guys again soon… http://instagram.com/p/hFl_OZCTP6/


Yet another billionaire friend for Lebron.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lebron wants to bring a soccer team to Miami...thats another sign he could be staying here


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The team is already coming, he's just in discussions with David Beckham to be a part owner, if I have the story right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

No team yet. Beckham has a deal with MLS to be able to start his own franchise for a disounted $25 million. All signs point to Miami being where he wants the team to be, but nothing is close to being official yet.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Oh, I thought that's the stage we were in the last time this was in the news cycle. Admittedly I haven't read more than headlines/tweets. Thought I'd read it was decided the team would be in Miami, but it may've been "leaning."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, there was a report that he had chosen Miami, but the Bolivian billionaire that he is doing this with said it wasnt true and that nothing was decided of yet. Of course, a couple of days later, Beckham was in Miami touring FIU and Marlins stadium to see if the future team would play in those stadiums or if they'd have to build one themselves.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

All signs are pointing to LeBron staying and I love it.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Only thing better than him staying is him signing an extension


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That's not really an option. He's either opting out and signing a new deal, or opting in for next season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

James Ennis is still killing it in Australia. Tonight he faced off against Sydney, who just acquired Sam Young, who goes from facing Lebron and the Heat in the ECF, to facing a Heat prospect in Australia. Ennis still did his thing. Had 18 on 7-13 shooting in the blowout win and again showed off his athleticism. Young fouled him hard on a dunk and got a flagrant foul (or unsportsmanlike foul as they call it over there).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

If you wanna laugh, check out UD's instagram. He caught a bunch of players passed out after eating turkey yesterday and has some funny captions to go with them

http://instagram.com/ud40


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Beas got him back later, as you can see on his instagram

Speaking of Mike


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Beasley was great last night in his limited time. Hit those 3 straight outside shots...instant offence. Haslem though...he just doesn't even look like at nba player


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Beasley with the nasty between the legs dunk in warmups. Poor LeBron had to follow that up.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

So now, after Mason and his family were robbed at a restaurant on South Beach, that makes Bosh, UD, Mason, and Miller/Jones/Lewis (if you count fraud) that have been robbed while with the Heat. Shitty.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Heat news of the day is, according to Windhorst and "multiple sources," the Heat are looking to trade (presumably Joel) for back court help in light of Wade missing time. Kinda bugs me because many of us saw this coming this summer. I wanted Mo Will (39% from 3 w/ 5+ apg this season), or even *gulp* Nate Robinson (42% from 3 right now and helping DEN win games), brought in partially for this purpose. Had that mini-MLE sitting right there. Now there's no one to give it to. I mean, Shannon Brown?

Gonna play around with the trade machine and see what I find.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Wtf do you really think you'll get for Joel


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The last 2 games have been pathetic btw. Unwatchable


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Another thought: Wish we'd kept James Ennis on the roster. His athleticism alone would be great. He's a good-enough spot-up shooter to get by here, too. I don't realistically see him getting called over mid-season and getting thrown into the NBA fire, unfortunately.

Trade thoughts...

I know LAC could use a defensive big, but is Willie Green an upgrade over RMJ? The money doesn't even work straight up. They'd have to throw in another player (Malik Wayns and Reggie Bullock are the only options, currently). We'd have to waive RMJ to bring in 2. Don't see any of that going on.

Portland is over-loaded in the back court, especially when McCollum returns, and there's conjecture that they're going after Asik. If they can't get him, I mean, one can dream. Would be awesome if we could put together something for Will Barton, but that's pretty unrealistic.

Can anyone think of any other teams that might be looking for a defensive backup big? Looked at the Rockets roster for after Asik is moved, and they don't currently have anyone that would make sense. Depends what filler they get in the haul. They value players differently than most teams, so there's a chance they'd consider Joel...maybe.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I can't imagine anyone wanting Joel


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He's basically Reggie Evans with better defense and worse rebounding. I don't think he's quite as untouchable as people make him out to be. Scouts understand his positive attributes.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Le Batard claims his sources say this is bull. Skolnick says they've been shopping Joel for awhile, but not necessarily for guard depth.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lin for Joel?

Hehehehe


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lin could be a very good fit here, but, yeah...not happening.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, his 3 improved and he can play the 2. His defence is shit but I feel that in a Miami environment, he can become a good defender. He has the speed and strength. I think he just needs to be coached properly defensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

King James...Ennis, the human highlight reel of the ABL


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

He tweeted it calling it his "2k dunk"


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Should we be being more active in free agency? Riley is often too loyal. Should we be looking at packaging our expirings, like Mario and James Jones, for a Kyle Lowry?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

You mean the trade market? Or both?

Obviously this isn't a "will we" discussion, since we know Riley. _Should _we? I like Lowry's game, but I don't know if he's enough of an improvement over what we can get from our PGs to warrant the shakeup. I might feel a bit different if it weren't for his lockerroom reputation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Cant see it happening.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> You mean the trade market? Or both?
> 
> Obviously this isn't a "will we" discussion, since we know Riley. _Should _we? I like Lowry's game, but I don't know if he's enough of an improvement over what we can get from our PGs to warrant the shakeup. I might feel a bit different if it weren't for his lockerroom reputation.


Yes, I meant the trade market.

I'm really concerned that we don't have enough this year. There are too many unreliable or unavailable players every night, and I may be being pessimistic but I see the problem worsening not improving.

I agree maybe Lowry isn't a vast improvement (although I do think he would be an improvement) because Chalmers and Cole together are giving good value, but how about a guy like Spencer Hawes? We could trade expirings for him. I have zero faith in Haslem and Birdman at this point.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, I'd rather improve the front court. Hawes is a guy I've given thought to this season. He's had some very nice stretches in his career, and would be our best rebounder while also spacing the floor a bit at his position. Joel/Shard for Hawes works! Hey, they're tanking!

Watching P-Bev continue to look solid in Houston made me look up who we could've drafted instead of Cole (28th), had Beverley been better here. Jimmy Butler (a Marquette alum) was taken a couple picks later, while Chandler Parsons (played close by at UF) was taken early in the 2nd round. Oh, what could've been.


----------



## MiamiHeatBeat

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Hey, we're excited to be a part of this forum. We're an up-and-coming Miami Heat podcast that really wants to hear from the fans. 

From releasing our first show during the 2012 Eastern Conference Finals up until our most recent 15th episode covering 'Week 7' of the regular season, '_The Miami Heat Beat_' has always strived to bring a fresh take in covering Miami's favorite local team by encompassing mixes of humor with both analysis and perspective. 

Our goal is to consistently deliver a fun listening experience to both the casual and avid Heat fan listener. And over the past month, we've noticed a significant growth in our audience.

We would love for nothing more than to include the fans into our weekly show. We encourage all of you to send us your questions, comments, or feedback at: [email protected]. We take the time to read all emails on-air and always respond to them during each week's upcoming show.

Also, you can further interact with us on our Twitter handles: @byBrianGoins & @GNavas103. We live tweet during each game and respond to all mentions.

Check us out and give us a chance. We hope that you follow us throughout the season. New episodes will continue to be posted every Thursday,

- Brian Goins & Gianni Navas

Website: http://www.heatbeatmiami.com/
Subscribe on iTunes: https://itunes.apple...eat/id653661653
Latest Episode: http://www.spreaker.com/user/miamiheatbeat/ep-15-the-heat-beat-week-7-12-5-11


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

We might be looking at jordan crawford??


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....eat-have-interest-in-celtics-jordan-crawford/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Just doesnt make any sense at all on Boston's side.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Just doesnt make any sense at all on Boston's side.


Yes it does. 2014 draft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

They have a chance to win the division and they've been without Rondo all this time. I just cant see them tanking.

How about Gary Neal? Small contract and he's on a team in serious tank mode. May take the Philly 1st or a future 1st.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Neal is a great shooter, an for that reason if be interested, but he's no perimeter stopper. 

Chris Singleton from the Wizards is one guy you could nab pretty cheap. Shumpert is a guy we would have interest in, but not the pieces I'd say. 

As for bigs, I'd be very interested in taking a flier on Ed Davis. Seems to me he always plays well when given time, but is buried on the bench in Memphis. Quality rim protector, rebounder and doesn't have Joel hands.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> J.E. Skeets ‏@jeskeets 6m
> RT @PhilHecken: Ray Allen's "J. Shuttlesworth” jersey — pic.twitter.com/DguWDe3sQV


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Jordan Crawford would be intriguing, but if you read the wording, it's all speculation by other teams. On top of that, they're trying to get Asik right now. Clearly they're not ready to tank.

Ed Davis would be awesome, but I don't know if we can put an intriguing-enough package together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The January 21 home game against the Celtics will be the 1st game where the Heat will wear nicknames on the back of their jerseys.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Nicknames are ****ing stupid


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

This is hilarious


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> dwyanewade
> 7 minutes ago
> She said YES!!! @gabunion http://instagram.com/p/iNGrzNFCH2/


Oh man, you'd think going through one messy divorce would never make you wanna get married again.

Congrats to Dwyane and Gaby Union though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> kingjames
> 7 minutes ago
> @dwyanewade is in the giving mood tonight! Gave everyone from our championship team last year a green jacket reminiscing of the Masters! Unbelievably thought out! Fashion at the same time! Crazy! #TheHeatles #ChannelingOurInnerMastersAtGolf #RoleWithTheWinners #IsThisWhyTheyHateUs #HaveFunWithWhatYouDo












Looks like Wade proposed at the party


> Adrienne Bosh ‏@MrsAdrienneBosh 11m
> The @MiamiHEAT Christmas party always brings great traditions and the BEST surprises pic.twitter.com/FCmH6te1wi


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

As if getting dunked on like that isnt bad enough :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The jackets...corny?

Was also a little surprised by the engagement. Wasn't sure if I should've believed in the rumors of them growing apart, but I didn't think the opposite would happen. Not often you see a guy in Wade's standing/age marry a woman a decade older than him. Good for them, though.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I wonder if miller got a jacket too.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

And there is only 13 players in that pic. Who is missing besides miller?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> And there is only 13 players in that pic. Who is missing besides miller?


Jarvis Varnado.

And im sure Mike will get one at some point. He and Wade are very close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Chris Bosh named EC player of the week. So that's 2 weeks in a row that a heat player was named player of the week, neither time was it Lebron. Lebron won it the 1st week of the month. Heat beat writers are already jokingly calling it the Lebron James player of the week award.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

First time with Heat. He last won it in April of 2010.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 20m
> Heat (James, Wade, Bosh) become first team with three player of the week recipients in same month since 12/2004. (Suns: Nash, Marion, Amare)


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

The King asks, the king receives 


> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 16h
> Who do i need to talk to to get one of those World Championship Belt? WWE belt. The real ones
> 
> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 16h
> @KingJames Got your back. I'll take care of it tomorrow and hit ya back off line. Done.
> 
> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 58m
> From The People's Champ to The King @KingJames Wear my title with pride. Happy Birthday brotha! #KeepChasinGreatness pic.twitter.com/rVk98xRmAF


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> The King asks, the king receives


YES


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That's ****ing awesome


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That's awesome since The Rock is my fav wrestler


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I dont think he wanted that belt though. Think he wants the one without the big WWE logo on it.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I was thinking of this one as well that he wanted....but it's the thought that counts lol


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> The King asks, the king receives


Wow that belt looks awful. I haven't watched wrestling in like 6 years... I guess it's a slight improvement over the John Cena spinning belt.

They should really go back to the original all gold plate with the eagle.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Denver apparently actively shopping Andre Miller


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



doctordrizzay said:


> Denver apparently actively shopping Andre Miller


I'd just as soon bring back Bibby


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

****ing Bibby....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 16m
> Buzzy item out of Reno: Bucks, I'm told, will do everything they can to find new home for guard Gary Neal via trade before Feb. 20 deadline


I brought him up a few weeks ago when Jordan Crawford was being talked about as someone the Heat were interested him. He and Larry Sanders got into it in the locker room and now the Bucks want to move him. 

Joel for Neal works (also cuts the luxury tax down by $600,000). Like I said earlier, may take that Philly 1st as well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Would also let us waive RMJ. I like it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Would also let us waive RMJ. I like it.


Could even try to add RMJr to the deal. Heat would probably have to sweeten the deal even more though. Dont know if the league still allows cash to be part of a deal.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Why do we want Neal?


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Better Wade/PG body insurance option. He's shooting 42% from 3 on 3.7 attempts per game. On the crappy Bucks. Also lets us trade a difficult to move Joel for a cheaper player we have more use for, as well as allowing us to do something with RMJ, and perhaps even opening up a slot for Bynum,


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

OT: Was just messing with the trade machine and saw Marcus Thornton is making 8 mill per right now. Had no idea he got a deal like that.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*






against LeBron's kids' school/my alma mater. Rival schools that both go by 'Raiders'


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Alonzo Mourning's Son Trey Mourning Goes For 35 on Rival School Plus The Game Winner!! - YouTube
> 
> against LeBron's kids' school/my alma mater. Rival schools that both go by 'Raiders'




I spent a few years at both of those schools! I've played about 5000 games of ball on that court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Video of the Heat being honored at the White House today


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Ugh, LeBron telling ESPN he sometimes gets a little jealous seeing KD's FGAs in a game. Haven't read it, but Le Batard is talking about it. Kind of feel like he could get up more if he didn't go through those super-passive phases of games.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Does Lebron FLOP excessively or are these Lakers fans just sad and bored cause they're team actually sucks for once?

I'm inclined to say no, but I'm a Heat fan so am I biased? I mean, I think I could name 20 more "star players" that have more of a flopping problem... one being our very own (sorry) D-Wade.

Just think it's lame how people pick on Lebron for trivial things, but whatever, 4x MVP, 2x world champ.

Here's the suck article for anyone bored. http://www.lakersnation.com/video-lebroning-trend-pokes-fun-at-lebron-james-flopping/2014/01/13/


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Ugh, LeBron telling ESPN he sometimes gets a little jealous seeing KD's FGAs in a game. Haven't read it, but Le Batard is talking about it. Kind of feel like he could get up more if he didn't go through those super-passive phases of games.


I can't speak for all the Heat fans here, but I'm certainly not opposed to Lebron taking more shots per game. Simple fact of the matter is he's our best player.

I want the ball in Lebron or Wade's hands 90% of the time ideally to start our offense at all times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 6m
> I apologize, I'm back focused! I needed that. Thanks! #StriveForGreatness
> 
> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 6m
> Just needed to reboot back up


:whoknows:


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> :whoknows:


Lol It's funny because with the season he is having....and he needs to say that. Just shows you how good he is


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Still been somewhat of an odd season for him, what with the way he got pissed at Brooklyn and some other weird stuff.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

I know I am being super nitpicking but looking at his stats, only his FG% is up. The rest is down across the board compared to last season.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Ugh, LeBron telling ESPN he sometimes gets a little jealous seeing KD's FGAs in a game. Haven't read it, but Le Batard is talking about it. Kind of feel like he could get up more if he didn't go through those super-passive phases of games.


A friend of mine said that Lebron said on record that Durant is the better scorer between the two of them. A recent ESPN interview apparently. Any of you know what he is talking about? Couldn't find it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

LeBron's said that kind of stuff many times in the past. Wouldn't be news at all. Most would agree Durant is the better pure scorer.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Pure scorer? What would that mean exactly?

I think it's clear that Durant is the better shooter or pure shooter but Lebron is scoring almost 10% more effectively. That would make him the better scorer to me. Pure or not.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Pure scorer? What would that mean exactly?
> 
> I think it's clear that Durant is the better shooter or pure shooter but Lebron is scoring almost 10% more effectively. That would make him the better scorer to me. Pure or not.


Not to mention the assists which lead to points....Lebron is overall offensively superior...by far...he just doesn't shoot between 28-35 shots a game.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

That's not the discussion we're having, though. We're talking about individual offense.



Dee-Zy said:


> Pure scorer? What would that mean exactly?
> 
> I think it's clear that Durant is the better shooter or pure shooter but Lebron is scoring almost 10% more effectively. That would make him the better scorer to me. Pure or not.


If we're going to go to stats, at least relatively simple ones, best to use "effective" FG% (eFG%) which weighs 3 pointers 1.5x, as a 3 is worth 1.5x as much as a 2. LeBron still leads 62.8% to 54.5%, but the gap closes somewhat. Also, while he only averaged .8 more FGA last year, this year Durant is averaging exactly 4 more than LeBron per game. Obviously percentages trend down with higher attempt numbers.

To me it's really a semantic argument. Durant is probably better at simply iso-ing from the perimeter and creating a high % shot. He has a signature move (one-legged fadeaway), something LeBron has been nitpicked about not having. A lot of LeBron's higher percentages come from his ability to use his size and strength inside, so therefore one could argue Durant uses his "pure" scoring skills to score more. Add to that Durant's purer shooting stroke and I understand and am completely fine with people saying he's the better individual scorer. 

Not a knock on LeBron. Durant is an all-timer in his ability to score individually. That freshmen season at Texas was absurd.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Not coming in trying to stir some Heat Pacer rivalry, just some questions.

You're 5-5 in your last 10, are you guys concerned at all? Lebron is Lebron, no worries there, but when Wade isn't playing your team looks good, not great. That normally wouldn't be an issue since Wade is getting rest for the post season, but is anyone confident he'll be 100% come the playoffs?
If I was a Heat fan I'd be wanting to trade for a reliable scorer to come in and help for the games Wade is out. Jarred Jack could probably be had for pretty cheap since hes stinking it up in Cleveland. I wouldn't be surprised to see him go back to his Goldenstate play with you guys. 

What do you guys think? Maybe its just me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Although having another scoring guard off the bench would be great, it hasnt been the main reason for this slide. Its been really, really bad defense. 

But anything would be better than what Roger Mason Jr is giving us when Wade is out.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Would've loved Cartier Martin or even Big Pennis Ennis over Mason/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Lebron got the WWE belt from the rock


> kingjames
> 3 hours ago
> Special thanks to @therock for making my childhood dream come true! U have no idea how many couches and old mattresses I jumped off thinking I was one of y'all! U, Ultimate Warrior, Sting, Legion of Doom, Goldberg and The Undertaker I could watch all day plus many more! I feel like a little kid again. Thanks again Champ! #CanUSmell #StriveForGreatness


http://instagram.com/p/jdTPuTCTKa/


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Beasley needs more minutes. He needs a bigger role on this team. I honestly believe we need to FREE THE BEAS if we're going to win 16 post-season games this year.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*



R-Star said:


> Not coming in trying to stir some Heat Pacer rivalry, just some questions.
> 
> You're 5-5 in your last 10, are you guys concerned at all? Lebron is Lebron, no worries there, but when Wade isn't playing your team looks good, not great. That normally wouldn't be an issue since Wade is getting rest for the post season, but is anyone confident he'll be 100% come the playoffs?
> If I was a Heat fan I'd be wanting to trade for a reliable scorer to come in and help for the games Wade is out. Jarred Jack could probably be had for pretty cheap since hes stinking it up in Cleveland. I wouldn't be surprised to see him go back to his Goldenstate play with you guys.
> 
> What do you guys think? Maybe its just me.


It's the regular season, although we went on an epic streak last year, at this time last year, we had a worst record. No big deal yet. I'd be more concerned if this was in the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Rumors are going around that we'd been interested in acquiring a PF or C until Oden started to play and show promise, and now we're looking into trading for a wing before the deadline (apparently we'd tried to trade for a PG earlier, too, but TOR rejected our offer for Lowry). (Keep in mind these are rumors/speculation, so take with a grain of salt. I'll humor it, though)

Evan Turner is the name that was brought up. Would be an awesome pickup, IMO. He's considered a 2, and isn't a strong 3-point shooter, but he can play the 3 (6-7) and his scoring punch and style of play would give us an element we don't really have beyond Wade. I'd also bet he's a solid corner 3 shooter, and we like putting our guards there so the help man on drives isn't a big. 

In terms of a deal, think it would have to be something like *Turner for Battier/JJ/RMJ*. Would Pat do that to Finals hero Shane and the hometowner Jones? Tough to see. Why for Philly? They want to suck, and all deals are expiring anyway (including Turners). You can even extend the trade to include *Rashard Lewis and former Heat board target Arnett Moultrie* (who I'm not sure is getting any burn over there). In both trades we take on more money (about a million in the first, 700k in the second), but I believe we'd stay under the lux tax.

Another reason I see it as a long shot is it's tough to see how we can give him the starter's minutes and closing minutes he'd likely deserve, particularly without hurting Ray's feelings. His and Cole's minutes would have to be cut into fairly significantly, again something I have trouble seeing Pat force. Meanwhile LeBron would get even more rest.

Chalmers | Cole 
Wade | Allen 
LeBron | Turner
Beasley
Bosh | Birdman | Oden

Is my best projection for how the new rotation would look. Ray's role would be shrunk drastically, which might be a good thing, especially on the D end, and with Turner's playmaking ability Cole could just become more of a defensive specialist. 

This did also cross my mind though:

Chalmers | Cole
Wade | Allen 
LeBron | Turner
Bosh | Beasley
Oden | Birdman

Big, better-balanced, could be our ideal playoff lineup/rotation (if we acquired Turner, of course). Turner/Beasley would be such a headache for bench units with how versatile their skillsets are offensively. I've stated in the past why I think Oden starting by the time he's in a good rhythm could be a good idea. Bosh loves playing next to him, and there's no confusion with trying to fit two Cs off the bench. I also wouldn't want to start Lewis, and like Beasley as a reserve. Moultrie wouldn't be in the rotation, but I'd like him much more as a specialist combo-big than UD. With this lineup, Oden might go to the bench after 5-6, then you bring Turner in for him to go small. Chalmers/Wade/Turner/LeBron/Bosh is a sick lineup. And then you can get crazy and go big-small next with Wade (or Ray)/Turner/LeBron/Beasley/Bosh. Spending way too much time fantasizing about this now, considering it almost definitely won't happen. Would make us very lethal now that I'm looking at lineups. They might like the idea of taking expirings, but would probably want a 1st-rounder or young player with untapped potential in addition.

Or, we can talk about something realistic, like a very talented DLeaguer with a very similar skillset in Terrence Williams. He's also quite athletic, and would make for quality Wade insurance. He has NBA starter talent, but minor character concerns have kept him from sticking anywhere (I'm not too familiar with his history of problems, specifically, but I don't think it's anything really bad). Really wish we'd take a look at him.


EDIT: Back to Turner, if Philly is willing to move him for one of those deals, you have to do it if you're the Heat, I don't care about hurting Ray's feelings. On top of the huge talent boost, Turner is an OSU product (LeBron is close to the program), and even though he's expiring, bringing him into the mix could encourage LeBron to stay.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '13 All things Heat thread*

Or we can go after *Thad Young*


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I think our best assets are Cole and our first rounder this year. Wouldn't Philly want both of those for Turner? I think that would be too much to give up.

A lot of what we do depends on what management plans on doing this summer with Mario. They might feel it's time to let him go and promote Cole and then maybe keep Beasley and Oden.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah the Mario thing makes things a little blurrier. Do we have a first this year? You're right they'd ask for Cole, didn't even consider we'd humor that. That would actually make it remotely realistic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I like these Heatles t-shirts. 










Tonight is Battioke. Here are some vids from instagram

Here is Shane, Greg and Ken Jeong doing backstreet boys - http://instagram.com/p/jse1j3kMlj/

JJ and Norris doing Holy Grail - http://instagram.com/p/jsgBwmkMnh/

Toney Douglas making his Heat debut with lets ride by Montell Jordan (with JJ and Lebron cameos) - http://instagram.com/p/jsgyLGkMot/

Roger Mason Jr doing green light by John Legend- http://instagram.com/p/jsix58kMrs/

Lebron and Bease did 'back that ass up' lol

and speaking of the heatles shirt..


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 5m
> Wade, LeBron & Haslem performing "Blurred Lines" while wearing "Heatles" shirts. So they now owe Marvin Gaye royalties too.


http://instagram.com/p/jsjpROEMs3/

JJ ended up winning. He busted out the sisqo look with spray painted hair and everything lol


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Lets all have a prayer that Greg Oden is good for playoffs, and another prayer that Spo will play him and not Haslem.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Oden's not what we needed tonight.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Oden's not what we needed tonight.


No, tonight wasn't a playoff game. 



:|:|:|


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, but more importantly we won the rebounding battle last I'd checked, and it just wasn't a game for him with them going small. Our perimeter really struggled last night.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

We lost because we played sloppy and turned the ball over way too many times. End of story


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Heat fans on twitter are delusional. Makes normal Heat fans look bad


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Most of the ones I speak to on twitter are pretty reasonable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Bynum to the Pacers. Interesting. Guess Mahinmi is gonna lose his minutes soon.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

If Bynum is able and willing to play their brand of D. Actually, I'd think he'd be able to mimic Hibbert's role pretty well, even with the bum knees. Can also play Mahinmi a the 4 if Scola is struggling with his matchup.

I wonder what R-Star's thoughts are. Pretty sure he hates Bynum.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> If Bynum is able and willing to play their brand of D. Actually, I'd think he'd be able to mimic Hibbert's role pretty well, even with the bum knees. Can also play Mahinmi a the 4 if Scola is struggling with his matchup.
> 
> I wonder what R-Star's thoughts are. Pretty sure he hates Bynum.


He'll say he was joking about what he thinks about bynum and say that he will win them multiple rings.


I think this day last year was when we lost to Indiana and then went off on that 27 game winning streak.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Neat clip of a PTI episode on Oden in 2004


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Aubrey Plaza was on Conan yesterday, so of course Chris Bosh was mentioned


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Trevor Ariza would be such a nice replacement for a retiring Battier this summer.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Believe it or not fellas but we have a better record going into this all-star break than last years all-star break


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Does anyone get why she's so obsessed with CB? That was so awkward haha. She was clearly cut up that he didn't recognize her, yet everyone is pissing themselves laughing. She's a fruit loop...but that's probably the hottest stalker ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, being awkward is her thing. Watch any interview of hers and she always tries to make things as awkward as possible lol.

As for her Bosh obsession, I have no idea. Its so weird, but with the way she acts, it kind of makes sense :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Wade says his foot feels fine now and will start the all star game on Sunday.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I wish he didn't play and gave up his spot.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

In fact, if Wade was cunning, he should of gave up his all star spot which prolly would of gone to Stevenson and with him getting recognized as an all star, he would of commanded a higher salary this off season from the Pacers, which would of financially crippled their team more and made the Pacers less of a threat in the upcoming years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Lebron on the cover of GQ. Pretty cool ball on fire ala the Heat logo


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Nice to have Lebron on GQ cuz KD has actually been the player on fire as of late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Lakers and Nets talking about a Jordan Hill for Trade exception deal. Would love to jump in and try to acquire him, if possible.


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 21m
> Nets have until March 10 to use $5.25M DPE for Brook Lopez injury. With tax hit on Hill $3.5M deal, cost to Nets: $17M. Not an easy sell.


Must be nice to seemingly have unlimited funds. 

Nets also talking about a Jet Terry for Jarrett Jack swap with the Cavs. Even as they are now, they are gonna be a tough 2nd round opponent for either us or the Pacers. Even tougher if they add Jack and possibly Hill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Former Heater Varnado to sign 10 day with the Bulls. 


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 1m
> Y! Sources: The Chicago Bulls plan to sign top D-League shot blocker, Jarvis Varnado, to a 10-day contract. http://yhoo.it/1nIWDXo





> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 8m
> Sacramento and Brooklyn discussing a deal centered on Marcus Thornton for Jason Terry and Reggie Evans, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


Seems like Brooklyn has unkowingly keyed in on trying to acquire Heat killers.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Trading a former Heat killer for a new age one. Was wishing we could hop in on that Hill deal too. Oh well. Hoping for something on the buyout market if anything. No Caron, please.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

According to realgm.com, Heat are getting "significant" offers from teams on Cole, and turning them all down. I'd love to hear how teams value him around the league, wish some of these proposals would leak. With Douglas looking better than expected, particularly on D, I'd humor some offers that brought back either an athletic 3-and-D wing or rebounding, defensive-minded PF who can shoot a little, either preferably under 30.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I wish we could get Kyle Lowry...pipe dream though


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> According to realgm.com, Heat are getting "significant" offers from teams on Cole, and turning them all down. I'd love to hear how teams value him around the league, wish some of these proposals would leak. With Douglas looking better than expected, particularly on D, I'd humor some offers that brought back either an athletic 3-and-D wing or rebounding, defensive-minded PF who can shoot a little, either preferably under 30.


I have him as the 2nd best backup PG in the league, and he's getting better. I feel like Mario could play himself into a bigger contract than we can afford so Cole is really hard to trade right now with all the uncertainty in our future.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Nets and Kings finalize deal of Terry and Reggie Evans for Marcus Thornton. 

The Nets are still trying to acquire Jordan Hill as well.


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 7m
> With Sacramento deal and absorbing Hill into Disabled Player Exception, Nets payroll and tax would reach $210 million or so.


Wow.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

bye bye roger mason jr


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 1h
> OFFICIAL: The @MiamiHEAT have traded Roger Mason, Jr. to Sacramento for a conditional 2nd round 2015 draft pick. http://gohe.at/1eb2246


Heat pretty much paying Mason Jr's salary with the cash they sent to the Kings, so this wasnt a salary dump(though the do save in luxury tax for the time being). They just wanted the open roster spot. 

Heat hoping someone shakes free on the buyout market


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Trade deadline passed. Caron Butler did not get moved. Now to see if he shakes free in the buyout market. 


Another team we may see in deep June just acquired another scrub Heat killer


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 25m
> San Antonio has traded Nando De Colo to the Toronto Raptors for Austin Daye, league source tells Yahoo Sports.





> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 3m
> Indiana has traded Danny Granger to Philadelphia, league source tells Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 3s
> Indiana has traded Danny Granger to the 76ers for Evan Turner and Lavoy Allen, league sources tell Yahoo.


Wow. Awesome trade for the Pacers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Already a buyout market update 


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 1m
> Orlando is working on a contract buyout with forward Glen Davis, league source tells Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 6m
> Clippers are a strong frontrunner for Glen Davis should buyout get completed, league sources tell Yahoo.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

This has likely already been mentioned somewhere, but here it is in case you haven't seen it. Not sure it even means anything.



> Many around the NBA expect Granger to sign with either the Miami Heat or San Antonio Spurs assuming he is waived.





> "We'll meet with (Danny Granger). ... It's going to be interesting," said Sim Hinkie. "We're going to sit and talk."
> 
> Hinkie said that there is a chance that the 76ers will discuss a buyout with Granger.


http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...n-Told-Of-Trade-Could-Sign-With-Heat-Or-Spurs


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Ben Gordon about to get bought out. Would be surprised if he didnt end back up in Chicago. 

I know we all get frustrated by Wade missing a game a week, but he's putting up 19/5/5 on 55%. In the history of the league, only 3 other players have done that. Barkley, Alex English, and Lebron last season and this season

http://www.basketball-reference.com...gt&c6mult=1.0&c6stat=&order_by=ws#stats::none


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Ben Gordon about to get bought out. Would be surprised if he didnt end back up in Chicago.
> 
> I know we all get frustrated by Wade missing a game a week, but he's putting up 19/5/5 on 55%. In the history of the league, only 3 other players have done that. Barkley, Alex English, and Lebron last season and this season
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com...gt&c6mult=1.0&c6stat=&order_by=ws#stats::none



As long as he is healthy for ECF and Finals I'm okay with that. Wade looked quick last night, you can tell he is saving himself for the big games.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

http://nba.si.com/2014/02/21/nba-buyout-market-players-candidates-danny-granger-glen-davis/

Am I the only one who is laughing about the Granger in Miami situation? I don't think Miami has any use for him. 

In terms of the buy out market, who can help us? We have a roster spot open, I feel that it is for a reason, not just for saving money.

Would Big Baby help us? He can board and has a deceiving range (at least against us when he was in Boston). I don't think he can guard a Hibbert though...

Will Jordan Hill be bought out? Is that a possible scenario?

Too bad Raptors are not tanking anymore. Lowry here would of been insane and would of allowed us to trade one of our 2 desirable assets, Rio or Cole, maybe for a big.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> http://nba.si.com/2014/02/21/nba-buyout-market-players-candidates-danny-granger-glen-davis/
> 
> Am I the only one who is laughing about the Granger in Miami situation? I don't think Miami has any use for him.
> 
> In terms of the buy out market, who can help us? We have a roster spot open, I feel that it is for a reason, not just for saving money.
> 
> Would Big Baby help us? He can board and has a deceiving range (at least against us when he was in Boston). I don't think he can guard a Hibbert though...
> 
> Will Jordan Hill be bought out? Is that a possible scenario?
> 
> Too bad Raptors are not tanking anymore. Lowry here would of been insane and would of allowed us to trade one of our 2 desirable assets, Rio or Cole, maybe for a big.


Why would he guard hibbert? That makes no sense, he's a short PF. He would guard David West, and BBD pretty much outplayed West two years ago when Magic played the Pacers first round.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Because our biggest problem is hibbert so if we are getting help it is To handle him and I don't think big baby is the answer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Shams Charania ‏@ShamsCharania 22m
> Danny Granger has received complete cooperation from 76ers management in initial discussions on possible buyout, league source tells RealGM.
> 
> Shams Charania ‏@ShamsCharania 19m
> Should he get buyout to become free agent, Danny Granger will likely decide among Heat, Clippers, Bulls, Spurs, Mavs, sources tell RealGM.


..


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

So does Spo dislike Beasley enough to sign Granger? I would rather have Glen Davis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, would love to have big baby here. Doesnt sound like there's much interest on either side though.

Behind the scenes with Wade at the all star festivities. Seems like his production company has been doing a lot of these behind the scenes vids the last couple of seasons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*










:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 3m
> Sources tell Sun Sentinel that Heat strongly considering signing DeAndre Liggins, who has been playing for team's Sioux Falls affiliate.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 3m
> Liggins would fill roster spot vacated by Roger Mason Jr., although other moves still are possible.


..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Not big on the Liggins things, especially considering his brush in with the law. I can deal with drug arrests, or maybe even DUI, but domestic violence is pretty unforgivable to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Spo was on today with Chris Mannix on the Dan Patrick show


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Heat sign Liggins to 10-day


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> @sportando: Four new NBA free agents from China: Sebastian Telfair, Shelden Williams, Dominique Jones & Hakim Warrick.


Dominique Jones would intrigue me. USF combo-guard who had some nice moments in Dallas.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

We could potentially see a starting lineup of 

Oden
Bosh
Lebron
Wade
Chalmers

In the near future


If someone told me in 2007 on draft day that in 7 years the Miami Heat would boast this lineup, I would never believe it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

This british comedian was on a talk show and talked about hanging with Team USA during the summer Olympics. Pretty cool story about Lebron


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Dominique Jones would intrigue me. USF combo-guard who had some nice moments in Dallas.


Isn't Warrick a good rebounder?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> kingjames
> 3 minutes ago
> Always wanted to be the WWE Heavyweight World Champion so today I surprised my teammates with their own for their collection. And by the way it's a Great time to be a @WWE fan with the launch of #WWENetwork #LoveMyTeammates #WWEStandOutAsAKid #StriveForGreatness












Lebron is one hell of a teammate. Always giving them tons of awesome gifts throughout the year.

PS: Birdman looks the part of a WWE wrestler :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Ray looks nothing but. hahaha

Is it me of Beasley looks tall as **** in this picture?

Who's next to Birdman? JJ and ?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

The one with the hat? UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Sixers and Granger agree to buyout. The Clippers are the front runners to land him according to Woj


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 2m
> Yahoo Sources: The Los Angeles Clippers have emerged as the frontrunners to sign Danny Granger. http://yhoo.it/1fIzCDg


Nothing on Caron yet.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Clippers already got Big Baby right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah.

Closer look at the WWE belts. Lebron got them all personalized. He later tweeted a thank you to Stephanie McMahon. I'm sure they love this publicity he's given then since 1st asking for a belt a month ago


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> ### Danny Granger, who irritated the Heat stars with his antics in a contentious 2012 playoff series, apparently won’t be joining them. Instead, the Heat appears perfectly content to wait until Caron Butler completes his buyout with Milwaukee, perhaps as early as Thursday.
> 
> Yahoo! and ESPN reported that the Clippers have emerged as the favorite to sign Granger, with the Spurs among other contenders. The Heat instead will focus on Butler, who wants to be here and is far more popular with Heat players than Granger. Butler was a teammate of Dwyane Wade and Udonis Haslem when he played with the Heat.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...ins-canes-samson-voted-off.html#storylink=cpy
> 
> ## ESPN commentator and Herald contributor Dan Le Batard reported today that the Heat last week rejected Philadelphia’s trade offer of Evan Turner for Udonis Haslem because trading Haslem, who sacrificed more than $10 million to sign here, would not be sending the right message.
> 
> That would show incredible loyalty considering Turner would have potentially helped more than Haslem, and even more so, because dumping Haslem’s $4.62 million salary next season would have greatly eased Miami’s luxury tax burden and thus made it easier to add or keep supporting players (such as re-signing Mario Chalmers).
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...ins-canes-samson-voted-off.html#storylink=cpy


Dont know if I believe this one. Especially since UD has that contract that runs for one more season.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, I find that hard to believe too. I'm sure we rejected some Turner deal because Philly absolutely called every team with a first rounder but I'm not sure Haslem was something they were looking to take.

Jimmer was also bought out. I've always wanted him here. He's probably more of a July signing but he is also leading the league in 3 pt. shooting and could be good insurance for Wade. I thought he was better than Chalmers but Chalmers is a proven player and the way he has played this year makes me second-guess that. Anyway, I can't see us picking him up with Chalmers and Cole both healthy, but if Chalmers gets some huge offers this off-season Jimmer is somebody to keep an eye on.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Three straight losses for OKC. That is good for LeBron with regards to the MVP race.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Part of me wants to believe that UD story.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> Yeah, I find that hard to believe too. I'm sure we rejected some Turner deal because Philly absolutely called every team with a first rounder but I'm not sure Haslem was something they were looking to take.
> 
> Jimmer was also bought out. I've always wanted him here. He's probably more of a July signing but he is also leading the league in 3 pt. shooting and could be good insurance for Wade. I thought he was better than Chalmers but Chalmers is a proven player and the way he has played this year makes me second-guess that. Anyway, I can't see us picking him up with Chalmers and Cole both healthy, but if Chalmers gets some huge offers this off-season Jimmer is somebody to keep an eye on.


Lol Jimmer wouldn't fit well here. He can't play defense and is really small.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Pyrex said:


> Lol Jimmer wouldn't fit well here. He can't play defense and is really small.


Cuz Chalmers is such a smart player who makes great defensive choices? He's no worse defensively than a dozen PG's we've had here in the past decade. Arroyo, Williams, etc.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

On the UD trade, LeBatard left a HUGE part out of what he shared on air:



> Dan Le Batard Show ‏@LeBatardShow 10h
> @Heatdachamps @theyoung_yeezus @way_of_carlitos *UD and a first round pick.
> *


Someone was asking how it could be UD for Turner straight up, since the money didn't work, and this was his response. A first-rounder would make a big difference, but also wouldn't make up the the money (would need to throw in a JJ). Can we even trade a 1st right now, though?

Oh, and for some reason he's deleted that and another tweet to @Heatdachamps saying a 1st was part of it. (FWIW, @Heatdachamps is a tool, don't follow him)


Adam said:


> Jimmer was also bought out. I've always wanted him here. He's probably more of a July signing but he is also leading the league in 3 pt. shooting and could be good insurance for Wade. I thought he was better than Chalmers but Chalmers is a proven player and the way he has played this year makes me second-guess that. Anyway, I can't see us picking him up with Chalmers and Cole both healthy, but if Chalmers gets some huge offers this off-season Jimmer is somebody to keep an eye on.


Near-50%, but only 2 attempts per game. His D is also terrible. So is Rio's, but at least he gets in the passing lanes and _can _play solid man D when motivated. Those are the reasons I wouldn't advocate him this season. I wouldn't mind looking at him down the road, especially with Ray likely retiring. You're right we've had bad defensive PGs playing more minutes than he'd likely play here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Wow, thought Rio has been driving and assisting more this season, and here's a pretty good indicator: He's averaging a career-low 3PA per game at 3.1, about a whole attempt lower than his last two seasons, in the 2nd-highest MPG of his career (next to his rookie year). Further, he's at a career-high assist % (percentage of teammate FGs assisted on while on the floor), 6% higher than last year, his previous Big 3 high. At .2 below Dwyane this season, he's finally pulling even in secondary ball-handling abilities (especially when considering Wade boosts this stat in his minutes with the 2nd unit.) He's especially looked really good the last month or so, after an ugly stretch of Wario-isms.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Would rather look to add Jimmer in the summer as a 3rd PG. His shooting would fit here, but man, his D would scare me. 

I like what Douglas gives us as the 3rd PG. I was happy with his limited play in the games that Wade sat out. I hope we keep him even if we do add Caron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Butler officially bought out, but it looks like the Thunder are gonna make a strong push for him as well



> The Oklahoma City Thunder and Miami Heat have emerged as frontrunners to sign forward Caron Butler, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> After securing a contract buyout from the Milwaukee Bucks on Thursday morning, Butler is expected to clear waivers and become a free agent.
> 
> San Antonio and Chicago are in pursuit and plan to make pitches for Butler too, league sources said.
> 
> The Heat are competing to lure Butler back to where his career started as the 10th overall pick in the 2002 NBA draft, but the ability to fill the gap as a complementary scorer to Thunder stars Kevin Durant and Russell Westbrook has made the Thunder an attractive destination, league sources told Yahoo Sports.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--thunder--heat-favorites-to-land-caron-butler-142109499-nba.html


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Caron would definitely have more responsibilities and would contribute more in OKC, perhaps as a 6th man and leading the 2nd unit but even with him on OKC, I don't see OKC winning it all barring major injuries on other teams.

I think Caron has a better chance at winning a chip in MIA plus with all the connections here. It just makes sense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo 2m
> NBA free agent Danny Granger having phone conversations with the Spurs, Heat, Rockets, Clippers and Bulls today, a source said.


..


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Would rather look to add Jimmer in the summer as a 3rd PG. His shooting would fit here, but man, his D would scare me.
> 
> I like what Douglas gives us as the 3rd PG. I was happy with his limited play in the games that Wade sat out. I hope we keep him even if we do add Caron.


I like what Douglas has done too. Awesome having 2 PGs who can guard the ball well. Watching some archived DLeague games, I can see Liggins' versatility defensively causing the Heat to choose him over Douglas, though. Can guard all 3 perimeter positions, and probably provides the same offensive impact as Douglas.

I guess Butler should get more time in OKC, but he'd get the MM treatment here, where he could feasibly start games in the postseason if Shane goes full-Bane. Still not completely convinced he's good enough at this point to worry much about. I'm more into bringing him in for sentimentality.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Liggins perimeter D is definitely what just might keep him here. He apparently played really good D for OKC against the Rockets in the playoffs. *This article shows* the impact he had when guarding Chandler Parsons.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I think you already mentioned his having the best D-rating in the DLeague, for any position. In these videos I'm watching the commentators are constantly referring to him as the best defender in the DLeague. Seems really pesky & bothers guys off the ball. We don't have a wing who can guard like that. I can see him coming in handy in an Indiana series against Stephenson/George/Turner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 15m
> Dwyane Wade on Caron Butler: "He’s one of my best friends. I always talk to him, and that’s all you get."


..


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> Cuz Chalmers is such a smart player who makes great defensive choices? He's no worse defensively than a dozen PG's we've had here in the past decade. Arroyo, Williams, etc.


Hey man I want to win championships, replacing Chalmers with Freddette would be just awful for our defense, Freddette literally can't guard anyone, can't get to the bucket like chalmers and so far hasen't played in the playoffs like chalmers. Jimmy to me would be the last PG behind Felton I would want on this team...I don't care if he shoots almost 50% from 3, He shoot's less than 2 a game.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Pyrex said:


> Hey man I want to win championships, replacing Chalmers with Freddette would be just awful for our defense, Freddette literally can't guard anyone, can't get to the bucket like chalmers and so far hasen't played in the playoffs like chalmers. Jimmy to me would be the last PG behind Felton I would want on this team...I don't care if he shoots almost 50% from 3, He shoot's less than 2 a game.


First, I never said replace Chalmers this season or ever with Jimmer. I said if we can't keep Chalmers because of financial reasons as he is a free agent this summer then Jimmer is an option and we can promote Cole.

Second, Chalmers was a godawful defensive player up until just recently but to his credit he has been less Wario for some weeks now. Do you not remember him completely falling out of the rotation before LeBron got here and during his time here? He was behind guys like Rafer Alston, Mike Bibby, and Carlos Arroyo. Hell, even Jason Williams was rumored to come out of retirement to replace him. None of those guys can defend. Defending the point guard spot has still always been our achilles heel it just isn't mentioned as much because people like to harp on the rebounding problem.

And nobody even knows how Jimmer can play in our system. Bosh was supposedly a terrible defender before he got here and now he is probably our best defender lately. It's silly to call a guy a bad defender who hasn't even had a chance to play for an NBA quality team (lol Kings) and at the same time praise Chalmers for his defense when he has had a terrible history.

Considering our PG for the past 3+ years has only had to knock down set threes I think Jimmer is probably one of the best shooters in the league and could do that. He's also a better finisher than Chalmers around the hoop. I think you're wrong on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 2m
> Free agent Danny Granger informed Doc Rivers tonight that he will sign with the Los Angeles Clippers, league sources tell Yahoo Sports


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Caron has chosen OKC. Kinda surprise.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> Caron has chosen OKC. Kinda surprise.


What? ****.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Adam said:


> First, I never said replace Chalmers this season or ever with Jimmer. I said if we can't keep Chalmers because of financial reasons as he is a free agent this summer then Jimmer is an option and we can promote Cole.
> 
> Second, Chalmers was a godawful defensive player up until just recently but to his credit he has been less Wario for some weeks now. Do you not remember him completely falling out of the rotation before LeBron got here and during his time here? He was behind guys like Rafer Alston, Mike Bibby, and Carlos Arroyo. Hell, even Jason Williams was rumored to come out of retirement to replace him. None of those guys can defend. Defending the point guard spot has still always been our achilles heel it just isn't mentioned as much because people like to harp on the rebounding problem.
> 
> And nobody even knows how Jimmer can play in our system. Bosh was supposedly a terrible defender before he got here and now he is probably our best defender lately. It's silly to call a guy a bad defender who hasn't even had a chance to play for an NBA quality team (lol Kings) and at the same time praise Chalmers for his defense when he has had a terrible history.
> 
> Considering our PG for the past 3+ years has only had to knock down set threes I think Jimmer is probably one of the best shooters in the league and could do that. He's also a better finisher than Chalmers around the hoop. I think you're wrong on him.


To Bosh's defence, he was the best rebounder and defender on the USA Olympic team. He has shown that if he doesn't have to carry the weight on O, he can be a premier Defender.

That was years before MIA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Once I read that the Thunder were also in play I thought our chances diminished quite a bit. All the talk before was that it was almost a lock that he'd end up here. So when it came out that the Thunder were right there with us, that was a big sign that he was likely not coming.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Not to mention the report they dropped out of the Granger running early. Makes sense for Caron. He has a chance to play a regular role there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Day off in between games and Lebron went bike riding with Critical mass again


> kingjames
> 7 minutes ago
> Once again Critical Mass was amazing!! Only Miami can do this. #BikeLife #StriveForGreatness












Edit: Wade was *there with him.*


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yesterday Ennis tweeted a youtube video in which he declared he wanted to pull off a 360 dunk. Didn't take long.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Dwyane Wade is on pace to become first player 6'4 or under to shoot 55% from the field since John Stockton in 1988


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Interested to see how Oden plays against Howard on Thursday, as well as Wade vs Harden. Hopefully if Wade needs to see out they sit him against Charlotte


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Just looked at our schedule and after this mini road trip this week our only tough opponent on the road is Indiana till the end of the season. We play Memphis as well though. 

We should be able to take full advantage of that and grab that #1 seed. The game at Indiana will be played like a game 7 playoff game. Can't wait.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

We play Rockets again, Blazers, Grizz, and Pacers twice. There is a bunch of Nets and Knicks in there but yeah, the rest should be pretty easy.

Pacers' schedule is pretty easy too. It will be interesting to see who gets the #1 seed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Marvel Entertainment ‏@Marvel 20m
> Hey, @KingJames! In honor of last night's super heroics, check out the mask designed for you by #Marvel's Greg Land: pic.twitter.com/PYmpNpCCvd


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Who the **** is Charlie Westbrook?

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/5261/

According to Yahoo, he is on MIA's roster!?

I think it is a mistake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

He was a training camp body. He was cut in the preseason.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Plays on our DLeague team. That's probably why.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

LOL, DeAndre Liggins' PER is 128 

GET THAT 2ND 10-DAY


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

James Ennis update:


> ### Scott Nichols, agent for 2013 Heat second-round draft pick James Ennis, said he spoke to the team and "all indications are they plan to put him on the roster next season" as part of a plan to infuse youth at the bottom of the roster and ease the luxury-tax burden. Ennis, a 6-8 forward, ranks among the Australian pro league’s leaders in scoring (21.9), rebounding (7.3) and steals (1.5). The Heat has liked his progress this season and his upside as a defender.


Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Good to see he's sustained some great numbers. No surprise they plan on putting him on the roster, I really think he's already better than Cole. Still, hard to predict the future, but I'd imagine with the way things are likely to go this summer there should be a few roster spots up for grabs in the bottom 5.

One of the things I wanted him to do this season was put on weight, and now he looks like a legit SF physically. Haven't really seen the improvement in ballhandling I wanted to see, though I haven't watched any complete games (and that's not a vital skill for him here).


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

As I'm teaching myself photoshop, I think I'm gonna make one for every player. Here are some more I've done


*KryptoMike *












*BeethOden*












*Shish KaBosh*


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

What seed to we need for the Bulls and Pacers to play each other in playoffs?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

^4 or 5 if we get the 2 seed. 3 if we get the 1 seed.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

If we get the first seed, can we have Pacers go against Bulls and Nets in the playoffs before the ECF?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, if we got the 1 seed, the Bulls got the 3 seed and the Nets got the 7 seed.




> kingjames
> 37 minutes ago
> This dude came into the @thejuicespot with his lady today. Got him some juices and showed me this while he was at it. Had to take a flick with him #WOW #WitnessHistory #StriveForGreatness












:cosby:


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Wonder how many women have bailed on him after he takes off his shirt.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I've seen much worse tattoos than that


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> As I'm teaching myself photoshop, I think I'm gonna make one for every player. Here are some more I've done
> 
> 
> *KryptoMike *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BeethOden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shish KaBosh*


Lmao, like the Shish KaBosh the best. But all nice work.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yup. That's my Mona Lisa so far. Eric Reid's retweeted it twice, but it kinda blew up on twitter after this the morning after the Wizards win



> @EthanJSkolnick Mar 11
> 
> Today's contribution to journalism... RT @KristyRiff: Shishkabosh!!!!!! pic.twitter.com/HwYeMaHttJ


Now I'm seeing people I don't even know tweeting it when Bosh hits 3s. I'm so proud. :laugh:


Any Big Lebowski fans? Unfortunately for this one, Ray's been pretty cold this year. Still had to do it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

State of the Heat:

I stand by my position that nothing, short of injury, that we see during the regular season will give me any sort of great concern regarding our hopes in the postseason. We've seen players come out of funks (whether cold shooting or all around bad play) in time to help us in the postseason. Ray/Shane could easily get hot in May, and Cole and Chalmers can get back into a good groove. 

Some things I wouldn't mind seeing, though:

- Rio dialing back the playmaking a bit (one of the big changes this year is him pulling even with Wade in % of baskets they assist on while on the floor), and going back to spot-shooting (he's down a full attempt/gm from 3 this season from each of the other 3 Big 3 years). Last night reminded us how capable he is. With Ray & Shane often shooting wayward this season, he and Bosh seem to be our most reliable 3-point shooters.

- I really hate the idea of tinkering with the rotation this late, but better now than in a postseason series out of desperation. With Cole in mega-Strugglesville (can barely hit a 3 to save his life, even in the corners now), to go along with awful playmaking, I wonder if it might not be a good idea to go to Douglas if Norris struggles initially. I'd even contend Douglas should maybe eat into Ray's minutes too, if not only to preserve Allen a little bit; would help our defense a bit too. Douglas is probably about as good a defender as Cole, and probably has the more reliable jumper now. Trouble with this is potentially killing Cole's confidence. Still, can he get worse than he is now? Benching him helped him his rookie year. I'm not even advocating fully benching him, just giving Douglas a look when he's struggling.

- Touched on this in the last one, but with Ray's offense declining, his poor D is that much more damaging. With the PGs playing assy, it's harder to counteract this with dual-PG lineups, which again leads me to look toward Douglas (who's earned an opportunity for more PT) and even experimenting with Liggins. Hurts me so much to see Ray get constantly target and abused defensively.

- This is related to my first bullet: Make Wade more of a playmaker. I know he's in an incredible scoring groove right now, but only 2 assists last night, and I've noticed a correlation between his higher assist games & our wins. He runs that 2nd-unit so well with those top of the key PnRs, but sometimes I think he gets too set on looking for his own shot and supporting guys don't get the looks to get themselves going. Actually, this might have more to do with how cringeworthy it's become for me to watch Cole try to make plays. Unfortunately he's pretty bad both on and off the ball right now.


Ray's earned the leeway to remain a rotation fixture, but let's not forget that Cole was out of the rotation in the 2012 Finals, & had his minutes drastically cut back in the last because he couldn't guard Parker & went cold again. Again, maybe Cole needs to be benched again in order to snap out of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Shane has just been killing us on offense of late. He just cant seem to put back to back games of good shooting together. The tough part about this is that his D has been very good, so we're just having to live with him giving us nothing in terms of shooting. Hopefully he breaks out of this looong slump soon.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Another huge factor is the way he gets killed on the boards. His go to move is now doing that jump forward any time he feels a hand on his back hoping the refs will call a loose-ball foul. Doesn't even try for defensive boards anymore.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

So if the standings stay how they are, it would be better for us to be 2nd seed?

Also Ray and Shane are on their last legs man, I really hope they can provide in the playoffs. Last year they were both shit untill Ray hit the 3 and Shane in game 7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Up until having to play on the road in the ECF, yes. But I just cant see Toronto holding off Chicago or even Brooklyn.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Justin Hamilton signed, Liggins waived.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I like the move. Already have enough wings, so why not just use that 15th spot to try guys out.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

No 10-day, we get Hamilton for the rest of the season.

Felt we could've used Liggins' D, but if we're going that deep into the rotation in the playoffs, we're in trouble. This should probably mean no UD in the playoffs. Hopefully it's not an indication of anything bad with Oden.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I think we need to put Lebron on the maintenance program.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Pyrex said:


> I think we need to put Lebron on the maintenance program.


Maybe once he finds rhythm.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Get that weak sauce out of here Spencer.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Jace said:


> No 10-day, we get Hamilton for the rest of the season.
> 
> Felt we could've used Liggins' D, but if we're going that deep into the rotation in the playoffs, we're in trouble. This should probably mean no UD in the playoffs. Hopefully it's not an indication of anything bad with Oden.


I don't think Hamilton is playoff eligible.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Why not? He wasn't on an NBA roster past the deadline.

EDIT: Or was he still on the Bobcats?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Pacers lost again. They have a tough schedule with Spurs, Raptors, us and Thunder left of their eight games remaining.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

12 of the Heat's 22 losses are against teams under .500. So who knows if us having an easier schedule is good or bad haha


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Pacers couldn't beat a WNBA team right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 17h
> Listening to LeBron's presser again... talking about guys who know the system helping on defense. Pretty clear he wanted Haslem out there.


No doubt that UD and Toney Douglas getting more playing time has been a big reason why the D has stepped up of late.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I didn't know Tony was such a pest on D, also happy that UD looks fresh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I didnt either. Dude is a bulldog though. Think Jace called him a poor man's Pat Beverley. Perfect description.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Makes sense why Heat were eyeing him.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yup. Really didn't think he'd contribute. Ugly offensive game, but he doesn't get in the way on that end. The bulldog D, scrappy rebounding, and decent spot jumper remind me a lot of Beverley. Great fit here.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I think Wade has to play in the remaining games, even if it's just some minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Perfect stat that shows that teams just get up to play us more than anyone...


> Sean Grande ‏@SeanGrandePBP 4m
> Boston Celtics last four weeks...
> 
> 1-0 vs. Miami
> 0-13 vs. teams that are not Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Ray Allen made the off-day trip to Dallas to watch UCONN play


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454323289239093248
Damn


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

This team is kinda used to this, though. Wade's been out more than usual, but there's never been a set 5. Always the front 4 and a rotating chair.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454384819087355905
Props to Riley, nice gesture.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Always got his player's backs. He'd go to Justin Hamilton's wife's baby shower.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454264173934182400


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Rio? Cool.

Too bad they are not playing in Asia... I don't know if there are any NBA games there but I am hoping to be in Asia by that time. Would of been sick to watch the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

^Nets and Kings are *going to China* as part of the global games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454827201855488001


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

^ Is that a Spo love letter?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

The NBL league is over and James Ennis' team won the championship. They get their rings right away over there


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455228455609581568


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455429763134676992
Yup..


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Heat Turned Down Evan Turner For Haslem Offer From 76ers



> The Miami Heat were offered Evan Turner in a trade by the Philadelphia 76ers ahead of the deadline with Udonis Haslem being the only significant piece they would have had to send in return.
> 
> The Heat didn't make the trade, at least in part because they didn't like how it would look to deal one of the club's longest tenured players.
> 
> The Indiana Pacers, however, traded Danny Granger to the 76ers for Turner.
> 
> Haslem has twice given up in excess of $10 million to remain with the Heat.


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/232901/Heat-Turned-Down-Evan-Turner-For-Haslem-Offer-From-76ers


----------



## R-Star

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Drizzy said:


> Heat Turned Down Evan Turner For Haslem Offer From 76ers
> 
> 
> 
> http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/232901/Heat-Turned-Down-Evan-Turner-For-Haslem-Offer-From-76ers


Good move. Haslem has looked solid for you guys. You'd have a glut at the 3 if you guys picked up Turner anyways.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I understand that this team has to pace itself and maintain players and plan for the playoffs. I get it but I think this year was too much. I think Wade has turned into a malingerer. I think this team has gone way overboard in throwing away games and giving little to no effort. They aren't pacing, they're sitting down taking a protracted water break. LeBron looks beat up and chewed up from the workload and the coaching staff is responsible if he is not 100%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Is this true? mg:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457217977197531138


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457241552813707264


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457728645327773696
May this once again be Lebron's last tweet until late July.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457728645327773696
> May this once again be Lebron's last tweet until late July.


Its worked every time...

at least he isnt sending big lip selfies to men like a certain Paul George....

so embarrassing to be a Pacer fan


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Zero dark 36?

I get that he is going on his Social Media blackout but I don't get the reference.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Zero dark thirty is the title of the movie that came out a couple of years ago, and he added the 6 because that's his number.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Before game 2, the Heat announced that they had reached an agreement with the Mayor of Miami-Dade county on an extension of their AAA lease that would keep the Heat in Miami through 2040.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459105719649067008
What's weird about this is that the mayor then came out and said that he hadnt officially agreed with the terms and was wondering why the Heat put this out.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Before game 2, the Heat announced that they had reached an agreement with the Mayor of Miami-Dade county on an extension of their AAA lease that would keep the Heat in Miami through 2040.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459105719649067008
> What's weird about this is that the mayor then came out and said that he hadnt officially agreed with the terms and was wondering why the Heat put this out.


im guessing its because it hasnt been finalized. he'll make a statement once both parties have concluded the deal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Very sad news about Dr. Jack..


> Sad news on former Heat TV analyst and Hall of Fame coach Jack Ramsay: Longtime NBA writer Peter Vecsey reported today that Ramsay is in hospice.
> 
> Ramsay, 89, has battled various forms of cancer over the past 15 years --- prostate cancer (diagnosed in 1999) and melanomas "all over my body," Ramsay said several years ago.
> 
> He told me last May that he was leaving his ESPN Radio job because he needed to begin immediate medical treatment. He declined to elaborate at the time.
> 
> His daughter, Susan Dailey, politely declined to comment about Ramsay's condition when reached this afternoon.
> 
> Affectionately known as “Dr. Jack,” Ramsay --- who has a doctorate degree in education from Pennsylvania -- has distinguished himself throughout his life: for his class and integrity; for his coaching --- he guided the Portland Trail Blazers to the 1977 NBA title and was inducted into the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame in 1992 – and finally, for his substantive, authoritative analysis as a broadcaster.
> 
> He has announced games since retiring as a coach early in the 1998-89 season and worked as the Heat’s TV analyst from 1992 through 2000.
> 
> Ramsay endeared himself to Heat fans not only with his cogent commentary but also his playful expressions, such as “Slamma!” after dunks and “Lenard!” after big baskets by former Heat guard Voshon Lenard.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...uble-standard-media-column.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Please stay in Miami 'Bron. I'm begging you...

That said I won't be burning any Lebron jerseys if he leaves like those classless Cleveland fans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

RIP Dr. Jack Ramsay 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460753777466028032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460754547615760384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460776601526239232
Grew up with these calls. Very lucky that we had those great years with Dr. Jack on Heat games.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> RIP Dr. Jack Ramsay
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460753777466028032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460754547615760384
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460776601526239232
> Grew up with these calls. Very lucky that we had those great years with Dr. Jack on Heat games.


sad indeed. r. i. p

and im noticing a twitter trend with you W2B. have i been away that long? :uhoh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Indiana down 3-2. I'm surprised nobody is talking about it in this forum. I am so excited at the idea that of Pacers getting bounced in the first round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



IbizaXL said:


> sad indeed. r. i. p
> 
> and im noticing a twitter trend with you W2B. have i been away that long? :uhoh:


What do you mean? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Mike Miller has been amazing this season. Damn you, Luxury tax..


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Mike Miller has been amazing this season. Damn you, Luxury tax..


Im rooting for him, but it's makes me sad he could be doing that for us .


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Heat will start Sunday or Tuesday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461626877267173377
The complex part is that it doesnt just rely on how long the Raps/Nets series goes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461624223552000000


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I kinda like that. 

I think in hockey, they don't start all the rounds at the same time. I don't like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Raptors win game 5 to take a 3-2 lead. Dont see them finishing Brooklyn off in Brooklyn. If so, its looking like a Tuesday start, a whole week off for the Heat, and 1 day off for the winner of game 7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I see the TNT guys gushing about the great crowd that is always outside the Toronto arena and remember that when the Heat played the game on the big screen outside the arena in 2011, that we had some huge crowds outside as well. You can see it throughout this video from the great game 5 comeback in Chicago to win the series.







This game is only topped by game 6 of last years finals as the best playoff game in the big 3 era. What a comeback.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Man, what a break if we get Toronto in the second round. I don't want to deal with Brooklyn when they have our number.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> Man, what a break if we get Toronto in the second round. I don't want to deal with Brooklyn when they have our number.


Lol I think toronto would do better against us than the Nets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I dont see anyone on Toronto that stands a chance of slowing Lebron down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Nets beat the Raptors to force a game 7 in Toronto. 

Game 1 of round 2 will begin on Tuesday. So the Heat will have had a full week off, while the Nets/Raptors game 7 winner will have 1 day off before game 1.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Dejuan Blair is kicking ass in the playoffs with Dallas. I wanted him here for the past couple years, and now there he is in Dallas on a $800,000 deal. Wish we had signed him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yup, same here. He was always there for the taking and we never looked into it, unfortunately.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Nets beat the Raptors to force a game 7 in Toronto.
> 
> Game 1 of round 2 will begin on Tuesday. So the Heat will have had a full week off, while the Nets/Raptors game 7 winner will have 1 day off before game 1.


Excellent! heavily rooting for the raps, hate brooklyn


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

... repost


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I can't believe Raps lost that. ****ing Kyle "Black Hole" Lowry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Bullet *dodged...*



> Andrew Bynum will miss the remainder of the season and no longer be with the Indiana Pacers, the team announced Wednesday morning before Game 2 of the Eastern Conference semifinals matchup against the Washington Wizards.
> 
> Bynum, who was signed on Feb. 1, only played in two games with Indiana and averaged 11.5 points and 9.5 rebounds. On March 21, Bynum went on the inactive list due to knee soreness and the team ruled him out indefinitely. Now, the Bynum era – as brief as it was – has ended. The Pacers reportedly Bynum signed for $1 million.
> 
> "We want to thank Andrew and our medical staff for trying to get the issues with his knee resolved," said Larry Bird, the Pacers President of Basketball Operations. "We wish him the best in the future."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Sucks that ESPN has the ECF this season. I like Breen and JVG, but cant stand their studio crew. Plus having to hear that damn pitbull song every other minute is gonna annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Thoughts on draft targets for Miami this year? We have pick #26 .

With Ray and Battier likely retiring, and Wade's health, we probably should be looking for a 2 guard or a 3. Having said that, BPA is probably where we are at at this stage.

Intruiging prospects around our draft area:

Guards:

PJ Hairston - 6'5", 229lbs, 21yrs, Texas Legends (D-League) (DX pick #24 )
Jordan Adams - 6'5", 209lbs, 19yrs, UCLA (DX pick #26 (ours))

Forwards:

TJ Warren - 6'8", 220bls, 20yrs, NC State (DX pick #18 )
KJ McDaniels - 6'6", 196lbs, 21yrs, Clemson (DX pick #22 )

Centers:

Isaiah Austin - 7'0", 220lbs, 20yrs, Baylor (DX pick #35 )


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I really hope we bring in James Ennis, Also Birdman is going to be 36 this year...we need an athletic energy guy like him and over 6'10....wish is going to be almost impossible. I wish he was 10 years younger dammit. Rat Riley is really going to have to work his magic again this off-season.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Rat Riley? When'd you become a Knicks fan? :laugh:

Marcus might enjoy this:












Just began looking into the draft yesterday. Number one on my board is Shabazz Napier, in part for selfish reasons. I was born in CT and root for UConn bball, in addition to the Canes of course. I actually liked Shabazz a lot his freshmen year when he won the first time. Definitely thought he could be a good pro, and am sure of it now. He could be an eventual starter should Rio walk this summer. And would probably be a better option than Cole right from the get. He's slotted to go 28th, but I'm sure he'll go 6-7 picks higher, given his title run. Still pipedreaming. Can create his own shot much better than our current two PGs, and definitely has that big game mentality we like from Rio, hopefully minus the boneheadedness.

I was intrigued by Baylor's Austin. Good mobility for a 7footer, and potential as a stretch big. However it sounds like he'd be a worse version of Bosh inside (poor finisher, lacks toughness), and isn't very efficient with his outside shot at this point. I think he'd be an awful front court mate for Bosh.

I looked into Jordan Adams since DX had him at our spot, and was initially intrigued. Sounds like the kind of pure scorer we'd like off our bench with Ray on the outs. Was discouraged by a few things though: not a great 3pt shooter by percentage from the college 3 (though I'm sure much of this was shot selection being his team's main scorer), not a great pull-up shooter (something you want from a scoer, could hinder him at the next level), average athlete (although he apparently has the craft to make up for it), and poor defensive effort/lateral quickness. Still wouldn't mind taking him. He's got a great wingspan and could be taught better D, particularly if we got him in better shape. I also think his 3pt % will rise taking better shots in the NBA.

I'd love if Adreian Payne from Mich State slipped. He's slotted at 20 on DX. 6-10 but long wingspan, athletic, and big hands. Solid rebounder. Stretch big who was efficient from 3 on a good amount of attempts, and can create his own pullup mid-range Js when closed out on. Was one of the best finishers inside in college. Not a perfect fit because gets muscled in the post and isn't an instinctive team defender. I'd still consider trading up for him.

Also intrigued by PJ Hairston. Knockdown shooter with effortless range. Strong upper body and great wingspan. A lot of potential on D. Some character concerns, apparently (all I know about is the weed stuff), and he's not a great passer, shot creator, or finisher. I'd still consider him if he slid.

I'd rather play/develop Ennis ahead of either of the wings I mentioned. He seems almost tailormade for this team.

My board at the moment:

1. Napier
2. Payne
3. Hairston
4. Adams


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> While Heat players and coaches are immersed in this Eastern Conference Finals, the team’s front office has begun studying possibilities for the 26th selection in the first round of the June 26 NBA Draft.
> 
> *According to ESPN college basketball writer Jeff Goodman, the Heat will host a workout with several players on Tuesday, including North Carolina 6-5 shooting guard PJ Hairston, Wichita State 6-8 small forward Cleanthony Early, Connecticut 6-9 forward DeAndre Daniels, 6-5 UCLA guard Jordan Adams and Louisville 6-0 point guard Russ Smith.*
> 
> Hairston, who averaged 14.6 points last season and shot 39.6 percent on three-pointers, is considered a mid to late first round pick. So is Early, who averaged 16.4 points and 5.9 rebounds for WichitaState.
> 
> Adams, projected as a late first-round pick, averaged 17.4 points, 5.3 rebounds and shot 48.8 percent for UCLA.
> 
> Daniels, a potential second-round pick who can play either forward position, helped lead Connecticut to the national title, averaging 13.1 points, 6.0 rebounds and 1.4 blocks.
> 
> Smith, considered a potential second-round pick, averaged 18.2 points and 4.6 assists for Louisville last season and shot 46.8 percent from the field.
> 
> *Tennessee 6-8 forward Jarnell Stokes, considered a late first-round pick or early-second rounder, will audition for the Heat on Thursday, according to ESPN. He averaged 15.1 points and 10.6 rebounds last season.*
> 
> Because the Heat traded its 2015 first-rounder to Cleveland as part of the 2010 sign-and-trade for LeBron James, Miami is not permitted to trade its first-round pick before this year’s draft in accordance with NBA rules prohibiting dealing a No. 1 pick in consecutive years.
> 
> But the Heat can select a player on behalf of another team and trade that player after the draft.


Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...-summons-draft-prospect-do.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Bosh was on LeBatard yesterday. He was asked about that free agency documentary he was working on in the summer of 2010. He was shocked that Dan still remembered about that. Sounded like it was something he was gonna hold onto until after he retires. Dan joked for a possible 30 for 30 piece on this Heat team.

Guessing Wade will do the same with his footage.

more importantly, Bosh said this..

*Chris Bosh Intends to stay in Miami*


> INDIANAPOLIS -- Chris Bosh has hinted for some time that he doesn't intend to go anywhere after he can become a free agent next month, and the Miami Heat center made his strongest statements on the matter in the past two days.
> 
> In an interview with Dan Le Batard's ESPN Radio show in Miami on Tuesday, Bosh said he wants to stay with the Heat.
> 
> "I don't want to go anywhere. I like it here. It's Miami," Bosh said. "Everybody wants to come here. Yeah."
> 
> He has two seasons and $42 million left on his contract with the Heat but can opt out before June 30 and become an unrestricted free agent.
> 
> Bosh made his eighth All-Star team this season and figures to have multiple suitors, including the Dallas Mavericks and Los Angeles Lakers, if he becomes a free agent. He could sign a five-year contract worth in excess of $100 million. He also could do what he did in 2010, when he accepted less than the max contract to sign with Miami, taking a six-year, $110 million deal with the opt-out this summer.
> 
> Bosh indicated he was open to that option again, saying: "If that's what it takes."
> 
> He reiterated his position after the Heat's shootaround Wednesday before Game 5 of the Eastern Conference finals against the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> "I'm serious, but that's for later conversation," Bosh said about his intentions to stay. "I'm going to concentrate on this right now and leave that for later business."
> 
> Fellow Heat stars Dwyane Wade and LeBron James also have contract opt-outs before June 30. Both have said they will not make a decision until after the season.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I am starting to get very concerned now. Heat has achieved something that hasn't been done since the NBA was only 23 teams deep (1987); reach the finals 4 times in a row. 

Yesterday, it was the Heat's 82nd post season game since 2010-2011. That means they have literally played one full season more in the past 4 seasons.

I thought that whoever wins the east wins the chip but after seeing how shit the pacers were since the all star break, they barely woke up against the heat (thank god), I don't believe this anymore. It just cannot be that easy for the heat to threepeat.
If you asked me around mid season if the heat would threepeat should they make the finals and in how many games, I would of said in 5 or 6 games. I was that confident that if they make the finals, they win it all but I don't feel that way anymore. 

I don't think thunder are better than they were 2 years ago. I don't think spurs have drastically improved from last year. Miami won't have home court but they are rested. The winning streak last year really drained them. That is why they really went easy in the regular season this year and I think it showed the difference in these playoffs. Last year, they went to 7 games against the pacers and lost game 1 at home on a crazy god blessed sequence and shot by TP. The spurs also swept the Grizz and had like a full week rest or something before going against a gassed Miami Heat. 

Durant is better, but okc still doesn't have enough firepower from the bench nor do they have the offensive playbook. I also feel that if OKC go small with Ibaka at the 5, Heat are at an advantage and if OKC go big, they are not a threat to the Heat. 

Spurs do not seem to have improved from last year. Kawhi isn't on a different level, Manu is a year older, splitter has improved a lot but I don't think that he has improved enough to be a series changer.

Yet, I'm not confident Heat will threepeat. Finals will go to 6 or 7 and I cannot say confidently that heat will win it all.

I guess what I am saying is on a logical level, I don't see the Spurs or Thunder win against the Heat. Yet, my gut feels that it cannot/won't be that easy.

My question is, do you think Heat will 3peat easily? Do you think that Spurs/Thunder are actually much better than I think? Do you think that they are actually more likely to win?

Thoughts?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Nothing is easy at this stage of the season. Both te thunder or the spurs will be incredibly tough to beat. 

If we win, we deserved to win. Likewise if we lose. One thing for sure is, we have lost only 1 seven game series since the big 3 came together...and that was the finals our first year. I have faith that the players and coaching staff will adjust as required to win 4 out of 7. Nothing is given though. Gotta earn it.


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Much more worried about the possibility of playing the Spurs, just because of how last year's Finals went. They have been on a mission all year to avenge that loss, and this time they have homecourt. I'd love to see OKC pull off the comeback, but chances are we get a rematch of last year. It'd still be nice if OKC could push it to 7 so the Spurs get a bit less rest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Both will be extremely tough opponents. Westbrook and Durant put up huge numbers in that Finals series and every game other than the last one were really close games that could have gone either way. And of course, the Spurs were 30 seconds from ending the series in 6. Their ball movement is on another level. Just hoping the Thunder can win tonight to force game 7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Did Caron Butler ever say why he chose to sign with OKC over Miami? 

That he couldnt even get off the bench, even though bench scoring was such an issue for the Thunder, says a lot. Not gonna say we dodged a bullet here because his role here would have been different, but both JJ and Rashard have stepped up in that role he possibly could have had here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Holy shit. He fell out of the rotation so quickly I forgot about him. Only really wanted him for sentimental reasons. JJ and Shard both make more sense here. He's not a reliable enough shooter and his D has turned to shit. Plus, he's a blackhole on O.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

So Apple bought Beats by Dre, which is a big Lebron endorsement. And Apple's biggest cellphone competitor is Samsung, who is Lebron's biggest endorsement. Wonder how that will all work out?


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

So did Paul George just make the All-Defensive team while LeBron got left off????


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Lebron coasted, but that is crazy that he got bumped to 2nd team.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

George made first team, LeBron made second team. @Drizzy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Looks like Shane has himself a job already for next season. College basketball analyst on ESPN



> Shane Battier has said, more than once this season that his retirement was looming.
> 
> Now, days before he and the Heat are set to take on the San Antonio Spurs in the NBA Finals, it seems all but official that these will be Battier’s last games as a player and that he’ll be doing something a little different soon enough.
> 
> During the Heat’s practice on Monday, USA Today’s The Big Lead reported that Battier, a former Duke star, has agreed to a multi-year television deal with ESPN to become a college basketball analyst next season. The blog cited multiple anonymous sources and reported the deal wasn’t expected to be officially announced until after the Finals.
> 
> Battier didn’t comment on the report, saying only that he’ll address his future when the season is finished and that right now, his focus remains helping the Heat win a third consecutive championship.
> 
> “The only job I have right now involves the San Antonio Spurs,” said the 13-year-NBA veteran whose contract with the Heat expires after this season. “When it’s all said and done, I’ll address that. My focus is on finishing strong and playing a good series against the Spurs.”
> 
> Battier, 35, already has some experience in front of the camera for ESPN. Last June, the forward was a part of the network’s coverage of the NBA Draft, interviewing players shortly after their selections. And at least one of his Heat teammates thinks Battier will be a natural as a basketball analyst.
> 
> 
> “For a guy as bright as he is and intelligent as he is, and versatile as he is, I think it’s a great fit because that’s something he’ll excel at,” forward James Jones said. “He’s a basketball historian, he’s a champion. He’s a guy that’s played every role at every level and he’s excelled in high school, college, professionally, as a starter, as a reserve, as a mentor. He’s got it all. He knows the game inside and out. I don’t think there’s anyone that’s embraced analytics and the details of the game like Shane. That makes him uniquely positioned to be great at ESPN doing college games.”


Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

LeBron wasn't very good defensively this year and the Heat were mediocre as a team. Didn't deserve first team.

Darren Rovell said on the EReed show LeBron will probably cash out with Beats and continue the Samsung partnership.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473875295041093632


> The deal approved Tuesday essentially extends the Heat’s current subsidy package through 2035. The 1997 agreement it replaced was set to expire in 2030. During the extra five years, the current $6.4 million hotel-tax subsidy increases to $8.5 million. In exchange, the Heat would donate $1 million to the parks department, and those payments would begin immediately. In all, the deal would cost Miami-Dade an additional $19 million through 2035, assuming the profit-sharing agreement would not yield any more dollars for the county. Thanks to inflation, the county’s finance department said the deal should be viewed as costing a little more than $2 million in current dollars.
> 
> The new agreement ends the profit-sharing deal, including any profits that would be shared at the end of the Heat’s current fiscal years, which ends June 30. By retroactively ending the profit-sharing arrangement, the Heat will make an extra $1 million payment this year. Miami-Dade would also retain its right to find a higher price for American Airlines’ $2.1 million sponsorship once it resets in 2020, or share in proceeds with the Heat if it opts to have the team negotiate a new sponsorship deal. .
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2014/06/03/4155689/miami-dade-commissioners-approve.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Rewatching game 6. Forgot about the awful shot Wade took with 30 seconds left in OT with the Heat up 1. He'd been off the whole game. And I also forgot that Ray not only hit the big 3, but he also hit two huge free throws with 1.9 seconds left that made it a 3 point game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

If Steve Kerr and now Derek Fisher get 5yr, $25million dollar coaching contracts, then what is Spo worth?


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> If Steve Kerr and now Derek Fisher get 5yr, $25million dollar coaching contracts, then what is Spo worth?


By NBA logic, probably fired after a 3 peat.  George Karl and Lionel Hollins can't get hired but these 2 guys that have never coach both get pretty big deals.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Heat targeting Melo? That would be hilarious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Just made a thread on it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> So Apple bought Beats by Dre, which is a big Lebron endorsement. And Apple's biggest cellphone competitor is Samsung, who is Lebron's biggest endorsement. Wonder how that will all work out?


Lebron made $30 million off the sale of Beats to Apple 



> In a story about the Miami Heat possibly targeting free-agent Carmelo Anthony, ESPN writers Marc Stein and Brian Windhorst casually mentioned that Lebron James realized a $30 million payout after Apple agreed to buy Beats Electronics.
> 
> While James was leading the Heat to a victory over the Indiana Pacers in the Eastern Conference finals, sources say the 29-year-old was finalizing what is believed to be the biggest equity cash payout for a professional athlete in history as part of Apple’s recent $3 billion purchase of Beats Electronics. Sources briefed on the situation say James realized a profit of more than $30 million in cash and stock in the Beats sale after he had struck a deal to get a small stake in the company at its inception in 2008 in exchange for promoting its high-end headphones.


Link


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

^ apperantly he made more than 30 Mill 


WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
LeBron started new campaign w/Beats today. He just sold his stake in Beats to Apple in a deal worth even more than the $30M ESPN reported


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

*Some stuff on Ennis*




> As these NBA Finals elevate urgency for an infuse of youthful talent,* the Miami Heat are extremely pleased with the development of their 2013 draft acquisition – forward James Ennis – and there's an increasingly strong likelihood the franchise will sign him*, multiple league sources told RealGM.
> 
> After an MVP-caliber season in Australia's National Basketball League,* Ennis spent the past week working out for the Heat front office in Miami. **Ennis, 23, will headline the Heat's Summer League rosters in Orlando and Las Vegas. *
> 
> The Heat acquired Ennis from the Atlanta Hawks, who selected him with the No. 50 pick. The potential signing of Ennis would likely be a multi-year deal, sources said.
> 
> Despite an impressive summer league from Ennis last July, the Heat decided to fill the bench with veteran players and worked closely with Ennis to place him in a viable overseas league. Ennis compiled a title and earned first-team honors with Perth of the NBL, where Miami's management closely monitored the 6-foot-7 forward. He averaged 21.2 points, 7.2 rebounds, two assists and 46.6 percent shooting from the field in the Australian league, and he then scored 16.6 points and grabbed 8.3 rebounds per game in 12 appearances for a Puerto Rican club.
> 
> Ennis completed his collegiate career at Long Beach State and solidified himself as an NBA prospect during a progressive senior season.
> 
> The Heat trail 3-1 in the Finals, lacking fresh depth on the bench in the closing stretch of a fourth straight championship appearance.


Glad he's playing both SLs again. Wonder if we'll notice a difference in his game. He's definitely put on weight, like we'd hoped. Would be great if he improved his handle noticeably, because he has the tools and touch to be a pretty decent scorer. He averaged 16 his senior year, so 21 on 47% playing against men his rookie year's pretty encouraging. Guessing they run more pick and rolls with him this time to test him out, but I liked the way they had him play something closer to his projected role last year.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Looking at the draftexpress analysis, I'm intrigued by Napier. Looks like he can shoot the rock nicely. 

My only concerns would be that his weaknesses sound an awful lot like Mario. Decision making, containing dribble penetration and can be turnover prone.

Knowing us we will trade out of this pick anyway.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

He's much better at creating his own shot than Rio, though. And I trust his shooting form more. I think that'd make up for some of his weaknesses. He's a little short too.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah ill agree on all those fronts.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> If Steve Kerr and now Derek Fisher get 5yr, $25million dollar coaching contracts, then what is Spo worth?


Spo is worth 5 years $35 million based on the current market value.

Game 3 ends at the 2nd quarter, so is Game 4 - 24 minutes game.

Spo needs to be fired.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

All the young guys that were on the Heat preseason roster have been signed to their D-League team


> Ira Winderman @IraHeatBeat · 33m 33 minutes ago
> Heat have reached agreements with Tyler Johnson, Khem Birch, Shawn Jones and Larry Drew to join their D-League affiliate, Sioux Falls.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Nice, Khem Birch still in the picture for now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Definitely wish Lebron had stayed, but I definitely dont miss the overreactions to every loss like the Cavs will now get.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Hey @Jace looks like after 4 years of talking about him, the Heat are gonna finally give Hassan Whiteside a shot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536643137763295232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536653088506257408
What probably got the Heat's attention was him dropping 24 points on 11-12 shooting, 16 rebounds and 4 blocks on Khem Birch, Shawn Jones and the Heat's dleague team last night.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Haha Jace you must be pumped. You've been calling for him since that draft day.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Can any of you who aren't in the South Florida market and don't get SunSports on TV show me a good site to stream the games online?

Recently moved to Chicago and am tired of missing out on games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

^Check your pm.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*'14 All things Heat thread*

I got league pass. It works very well and for blackout games, I just use the hola extension to stream from another country's IP. 

LP is about 10$ a month. Not too expensive. 

Ballstream is even cheaper. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Hey @Jace looks like after 4 years of talking about him, the Heat are gonna finally give Hassan Whiteside a shot.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536643137763295232
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536653088506257408
> What probably got the Heat's attention was him dropping 24 points on 11-12 shooting, 16 rebounds and 4 blocks on Khem Birch, Shawn Jones and the Heat's dleague team last night.
> 
> Hassan Whiteside's huge game (24 points, 16 rebounds) vs. Sioux Falls Skyforce - YouTube


Love that last FG to make him 11-12. Not sure how much we'd see him get that kind of touch, but it's great to see him develop the offensive skills he flashed in college.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I know it's kind of a misleading fact to state, and a flawed statistic, but we have two guys in the top 20 PER we should not be this bad. I get that we have size issues, but this team has enough pieces to be better. Spo's mystique is finally wearing off. The defense is outdated and doesn't fit today's NBA. Giving up threes and not rebounding doesn't work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat send Napier and Whiteside to the d league. Surprising about Shabazz. His playing time has dipped of late. Guessing it won't be a long stay for him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Didn't expect a DLeague stint for him, weird. 

Can we get Whiteside in a game please. Sick of getting smashed on the boards all the time.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I didn't get the Nappier sent off to the D League.

Is Riley planning to get some pieces?!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Might have just been getting these kids some game action, as Napier's minutes had been cut and Whiteside played in 1 game.

Skyforce won in the game they played:

Napier - 22 points, 2 rebs, 3 asst, 1 stl, 3 to's, 30 mins, 7-15fg, 2-5 3fg, 6-9 ft
Whiteside - 21 points, 12 rebs, 2 ast, 4 blk, 4 to's, 26 mins, 10-11 fg, 1-2 ft
Dawkins - 17 points, 4 rebs, 5 ast, 1 blk, 33 mins, 6-15fg, 3-9 3fg, 2-2 ft


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

If only those numbers would translate to the NBA in a year or two. 21pts, 12rbd, 4blk, 10-11 fg.... Damn.

Hell, I would be happy with a 10-8 2Blks C on 50+ FG% who plays 30min for us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Heat recall Napier and Whiteside. Turned out to be a 1 game stint.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Figured that'd be the case. If Boshs injury keeps him out a while...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

With McRoberts likely out for the season, are we tanking!? We got off on such a hot start. So frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Heat recall Andre Dawkins from the d-league. He's coming off a 42 point game in which he shot 14-18 from the field (12-15 from 3.).

Guy can flat out shoot.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Holy shit, now that's a shooting performance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

If you think that's impressive, look at the shooting numbers of the current Dleague leading scorer, Brady Heslip. He is shooting 51.4% from 3, this while taking a crazy 13.8 3's per game


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

How has dude not had a call up yet? Every team needs a shooter


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547133378785710083
:whoknows:


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

A dumber, more athletic version of what we already have in Haslem so Spo can keep up the small ball crap. Makes sense for our coach I'm sure.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I think Smoove would actually be a really good fit next to Bosh. Would have to (again) reign in his shot selection, but with CB popping for J's it'd probably work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I guess it cant hurt. If we're being honest, its not like we're contenders this season. Not much he can mess up here. He would take Granger and likely UD's minutes and it would only cost the exception the Heat will get for losing McBob. That being said, there is not a more frustrating player to watch than Josh Smith.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547301445910159360


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Heat have gotten their $2.6 million disabled player exception for Josh McRoberts, expiring March 10 (not March 15, like I first typed).


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

According to Stein, we are interested in Andray Blatche once he is out of his Chinese contract in February. 

Good addition, but can't help but feel February is too far away for us to get the help we need now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shabazz is going to spend the new year in Sioux Falls. Heat just sent him back to the d league.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

He can't be worse than Norris or Mario right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

A big is about to be on the market. Sam Dalembert is about to be waived by the Knicks. 

Two weeks ago we probably would have gone for him with the exception we got for McRoberts, but with Whiteside's development, I hope that causes the Heat think twice about it. I'd rather wait to see if a backcourt option becomes available.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Definitely prefer to add a PG at this point


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Dawkins is about to be released. This will be Morrow 2.0 probably.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552591427608518658
Shame we never gave him a chance to see what he could bring. Stubborn Spo needs an injury in his rotation to force him to change things up.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Can't see why we kept Hamilton over him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Marc SteinVerified account
> ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> Story going online now: ESPN sources say Grizzlies, looking to bolster wing rotation, are pursuing trade for either Luol Deng or Jeff Green


Will be interested to see what they are offering.

Edit: Here is the article:


> Sources: Grizzlies eye Deng or Green
> 
> 
> The Grizzlies, looking to bolster their scoring options on the wing in the ever-competitive Western Conference, are actively trying to obtain either Miami's Luol Deng or Boston's Jeff Green via trade ahead of the Feb. 19 trade deadline, according to league sources.
> 
> No deal is imminent in either case, sources said, but it has become clear the Grizzlies are intent on upgrading their wing rotation before the deadline in a conference where teams behind third-place Memphis (25-10) in the standings have already made notable in-season additions -- such as Dallas (Rajon Rondo) and Houston (Corey Brewer and Josh Smith) -- and where Oklahoma City has yet to move into playoff positions.
> 
> It is not immediately known how willing Miami would be to trade Deng, who is not yet even halfway through his first season of the two-year, $19.9 million contract he received from the Heat in the wake of LeBron James' return to Cleveland via free agency.
> 
> Miami, though, is already five games below .500 at 15-20 as it begins a challenging five-game road trip out West, leading some around the league to wonder whether Heat officials would indeed be open to moving Deng to start trying to acquire future draft picks or other trade assets, since they currently possess so few.
> 
> Green, meanwhile, is widely believed to be available leading into the deadline in the wake of Boston's deal to send Rondo to Dallas last month. although Green told local reporters last week on the eve of Rondo's first game at TD Garden as a visiting player that he doesn't "want to know how that feels because I don't want to be traded."
> 
> Any Grizzlies offer for Deng or Green is likely to feature the $7.7 million expiring contract of Tayshaun Prince as well as the promise of future draft compensation.


Link


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Interesting...probably wouldn't be against it if we are languishing around where we are now. Should still have enough to grab that 8th spot, and we need to start acquiring some assets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Looks like Riley wasnt interested


> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 2m2 minutes ago
> When the Grizzlies couldn't make any headway on Luol Deng pursuit, they zeroed in on Green over the last 48 hours and sold Boston on deal


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Think Riles pumped Deng up a little too much when we signed him. He's solid, but we aren't using him properly. This team isn't going anywhere as it currently stands.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Tall Justice 2 with Chris Bosh 

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/99...utreach&utm_content=Link&utm_campaign=BoshTJ2


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Chris Wittyngham ‏@1043Chris 7m7 minutes ago
> Told that Tyler Johnson has been called up from the D-League to the Miami Heat's squad.


Was with us in camp.

*Heat call up camp cut Tyler Johnson to fill final roster spot*


> The Miami Heat have opted to fill the vacant spot on their roster by calling up guard Tyler Johnson from their NBA Development League affiliate, the Sioux Falls Skyforce, the Sun Sentinel confirmed Sunday.
> 
> Johnson will sign a 10-day contract to fill the vacancy created when the Heat waived guard Andre Dawkins at last week's contract-guarantee deadline.
> 
> Johnson was in transit Sunday, with the timing of his signing in question in order to maximize the 10 days he will be under contract.
> 
> Players may sign up to two 10-day contracts before they must be signed for the balance of the season or released. They do not have to be retained for the full 10 days.
> 
> Unlike Dawkins, who is a 3-point specialist, Johnson is more of an dynamic presence, impressing the Heat with his athleticism during summer league and then training camp.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 5m5 minutes ago
> Boston is sending Jameer Nelson to Denver for Nate Robinson, source tells Yahoo.
> 
> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo 1m1 minute ago
> Nate Robinson is expected to get a buyout with the Celtics, a source told Yahoo Sports.


We need a PG, but I dont think Nate is someone RIley would sign.

Another player is about to be available:


> SI NBA ‏@si_nba 33m33 minutes ago
> Sources: Celtics negotiating buyout with Tayshaun Prince (via @ChrisMannixSI) http://on.si.com/1z7ZROM


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Ramona Shelburne @ramonashelburne
> 
> Denver is probably the most intriguing potential seller because of the quality of players they could move -- Afflalo, Chandler, etc
> 
> Ramona Shelburne @ramonashelburne
> 
> Since Mozgov trade, everyone is calling Denver on Chandler & Afflalo. Heard Heat, Clippers, Hornets have all discussed Afflalo.


Would love to add Afflalo. We just dont have the assets for it (we usually never do).


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

With Wade and Deng, do we really need Afflalo? Where would he get his minutes? Small ball with Afflalo at the 3, Deng at the 4, and Bosh at the 5?

please lord oh god not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Our backup 2 is Mario Chalmers. When Wade is out, we get a ton of the Cole/Chalmers backcourt. He'd fit in. Especially on nights like tonight when Wade is out (wont be the last time he will be out.) Saying that, the only we would be able to acquire him would be dealing Deng. He's pretty much our only trade chip.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Hard to see Afflalo coming in as a back up 2 even if we know Wade will miss a lot of games.

Nuggets seem to want to stockpile draft picks. Not sure we want to do that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Well if we did that trade im sure we'd start both Wade and Afflalo because again, it would likely take trading Deng to get him. 

But I just cant see this happening.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I'd rather trade Deng for a starter-quality PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Heat have reported interest in Brook Lopez and Nate Robinson.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555873325516222464
Dont think we have the pieces for Lopez (on top of not thinking we should do it to begin with).

Another PG set to be bought out:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555930353257299968


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Latest is Lopez to OKC, Jack to Hornets, Lance to Nets. All teams still discussing it.

According to Woj, we made this offer:


> Miami raised the idea of a package including Chris Andersen, Norris Cole and Josh McRoberts, sources told Yahoo Sports.


Link

lol at what Riley offered.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Brooklyn would be crazy not to take that sterling offer.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

As much as having a skilled big body next to Bosh would be awesome, Lopez is always hurt and doesn't rebound very well for a guy that big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556320994324131840
:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

New Alternate uniforms that will be used on January 20th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556550327521267712


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Interesting alt, I get it, but there's enough black and white teams already. 

LOL at Micky trolling hahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Better view at the new "Black tie" alt uni's


----------



## Wade County

I know I know, I'm crazy...and maybe it's just the homer in me, but I do really feel like we could use some Beas action right now. Our bench is anaemic, granger looks cooked, ennis too raw, Williams too overmatched...as if it isn't the perfect situation for supercool to step in and get buckets? We are 3rd bottom in points per game. Clearly offense is our problem, not defense. Whiteside would also help elevate any potential defensive miscues with his rim protection. 

So, can Beas be our new Chris Gatling? 3rd time the charm?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I'd welcome him back. He'd be better than Granger's corpse and Ennis. But dont those CHinese contracts say they cant leave until around March?

Heat didnt re-sign Tyler Johnson to another 10 day contract so they have an open roster spot at the moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Wow, Wade was surpassed by Lowry as all star Starter. He made up over 115,000 votes in the last few weeks. 

22/6/5 on 49% and #2 in PER should get him on the East all star team...though there is part of me that thinks that him getting a whole week off would be best.


----------



## Wade County

Chinese contracts end in March if they make the playoffs, but I think Beas' team isn't gonna make it, so should be free in the coming weeks. I know it's unlikely, but I thought he was pretty solid for us last year and had some nice games. He'd definitely be an upgrade, and with Whitesides development I think a 3/4 over a 4/5 like Blatche with our injury exception money makes more sense.

Having said that, we are so thin at the 2 spot it is ridiculous. If say Patnwill be looking to fill that spot rather than a
swingman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Backup 2 is definitely a bigger issue. This has not been Riley's best year in terms of his personnel moves. Not making sure there was a viable backup 2 option on this team, especially considering Wade's health issues, was one of the bigger mistakes. Dont know how many times we pointed that glaring weakness out in the summer.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Few guys i'd be OK with calling up from the D-League:

- Seth Curry (6'1", 180lbs, PG)
- Glen Rice Jr (6'6", 215lbs, SG)
- Orlando Johnson (6'5", 220lbs, SG)
- Brady Heslip (6,2", 185lbs, SG)

Heslip would be interesting purely for his Novakesque shooting ability. He could play of Wade well. Would probably get annihilated defensively though.

Rice and Johnson more pure 2's who could be handy. Curry has been ballin at DLeague level but not sure on the fit here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I've been advocating signing Curry on twitter, and would also like to see Heslip get a look. Whiteside has shown us that just because a guy is in the DLeague doesn't mean he can't contribute in the big league. 

Funny, I was thinking about Beas today with all this Whiteside hoopla. They'd compliment each other well, and seeing Whiteside is 3rd in PER in the league reminded me how good Mike's was last year. He played well enough to earn more of an opportunity. I wouldn't mind him coming back.


----------



## Wade County

Still stunned by that triple double last night...in 25 minutes...so good to see a true big man out on the floor with a bit of nasty. You can tell all he wants to do is send shots packing and dunk on people. Wonder if Spo puts him back in as a starter or let's him continue off the bench. If he can continue in his current path I wonder what riley does this offseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, tough call. He's been so well off the bench. Plus Bird is playing pretty good of late as well. 

At some point though you gotta start him and see how he plays when he's played over 30 minutes, which I dont think he has yet.

edit: Looks like he will be starting again


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 6m6 minutes ago
> Center Hassan Whiteside is back in the Heat's starting lineup for Tuesday's home game against the Milwaukee Bucks.




According to Woj, the Hornets will be looking to add a PG in the wake of Kemba being out for a few weeks, and one of the PG's they'll be interested in is Norris Cole.


> The Hornets will turn to veteran guard Brian Roberts to take over as the starting point guard, and use the trade market to find depth for the position, targeting Sacramento's Ramon Sessions and Miami's Norris Cole, among others, league sources told Yahoo Sports.


Link

Guessing Sessions will be thier primary target given how well he played for them previously.



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 40m40 minutes ago
> Not reporting this, but just musing: Norris Cole & Gary Neal are close in salary & a swap would solve a problem for each team.


I'd say yes to this deal very quickly.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

How does Gary Neal fix our problems? He is a 2? Always thought of him as a PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, he's a 2 who played emergency PG at times for the Spurs.

He's been struggling this season with his shot, but this is pretty much what you get with these smaller deals. Trash for trash and hope that the player you acquire does better with a change of scenery.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Wade will be out for an "extended period of time" according to Ira. Heat are gonna sign Tyler Johnson to a 2nd 10-Day contract.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-dwyane-wade-s012815-story.html 

Once again showing how big a mistake Riley made by not making sure we had a serviceable backup 2 on this roster.

All star break is in two weeks. If he sits the next 7 games, he'd have a full 3 weeks off.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Hoping we actually give Johnson a crack in our next few games to see if there's anything there. We know what we have in Cole, and I don't want Rio playing the 2 full time...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

^ Lets hope. Dont know why we never gave Dawkins and Johnson a chance before. Its not like the guys in front of them have been playing well. And after catching lightning in a bottle with Whiteside, I dont know why they didnt try to do it again.

Wade and Bosh made the all star team. Surprising that both made it. 

Hopefully Wade sits it out.


----------



## Wade County

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-ira-nba-column-s020115-column.html#navtype=outfit

Some interesting comments from Pat. 

Mo Will would be a handy addition at the right price. 

Gerald Green is another that would be a potential fit, he just got a DNP-CD in Phx. He would give us that instant offense we need.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> ### Erik Spoelstra told a few of us on Thursday that when he met with Whiteside in November, Spoelstra said to him, "You'll understand the type of player I like" if Whiteside looks up what center started most of the first season of the Big Three. Spoelstra was talking about the defensively-skilled Joel Anthony. (Actually, Anthony started mostly in the second year of the Big Three era, but Spoelstra's point was clear.)


I cant believe Spo told media members that he basically thought Joel Anthony was Hassan's ceiling.


> ### On a serious note, what’s unfortunate is that the Heat’s new prefered starting lineup (Whiteside, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, Mario Chalmers, Luol Deng) has played just 28 minutes together because of injury (and has outscored teams by 12 points during those limited minutes).
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...ns-sapp-um-whiteside-chatt.html#storylink=cpy


That's just crazy.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

He never said that was his ceiling, he just said that he likes defensive minded Cs who protects the rim and can nuke pick and rolls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

This says it all about the Colemers backcourt


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Jordan Crawford and Michael Beasley are back from China and available to be signed. Heat havent showed interest though


> ### The Heat is next-to-last in the league in points per game (92.6, ahead of only Philadelphia) but continues to pass on several available proven scorers who are interested in signing here, starting with veteran 6-4 guard Jordan Crawford, who’s back from China. The Heat has stayed in occasional contact with Crawford’s camp over the past several months but never summoned him for a workout in the past year. Crawford (12.2 career scoring average) would be a clear upgrade, but inside the Heat, there was concern that several teams have parted with him. But he is said to have matured.
> 
> Too often, the Heat has had to play Norris Cole and Mario Chalmers together; Miami has been outscored by 111 in their 394 minutes (by far the worst two-man pairing on the team)…. Michael Beasley is back from China after averaging 30 points and 10 rebounds there, but the Heat has shown zero interest.
> 
> ### The Heat hasn’t told Tyler Johnson, who has impressed, if he will be signed for balance of the season when his second 10-day expires Monday.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...-marlins-personnel-nuggets.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

It seems like Spo has lost the team. He was thrown a lifeline with the Whiteside emergence but he somehow has let that slip through his hands.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Heat sign Tyler Johnson for the rest of the season. He earned it.


----------



## Bojax

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I dunno about Spo guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Wade pulled out of the all star game. Also means he isnt playing in Cleveland. So that means another 9 days off and 23 days in total of rest on the hamstring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Wade was a guest interviewer for NBA TV and interviewed Lebron and CP3. He did a pretty good job:











Can only imagine what goes on in that Lebron, Wade, CP3, Melo group chat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Team Bosh wins the shooting stars comp for the 3rd straight year. Bosh cementing himself as the greatest shooting stars player of all time 

Here's a Bosh interview with Bill Simmons on Grantland. Really good interview

*Link*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567886299312451584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567887381124247552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567889139330334720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567892820700237824

Deng for Dragic works, but the Heat cant deal a future 1st rd pick. Didnt think we had the pieces to get Dragic, but his agent leaking teams that he'd want to go to is pretty much telling all the other teams to not waste their time because he wont re-sign there. Riley would be giving up the 2016 cap space by trading for and re-signing Dragic.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

We should be all over a Deng for Dragic deal.

Unrelated but far more important, I think we should be shopping Chris Bosh. I like the guy but he is making far too much money to be our third best player. He's never going to be worth more and his play and age are only going to make his value go down. If we can flip him for something valuable (picks or potential or current all-star) then we should do it because I think he is overrated due to contract and age.


----------



## Wade County

A friend of mine whose a Suns fan would throw the farm at Bosh or Cousins. 

A package of Dragic, Markieff Morris, lakers first and Suns 1st for Bosh and Cole would be hard to turn down. 

Dragic
Wade
Deng
Kieff
Whiteside 

Bledsoe
Green
Tucker
Bosh
Len


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Another PG wants a trade.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568115182590951424
Guessing the Thunder would try to package Perkins with him to get something of value in return.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Rumors has it that Dragic openly said he will not sign with Suns this summer and is interested in LAK, NYK, or MIA. PHX looking to trade Dragic before the deadline. 

What can miami give phx? He would be perfect here and can play the 2 when Wade is out. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dee-Zy

Oops, my app ****ed up. Didn't show that the convo was already started on Dragic (I thought it was weird that there was nothing said on this). 

Is Deng for Dragic enough? Can he be the superstar that we want and get out of the 2016 sweepstake?


----------



## Bogg

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Is Deng for Dragic enough? Can he be the superstar that we want and get out of the 2016 sweepstake?


At this point, with Dragic torpedoing trades to any team that could offer a viable package for him and NY/LA sitting back and assuming they can just sign him this summer, Chalmers/Cole as salary and two first-rounders is probably enough to get him unless Phoenix sits on him out of spite. You guys could conceivably go into the playoffs starting Dragic/Wade/Deng/Bosh/Whiteside...


----------



## Dee-Zy

Apparently, we offered two future picks. I don't see why Phoenix would want 2 PGs when they already have a backlog of PGs. Unless they plan on playing a 5 PG line up. Hopefully that is what they want.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Just saw this on Twitter. From @IAmDPick and Ethan as well


> The Miami Heat have called up small-forward Henry Walker from D-League affiliate Sioux Falls, a source said.
> 
> Sioux Falls Henry Walker is signing a 10-day deal with the Miami Heat, I'm told. He's shooting 45% from deep in the D-League.


He formally went by Billy Walker. If you don't remember, he played for the Knicks a couple of years ago. He was also a college teammate of Michael Beasley.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*



> Miami Heat’s Chris Bosh could miss remainder of the season with blood clots on his lungs
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/nba/miami-heat/article10734557.html#storylink=cpy


Would be a terrible loss especially after the Dragic trade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, not looking good. Hopefully its nothing too serious. But there will be no rushing this and rightfully so.


----------



## Wade County

Blatche and/or Beasley is pretty important right now if bosh is gone for the season.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Man, we just can't catch a break.

McRoberts go down, we find Whiteside. Wade breaks down and we get Dragic at the trade deadline. Now Bosh goes down. I hope he will be ok longterm though. Both for the Franchise and for his life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569244248958214144
Seems like someone a little bigger is needed. Not really comfortable with having just UD as the only 4 on the roster.


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

It's pretty depressing to lose Bosh when we may have just become contenders, but this season is still a huge success for me. Picking up two all-star level players out of nothing, keeping all our good players, the first year after LeBron leaves? That's insane. If Wade actually commits to an off-season and getting into shape, Bosh too (both big ifs) then we are contenders again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Yeah, although its a little tough to have that perspective right now, we were hyped to have just found a center this year and now we have found a PG (as long as he doesnt opt-out and sign elsewhere).

As for Wade, although we're still far from this point, him having more than a month and a half of an offseason should be very good for his body.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Thomas Robinson is available. He's looking for an expanded role, which he could definitely get here.


----------



## Wade County

Robinson is an interesting option, yeah. Still think I prefer Blatche or Beas though. More offensive polish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Here we go :laugh:


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 3m3 minutes ago
> Please do not jump to conclusions ... but the Sun Sentinel has learned that Michael Beasley has been working out at AmericanAirlines Arena.


----------



## Wade County

Oh god please make it happen haha. 

Makes sense though. He knows the system, we need someone who can step in and play now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

This picture looks photshopped 












> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz 8m8 minutes ago
> Most Heat players participated in a voluntary workout this AM to expedite Goran Dragic's acclimation, Spoelstra said at Heat Family Fest.
> 
> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz
> Heat still mulling what to do, if anything, with open roster spot. Thomas Robinson, Blatche, Beasley, others will be discussed.


----------



## Wade County

Whiteside is such a behemoth. God we got so lucky there. No excuses, he should be playing 30 mins a night no matter what by this point. 

Please go with Mike. He was actually solid for us last season, and our need at the 3/4 is much greater than a need for a 4/5. 

Our offense is pretty woeful, and you know he can help there. Defensively, we have the shot blocker back there to help out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Sixers claimed Thomas Robinson. So there goes that. 

Also, the Pistons claimed Shawne Williams. SVG adds him to the long list of Miami ties in Detroit. Tim Hardaway, Malik Allen and Q-Rich on the coaching staff, with Caron, Shawne and Joel on the roster.


----------



## Wade County

No big loss. Wasn't keen on Robinson anyway. 

How crazy has the change in our team been? We have potentially got 2 new long term building blocks in Dragon and Wiltside in one offseason post-Lebron.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

The really crazy part to me is we got these upgrades mid-season, and without much foresight. Whiteside came out of nowhere in unprecedented fashion. Dragic abruptly demanded a trade & played his hand in order to force his way to Miami. (Great to see great players still want to come here)

I've been thinking about 2016...if we're able to keep Dragic/Whiteside, clearly our only spot to fill is at SF. After the unrealistic LeBron/Durant, there's a big dip down to guys like Batum, Galinari, Thad Young, Harrison Barnes...no one that blows you away (though I'd love Batum and Barnes could be nice). My question is: should we go after a SG? Wade will be missing even more games by then, and may even be considered to come off the bench. Having a part-time or even full-time, top-notch SG would greatly come in handy. Even then, Eric Gordon, Arron Afflalo (currently 29), Terrence Ross, OJ Mayo, Monta Ellis (also 29), and Jerryd Bayless are the only options that intrigue me.

I'd absolutely kill to get Wes Matthews, but he's a FA this coming offseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Watching Dragic in these 1st couple of games and also hearing Wade mention it after practice today, its very apparent that one of Dragic's biggest strengths is the ability to drive and kick. A few times Wade caught the ball and hesitated when he was wide open for a 3. Its not his shot and he mentioned having to learn to play with someone who can drive and kick like Dragic.

We're likely gonna have a long offseason. I hope Wade FINALLY steps back and starts working on that 3pt game. And whether its a 2 or 3 we go for in 2016, its gotta be someone who can stretch the floor.


----------



## Jace

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

For sure. That's why I'm hesitant on a guy like Thad Young, whom I love.

Yeah that was very noticeable during the Sixer game. Wade had a couple of open 3 looks he passed on, and one he missed. He hesitated on the ones he passed on, and you can even hear the crowd egging him to shoot it. He's looking pretty good at times this season shooting spot up Js. His mechanics are fine. He can become a solid 3-point shooter if he stops bullshitting and finally works on it. It's a necessity with a guy like Dragic, especially if your other wing is another shake shooter like Deng. At least Deng is more willing to shoot it, though.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Especially if Wade wants to prolong his career, he needs to call up J Kidd and get some tips.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

RIP to former Heat player Anthony Mason


----------



## Adam

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

So frustrating that the keys to this team were turned over to Spoelstra and he never deserved it. He has always had issues with offense and this year is nothing new. I still remember that article about how he was in Hawaii drawing up plays in the sand and what an uptempo offense he was going to bring.

The guy just apes Pat Riley in everything. He's a confidence man spouting buzz words and trying to force fit 90's Knicks ball into the modern era. The man struggled to score with LeBron James, Wade, and Bosh on his team.


----------



## Wade County

What I'd give for an offensive coordinator. Shit, bring in Dantoni as an assistant, I don't even care anymore :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572973391445143552
..........


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573208518423138304


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

Wade and Dragic are beginning to get used to playing with each other.

Here are their March numbers so far (8 and 7 games respectively):

Wade: 27.5 ppg on 51.6%, 5.3 apg, 3.6 rpg, 2.1 stls

Dragic: 19.3 ppg on 54.7%, 6.0 apg, 3.6 rpg, 1.9 stls


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

I really hope that Dragic and Whiteside stay long term.

Dragic/Wade/Deng/Bosh/Whiteside with McRoberts and Mario off the bench looks pretty good.

Dragic/Bosh/Whiteside looks to me like a really good trio. Hopefully Whiteside matures and keeps putting in the work. If anybody can keep him in line, I hope it is Zo and the Heat Mafia.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*

What are the odds that you think Haslem can reinvent himself as a stretch 4? Nothing like Ryan Anderson but what about the shooting of a Kelly Olynyk or Montiejunas (Not playing like them but just the 3 point shooting of those guys)?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '14 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661619638820667392
First of many times we'll hear about Mario in trade rumors.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

Yep, his time is almost up i'd say. A numbers game, and TJ is coming for him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

OK, with all the uncertainty in Sacramento, I thought i'd take a look at a deal for Cousins and what it might entail.

*Miami trades:*
Hassan Whiteside ($981,348, final year)
Luol Deng ($10,151,612, final year)
Chris Anderson ($5,000,000, final year)
*TOTAL: $16,132,960*

*Sacramento trades:*
DeMarcus Cousins ($15,851,950, 3 years)
Ben McLemore ($3,156,600, 2 years)
*TOTAL: $19,008,550*

*Why the Heat do it:*

The opportunity to add the best Center in the game is too good to refuse. Cousins and Bosh form a potent 4/5 combo, and at age 25, Boogie has yet to enter his prime. In addition, by adding Cousins and not having to re-sign Whiteside, the Heat likely save cap space to make a legitimate run at Kevin Durant or another high profile wing target in 2016 FA.

McLemore was a high lottery pick that has been up and down. The Kings have shown they are not afraid to dump these types of players for salary flexibility (see; Stauskas, Nik).

*Why the Kings do it:*

Cousins has wanted out for some time, and the culture in Sacramento has been toxic. While Sacramento had Hassan previously and let him go, they can rectify their mistake by taking him in this trade. At 26, Hassan's best years are still ahead of him as he is only starting to realise some of his potential now. He immediately improves their defense at the 5 spot, and becomes their franchise anchor.

Deng would work well in tandem with Rudy Gay as small ball 3/4's and can take the tougher defensive assignment, while being a quality locker room presence to right the teams culture. He also has a $10M+ expiring contract, which would be very attractive for Sacramento.

Similarly, Birdman has a $5M expiring deal that would help them have flexibility to make a dent in FA in 2016.

*Heat lineup:*

Dragic
Wade
Winslow
Bosh
Cousins

*Sacramento lineup:*

Rondo
Bellinelli?
Deng
Gay
Whiteside


----------



## Adam

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

Man, I just like Whiteside. The guy is a total brat at times but he more often than any player on the team comes off as the most caring and the hardest worker. Cousins has psychological problems due to how he was raised. I also think Whiteside hasn't come close to maxing out his potential.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

You might be right Adam, but Whiteside could also go full Bynum. You never go full Bynum.

Cousins is probably the most talented big man this side of Anthony Davis. I honestly think he'd thrive in an organisation that is as disciplined and proven as ours. He doesn't respect Sacramento, their FO or coaches. This is a place with championship pedigree, run by a former Kentucky Wildcat.

I love Whiteside as much as anyone, but I think you'd have to take that deal. The added cap flexibility for a tilt at Durant would be icing on the cake. 

Pipe dream with me for a minute:

Dragic
Wade
Durant
Bosh
Cousins

6th: Winslow


----------



## 29380

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

Whiteside is a knucklehead and is going to be a UFA he doesn't have that much value.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

Averaging 16/11/4 on 62% shooting. I think he has a fair bit of value. Yes he's an UFA, but the team that trades for him could definitely get in his ear about a long term deal. He wants to get paid.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*



Coach Fish said:


> Whiteside is a knucklehead and is going to be a UFA he doesn't have that much value.


Lol that's crazy talk. Whiteside will command a big payday if he wants it in FA.

You don't think someone is going to over pay for a 15/11 C who blocks nearly 4 shots a game? Smart GMs would kill for a player like him. He's like a mini Dwight Howard right now.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*



BlackNRed said:


> Lol that's crazy talk. Whiteside will command a big payday if he wants it in FA.
> 
> You don't think someone is going to over pay for a 15/11 C who blocks nearly 4 shots a game? Smart GMs would kill for a player like him. He's like a mini Dwight Howard right now.


I am talking about trade value no team would trade something of significant value for someone that can walk at the end of the season.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*



Coach Fish said:


> I am talking about trade value no team would trade something of significant value for someone that can walk at the end of the season.


Oh maybe not. But what if Whiteside gets even better this year. Then teams wont want to chance him hitting FA then I guess they have to do business right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

Wade back at practice. Spoke to the media. Didnt want to reveal why his son was in the hospital, but did say he was improving every day


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

I didn't know Hassan said he wants to be the Heat's next Alonzo Mourning.

Just those words give me hope that he will resign with us. I'd rather not trade him if he decides he's committed to resigning with Miami honestly.

I'm sure Riles has been whispering sweet nothings into his ear. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669268405346811904


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

^ Hopefully he can show something.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

Stokes had 23 on 11-13 shooting, 11 rebounds, 3 blocks and 2 steals in his 1st d-league game with the Skyforce. Also had 5 fouls and 5 turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

Long Lebron article on SI. Here are the Miami excerpts for those interested:


> In Miami, James and Dwyane Wade played a game within the game. If one of them shot over 50%, he was the winner. If one shot under, he was the loser. The Heat could win by 30 points, but if James went 7 for 15, he berated himself for one ill-advised fadeaway. In Cleveland, nobody played that game.





> “For three years my team was on the same page, the same wavelength,” James says. “We just had to look at each other. It’s hard to trust people when you’ve never been in the bunker with them. At times you do feel a little alone.”





> “I think about a lot of s---,” James agrees. “Sometimes too much. But then I try to remember what I learned from the great Pat Riley: What is the main thing? Because the main thing has to be the main thing.”





> He treasures his many roles, but they bring him back to Riley’s main thing. “The homes I live in, the cars I drive, the schools my kids attend, the movies, the shows, the businesses, it’s all because of basketball,” James says. “That’s the main thing. It always has to be the main thing.”


Link


----------



## Wade County

*Re: '15 All things Heat thread*

Lebron trying to get in on Riley's good graces again. Shame he couldn't show that level of respect to Pat on his exit from us, but it is what it is.

I'll still treasure that 4 year period as the best times in Heat basketball history.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Neither Justise nor TJ made the rising stars roster. Much harder to make it since they changed the format to USA vs the World. Only 3 rookies made the US roster (KAT, Russell, and Okafor).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Congrats to Chris Bosh who makes his 11th all star game appearance.

Riley also let it slip that Chris will be competing in the 3pt competition.


----------



## Wade County

Haha really? CBfor33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Riley clarified that Bosh was asked to compete in it. Guess we'll hear later on today before the game if Chris has decided yet.

They're not doing the shooting stars comp that CB dominated the past few years anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh will take part in the 3pt comp


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695403657500581889


----------



## Adam

Why would they invite Bosh? This is so random.


----------



## Wade County

So random. He's gonna get torched. Don't feel like his stroke works well at all for shooting contests.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I read or heard somewhere that CB asked to be a participant in it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696725606331981825
#basketballtown


----------



## Adam

I wonder what the ratings will be after Whiteside leaves because Spoo is running him out of town.


----------



## Wade County

Spo is definitely running him out of town at the moment. 16 minutes in a matchup with DeAndre? Come on...

How long until Spo gets Fisher'd?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

NBA suspended Hassan for 1 game for his elbow against the Spurs.


----------



## Bogg

You guys think there's any chance Miami tries to land Howard using Deng/Birdman/Whiteside/filler?


----------



## Wade County

I think Riley would be looking at it. Would probably want a shooter included though.


----------



## Wade County

I think Riley would be looking at it. Would probably want a shooter included though.


----------



## Bogg

Wade County said:


> I think Riley would be looking at it. Would probably want a shooter included though.


You might be able to get Marcus Thornton thrown into the deal, if for no other reason than Houston would have to make a cut anyway (assuming Udrih and Anderson are waived as part of the transaction).


----------



## Adam

Bogg said:


> You guys think there's any chance Miami tries to land Howard using Deng/Birdman/Whiteside/filler?


I think both guys are being shopped but I don't see why anybody in the league wants to trade for either when they could lose them to free agency. I don't see Miami or Houston making that deal and risking ending up with nothing.


----------



## Adam

I would be absolutely shocked if Whiteside is still on this team next season.


----------



## Wade County

^ Yep. Good as gone i'm afraid.

We better be able to get someone decent in FA, or those first rounders we owe Philly and Phoenix are really gonna hurt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Per Woj, Bosh pulled out of the all star game because of an undisclosed injury. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698248689190576128
Weird that he held his all star game press conference just a couple of hours ago and didnt mention this.

Edit: Calf strain is the reason. Hopefully just a precaution. Heat dont play for another week.

Al Horford will replace Bosh in the all star game and CJ McCollum will replace him in the 3pt shooting comp.



If he got hurt practicing that 3pt competition...


----------



## Adam

I doubt he's injured. He probably practiced the three point competition for the first time and realized he would become the new Antoine Walker so he pulled out to save face.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More from Chris on why he decided to pull out of all star weekend. 


> J.A. Adande
> ESPN Senior Writer
> 
> Chris Bosh explains his decision to pull out of All-Star Weekend events because a strained calf: "it just lingered and I didn't feel it was wise to continue to push it, especially with this elongated week that we have off. I just wanted to make sure that I was taking the necessary precautions and being a good professional."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699058653081407488


----------



## Wade County

Makes me a little sad actually - damn shame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699273633886298112
If we can dump McRoberts contract on some team and also get assurances that Dwight will opt out, then i'm open for it.

Random source, but i'll post it anyway:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699307921402916864


----------



## Bogg

Wade2Bosh said:


> Random source, but i'll post it anyway:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699307921402916864


Seems pretty unfavorable to the Hawks (I view Dwight and Horford as essentially a push at this point) unless there's another piece or two that isn't being mentioned, but it makes sense for Miami and Houston. If I'm Atlanta I hold out on that deal until at least one more medium-to-high value piece comes my way.


----------



## Adam

The big issue with Whiteside is that he doesn't have great offensive moves and he can't pass out of double teams, so it results in him getting less shots than his skills still warrant him. He probably scores at the same offensive efficiency as a guy like Dragic but Dragic isn't going to do all the work to get him the basketball and watch him be just a 17 ppg player. There's too many people on this team making a lot of money who need their shot attempts and Whiteside wasn't willing to settle for being a shot blocker and rebounder. Good on him though for not accepting their rules. He's the only elite thing on our roster and the only thing that can win us a playoff series. Bosh and Wade are nothing special at this point in their careers.

The only serious change or trades that matter for this team are changing the system. Spo needs to adapt to the modern NBA or he needs to go for a coach who will implement a modern system. There's no reason for the Heat with the players it has to be playing the system it plays. Even if we lack shooters. You can play faster and take two pointers, the pace has to be quicker.


----------



## Wade County

No excuse for us being next to last in the NBA in pace. Whether it's Spo holding the reigns too tight, or Wade plodding the ball up the floor, something has to change. We look slow and out of touch.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside

Im all for Teague and Horford


----------



## Wade County

Can't see that one happening. Would be a quality move, but can't see ATL doing it.

I do think something is gonna go down pre-deadline though.


----------



## Adam

We're pretty much fucked. Without Bosh we're not competing for a championship or in win now mode, so trading Whiteside for vets is a bad move. Also, we can't keep Whiteside because it's Whiteside and he won't forgive (see Doc Rivers). This is just AWESOME!


----------



## Wade County

^ This. Feeling incredibly insecure about everything right now. 

Those 1st rounders we owe Philly and Phoenix i'm really starting to sweat on.

WTF do we do if CB is gone!? Read this before on Sun-Sentinel:

*Salary-cap (non) relief*
Because of the timing of this episode, there can be no salary-cap relief or exception for this season, no disabled-player exception to utilize.

*Should Bosh's situation turn into the worst case of retirement, the Heat would not receive salary-cap relief for one year, until the one-year anniversary of such an announcement. That means the Heat would have to carry Bosh's full $23.7 million 2016-17 salary on their salary cap through the 2016 offseason free-agency and trading period.*

Should Bosh be unable to continue his career, he would still receive the balance on his contract, which runs through 2018-19.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Trade deadline done for the Heat. They did what most thought they'd try to do since the summer. That is get under the luxury tax to avoid being penalized. 

But they did nothing else while teams behind them, Hornets, Wizards and most of all, the Pistons got better.

On his radio show just now, Ethan Skolnick said the Heat offered Josh McRoberts to every team in the league and they all said no.

Time to look a the buyout market for the Heat. Here's a name (Wade's college teammate)


> Marc Stein
> @ESPNSteinLine
> ESPN sources say Nuggets have agreed to work with newly acquired Steve Novak on a contract buyout to keep him playoff eligible for next team


Not many options out there...


----------



## Wade County

Not surprising that noone wanted to take on McBob. Has barely played in 2 years and has multiple years left on his deal. We're gonna be saddled with that one.

Not sure what we are going to be able to do this season. If CB is out, we have McBob, Amare, Haslem and Deng as our options at the 4...none of those fill me with any sort of confidence.

We also didn't add a shooter of any description, while we will be missing our best shooter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade recruiting already


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700465160243257345
David Lee also being bought out.


----------



## Wade County

Lee might actually be interesting, although he still has minimal range. Can play though.

Novak...im not huge on one dimensional shooters. And he's probably the most one dimensional shooter i've ever seen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Crazy Gilbert Arenas on Wade:



> gilbertarenasrealrealitytvTHE HARDEST PLAYER ive ever had to guard #Flash... My defense couldnt cash what my mouth decided to write....I was asked a question before A game.."how will you stop #Flash??"(dont know why they call him flash!! Im the fastest player in this league BUT imma just back up becuz he cant shoot) im pretty sure he took that personal..I wasnt to worried about my out burst,do to the fact I was the #pg so I guarded #keyondooling5 and #damonjones.. #LHughes guarded #Dwade..dont know why coach #Jordan subbed hughes and left me to guard #FlashDwade but it wasnt a pretty site... #wade score 8 str8 buckets with #3and1's in 4 mins...to be honest I wasnt disappointed in my #defense..
> 
> I was really more disappointed #DWade didnt want to use his words....(I was taught when ur angry USE ur words,guess he was taught little diff...hahaha...the only thing more embarrassing then being scored on EVERY time a player touched the ball is being #MonkeyDunked on and your coach calls a time out while ur still laying on floor #NoDontDoThistoME #NoGetBack? All I was thinking (why he call a #fulltimeOut and not a 30sec they about to show that dunk atleast 6times and 2in slowmo....what made the play worst is after the time out I was #SUBBED #awwdontDoMeLikeThisEddie just when I was about to say(the fck u taking me out for) they replayed the dunk in the arena and I had a #flashback of that 20 points in 4 mins...all I could say next was (anybody got any water or Gatorade ??)
> 
> That was the LAST time I said anything about a player lmaoooo I learned my lesson the hard way..30 games against wade and im pretty sure he never missed while I was guarding him hahahahaha FYI I think wade is a #ROBOT..hes had the same knee issues as me and at 34 hes still dunking like he did when he was #23 #WTF I cant even touch the damn #backboard lmao 3rd best 2guard EVER #jordan #kobe #Dwade...I was blessed to see them all as a player #ballislife #dwade




__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBCJkq9-PP1R/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andre Miller and Joe Johnson bought out. If Bosh was healthy, Joe Johnson may have been an option. But all signs point to him joining Cleveland. 

Andre Miller could be an option for the Heat as well. 

Reminder: If Heat sign anyone before March 6, it will put the Heat back in the repeater tax.


----------



## Wade County

What do the Cavs need with Joe Johnson? Seems like a waste. He has been a shell of himself this year, but i'd still take a flyer on him. Can't be worse than Gerald is right now can he?


----------



## Wade County

W2B - I thought we could sign someone to a 10 dayer atleast prior to 6 March, but it needed to be on like, the absolute minimum?

Maybe I misread.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'm not sure about 10 days, but here's more from Riley on what he expects to add. Mentions the date being March 10, not the 6th. So if guys like Joe Johnson or Andre Miller want to sign with us, they'll have to wait


> Some comments from Pat Riley, for those who missed his interview on Fox Sports Sun tonight:
> 
> Regarding the luxury tax: "Getting to 13 players was important. It gives us the opportunity to sign somebody after March 10 and gives us the opportunity to add another player down the line. By the end of the season, we'll have 15 players on our roster."
> 
> (By waiting until that range of March 9 or 10, the Heat can sign one player to the minimum without going back over the tax threshold, then can sign another player to the minimum with a day or two left in the regular season.)
> 
> On the trade deadline: "We had some hard decisions to make but not one decision we made was ever at the true expense of being competitive. We want to get in the playoffs, see what this team can do there. Not one move we made compromised our competitiveness to get into the playoffs."
> 
> Why the Heat is opposed to being a repeat taxpayer: "The most important aspect of it is you've got to really see the big picture where you are. We started to look at 2016 and 2017. We want tremendous flexibility. We don't want to be restrained by any repeater tax. We want to have the opportunity to do really something significant.... I've always thought big. I am more willing to take a risk at times. There are a number of options and directions you can go."


Link

So we can only sign one player, not two, on March 9th or 10th. Cant sign someone else until right before the playoffs. That sucks. But if we're being realistic, having the use of all the exceptions in the summer is more important that adding players this season who may or may not make the rotation.


----------



## Wade County

But does he mean sign someone for the rest of the season on March 10, or 10 dayers? Just trying to understand what's possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He means the veterans minimum after March 10th.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside

So my question is, what do we do in free agency if Bosh is a question mark?

Do we pay Hassan the max? I kinda want to keep him.


----------



## Wade County

We likely pay Hassan what is required, and take the wait and see approach with Bosh. If this is a career threatener, we'll know more before 1 July. By that time he will either:

a) be OK for training camp
b) Need to medically retire

If it is decision B, then we have 1yr of having him on our cap before that space opens up for 2017.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Kevin Martin and the T-Wolves are working on a buyout. So another target for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

According to Chris Broussard, Ethan Skolnick and some dude who works on SNYtv, the Heat are the front runners to land Joe Johnson.

Edit: add Zach Lowe to those saying Heat expected to sign Joe Johnson.

Also looks like another PG, Ty Lawson, is gonna hit the buyout market.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703320075705700352Fuck the tax. Sign this dude. If anything to just keep him away from any future Heat opponent. All time Heat killer. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703336455725314048
Both Ira and Tim mentioning this, even after the Joe Johnson news. Marcus Thornton was really close to signing with the Heat in the summer. Visited, but the Heat instead chose to sign Gerald Green.


----------



## Adam

If the fucking Cavs or whoever we face in the playoffs gets Marcus Thornton I'm going to be really mad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704363534742888448
Gotta expect another move after this buyout is official. 

btw, buying him out does not mean we cannot re-sign him this summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Windhorst WOULD be the one to write this article:

*Heat's buyout of Beno Udrih has several teams upset*


> Several NBA teams are upset by an unusual agreement between the Miami Heat and veteran guard Beno Udrih that will get the team out of the luxury tax, sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> On Monday, the Heat agreed to a contract buyout of Udrih and he will be placed on waivers, sources told ESPN. The move will drop the Heat below the repeater tax line and create a windfall of approximately $2.7 million. It may also help them avoid future luxury tax penalties because the league punishes repeat taxpayers.
> 
> Heat president Pat Riley and general manager Andy Elisburg approached Udirh about accepting a buyout after Joe Johnson agreed to sign with the Heat over the weekend, sources said. The Heat, who made a series of trades at the deadline to get out of the tax, were looking for a solution to be able to add Johnson and remain out of the tax. Signing Johnson pushed the Heat $43,894 above the line.
> 
> Udrih, apparently wanting to help the franchise, agreed to leave enough of his $2.17 million salary on the table to help the Heat out of their tax situation, sources said. By getting out of the tax, the Heat save about $110,000 in taxes and are now in line to receive a $2.6 million payout from tax-paying teams.


----------



## Wade County

While it probably smells off - it''s so Windhorst to write that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

According to LeBatard this morning, the Heat are trying to get the Sixers to take on Udrih, but they arent cooperating at the moment. If they do, their main target would be Kevin Martin over Thornton. 

edit: he now says his Heat source tells him that they have someone else on top of Martin.


----------



## Wade County

Lawson?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He said it wasnt Lawson. The local hour they do ended with them trying to guess who the player was. Their last guess was Beasley and all started laughing :laugh:

Its 5pm ET. If the Sixers didnt claim Kris Humphries, then that leaves Udrih for them to claim by 5pm ET tomorrow.


----------



## Wade County

Please be the Beas :laugh:

Would make my 2016.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704796864730828803


----------



## Wade County

Good news. Do us a solid, Philly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ira and Barry Jackson both tweeted that the Heat are not expecting the Sixers to claim Udrih.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Guess what player is in Miami because his team is off until Friday and is working out with Wade today?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Beno went unclaimed. Heat dont get the salary cap relief. So they'll now have to wait until April 6 to add someone else without going back over the tax line. 


Wade County said:


> Please be the Beas :laugh:
> 
> Would make my 2016.


Beasley to the Rockets. Sorry, WC


----------



## Wade County

Devo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont miss the Lebron drama that comes with him with every little thing he does. But this one ties in with the Heat/Wade. He was asked about his trip to Miami during these days off the Cavs had and refused to talk about it and was pretty ornery with the media about it. Then he tweets this right after


> LeBron James @KingJames
> Can't replace being around great friends that reciprocate the same energy back to you in all facets of life


He had dinner last night with Wade and CB.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron is such a troll haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Posting a lot about Lebron, but stories keep tying the Heat in things. Here's another. Yesterday Lebron talked about how the Cavs were missing an enforcer type on their team and that in every team he's won with, he always had one. 

Well this morning on SiriusXM NBA radio, Danny Granger talked about how during the playoffs in 2012, after an incident between Lebron and Lance, during an off day, UD, Bird and Juwan came to the Pacers locker room looking for Lance. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705845953580965889
Story is a little off since in 2012, Birdman wasnt with us yet, so it could have been the next year he was talking about (When Lance blew in Lebron's ear).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> “Miami’s always gonna be in my heart, man,” Andersen said by phone this week. “The whole situation of me coming into Miami during one of the worst times of my life and the way they embraced me down there and welcomed me with open arms, they just made me feel wanted and made me feel like I was a part of their culture and their city. Winning a championship down there and being a part of that, it’s priceless. I will never forget that.
> 
> “All I can say is thank you. Thank you for all the good times and all the support. The greatest thank you I could give to them was helping their team win a championship. It was a great time. I wish it would’ve been longer, but it is what it is. I’ll always be down in Miami.”


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707419013555560448
He's been on the Heat d-league team. Heat really like him. Ira had brought up possibly signing him at the end of the season to lock him up for next season. May not have that opportunity now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707616139438792704Good news is we dont play the Wizards again this season.


----------



## Wade County

Weber has the Pat Beverley's about him, that's why we like him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tough 24 hours for Mario Chalmers. Ruptured his achilles, then the Grizzlies waived him to free up a needed roster spot. 

Wishing Rio all the best in his recovery.


----------



## Wade County

Brutal - he was playing well too.

Get well soon Rio,.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> MIAMI - Chris Bosh has added to his growing family.
> 
> According to People.com, Bosh and his wife Adrienne welcomed twin sons to the world.
> 
> Phoenix and Lennox were born on Tuesday.
> 
> Bosh, 31, and his wife already have 3 children.


Link

Congrats to CB and his wife


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big 3 could have been Wade, Melo and Lebron had Melo taken the 3 year deal:


> We'll never know how July 2010 would have looked had Anthony taken the hint and taken the short deal. He might have become the third member of the Heatles or linked up with James in New York or Chicago.
> 
> Having denied himself that chance, Anthony instead forced a trade to New York the following year, to join forces with Stoudemire.
> 
> Looking back, Anthony can only smile ruefully at the missed opportunity, the missed cues. Once James and Bosh landed with Wade on South Beach, "it was like, 'OK, they knew something,'" Anthony said, chuckling.
> 
> Knew something?
> 
> "Yeah, they plotted that," he said, still chuckling. "They plotted that."
> 
> So, why didn't they tell you?
> 
> "I guess they was telling me, in their own way: 'Take the three-year deal.'"
> 
> The quote is relayed to James, who affirms, "We were."





> "I really hope that, before our career is over, we can all play together," James said. "At least one, maybe one or two seasons—me, Melo, D-Wade, CP—we can get a year in. I would actually take a pay cut to do that."
> 
> Maybe at the end of their careers, James said. Maybe sooner. One more ring chase, this time with everyone on board.
> 
> "It would be pretty cool," James said. "I've definitely had thoughts about it."
> 
> Before bounding away, he smiles and closes with a coy chirp: "We'll see."


http://thelab.bleacherreport.com/brotherhood/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717508818167586816
After Wednesday, the Heat can sign two players without it affect the luxury tax. Looks like there's a good chance Dorell could be one of them.


----------



## Wade County

I'd be onboard with that. Doubt he would play much but he's a handy 3 and D guy who Wade loves. Would be cool to see him back here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718119180202078212
According to Ira, a big sticking point will be if he is willing to be inactive during playoff games.


----------



## Wade County

Not sure what other choice Dorell has, he is signing in the last few days of the regular season? 

Surely he can't expect to walk into a rotation role immediately?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

According to Ethan Skolnick, Dorell will sign by Sunday. And the 15th spot will likely go to a PG and it'll likely be one of John Lucas III, Larry Drew II or Briante Weber.


----------



## Wade County

Hoping it is Weber. He looked pretty good for Memphis earlier this year, and like his style as a Beverley-esque PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If they feel TJ will be ready to go for the playoffs as insurance in case Dragic or JRich get injured then yeah, i'd go with Weber. But if they dont feel TJ will be ready, they might go with the veteran Lucas.

It it is those 3 then the Heat know a lot about each of them with two of them playing for their d-league team and having the other all training camp and preseason.

Wade gives his blessing on signing Dorell (Obviously):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718275672498708481


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat posted this post practice pic and it appears that Dorell is already practicing with the Heat. He's directly behind McBob. No other player on our team has that hair cut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719591477979062274
All the beat writers who were at practice today mentioned the same thing. Dorell will sign with the Heat, but there are some matters that have to get sorted before he can sign due to him coming from playing in China. So it seems like they were told this, but to not report that he was practicing with the team already

edit: Fans noticed and the Heat deleted the pic off their social media accounts lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Final 2015/16 Team Photo










Must have been a tough one for CB.


----------



## Wade County

Wish we could get some clarity on CB's long term health and future. Is he gonna play again?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

I don't see Heat relenting on CB playing, however if we go deeper into the playoffs they have to give him a look. We need more outside threats and boards.


----------

